# Bangladesh:Gunfight at BDR headquarters



## leonblack08

*Gun battle in Bangladesh capital *

A gun battle has broken out inside the headquarters of the Bangladesh border guards in the capital, Dhaka, police and TV reports say.

There are no reports of any casualties yet in the gunfight at the Bangladesh Rifle headquarters, officials say.

"There has been a huge exchange of gunfire at the headquarters. We have heard mortar fire," local police chief Nabojit Khisa told the AFP news agency.

Mr Khisa said police were not being allowed to enter the complex.

The Bangladesh Rifles headquarters is located in the Pilkhana area of Dhaka.

The BBC's Mark Dummett, in Dhaka, says that according to reporters at the scene, the clashes are between officers and soldiers of the paramilitary force, which protects the country's borders.

One report said that the gun battle coincided with a meeting of senior Bangladesh Rifles officers.

Our correspondent says that some local TV channels are speculating that it is a mutiny by soldiers over a pay dispute.

Reports say that smoke is coming out of the complex and security forces have cordoned off the area.

There is no information yet on casualties, but reporters say some civilians walking past the camp have been hit.

There are unconfirmed reports that soldiers have also opened fire on a helicopter patrolling above the camp, where the fighting is taking place, our correspondent says.

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Gun battle in Bangladesh capital


----------



## leonblack08

I just could not get into Bangladeshi newspaper websites due to too much traffic I guess.From the news in TV,it is reported that some people are already killed.
ISPR(Inter Services Public Relation) ordered the revolting soldiers to go back to barracks and drop down their arms.The Army is already is in the place and gunfight is still going on inside the BDR headquarters.
The Jawans were asking for better pay for a long time and this is the result.Prime minister Sheikh Hasina will talk to them,I think later today.


----------



## leonblack08

The condition is terrifying out there.People are asked not to enter those areas.And the whole Dhaka city is in gridlock.Universities are being shutdown.
It is notable that,BDR week was going on and Prime Minister just yesterday made a speech to them.
It is reported that the revolting soldiers locked down senior directors of BDR inside the headquarter.


----------



## leonblack08

*Gunfights at BDR HQ
Star Online Report*

Thousands of rounds of gunshots and mortar firing are rocking the BDR Headquarters and adjacent areas in Dhaka as *angry and aggrieved *BDR soldiers launched a violent and armed mutiny against their high command from around 7:45am.

*At least four army officers have been killed and dozens have been held hostage, claimed one of the protesting soldiers at BDR gate number-3 at around 10:30am.
*
*Sources said that the number of death could be much higher as the soldiers have been firing all sorts of weapons at all directions.*

Fire and smoke can be seen from the outer perimeters of the Bangladesh Rifles headquarters.

According to reports from The Daily Star correspondents,* heavy weapons like cannons have been used to damage some buildings, while the soldiers driving armoured vehicles were shooting at any attempt of the Rab or the Bangladesh Army to enter the BDR perimeter.*

With all of its five gates closed, hundreds of soldiers wearing red bandana and partly covering their faces with yellow clothes were seen staging armed processions in front of the gatesletting the people know that they were angry.

*We have been deprived for a long time, we have deep grievances,* the soldiers chanted as their slogans.

Meanwhile, due to the violent situation, all the adjacent markets including the New Market have been closed. Doors and windows of all nearby buildings have been closed.

Thousands of people who have homes in the BDR headquarter area have remained stranded while many relatives of BDR officers and soldiers who had either came out of the perimeters or have just arrived from other places were seen crying for their near and dear ones who might have been held hostage by the situation.

At about 11:45pm, army personnel were trying to enter inside the BDR headquarters as the BDR soldiers guarded all its gates.

*Thousands of army personnel have encircled the BDR headquarters and are advancing slowly with firing gunshots.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Beskar

Quite an embarrassing incident for Bangladesh. 

I wonder what Hasina's strategy is going to be. Raise their pays or hang them for mutiny?


----------



## linkinpark

What crackpots these guys are, killing people over payment?.


----------



## Raquib

linkinpark said:


> What crackpots these guys are, killing people over payment?.



they've been holding their patience for decades, but the govt did not even listen them... so, this is the result of it...


----------



## afriend

Raquib said:


> they've been holding their patience for decades, but the govt did not even listen them... so, this is the result of it...



Well what are the qualifications for any one to get into army..!!! If everyone takes arms..what is the need of a country/government??? 
The basic problem is the culture that has been developed. Hope things get sorted out and under control very soon..


----------



## ejaz007

*One dead, eight wounded in Bangladesh army mutiny: hospital *
Updated at: 1200 PST, Wednesday, February 25, 2009 


DHAKA: At least one person has been killed and eight others wounded following a mutiny by Bangladeshi soldiers in the headquarters of the country's border security forces, a hospital official said. 

One dead, eight wounded in Bangladesh army mutiny: hospital


----------



## Raquib

*BDR HQ surrounded by tanks. Hasina urged immediate surrender.*


----------



## Luftwaffe

They could have peacefully protested in HQ. These guys are pumped up by who investigations will tell.


----------



## Awesome

Raquib said:


> *BDR HQ surrounded by tanks. Hasina urged immediate surrender.*


Urging surrender to whom? The Mutineers or the Army?


----------



## Raquib

Asim Aquil said:


> Urging surrender to whom? The Mutineers or the Army?



The BDR personnels...


----------



## HK-47

reminds me a lot of the army NCO revolt back in Ziaur Rahman's days.



> Urging surrender to whom? The Mutineers or the Army?


The Mutineers who else??

something like this was bound to happen.I have seen BDR quarters and how they live and I can't blame them.


----------



## moha199

Its sad very sad i hope things get better...

*<the rest of this post is in violation of the norms followed in this forum>*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Only yesterday the PM promised huge improvements in BDR pay and training. Either this was not enough or this was pre-planned regardless of what the PM said. Rumours that Gen. Shakil was killed in the initial attack but this remains unconfirmed.


----------



## moha199

afriend said:


> Well what are the qualifications for any one to get into army..!!! If everyone takes arms..what is the need of a country/government???
> The basic problem is the culture that has been developed. Hope things get sorted out and under control very soon..


 Let me ask you one thing what made you say that!!!!!!!????? your first remark!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

moha199 said:


> Its sad very sad i hope things get better and message to Indians " stop acting like stupid dumb shits around on this site, you .....don't have respect for no situation do you every time there is something in Pakistan and Bangladesh some of you start opening your dirty mouth here, Knock it of"



May be the dumb shits were behind this .....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

It has been Indian plan to undermine our armed forces and this conflict between the BDR and army simply advances their agenda.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ejaz007

*20 dead in Bangladesh security force headquarters gunfire *
Updated at: 1255 PST, Wednesday, February 25, 2009 


DHAKA: Gunfights took place inside the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters here Wednesday morning in which 20 people were killed, a media report said.

A rebellion broke out in paramilitary Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) Headquarters in Pilkhana area in Dhaka with witnesses reporting heavy gun battle among the troops at their main barracks.

According to the reports, revolt erupted over pay and perks.

Many army officers have been held hostage by border guards. *Director General of Bangladesh Rifles has also been killed in the firing.* Civilians are being evacuated from areas near Bangladesh Rifles Headquarters.

Bangladesh Rifles soldiers have taken control of a mall near the headquarters

Officials said that army was called out to crush the rebellion as witnesses reported movement of military convoys and hovering of air force helicopters over the sky of the Pilkhana barracks.

Smoke could be seen coming from the complex, with security forces sealing the area off.

20 dead in Bangladesh security force headquarters gunfire


----------



## leonblack08

*ZEE NEWS claims BDR Director General is killed and ISI may be behind the attacks.
*
*Just saw it in Zeenews.*

The reasons for mutiny:

1.For lower pay and facilities than Bangladesh army.
2.The main reason is that,for having Army personnel as their Directors.They want BDR to be lead by BDR men only.

There may be some other issues.Talks with ministers have started.These reasons are told by one of the mutineers to a private channel over phone.


----------



## Patriot

leonblack08 said:


> *ZEE NEWS claims BDR Director General is killed and ISI may be behind the attacks.
> *
> *Just saw it in Zeenews.*
> 
> The reasons for mutiny:
> 
> 1.For lower pay and facilities than Bangladesh army.
> 2.The main reason is that,for having Army personnel as their Directors.They want BDR to be lead by BDR men only.
> 
> There may be some other issues.Talks with ministers have started.These reasons are told by one of the mutineers to a private channel over phone.


 HAHA the New Army Chief of BD Army will be probably ISI Agent 
Damn ISI ROCKS


----------



## ANDUBYLL

Is there going to be a military coup !! I hope so because I love coups


----------



## ejaz007

Don't worry what Indian news channels say. They only spread poison and make news for local consumption.


----------



## Rajkumar

MBI Munshi said:


> It has been Indian plan to undermine our armed forces and this conflict between the BDR and army simply advances their agenda.



haha , i was waiting for this from you ,especially
but i believe you could have come up with better story


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Rajkumar said:


> haha , i was waiting for this from you ,especially
> but i believe you could have come up with better story



Well your dip **** media says its the ISI. Are they trying to preempt accusations against RAW?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh: Border Guards Revolt, gunfire continuing*

Heavy Gunfights continuing inside the Bangladesh Rifles [BDR] Headquarters in the capital from this [Wednesday] morning. Mutinous Bangladesh border guards opened fire at their headquarters in the capital and seized a nearby shopping mall, injuring several people in an insurrection apparently sparked by pay disputes. According to latest information, army may begin heavy offensives at any time. Dozens of army officers held hostage inside Bangladesh Rifles Head Quarters alongwith members of their family, including children.

Artillery and riffles are firing. There is also gun battle between Rapid Action Battalion [RAB] and Bangladesh Riffles. Contingent of Armed Forces moving to control the situation.

Gunshots and mortar shells boomed at the well-guarded complex of the Bangladesh Rifles, surrounded by busy shopping malls, colleges and residential buildings.

At least thirty army officers have been killed and dozens have been held hostage, claimed a source.

Heavy weapons like cannons have been used to damage some buildings, while the soldiers driving armoured vehicles were shooting at any attempt of the Rab or the Bangladesh Army to enter the BDR perimeter. They even fired at some television crews.

With all of its five gates closed, hundreds of soldiers wearing red bandana and partly covering their faces with yellow clothes were seen staging armed processions in front of the gatesletting the people know that they were angry. Thousands of army personnel have encircled the BDR headquarters and are advancing slowly with firing gunshots.

We have been deprived for a long time, we have deep grievances, the soldiers chanted as their slogans.

BDR soldiers came out of their barracks and seized a conference hall where officers were meeting. Soldiers of the Bangladesh Rifles, the official name of the country's border guards, chanted slogans for more pay and better facilities. They are also firing at the helicopters on patrol.

The fighting occurred a day after newly elected Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina visited the headquarters and addressed the troops, urging them to become "more disciplined and remain ever ready to guard the country's frontiers."

The Bangladesh Rifles [BDR] is a paramilitary force, responsible for primarily guarding the country's borders. The force, more than 65,000-strong, also takes part in other operations, such as monitoring polls. The force's headquarters are in Dhaka, but it has several outposts along the borders.

Scores of civilisnd injured in front of the Bangladesh Riffles headquarters. Fire smoke billowing out of the BDR compound. Helicopters circling above the BDR headquarters.

Our correspondent said, there is strong rumor that the director general of Bangladesh Riffles, Major General Shakil Ahmed Chowdhury was already killed by the revolting troops.

Mobile phone communications within the area snatched. There is indication of imposing curfew in Dhaka city any time.

Ruling party [Awami League] leader Mirza Azam, MP [brother-in-law of Jamaatul-Mujahedin Bangladesh kingpin Shaikh Abdur Rahman's brother-in-law] and Jahangir Kabir Nanak are trying to talk to the revolting BDR troops. But, sensing the presence of Awami League leaders, BDR troops have intensified gunfire.

Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BDR DG unhurt*

Mutinous members of Bangladesh Rifles said Major General Shakil Ahmed, director general of BDR was unhurt inside the BDR headquarters.

It was a lie that he was injured. We did not hurt him at all, a BDR jawan told private television station ATN Bangla inside the headquarters.

The BDR DG was kept hostage inside and he was safe. We took him hostage after we came under attack.

The angry soldiers said one officer was killed and some others were injured. But they did not name the officers.

We will free them after the prime minister and the home minister fulfill our demands.

The BDR members demanded the armoury and tanks be taken back for any type of talks.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## HK-47

People this is a problem of BD and BD alone.This could have had happened without outside help most probably.No need to point fingers.and yes that was funny terribly about the ISI being involved.

BTW aren't the entire corps of officers of the Rifles delegated from the army?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

MBI Munshi said:


> It has been Indian plan to undermine our armed forces and this conflict between the BDR and army simply advances their agenda.



These are the same guys who had killed more than 30 (?) BSF soldiers a few years back on a cross border raid into Indian territory. Now this action confirms that there are rogue elements present in the BDR.

I just watched the news channel that showed an interview of those BDR jawans, they looked practically unorganised and more mob like. I guess they just got carried away probably after a few harsh words were exchanged.


----------



## afriend

moha199 said:


> Let me ask you one thing what made you say that!!!!!!!????? your first remark!



I was wondering whther edcuation have to do anything with this????


----------



## Raquib

Bull said:


> These are the same guys who had killed more than 30 (?) BSF soldiers a few years back on a cross border raid into Indian territory. Now this action confirms that there are rogue elements present in the BDR.
> 
> I just watched the news channel that showed an interview of those BDR jawans, they looked practically unorganised and more mob like. I guess they just got carried away probably after a few harsh words were exchanged.





shut the f**k up you dumb a**... Your coward BSF attacked BD territory and their skinny a**** got f**ked up by BDR jawans... Our BDR is no pushover than your low-life BSF who often have drinking problem and so on...

*One of the reasons BDR raged over the govt was, they were not allowed to shoot back when those bastard security force(BSF) murdered innocent civilians....*

*Now, things are gonna change. Insha-Allah BDRs demand will be granted(As the AL govt will not repeat their same mistakes again). And again you'll see 2001-type massacre in the border, where you'll be receiving innumerable caskets filled with dead bodies of BSF each...*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

Raquib said:


> shut the f**k up you dumb a**... Your coward BSF attacked BD territory and their skinny ***** got f**ked up by BDR jawans... Our BDR is no pushover than your low-life BSF who often have drinking problem and so on...
> 
> *One of the reasons BDR raged over the govt was, they were not allowed to shoot back when those bastard security force(BSF) murdered innocent civilians....*
> 
> *Now, things are gonna change. Insha-Allah BDRs demand will be granted(As the AL govt will not repeat their same mistakes again). And again you'll see 2001-type massacre in the border, where you'll be receiving innumerable caskets filled with dead bodies of BSF each...*



RELAX


----------



## Raquib

Bull said:


> RELAX
> 
> RP6e8nMriRA[/media] - Tom And Jerry- Royal Cat Nap



Thanks for the video. The entire nation is tensed, so, I'm sorry to say your tom and jerry cartoon is not gonna work... I guess you got home works to do... why dont complete them than spending your valuable time here posting bullshits??!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

Raquib said:


> Thanks for the video. The entire nation is tensed, so, I'm sorry to say your tom and jerry cartoon is not gonna work... I guess you got home works to do... why dont complete them than spending your valuable time here posting bullshits??!!!



I have got my school off tomorrow , so no home works. What else do you call revolting soldiers other than rogue elements?


----------



## Raquib

Bull said:


> I have got my school off tomorrow , so no home works. What else do you call revolting soldiers other than rogue elements?



your B.S. post pissed me off. and definitely I have got to stand for my country rather than supporting your false information... BDR never attacked Indian territory but it was always the BSF who attacked our territory and commited murdering, rape and so on to our civilians...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afriend

Raquib said:


> your B.S. post pissed me off. and definitely I have got to stand for my country rather than supporting your false information... *BDR never attacked Indian territory but it was always the BSF who attacked our territory and commited murdering, rape and so on to our civilians...[/*QUOTE]
> 
> What??? really??? and what did your government do about it??? Have they lodged official complaint or something like that???? I mean these are acts which are unacceptable to any civilised world..!!
> 
> And hate and anger, are the greatest or may be among some of the greatest enemies of man..!!!


----------



## Raquib

afriend said:


> What??? really??? and what did your government do about it??? Have they lodged official complaint or something like that???? I mean these are acts which are unacceptable to any civilised world..!!



You tell me are you still dreaming?? please dont argue before you know something... You'll get innumerable threads about Indo-Bangla border clash if you hit the search engine... I dont reply to this kinda valueless post...


----------



## Bull

Raquib said:


> your B.S. post pissed me off. and definitely I have got to stand for my country rather than supporting your false information... BDR never attacked Indian territory but it was always the BSF who attacked our territory and commited murdering, rape and so on to our civilians...



If you are standing for your nation you should be standing against them , not with them. They have failed you, the govt, the people, the trust.

How can you even say you love your nation so dont criticise the BDR? Bloody hell do you see whats happeneing. They are revolting, killing and holding many hostage. And for what are they doing all these? For the love of serving their nation, NO. Because they need better pay and perks, and because they are headed by officers deputed from the Bdesh army.


----------



## metalfalcon

Its a Bad news, Mutiny in the Headquarters is not acceptable at all, There are other ways to ask for your demands to be Fulfilled, But Going against the Officers and KILLING them is not at all acceptable in any MILITARY of the world. 

I hope Govt Involvement will soon end this Crisis, all the Right demands of the soldiers must be accepted and those who used these Means of Violence inside the HQ must be Punished. 

A full scale Inquiry should be done by the Govt and those people MUST be Court Martialed who are Behind this Incident.


----------



## Raquib

Bull said:


> And the BDr did nothing and now thye attack their seniors and hold them hostage, fighting of Bdesh army.
> 
> If you are standing for your nation you should be standing against them , not with them. They have failed you, the govt, the people, the trust.



BDR did nothing wrong. The entire nation is on the side of BDR. We know how they make their living, while the Army enjoys a lot of facilities including earning money doing the UN mission and so on... but in case of BDR, they got none of these facilities but earning half of the salary of the army. I'm proud of our army but, at this stage I have my full support on the BDR. 
The BDR protects our border from illegal occupation, they are undoudtedly more active than the BSF... In every skirmish, BSF suffers a lot more damage than the BDR(now dont get surprised, go back to every past years, see the skirmish between BDR and BSF and see the result)...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

metalfalcon said:


> Its a Bad news, Mutiny in the Headquarters is not acceptable at all, There are other ways to ask for your demands to be Fulfilled, But Going against the Officers and KILLING them is not at all acceptable in any MILITARY of the world.



Sir, the officers you're talking about was accused for huge corruption... Many people in Bangladesh also know that... If you were in Bangladesh you'd understand the situation...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Raquib said:


> shut the f**k up you dumb a**... Your coward BSF attacked BD territory and their skinny a**** got f**ked up by BDR jawans... Our BDR is no pushover than your low-life BSF who often have drinking problem and so on...
> 
> *One of the reasons BDR raged over the govt was, they were not allowed to shoot back when those bastard security force(BSF) murdered innocent civilians....*
> 
> *Now, things are gonna change. Insha-Allah BDRs demand will be granted(As the AL govt will not repeat their same mistakes again). And again you'll see 2001-type massacre in the border, where you'll be receiving innumerable caskets filled with dead bodies of BSF each...*


Woah, dude you're way out of line. I understand theres a crisis going on in your country but that is no excuse to abuse anyone on this forum. Use a better choice of words if you wish to protest, or else you wouldn't be around to protest any longer.

*Consider this a strong warning.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Awesome

Raquib said:


> your B.S. post pissed me off. and definitely I have got to stand for my country rather than supporting your false information... *BDR never attacked Indian territory but it was always the BSF who attacked our territory and commited murdering, rape and so on to our civilians...*


That is all that you have to say... That was part of the discussion, flaming, fuming and getting angry is not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

Raquib said:


> BDR did nothing wrong. The entire nation is on the side of BDR. We know how they make their living, while the Army enjoys a lot of facilities including earning money doing the UN mission and so on... but in case of BDR, they got none of these facilities but earning half of the salary of the army. I'm proud of our army but, at this stage I have my full support on the BDR.
> The BDR protects our border from illegal occupation, they are undoudtedly more active than the BSF... In every skirmish, BSF suffers a lot more damage than the BDR(now dont get surprised, go back to every past years, see the skirmish between BDR and BSF and see the result)...



Forget the fact if they are efficient or not.

The very fact they have revolted has set an example which will be followed later. Now you justify them.

Just or Unjust is just a fact of point of view, nobody would say their demands are unjust and so by supporting this you are favourinng more mutiny like these.


----------



## Raquib

Asim Aquil said:


> Woah, dude you're way out of line. I understand theres a crisis going on in your country but that is no excuse to abuse anyone on this forum. Use a better choice of words if you wish to protest, or else you wouldn't be around to protest any longer.
> 
> *Consider this a strong warning.*



Okay, I apologize for that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Even if that is the case, you should not support mutiny. This is violent, people have died and your army's morale would be hurt. People won't be able to trust who is loyal to the chain of command and who is not.

This action, I feel, won't be good for Bangladeshis in the long run.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

There are few things to consider:

This mutiny happens just one day after Hasina visited BDR headquarter, does not sound right.

This mutiny did not happen in spur of the moment but had been planned for sometime. Anytime planning of such breakdown of chain of command happens, even going by BD history, foreign hands were involved. Only foreign hand who has motive, means and see opportunity for weak Bangladeshi defense force is India.

One of main demand of BDR is to remove regular army officer in BDR command. If that happens BDR will become a regular police force. India will be net beneficiary.


Two strong elements of Bangladesh defense forces fighting each other  divide and concur is in full implementation. Again net beneficiary is India.

From the media and people on the scene, Army and Moeen U has been blamed for corruption and looting money last two years.

------------------------
For those who did not know BDR is previously known as EPR (East Bengal Rifles) has glorious history.


----------



## idune

Asim Aquil said:


> Even if that is the case, you should not support mutiny. This is violent, people have died and your army's morale would be hurt. People won't be able to trust who is loyal to the chain of command and who is not.
> 
> This action, I feel, won't be good for Bangladeshis in the long run.



Agreed 100%.


----------



## leonblack08

What BDR did was not justified,But the reason they did it for was justified.Without knowing much about BDR and its history,I plead you to refrain from using word's like "Rogue elements" or whatever.

BDR,despite being a differnt organisation,always had their senior leaders from the Army.Who ill treated them and did not pay attention to their pleas.

BDR jawans used to get 60&#37; less rations than those of the army.Also the pay is less.

Today they were asking the Director General about the profits BDR made through operation DAAL-VAAT,which was to sell rice and other food products at low price amid rising food prices last year.BDR made at least 40 to 50 crores Taka profit.
But they did not get these money,instead most of it went into the pockets of the army generals.When asked about it,the DG refused and they were in a verbal war.At one point the DG shot one BDR man,and the fighting started.This was the statement from one of the mutineers.

I agree with their cause but the way they chose was completely wrong.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

*PM announces amnesty for BDR mutineers*
Star Online Report

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has announced amnesty for the soldiers of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) who mutinied today.

State Minister for LGRD and Cooperatives Jahangir Kabir Nanak, who attended the meeting between the prime minister and BDR representatives, told reporters that the mutineers were granted amnesty this evening.

The prime minister also urged the BDR members to surrender their arms and return to barrack.

A 14-soldier BDR team went to the prime ministers official residence Jamuna for talks.

Mutinous BDR members earlier said they would call a ceasefire after holding talks with the prime minister and Home Minister Sahara Khatun.

Nanak said the prime minister would hold a video conference with the BDR jawans at Pilkhana in a bid to calm the situation.

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afriend

Raquib said:


> You tell me are you still dreaming?? please dont argue before you know something... You'll get innumerable threads about Indo-Bangla border clash if you hit the search engine... I dont reply to this kinda valueless post...



Well it seems that in 2001. 1000 of your solidiers overun the Pyrdiwah village killing indian soliders. And same was vacated after talks. Isnt that right or do you have any other version to it.????

And such kind of protest should not be tolerated any where. As protesting by killing is not the way..!!!


----------



## Awesome

afriend said:


> Well it seems that in 2001. 1000 of your solidiers overun the Pyrdiwah village killing indian soliders. And same was vacated after talks. Isnt that right or do you have any other version to it.????
> 
> And such kind of protest should not be tolerated any where. As protesting by killing is not the way..!!!


*This out of the scope of this thread. Talk on topic.*


----------



## leonblack08

afriend said:


> Well it seems that in 2001. 1000 of your solidiers overun the Pyrdiwah village killing indian soliders. And same was vacated after talks. Isnt that right or do you have any other version to it.????



Don't you realise you are derailing the thread?That too with Indian news report.I gave an example today what Indian media reports presents.ISI was involved as they are reporting.When it is too early to say anything like that.That shows they are BIASED big time.Please stay to this topic kindly.Requesting you.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *PM announces amnesty for BDR mutineers*
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has announced amnesty for the soldiers of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) who mutinied today.
> ]



Problem is Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is not in control of Armed forces. With Moeen U proxy India is. 

One thing for sure, this mutiny CAN NOT and SHOULD NOT be quelled by using army and force. That's what Moeen U biggest Indian agent is doing.


----------



## Awesome

leonblack08 said:


> *PM announces amnesty for BDR mutineers*
> Star Online Report
> 
> Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has announced amnesty for the soldiers of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) who mutinied today.
> 
> State Minister for LGRD and Cooperatives Jahangir Kabir Nanak, who attended the meeting between the prime minister and BDR representatives, told reporters that the mutineers were granted amnesty this evening.
> 
> The prime minister also urged the BDR members to surrender their arms and return to barrack.
> 
> A 14-soldier BDR team went to the prime ministers official residence Jamuna for talks.
> 
> Mutinous BDR members earlier said they would call a ceasefire after holding talks with the prime minister and Home Minister Sahara Khatun.
> 
> Nanak said the prime minister would hold a video conference with the BDR jawans at Pilkhana in a bid to calm the situation.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News


Good move... Everybody wins. It's not justice though, but it will restore the peace.

Lets hope she pushes the army to address the root cause of the problem as well.


----------



## Raquib

afriend said:


> Well it seems that in 2001. *1000 of your solidiers overun the Pyrdiwah village killing indian soliders.* And same was vacated after talks. Isnt that right or do you have any other version to it.????
> 
> And such kind of protest should not be tolerated any where. As protesting by killing is not the way..!!!



I told you before, dont argue before you know something... where did you get the info there were 1000 BDR??!!! and again I repeat, BDR never attacked any Indian territory but it was always the BSF who attacked BD territory...
As far I remember, 94 BSF personnels attacked 16 BDR personnels... and there, 34-40 BSF personnels were killed and many got wounded...


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> There are few things to consider:
> 
> This mutiny happens just one day after Hasina visited BDR headquarter, does not sound right.
> 
> This mutiny did not happen in spur of the moment but had been planned for sometime. Anytime planning of such breakdown of chain of command happens, even going by BD history, foreign hands were involved. Only foreign hand who has motive, means and see opportunity for weak Bangladeshi defense force is India.
> 
> One of main demand of BDR is to remove regular army officer in BDR command. If that happens BDR will become a regular police force. India will be net beneficiary.
> 
> 
> Two strong elements of Bangladesh defense forces fighting each other  divide and concur is in full implementation. Again net beneficiary is India.
> 
> From the media and people on the scene, Army and Moeen U has been blamed for corruption and looting money last two years.
> 
> ------------------------
> For those who did not know BDR is previously known as EPR (East Bengal Rifles) has glorious history.



BDR has 200 years history and the most battle hardened paramilitary in South Asia.
What surprise me is why they chose this path,I know injustice is done to them by Army officers who tries to dominate them always,in that way ill treats them.Often punish them taking away their ranks.But they could have just go to PM's office in thousands and probably block the VIP road.That would get them the attention they needed.
But I believe its too early to say anything about foreign had.


----------



## z9-ec

A highly unfortunate incident. 

Amnesty is a great move can be used as catalyst to calm things down.


----------



## idune

Asim Aquil said:


> Good move... Everybody wins. It's not justice though, but it will restore the peace.
> 
> Lets hope she pushes the army to address the root cause of the problem as well.



Without removing Moeen U and his gang of officers from command and court martial them things will not improve. I do not discuss some inside info in open forum but there is contention even inside army.


----------



## leonblack08

Asim Aquil said:


> Good move... Everybody wins. It's not justice though, but it will restore the peace.
> 
> Lets hope she pushes the army to address the root cause of the problem as well.



Defintely a good move.After all they are our soldiers.

The army will have to mend its way of treating these BDR jawans.And I hope their demands are met.


----------



## afriend

Raquib said:


> I told you before, dont argue before you know something... where did you get the info there were 1000 BDR??!!! and again I repeat, BDR never attacked any Indian territory but it was always the BSF who did it...
> As far I remember, 94 BSF personnels attacked 16 BDR personnels... and there, 34-40 BSF personnels were killed and many got wounded...



Well we shall argue about this in an another thread or so..!! Infact we are derailing the thread. 

And its good news that PM have decieded to give amnesty to the soldiers. It means everyone sympathasises with the BDR personnels. But if they have killed anybody i would say that they should be punished. Else the innocent life lost would not get justice..!!! And it will set a precedent..!!!!


----------



## idune

afriend said:


> But if they have killed anybody i would say that they should be punished. Else the innocent life lost would not get justice..!!! And it will set a precedent..!!!!



That's not you to say who should be punished and who should not.


----------



## z9-ec

Theres news that the BDR jawans have agreed to a deal.


----------



## leonblack08

afriend said:


> Well we shall argue about this in an another thread or so..!! Infact we are derailing the thread.
> 
> And its good news that PM have decieded to give amnesty to the soldiers. It means everyone sympathasises with the BDR personnels. But if they have killed anybody i would say that they should be punished. Else the innocent life lost would not get justice..!!! And it will set a precedent..!!!!



Right now amnesty is the best option for all.It was one of their demands.

There are at least 67000 BDR personnel.If the demands were not met they would go to war as they said before.With the fire arms under their possesion,they can certainly do so.

Your BSF has been on high alert,I heard.And ordered not to retaliate to reply to any firing by BDR.Bangladesh army soldiers are sent to the Border,in case the BDR men do anything silly.

I heard army tanks were rolling into Dhaka,may be a rumour.


----------



## afriend

leonblack08 said:


> Right now amnesty is the best option for all.It was one of their demands.
> 
> There are at least 67000 BDR personnel.If the demands were not met they would go to war as they said before.With the fire arms under their possesion,they can certainly do so.
> 
> Your BSF has been on high alert,I heard.And ordered not to retaliate to reply to any firing by BDR.Bangladesh army soldiers are sent to the Border,in case the BDR men do anything silly.
> 
> I heard army tanks were rolling into Dhaka,may be a rumour.



I think army is strong enough to control the mutiny.However giving amenesty is a peaceful solution. But the lifes lost should not go uncounted. And appropriate actions needs to be taken against them, while meeting their fair demands.

That would increase the strength of the system. Else this would give license for any future mutiny and people will be forced to take arms for any other second reason.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*War will continue until demands are met, mutineers say*
Star Online Report

If the prime minister do not meet our demands, declare amnesty and withdraw army, our war will not end, said a BDR jawan inside the BDR headquarters at Pilkhana.

Talking to reporters, many BDR jawans uttered the same demands and urged the prime minister and home minister to come. *We want to tell them that we need freedom.
*
*Everybody knows how miserably we live. We cannot work independently. We dont have a department of our own.
*
They also demanded all BDR officers including the ones at Pilkhana be withdrawn.

*We have no problem to surrender our arms. But we wont turn ourselves in until our demands are met, and this war will continue.*

*If the prime minister and the cabinet come here, we will make an arrangement for their safe arrival. We will tell them our demands. They have to promise us that our demands would be met."*

The BDR jawans claimed that there were up to *20,000* BDR soldiers inside the headquarters.

If necessary, all of these 20,000 soldiers will embrace martyrdom for their demands.

In a message on a piece of paper which was thrown out to journalists through BDR gate-4, mutinous jawans urged people to stand beside them and extend their cooperation, UNB reports.

*Weve taken up arms today because weve been repressed by army officers for long, the mutineers message reads.

Our rights were snatched away and our back was pushed to the wall. Stand beside us, says the message of the rebels holed up inside the HQ cordoned off by army and RAB troops.

The angry soldiers said one officer was killed and some others were injured. But they did not name the officers.

We will free them after the prime minister and the home minister fulfill our demands.
*
The BDR members demanded the armoury and tanks be taken back for any type of talks.

The Daily Star - Details News

______________________________________________________________

This was earlier in the day.Clearly shows their discontent with the army generals.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

afriend said:


> But the lifes lost should not go uncounted. And appropriate actions needs to be taken against them, while meeting their fair demands.



One should wonder about Bangladeshi people lost their life in hand of BSF.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

afriend said:


> I think army is strong enough to control the mutiny.However giving amenesty is a peaceful solution. But the lifes lost should not go uncounted. And appropriate actions needs to be taken against them, while meeting their fair demands.
> 
> That would increase the strength of the system. Else this would give license for any future mutiny and people will be forced to take arms for any other second reason.



Court martial trials of those men would spark of such revolt which is beyond our imagination.I know its sad that civilians suffered.But right now this is best for all.After all these are the same men,because of whom we can sleep so safely and soundly.While they toil hard day and night.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> One should wonder about Bangladeshi people lost their life in hand of BSF.



Let's please stay to the topic.Don't like any flame wars.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bodies of 2 BDR officers retrieved from Kamrangirchar*
Star Online Report

Police retrieved the bodies of two officers of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) from Kamrangirchar in the city this afternoon.

The deceased were identified as Colonel Mujib and Colonel Enayet.

Police believed they went out of BDR headquarters shortly after the mutiny started and were killed.

The Daily Star - Details News
_________________________________________________________________

I guess they were from the army who are transferred to BDR.


----------



## ANDUBYLL

Post something of substance or stay out. - Blain


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Let's please stay to the topic.Don't like any flame wars.



Leon you should take that tone with your indian friend Not with me.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Leon you should take that tone with your indian friend Not with me.



In case you forgot,I already took that tone with my Indian friend.Now shall we discuss something more usefull?


----------



## leonblack08

Let's look at the civilian casualities.
*
1 killed, 16 hurt by stray bullets*

At least one person was killed and 16 others were injured by stray bullets at the nearby areas of the BDR Headquarters during gunfights at the headquarters.

The gunfight broke out at about 7:45 this morning with firing thousands of rounds of gunshot at the BDR Headquarters as angry and aggrieved BDR soldiers launched a violent and armed mutiny against their high command.

The identity of the deceased could not be known immediately.

The injured people, including a Dhaka University (DU) student, who received bullet wounds, were admitted to different hospitals in the city.

Of the injured, Kamrun Nahar, a fourth year student of Bangla Department at the Dhaka University, Lance Nayak Abdul Khan along with two other BDR men, Monir Hossain, 18, an embroidery shop worker, and Akhter, 16, a tea shop worker, and five others were admitted to the Dhaka Medical College Hospital (DMCH).

While other injured -- Rubel, 12, Shakil, 23, Sajjad, 35, and Ifad, a BBA student of United International University, and Sumon -- were admitted to Bangladesh Medical College Hospital.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*Reports are coming there are many dead bodies inside the Headquarter.*

Two retired Army generals said that BDR actions are justified.This is because they toiled very hard during Operation Daal-Vaat yet they did not find their conditions improved.

These are some of the reports from News channels.

The BDR jawans are preparing to hand over arms,they will be briefed within few minutes and then hand over the arms.


----------



## idune

As of latest news, army has not been removed from the scene, that's NOT a good sign. Any attempt by govt or army to take armed action would further implement enemy's plan.

Just yesterday Hasina announced modernization of BDR, who are first line of defense in borders with (mostly with) India, with new tech and weapons. Content of Hasina's speech and plan were known by many in her inner circle and perhaps been leaked to enemy. Today's incident will sure put such plan in back burner. It obvious who is the enemy and their motive to orchestrate this setback.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> As of latest news, army has not been removed from the scene, that's NOT a good sign. Any attempt by govt or army to take armed action would further implement enemy's plan.
> 
> Just yesterday Hasina announced modernization of BDR, who are first line of defense in borders with (mostly with) India, with new tech and weapons. Content of Hasina's speech and plan were known by many in her inner circle and perhaps been leaked to enemy. Today's incident will sure put such plan in back burner. It obvious who is the enemy and their motive to orchestrate this setback.



Yes that's not a good sign.They should back out now.I think the number of deaths will shock us,I am expecting it to be more.

It's all the fault of the DG.How can he shoot his own troops?They have the right to ask what was done with the money they got from Operation Daal-Vaat.That's what sparked the whole thing.

I just get the feeling,the DG is dead and BDR men are hiding it.After all he is the whole thing.

Why can's we have something like the US marine corps. who are independent of army and navy?That's what these men are asking.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Just yesterday Hasina announced modernization of BDR, who are first line of defense in borders with (mostly with) India, with new tech and weapons. Content of Hasina's speech and plan were known by many in her inner circle and perhaps been leaked to enemy. Today's incident will sure put such plan in back burner. It obvious who is the enemy and their motive to orchestrate this setback.



Modernization of BDR is a priority.

I just hope she does not back away from her plans to modernize BDR and Armed forces.

Add to that,BDR men wanted to talk with her yesterday but they were not allowed.Had it been allowed,may be this incidence would have been avoidable.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Yes that's not a good sign.They should back out now.I think the number of deaths will shock us,I am expecting it to be more.
> 
> It's all the fault of the DG.How can he shoot his own troops?They have the right to ask what was done with the money they got from Operation Daal-Vaat.That's what sparked the whole thing.
> 
> I just get the feeling,the DG is dead and BDR men are hiding it.After all he is the whole thing.
> 
> Why can's we have something like the US marine corps. who are independent of army and navy?That's what these men are asking.



Some inside info I am getting can not be discussed in open forum. But what I learned 'dal vatt' thing is A cause for discontent but not the reason for mutiny. Rather dal-vatt thing was used as cover by people/country which (not BDR) instigated this from behind the scene.

As for DG he sure has role behind what happened to BDR but main culprit is Moeen U the army chief and some of his loyal officers. Keeping these elements in army would further cause trouble in Bangladesh.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Some inside info I am getting can not be discussed in open forum. But what I learned 'dal vatt' thing is A cause for discontent but not the reason for mutiny. Rather dal-vatt thing was used as cover for other reasons.
> 
> As for DG he sure has role behind what happened to BDR but main culprit is Moeen U the army chief and some of his loyal officers. Keeping these elements in army would further cause trouble in Bangladesh.



We seriously need some shake up in the Military administration.These incidence should teach the generals a lesson.
BTW when is General Moeen going to be replaced?Do you have knowledge on that?


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> We seriously need some shake up in the Military administration.These incidence should teach the generals a lesson.
> BTW when is Moeen going to be replaced?Do you have knowledge on that?



His term expires by middle of this year but he has backing from enemy. Not sure if Hasina can overcome that.

But Hasina sould,

Think that she is elected by people, her source of power is people and not neighbor country. Therefore she should pursue people interest rather than neighbor interest.

Address the nation and declare BDR Amnesty and removal of army from scene.

Create special pay grade and benefit for BDR on par with army.

Immediately send army officers who command BDR to special sensitivity training. Long term commanding BDR can be addressed many ways later.

Court martial Moeen U and is gang of officers.

Gradual removal of Bangladesh armed forces from UN mission.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I think the amnesty may have been given too early without verification of what happened inside. There are rumours of around 30-70 dead. Nanak looked like a fool which was even more annoying. I do not think this is over yet.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I do not think this is over yet.



Exactly the same feeling I have.I think Army is waiting for retaliation.Most killed were army officers,they won't forget that easily.Allah knows what will happen.Tonight is crucial,we just have to wait.

The BDR men asking the amnesty to be passed in the parliament.


----------



## leonblack08

*Mutiny in Bangladesh Rifles, 14 officers feared killed*

A rebellion broke out in paramilitary Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) Headquarters in Pilkhana area in Dhaka on Wednesday. There was heavy gun battle among the troops at their main barracks.

According to the reports, revolt erupted over pay and perks.

At least 14 BDR officers including the top brass are feared killed. Director General of Bangladesh Rifles has also been killed in the firing. Meanwhile, several civilians caught in the crossfire were injured.

According to an eyewitness, "The firing has been going on since 9 am. It's going on in the market as well. Some of the army people have come over to this side but we still cannot go to this area."

Bangladesh Rifles soldiers have taken control of a mall near the headquarters.

Officials said that army was called out to crush the rebellion as witnesses reported movement of military convoys and hovering of air force helicopters over the sky of the Pilkhana barracks.

Smoke could be seen coming from the complex, with security forces sealing the area off.

Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has urged soldiers to lay down arms and offered to negotiate over their demands.

"The army troops are now chalking out plans to enter into the barracks where heavy exchanges of gunshots were still underway," an army source said but officials inside the BDR Headquarters could not be reached.

After independence from Pakistan in 1971, Bangladesh has had a history of coups and counter-coups. (With PTI inputs)

NDTV.com: Mutiny in Bangladesh Rifles, 14 officers feared killed

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Notable thing about these news from Indian media is that they all are reporting DG is killed,whereas BD media is claiming he is safe.The Red cross ambulance is inside the HQ,let's see what they say after they come out.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Exactly the same feeling I have.I think Army is waiting for retaliation.Most killed were army officers,they won't forget that easily.Allah knows what will happen.Tonight is crucial,we just have to wait.
> 
> The BDR men asking the amnesty to be passed in the parliament.



That's why I said Hasina is not controlling the army. In this situation I would hope Hasina would seek help from retd. major general Fazlur Rahman who was BDR DG. he is one person I would think both army and BDR would listen to.


----------



## Awesome

MBI Munshi said:


> I think the amnesty may have been given too early without verification of what happened inside. There are rumours of around 30-70 dead. Nanak looked like a fool which was even more annoying. I do not think this is over yet.


I think everyone knew that it was not justice to the dead to give BDR amnesty, but killing the mutiny is a must. 

I'm sure they would be kicked out of the Army in due time and will pay in one way or the other.

As long as the people of Bangladesh do not make them heroes now.


----------



## Bull

Well an order removing them from BDR as and when they revolted and taking them militraily would have been better on hindsight. Dont let them alive to be heroes.


----------



## leonblack08

Some Images:


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> Well an order removing them from BDR as and when they revolted and taking them militraily would have been better on hindsight. Dont let them alive to be heroes.



In that case Generals should be punished too for making huge Bucks out of these men's share.Otherwise it would be unfair.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> In that case Generals should be punished too for making huge Bucks out of these men's share.Otherwise it would be unfair.



ofcourse yes. But the moment it happened they should have been treated with a mighty kick.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh's first line of defence *

Bangladeshi border guards have mutinied at their headquarters in the capital, Dhaka. Local media have speculated that the revolt is over pay and working conditions. The BBC's Subir Bhaumik reports on the origins of the force.







The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) is said to be the country's first line of defence. It is meant to patrol the borders, check smuggling and cross-border crime and establish the government's authority in remote areas.

In times of war, it is supposed to provide support to the army.

The Bangladesh Rifles originated from the East Pakistan Rifles - a force set up in undivided Pakistan - and came into existence shortly after the country's independence in 1972.

The original batch of 9,000 troops were mostly East Pakistan Rifles deserters who revolted against the Pakistani officers.

*But when Bangladesh's founding father Sheikh Mujibur Rahman, wanted to merge the Bangladesh Rifles with the national militia Jatiya Rakkhi Bahini, the BDR stiffly opposed the move.
*
*But that was the first and last time the border force witnessed a situation close to mutiny.*

*"Though the Bangladesh army has a turbulent history of mutinies and revolts, specially between 1975 and 1984, the BDR has been remarkably free from indiscipline," *says Bangladesh security analyst, retired major Shamsul Arefin.

*"Its soldiers have severe resentment about pay and perks and they have angrily represented them from time to time, but they have never revolted.

"So it has to be seen whether there's a conspiracy to use the disaffection to destabilise the new government,"* he said, referring to Wednesday's mutiny at the BDR's Dhaka headquarters.

*Major role*

By 1973 a vigorous recruiting campaign had swelled the Bangladesh Rifles ranks to about 20,000 personnel. Its current strength is around 70,000.

The BDR is under the Home Ministry, but the army plays a major role in staffing, training and directing the force. Most Bangladesh Rifles officers are seconded from the regular army.

Disputes over pay could have laid to the mutiny
For instance, the army chief of staff, Lt Gen Atiqur Rahman, served as director general of the Bangladesh Rifles for four and a half years before taking over as army chief.

In addition, retired junior commissioned officers and those below them are often assigned to the Bangladesh Rifles in recognition of long years of service.

*"That's the problem. The army fellows don't take up our cause. We are paid very poorly," *one BDR soldier, who did not want to be named, told the BBC.

Although Bangladesh Rifles units can be called upon to assist the police in putting down domestic disturbances, their primary role is to guard the nation's frontiers.

The force is organised into battalions along military lines.

During war time or national emergencies, the president as commander in chief can authorise the military to assume direct control over all paramilitary and police forces.

The present BDR chief, Shakil Ahmed, who is said to have been attacked by his irate troops on Wednesday, has promised to work closely with India countering terrorist groups active along the borders.

Indian Border Security Force officials talk of him as a *"very friendly person always willing to co-operate".*

BBC NEWS | South Asia | In pictures: Dhaka mutiny

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Raquib

Asim Aquil said:


> I think everyone knew that it was not justice to the dead to give BDR amnesty, but killing the mutiny is a must.
> 
> I'm sure they would be kicked out of the Army in due time and will pay in one way or the other.
> 
> As long as the people of Bangladesh do not make them heroes now.



Sir, if you were in Bangladesh you would understand the situation... The nation is on the side of the BDR... and the "killing" was just an accident and its natural to be killed in a war zone and the people often warned by the army and *even* by the BDR personnels via speakers...


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> His term expires by middle of this year but he has backing from enemy. Not sure if Hasina can overcome that.
> 
> But Hasina sould,
> 
> Think that she is elected by people, her source of power is people and not neighbor country. Therefore she should pursue people interest rather than neighbor interest.
> 
> Address the nation and declare BDR Amnesty and removal of army from scene.
> 
> Create special pay grade and benefit for BDR on par with army.
> 
> Immediately send army officers who command BDR to special sensitivity training. Long term commanding BDR can be addressed many ways later.
> 
> Court martial Moeen U and is gang of officers.
> 
> Gradual removal of Bangladesh armed forces from UN mission.



I don't think court martial of General Moeen is possible.Then we might witness a coup.

Serving in UN missions does not have anything to do with this.


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> Sir, if you were in Bangladesh you would understand the situation... The nation is on the side of the BDR... and the "killing" was just an accident and its natural to be killed in a war zone and the people often warned by the army and *even* by the BDR personnels via speakers...



I beg to differ brother.I don't support their act but do support their cause.

This is no way of proving their point.You will see how many people were killed today as time passes.This is unacceptable.

I think mutiny is in our blood,I mean Bengali blood.Looking back at history,from 1857 to 2009...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> I don't think court martial of General Moeen is possible.Then we might witness a coup.
> 
> Serving in UN missions does not have anything to do with this.



It may seem out of context but untold inside details that are not available does requires elimination of UN mission in long term. 

btw, Moeen U does not have that many loyals.


----------



## leonblack08

*10 army officers freed*
Star Online Report

Ten army officers, who were held hostages by mutinous BDR jawans since morning, were freed from the BDR headquarters this evening.

They were taken to hospital for treatment shortly after they were freed, source said.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*Tension runs high as BDR mutineers still immovable*
Star Online Report

Despite the prime minister's assurance to meet their demands, *mutinous BDR members did not move from their position as army was not withdrawn from the BDR headquarters.
*
*The BDR jawans did not let in State Minister for LGRD Ministry Jahnagir Kabir Nanak, who went to the BDR headquarters along with chiefs of RAB and police to settle the matter by arranging arms surrenders.
*
They would not surrender their arms on the basis of a verbal assurance.

The mutineers demanded the army cordon around the BDR headquarters be withdrawn immediately.

They demanded the matter be discussed in the parliament immediately.

Different private television stations reported that* the BDR jawans were preparing for a video conference with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.
*
http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=15246

___________________________________________________________

This is not over yet.


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> Indian Border Security Force officials talk of him as a *"very friendly person always willing to co-operate".*



very suspecious...!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Earlier in the morning:


----------



## leonblack08

asaad-ul-islam said:


> a bunch of soldiers killing their own for paychecks? no wonder east pakistan split, mutiny is the norm in that country...



It wasn't only for paychecks,read previous posts to get a better view.

And don't bring 1971 here,If you look at it,you will find many similarities with this incident with 1971.Don't want to elaborate because that would derail the thread.


----------



## idune

Without threat of attack from Army is removed it will be difficult for BDR to lay down their arms.

As night passing things are getting even more critical. Govt should tap ex army officer like Fazlur Rahman who can help defuse the situation.

Rest of it who guilty on what degree and what to do with them will come later.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

idune said:


> As night passing things are getting even more critical. Govt should tap ex army officer like Fazlur Rahman who can help defuse the situation.



Gen. Fazlur Rahman would not be the first choice for AL since he led the BDR counter-attack on the 2001 BSF incursion into BD killing 19 of them. The Indians certainly would not approve of making him a hero.


----------



## idune

MBI Munshi said:


> Gen. Fazlur Rahman would not be the first choice for AL since he led the BDR counter-attack on the 2001 BSF incursion into BD killing 19 of them. The Indians certainly would not approve of making him a hero.



You are 100% correct but that's where Hasina's leadership will be tested once again.


----------



## Awesome

MBI Munshi said:


> Gen. Fazlur Rahman would not be the first choice for AL since he led the BDR counter-attack on the 2001 BSF incursion into BD killing 19 of them. The Indians certainly would not approve of making him a hero.


Why would you care about the Indians?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Raquib said:


> Sir, if you were in Bangladesh you would understand the situation... The nation is on the side of the BDR... and the "killing" was just an accident and its natural to be killed in a war zone and the people often warned by the army and *even* by the BDR personnels via speakers...


Regardless of whom the people support, mutinies should be crushed. They will weaken your nation. Anyway we as Pakistanis would support whatever happens to be the best course of action for Bangladesh in the big picture.

So far, no one is liking this state of mutiny and turmoil in Bangladesh over in Pakistan. We wish you guys all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Moorkh

Asim Aquil said:


> Why would you care about the Indians?



maybe they will care because they are smart and dont want to pointlessly offend anyone, even us pesky Indians maybe.


----------



## Rajkumar

MBI Munshi said:


> Well your dip **** media says its the ISI. Are they trying to preempt accusations against RAW?



i don't care what media says in India bcoz they are always after TRPs[after all they have to run a news channel][indian media motto: you dont have news create one]
i don't see any objective of raw behind this, stable Bangladesh is in India's interest because Indian relations with Bangladesh is on right track now. even ISI can't plan this bcoz their hands are already full with domestic problems.

i believe it is result of several years of carelessness.i presume since you are person with good intellect, you know it very well but your prejudice towards India led you towards another conclusion!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Moorkh

> Regardless of whom the people support, mutinies should be crushed.



i completely agree. mutinies specially when they succeed only weaken the state.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> Gen. Fazlur Rahman would not be the first choice for AL since he led the BDR counter-attack on the 2001 BSF incursion into BD killing 19 of them. The Indians certainly would not approve of making him a hero.



He said very useful things.I liked whatever he said.Hope AL use him because I think he will be able to reconcile between the two sides.


----------



## HK-47

well this indicates we need a complete overhaul of the force and the system as well.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bullets buzz in the air*

Satmasjid Road had the usual morning traffic at 9:40am. People were rushing off to offices. And then suddenly a loud burst of gunfire pierced through the clamour. Then came a deep, loud noise -- unmistakably of a heavy weapon, a mortar or cannon.

People were surprised and puzzled. A little further, we could see thick plumes smoke billowing out of the BDR headquarters. Ahead, the road was too clogged to move through. We go out of the car, and almost immediately heard a long loud burst of machine gun fire.

By now people knew something terribly wrong was happening.

Crouched, we tried to push further ahead towards the BDR main gate. But then, we saw the BDR men crowding behind the iron bars of the main gate with AK-47s held high. Shots were ringing out from inside the barracks and it was too risky to go any closer. We took shelter behind a pillar of a building.

The road had already turned empty, only a Rab SUV was parked on a Dhanmondi side road. As another round of heavy firing resumed, the Rab vehicle backed out and left the place at high speed. Close to the BDR gate a bus, empty of its passengers, and a police motorcycle lay deserted. The Trust Bank office outside the BDR boundary looked tightly shut. A green car was parked there.

People were now crowding in the alleys -- all looking towards the centre of the commotion. Heavy firings were going on inside the barracks and nobody knew what was happening in there.

Suddenly, there was a big commotion around a slowly approaching rickshaw. A young boy of about 18 was lying on the seat, his body soaked in blood. The boy was in a shock, his eyes fixed on the sky. The rickshaw was almost under siege by a flock of TV cameramen and photographers who would not let go of the photo opportunity.

*"Are you humans or just animals?"* someone shouted, *"The boy is dying. Let the rickshaw move."*

Either for the appeal, or for the sudden big boom of a mortar fire, the crowd thinned out, and the rickshaw moved on. We were all crouched and did not dare to leave whatever cover we had, even in search of a better one. Only if we could cross the road, we could be in relative safety of the Dhanmondi alleys.

A boy tried to do that and fell down spread-eagled. His black hair glistened with red blood. A bullet ricocheted off a building and hit him. He got up dizzy and ran again, all the time holding his wound.

It was 10:30am and the sound of a helicopter rotor attracted our attention. An army Bell chopper was circling high overhead. It kept circling over the BDR complex. As it came for the fifth round, there was an ear piercing noise, and seconds later another. High in the air, there were two white puffs.
*
"They are firing mortars,"* an army lieutenant colonel who now serves in Rab, said. *"They are taking shots at the chopper."
*
*We could see the BDR sepoys taking potshots at the chopper with their carbines held high. The chopper disappeared from the sky at high speed.
*
A brief lull descended. And we took the chance to run with our heads held down, chased by gunfire from behind.

*"Take shelter,"* the Rab official shouted. We were now near the Japan Bangladesh Friendship Hospital.

We looked behind and saw a BDR sepoy holding a machine gun with both hands. And then saw smoke coming out of it with a long sharp rattle. Bullets skidded off the walls of the hospital, hitting a few cooling units of split air-conditioners.

We were now safely behind the hospital. Another injured man in his 20s was carried into the hospital. His left leg dangling, covered in blood. There was no sign of pain on his face, only a dazed look.

It was around 12:00pm and the army had arrived. We could see the army marching down the road towards the BDR headquarters. Immediately there was a spray of bullets from the mutineers, prompting the army men to immediately take cover.

The Rab men knocked open the door of the hospital and we clambered up the fire escape. From the top floor, we had a clear view inside the BDR complex. Two machine guns on wheels were positioned behind the gate. Four BDR men were posted atop a small porch beside the gate. Sepoys were walking up and down the driveway. They were clearly in the line of fire. We could see a truck lumbering in the background. A vehicle was making frequent trips to the gate. We could see ammunition boxes being unloaded. They were fortifying their entrances.

*We heard a voice over a megaphone. The mutineers were asking for unity among themselves.
*
We got down from the building as the Rab men found it too risky. Firstly it was in clear view from the BDR gate, and secondly mortar shells were being fired.

Outside, about 40 to 50 army personnel had arrived with rocket launchers, heavy machine guns and mortars. They climbed over a wall and went into an alley, closer to the BDR barracks. We followed them.

*An army officer held a camouflaged megaphone and started urging the rebels to lay down their arms.

The reply was prompt. A burst of machinegun fire swept the street.
*
*AT RISHIPARA, NEAR GATE FOUR*
A woman wearing a pink dress stood still against the iron grille of a balcony, unfazed by the intermittent gunfire around her. A little girl in a red dress was also in a similar state whose eyes were fixed on two soldiers guarding the Rishipara boundary of the BDR headquarters. They all were within the BDR compound, as we looked at them from a house just across the road from the boundary wall.

Except the two expressionless faces in a residential quarter of the BDR compound, no other yellow colour residential building seemed to have any sign of life from afar, late in the afternoon.

It seemed that family members of most of the mutinying soldiers had already fled.

*"Our lives are not safe here."* said a horrified housewife, Fahima, who was running through the street just outside the BDR compound wall along with another woman. They both were fleeing from their homes adjacent to the BDR compound.

Fahima's companion was weeping in fear, as we tried to talk to her she said, *"Please, let us run to safety. Talk to somebody else."*

*"It has been a terrible experience since the morning. Many frightened wives and children of BDR jawans escaped the scene. One of them was a young mother with a four-day old baby. I had to help her flee,"* said Arafat, who also lives just across the road from the compound's boundary wall at Rishipara of Jigatala.

He was also visibly frightened.

*"They [the BDR jawans] told us to leave our homes if the army enter the residential area," *said a man who was also in Arafat's room, a peek through the window, and we saw a BDR jawan on vigilance with a weapon on the other side of the wall.

*"We're afraid. We've come to know that the army have taken positions all around the BDR headquarters with heavy weapons. If they start firing, god knows what will happen to us,"* said elderly Sohrab Uddin, a resident of the neighbourhood.

Less than half a kilometre west of Rishipara, armed soldiers of the army took positions near the Zigatala Kitchen Market roundabout with some taking positions on rooftops, while others on stairwells of residential buildings or behind the walls of the residences.

Anwar was among some 50 persons who were confined by the mutineers for about three hours in Rifles Square shopping mall right next to the Satmasjid Road entrance of the BDR headquarters.

"As soon as we were allowed to leave, bullets started flying like rain. We all just ran," Anwar said.

Anwar appeared normal after being released, but Nazrul Islam, a father of a schoolgirl, was still very worried, as he was stuck now at Dhanmondi Road no 15 crossing. He was in a hurry to pick up his daughter from school.

*But an artillery squad of the army already took position with four anti-aircraft guns on the road.
*
*"You will have to cross the road at your own risk. We won't be able to take the responsibility for your safety under the circumstances," *a soldier told Nazrul.

The Daily Star - Details News
_______________________________________________________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

Whatever be the reason / background, mutiny by a organised / uniformed force speaks of any or all of the following :

1. Poor quality of officer cadre who were not interactive enough with the troops to have prevented / foreseen a situation like this.

2. Accumulated grievances that go unaddressed for prolonged periods.

3 Lack of self esteem within the orgnisation.

4. Lack of faith of the rank & file in their superiors & their ability of the superiors to rectify perceived anomalies.

5. Absence of channels for redressal of grievances.

There may be many more reasons, however a soldier rarely raises his weapon against his superiors unless things reach a breaking point. Instigators / ring leaders help to aggravate such situations.

The wound may heal but the scars will remain for long.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*How it began*

*The mutiny sparked off at the Darbar Hall at the Pilkhana BDR Headquarters at 9:00am when rebellious jawans created a commotion while the Director General was delivering his speech to a gathering of officers and lower tier personnel on the occasion of BDR week.
*
*The Daily Star talked to one of the mutineers over mobile phone and took his version of how the mutiny began.*

Wishing anonymity, he said, *"The lower tier BDR personnel (who are recruited directly by the BDR authority) have been demanding solution to a number of problems related to pay and benefits. These demands were raised before the DG so that he places them before the Prime Minister who came to Pilkhana yesterday (Tuesday) to inaugurate the BDR week. The DG raised before the Prime Minister only two demands of the army officers in BDR but none of the demands of the lower tier personnel. This intensified our grievance."
*
He said by Tuesday the angry jawans went out to print a leaflet headlined, *'Save BDR! Save the country! Save the Nation: why are 45,000 BDR personnel subservient today? The BDR is alien in its own home. Take a look, honourable prime minister, thinkers of the country.'
*
*This leaflet was circulated among jawans and outsiders Tuesday night. Despite this, the Director General of Forces Intelligence (DGFI) -- the apex body of defence intelligence originally created to monitor dissatisfaction of lower tier defence staffs -- failed in its duty. Even the BDR intelligence failed in its duty.
*
Yesterday morning, officers and lower tier BDR personnel gathered at the Darbar Hall at a programme attended by, among others, the DG. According to the mutineer talking to The Daily Star, *when the DG started delivering his speech before 9:00am, a few BDR personnel created a commotion from the rear. The officers, sitting in the front row reacted to their unruly behaviour.
*
*The disgruntled jawans asked the DG about the profit made during the Dal-Bhaat programme. They said after the programme ended, they were told that they would receive bonuses from the profit. Accordingly they had put their signatures on money receipts, but never got the money, claimed the mutineer.
*
The mutineer said,* "At one stage, an officer fired a shot injuring a jawan. Then the lower tier personnel went out of the Darbar Hall and returned there with arms from the Pilkhana armoury and held the officers hostage at gunpoint."*

A source in the army told The Daily Star said the jawans appeared to have launched the mutiny as per a plan. *"We don't have any information to substantiate that the officers fired first,"* he said.

The mutineer said the officers were not tied or gagged. They were kept inside the Darbar Hall at gunpoint throughout the day and were served with food, he claimed. However they were verbally abused.

He however declined to say how many officers were killed or injured or how many of them were held hostage. *"You will get to know that in due time,"* he added.

Army officers told The Daily Star that they received calls between 9:00am and 10:00 am from some of the BDR officials held hostage at Pilkhana who pleaded for immediate action to rescue them.

*Over 3,300 soldiers belonging to battalions 24, 36, 13 and 44 in Dhaka took part in the mutiny. Besides, 3,000 more soldiers of various battalions in the country who came to Pilkhana on the occasion of the BDR week also participated in it. "As a result, we faced no opposition while launching the mutiny,"* he pointed out.

*There are 46 battalions in the country, each having 826 soldiers -- totalling nearly 40,000 soldiers in the BDR. The number of officers in BDR is between 250 and 300*, he added.

Asked if there was no opposition, why did the mutineers fire so many shots throughout the day, he said, *"Just to make sure that nobody tries to enter Pilkhana from outside and foil our effort."* Most of those were blank shots as there was no particular target.

He claimed that the mutiny was not a culmination of a thought-out plan hatched over a long period of time. *"We did it almost suddenly,"* he claimed.

*"Those who took part in it are sepoys, nayeks, lance nayeks, havildars and JCOs,"* he added.

The Daily Star - Details News

________________________________________________________________________

In another interview in a private TV channel,one mutineer claimed that Director General himself shot and killed 2 BDR Jawan,as a result they started the mutiny.


----------



## qsaark

The PM has already offered a general amnesty to border guards. So the problem is resolved. She has also agreed to look into their complaints.

Can you expect this kind of political maturity in Pakistan?


----------



## leonblack08

*They flee; uniforms left behind*
Emran Hossain

Sacks full of uniforms littered the alleys around Pilkhana BDR headquarters left by border guards, who fled in civil dress soon after the mutiny erupted in the morning.

*Locals said hundreds of BDR personnel jumped over the boundary walls and fled the scene in a hurry.
*
They took their family members with them for a safe place and wore civil dress to dodge the eyes of army and law enforcers, who were on way to cordon off the entire area.

*"As the shooting erupted in the morning, some BDR personnel jumped over the boundary walls along with their family members and fled for safety," *said Anwar, a resident on Nazim Uddin Lane in Zigatola.

*"They took off their uniforms once they are outside the walls and fled in civil dress," *said Salman Bhatt, a resident of Zigatola Rishipara.

*"Wives and children of some BDR personnel got injured while jumping over the boundary walls. Some of them were seen running barefooted or in shoes with different pairs with injuries in their hands and legs,"* said Tariqul Islam, a resident of PWD staff quarters adjacent to the headquarters.
*
"The fleeing BDR personnel left the sacks here and there, either beside a lamppost or at the entrance to a house. We had decided not to touch any as we realised they would return soon,"* he added.

Close to each sack was a gathering of people either cowering inside a nearby grocery shop or in front of the main gate of the building.
*
"They had to flee in civil dress as the army and law-enforcement agencies were out already to suppress the mutiny. They looked panicked and tensed," *said Sohrab Uddin, a resident on Nizam Uddin Lane.

At 3:30pm the inside of the headquarters looked deserted, empty and barren with flocks of crows flying in the sky. Armed BDR mutineers were seen patrolling the roads inside the headquarters and boundary walls.

Locals said several hundreds of BDR personnel fled in the same manner since 10:00 in the morning. They made the escape through the areas including Hajaribagh Methhorpotti, Nijhum, and New Market.

During their escape, the BDR personnel asked them not to shelter any army personnel in any of the houses, the locals added.

Later in the afternoon, *the locals pointed to a passer-by saying he was one of the BDR men now returning to join the mutineers after leaving his family in a safe place.*

The Daily Star - Details News


Situation is still tensed here,as there is a high possibility of Army offensive into the HQ.


----------



## metalfalcon

I hope things get settled soon, as Govt has announced amnesty for those who have Fired at their Superiors. 

All the Right and Justified Demands of these soldiers must be accepted by the Govt. 

*This Revolt has Refreshed the Memories of 1857 revolt against the British. *


----------



## leonblack08

qsaark said:


> The PM has already offered a general amnesty to border guards. So the problem is resolved. She has also agreed to look into their complaints.
> 
> Can you expect this kind of political maturity in Pakistan?



The problem yet not resolved brother,the Army is still surrounding the compound and mutineers wants them to go away,or else they won't surrender their arms.They also wants the amnesty to be passed in the parliament.

I would say total intelligence failure,as they were distributing leaflets for mutiny yesterday night.


----------



## leonblack08

*Dying for nothing*
Staff Correspondent

*Amjad Ali, 50, an asthma patient, was going to BDR hospital to buy medicine and inhaler in the morning and he knew nothing about the revolt of BDR jawans.
*
*It was a danger Ali did not envisage and a stray bullet hit his head at about 10:00am. Amid firing of bullets by rebel BDR soldiers, he collapsed on the road near Jhigatala intersection.*

Nearby people witnessed the incident but they could not come forward immediately to the aid of the elderly man because of heavy gunfire. He was later rushed to Dhaka Medical College Hospital (DMCH) where doctors declared him dead.
*
"He did not know anything and was just going to buy medicine," *said his wife Rashida Begum while she was crying at the DMCH.

*Stray bullets killed three civilians, including a student, and injured over 25 others of the surrounding areas. Two senior officers of BDR were also killed during the gunfire.*
*
Tarek Aziz, 23, a third year BBA student of People's University, was bullet hit in front of the lake at Jhigatala.*

Aziz was returning to his residence from a teacher's house when the tragic incident took place. He was taken to Ibne Sina Hospital where he succumbed to his injuries at about 3:00pm.

Vegetable vendor Hridoy Mia*, 14*, along with his father was selling vegetables in the city's Jhigatala area when a bullet hit Hridoy in his head. *His father took him to a nearby hospital and later shifted to the DMCH where doctors declared him dead.
*
*Some 19 people hit by bullets or shell splinter were taking treatment at DMCH. Lance Nayek Babul Khan was the only BDR man who was receiving treatment at the hospital.*

The other injured persons who took treatment at DMCH included Akhter Hossain, 14, Zahir, Monir Hossain, Al-Amin, Kamrunnahar, a student of Dhaka University, Sayed Ahmed Rana, a student of Dhaka College, Pinton Hasan, Humayun Kabir Pintu, 38, Selim, 40, and Masud.

*While talking to The Daily Star Lance Nayek Babul Khan said a bullet hit in his leg while he was entering the BDR Headquarter through gate number 5. He said he was not aware of the mutiny.
*
*Jamaluddin, 65, who was found groaning in pain at DMCH, urged doctors to start his treatment. A group of BDR men came to his house at New Paltan adjacent to the BDR gate No. 3 at about 10:30am, he said, adding that they hurt him as he opposed the BDR move to take position on the roof of his hous*e.

An under trial criminal named Pinton Hasan who was also brought to the DMCH following a bullet hit said he was sitting and gossiping with others under a tree outside his cell 'Monihar'.

Some four injured passers-by were found admitted to Bangladesh Medical College at Dhanmondi. They are Shakil Ahmed, 24, Rubel, 14, Masum, 25, and Sumon, 25.

The hospital authorities said they also treated four patients who were injured slightly and sent them to their houses.

Authorities of Japan Bangladesh Friendship Hospital (JBFH) said they received two patients. They sent one to DMCH as his condition was critical and released another after giving him first aid.
*
"A stray bullet hit a patient unit of the hospital. Oxygen supply of the hospital was also disrupted because of the firing,"* said Dr Junayed Shafik of the hospital.

The Daily Star - Details News

____________________________________________________________

So unfortunate these people were


----------



## leonblack08

*Mutineers tell of pent-up fury*
Star Report

The BDR mutineers claim the mutiny was not culmination of any long-term plan, rather results of long-repressed feelings of being deprived of financial and other in-service benefits and being ignored by the army high command.

Speaking anonymously to The Daily Star over phone, a mutineer accused the army of enjoying all benefits and "looting" everything, while BDR personnel are given poor salaries not enough for basic living.

*"I get only Tk 5,000 which is not enough to cover my monthly expenses. We are given 60 percent ration supplies for our children below 12. We have been demanding 100 percent ration as we cannot afford to buy the remaining 40 percent from the general shops."*

He claims the residential facilities for the lower-level personnel are very poor, while not only army officers enjoy good facilities, their families also enjoy the same when they go abroad on UN Peace Mission.

BDR lower-level personnel are also deprived of the opportunity to join the UN missions and are deprived of the opportunity to earn foreign currency.

*While carrying out border duties, BDR personnel are not even given bicycles, while army officers get "luxurious" cars, he claims.*

It was not possible for The Daily Star to avail the version of the BDR officers on the mutiny till filing of the report last night.

*During the BNP rule between 1991 and 1996, the BDR lower tier staged mutinies in Dhaka, Chittagong, Feni, Jessore, Khulna and Naogaon expressing similar grievances.
*
*Those mutinies did not witness bloodshed and the personnel were assured of measures to address their issues, which were ultimately shelved. *

The Daily Star - Details News

------------------------------------------------------------------

See where the fault lies?If that time their plea was heard then today this incidence would not have happened.
Yet their actions are not justified.


----------



## Patriot

This is one of the most shameful incident in Bangladesh Army History.I am glad we have complete unity in Pakistan Army and things like this does not happen there!


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *During the BNP rule between 1991 and 1996, the BDR lower tier staged mutinies in Dhaka, Chittagong, Feni, Jessore, Khulna and Naogaon expressing similar grievances.
> 
> Those mutinies did not witness bloodshed and the personnel were assured of measures to address their issues, which were ultimately shelved.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> See where the fault lies?If that time their plea was heard then today this incidence would not have happened.
> Yet their actions are not justified.*


*


Don't recall having seen any BDR incident during that period. I recall there was Ansar mutiny. Could you find something to substantiate Daily Star claim?

Besides, 1991 and 2009 are almost 20 years apart. BDR pay has been increased few times by successive govt. So, unsubstantiated claim by Daily Star that 1991 pay and unrest has very little to do with 2009 pay, 20 years later. But benefit alone is not the issue here. Main issue (at least on news media) is some army officers under Moeen U ran wholesale corruption in the country including BDR DG. 

BDR ran low cost kitchen market to help people from price hike. But profit from it was plunderd by top ranking army officers including BDR DG Shakil Ahmed.*


----------



## TopCat

third eye said:


> Whatever be the reason / background, mutiny by a organised / uniformed force speaks of any or all of the following :
> 
> 1. Poor quality of officer cadre who were not interactive enough with the troops to have prevented / foreseen a situation like this.
> 
> 2. Accumulated grievances that go unaddressed for prolonged periods.
> 
> 3 Lack of self esteem within the orgnisation.
> 
> 4. Lack of faith of the rank & file in their superiors & their ability of the superiors to rectify perceived anomalies.
> 
> 5. Absence of channels for redressal of grievances.
> 
> There may be many more reasons, however a soldier rarely raises his weapon against his superiors unless things reach a breaking point. Instigators / ring leaders help to aggravate such situations.
> 
> The wound may heal but the scars will remain for long.



I was listening to former BD army chief and other expert, as they are saying that, you cant treat the soldier the way its been practiced since long. Even the soldiers, are more aware of their rights, they are more educated and has their say in the affairs. Army needs to look at the command structure of the western countries, where Officers dont mend with soldiers and soldiers are run by other soldiers, and only the commands are passed to them.
I had rare occasions and had some friends with US army and I know, soldiers dont really care about the officers and they can even become a officer if they could complete four years degree while they are in army.


----------



## Al-zakir

Sahara gets guns down, hostages out

Dhaka, Feb 26 (bdnews24.com) A long day's drama was ending early Thursday morning as BDR mutineers began giving up their guns and hostages after a bold move by Bangladesh's first woman home minister to drive straight into the rebels' den.

"I have assured them no army units will enter (the BDR headquarters)," Sahara Khatun told reporters including bdnews24.com senior correspondents Sumon Mahbub and Liton Haider at 4:20am after she came out of the compound.

The minister did not say anything about the rumours and reports on the casualty figures. Her companion, state minister for law Quamrul Islam, refused to speculate on the number of the dead.

"I have neither seen any dead nor any injured," the state minister told Sumon Mahbub at 4:50am when asked about the dead.

The home minister freed at least 15 families out of captivity, who were herded into four vehicles including the one carrying her.

Sahara Khatun watched as the BDR mutineers began handing in their guns. The minister with no security also led officers' families out of their homes in the residential blocks in the sprawling complex in downtown Dhaka.

"I told them I am like your mother. You can trust me," the minister quoted herself as saying to hundreds of rebels she met in a field outside the Darbar Hall where she heard their grievances.

"I was taken to the armoury. They began laying down their arms before me," she said. "They were continuing as I left."

"I told them: 'I am your minister. I promise you ... you listen to me so that I can go and tell the prime minister that these boys have obliged you.'

"They were insisting on not allowing the army to get inside. They were saying the army must not come. I told them, I assure you they won't."

The minister, accompanied by the state minister for law and police chief Noor Mohammad, had gone inside, driven in a privately-owned bullet-proof SUV of the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina. A fourth person, described by correspondents as an aide to Sahara Khatun, was also in the vehicle.

On her return, two families were in the minister's car. A family of fouran elderly couple, an adult man and a childwere bundled into the back of the SUV while a woman and a 6-year-old boy with his back-pack school bag were seated next to the minister.

Two sedan cars and a big bus carried the other families.

"My father is still inside the Darbar Hall. Please save my father," said Syed Imamuzzaman, teenage son of Lt Col Syed Quamruzzaman, believed trapped inside.

The boy was in one of the two cars. A woman in another pleaded to "do something about the many other hostages".

"Get them out ... accept all their demands," she said.

At least two men approached the home minister to find out about their brothersboth army officers among the Darbar Hall victims.

News trickles out

The news of surrender began trickling out more than two hours after the home minister led an unarmed team of four into a battle-scarred territory occupied by the heavily-armed BDR rebels.

A top police official told bdnews24.com at around 2:30am that a section of the rebels had started surrendering their weapons. The official spoke on condition of anonymity.

A member of the BTV crew called in by the BDR men said at 3:15am that he had seen guns being put down.

"They surrendered their weapons in presence of the home minister," said Rafiqul Islam, a BTV cameraman, speaking to bdnews24.com correspondent Golam Mortuza by phone.

"Sahara Khatun then went to the homes of BDR officers and got their families out," the BTV man said after coming out the compound that had plunged into complete chaos since the 9:30 Darbar called by the BDR chief, now believed killed by his own troops.

There was no confirmation whether major general Shakil Ahmed was alive after reports all day of his death.

bdnews24.com correspondent Sumon Mahbub, standing outside the main entrance to the headquarters, saw a "requisitioned" police bus enter the compound at 3:26am.

The bus was greeted with gunfirefirst with one single shot and then a burst of fireostensibly because it was being followed by three RAB vehicles.

The shots diverted the three RAB microbuses with tinted windows, which were about to enter the compound, towards Rifles Square, the BDR-owned shopping centre right next to the main entrance.

Mahbub said he believed the bus would be used to ferry the hostages out.

Army steps back

Army troops had earlier pulled back from their positions around the BDR headquarters as the home minister, Sahara Khatun, drove into the besieged compound half an hour past midnight.

Withdrawal of army units emerged as the key demand from the rebels after the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, announced general amnesty during a two-hour meeting with a team of 14 BDR men.

The 14, flanked by government negotiators state minister Jahangir Kabir Nanak MP and whip Mirza Azam MP, were driven straight to the prime minister's official residence at Hare Road from the blood-stained BDR compound.

They arrived at 3.40pm and spent more than two hours with the prime minister. They were also joined, among others, by army chief Gen Moeen U Ahmed.

The prime minister also told the 14 that she would meet their demandsno army in BDR command and better payin phases.

On return to their headquarters, the 14, however, failed to get the message across to their fellow mutineers, who insisted on sending the army convoys back to their barracks.

The home minister, at this stage, led a government team in nearly three hours of talks with the paramilitary mutineers at a hotel nearby.

What transpired in the Ambala Inn talks could not be known, but the minister drove into the hive of the armed rebels, believed to be in their hundreds, for further negotiations.

As the minister entered the BDR premises, the army convoys pulled back by hundreds of metres, bdnews24.com correspondents on the spot said.

Two ambulances were seen waiting near the main entrance when the SUV carrying the ministers went in.

bdnews24.com/lh/gma/rah/bd/0512h.


----------



## Al-zakir

No matter how you look at the situation but it not going to bring any good for BD. This is a wake up call to reform our military command structure. BD generals are too busy making money by serving in UN missions and in the mean while our BDR brothers living inhumane condition. What we have to remember that BDR are at front line to secure our country from intruder yet they are not getting their fare share. They deserve better livelihood. Hasin's Government need to pay attention to BDR need before it get worst.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Hasina is trying to run the whole country only by herself. This is shame to see how with so much enmity, she could run this country. All the decision and actings are coming from 4 women of BD, Hasina, Motia, shahara, sajeda. What is going on in here??? Is Shahara the right person to negotiate and contain this grave situation??? 50 officers already dead.
COAS just came for few moment and left. No senior leadership from civilian nor from army is present in the scene. Everybody is seeing the circus from a distance.
the country can not be run this way. This government is destined to fail.... count my word.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

idune said:


> Main issue (at least on news media) is some army officers under Moeen U ran wholesale corruption in the country including BDR DG.
> 
> BDR ran low cost kitchen market to help people from price hike. But profit from it was plunderd by top ranking army officers including BDR DG Shakil Ahmed.



I think this is probably closer to the truth and why the feeling of anger was so intense. The amount of corruption carried on by some army officers during the caretaker government was stupendous. I know from having to confront a few of them over this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Mutinous border guards surrender in Bangladesh*

40 minutes ago

DHAKA, Bangladesh (AP)  Bangladesh's Home Minister Shahara Khatun says Bangladeshi border guards have begun surrendering following a 20-hour mutiny to demand better pay.

The surrender began before dawn Thursday in the presence of Khatun and senior police officials at the Dhaka headquarters of Bangladesh Rifles  the official name of the paramilitary border guards. TV reports showed guards filing out of buildings in the compound and laying down arms, one by one.

The guards stormed the headquarters and opened fire on superior officers Wednesday, but agreed to surrender after the government said it would grant them amnesty and discuss their demands.

At least one bystander was killed, and 15 people were injured in the violence.

The Associated Press: Mutinous border guards surrender in Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Mutiny spreads to Khulna, Rajshahi*

UNB, Khulna

Solders took control of Goalkhali BDR camp here after the revolt by their colleagues at the Bangladesh Rifles headquarters in Dhaka, triggering tensions through the southern city.

Sources inside the camp told UNB that BDR jawans shut down the main gate of the outpost at about 11am as the news of the mutiny in their headquarters traveled in fast.

They said eight army officials in command of the camp went away hurriedly as the sepoys started moving around the camp.

Another report from Rajshahi adds: BDR troops of the sector headquarters here were on high alert yesterday after the mutiny by their fellowmen at the Bangladesh Rifles Headquarters in Dhaka.

Sources said no army commanding officer of the headquarters attend office today as they stayed indoors. The BDR soldiers were not allowing army officers to get into their residences, according to the sources.

A commanding officer was turned back when he tried to leave the headquarters at about 1pm, the sources added.

Earlier at about 11am, the BDR soldiers drove out the civilians working at the headquarters.

Besides, a good number of BDR men from Chapainawabganj camp came to the headquarters at 12 noon and took control of it, but they laid down arms a few minutes later.

A tense situation was prevailing at the headquarters.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Sahara gets guns down, hostages out*

Dhaka, Feb 26 (bdnews24.com) A long day's drama was ending early Thursday morning as BDR mutineers began giving up their guns and hostages after a bold move by Bangladesh's first woman home minister to drive straight into the rebels' den.

"I have assured them no army units will enter (the BDR headquarters)," Sahara Khatun told reporters including bdnews24.com senior correspondents Sumon Mahbub and Liton Haider at 4:20am after she came out of the compound.

The minister did not say anything about the rumours and reports on the casualty figures. Her companion, state minister for law Quamrul Islam, refused to speculate on the number of the dead.

"I have neither seen any dead nor any injured," the state minister told Sumon Mahbub at 4:50am when asked about the dead.

The home minister freed at least 15 families out of captivity, who were herded into four vehicles including the one carrying her.

Sahara Khatun watched as the BDR mutineers began handing in their guns. The minister with no security also led officers' families out of their homes in the residential blocks in the sprawling complex in downtown Dhaka.

"I told them I am like your mother. You can trust me," the minister quoted herself as saying to hundreds of rebels she met in a field outside the Darbar Hall where she heard their grievances.

"I was taken to the armoury. They began laying down their arms before me," she said. "They were continuing as I left."

"I told them: 'I am your minister. I promise you ... you listen to me so that I can go and tell the prime minister that these boys have obliged you.'

"They were insisting on not allowing the army to get inside. They were saying the army must not come. I told them, I assure you they won't."

The minister, accompanied by the state minister for law and police chief Noor Mohammad, had gone inside, driven in a privately-owned bullet-proof SUV of the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina. A fourth person, described by correspondents as an aide to Sahara Khatun, was also in the vehicle.

On her return, two families were in the minister's car. A family of fouran elderly couple, an adult man and a childwere bundled into the back of the SUV while a woman and a 6-year-old boy with his back-pack school bag were seated next to the minister.

Two sedan cars and a big bus carried the other families.

"My father is still inside the Darbar Hall. Please save my father," said Syed Imamuzzaman, teenage son of Lt Col Syed Quamruzzaman, believed trapped inside.

The boy was in one of the two cars. A woman in another pleaded to "do something about the many other hostages".

"Get them out ... accept all their demands," she said.

At least two men approached the home minister to find out about their brothersboth army officers among the Darbar Hall victims.

News trickles out

The news of surrender began trickling out more than two hours after the home minister led an unarmed team of four into a battle-scarred territory occupied by the heavily-armed BDR rebels.

A top police official told bdnews24.com at around 2:30am that a section of the rebels had started surrendering their weapons. The official spoke on condition of anonymity.

A member of the BTV crew called in by the BDR men said at 3:15am that he had seen guns being put down.

"They surrendered their weapons in presence of the home minister," said Rafiqul Islam, a BTV cameraman, speaking to bdnews24.com correspondent Golam Mortuza by phone.

"Sahara Khatun then went to the homes of BDR officers and got their families out," the BTV man said after coming out the compound that had plunged into complete chaos since the 9:30 Darbar called by the BDR chief, now believed killed by his own troops.

There was no confirmation whether major general Shakil Ahmed was alive after reports all day of his death.

bdnews24.com correspondent Sumon Mahbub, standing outside the main entrance to the headquarters, saw a "requisitioned" police bus enter the compound at 3:26am.

The bus was greeted with gunfirefirst with one single shot and then a burst of fireostensibly because it was being followed by three RAB vehicles.

The shots diverted the three RAB microbuses with tinted windows, which were about to enter the compound, towards Rifles Square, the BDR-owned shopping centre right next to the main entrance.

Mahbub said he believed the bus would be used to ferry the hostages out.

Army steps back

Army troops had earlier pulled back from their positions around the BDR headquarters as the home minister, Sahara Khatun, drove into the besieged compound half an hour past midnight.

Withdrawal of army units emerged as the key demand from the rebels after the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, announced general amnesty during a two-hour meeting with a team of 14 BDR men.

The 14, flanked by government negotiators state minister Jahangir Kabir Nanak MP and whip Mirza Azam MP, were driven straight to the prime minister's official residence at Hare Road from the blood-stained BDR compound.

They arrived at 3.40pm and spent more than two hours with the prime minister. They were also joined, among others, by army chief Gen Moeen U Ahmed.

The prime minister also told the 14 that she would meet their demandsno army in BDR command and better payin phases.

On return to their headquarters, the 14, however, failed to get the message across to their fellow mutineers, who insisted on sending the army convoys back to their barracks.

The home minister, at this stage, led a government team in nearly three hours of talks with the paramilitary mutineers at a hotel nearby.

What transpired in the Ambala Inn talks could not be known, but the minister drove into the hive of the armed rebels, believed to be in their hundreds, for further negotiations.

As the minister entered the BDR premises, the army convoys pulled back by hundreds of metres, bdnews24.com correspondents on the spot said.

Two ambulances were seen waiting near the main entrance when the SUV carrying the ministers went in. 

Sahara gets guns down, hostages out :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

BDR man vents anger on air

Dhaka, Feb 25 (bdnews24.com) - A BDR man phoned private TV station BanglaVision from inside the besieged headquarters early afternoon to ventilate his grievances.

He said that the needs and aspirations of the paramilitary border guards had always been neglected by their commanding officers from the army and were never conveyed to the highest authorities.

The disgruntled BDR men now expressed their grievances and exploded protesting after the new democratic government had taken over, he said.

They have realised that their fate was not going to change, the BDR rebel added.

He trashed any allegation of killing or misbehaving with any of their army commanders.

He thought things might be easier if the prime minister went to talk to them and the troops called back.

:: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## afriend

Hmm.. Such mutinies are signs of a weak system, country. They should have been negotiated or crushed with no option of pardon for revolting against the system. The negotiations should never compromise the integrity of the country, But should be fair to the demands of the revolting soliders. This blind amnesty for all the revolting soliders will instill confidence in any other arm of military/civil/political society to gather a few people take up arms and grab the country by its throat.. very unfortunate incident the mutiny as well as the amnesty..!!!!!


----------



## Raquib




----------



## leonblack08

*Mutiny spreading across Bangladesh:BBC,Al-Zazira*
*
There are reports of gun fires across the country in different BDR barracks.*


----------



## khanz

thats sad to hear i'm sure the BD forces will be able to take care of it.Hope it can be solved peacefully but why are they revolting just coz of pay ? so it'll be soldier vs soldiers ? coz when i read the title i thought it would be terrorists but i was shocked to see it's army personnel so whats their gripe that people who'd served their country would suddenly turn on it ?
tough situation but i'm sure BD will be alright.


----------



## leonblack08

There was another round of talks and the Mutineers said they would surrender their arms completely at 2 PM,local time.

It wasn't just pay,there were many other issues too.Moreover,some people may have instigated this mutiny,although its too early to say whether a foreign hand was included or not.


----------



## Raquib

khanz said:


> thats sad to hear i'm sure the BD forces will be able to take care of it.Hope it can be solved peacefully but why are they revolting just coz of pay ? so it'll be soldier vs soldiers ? coz when i read the title i thought it would be terrorists but i was shocked to see it's army personnel so whats their gripe that people who'd served their country would suddenly turn on it ?
> tough situation but i'm sure BD will be alright.


Its not just because of pay brother, but there are many reasons behind all these incidents... There is a letter in the following which was sent by BDR to teh government*.(A MUST READ)*



*In the letter, they said that the 50 demands they were placing were among hundreds of problems they were facing. The 50 demands and grievances are:*

*(1) Recruiting officers for the BDR through BCS examinations for its modernisation, and withdrawing all officers of the army deputed to the BDR which a major demand of BDR soldiers.

(2) No steps have been taken, so far, to provide full rationing for the members of this 200-year old paramilitary force. There is neither any ration for its retired soldiers.

(3) Members of all forces and agencies, including the Ansars and VDP are being sent to UN peacekeeping missions but no step has been taken, so far, to send BDR personnel overseas. 

(4) The pledges, made time and again in this regard, remain unfulfilled.
Steps have not been expedited to put an end to discrimination in salary structures and promotion procedures.

(5) BDR is being run by the Armys black law. Punitive measures are been taken under the law of 1984.

(6) A policy has been formulated to punish and deprive educated and capable persons of promotion.

(7) It is only the BDR which is regularly facing war-like situation on the borders but the Army is enjoying the defence allowance sitting back in the barracks.

(8) The Army officers have sent many BDR soldiers home showing different excuses during the Operation Dal-Bhat. In fact, Army officers were responsible for the faults.

(9) The Army officers also have distributed among themselves the DA meant for the BDR soldiers.

(10) All the forces and agencies, except the BDR, had received allowances for duty during the parliamentary and upazila elections. There is a tug of war between the officers for share of the money.
(11) In the name of BDR welfare, retired army officers are running 18 shops in different parts of the capital. These shops do not have any BDR personnel.

(12)The vehicles bought in the name of BDRs welfare are being used by the Army officers for their private purposes.

(13) The schools inside the BDR headquarters have only a few students from the BDR families. Most of the students are children of the Army officers and their relatives. It is unfortunate that being in the BDR we have to send our children to outside schools.

(14) Our children are not allowed to take admission to the BDR schools and the excuse is that they lack merit although the schools were built to help our children overcome their deficiency. [When the schools were built, we were told they were meant for our children and for that our predecessors gave their labour.]

(15) The wife of the present [BDR] DG was appointed to the post above the principal of the school. A teacher in name only she draws Taka 60,000 as honorarium per month without taking any class.

(16) There is a dairy farm inside the BDR and only a few people get its milk and eggs. The milk and eggs, given to the 50 members from the Army, are much more than that given to the 8,000 members of BDR.

(17) BDR members do not receive good treatment at the BDR hospital. Only their (army) parents and relatives and people from their villages receive treatment. The BDR members are supplied with cheaper medicines while army officers receive expensive drugs.

(18) The BDR Durbar Hall has been leased out to the wife of the present DG for an amount which is one-twentieth of its annual income. All the lakes/ponds of the Pilkhana and other property, including Pushpita Simanta, worth crores of taka were leased out in her name or fictitious names for 99 years.

(19) The cooks and sweepers of BDR are working at their [army officers] homes and residences of their relations. The BDR troopers have to clean all the streets of Pilkhana before dawn. They work at their [army officers] homes. Even the naik havildars are doing it regularly. The cooks are taken to prepare foods at functions at their relations homes.

(20) The soldiers generally receive lesser amount of ration. But the savings from the allocations for different messes are taken to the homes of army officers and their relations.

(21) The soldiers have to care for all the trees of the unit. But the fruits of the trees are sent to their [army officers] homes.

(22) No vehicles are purchased for the BDR troopers now. But expensive vehicles like Pajeros are bought, which are mostly used them [army officers] and their relations.

(23) The army officers living in Pilkhana must have quarters. But the BDR soldiers or officers are residing out of Pilkhana. After the beginning of the construction of a residential quarter for the soldiers near the farm, a plan was taken for a quarter for army officers. Although they are living in their quarter, not a single floor has been completed in the soldiers quarters.

(24)The soldiers are subjected to harassment over their leave. They are sent to the borders but have to take leave after coming back to the battalion, which is totally inhuman. BDR soldiers have to work on the borders but their families cannot live there. They are not even granted two months leave. We cannot enjoy recreation leave although employees in all organisations enjoy it [In 2001 Deshnetri Sheikh Hasina announced two months leave for BDR personnel after considering their problems. But the army officers stopped it through machinations].

(25)They [army officers] come to this organisation with a small trunk but leave with 2/3 trunks.
They carry out all the contractors jobs with their own people.

(26) Poor quality food is supplied to the BDR. If we protest, they threaten us with termination of our jobs.

(27) The posts designated for officers of BDR are not given properly. Although a few are made officers, they are not given ration/housing and other facilities. They are subjected to harassment.

(28) In all services and organisations special emphasis is given on education but in this organisation there no such system. Rather those who are a bit more educated, efforts are made to throw them out of it.

(29) If statistics of dismissals from different services and other organisations since the independence of the country are taken, it would be evident that dismissals from services without reason are rare in other organisations.

(30) More than 400 officers from the army deputed to the BDR consider its 46,000 members their slaves. An officer needs four to five people for cooking his food. Two [BDR men] are needed for work at the residences of their [Army officers] relations. They are treated like African slaves.

(31) In the case of problems on the borders, the Indian border guards generally have a meeting with an army officer in command [of the BDR troops.] It often turns out that the officer either leaves for a UN mission or is transferred elsewhere. This results in further complication of the problem.

(32) The army covertly makes sure that the BDR does not progress in sports (for example, when the army achieves successes in sports it gets good coverage but the BDR wins go almost unnoticed).

(33) The BDR athletes and sportsmen are kept heavily involved in administrative and other activities so that they cannot perform well.

(34) It is also made sure that the morales of BDR sportsmen and athletes are low. They are given minor awards for their achievements but at those occasions the arrangement for army officers makes it seem as if the prime minister is due to attend.

(35)The director general of the BDR has smuggled Tk 30 crore to his mother-in-laws account in the United States.

(36) 22 army officers have embezzled Tk 2 crore of Operation Dal-Bhat through bank signatures of BDR personnel.

(37) Twenty-two army officers have also embezzled Tk 60 crore from the profits of Operation Dal-Bhat.

(38) A relative of the DG went missing with Tk 50 crore of Nur Mohammad Rifles Public School, but the matter was never investigated. [Former] director general Rezaqul Haider Chowdhury took away Tk 40 crore and that incident was not investigated either.

(39) It was only because of the greed of some army officers that rice worth Tk 18 per kilogram was sold at Tk 40 per kg, and cooking oil worth Tk 56 was sold at Tk 120 per kg through syndication at the cost of the peoples sufferings.

(40) Army officers receive 30 per cent extra allowance for being deputed to the BDR, which is sheer wastage of national resources.

(41) They do not want to do anything worthwhile for the BDR for it does not bring them [army officers] any benefits. Instead, they are concerned with the armys interests.

(42) They use BDR carpenters and tailors for their personal requirements. They not only use BDRs trees for furnishing their homes but even distribute the timber among their neighbours.

(43) Runners/drivers are kept busy even beyond the official duty hours. This results in high consumption of fuel (if it is needed to go a distance of 40 kilometres to buy a button, the army officers make them do that).

(44) Although there are a number of human rights organisations in the country, no one talks about our rights which are being violated all the time. (The army officers are careful not to give any hint of it).

(45) Those who are a little intelligent in the BDR, are sent to the mental ward on the BDR hospitals third floor, which is used like a prison. The medical board there disqualifies the BDR men as unfit for service.

(46) The officers deputed to the BDR are mostly of low calibre with little hope for further promotion. So they run their charges at their whims.

(47) We are governed by military rules but our benefits are like those of the ansars/civilians.

(48) At combined drills and parades, the BDR contingent outperforms other forces all the time. But to undermine the BDR performance, they are trained by inefficient retired captains.

(49) The whole nation knows about the contribution of the BDR in the liberation of this country. But army officers appear to have become desperate to erase the name of this organisation from history.*

(sorry could not find the last one)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

This shows how much corruption this Director General Maj. General Shakeel did and now he is probably dead and perhaps his body dumped in the drain.With this amount of corruption and ill treating for last 4 years,this was bound to happen.

Did any Bangladeshi members see "Tritio Matra" at Channel I yesterday.Retired Maj.Gen. Fazlur Rahman who was former DG and very popular among BDR Jawans was talking there along with a Dhaka University Professor.Excellent evaluation of the incident.
General Fazlur Rahman was the one who stopped BSF aggression in 2001 conflict.


----------



## leonblack08

*5 more bodies found near BDR HQ*
Star Online Report

Five more bodies of Wednesday's mutiny at the BDR Headquarters were found this (Thursday) morning at sluice gate in front of Nawabganj Park near the headquarters in the capital.

One of them was identified as Col Anis by his nephew Dr Atiar Rahman.

Local people found the bodies at about 8:30am.

Earlier, bodies of the two officers -- Col Mujibul Huq and Lt Col Enayetul Haq -- were recovered from a sewage system outside the BDR headquarters. But their deaths were not officially declared till filing of this report at 3:45am today.

The Daily Star - Details News
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

These five bodies were one of the army officers with ranks like Lt.Colonel and Colonel.Many bodies were probably dumped by the mutineers.


----------



## HK-47

General Fazlur Rahman is indeed a very popular national figure.He should be consulted for refomring the entire force.
Fact remains we need the BDR more than the army and importance should be given to them.
and Leon I think this was needed to bring changes,if the not the killings.


----------



## roadrunner

Raquib said:


> (16) There is a dairy farm inside the BDR and only a few people get its milk and eggs. The milk and eggs, given to the 50 members from the Army, are much more than that given to the 8,000 members of BDR.



I can understand some things like cash being mishandled, but is milk and eggs really such a major point in all this?


----------



## HK-47

Yes it IS.Everything is.It would have been to you if you were in their situation.


----------



## roadrunner

HK-47 said:


> Yes it IS.Everything is.It would have been to you if you were in their situation.



Why would it? Are they underfed or something? 

What about this point 

(21) The soldiers have to care for all the trees of the unit. But the fruits of the trees are sent to their [army officers] homes. 

Soldiers looking after the trees, no big deal, right? Then the fruits of the trees are sent to army officers. What's wrong with that? Personally I think they should be sent to whoever owns the land the trees sit on, but if the government owns it, it should be sent to whoever the government wants. If that's the army officers, then it should be sent to them. 

It's not for the soldiers to decide who gets the fruit, they don't own the trees.


----------



## HK-47

> Are they underfed or something?


During the food price hikes they were not given any pay rise and their families had problems.Look all their points may not be rational but most of them are.I have seen them.I have seen their quarters through their windows everytime I went to Darbar Hall for a wedding ceremony.Even Ansars perhaps are in better condition.

It would suck if forces at the border create problems,though, it would get the country destroyed.


----------



## bhangra12345

roadrunner said:


> Why would it? Are they underfed or something?
> 
> What about this point
> 
> (21) The soldiers have to care for all the trees of the unit. But the fruits of the trees are sent to their [army officers] homes.
> 
> Soldiers looking after the trees, no big deal, right? Then the fruits of the trees are sent to army officers. What's wrong with that? Personally I think they should be sent to whoever owns the land the trees sit on, but if the government owns it, it should be sent to whoever the government wants. If that's the army officers, then it should be sent to them.
> 
> It's not for the soldiers to decide who gets the fruit, they don't own the trees.


It is simply symptomatic of the problem, that the BDR jawans do not the consider their officers as their own officers but as army officers. The BDR jawans do not have any means to climb that ladder which accentuates the problem and BDR starts seeing the army officers as "they vs us".

and if the army deputed officers are not able to win the trust of the BDR soldiers under them, this is the final result.

It is also worthwhile to notice that this happened after the day of Hasinas visit. The BDR jawans must have gone to their officers expecting some goodies (which are offered all over the subcontinent whenever the high visits), and not seeing them, must have become restive and ........, of course all this assuming that it was not according to some bodys plan.

@iajdani, if your home minister is not the right person to negotiate, then who is?


----------



## Raquib

The situation is worse now... all the civilians are warned to stay away 5 kilometers away from the war zone...


----------



## bhangra12345

Raquib said:


> The situation is worse now... all the civilians are warned to stay away 5 kilometers away from the war zone...



Is the army trying to enter the premises? It will definitely be fuming at the loss of its officers.


----------



## Raquib

bhangra12345 said:


> Is the army trying to enter the premises? It will definitely be fuming at the loss of its officers.



Yes, they've already surrounded the BDRs with heavy guns and artilleries...
They're just awaiting the order to take action... 
I hope this does not happen.
May Allah bless us all.


----------



## Bull

What i have learned....
' Bangladesh Prime Minister was nade aware of the grievances of BDR rifles when she visted them the day before the mutiny started, she promised the BDR soldiers that she would go back, discuss and come back with a suitable solution. The main grievance that BDR had was that when the caretaker govt was in power, they were made to sell rations and the profit that was made never was shared with the BDR, another grievance was about transportation. Bangladesh PM went back held a meeting, asked the Army officers to go back and discuss it with BDR and get back to her with the 'way out / solution'. Army officers werent happy about BDR complaining about them against them and they went in next day morning and rest is what we all know.'


----------



## dabong1

Idiots.......use the democratc machine to push your point rather then act like a bunch of traitors.


----------



## leonblack08

*ARMY Tanks moving in from Savar*

*Currently they are in place and people are asked to leave their houses to at least 3km away from BDR HQ.

All the mobile network is shutdown.

Army is reinforcing their positions.Possibility of a crackdown.

A few hundred surrendered their arms,but there are 15000 mutineers inside.*


----------



## leonblack08

*Army closes in on BDR headquarters*
Star Online Report

*Army is apparently set to enter the BDR headquarters with heavy arms through all gates near Nilkhet and Hazaribagh, flaring up the fear of a heavy bloodshed.*

*Around 4:15pm, army personnel fired several gunshots on way to the mutineers' centre of operations.*

Some private television stations reported that *army already entered the BDR headquarters through gate No 2, triggering a battle as the BDR mutineers retaliated.*

*Residents of the surrounding areas were evacuated.*

Home Minister Sahara Khatun earlier told reporters that BDR jawans agreed to surrender arms and go back to barracks.

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=15268


----------



## roadrunner

well, 15,000 is too much. I think they'll come out though soon. No point risking ones life over milk and eggs.


----------



## khanz

inshallah i think it will come to a peaceful end.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

roadrunner said:


> well, 15,000 is too much. I think they'll come out though soon. No point risking ones life over milk and eggs.



Where did this figure of 15000 come from? The compound only holds 6000 of which half fled yesterday during the fighting inside the Durbar hall. 

What is clear that the army has taken uo positions around the BDR HQ with artillery and tanks?


----------



## leonblack08

roadrunner said:


> well, 15,000 is too much. I think they'll come out though soon. No point risking ones life over milk and eggs.



But I fear retaliation by Army,as most killed were army officers posted to BDR.They won't leave it so easily.Situation is like a war zone now.All the houses are being evacuated.People are being asked to leave their houses though Masjids.
Army tanks from 9th cavalry division may be,are already in place.At least 8 to 9 tanks are in the spot,along with other arms.

About milk and egg,these people are soldiers,now what else can you expect?

their main reason:
1.No army commander
2.Increased pay and rations and other facilities.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> Where did this figure of 15000 come from. The compound only holds 6000 of which half fled yesterday during the fighting inside the Durbar hall.
> 
> What is clear that the army has taken uo positions around the BDR HQ with artillery and tanks.



It was from one of the mutineers.Could be possible as the Annual BDR week was going on.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

* Trouble spreads to paramilitary BDR camps across Bangladesh*

DHAKA, Feb. 26 (Xinhua) -- Trouble reportedly broke out at paramilitary Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) camps across the country Thursday morning after thousands of BDR soldier staged revolt against their officers deputed from Bangladeshi Army at BDR headquarters in capital Dhaka Wednesday morning, private news agency UNB reported.

In southeastern Feni town, residents close to BDR camp heard sounds of bullets on Thursday morning.

Local sources said they heard sounds of bullets and also saw smoke coming out of the camp at about 8:30 a.m.

Panicked residents started leaving the area after hearing the gunshots.

In southwestern Satkhira town, firing began at BDR camp at 10:30 a.m.

BDR personnel took position on nearby highway, bringing traffic to a standstill.

Students of Rifles School inside the BDR camp area and the adjoining Textile Mills School have been confined in their schools following firing incident, creating panic among the guardians.

In northwestern Naogaon town, sounds of gunshot were heard from BDR camp Thursday morning creating panic among the local residents.

Local sources said BDR men got agitated and started firing following a rumor that army would come to capture the BDR camp.

In northeastern Sylhet city, tension escalated after sounds of gunshots coming out from BDR camp in the city on Thursday morning.

All educational institutions near the area remained close following the trouble that created panic among the city dwellers.

Besides, sounds of gunshot were also heard in BDR camps in northwestern Dinajpur, and Thakurgaon towns. 

Trouble spreads to paramilitary BDR camps across Bangladesh_English_Xinhua


----------



## khanz

I just saw on the news theres more than 50 dead mostly cops 
R.I.P


----------



## leonblack08

Just found this.Will post more.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

To Raquib,Hk-47 or Mr.Munshi

Does any one of you live in Dhanmondi?What's the condition there?


----------



## khanz

Bangladesh mutiny spreads, 50 feared dead
 Thu Feb 26, 2:15 am ET

DHAKA (AFP)  A mutiny by thousands of members of Bangladesh's paramilitary border security force spread to areas outside the capital Dhaka Thursday, as officials reported nearly 50 army officers were feared killed.

The spread of the violence came despite the offer of a general amnesty for renegade troops from Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina, who also promised to address complaints over low pay and working conditions.

Police chiefs across the poor and chronically unstable South Asian nation said rank-and-file members of the Bangladesh Rifles, or BDR, had revolted in 12 border districts -- or roughly a quarter of the zones where border security forces are stationed.

"They are firing indiscriminately," said one of the police chiefs, from the northeastern Moulivibazar district. "Their commanding officer told me that he has fled the camp."

Another local police chief, Kamrul Ahsan from the southeastern town of Satkania, reported "heavy fighting" at a BDR training centre.

Officials were also struggling to bring an end to the initial revolt in Dhaka, a part of which had been turned into battle zone.

Deputy law minister Kamrul Islam said the situation remained tense as thousands of armed troops were still believed to be inside the BDR headquarters in the capital, keeping police and government negotiators waiting outside.

"The BDR troops began surrendering arms in our presence. But there are some 15,000 of them -- around 12,000 could have weapons," Islam told AFP.

"The situation is still very tense," he said, adding that at least 50 officers held hostage were feared dead.

"We talked to the BDR troops and they said some 50 officers have been killed," he told reporters, adding he could not confirm the deaths as he had not seen the bodies himself.

"We heard that the casualties were kept at a hospital inside the compound," he said. "There are no traces of the officers."

In total, 10 people have already been confirmed dead and dozens more wounded.

A rebel guard said he doubted a surrender would take place smoothly.

"They told us to surrender arms. But we have reports that army troops have attacked our camps outside the capital. We want peace but not bloodshed," the rebel BDR guard told AFP.

The unrest is the first major crisis to face Prime Minister Hasina since she took office less than two months ago, after a landslide election victory that ended two years of army-backed rule.

Hasina's office said she would address the nation on Thursday.

Officials said tensions in the BDR had been simmering for months but exploded into violence when senior officers dismissed appeals for more pay, subsidised food and holidays.

The stand-off highlights the frustrations felt by many people in impoverished Bangladesh -- a country suffering from high food prices, a slowing economy and rampant corruption within the country's ruling classes. 

Since winning independence from Pakistan in 1971, Bangladesh has had a history of political violence, coups and counter-coups. 

The country was run by military dictator Hussain Mohammad Ershad from 1982 to 1990, before democracy was restored in 1991. 

In January 2007, the army again stepped in, cancelling elections and declaring a state of emergency following months of political unrest. Democracy was restored with elections last December

Bangladesh mutiny spreads, 50 feared dead

This whole thing reminds of the lal masjid situation and operation bluestar in pakistan and india both countries suffered alot of blowback .BD needs to be very careful coz they don't want that to happen to them .Lets just hope for the best.


----------



## afriend

Hasina warns rebels to surrender as mutiny spreads
26 Feb 2009, 1505 hrs IST, AGENCIES 


DHAKA: DHAKA: As the mutiny by the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) guards spread to other parts of the country, PM Sheikh Hasina warned mutinous troops to A Bangladesh Rifles soldier uses a megaphone to speak from BDR headquarters in Dhaka, on day two of military mutinies across the country lay down their arms or face "tough action". 

"Just give up your arms and return to barracks right now," Sheikh Hasina said in a nationally televised address. 

"Otherwise I will take any action for the greater interest of the nation," she said. 

"Don't take the suicidal route. Don't compel me to take tough action. We are aware of your problems. Please help us," she warned, appealing to the members of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) not to shoot their own "brothers." 

As she spoke, the mutineers set free more than a dozen women held hostage at their Dhaka headquarters since their revolt began on Wednesday morning. 

"Keep the peace and stay patient for the sake of the nation. I urge everyone to be patient. I seek cooperation of all," said Hasina, who was facing her biggest test since coming to power less than two months ago in a landslide election victory that ended two years of army-backed rule. 

Earlier in the day, fresh gunfire erupted at a paramilitary camp in the Bangladesh capital, police said, as troops took to streets in towns across the country a day after 50 people were killed during a mutiny. 

The revolt by some members of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) force over a pay dispute spread outside Dhaka after officials earlier said it was being brought under control following an amnesty offer from the government. 

Mobile phone services were ordered cut by the government in order to stem rumours and misinformation, one cellphone operator said. 

"Firing started again at the BDR complex in the afternoon although we were expecting the revolt... to end soon," a police officer said. 

The main duty of the mutinous BDR is guarding the country's borders, but often they back up the army and police in meeting other defence and security requirements. 

"The prime minister has urged all people to remain calm and not to indulge in violence," said Mohiuddin Khan Alaamgir, one of the advisers to Hasina who along with ministers attended an emergency meeting with her. 

Earlier officials said nearly 50 people died in Wednesday fighting at the BDR Dhaka headquarters, a blow to hopes Hasina's government, which took office only last month, could bring stability that would attract investors and boost development. 

Bangladesh, home to more than 140 million people, has had several military coups since independence in 1971, but this week's mutinies do not appear politically motivated. 

Traditionally the BDR are commanded by officers from the army. Demands by some BDR troops to draw commanders from their own ranks, and for better pay and benefits, sparked the shooting among BDR members on Wednesday, officials said. 

Witnesses said police recovered the bodies of six BDR officers near the Dhaka headquarters on Thursday. On Wednesday police found two officers dead. 

Shooting incidents involving BDR troops broke out in more than a dozen towns, local police officials told reporters. 

A witness in Sylhet in the northeast said BDR troops were "coming on the street holding up guns and shooting". 

BDR members barricaded a highway linking two districts in the southern region while they took over camps from army commanders at several places, local officials said. 

There were no immediate reports of casualties in the actions. 

Turmoil 

The turmoil underscores the challenges facing Prime Minister Hasina, who won parliamentary elections in December that returned Bangladesh to democracy after nearly two years of army-backed emergency rule. 
Hasina warns rebels to surrender as mutiny spreads-South Asia-World-The Times of India

Now shes talkin...!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> To Raquib,Hk-47 or Mr.Munshi
> 
> Does any one of you live in Dhanmondi?What's the condition there?



I am in Banani but have sources in Dhanmondi and in the police. The army still taking up position and evacuating. 

I have just heard the mutineers have released 12-20 army officers but fighting seems to have started anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Well I don't know I should be saying this or not,my cousin who is in Bangladesh Air Force and posted at Jessore base,just called us and said they are all prepared for a final nod from Superiors.The Helos and planes are armed.Just waiting for a signal.

The situation in Dhanmondi,Dhaka is that,Army presence is increasing and from my friend I got to know that at least 15 tanks passed through in front of his house.The Army is massing in on the gates to HQ at the back mainly.As darkness falls,expect some severe fighting.

There is a* rumour* that 22 officers were killed in mutiny and many of their family members were also killed and burnt.Although its just a rumour still.No confirm report.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BREAKING NEWS - BDR mutiny spreading in the entire country*

BDR revolt spreads in the entire country

Mutinous troops of Bangladesh Riffles [BDR] killed Director General Major General Shakil Ahmed Chowdhury along with his family members. During the first hours of revolt at least 86 army officers, who were on deputation in BDR had been killed alongwith their family members. Mutinous troops threw deadbodies inside a swearage tank, which flows out at Buriganga River. The mutinous troops are demanding General Amnesty for the mutiny and murder.

The mutinous troops assassinated Major General Shakil Ahmed Chowdhury and other members of his family. An unconfirmed source said, General Shakils deadbody was first placed inside a vehicle and set on fire. Later the burnt body was removed and the mutinous troops might have burried secretly somewhere within the compound.

Another source said, the mutinous troops were chanting slogans against Bangladesh Army and were attacking each and every members of Bangladesh Army who were on deputation in Bangladesh Riffles. Many of the family members of these officers were also brutally tortured and killed. Even the mutinous troops did not spare the children from such atrocity.

Earlier, on Wednesday afternoon, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina offered a general amnesty to the mutineers who held more than 100 top officers hostage. Although the delegation of the mutinous troops promised to the Prime Minister and to the media that, they would immediately surrender arms and return to barrack as the PM has offered general amnesty, the situation never changed. The firing and audacious actions of the mutinous BDR men continued. As the situation remained almost unchanged even hours after the amnesty had been announced, Home Minister Sahara Khatun accompanied by Fazle Noor Taposh MP led a team of government negotiators to a meeting with representatives of the mutineers in Amabala Inn restaurant right next to the Rifles Square shopping mall [BDR Head Quarters] around 10:00pm. After the meeting, Taposh told reporters that the mutineers would surrender their arms, but it might take another hour or an hour and a half to initiate the process. Then the home minister and the rest of the government delegation entered the headquarters. While the government delegation was inside the headquarters, gunshots were still being fired, and the mutineers were threatening that they would not surrender, until the army is withdrawn, and if their demand was not met they would blow up the entire BDR headquarters.

Bodies of the two officers -- Col Mujibul Huq and Lt Col Enayetul Haq -- were recovered from a sewage system outside the BDR headquarters on Wednesday. On Thursday morning five more deadbodies of army officers were also recovered from the same sewarage line. It is believed that, mutinous BDR men might have thrown several deadbodies inside the sewarage lines.

Colonel Gulzar Uddin Ahmed, who had joined the BDR early this month following his illustrious stint as the additional director general of Rapid Action Battalion [RAB], frantically phoned his former colleagues for help from inside the headquarters. But at one point his cell phone went dead. It is believed that, Colonel Gulzar is also one of the victims of Wednesdays mutiny of the BDR troops.

Meanwhile, another source confirms that the mutinous anti-Army troops of Bangladesh Riffles were not only mercilessly killing the army officers and their family members, but some of the troops were seen stabbing the dead bodies with bayonets and chanting anti army slogans.

It is also learnt that around 4,000 soldiers took part in the mutiny while, the remaining 2,000 troops opposing the mutiny are also apprehended to have either been killed or wonded or made hostage by the revolting section of BDR. Bodies of the slains were dumped through the manholes of Pilkhana sewers.

Earlier, two deadbodies of army officer were recovered from the same place on Wednesady. One of the victims were Colonel Mujibul Huq. Meanwhile, according to a newspaper report, a SMS from Colonel Mujibul Huq's son, sent from the BDR compound at noon, Mujib's house was set on fire and he [son] could not come out fearing death by gunshots. No information about Mujib's son, daughter, and wife could be gathered after that. It is highly apprehended that mutinous troops might also have assassinated them.

The mutiny apparently had no specific leader, although the rebels named one Nayek Shahid as their leader in their television interviews. Sources said they were acting as sparse small groups. Following a circulation of leaflets by the rebels on Tuesday, tension prevailed in Pilkhana throughout the night between officers and sepoys.

The mutineers began by speaking out at the Darbar Hall against the BDR high-ups, accusing them of misappropriating 'profits' made from the Dal-Bhaat programme, where 12 BDR sector commanders, many battalion commanders, and headquarters officers had gathered.

However, the headquarters are seized by the mutineers in such a way that the rest of the world was not getting any clear information about what was going on inside.
Even the army and Rab personnel, who were deployed with firearms and cannons around the headquarters, also could not fathom the situation.

The news of the mutiny spread through mobile phone calls, apparently triggering unrest in other BDR stations in Chittagong, Rangpur, Jessore and Khulna. However, violence was averted in those stations.

The mutineers seized control and took positions at the five gates of Pilkhana, the Rifles Square market, and at other points inside the compound with machineguns, light machine guns, mortars, anti-tank rifles, armoured vehicles, and rocket launchers.

They were so violent that they fired machineguns at military helicopters around 12:30pm, when choppers were being sent there to quell the situation. As they missed the targets, the choppers retreated.

Hundreds of BDR soldiers wearing red bandanas or helmets and partly covering their faces, were seen staging armed processions in front of the gates since 10.30am. They chanted slogans saying, "We have been deprived for a long time, we have deep grievances."

According to the rebels, over 3,300 soldiers belonging to battalions 24, 36, 13, and 44 in Dhaka and 3,000 more coming from various battalions of the country, gathered in Pilkhana on the occasion of the BDR Week, and ended up participating in the mutiny that went almost unchallenged inside the compound.

There are 46 battalions in the country, each having 826 soldiers totalling to nearly 40,000 soldiers in the entire BDR. The number of officers in BDR is between 250 and 300, they added.

The mutiny caused countrywide tension as all feared a peaceful ending of the situation would be very hard to ensure. During the BNP rule between 1991 and 1996, the lower tier of BDR had staged mutinies in Dhaka, Chittagong, Feni, Jessore, Khulna and Naogaon, expressing similar grievances. Those mutinies did not witness bloodshed and the jawans were assured of measures addressing their issues which were ultimately shelved.

The mutinous BDR soldiers started turning in their arms, which is mostly a token surrender to police in presence of Home Minister Sahara Khatun around 2:30am after about two hours of negotiation with the minister. Soon after the surrender of arms began, heavy gunshots were heard from inside the BDR headquarters. Only sixty arms were surrendered out of thousands of arms already in action.

Following the day long atorcity inside the BDR Head Quarters by the mutinous BDR troops, tension prevails in the entire country. Many of the colleagues and family members of the army officers, who were inside the BDR Head Quarters are passing through extreme horror.

It is now a big question as to what will happen to the command of this para millitary force in the country, as one of the key demands of the mutnous troops is to withdraw members of armed forces from its command. Some of the mutinous troops were raising demand of placing civil bureacrats or police officers in command. There is no doubt that, with the till unresolved ongoing problem within BDR, countrys security remains at stake.

Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I now hear the real fighting is imminent and the mutineers are taking up their weapons again in preparation. It seems that there might really be 10000 still inside.


----------



## leonblack08

*Mutineers surrender arms*
Star Online Report

The rebellious members of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) this afternoon started to surrender arms, hours after Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina urged them to go back to barracks.


Earlier, Home Minister Sahara Khatun said the BDR mutineers in the Pilkhana's BDR Headquarters have already surrendered their arms, ending nearly a two-day tension. 


Several army officers along with their family members, who were kept hostage by the mutineers, were released in phases today after the armoured army encircled it.


*Incidents of sporadic gunshots also reported from the gate No 2 and 3 of the headquarters. 
*

Negotiations between the mutineers and government have been going on since yesterday to calm down the agitation that claimed 11 people.


*Tensions have still been running high in and around the BDR Headquarters that spread across the country.* 


The prime minister yesterday verbally pardoned the BDR rebellions but it could not make any immediate breakthrough.


At least 50 people were feared killed in Wednesday&#8217;s BDR revolt, UNB adds today quoting State Minister for Law Advocate Quamrul Islam.

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/latest_news.php?nid=15272

Gate 2 and 3,where the army tanks are placed,as far as I know.
The HQ is huge,almost 200 acres and I think there are two groups within the mutineers,one that is surrendering and the other still with arms on.Its just my thought,nothing concrete.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I now hear the real fighting is imminent and the mutineers are taking up their weapons again in preparation. It seems that there might really be 10000 still inside.



Yes you are right and this is spreading across the country.As I told before,BAF is also ready for close air support.


----------



## linkinpark

These BDR guys are risking their lives unnecessarily. Some one is provoking these guys otherwise they would have come out of rebellion when they were given amnesty.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Television saying everything back to order, that BDR surrendering and depositing weapons. I am hearing otherwise. I hope the TV is correct and my sources wrong.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Police take control of Peelkhana*

Dhaka, Feb 26 (bdnews24.com)  Police officers have entered the BDR compound and taken control of the main entrance, apparently ending a 33-hour mutiny.

Home minister Sahara Khatun, who entered the compound at around 4:45pm for a second time to negotiate a full surrender with BDR rebels, state minister for local government Jahangir kabir Nanak and the police commissioner were still inside the headquarters.

Armed Police Battalion has taken control of the armory at the BDR headquarters, the prime minister's deputy press secretary Nakib Uddin Ahmed told reporters at 7pm.

bdnews24.com correspondents at the BDR main gate say they saw two police trucks and a pick-up van enter the compound, known as Peelkhana, at 6:33pm.

Police brought out a dejected-looking BDR officer major Quamruzzaman after a while.

Earlier, a top aide to the prime minister said all the rebellious BDR personnel surrendered and that the situation was under control.

"The situation is under complete control of the government," the prime minister's press secretary Abul Kalam Azad told reporters.

"BDR members have completed arms surrender."

Tanks and other military vehicles moved further up Satmasjid Road towards the main entrance to the BDR headquarters at 5:30pm as the standoff over rebel paramilitary troops lingered on to the second day.


bdnews24.com correspondents said the armoured vehicles, which moved up from Dhanmondi Road 12A onto Satmasjid Road to the intersection of Road 15A, were each carrying five army personnel in black uniform.

Tanks and army trucks had earlier taken position at Abahani sports field at Road 12A in the capital's Dhanmondi residential area.

The tanks took position in and around the sports field, where convoys of army soldiers were also setting up a temporary camp, less than a kilometre from the main gate of the BDR Headquarters.

At least eight armoured vehicles were seen moving up Road 27, around 4pm, closing in on the Bangladesh Rifles Headquarters in the heart of the city where hundreds of armed rebels were holding on.

Army troops had been asking people by loudspeaker to move out of the areas around the sprawling BDR complex from early afternoon.

http://bdnews24.com/beta/#top


----------



## Nafees

*We never forget those of our Army Officials whom we have lost in this brutal event. 

May Allah give more strength to BANGLADESH ARMY.*


----------



## khaled_m_ali

Yeah right. It is Indian bullshit that ISI has sponsored all of this. How is ISI supposed to sponsor 70,000 BDR to a revolt all around the country? Nor can RAW do this. Everything the BDR are saying is true.

The Army is not an angel, remember. They have (rightly in most cases) massacred coups and rebels before, they can do so again any other day.


----------



## Al-zakir

It's time General Moin to get off from command and be vanish from BD to some place else. He screwed up Big time. May Allah put some senses to all of us after this dreadful event.....


----------



## idune

Here is what I have learned from close circle what is going on on ground:

So far steps PM and her office taken are steps in right direction BUT it seems she is not in full control of army actions.

Section of army is now full with emotion pushing to take revenge for loss of their fellow officers. Some commanding officers also have interest to deflect corruption charges that came out against them by taking revenge attack in BDR HQ. All of which are against supreme national interest. Any action by army at the moment will put existence of BDR as a national defense institution in question. And what and who's purpose that will serve? At this hour if army takes any action they will be putting their personal and group interest above the national interest. And that is NOT what they have taken oath for.


I would once again reiterate this mutiny was not done based on simple grievances of pay and benefit and dal-vatt corruption. Rather REAL instigators planned for demise of BDR and weak national defense. Unfortunately section of army apparently run by same instigators pushing the nation to that grimmest eventuality. May Allah give us understanding and save us from loss of more lives.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Here is what I have learned from close circle what is going on on ground:
> 
> So far steps PM and her office taken are steps in right direction BUT it seems she is not in full control of army actions.
> 
> Section of army is now full with emotion pushing to take revenge for loss of their fellow officer. Some commanding officers also have interest to deflect corruption charges that came out against them by taking revenge attack in BDR HQ. All of which is against supreme national interest. Any action by army at the moment will put BDR as a national defense institution in question.
> 
> I would once again reiterate this mutiny was not done based on simple grievances of pay and benefit and dal-vatt corruption. Rather REAL instigators planned for demise of BDR and weak national defense. Unfortunately section of army apparently run by same instigators pushing the nation to that grimmest eventuality. May Allah give us understanding and save us from loss of more lives.



I have similar feelings.Tonight is very important,let's hope we don't see a genocide of mutineers.

Our commerce minister Colonel(rtd)Faruk already said there may be a foreign hand,but its too early to say that.

Definitely some instigation was going on.And this is total failure of DGFI and BDR intelligence.


----------



## qsaark

linkinpark said:


> These BDR guys are risking their lives unnecessarily. Some one is provoking these guys otherwise they would have come out of rebellion when they were given amnesty.


The only party that seems to gain something from this uprising is India. So yes, that 'some one' appears to be Indian RAW.


----------



## HK-47

> well, 15,000 is too much. I think they'll come out though soon. No point risking ones life over milk and eggs.


It wasn't JUST milk and eggs it was more than that.and they would need an entire division to handle this I am afraid.Plus the borders are now unguarded....sigh....**** BD will be finished more or less if BDR and Army end up fighting.
I believe restraint should be shown by both sides now that enough has happened.


----------



## IceCold

BD army is a professional army, they have been there even before BD was created and has served well, how come such unprofessional ism came up their way. If raising salary was the only issue, perhaps they should have realized that BD is a poor country and no one forced them to join the army, they did so on their own and if they think pay is not enough, perhaps better approach was to just resign and find a new job, why all the killing, a deed of few men have hit hard on the moral of the whole army and the way the world is going to see this. IMO mutineers should not be given a pardon, they have committed a serious crime and hence should be made an example so that next time people think twice before raising arms against their own.


----------



## leonblack08

qsaark said:


> The only party that seems to gain something from this uprising is India. So yes, that 'some one' appears to be Indian RAW.



You are right qsaark.
Just the other day PM said she would make BDR a strong force with better equipments.Now a strong BDR is threat to only two countries,India and Myanmar.
Forget Burmese Intel,they don't have a stronghold here but Indian Intelligence to instigate something like this,possible.But again its too early to say about it.Let the investigation occur.
And Allah knows what will happen tonight,as the Tanks are still not removed.


----------



## qsaark

roadrunner said:


> Why would it? Are they underfed or something?
> 
> What about this point
> 
> (21) The soldiers have to care for all the trees of the unit. But the fruits of the trees are sent to their [army officers] homes.
> 
> Soldiers looking after the trees, no big deal, right? Then the fruits of the trees are sent to army officers. What's wrong with that? Personally I think they should be sent to whoever owns the land the trees sit on, but if the government owns it, it should be sent to whoever the government wants. If that's the army officers, then it should be sent to them.
> 
> It's not for the soldiers to decide who gets the fruit, they don't own the trees.


Actually this is something very difficult to understand for us, the undemocratic Pakistanis. We have been living under totalitarian rule for so long that we have actually accepted unjustice as a norm of life. On the other hand, Bangladeshis have always been pro-democracy and well aware of their rights. It is indeed an unjust practice that a few select officers feast on the hard work of a majority of Jawans. That inhumane 'Batman' culture found in our armed forces was from the Brits. It is very unfortunate that the Brits left but we are still embraced with their colonial practices.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HK-47

> Does any one of you live in Dhanmondi?What's the condition there?


sorry missed your post.
They set up a temporary camp in Abahani field Road12/A.Don't live there I got lots of buddies there they saw tanks and troops moving in the field.


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> You are right qsaark.
> Just the other day PM said she would make BDR a strong force with better equipments.Now a strong BDR is threat to only two countries,India and Myanmar.
> Forget Burmese Intel,they don't have a stronghold here but Indian Intelligence to instigate something like this,possible.But again its too early to say about it.Let the investigation occur.
> And Allah knows what will happen tonight,as the Tanks are still not removed.



Leon, as far I know evey BDR personnels surrendered their weapons, so, there's no chance of having a clash again...


----------



## linkinpark

qsaark said:


> The only party that seems to gain something from this uprising is India. So yes, that 'some one' appears to be Indian RAW.



Please do tell us, how did India gained out of this self-inflicted embarrassing events happened in BD.


----------



## Raquib

IceCold said:


> BD army is a professional army, they have been there even before BD was created and has served well, how come such unprofessional ism came up their way. If raising salary was the only issue, perhaps they should have realized that BD is a poor country and no one forced them to join the army, they did so on their own and if they think pay is not enough, perhaps better approach was to just resign and find a new job, why all the killing, a deed of few men have hit hard on the moral of the whole army and the way the world is going to see this. IMO mutineers should not be given a pardon, they have committed a serious crime and hence should be made an example so that next time people think twice before raising arms against their own.



salary was not the only issue bro... I think I should post their demands again for you...

*In a letter, they said that the 50 demands they were placing were among hundreds of problems they were facing. The 50 demands and grievances are:*
*
(1) Recruiting officers for the BDR through BCS examinations for its modernisation, and withdrawing all officers of the army deputed to the BDR which a major demand of BDR soldiers.

(2) No steps have been taken, so far, to provide full rationing for the members of this 200-year old paramilitary force. There is neither any ration for its retired soldiers.

(3) Members of all forces and agencies, including the Ansars and VDP are being sent to UN peacekeeping missions but no step has been taken, so far, to send BDR personnel overseas. 

(4) The pledges, made time and again in this regard, remain unfulfilled.
Steps have not been expedited to put an end to discrimination in salary structures and promotion procedures.

(5) BDR is being run by the Army&#8217;s black law. Punitive measures are been taken under the law of 1984.

(6) A policy has been formulated to punish and deprive educated and capable persons of promotion.

(7) It is only the BDR which is regularly facing war-like situation on the borders but the Army is enjoying the defence allowance sitting back in the barracks.

(8) The Army officers have sent many BDR soldiers home showing different excuses during the Operation Dal-Bhat. In fact, Army officers were responsible for the faults.

(9) The Army officers also have distributed among themselves the DA meant for the BDR soldiers.

(10) All the forces and agencies, except the BDR, had received allowances for duty during the parliamentary and upazila elections. There is a tug of war between the officers for share of the money.
(11) In the name of BDR welfare, retired army officers are running 18 shops in different parts of the capital. These shops do not have any BDR personnel.

(12)The vehicles bought in the name of BDR&#8217;s welfare are being used by the Army officers for their private purposes.

(13) The schools inside the BDR headquarters have only a few students from the BDR families. Most of the students are children of the Army officers and their relatives. It is unfortunate that being in the BDR we have to send our children to outside schools.

(14) Our children are not allowed to take admission to the BDR schools and the excuse is that they lack merit although the schools were built to help our children overcome their deficiency. [When the schools were built, we were told they were meant for our children and for that our predecessors gave their labour.]

(15) The wife of the present [BDR] DG was appointed to the post above the principal of the school. A teacher in name only she draws Taka 60,000 as honorarium per month without taking any class.

(16) There is a dairy farm inside the BDR and only a few people get its milk and eggs. The milk and eggs, given to the 50 members from the Army, are much more than that given to the 8,000 members of BDR.

(17) BDR members do not receive good treatment at the BDR hospital. Only their (army) parents and relatives and people from their villages receive treatment. The BDR members are supplied with cheaper medicines while army officers receive expensive drugs.

(18) The BDR Durbar Hall has been leased out to the wife of the present DG for an amount which is one-twentieth of its annual income. All the lakes/ponds of the Pilkhana and other property, including &#8216;Pushpita Simanta&#8217;, worth crores of taka were leased out in her name or fictitious names for 99 years.

(19) The cooks and sweepers of BDR are working at their [army officers] homes and residences of their relations. The BDR troopers have to clean all the streets of Pilkhana before dawn. They work at their [army officers] homes. Even the naik havildars are doing it regularly. The cooks are taken to prepare foods at functions at their relations&#8217; homes.

(20) The soldiers generally receive lesser amount of ration. But the savings from the allocations for different messes are taken to the homes of army officers and their relations.

(21) The soldiers have to care for all the trees of the unit. But the fruits of the trees are sent to their [army officers] homes.

(22) No vehicles are purchased for the BDR troopers now. But expensive vehicles like Pajeros are bought, which are mostly used them [army officers] and their relations.

(23) The army officers living in Pilkhana must have quarters. But the BDR soldiers or officers are residing out of Pilkhana. After the beginning of the construction of a residential quarter for the soldiers near the farm, a plan was taken for a quarter for army officers. Although they are living in their quarter, not a single floor has been completed in the soldiers&#8217; quarters.

(24)The soldiers are subjected to harassment over their leave. They are sent to the borders but have to take leave after coming back to the battalion, which is totally inhuman. BDR soldiers have to work on the borders but their families cannot live there. They are not even granted two months&#8217; leave. We cannot enjoy recreation leave although employees in all organisations enjoy it [In 2001 Deshnetri Sheikh Hasina announced two months&#8217; leave for BDR personnel after considering their problems. But the army officers stopped it through machinations].

(25)They [army officers] come to this organisation with a small trunk but leave with 2/3 trunks.
They carry out all the contractors&#8217; jobs with their own people.

(26) Poor quality food is supplied to the BDR. If we protest, they threaten us with termination of our jobs.

(27) The posts designated for officers of BDR are not given properly. Although a few are made officers, they are not given ration/housing and other facilities. They are subjected to harassment.

(28) In all services and organisations special emphasis is given on education but in this organisation there no such system. Rather those who are a bit more educated, efforts are made to throw them out of it.

(29) If statistics of dismissals from different services and other organisations since the independence of the country are taken, it would be evident that dismissals from services without reason are rare in other organisations.

(30) More than 400 officers from the army deputed to the BDR consider its 46,000 members their slaves. An officer needs four to five people for cooking his food. Two [BDR men] are needed for work at the residences of their [Army officers] relations. They are treated like African slaves.

(31) In the case of problems on the borders, the Indian border guards generally have a meeting with an army officer in command [of the BDR troops.] It often turns out that the officer either leaves for a UN mission or is transferred elsewhere. This results in further complication of the problem.

(32) The army covertly makes sure that the BDR does not progress in sports (for example, when the army achieves successes in sports it gets good coverage but the BDR wins go almost unnoticed).

(33) The BDR athletes and sportsmen are kept heavily involved in administrative and other activities so that they cannot perform well.

(34) It is also made sure that the morales of BDR sportsmen and athletes are low. They are given minor awards for their achievements but at those occasions the arrangement for army officers makes it seem as if the prime minister is due to attend.

(35)The director general of the BDR has smuggled Tk 30 crore to his mother-in-law&#8217;s account in the United States.

(36) 22 army officers have embezzled Tk 2 crore of Operation Dal-Bhat through bank signatures of BDR personnel.

(37) Twenty-two army officers have also embezzled Tk 60 crore from the profits of Operation Dal-Bhat.

(38) A relative of the DG went missing with Tk 50 crore of Nur Mohammad Rifles Public School, but the matter was never investigated. [Former] director general Rezaqul Haider Chowdhury took away Tk 40 crore and that incident was not investigated either.

(39) It was only because of the greed of some army officers that rice worth Tk 18 per kilogram was sold at Tk 40 per kg, and cooking oil worth Tk 56 was sold at Tk 120 per kg through syndication at the cost of the people&#8217;s sufferings.

(40) Army officers receive 30 per cent extra allowance for being deputed to the BDR, which is sheer wastage of national resources.

(41) They do not want to do anything worthwhile for the BDR for it does not bring them [army officers] any benefits. Instead, they are concerned with the army&#8217;s interests.

(42) They use BDR carpenters and tailors for their personal requirements. They not only use BDR&#8217;s trees for furnishing their homes but even distribute the timber among their neighbours.

(43) Runners/drivers are kept busy even beyond the official duty hours. This results in high consumption of fuel (if it is needed to go a distance of 40 kilometres to buy a button, the army officers make them do that).

(44) Although there are a number of human rights organisations in the country, no one talks about our rights which are being violated all the time. (The army officers are careful not to give any hint of it).

(45) Those who are a little intelligent in the BDR, are sent to the mental ward on the BDR hospital&#8217;s third floor, which is used like a prison. The medical board there disqualifies the BDR men as unfit for service.

(46) The officers deputed to the BDR are mostly of low calibre with little hope for further promotion. So they run their charges at their whims.

(47) We are governed by military rules but our benefits are like those of the ansars/civilians.

(48) At combined drills and parades, the BDR contingent outperforms other forces all the time. But to undermine the BDR performance, they are trained by inefficient retired captains.

(49) The whole nation knows about the contribution of the BDR in the liberation of this country. But army officers appear to have become desperate to erase the name of this organisation from history.*

(sorry could not find the last one)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

IceCold said:


> BD army is a professional army, they have been there even before BD was created and has served well, how come such unprofessional ism came up their way. If raising salary was the only issue, perhaps they should have realized that BD is a poor country and no one forced them to join the army, they did so on their own and if they think pay is not enough, perhaps better approach was to just resign and find a new job, why all the killing, a deed of few men have hit hard on the moral of the whole army and the way the world is going to see this. IMO mutineers should not be given a pardon, they have committed a serious crime and hence should be made an example so that next time people think twice before raising arms against their own.



When you infuse money and competition to make more money professional orientation takes back seat. And creates back door for foreign influence and instigation to creep in. Thats what happened with BD army by UN mission money and patronizing corruption by Moeen U and gang over last two years. Western interests have slowly and surely dismantled army from its supreme duty and have this institution run according to their command. Gen Moeen has admitted that in his recent book. When I said Bangladesh should withdraw from UN mission gradually some members were shocked. But that is what has to happen if we want to come of grip of external powers.


----------



## qsaark

Raquib said:


> salary was not the only issue bro... I think I should post their demands again for you...


Now what is wrong with these demands? Nothing, absolutely nothing. But again, rather difficult to go through undemocratic Pakistani minds (though exceptions are always there).

_Note: This is a general comment and certainly not for IceCold._


----------



## HK-47

BDR Posts DESERTED in some districts dear God we are screwed big time people.well I guess they really want to implant their demands inside us very strongly.


----------



## IceCold

Raquib said:


> salary was not the only issue bro... I think I should post their demands again for you...
> 
> *In a letter, they said that the 50 demands they were placing were among hundreds of problems they were facing. The 50 demands and grievances are:*
> *
> (1) Recruiting officers for the BDR through BCS examinations for its modernisation, and withdrawing all officers of the army deputed to the BDR which a major demand of BDR soldiers.
> 
> (2) No steps have been taken, so far, to provide full rationing for the members of this 200-year old paramilitary force. There is neither any ration for its retired soldiers.
> 
> (3) Members of all forces and agencies, including the Ansars and VDP are being sent to UN peacekeeping missions but no step has been taken, so far, to send BDR personnel overseas.
> 
> (4) The pledges, made time and again in this regard, remain unfulfilled.
> Steps have not been expedited to put an end to discrimination in salary structures and promotion procedures.
> 
> (5) BDR is being run by the Armys black law. Punitive measures are been taken under the law of 1984.
> 
> (6) A policy has been formulated to punish and deprive educated and capable persons of promotion.
> 
> (7) It is only the BDR which is regularly facing war-like situation on the borders but the Army is enjoying the defence allowance sitting back in the barracks.
> 
> (8) The Army officers have sent many BDR soldiers home showing different excuses during the Operation Dal-Bhat. In fact, Army officers were responsible for the faults.
> 
> (9) The Army officers also have distributed among themselves the DA meant for the BDR soldiers.
> 
> (10) All the forces and agencies, except the BDR, had received allowances for duty during the parliamentary and upazila elections. There is a tug of war between the officers for share of the money.
> (11) In the name of BDR welfare, retired army officers are running 18 shops in different parts of the capital. These shops do not have any BDR personnel.
> 
> (12)The vehicles bought in the name of BDRs welfare are being used by the Army officers for their private purposes.
> 
> (13) The schools inside the BDR headquarters have only a few students from the BDR families. Most of the students are children of the Army officers and their relatives. It is unfortunate that being in the BDR we have to send our children to outside schools.
> 
> (14) Our children are not allowed to take admission to the BDR schools and the excuse is that they lack merit although the schools were built to help our children overcome their deficiency. [When the schools were built, we were told they were meant for our children and for that our predecessors gave their labour.]
> 
> (15) The wife of the present [BDR] DG was appointed to the post above the principal of the school. A teacher in name only she draws Taka 60,000 as honorarium per month without taking any class.
> 
> (16) There is a dairy farm inside the BDR and only a few people get its milk and eggs. The milk and eggs, given to the 50 members from the Army, are much more than that given to the 8,000 members of BDR.
> 
> (17) BDR members do not receive good treatment at the BDR hospital. Only their (army) parents and relatives and people from their villages receive treatment. The BDR members are supplied with cheaper medicines while army officers receive expensive drugs.
> 
> (18) The BDR Durbar Hall has been leased out to the wife of the present DG for an amount which is one-twentieth of its annual income. All the lakes/ponds of the Pilkhana and other property, including Pushpita Simanta, worth crores of taka were leased out in her name or fictitious names for 99 years.
> 
> (19) The cooks and sweepers of BDR are working at their [army officers] homes and residences of their relations. The BDR troopers have to clean all the streets of Pilkhana before dawn. They work at their [army officers] homes. Even the naik havildars are doing it regularly. The cooks are taken to prepare foods at functions at their relations homes.
> 
> (20) The soldiers generally receive lesser amount of ration. But the savings from the allocations for different messes are taken to the homes of army officers and their relations.
> 
> (21) The soldiers have to care for all the trees of the unit. But the fruits of the trees are sent to their [army officers] homes.
> 
> (22) No vehicles are purchased for the BDR troopers now. But expensive vehicles like Pajeros are bought, which are mostly used them [army officers] and their relations.
> 
> (23) The army officers living in Pilkhana must have quarters. But the BDR soldiers or officers are residing out of Pilkhana. After the beginning of the construction of a residential quarter for the soldiers near the farm, a plan was taken for a quarter for army officers. Although they are living in their quarter, not a single floor has been completed in the soldiers quarters.
> 
> (24)The soldiers are subjected to harassment over their leave. They are sent to the borders but have to take leave after coming back to the battalion, which is totally inhuman. BDR soldiers have to work on the borders but their families cannot live there. They are not even granted two months leave. We cannot enjoy recreation leave although employees in all organisations enjoy it [In 2001 Deshnetri Sheikh Hasina announced two months leave for BDR personnel after considering their problems. But the army officers stopped it through machinations].
> 
> (25)They [army officers] come to this organisation with a small trunk but leave with 2/3 trunks.
> They carry out all the contractors jobs with their own people.
> 
> (26) Poor quality food is supplied to the BDR. If we protest, they threaten us with termination of our jobs.
> 
> (27) The posts designated for officers of BDR are not given properly. Although a few are made officers, they are not given ration/housing and other facilities. They are subjected to harassment.
> 
> (28) In all services and organisations special emphasis is given on education but in this organisation there no such system. Rather those who are a bit more educated, efforts are made to throw them out of it.
> 
> (29) If statistics of dismissals from different services and other organisations since the independence of the country are taken, it would be evident that dismissals from services without reason are rare in other organisations.
> 
> (30) More than 400 officers from the army deputed to the BDR consider its 46,000 members their slaves. An officer needs four to five people for cooking his food. Two [BDR men] are needed for work at the residences of their [Army officers] relations. They are treated like African slaves.
> 
> (31) In the case of problems on the borders, the Indian border guards generally have a meeting with an army officer in command [of the BDR troops.] It often turns out that the officer either leaves for a UN mission or is transferred elsewhere. This results in further complication of the problem.
> 
> (32) The army covertly makes sure that the BDR does not progress in sports (for example, when the army achieves successes in sports it gets good coverage but the BDR wins go almost unnoticed).
> 
> (33) The BDR athletes and sportsmen are kept heavily involved in administrative and other activities so that they cannot perform well.
> 
> (34) It is also made sure that the morales of BDR sportsmen and athletes are low. They are given minor awards for their achievements but at those occasions the arrangement for army officers makes it seem as if the prime minister is due to attend.
> 
> (35)The director general of the BDR has smuggled Tk 30 crore to his mother-in-laws account in the United States.
> 
> (36) 22 army officers have embezzled Tk 2 crore of Operation Dal-Bhat through bank signatures of BDR personnel.
> 
> (37) Twenty-two army officers have also embezzled Tk 60 crore from the profits of Operation Dal-Bhat.
> 
> (38) A relative of the DG went missing with Tk 50 crore of Nur Mohammad Rifles Public School, but the matter was never investigated. [Former] director general Rezaqul Haider Chowdhury took away Tk 40 crore and that incident was not investigated either.
> 
> (39) It was only because of the greed of some army officers that rice worth Tk 18 per kilogram was sold at Tk 40 per kg, and cooking oil worth Tk 56 was sold at Tk 120 per kg through syndication at the cost of the peoples sufferings.
> 
> (40) Army officers receive 30 per cent extra allowance for being deputed to the BDR, which is sheer wastage of national resources.
> 
> (41) They do not want to do anything worthwhile for the BDR for it does not bring them [army officers] any benefits. Instead, they are concerned with the armys interests.
> 
> (42) They use BDR carpenters and tailors for their personal requirements. They not only use BDRs trees for furnishing their homes but even distribute the timber among their neighbours.
> 
> (43) Runners/drivers are kept busy even beyond the official duty hours. This results in high consumption of fuel (if it is needed to go a distance of 40 kilometres to buy a button, the army officers make them do that).
> 
> (44) Although there are a number of human rights organisations in the country, no one talks about our rights which are being violated all the time. (The army officers are careful not to give any hint of it).
> 
> (45) Those who are a little intelligent in the BDR, are sent to the mental ward on the BDR hospitals third floor, which is used like a prison. The medical board there disqualifies the BDR men as unfit for service.
> 
> (46) The officers deputed to the BDR are mostly of low calibre with little hope for further promotion. So they run their charges at their whims.
> 
> (47) We are governed by military rules but our benefits are like those of the ansars/civilians.
> 
> (48) At combined drills and parades, the BDR contingent outperforms other forces all the time. But to undermine the BDR performance, they are trained by inefficient retired captains.
> 
> (49) The whole nation knows about the contribution of the BDR in the liberation of this country. But army officers appear to have become desperate to erase the name of this organisation from history.*
> 
> (sorry could not find the last one)



Look whatever may be the reason, i just highlighted one, still it does not justify the killing of superiors in the army and moreover their families. This kind of thing happens in a militia type of an army and BD army is far from it. Moreover like i said if they think for any of the above mentioned reason that things are unjust, perhaps they always had the option to resign, why take up arms against the state. If this kind of criminal act is not made an example next time more people will take up arms upon the non acceptance of their demands. How far do you think, things will go then.
These are my 2 cents for what it is worth over the issue.


----------



## leonblack08

linkinpark said:


> Please do tell us, how did India gained out of this self-inflicted embarrassing events happened in BD.



If PM Hasina refuse to modernise BDR with new equipment after this incident,then India will be a gainer.
Anyways,its still out of question and lets wait for investigation to start.

This incidence in one sense is good for the army.It will send a strong warning to our Generals,that you can't be so rich while we are suffering.This might lead to a major shake up of the system,which is needed.
When army enters in civilian administration,they are bound to be corrupt.And that's what happened last two years.They must realise,that their job is to protect the country not to run the country.

Now COAS should be sent to retire,and corrupted officers should be court martialed,if possible COAS too if he is found corrupt.

Its just because of few army officers the whole organisation has lost its pride.Because I know,more than 90% of our top ranking officers are patriot.Its that 10% which ruins everything.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

IceCold said:


> Look whatever may be the reason, i just highlighted one, still it does not justify the killing of superiors in the army and moreover their families. This kind of thing happens in a militia type of an army and BD army is far from it. Moreover like i said if they think for any of the above mentioned reason that things are unjust, perhaps they always had the option to resign, why take up arms against the state. If this kind of criminal act is not made an example next time more people will take up arms upon the non acceptance of their demands. How far do you think, things will go then.
> These are my 2 cents for what it is worth over the issue.



You are right.Whatever the reason was their action was not justified at all.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

There are some report (not verified) that some BDR members came out of Pilkhana and shot by RAB. Hope this is not the case.


----------



## leonblack08

*33 BDR jawans held*
Star Online Report

The Army and Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) held 33 members of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) from two different spots, a private television channel reports.

The BDR members were trying to flee, according to the report.

The Daily Star - Details News


They probably got scared at the sight of army tanks and tried to flee the HQ.
RAB got them.Channel 1 was reporting 42 BDR jawans.


----------



## IceCold

qsaark said:


> Now what is wrong with these demands? Nothing, absolutely nothing. But again, rather difficult to go through undemocratic Pakistani minds (though exceptions are always there).
> 
> _Note: *This is a general comment and certainly not for IceCold*._



Really! well i don't care who it is meant for or even if it was meant for me however let me put it through your democratic mind:
Since you are talking about us being undemocratic, where in the hell does anything like this what happened falls under the definition of democracy or being democratic? Is this what you call being a democratic mind, then we are better off being undemocratic.
As for the demands just or unjust, there is always a better way to put them forward, not by taking up arms against the state and by trying to hold the state a hostage or its institutions a hostage. I am surprised by many here including many BD posters defending this outrageous act. Simply amazing and astonishing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qsaark

IceCold said:


> Perhaps they always had the option to resign, why take up arms against the state. If this kind of criminal act is not made an example next time more people will take up arms upon the non acceptance of their demands. How far do you think, things will go then. These are my 2 cents for what it is worth over the issue.


Perhaps because they had realised that their resignations wont change anything. They were already trying their level best to make their officers 'learn' their problems. The whole thing got loose after the DG failed to bring their problems in PM's notice. What choice they had? Anybody can snap under these circumstances, and to be honest with you, SHOULD SNAP so these things dont happen again. To be in the uniform doesn't mean no feelings for the pain and sufferings. I and you who have the luxury to debate on the Internet, obviously cant understand how these 'low income' people live their lives. Every day is a struggle for them. *I do understand your point*, BUT dont expect from empty stomachs to think like philosophers.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *33 BDR jawans held*
> Star Online Report
> 
> The Army and Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) held 33 members of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) from two different spots, a private television channel reports.
> 
> The BDR members were trying to flee, according to the report.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> 
> They probably got scared at the sight of army tanks and tried to flee the HQ.
> RAB got them.Channel 1 was reporting 42 BDR jawans.



These are not POW, these are our own blood saving us from enemy day and night. Hope Army, RAB realize that fact, otherwise people will not forgive them.


----------



## leonblack08

qsaark said:


> Perhaps because they had realised that their resignations wont change anything. They were already trying their level best to make their officers 'learn' their problems. The whole thing got loose after the DG failed to bring their problems in PM's notice. What choice they had? Anybody can snap under these circumstances, and to be honest with you, SHOULD SNAP so these things dont happen again. To be in the uniform doesn't mean no feelings for the pain and sufferings. I and you who have the luxury to debate on the Internet, obviously cant understand how these 'low income' people live their lives. Every day is a struggle for them. I do undersatand your point, BUT dont expect from empty stomachs to think like philosophers.



They get 5000TK which is very low,even normal security guards earn better than this in some places.
They also get only 60% ration compared to Army's 100%.
According to mutineers,they started the mutiny when the DG shot dead one Jawan at the spot when they were asking about their share of money from Operation Daal-Vaat for which they toiled so hard.

But still this action of theirs is unacceptable.Because civilians were also killed.What was their fault?nothing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

qsaark said:


> Perhaps because they had realised that their resignations wont change anything. They were already trying their level best to make their officers 'learn' their problems. The whole thing got loose after the DG failed to bring their problems in PM's notice. What choice they had? Anybody can snap under these circumstances, and to be honest with you, SHOULD SNAP so these things dont happen again. To be in the uniform doesn't mean no feelings for the pain and sufferings. I and you who have the luxury to debate on the Internet, obviously cant understand how these 'low income' people live their lives. Every day is a struggle for them. *I do understand your point*, BUT dont expect from empty stomachs to think like philosophers.



Ohh please! When one joins army, he/she accepts the reality that this journey is going to be a bumpy ride and not a white collar air conditioned job from 9 to 5 with a decent salary and and a over time . Being an army man requires much more then this. It requires sacrifices, as for the luxury, not really, you see you maybe but definitely not me, my family has served the Pakistan army and the time i am talking about is 65, 71, what do you think we had, people made sacrifices, the reason why we are so proud of them. 
The people that they have murdered, specially the families, what was their crime, why had they payed the price for a crime that they never committed? Who is going to be responsible for their loss? So if they snapped as you may want to call it, i would say that the BD government should make sure that next time before someone thinks of snapping, he/she has to think twice.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Latest stats are - 

9 army officers killed, 16 have been freed and 137 missing.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> Latest stats are -
> 
> 9 army officers killed, 16 have been freed and 137 missing.



Most of those missing are probably dead and who knows their bodies are dumped or burnt.


----------



## qsaark

leonblack08 said:


> But still this action of theirs is unacceptable.Because civilians were also killed.What was their fault?nothing.


Allright, but what other option they had to bring their problems into the notice of the higher ups. I am sure these protesters (I would not call them mutineers) had done every 'peaceful' thing before picking up the arms. If BD was like a western country, where human rights are respected, I am positive what happened would never had happened in the first place. I hold the military and the Government as much infact more responsible for the whole thing than the Jawans. It IS the duty of the Government to provide a certain level of income to every single citizen so they could live their lives with relative ease if not in luxury.


----------



## qsaark

IceCold said:


> It requires sacrifices, as for the luxury, not really, you see you maybe but definitely not me, my family has served the Pakistan army and the time i am talking about is 65, 71, what do you think we had, people made sacrifices, the reason why we are so proud of them.


Why all the sacrifices are expected from the lower rank Jawans? I also happen to have several family members in Army. My real Uncle retired as a Brigadier. I have always felt disgusting when their batmans used to bath their dogs and polish their shoes and do their dirty laundry. These Jawans had not joined Army to do this dirty work. They joined Army to defend their country. But, well, I dont want to de-track this thread. All I am saying is, the JCOs and NCOs are as much human beings as much I and you are. Under extreme and unbearable circumstances human beings do snap. What is good and what is bad, this is a point of view that varies from person to person surviving under different circumstances.


----------



## leonblack08

qsaark said:


> Allright, but what other option they had to bring their problems into the notice of the higher ups. I am sure these protesters (I would not call them mutineers) had done every 'peaceful' thing before picking up the arms. If BD was like a western country, where human rights are respected, I am positive what happened would never had happened in the first place. I hold the military and the Government as much infact more responsible for the whole thing than the Jawans. It IS the duty if the Government to provide a certain level of income to every single citizen so they could live their lives with relative ease if not in luxury.



Whatever you are saying are right too.

I might sound like two faced serpent or whatever but your version is quite right.Day before yesterday they wanted to talk to PM but they were not allowed to talk by these corrupted officers.These BDR jawans can communicate through their DG,but when DG himself is corrupt,what else can you expect?
They protested before but peacefully and didnt get much attention.So I guess that's why they chose to take up arms.

I must say,from my personal experience,that some family members of these corrupt Army officers misuse their power.Despite being corrupted,they survived anti-corruption drive.They literally "LOOT" things and get away.But remind you these are only the corrupt ones.I am sure Pakistan has its share of corrupts too.Natural when a country is run by military.They frequently misbehaves with lower ranked Jawans of BDR and Who knows may be of army too.These are unacceptable.

These BDR jawasns often had their ranks stripped of and demoted by the "superior" army officers.This is the worst treatment a soldier can get.
*
What could be the alternative to this?*

They could gather in thousands and block Prime minsters office,and go for Hunger strike.That would get them the attention they needed.

But unfortunately,their hatred and willingness to take revenge won over every thing.May be they were instigated to do so,and we shall know who were behind it in due time.Was it foreign hand or opportunists within BDR,we shall know in due time.


----------



## z9-ec

I agree with IceCold here.

We are not talking about blue-collar jobs here. Every individual that decides to join the Army or any other service is bound to undergo several hardships, it is a part of their training to accept harsh realities when confronted by an enemy. After all they are volunteers, they willingly join the service to serve the nation and not for money. 

Although, I agree that the state is responsible for the well being and day-to-day needs of their families but that is by no means a reason to act in this manner against the state you have volunteered to serve in the first place. They could have peacefully protested.


----------



## idune

It is very apparent now that BDR grievances was issue but was not the root behind the mutiny. Rather these grievances were used to organize BDR jawans against their officers. Real and root of the mutiny was instigation by external interest deployed two tactics. One use grievances to organize and push BDR jawans against their officers. Two, use a selective group to create maximum damage to BDR, its image and ultimately draw army to revenge. Two tactics but instigator has sole goal in mind - destroy BDR and weaken army, its image and ultimately weaken Bangladesh defense. 

Next task as I see to find out precisely what happened and how and who were behind it. I doubt we would know much on that. But for sake of the country 

BDR grievances should be addressed ASAP.

For interim bring some old officers who had good records to command BDR.

Train and promote talented BDR jawans for commanding position.

Create new BMA style institution or create a branch in BMA to train BDR officers from ground. These officers would not go to army.

thats just start....

For army there are lots cleaning to do, starting with Moeen U and his gang

This govt has their work cut out for them.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SurvivoR

*Analysis: *


A Mutiny in Bangladesh A mutiny took place in Dhaka today. The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), the paramilitary border guards, mutinied against the Army, who they say discriminate against the paramilitary forces. The statement, made by an unnamed BDR officer to BBC Bengali Service, said that the BDR has nothing against the government and they expect that the government will be humane. The latest reports indicate that the Prime Minister, along with her cabinet colleagues, met the representatives of the mutineers, and offered a general amnesty to mutineers in exchange of laying down of arms and release of the officers held hostage. Dhaka had a tense day - with visible military action on the streets, general panic and fear that this will snowball into something more sinister. Hopefully, it won't get there and normalcy will be restored soon. However, in my mind, this mutiny indicates how difficult it is to govern Bangladesh now and how urgent is the need for action to restore the faith in democracy and fair governance.

It is interesting to note that a general amnesty of mutineers is being offered. This is an extremely difficult decision and possibly made with short term considerations. This breaks down the gold standard of discipline in the armed forces and politicizes its operations. It also sets a precedence, both inside the forces and in the eyes of general public, and this is where the danger lies. Bangladesh has a history of coups, and an amnesty for the mutineers is indeed a dangerous thing in the context. It is almost besides the point that this mutiny was against the army. One can not mutiny against the army - it breaks the law of the land, so by implication, it is against the government.. If an unit takes its commanders hostage, it becomes un-commandable, and therefore, useless. But, in the context of Bangladesh, such a story has an interesting sub-plot. It is almost as if the mutineers are addressing their grievances from the period before the last election - when the army ran the country. It is 'revenge' when things have changed and the army has relinquished power. On the same note, the army is unlikely to take this generously. The army took the power a couple of years back and recently handed it back to a democratically elected government, but they will be less than willing to cooperate if this new government undermines their position in the society. And, that's exactly what the government may end up doing by being soft on the mutineers. By design or default, this will undermine the authority of the army overall, and let people on the street laugh at them.

I spoke to friends in Bangladesh today and they assured me that the situation is well under control. They saw little chances of a snowballing of this incident. However, that's because there still seems to be some faith in the newly elected government. If the same incident happened before the election, it would have had explosive consequences. If the government does not deliver on the promises and meet the high expectation bestowed on them, a similar incident some months later will destabilize the country and undermine the balance in the region. 
So, it is imperative that the government delivers, soon. The general economic climate is getting worse. The gloom in Dubai will hit Bangladeshis hard - several of them will return home and many of them will not be able to go. The most dangerous moment in the history of Bangladesh is now - when hope may dwindle and faith may fail. It is in everyone's interest in the region not to let that happen. The mutiny has been a wake up call - let us not sleep any more.

Sunday Posts: A Mutiny in Bangladesh


----------



## SurvivoR

*The BDR Revolt and Role of Bangladesh Intelligence Agencies *


Dr. Abdul Momen 



Todays revolt in the BDR HQ in Dhaka is an eye-opener. Due to revolt, reportedly 50 lives were lost. Many civilian also died owing to stray bullets. Whatever the causes of the revolt, it is a fact that there has been a serious lapse of intelligence failure and secondly the death of civilians, closure of schools and postponement of exam demands a serious debate on the merits of keeping headquarters of security forces or cantonments inside crowded localities of the nations capital. 



In USA, the forefathers of its independence nearly 230 years ago decided not to allow heavy weapons within the borders of capital i. e. Washington D. C or the District of Columbia. However, it allowed individual citizen to bear arms for their self protection. In the case of Bangladesh given its history of coups and counter coups, it may be necessary to forbid heavy weapons within 50 miles radius of the capital city of Dhaka. The recent BDR revolt and especially killing of innocent civilians and bystanders once again reminded the Bangladeshi nationals to seriously discuss this issue of relocating both the Dhaka cantonment and the BDR HQ away from the city limit. 



If the BDR Headquarters would have been outside Dhaka away from Pilkhana, an overcrowded area of civilian population surrounded by schools and shops, such casualties could be minimized. Therefore, it may be recommended to relocate BDR HQ away from capital city. 



Similarly, there is hardly any rationale to have Army Cantonment within the capital city. This may be relocated 50 miles away from the capital city to a remote locality.. In that case, prime and expensive lands will be made available for growth and expansion of Dhaka city. Moreover, fear and tension of revolt within the cantonment causing disruption of normal life would be lessened. 



In Dhaka, civilian vehicles are not allowed to go through the cantonment area and such is an additional cause for bumper-to-bumper hour-long traffic jams on the VIP road. If the Cantonment is relocated away from its current location, such horrendous traffic congestion could be lessened. Bangladesh Army is a part of Bangladesh society and it desires to improve quality of life of its countrymen. In spite of this, it is unfortunate that they have not opened up their roads to the general public yet on their own initiative. Since army fails to open them up on its own, it may be necessary to relocate Dhaka cantonment for the good of the nation. 



The BDR Revolt that occurred following Prime Ministers trip to the BDR HQ is mind boggling. If this would happened during Prime Ministers visit, it could have created a national crisis. Naturally, serious questions could be raised as regards the efficiency of the Bangladesh intelligence agencies. According to many, the focus of the Bangladesh Intelligence Agencies both the DGFI and the NSI have been basically pivots around finding and codifying information regarding civilian opinion leaders and political leadership. The rationale for secretly recording phone, fax and mobile calls of politicians, journalists, opinion leaders and talk-show participants in Bangladesh in addition to lawyers and businessmen has been designed with a view to collect information about civilian activities. Even their everyday activities and mobility are being watched in the name of nations interest. 



Unfortunately, such appears to be uncommon in the area of security forces. No wonder, Bangladesh Intelligence Agencies miserably failed in protecting its founder President Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman or founder of the BNP party, General Ziaur Rahman. It even failed to provide intelligence information regarding the terrorist bombing attack of a public rally of Sheikh Hasina on August 21, 2004 in which 23 people were killed including the wife of current President of Bangladesh, Zillur Rahman and nearly 370 were wounded or maimed for life. It failed to provide intelligence information regarding grenade attacks on the former Finance Minister ASM Kibria or on British High Commissioner Anwar Chowdhury. It also failed to furnish intelligence information regarding jehadi bombings in 493 towns and cities of Bangladesh simultaneously. 



In fact, the performance record of Bangladesh Intelligence Agencies till to-date is very poor. It gets an F grade. The recent BDR revolt is a case in point 



Bangladesh Intelligence Agencies are mostly headed by military personnel unlike industrialized countries. Most of the heads of the DGFI and the NSI in Bangladesh have been active duty military officials. In contrast, most of the heads of U. S. and the British Intelligence Agencies, for example, FBI, CIA, or MI5 (British) are non-military personnel. 



The current FBI Director is Robert Mueller. He has been a lawyer. The current CIA Chief is Leon Panetta, a former congressman and a head of a Public Policy Institute at the California University. He was formerly Chief of Staff of President Clinton. 



If we investigate the personal history of the heads of FBI for the last quarter century, one will be surprised that most of the intelligence heads were lawyers or judges. For example, there has been a total of 7 FBI Directors from February 23, 1978 till to-date of which three were Acting Directors. All four Directors were lawyers/judges, and among the Acting Directors, two were career intelligence officers and one was an accountant. William Webster (1978-87), William Sessions (1987-93), Louis Freeh (1993-2001) and Robert Mueller (2001-current) were Directors and all of them were lawyers/judges. The Acting ones; John Otto (26/5/87-2/11/87) and Floyd Clarke (19/7/93-1/9/93) were special FBI agents, and Thomas Pickard (25/6/01-4/9/01) was a CPA. 



Given the limitations, the performance record of FBI and the CIA that are mostly run by civilian authority is much superior to that our DGFI or the NSI which are mostly headed by active-duty military officials. 



Take the case of the British Intelligence Agencies. The British Military Intelligence Section 5 known as MI-5 or its agencies like SIS, MI-6, QCHQ or DIS are again mostly headed by civilian officials unlike Bangladesh. For example, the current head of MI5 is Mr. Jonathan Evans, a career intelligence officer. Prior to him Baroness Manningham-Buller (2002-07), a former school teacher headed it for 5 years. During 2000-02, Sir Stephen Lander, a PhD in History was its head. Prior to him, Dame Stella Rimington (1992-96), a diplomats wife headed the British intelligence organization. It may surprise Bangladeshi military leaders that a well known football player, Sir Patrick Walker headed MI-5 from 1988 through 1991. 



There is no denying that the Intelligence Agencies of USA and UK are superior to that of Bangladesh. Admittedly they have more resources and superior information technology vis-à-vis Bangladesh. However, they have also more restrictions as they have to work within many legal limitations and restrictions unlike Bangladesh. Instead of this, their performance record is superior. 

This raises a valid question. Should we stop appointing active-duty military personnel in the intelligence agencies that mainly focus their attention on political or civil leaderships? Instead should we follow that of the USA and UK for the greater interest of the country? 



It is a fact that in Bangladesh, two of its Presidents were assassinated not by their political supporters or by any public citizen. They were assassinated by members of active-duty security forces. It is unfortunate, and it looks odd when in the name of security, a head of the government for example, Sheikh Hasina is kept at a distance from public thus denying her from mingling with her electorates in Bangladesh. This was true in the case of Khaleda Zia as well. In addition, it looks odd when security personnel stand next to the head of the government in all public events. This custom must be done away with to improve nations image both home and abroad. Remember, such practice is not common in civilized countries like USA, UK, France, Italy, Switzerland, Finland and the like. 



Remember, their heads of governments in no way, less exposed to security risk. The custom in USA is that once a person is allowed to enter the premises through checking, he/she is allowed to meet the President freely. The security forces stay at a distance unlike Bangladesh. The way the Bangladeshi security forces behave is deplorable. They literally keep the Prime Minister away from the public. It is a disgrace in the name of security. When the Prime Minister is surrounded by security officers overlooking her shoulder, it lowers our image in the free world. Such basically shows that the political leadership of Bangladesh is still under military subjugation or control in spite of a free, fair, transparent and credible election. Under such aggressive security guardianship, it can neither improve its image nor can attract increasing FDI. 



· * Abdul Momen is a professor of economics and business in Boston, USA*
---------------- 

I do not agree with him. What is opinion of our BD friends here ?


----------



## TopCat

Bangladesh is a country where people like rebeller. I was surprised to see the people are clapping their hands and showing solidarity with some idiot BDR soldiers. What a shame to the nation and to our armed forces. Our bright top officers are wiped out and they even did not know how much damage they did to the nation. I am quite unhappy the way our govt or Hasina handled the whole situation. Before even the know the facts, she declared amnesty. All she want to do, is to run the country only by the women!!!! She sent her home minister Shahara yesterday, and I dont think she even know what she was doing. Today she she sent Motia her maderick, and the soldier did not even talk to her. 
I want, those unruly soldiers need to be brought to their knees. Army needs to take over the barack and bring those to justice who were involved in the whole mess.. NO amnest or any crap like that...


----------



## idune

SurvivoR said:


> *The BDR Revolt and Role of Bangladesh Intelligence Agencies *
> 
> 
> Dr. Abdul Momen
> * Abdul Momen is a professor of economics and business in Boston, USA*
> ----------------
> 
> I do not agree with him. What is opinion of our BD friends here ?



While I found first analysis a measured one, second one mostly seems grotesquely misplaced in timing and context. But let me give you some background about Dr. Momen, he is one of the die hard Awami League follower. He is anti army and defense institution who tend to line with Indian view that Bangladesh do not need strong army or defense. He has track record of involvement in anti Bangladesh activities including campaign against Bangladesh in US congress.


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Bangladesh is a country where people like rebeller. I was surprised to see the people are clapping their hands and showing solidarity with some idiot BDR soldiers. What a shame to the nation and to our armed forces. Our bright top officers are wiped out and they even did not know how much damage they did to the nation. I am quite unhappy the way our govt or Hasina handled the whole situation. Before even the know the facts, she declared amnesty. All she want to do, is to run the country only by the women!!!! She sent her home minister Shahara yesterday, and I dont think she even know what she was doing. Today she she sent Motia her maderick, and the soldier did not even talk to her.
> I want, those unruly soldiers need to be brought to their knees. Army needs to take over the barack and bring those to justice who were involved in the whole mess.. NO amnest or any crap like that...



I would not reply to your comment of calling BDR idiot. As it seems PM did take some prudent steps. 

But I would say your view perfectly aligned with the wish Indians have and had.


----------



## iamunique

I come from a family of army officers. Armed forces personnel are treated like **** in this country and they (army) still don't do anything about it. My father who retired as a Lt.Col and is a 68 year old heart patient, works in a Chemist shop because his pension is not enough to support him. Of course, me and my brothers also support him but what did he get from his sacrifices of 20 odd years?

The BDR revolt is unfortunate but I appreciate the message that the BDR personnel have tried to send out -- "Dont mess with the hand which holds the gun or the gun will turn against you".


----------



## tan

Can i ask you what your source is?
About Gulzar Uddin Ahmed it is not confirmed yet. So far as i know he's still alive. And i know that for a fact because he is my uncle (my dad's younger brother). i find it offensive if anyone is labeled dead until its confirmed by authorities.


----------



## HK-47

^His death will be a terrible loss.Not all officers were bad guys.He had an impressive record in the Rapid Action Battalion.


----------



## HK-47

> The current FBI Director is Robert Mueller. He has been a lawyer. The current CIA Chief is Leon Panetta, a former congressman and a head of a Public Policy Institute at the California University. He was formerly Chief of Staff of President Clinton.


DGFI is a *military* intelligence agency and frankly who cares.


----------



## idune

tan said:


> Can i ask you what your source is?
> About Gulzar Uddin Ahmed it is not confirmed yet. So far as i know he's still alive. And i know that for a fact because he is my uncle (my dad's younger brother). i find it offensive if anyone is labeled dead until its confirmed by authorities.




tan, could you please confirm Gulzar Uddin current status. He had done great job during his RAB days and a good officer. I happen to aware his cell phone communication with a media friend till Wed morning.


----------



## leonblack08

It is now confirmed that DG and his wife are both killed.This came out on an interview with a Lt.Colonel who was a hostage and survived miraculously despite being shot many times.He said the DG was killed in the Darbar hall.The interview was in ATN BANGLA.

Still *137 Army officers missing.*

RAB arrests almost 60 mutineers,who were trying to flee.Currently they are taken to a temporary army camp on Abahani Ground.They are going to be tortured,I can say that.


----------



## leonblack08

About the role of our Prime Minister,I don't know how many will agree with me,but so far she did a very good job and worked with a cool head.Her speech was a good one,mixture of emotion and strong words.
What do you people say?


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> It is now confirmed that DG and his wife are both killed.This came out on an interview with a Lt.Colonel who was a hostage and survived miraculously despite being shot many times.He said the DG was killed in the Darbar hall.The interview was in ATN BANGLA.
> 
> Still *137 Army officers missing.*
> 
> RAB arrests almost 60 mutineers,who were trying to flee.Currently they are taken to a temporary army camp on Abahani Ground.They are going to be tortured,I can say that.



Taking them to army camp is BAD move and directly contradict PM announcement of amnesty. They should have kept under police control until things clam down and more information is available. 

This is not over yet and army taking custody of BDR men would worsen already tragic situation.

I think media should be more responsible releasing some of these pictures and details. Its not in our national interest to escalate emotion in army and elsewhere as information become available.


----------



## roadrunner

qsaark said:


> Actually this is something very difficult to understand for us, the undemocratic Pakistanis. We have been living under totalitarian rule for so long that we have actually accepted unjustice as a norm of life. On the other hand, Bangladeshis have always been pro-democracy and well aware of their rights. It is indeed an unjust practice that a few select officers feast on the hard work of a majority of Jawans. That inhumane 'Batman' culture found in our armed forces was from the Brits. It is very unfortunate that the Brits left but we are still embraced with their colonial practices.



Nonsense. When you're in the Army you seem to think it's a bed of Roses each day and night. Paramilitaries, whichever, they're supposed to be soldiers. Not complaining about having to pick fruit for their bosses.


----------



## leonblack08

*BDR mutiny over as tanks roll in*




After two days of high drama, the mutiny staged by a group of low-ranking personnel of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) ended yesterday evening without any military confrontation even though the army was well prepared to launch a crackdown with tanks, armoured personnel carriers (APCs) and commandos.

As of last night,* bodies of eight senior army officers of BDR including a brigadier general, one BDR Subeder and three civilians were recovered.*

Bodies of all army officers were recovered from the sewage in the BDR Pilkhana headquarters. Most of the mutineers had fled the headquarters by the evening.

Till filing of this report, no one could trace the Director General of BDR Shakil Ahmed, his wife and around 50 or more officers who were taken hostage by the mutineers Wednesday morning.

*Some army sources said the number of missing army officers could exceed 100. Other sources said the mutineers killed and dumped 30 to 40 army officers in a place inside Pilkhana and covered the place with bricks. They tossed the others into the sewage, they claimed. None of the information could be verified.*

Meanwhile, through non-stop negotiations since Wednesday, spearheaded by Home Minister Sahara Khatun, the government rescued a total of 29 army officers--two colonels, five lieutenant colonels, 21 majors and one captain.

The traumatic ordeal of more than 100 family members of BDR officers and jawans also ended yesterday. They came out with tears in their eyes.

*As mutineers surrendered their arms, police and the Armed Police Battalion took control of the BDR headquarters and its armoury in the evening. The army with around 20 tanks and APCs were positioned on Satmasjid Road near the Abahani ground.*

Thousands of people waited with the army, Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) personnel and the police on adjacent streets to see the end of the mutiny.

As police took control of the area, Dhaka Metropolitan Police Commissioner Naim Ahmed entered the BDR headquarter compound around 7:00pm. The power connection to the BDR headquarters was snapped at that time.
*
"We have not launched any rescue operation yet,"* he told The Daily Star, adding, *"We will be able to know after conducting a search. For now, we have taken charge of the Pilkhana headquarters and the armoury."
*
Sources said the fire department and Rab would launch the search and rescue operation in Pilkhana around midnight.

Earlier when the army was preparing for action, the government was rescuing hostage army officers and family members of officers and jawans.

As the mutineers continued firing bullets throughout Wednesday night and Thursday morning, despite the prime minister's announcement of their amnesty in exchange for surrender, the army began preparing for action.

Around 2:00pm, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in a speech addressed to the nation urged the mutineers to immediately surrender and return to their barracks so that she is not compelled to make a difficult decision in the interest of the nation.

Following her speech, around two dozen APCs and tanks from the Army's Ninth Division in Savar and the 46 Brigade in Dhaka Cantonment were deployed in Dhanmondi area in the evening. Prior to this, army personnel created a camp inside the Abahani ground and deployed forces around it. Army commandos were also there.

Thousands of curious people, sometimes cheerful, gathered in the area where the army was deployed.

Apparently more than a thousand army personnel were deployed there. However, the number could not be confirmed.

*They did not need to launch the operation as the arrival of the tanks made the mutineers hoist a white flag on the main gate of BDR headquarters and flee through Azimpur and Hazaribagh gates of the compound.
*
While escaping Pilkhana through the Hazaribagh gate, 42 mutineers were arrested by Rab-10 in the afternoon.

Commanding Officer (CO) of Rab-10 SM Kamal Hossain told The Daily Star, *"When they were escaping through the embankment wearing lungis [traditional skirts for men] and other casual wears, our team captured them. They are now under our custody."*

*Meanwhile, DMP Commissioner Naim Ahmed said the police found about 100 BDR mutineers inside Pilkhana and they were in custody of the police.
*
*During the day, deep tension gripped the country as reports of rebellious behaviour of BDR jawans started pouring in from Dinajpur, Chapainawabganj, Naogaon, Rajshahi, Bogra, Lalmonirhat, Rangpur, Kushtia, Thakurgaon, Kanaighat of Sylhet, Khagrachhari, Bandarban, Jessore, Satkhira and other places.
*
In many places, BDR jawans left their stations while others fired shots in the air throughout the day. There were, however, no reports of casualties.

With innumerable rumours spreading through telephones, many were unsure of how the mutiny was going to end.

While the army was preparing for a crackdown on mutineers, the security level of the prime minister was increased. 

The Daily Star - Details News

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The son-in-law of our Inspector General of Police was probably also killed.His daughter was married to him only 2 months ago.

Director General of BDR and his wife are both Dead,according to TV media.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Nothing justifies mutiny, killings*

No grievances can justify a mutiny and killings by a disciplined force anywhere in the world and those who murdered officers at the BDR headquarters should be tried under the laws of the country.

*The general sentiment of the people and defence personnel yesterday turned strongly against the BDR mutineers as news and pictures of the brutal killings of army officers started to emerge in newspapers and television channels.*

TV broadcasts on Wednesday and newspaper reports highlighted some mutineers justifying their act saying they have been financially deprived and ignored for a long time and that the army officers who command them were corrupt.

*While such media coverage seemingly drew some public sympathies, all felt that none of these allegations could justify what the mutineers have done.
*
*The bodies recovered from sewage system bore marks of utter brutality. The bodies were mutilated by gunshots and bayonet charges and ruthlessly dumped in the sewage system. Such atrocity surprised the people as they cannot comprehend how anyone can be so hateful over an issue like low pay or being deprived of the opportunity to go to UN peace missions.*

*"It's globally common ethics not to support any mutiny or terrorist acts,"* says a defence official asking not to be named. *"If there are grievances, there are many other civilised ways to express that. If mutiny is justified, it would then simply welcome terrorism."*
*
"While amnesty may be acceptable for the general mutineers considering that there could be more bloodshed otherwise, those who committed the murders should be tried under the laws of the land. They cannot be pardoned,*" adds another official.

Former adviser to the caretaker government and businessman Syed Manjur-e-Elahi said in no means the havoc they [mutineers] had created could be pardoned.
*
"They might have some demands and could go to the home ministry with those. But instead they killed so many people; killing cannot be justified by anything," *he observed.

He added, *"They could have laid their arms down for their demands. Instead they took up arms and killed their officers. It cannot be supported.*
*
"And the panic that the people of the country, especially the residents of Dhanmondi, experienced cannot be forgiven,"* Syed Manjur said.

Terming the killings and brutality unacceptable, *Col (retd) Zakir said there may a few bad people in an organisation, but it was not wise to pin the blame on the entire force.
*
*"BDR is a very efficient force and the army officers played important contributions to its development. But the behaviour of the BDR personnel has crossed the atrocities of a war,"* said Zakir, also an executive member of Rawa Club.

Former adviser to the caretaker government Sultana Kamal told The Daily Star the ultimate loss of the mutiny was suffered by the country and the nation. *"We've lost our officers, soldiers and people in the process*."

She said it is a national crisis now*. "One might have raised their demands there, but there should be a limit or a border in expressing grievances."*

The rights activist urged everybody to be aware that such incidents could not occur again.

Speaking about the mutiny, *Prof Imtiaj Ahmed of Dhaka University told The Daily Star there might be a hardcore group among the BDR personnel who shaped the mutiny in a brutal way. This group should be identified, he added.
*
*"The way the killings took place surely indicates that there was a hardcore element, which wanted to give the mutiny a worse shape,"* he observed.

*"The group, their relationship and linkage should be brought into light through proper and professional non-partisan investigations. The government should look into the fact seriously."*

Former inspector general of police Nurul Huda said such mutiny in a disciplined organisation like BDR is not expected. *"By no means such killings could be justified,"* he said.

*"They have committed a big offence and for that they should be tried according to the rules and regulations. And it is up to the government."*

The Daily Star - Details News
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Completely agree with them.
About the "Hardcore group",there may be possibility of foreign hand,as our ministers too did not blow this option.Investigation should be done thoroughly and bring those murderers to law.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> About the role of our Prime Minister,I don't know how many will agree with me,but so far she did a very good job and worked with a cool head.Her speech was a good one,mixture of emotion and strong words.
> What do you people say?



So far she has taken some prudent steps BUT if she can not control army action all will fail. There are long long way to go.....

There are two things she needs to do immediately:

Situation created for army and BDR face off, has to be defused ASAP.

Restore BDR in their right place.


----------



## TopCat

iamunique said:


> I come from a family of army officers. Armed forces personnel are treated like **** in this country and they (army) still don't do anything about it. My father who retired as a Lt.Col and is a 68 year old heart patient, works in a Chemist shop because his pension is not enough to support him. Of course, me and my brothers also support him but what did he get from his sacrifices of 20 odd years?
> 
> The BDR revolt is unfortunate but I appreciate the message that the BDR personnel have tried to send out -- "Dont mess with the hand which holds the gun or the gun will turn against you".



Look man.. we are a third world country, and everybody is having problem financially in one way or other. BDR may be one of the well off forces as they get paid through illegal trade across the border. What they did is totally unacceptable and should be dealt with iron hand. Unless this will become a bad precedence and there will be no more chain command ever exist in BDR.
The screwed up Hasina made a big mess out of it and all the BDR across the country rebelled as well today. She should have contained the situation last night. She should have formed the high powered task force yesterday and given the responsibility to negotiate to some credible person that she did today. If she could do that yesterday, BDR might still exist and could not have been more revolt across the country. She also made the whole drama a circus as the media was broadcasting it live!!!!! what a shame... People were clapping their hand from the outside the barack and they even were right across the walls of that barack. She failed to quarantine the whole area and put enough psychological pressure on those rebeller. What she did today, should had been done yesterday.


----------



## TopCat

Another ridiculous thing.. When they got in they only found 200 soldiers inside and everybody else fled???? what a failure!!! why army and other forces were not deployed so that nobody could get in or out???? I am still wondering!!!


----------



## Al-zakir

Mutiny ends as tanks enter city: Police takes over Peelkhana armoury as BD




rebels surrender

11 bodies of army officials recovered: Fate of 127 still unknown

Friday February 27 2009 01:03:40 AM BDT

A mutiny by thousands of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) guards ended through their surrender yesterday, after Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina warned they were on a "suicidal" path that could only end in bloodshed, ending a 34-hour-long holdup at the besieged Headquarters.(The New Nation)

Hours after tanks rolled into the capital and the troops have taken to the streets in the city after 50 people were killed as mutinous soldiers fired weapons in a mutiny.

Sources said, at least 11 bodies were recovered out of 169 army officials who were reportedly taken hostage during the mutiny at the Pilkhana's in the BDR HQ. Some 20 army officers were released yesterday.

'Lay down your guns immediately and go back to barracks. Do not force me to take tough actions or push my patience beyond tolerable limits,' PM Sheikh Hasina said.

However, MP Meher Afroz Chumki told the reporters that no army officials had remained in BDR HQ.

"All the troops have surrendered their weapons and gone back to their barracks," the Prime Minister's spokesman, Abul Kalam Azad said.

The Armed Police Battalion took control of the armoury of the BDR Headquarters.

All the remaining hostages made since the mutiny began at the paramilitary Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters in Dhaka had been freed, he added.

Five teams were formed to rescue the hostages held inside the headquarters and ensure treatment of those injured in the bloody mutiny by the BDR lower orders. The rescuers already started their rescue operation and were pulling out the injured onto Red Crescent ambulances to ferry to hospitals, said another spokesman.

The team members are Finance Minister Abul Mal Abdul Muhit, Home Minister Sahara Khatun, State Minister Jahangir Kabir Nanok, parliament Whip Mirza Azam and Segupta Yasmin Emily and MPs Meher Afroz Chumki, Mahbub Ara Guinea and Waresat Hossain Belal.

The DAD Touhid Shubader has been made the acting Commander of BDR.

A source of Armed forces said about 127 army officials were still missing. At least 168 army officials with DG of BDR Shakil Ahmad were attending a meeting at Darbar Hall to celebrate the BDR week.

At least 50 people were feared killed in Wednesday's BDR revolt yesterday estimated State Minister for Law Advocate Quamrul Islam.

Some 20 army officers who had been kept as hostages in the BDR Headquarters since yesterday morning were released around 5:30pm yesterday.

Lt Col Rouf, Lt Col Salam, Lt Col Sayed Kamruzzaman, Col Shams, Col Sayed, Maj Masud, Maj Akram, Maj Jaman, Maj Mokhles, Maj Munir, Maj Yahia, Maj Aslam, Maj Mahbub, Maj Ali Ashraf, Maj Shah Alam, Maj Reaz, Maj Jalil and Maj Zahid are among them,

The guards agreed to lay down their weapons after the government assured them an amnesty and agreed to look into their demands. But tanks had to be sent in to the city in a show of force to convince the mutineers to give up their guns.

Six more bodies of yesterday mutiny at the BDR Headquarters were found this (Thursday) morning at sluice gate in front of Nawabganj Park near the headquarters in the capital.

Five of them were identified as Lt Col Anisuzzaman, Lt Col Kamruzzaman, Maj Mahbub, Col Zahid and Col Touhid. The identity of the other could not be known immediately.

Earlier, bodies of the two officers -- Col Mujibul Huq and Lt Col Enayetul Haq -- were recovered from a sewerage system outside the BDR headquarters. But their deaths were not officially declared till filing of this report in the yesterday evening.

Another source said additional Director General Brg. Abdul Bari also was killed by the BDR rebels.

As soon as the troops surrendered their arms, the army officers who were held hostage by the mutineers were seen leaving the building. They said that many of their colleagues had been killed in Wednesday's onslaught.

Regular army troops were moved closer to the BDR headquarters as authorities evacuated residents from 3-kilometre-radius of the compound and reinforced the deployment with tanks and heavy armoured vehicles.

The Bangladesh Army deployed tanks close to the headquarters of the border security force in the grip of a violent mutiny by renegade troops.

A military spokesman said the army sent the tanks and armoured personnel carriers close to the headquarters of the Bangladesh Rifles.

The soldiers' mutiny began early Wednesday at an annual meeting to allow soldiers to air their grievances to their officers. But the enlisted men, enraged over a pay dispute and alleged repression and corruption by commanders, took the officers hostage.

Several hundred mutineers then took control of artillery pieces and other heavy weapons inside the 2.6-square-kilometre compound, located in a densely populated residential area of Dhaka.

Al BDR personnel took part in the rebellion. The condition of many senior officers, including the Rifles chief, Major General Shakil Ahmed, was not known.

Police took control of BDR headquarters yesterday afternoon after the mutineers surrendered their arms and freed army officers and about 150 civilians taken hostages.

Several contingents of police were deployed in and around the border guards' headquarters. Policemen were seen guarding the five entrances.

Dhaka Metropolitan Police Commissioner Naim Ahmed told The New Nation that entire BDR headquarters and its armoury were now under police control.

Police were also patrolling the areas around Pilkhana, deep dark surrounding has be fallen inside BDR HQ.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=249243


----------



## Al-zakir

saadahmed said:


> This is one of the most shameful incident in Bangladesh Army History.I am glad we have complete unity in Pakistan Army and things like this does not happen there!



I am also glad that this kind of thing didn't happened with pak army. It's proved to be a discipline force but I am trying to make point here. If BDR gets it demand implemented out of this dreadful even than there might be some copycat who may try to repeat just to make a point. I know pak army is very close with Bd army so therefor I think pak army should analyze this ugly event and pay attention if there are any issue with Pak solders. Let this event be ultimate lesson for all of us and hope that it never happened again......


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh army starts assault on rebel HQ*

New Delhi: Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has warned rebel paramilitary troopers that they would face strong action if they didnt lay down arms by Thursday.

The mutiny by Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) that began in Dhaka on Wednesday spread around the country on Thursday, with shootings reported at several guard posts. The Bangladesh army has moved 11 tanks towards BDR headquarters. The army has asked people to move out of the areas around the sprawling BDR complex.

The government had asked BDR troopers to lay down arms by 1400 hrs IST but the rebels have asked for an extension and amnesty from Parliament.

Hasina, in a televised speech, said she would consider the demands of BDR troopers for better pay and amnesty but they first must surrender and bring back discipline.

Don't kill your own brothers. This suicidal mission has to be stopped. We will find a solution to this problem with patience. Please help me, Hasina urged the rebel troopers. 

Please to back to the barracks. If you don't, I will be forced to take tough action. Don't force me; it wont be in the interest of you and the nation.

Hasina announced that her government had formed a committee under Home Minister Sahara Khatun to study the demands made by BDR troopers.

I did not want to bring any kind of force into the scene. I will take care of their demands in phases. I hope that no one will take drastic action which will result in more loss of lives. Don't do anything which will force me to take tough action.

Hasinas appeal came as officials confirmed that at least 77 people, including 67 Bangladesh army and BDR officials, had been killed in the mutiny since Wednesday.

*Indian intelligence sources say that Jamaat-e-Islami, the hardline political party, is instigating and funding the rebels across country.

Indian intelligence sources say Salauddin Kader Chowdhury, former advisor to ex-PM Khaleda Zia, is the main figure behind funding of rebels.

These sources also say that some Bangladesh army officers, sidelined by army chief Moeen Ahmed, have joined hands with some Jamaat-e-Islami leaders.*

http://ibnlive.in.com/news/hasina-warns-rebels-sets-deadline-for-surrender/86335-2.html


----------



## BanglaBhoot

On the basis of the above report we can assume that India had some role and is now influencing the situation to undermine the army.


----------



## idune

Indian BSF sent sms to BDR telling them, BSF would help to fight Bangladesh army.

Indian media has suggested to send Srilanka style peace mission by Indian forces.

More proof of Indian involvement will come. But according bdnews24 army and tank withdrawn from in and around Pilkhana.

Tanks leave Dhanmondi :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> *Bangladesh army starts assault on rebel HQ*
> 
> *Indian intelligence sources say that Jamaat-e-Islami, the hardline political party, is instigating and funding the rebels across country.
> 
> Indian intelligence sources say Salauddin Kader Chowdhury, former advisor to ex-PM Khaleda Zia, is the main figure behind funding of rebels.
> 
> These sources also say that some Bangladesh army officers, sidelined by army chief Moeen Ahmed, have joined hands with some Jamaat-e-Islami leaders.*
> 
> http://ibnlive.in.com/news/hasina-warns-rebels-sets-deadline-for-surrender/86335-2.html



Once again Indian bastard are poking their dirty nose in our internal matter. How come they knows all these for sure when Bd itself are still investigating. This so called Indian intelligence didn't even saw their own coming when 10 kids brought devastation to Mumbai. I will suggest them to pay attention to their own country and leave our internal matter to us. These bastard want to bring chaos to our nation to serve their purpose.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ANDUBYLL

MBI Munshi said:


> *Bangladesh army starts assault on rebel HQ*
> 
> 
> 
> *Indian intelligence sources say that Jamaat-e-Islami, the hardline political party, is instigating and funding the rebels across country.
> 
> Indian intelligence sources say Salauddin Kader Chowdhury, former advisor to ex-PM Khaleda Zia, is the main figure behind funding of rebels.
> 
> These sources also say that some Bangladesh army officers, sidelined by army chief Moeen Ahmed, have joined hands with some Jamaat-e-Islami leaders.*
> 
> http://ibnlive.in.com/news/hasina-warns-rebels-sets-deadline-for-surrender/86335-2.html



That means that this was a military coup instigated by the enemies of Sheikh Hasina. Low pay and conditions frankly always sounded like bullcrap . The major reason was to take over armed control of Bangladesh and instigate a coup against the serving PM. 
Frankly these guys should be tried for treason and made an example of.


----------



## idune

*Indian peace mission signal*

SUJAN DUTTA


New Delhi, Feb. 26: India is offering to send a peace mission beyond borders to give security to the Calcutta-Dhaka-Calcutta Moitree Express on an explicit request from Dhaka in the wake of the mutiny by soldiers of the Bangladesh Rifles, highly placed sources in New Delhi have told The Telegraph.

As of today, the Moitree Express that runs between Calcutta and Dhaka is suspended &#8212; it runs between the two capitals on Saturdays and Sundays &#8212; because of the BDR uprising. Indian and Bangladeshi armies are currently engaged in a first joint training mission in Jalpaiguri for two weeks since February 22.

Yesterday, as two Indian goods trains that make a daily run to Darshana in Bangladesh to transport essential commodities were to enter Bangladesh, there was no one available at the BDR outposts beyond the border pillar to open the massive iron gates that would allow the trains into Bangladesh. The commanding officers of the BDR &#8212; actually army officers &#8212; had to clang open the gates themselves.

*Since Sri Lanka, such a venture to Bangladesh would be the first international bilateral peace mission by India. The Indian Peacekeeping Force of the army to Sri Lanka got embroiled in a tragic war and was aborted at enormous cost to life and limb.

In this instance, India is considering paramilitary forces such as the Central Reserve Police Force, the Railway Protection Force or, if Dhaka agrees, even the Border Security Force, with the exclusive mandate of escorting the trains, protecting passengers and preventing damage to engines and rakes of the goods trains.*

The train from Calcutta crosses the border after Gede in Bengal, passes through a metal carriageway, at the entrance for which the gates are opened by the Border Security Force on the Indian side, rolls over the tracks on no-man&#8217;s land, still through the metal cage at the end of which huge gates are opened by personnel of the Bangladesh Rifles for the train to enter into Bangladesh.

At this point, the security of the train is handed over from India&#8217;s Railway Protection Force to its Bangladeshi counterpart and for the border security to the Bangladesh Rifles.

*In the proposal that is now being considered -- because the Bangladesh Army does not trust the Bangladesh Rifles and the Bangladesh Rifles has no confidence in its officers of the Bangladesh Army -- an Indian agency is offering to take over the responsibility.
*
For the UPA government in New Delhi and Sheikh Hasina&#8217;s government in Dhaka, it is a grand statement that local disputes will not be allowed to take bilateral and cultural linkages hostage. Pranab Mukherjee and Sheikh Hasina, personal acquaintances themselves, are understood to be considering the move seriously.

They have concluded it is not worth shutting down the train that has meant so much when it was opened on Poila Boishakh last April.

It also is an eloquent illustration of Manmohan Singh&#8217;s message to neighbours that India is willing to give friendly countries a stake in its development. The train is popular with Bangladeshis many of whom visit India for medical care.

Last year, there was a move from a hawkish section of the establishment in New Delhi to stop the train altogether when police alleged the hand of elements of the Harkat ul Jehad Ul Islam, based in Bangladesh, in blasts in Hyderabad. But a determined officer in Dhaka and the ambassador there put up a strong defence of continuing with the service.

Of the 538 km between Calcutta and Dhaka, 418 km is in Bangladesh and 120 km is in Bengal (India) but the symbolism it covers is greater than the distance.


The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Frontpage | Indian peace mission signal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

> *In the proposal that is now being considered -- because the Bangladesh Army does not trust the Bangladesh Rifles and the Bangladesh Rifles has no confidence in its officers of the Bangladesh Army -- an Indian agency is offering to take over the responsibility.*



That gives clear motive why BDR army animosity was instigated by (now proving to be) India.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ANDUBYLL said:


> That means that this was a military coup instigated by the enemies of Sheikh Hasina. Low pay and conditions frankly always sounded like bullcrap . The major reason was to take over armed control of Bangladesh and instigate a coup against the serving PM.
> Frankly these guys should be tried for treason and made an example of.



What are you talking about? Do you actually believe this Indian propaganda crap? Whatever Indian intelligence says it is probably the opposite.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

idune said:


> *Indian peace mission signal*
> 
> SUJAN DUTTA
> 
> 
> New Delhi, Feb. 26: India is offering to send a peace mission beyond borders to give security to the Calcutta-Dhaka-Calcutta Moitree Express on an explicit request from Dhaka in the wake of the mutiny by soldiers of the Bangladesh Rifles, highly placed sources in New Delhi have told The Telegraph.
> 
> As of today, the Moitree Express that runs between Calcutta and Dhaka is suspended  it runs between the two capitals on Saturdays and Sundays  because of the BDR uprising. Indian and Bangladeshi armies are currently engaged in a first joint training mission in Jalpaiguri for two weeks since February 22.
> 
> Yesterday, as two Indian goods trains that make a daily run to Darshana in Bangladesh to transport essential commodities were to enter Bangladesh, there was no one available at the BDR outposts beyond the border pillar to open the massive iron gates that would allow the trains into Bangladesh. The commanding officers of the BDR  actually army officers  had to clang open the gates themselves.
> 
> *Since Sri Lanka, such a venture to Bangladesh would be the first international bilateral peace mission by India. The Indian Peacekeeping Force of the army to Sri Lanka got embroiled in a tragic war and was aborted at enormous cost to life and limb.
> 
> In this instance, India is considering paramilitary forces such as the Central Reserve Police Force, the Railway Protection Force or, if Dhaka agrees, even the Border Security Force, with the exclusive mandate of escorting the trains, protecting passengers and preventing damage to engines and rakes of the goods trains.*
> 
> The train from Calcutta crosses the border after Gede in Bengal, passes through a metal carriageway, at the entrance for which the gates are opened by the Border Security Force on the Indian side, rolls over the tracks on no-mans land, still through the metal cage at the end of which huge gates are opened by personnel of the Bangladesh Rifles for the train to enter into Bangladesh.
> 
> At this point, the security of the train is handed over from Indias Railway Protection Force to its Bangladeshi counterpart and for the border security to the Bangladesh Rifles.
> 
> *In the proposal that is now being considered -- because the Bangladesh Army does not trust the Bangladesh Rifles and the Bangladesh Rifles has no confidence in its officers of the Bangladesh Army -- an Indian agency is offering to take over the responsibility.
> *
> For the UPA government in New Delhi and Sheikh Hasinas government in Dhaka, it is a grand statement that local disputes will not be allowed to take bilateral and cultural linkages hostage. Pranab Mukherjee and Sheikh Hasina, personal acquaintances themselves, are understood to be considering the move seriously.
> 
> They have concluded it is not worth shutting down the train that has meant so much when it was opened on Poila Boishakh last April.
> 
> It also is an eloquent illustration of Manmohan Singhs message to neighbours that India is willing to give friendly countries a stake in its development. The train is popular with Bangladeshis many of whom visit India for medical care.
> 
> Last year, there was a move from a hawkish section of the establishment in New Delhi to stop the train altogether when police alleged the hand of elements of the Harkat ul Jehad Ul Islam, based in Bangladesh, in blasts in Hyderabad. But a determined officer in Dhaka and the ambassador there put up a strong defence of continuing with the service.
> 
> Of the 538 km between Calcutta and Dhaka, 418 km is in Bangladesh and 120 km is in Bengal (India) but the symbolism it covers is greater than the distance.
> 
> 
> The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Frontpage | Indian peace mission signal



Awami should not allow such peace mission. If done so than awami may just want to commit suicide because this will cause back flash. This will also undermine our armed force and send a signal that Bd isn't capable of protecting itself. If anything we should recall all of our arm personal from peace mission. Unacceptable under any circumstances....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

We all know what happened to the IPKF mission in Sri Lanka. This would be much worse for India. We now certainly cannot give them transit.


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

No way Indians should be allowed into BD territory.If needed,send the army into the border.This is seriously fishy,investigation should be done thoroughly,as I get the feeling Indian Intelligence definitely had a hand in this.
If they knew,who was funding rebels,then why didn't they inform the Bangladeshi Intelligence.Why did they let this thing happen?From the looks of things,this was pre-planned,so the Indian Intel might have had knowledge about it.
Now this offer just strengthen my suspicion.We are really facing one of the most toughest time in our history.May Allah protect us.


----------



## leonblack08

*BDR chief killed in hail of bullets*
*Survivors of mutiny speak of horror*
Staff Correspondent

*Major General Shakil Ahmed, director general of BDR, died in a hail of bullets within 10 minutes after the shooting began *at the Pilkhana darbar hall Wednesday morning, confirmed Lt Col Syed Kamruzzaman, who survived the killing-spree of border troops.

Speaking at a press briefing at the staff college officers' mess in Mirpur Cantonment late last night, *he narrated how he was saved by 'a few good jawans'.
*
*As a band of paramilitaries wearing red bandanas opened fire inside darbar at around 9:45am, Kamruzzaman and 11 other officers including the DG took shelter in corners of the stage.
*
After around five minutes, some jawans ordered them to come out and walk in a line led by the DG.
*
"As the DG climbed down the stairs of darbar hall, one jawan sprayed him with bullets. Soon the other jawans there started firing on us,"* said Kamruzzaman.

*I dived on the ground after a bullet hit me in the stomach. Somehow I managed to crawl myself inside a washroom. A few minutes later, some jawans found that I was hiding in a toilet. They fired a volley of shots at me, but miraculously none hit me,"* he went on.

*"As one jawan pointed his gun at my chest, in desperation I hugged him tightly and asked, Why will you kill me? What harm did I do to you?
*
*"I don't know what occurred to them. They said, 'Ok. We won't kill you.' They took me to another place and kept me hidden from others.*"

Lt Col Kamruzzaman, general staff officer 1 (communication), said when the jawans were taking him to safety he saw *bodies of Major General Shakil Ahmed, Brig Bari, Col Moshiur, Col Zahid, Col Anis, Col Emdad and Lt Col Ershad.*

He said over *160 officers *were in the darbar hall when the madness set in. He however could not say what happened to others.

He said as another group spotted him a few hours before the end of mutiny, he told them that it was their men who hid him there.
*
"They told me, 'Ok, we'll spare you, but you have to run as we order. As I started zigzagging down the lawn, some armed jawans attempted to shoot at me. But the ones who saved me first came to my rescue again. They took me to the quarter guardroom from where I was finally rescued," *Kamruzzaman said.

At the same briefing, Major Monir described how he cheated death hiding in a drain and then inside false ceiling of the darbar hall for almost two days.

*"I watched helpless as jawans killed other officers," *he said.

Col Asif, Lt Col Yasmin and her husband AKM Arifur Rahman, a district judge of Dhaka, spoke in the briefing.
*
They claimed that the BDR men looted valuables from almost all households.* 

The Daily Star - Details News

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Such hatred can only be fueled by some external force.Army will certainly not leave these people,I believe.There were two groups within mutineers,one which killed and the other didn't know much about killing.There is another who did not want the mutiny and as a result were killed.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Another ridiculous thing.. When they got in they only found 200 soldiers inside and everybody else fled???? what a failure!!! why army and other forces were not deployed so that nobody could get in or out???? I am still wondering!!!



There are many thing that are hidden from us,the Army will not let us know.And probably we will never know.


----------



## leonblack08

*'Other forces' behind mutiny not ruled out*
Staff Correspondent

Commerce Minister Mohammad Faruk Khan said there might have been *&#8220;other forces&#8221;* behind the BDR mutiny and a high-powered investigation committee has already been formed yesterday to dig out the actual facts.

*&#8220;We are suspecting involvement of other elements behind such an unfortunate incident at BDR headquarters Wednesday,&#8221;* he said adding that this forces exploited emotions of deprived soldiers.

He was speaking at the inaugural ceremony of the three-day 18th US Trade Show 2009 organised jointly by the American Chamber of Commerce in Bangladesh and the US Embassy at the Dhaka Sheraton Hotel.

Khan urged the BDR Jawans to calm down and assured them of meeting their demands in phases.

&#8220;We have to solve problems and demands of BDR jawans through dialogue. Armed mutiny would not bring solution to any problem.&#8221; he said. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Al-zakir

"Such hatred can only be fueled by some external force.Army will certainly not leave these people,I believe.There were two groups within mutineers,one which killed and the other didn't know much about killing.There is another who did not want the mutiny and as a result were killed."

If these BDR committed these killing with help from external force than army need to find them Gaddar and hang them in front of Baitul Mukaram in day light for treason. Apparently they love money more than their own country. This is not a small even that just happened here. This event can lead to end of BD (khuda na Kasta).


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> If these BDR committed these killing with help from external force than army need to find them Gaddar and hang them in front of Baitul Mukaram in day light for treason. Apparently they love money more than their own country. This is not a small even that just happened here. This event can lead to end of BD (khuda na Kasta).



I have serious doubt over these Deputy Assistant Director Touhid,who is now made the DG.He should be taken to remand,so that all the truth comes out of his fat stomach.He was the gainer of these mutiny.These opportunists can shake hands with the enemy.It is all big conspiracy.Conspiracy to weaken Bangladeshi Armed forces.

*One serious fact remain:*
When Bangladeshi media knew nothing about DG Shakeel's fate,How come Indian Channel announce that he is already dead,that too in headline.We only learnt about it yesterday,but Indian media,I mean all,NDTV,Zee news,knew one day before us.
*Was there someone inside who was contacting them?*
If yes,then you do the sum.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Why do commentators and writers in BD never say what they mean? They should say that India is a suspect not 'outside forces'. Who else could this be other than RAW? ISI simply does not have the depth in Bangladesh to carry out an operation like this. Clearly Col. Faruk Khan does not think it is the Americans since he made the observation at a US trade meeting.


----------



## idune

Not only that 

In order to further escalate the mutiny, Indian spread rumors through their subversive channel to BDR post along borders that Bangladesh army is going to attack. That caused BDR to leave the post and revolted in different areas.

BSF also sent sms to BDR offering support fighting Bangladesh army.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> I have serious doubt over these Deputy Assistant Director Touhid,who is now made the DG.He should be taken to remand,so that all the truth comes out of his fat stomach.He was the gainer of these mutiny.These opportunists can shake hands with the enemy.It is all big conspiracy.Conspiracy to weaken Bangladeshi Armed forces.
> 
> *One serious fact remain:*
> When Bangladeshi media knew nothing about DG Shakeel's fate,How come Indian Channel announce that he is already dead,that too in headline.We only learnt about it yesterday,but Indian media,I mean all,NDTV,Zee news,knew one day before us.
> *Was there someone inside who was contacting them?*
> If yes,then you do the sum.



Even Indian aren't behind this but certainty they already started their dirty game by blaming BNP and Jamat-e-Islami. Look at the bigger picture here. These will create tension and mistrust between theses two major group and that can lead to bring further chaos to the nation. It's will be wish for all of us to ignore them malaun and put our head together to bring end to this. we must succeed otherwish we bound to be doomed. I think BD should shut off all these malaun channels for good. ......


----------



## Al-zakir

Khaleda offers govt help in mutiny probe 

Thu, Feb 26th, 2009 6:43 pm BdST
Dhaka, Feb 26 (bdnews24.com)  BNP is ready to fully cooperate with the government in in the investigations into the mutiny by some BDR personnel, leader of the opposition Khaleda Zia has said.

"We demand measures to find out whether there were any conspiracy to damage our national institutions through the incident," she said in her first reaction Thursday since the lower-ranked border guards revolted at the headquarters of the paramilitary force in the capital Wednesday.

The mutiny has caused irreparable losses to the country's defence and security system, she said at a press briefing at the party's Gulshan office.

The BNP chief said she was shocked at the "unprecedented instance of the biggest-ever casualties of security forces in Bangladesh's history".

Khaleda urged the people and security forces to sytay alert to overcome the crisis.

She sympathised the families of those who died in the rebellion.

bdnews24.com/sm/khk/bd/2256h.

Why awami isn't calling all the political parties for a depth meeting and find a way to solve this problem. BNP is the party of retired armies. BNP and Jamaat can be helpful now..

Khaleda offers govt help in mutiny probe :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## ejaz007

*Gunfire in Dhaka mutiny camp stops, tanks in position*

* Tanks surround BDR complex as around 50 killed in border guard mutiny 
* PM Hasina warns of tough action 
* Cell-phone networks shut

DHAKA: Gunfire erupted for the second day at a paramilitary camp in the Bangladesh capital on Thursday, police said, but subsided and stopped after the prime minister appealed for mutineers to return to their barracks. 

It was not clear, however, if Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) border troops who had mutinied over pay had moved off the streets of towns elsewhere in the country.

Tanks: At least six government tanks and 10 armoured personnel carriers were in position around the BDR headquarters in Dhaka, where violence on Wednesday killed nearly 50 people.

Warning: Lay down your guns immediately and go back to barracks. Do not force me to take tough actions or push my patience beyond tolerable limits, Hasina warned restive BDR troops in a national broadcast on Thursday afternoon. 

Give democracy and the economy a chance to develop.

The turmoil underscores the challenges faced by Hasina, who took office only last month after winning parliamentary elections in December that returned Bangladesh to democracy after nearly two years of army-backed emergency rule. 

The mutiny had begun on Wednesday at the BDRs Dhaka headquarters and shooting there and in the immediate vicinity accounted for the known deaths so far. 

Shooting incidents involving BDR troops then erupted in more than a dozen other towns on Thursday, local police said. 

Cell-phone: Mobile phone services were ordered cut by the government to stem rumours and misinformation, one cell-phone operator said, making it difficult to find out what was happening around the impoverished South Asian nation. 

An amnesty brought calm to the capital on Thursday morning but fresh firing broke out in the afternoon before Hasinas speech. 

The firing subsided and then stopped and BDR troops resumed laying down weapons under the amnesty after Hasinas speech, but police urged residents around the complex to evacuate. 

Vacate your homes, leave the area and go with your children to safer places, one policeman said over a loudspeaker. 

Dhaka streets were largely deserted and residents were tense as they waited to see what happened next.

Bangladesh, home to more than 140 million people, has had several military coups since independence in 1971, but this weeks mutinies are over pay, benefits and command structure, officials and local media said, not politics. 

Traditionally the BDR is led by army officers. Some BDR troops want commanders drawn from their own ranks.

The main duty of the BDR troops is guarding the countrys borders, but they often back up the army and police in meeting other defence and security requirements.

As the government worked to restore order in Dhaka on Thursday, shooting began from BDR units scattered across the country. A Reuters reporter in Sylhet in the northeast said BDR troops were coming on the street holding up guns and shooting. 

BDR members barricaded a highway linking two districts in the southern region while they took over camps from army commanders at several places, local officials said. There were no immediate reports of casualties in those actions. 

The unrest is a blow to hopes Hasinas government could bring stability that would attract much-needed investors and boost development to Bangladesh, where around 40 percent of the populace live below the poverty line. 

On Thursday Hasina expressed deep shock over the deaths and urged the mutinous troops not to kill your brothers or make your sisters widows.

Witnesses said police recovered the bodies of six BDR officers near the Dhaka headquarters on Thursday. On Wednesday, police found two officers dead. 

Analysts said the mutinies pose a major challenge for Hasina in keeping together the powerful defence forces  which have often intervened in the countrys politics  and in tackling their grievances without risking further discord.

This poses a huge challenge for the prime minister and her government, who need to be tactful in trying to resolve it, said retired Major General Azizur Rahman, a former BDR chief. reuters

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## idune

> Gunfire in Dhaka mutiny camp stops, tanks in position



Tanks and army left the area as mutiny had ended last evening. Now search and rescue are underway. Everyone reflecting how this happened and who are behind it? There are already some clue if you read some of previous post.


----------



## HK-47

Things are very bad,the borders are unprotected.More than a 100 top echelon officers killed or missing ,the entire BDR high command destroyed.

everyone needs a cool head now and Hasina has done a good job.She should continue this and ignore ANY outside suggestions.

Investigations should be thorough, this was one of the worst incidents to occur in the country.


----------



## idune

Tanks, troops enter BDR HQ 

Fri, Feb 27th, 2009 6:34 am BdST
Dhaka, Feb 27 (bdnews24.com)Army troops, backed by tanks, entered the BDR compound Friday morning.

bdnews24.com staff correspondent Prodip Chowdhury saw six tanks, 20 armoured vehicles roll through the main entrance of the paramilitary headquarters into the sprawling complex at 11:57am.

The correspondent said the troops, speaking through loudspeakers, asked people move away as they drove up the Satmasjid Road from their overnight base in Dhanmondi Residential Area.

"Keep quiet. No slogans, please," they said.

BREAKING NEWSTanks, troops enter BDR HQ :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

If these army troops commit any access, this is where failure of Hasina govt begins.


Main culprits (around 200) who killed officers and part of the mutiny already fled. Access on any remaining BDR men inside BDR HQ would be disaster. I hope my fear is wrong.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*A case of command, intelligence failure

Hafiz Shamsheer *

Even the fools will not agree that Wednesday's mutiny at the BDR headquarters, in which at least a number of military officers, including the Director-General, were among at least 50 killed, is now the end of the story.

The narrative is by no means closed despite some positive gloss the government of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina is bent on putting on the surface by way of an explanation that, following a general amnesty she was forced to offer, the rebel BDR men have started surrendering their arms.

Why is this self-deception? *And does this general amnesty mean that those responsible for killing Major-General Shakil Ahmed, Col Mujibul Huq, Lieutenant Colonel Enayetul Huq and others will go scot-free? Shall they be immune from answering for their deeds?

You are on the one hand trying to bring to justice the people who are alleged to have roles in 1971 war crimes; and on the other you are letting the killers of these senior military officers off the hook. What kind of dichotomy is it? Is it not self-deception?
*
Many men have many minds. They include self-styled experts, academics, journalists, economists, warts and all. Much of their views have been reflected in the talk shows in our various electronic media. Some of them do make lot of senses, but some others are simply craps.

And yet both seem to agree that the sum of the tragic and horrific parts should be described in two words: Command Failure.

Yes, command failure, for which blame must rest not only on those who had been killed, but also those who spearheaded the campaign. A large chunk of it should be on the country's intelligence system. Fingers are sharply pointed at the Forces Intelligence network. During the two years of the rule of the Caretaker Government, its officers and men were busy reshaping the country's political structure, particularly after their Master Plan of Minus Two collapsed. In the process they lost sight of the principal job they were supposed to do. Instead of addressing their basic work, they put their fingers in every political pie.

Nobody denies that the BDR men had some axes to grind. They have already circulated a list of 50 demands to which the authorities paid no heed. But where is the other side of the story? Most newspapers haven't cared to find out. Neither has anyone tried to analyse why the rebel elements want the military to be completely out of the BDR. The current structure has worked for more then 200 years. The BDR is the continuation of Assam Rifles in British India, then Bengal Rifles, then East Pakistan Rifles and finally Bangladesh Rifles. In all those structures, military officers had always been in command. Why do they want sudden change now?

Well, without much more ado, let's go to where we started: The story is not yet over. Sheikh Hasina is surely riding on a tiger. Let's see how successfully she puts this ferocious animal under leash. 

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## idune

I am not sure about inside thinking of PM but one thing we needed was avoiding further blood bath inside BDR HQ by army action. Many thinks amnesty was mistake but without it there situation could be even more tragic.

But I am not sure if that will be true any more as army rolled in with tank.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

idune said:


> I am not sure about inside thinking of PM but one thing we needed was avoiding further blood bath inside BDR HQ by army action. Many thinks amnesty was mistake but without it there situation could be even more tragic.
> 
> But I am not sure if that will be true any more as army rolled in with tank.



I think the amnesty put off the bloodbath but it will happen anyway if the amnesty holds. Even if the amnesty is canceled there is still likely to be a bloodbath but where and when is not clear now.


----------



## khanz

is things returning back to normal now ? so these revolters now back to their duties as before then ? will they not be interrogated or arrested ?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This is a RAW analysis of the BDR mutiny - 

*Bad Omens From Bangladesh*

By B. Raman

"In an assessment on Bangladesh disseminated in January, 1997, this writer had observed as follows: " There are individual officers in the Bangladesh intelligence community and in its security forces, who feel positively towards Sheikh Hasina (Prime Minister) and her father, but one cannot say the same thing of these organisations as institutions. Institutionally, they may not share with her the same enthusiasm for closer relations with India and for assisting it in dealing with the insurgency (in the North-East). It would take her and her party considerable time to understand and assess the intricacies of their working and the labyrinthine relationships which they have built up with their Pakistani counterparts during the last 21 years. She, therefore, has to move with caution."

"The savage manner in which 15 members of India's Border Security Force (BSF) were reportedly abducted, tortured, killed and their bodies mutilated beyond recognition last week shows that even after almost five years in power, Sheikh Hasina is apparently not in total command of her military and intelligence establishment, which like its counterpart in Pakistan, has been infected by the fundamentalist virus of Afghan vintage and is probably developing an agenda of its own vis-à-vis India."

---Extract from my article dated 23-4-2001 titled BANGLADESH: A BENGALI ABBASI LURKING SOMEWHERE? at Bangladesh: A Bengali Abbasi Lurking Somewhere?

-----------------------------------------------

The current mutiny across Bangladesh by directly-recruited junior officers and other ranks of the Bangladesh Rifles (BD) bodes ill for the recently-elected (in December, 2008) Government headed by Sheikh Hasina. Their mutiny, which started in Dhaka on February 25, 2009, and has since spread to other parts of the country, including Chittagong, ostensibly over long-pending grievances regarding pay and allowances and food rations, is directed till now not against the political leadership but against the senior army officers----serving and retired---on deputation to the BDR.

2. The targeted Army officers occupy senior positions in the command and control of the BDR and their pay and allowances and other perks are governed by those applicable to the army officers and not by those applicable to the directly-recruited officers of the BDR. Resentment over what is perceived by the direct recruits as the step-motherly treatment meted out to them by the deputationists and re-employed officers of the Army seem to have acted as the trigger for the mutiny. The spreading mutiny, during which a number of senior army officers serving on deputation in the BDR, are reported to have been either killed or held hostage, seems to have taken the Army and political leadership by surprise. It was the outcome of a secret conspiracy well-planned and well-executed by the junior officers and other ranks. The intelligence wing of the Bangladesh Police and the Army-dominated Directorate-General of Forces Intelligence (DGFI) seem to have been taken by surprise. If the DGFI had advance information, it would have at least tried to alert the senior army officers so that they did not become targets and victims of the mutineers. The fact that it did not do so suggests that the DGFI was not aware.

3. The fact that the mutineers were able to plan and execute this conspiracy in total secrecy with even the grass-roots political cadres of different parties not getting scent of it, speaks of a well-organised anti-army network inside the BDR. The identities of the ring leaders of the conspiracy remain unclear. A question of major concern both to the BD political and military leadership as well as to India should be---- was the mutiny purely due to bread and butter issues or is there something more to it?

4. As in the case of the BD Army, in the case of the BDR too, many of the recruits at the lower levels come from the villages and quite a few of them are products of the mushrooming madrasas across the country funded by money from Saudi Arabia, Kuwait and Pakistan. The rural areas of Bangladesh and the madrasas there are the main recruiting and brainwashing grounds of the Harkat-ul-Jihad-al-Islami (HUJI-B) and other jihadi organisations. While the international community has paid considerable attention to monitoring the infiltration of the Pakistani Armed Forces by fundamentalist and jihadi elements since the days of the late Gen.Zia-ul-Haq, similar attention has not been paid to monitoring the presence of fundamentalist and jihadi elements in the BD Armed Forces and the BDR.

5. Senior officers' relationship with the junior ranks has always been the Achilles' heel of the BDR, which used to be known before the birth of BD in 1971 as the East Pakistan Rifles (EPR). The EPR consisted largely of Bengali direct recruits officered by Punjabi and Pashtun deputationists from the Pakistan Army. Resentment over the humiliating attitude of the Pakistani Army officers towards the Bengali junior ranks was an important factor, which had contributed to the desertion of large sections of the Bengali junior ranks from the EPR and their joining the freedom struggle under Sheikh Mujibur Rahman.

6. After the birth of Bangladesh those members of the EPR, who had deserted and joined the freedom struggle, were reconstituted into the hard-core of the newly-created BDR. The force at the lower and middle levels has grown around this hard core. It now has a strength of around 70,000 and its role is mainly trans-border security in times of peace. In Bangladesh territory bordering India, which has been the hotbed of the activities of the HUJI and where many of its training camps are located, the BDR is responsible for security. Its role in this regard often brings it into contact with the HUJI and other jihadi elements.

7. The unfriendly attitude of sections of the lower ranks of the BDR to India became evident from the savage manner in which 15 members of India's Border Security Force (BSF) were abducted, tortured, killed and their bodies mutilated beyond recognition by elements from the BDR in April, 2001. Sheikh Hasina, who was in power at that time too, did not or could not take action against those responsible for this savagery despite her professed friendship for India. The BD Press had quoted the then BD Foreign Secretary, Syed Muazzem Ali, as telling journalists at Dacca on April 20, 2001, as follows: "The border force has standing responsibility of protecting the frontier from any external attacks. BDR are there to repulse any attack on the countrys frontier. There are some situations when decisions are taken instantly. It does not require to send file to Dhaka, get order and then start firing. It is the charter duty of BDR to protect our frontier from any attack on our border. If question of war comes, then the orders from top level may come." He thus tried to justify the action by the BDR.

8. The mutiny and the consequent confrontation between the junior elements of the BDR and the Army has placed Sheikh Hasina in a trickly situation. The Army seems determined to act against the BDR mutineers and crush their revolt by using tanks and other heavy weapons against them. It should be able to crush them in Dhaka and other big towns. Its ability to do so in the rural areas and particularly near the border with India remains to be seen. If the mutineers realise the lack of wisdom of their action and surrender without further resistance, the situation may be controlled. If they put up a resistance in the rural areas, many HUJI and other jihadi elements might join them in the hope of exploiting the situation to their benefit.

9. In the past, the BDR had remained loyal to Sheikh Hasina and other political leaders. They preferred to depend on the police and para-military forces for their personal security than on the Army, which they distrusted. Now she has no other option but to back the army in its confrontation with the mutineers and authorise it to take whatever action it considers necessary to quell the mutiny. The political fall-out of the confrontation could be unpredictable for her Government. The ultimate beneficiaries of any political instability resulting from it could be the jihadis.

10. The developing situation has to be closely watched by India and the rest of the international community. 

Bad Omens From Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*New BDR DG named, no mercy for killers*

Dhaka Feb 27 (bdnews24.com)The government has named a new director general for the troubled border guards Bangladesh Rifles and said the general amnesty will not be for those who "directly" took part in killings.

Abul Kalam Azad, the spokesman for the prime minister, told bdnews24.com that an army officer, Brig Gen Moinul Hossain, AWC, PSC would lead the rebuilding efforts of the paramilitary forces.

"Those who were directly involved in the killings inside the BDR headquarters will not come under the general amnesty announced by the prime minister," press secretary Azad told senior correspondent Sumon Mahbub.

Azad said the prime minister also announced compensation for the victims of the mutiny. He said the government would pay for their children's education.

http://www.bdnews24.com/details.php?cid=2&id=77399&hb=top

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*42 more bodies retrieved from BDR headquarters*
Star Online Report

Forty-two more bodies were recovered in a search today for missing army officers at the headquarters of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) following the 33-hour mutiny that ended Thursday evening.

*Thirty-four of the bodies were recovered from a fifteen-feet-deep manhole near the BDR hospital mortuary around 2:30pm. Fourteen of them were in BDR uniform.
*
*Eight other bodies were recovered from a canal.*

*Fifteen of the deceased were identified as Col Elahi, Col Muazzem, Col Emdad, Col Ensat, Col Ehsan, Maj Masum, Maj Rafiq, Maj Moshiur, Maj Haider, Maj Khalid, Col Latifur Rahman, Col Nakibur Rahman, Col Imam Shawkat, Lt Col Rabi Rahman and Maj Mahbub.*

Relatives of the missing officers and soldiers thronged Nawabganj sluice gate and BDR headquarters areas for the bodies of their near and dear ones.

In the joint hunt of army, police and Rab, a huge number of BDR uniforms were found abandoned inside the headquarters .

The 33-hour mutiny by disgruntled border guards ended Thursday after Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina warned of tough action over any "suicidal activities".

The Daily Star - Details News

------------------------------------------------------------------------

*This is no mutiny!It was systematic and planned way to destroy the backbone of the armySo many talented officers were killed.It will take a decade for Bangladesh army to replenish their loses.*


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> *New BDR DG named, no mercy for killers*
> 
> Dhaka Feb 27 (bdnews24.com)The government has named a new director general for the troubled border guards Bangladesh Rifles and said the general amnesty will not be for those who "directly" took part in killings.
> 
> Abul Kalam Azad, the spokesman for the prime minister, told bdnews24.com that an army officer, Brig Gen Moinul Hossain, AWC, PSC would lead the rebuilding efforts of the paramilitary forces.
> 
> "Those who were directly involved in the killings inside the BDR headquarters will not come under the general amnesty announced by the prime minister," press secretary Azad told senior correspondent Sumon Mahbub.
> 
> Azad said the prime minister also announced compensation for the victims of the mutiny. He said the government would pay for their children's education.
> 
> http://www.bdnews24.com/details.php?cid=2&id=77399&hb=top



Good,but I am afraid most of the murderers have already fled the scene.
I would like some "cross-fire" or "encounter" on the killers by RAB.Would definitely enjoy it.

As the time passing by,more and more people lost their sympathy with BDR jawans and now turning against them.The way they committed atrocities,unbelievable.

Many innocent BDR jawans were also killed,those who did not want to take part in the Mutiny.The most agitated and the culprit group were few hundred and probably fled the HQ.


----------



## leonblack08

*Mutiny planned, funded: Nanak*
Star Online Report

*State Minister for LGRD and Cooperatives Jahangir Kabir Nanak today said the killing of army officers during the BDR mutiny was an act of sabotage.
*
*"It did not happen out of blue. It was a conspiracy. They were killed in a well-planned way,"* Nanak told reporters at 4:15pm at the VIP gate of BDR headquarters near Jhigatala.

The state minister said *a vested group had long been working on the conspiracy and it distributed millions of taka among the BDR soldiers.
*
He also vowed that the conspirators must face exemplary punishment.

Parliament whip Mirza Azam accompanied Nanak.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*Mutiny inciters will be tracked down: PM*
Star Online Report

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina today said *those who instigated the mutiny at Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) would face administrative action.
*
*"The government will find those out who were behind the BDR mutiny,"* Hasina told reporters after visiting the relatives of BDR officers, who had been held hostages, at Mirpur cantonment this afternoon.

Army Chief Moyeen U Ahmed was present.

In a televised speech on Thursday, *the prime minister announced general amnesty to the BDR mutineers and announced to make sure their safety that apparently quickened the end of the mutiny.*
*
"Nobody could have staged the rebellion alone. A certain quarter must be involved behind the incident. Everyone was not involved, but a group was," *the prime minister added.

Earlier, the prime minister visited the Combined Military Hospital in Dhaka cantonment where injured army officers were undergoing treatment, said PM's press secretary Abul Kalam Azad.

The Daily Star - Details News

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Going in the right direction so far.


----------



## leonblack08

*Col Gulzar's body identified*
Star Online Report

The body of Colonel Gulzar Uddin Ahmed was retrieved today from the headquarters of Bangladesh Rifles.

Lieutenant Colonel Shamsuzzaman Khan, commanding officer of Rapid Action Battalion-2, identified Gulzar's body.

*Gulzar was the founding director of the intelligence wing of Rab.*

*He had led the operation to arrest militant kingpin Shaikh Abdur Rahman who was later convicted and hanged Sylhet.
*
In December, he was deputed to BDR as commander of Sylhet Sector from Rab.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> As the time passing by,more and more people lost their sympathy with BDR jawans and now turning against them.The way they committed atrocities,unbelievable.



The mood in the country is sombre and anger in the cantonment seems to be brewing. Has anyone been able to verify the BSF text messages inciting the BDR jawans? I find the Indian proposal for a peace mission also very suspicious. Also some of the RAW analysis is very quick to identify the suspects i.e. ISI, Jamaat, SQC, HuJi (B), madrassah education. This is even though many of the Jawans were heard chanting Joy Bangla (a very secular expression).


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Gen Shakil's body takes toll to 67*

Dhaka, Feb 27 (bdnews24.com)  The body of slain BDR chief Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed was found in a ditch near the Dabar Hall inside the headquarters compound, taking the official toll for the dead to 67 in the two-day mutiny.

The head of Fire Service, Brig Gen Abu Nayeem Md Shahidullah, identified the general's body.

"The body was stripped of uniform, but I could still recognise since I knew him so well personally," the Fire chief told reporters late Friday afternoon.

The corpse was one of the 44 found since the operation to retrieve bodies of slain army officers began inside the compound Friday morning, Shahidullah said.

The Fire Service official said all 44 were army officers.

Another notable of the latest find was the body former additional director general of RAB and BDR Sylhet sector commander Col Gulzar Uddin Ahmed.

The wife of Gen Shakil, Nazneen Ahmed, also believed killed, was yet to be traced, the Fire chief said.

*One found Friday morning*

On Friday morning, police said they retrieved one body from near the BDR Gate No 1. The dead was identified as a BDR member, but the identity could not be established immediately.

*Nine reported found late Thursday night*

Nine bodies were recovered from the BDR compound half and hour past midnight Thursday.

The nine could not be identified immediately, assistant sub-inspector of Dhanmondi Police Station Saiful Islam told bdnews24.com.

Six of the bodies were sent to Dhaka Medical College Hospital and then to Mitford Hospital for inquest, the ASI said.

Retired lieutenant colonel Delwar Hossain and his wife Lovely Begum were apparently killed inside the DG's bungalow. The couple were their guests.

Their bodies were recovered after the rebels' surrender from the bungalow.

*Six found early Thursday*

Earlier, six bodies were recovered from Kamrangirchar near the Buriganga river early Thursday, police said.

Among these bodies was that of BDR DDG Brig Gen Abdul Bari.

"All six were found in BDR officer uniforms," Kamrangirchar officer-in-charge Mainuddin Khan told bdnews24.com.

The bodies, recovered between 6am and 8am, were laid out for inquest and identification at Nawabganj Park until around 10am before being taken to Mitford Hospital for autopsy, he said.

Brother-in-law Nero and ex-colleague Brig Gen (retd) Saber Ahmed identified the body of the BDR DDG.

Wife Nusrat Jahan and brother-in-law Zia identified the body Col Abu Musa Ayub Kaiser Ahmed.

Nephew Baktia Sumon identified Col Zahid Hossain.

Brother Mahbubul Haider identified the body of Captain Mazharul Haider, son-in-law of IGP Noor Mohammad.

Relative Dr Atiur Rahman identified the body Col Anisuzzaman, son of former cabinet secretary and former minister Mahbubuzzaman.

One of the bodies remained unidentified, said Kamrangirchar OC Khan.

"They were found this morning, in the same area as the two the day before," he said.

*First two bodies*

The bodies of two senior officers were the first to be recovered Wednesday.

They were apparently dumped in a drain behind the BDR compound and then floated up to Kamrangirchar, police said.

Col Mujibul Huq commanded the Dhaka Sector and headed the emergency government's Operation Daal-Bhat.

The body of Lt Col Enayet, commander of 36 Battalion, was found alongside Huq's.

*Three bystanders*

Three civilian bystanders also lost their lives. 

Gen Shakil&#39;s body takes toll to 67 :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

India always try to blame and accuse these same people in order to hide Indian subversive act inside Bangladesh. Nothing new on Indian propaganda.

But fact of the matter is people in the country and in armed forces know Indians are behind this mutiny.

Here is the SmS news from Bangla daily
::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## blain2

Gents, My condolences. Inna lillahi wa inna alaihi rajaoun. This is indeed a great loss for the Bangladesh Army and the nation. I really cannot imagine losing this many field ranking officers (Majs and Cols) even in a war let alone a mutiny. This is extremely tragic and as someone has stated above, would take years for the Army to make up as the experience and leadership that officers of such ranks provide to their units cannot be had overnight.

I just hope that these BDR culprits are punished for these ghastly murders. If the BD govt goes easy, this would be setting a wrong precedence for other disgruntled military and law enforcement agencies in the future. I would even venture to say that nothing short of disbandment and re-organization of the BDR would work. 

One of the issues that I find disturbing here is as follows. Why is the BDR such a large force? Why is this force not broken down into smaller formations? While not perfect, in Pakistan, our border guards are split up by provinces even though the offrs are seconded from the Army as in the case of BDR. While good treatment of the men under the command is of paramount interest, from a security standpoint, you simply cannot have such a large force which is not integrated into the Army. While there are many lessons to be learned here by others in the region including Pakistan, I hope stern action is taken against these people. 

I am truly amazed at the level of anger and frustration which leads these BDR men to kill officers in the tens. Its simply mind-boggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I hear of disturbances in Sylhet, Chittagong and Dhaka cantonments. Anyone know whats going on if anything?


----------



## idune

blain2 said:


> Gents, My condolences. Inna lillahi wa inna alaihi rajaoun. This is indeed a great loss for the Bangladesh Army and the nation. I really cannot imagine losing this many field ranking officers (Majs and Cols) even in a war let alone a mutiny. This is extremely tragic and as someone has stated above, would take years for the Army to make up as the experience and leadership that officers of such ranks provide to their units cannot be had overnight.
> 
> I just hope that these BDR culprits are punished for these ghastly murders. If the BD govt goes easy, this would be setting a wrong precedence for other disgruntled military and law enforcement agencies in the future. I would even venture to say that nothing short of disbandment and re-organization of the BDR would work.
> 
> One of the issues that I find disturbing here is as follows. Why is the BDR such a large force? Why is this force not broken down into smaller formations? While not perfect, in Pakistan, our border guards are split up by provinces even though the offrs are seconded from the Army as in the case of BDR. While good treatment of the men under the command is of paramount interest, from a security standpoint, you simply cannot have such a large force which is not integrated into the Army. While there are many lessons to be learned here by others in the region including Pakistan, I hope stern action is taken against these people.
> 
> I am truly amazed at the level of anger and frustration which leads these BDR men to kill officers in the tens. Its simply mind-boggling.



blain2 appreciate your kind word and suggestion. But answer your question on why BDR forces is large - given our threat perception (namely from india) we have rather small army. BDR always served as complementary force to our nation defense. They were guarding borders but this forces are well traind along with army to do the job during the time of need.


----------



## idune

MBI Munshi said:


> I hear of disturbances in Sylhet, Chittagong and Dhaka cantonments. Anyone know whats going on if anything?



Munshi bahi if you have a msn or yahoo IM please pm me.


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> *This is no mutiny!It was systematic and planned way to destroy the backbone of the armySo many talented officers were killed.It will take a decade for Bangladesh army to replenish their loses.*




Yes, now I can sense... Now All my sympathy for them(BDR culprits) is gone... they should be brought to justice... they looted army officers' valuable assets, killed innumerable innocents.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

idune said:


> Munshi bahi if you have a msn or yahoo IM please pm me.



No sorry brother I do not have MSN or Yahoo IM. I did have before but had too many disturbances.

*I hear that many of the army officers killed in the mutiny were transferred to BDR in the last 1 month. They were some of the best and most brilliant officers the army had. The implication is that they were transfered to be killed. This was pre-planned well in advance to disable our army. Some of the BDR people may have been actually brought in from outside. *


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> No sorry brother I do not have MSN or Yahoo IM. I did have before but had too many disturbances.
> 
> *I hear that many of the army officers killed in the mutiny were transferred to BDR in the last 1 month. They were some of the best and most brilliant officers the army had. The implication is that they were transfered to be killed. This was pre-planned well in advance to disable our army. Some of the BDR people may have been actually brought in from outside. *



thats a very harsh truth Mr. Munshi...
Hope you're wrong...


----------



## Bull

MBI Munshi said:


> Why do commentators and writers in BD never say what they mean? They should say that India is a suspect not 'outside forces'. Who else could this be other than RAW? ISI simply does not have the depth in Bangladesh to carry out an operation like this. Clearly Col. Faruk Khan does not think it is the Americans since he made the observation at a US trade meeting.



Ok, there is a string of posts here which states RAW/IA/BSF were behind these mutiny. I didnt know which post to quote and reply so i chose a random one.


What's India's interest in this mutiny?

How can one believe BSF sms's to be behind this? Would Pakistani rangers do the same to PA if BSF/IA send them derogaratory sms's? Does incitation from across border be justifed for such a mass killing of BA top brass.

Traditionally BA is suppose to be 'soft' on India while BDR the hardliner.

Since Shk Hasina is a 'Indian agent' as per the member's here, doesnt such an act weaken her? Would India like that?

And one more line of advice to Bangladeshi members here, your country is no banana republic, please dont strive to make it sound like one with your posts.


----------



## Raquib

Bull said:


> Ok, there is a string of posts here which states RAW/IA/BSF were behind these mutiny. I didnt know which post to quote and reply so i chose a random one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *[*]Traditionally BA is suppose to be 'soft' on India while BDR the hardliner.*



yea... BA seems so "soft" 'cause they're not deployed along the border.
they are undoubtedly more hard-liner, merciless towards its enemy than any other forces in Bangladesh, where BDR is out of question. everyone here knows about it.
To tell you the truth, I know many BA officers and also my uncle in the BN who totally dislike India because of its attitudes and RAW stuffs in Bangladesh...no offense...


----------



## blain2

idune said:


> blain2 appreciate your kind word and suggestion. But answer your question on why BDR forces is large - given our threat perception (namely from india) we have rather small army. BDR always served as complementary force to our nation defense. They were guarding borders but this forces are well traind along with army to do the job during the time of need.



Keep the size the same. However the force should be broken down under regional/provincial commands. Its too large of a single entity to handle in case of such situations.


----------



## Bull

Raquib said:


> yea... BA seems so "soft" 'cause they're not deployed along the border.
> they are undoubtedly more hard-liner, merciless towards its enemy than any other forces in Bangladesh, where BDR is out of question. everyone here knows about it.
> To tell you the truth, I know many BA officers and also my uncle in the BN who totally dislike India because of its attitudes and RAW stuffs in Bangladesh...no offense...



So when the whole BA/BN/BDR apparatus dislikes IA/BSF/RAW, how can these guys pull it off ?

And mind you these were not a guy here or there, but much more in a massive scale.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> No sorry brother I do not have MSN or Yahoo IM. I did have before but had too many disturbances.
> 
> *I hear that many of the army officers killed in the mutiny were transferred to BDR in the last 1 month. They were some of the best and most brilliant officers the army had. The implication is that they were transfered to be killed. This was pre-planned well in advance to disable our army. Some of the BDR people may have been actually brought in from outside. *



Mr.Munshi it was all planned months ago.*Many best officers came to take presidential awards,which shows their quality*.The Traitors planned it before,knowing all of them would be together at the same place.
Zahangir Nanak said,from the talks he could realise,*large sum was flown into BDR troops for this operation.*

It is no mutiny,But a bloody murderous attempt to destroy our armed forces and they succeeded.The distrust between armed forces is all time high.And I wonder what will come next.The Conspirators will attack again.

Those who killed are traitors and they should be punished for commiting treason.From the looks,I get the feeling RAB and Military already started extracting truth the traditional way.

Even during a war time,enemy forces can't completely annihilate a Chain of Command,but here they did with brutality and cold blood.


----------



## leonblack08

blain2 said:


> Keep the size the same. However the force should be broken down under regional/provincial commands. Its too large a single entity to handle in case of such situations.



Sir don't you think a massive shake up is needed.As once a betrayer,always a betrayer?

In that case should we disband BDR?


----------



## leonblack08

*Khaleda demands exemplary punishment to Pilkhana killers*
Star Online Report

Leader of the opposition Khaleda Zia today demanded proper investigation into the killings at Pilkhana and *exemplary punishment to those who were involved in the killings.
*
She also termed the government announcement of 'general amnesty' to the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) mutineers as a *'strategic mistake'*.

Meanwhile, the prime minister's spokesman today said the amnesty would not cover the ringleaders of the mutiny and those who were involved in killing.

Khaleda alleged that the government delayed to start the rescue operation that might increase the death toll.

She urged the countrymen and the national forces to stay united against all conspiracies and show utmost patience in the greater interests of the country.

In a written statement after visiting the Combined Military Hospital, the BNP chief urged the government to eliminate the misunderstanding and mistrust among the national security forces.

Khaleda spent some time with the relatives of the killed officers and consoled them.

The Daily Star - Details News
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well I saw both Sheikh Hasina and Khaleda Zia crying when they were consoling the family members of the army men.They know their feeling,as they both lost their family members through this type of *Betrayal*.


----------



## HK-47

What happened to all those rebels who did the killings?have they escaped or what?
I believe they should be exempted from the amnesty.
It was planned and a powerful force was behind this I can say.



> In that case should we disband BDR?



I think temporarily all units should be disbanded and not all soldiers were traitors even those inside the HQ compound.Formations should be reconstituted after only the investigations have been thoroughly done and conspirators punished.

I must say my sympathy for them has lessened somewhat.Maybe BDR personnel welfare should be addressed but those people have to go.


----------



## chindit

When did the BSF and BDR suddenly become BFFs that they should be SMS-ing and Txting each other? this is absolutely ridiculous. if any the BSF hates the BDR's guts.


----------



## Bull

What happened to all those grievances that BDR had? What happened to the news that the BA officer first shot BDR soldier?


----------



## TopCat

Bull said:


> What happened to all those grievances that BDR had? What happened to the news that the BA officer first shot BDR soldier?



Everybody has grievances in Bangladesh. When somebody enlist in the army, they should know what their pay is and what they suppose to do for the country. They also should know that they have to obey by the order of the officers, no matter how junior he is and also their privileges are. I also should make it clear that, nobody likes their boss and likes to take order. But when you enlist, you have to take that disliking as your pride and there is a certain mindset for that which suppose to be in somebody's blood to be a good soldier. A soldier is born not created. Now why am I saying that? Its because there are some very big flaws in those recruitment process I believe due to political interference. That must be addressed first and army should take full control of all army affairs without taking any political consideration.

Now another point, I am seriously smelling raat on the whole mutiny thing. We have to wait and see. I dont believe the plan was done within BD territory. It came from outside. BDR soldiers all came from borders and they live 100 of miles away from each other. They can not organize a mutiny of this scale within a week, which is practically impossible. There must be some other forces and we have to find who have access to those BDRs. If there were any Indian involvement in it, BD needs to go to security council right away. We took a lot of shits so far. Enough is enough... PERIOD.

India postponed 22 Feb joint military exercise which suppose to take place.. WHY???


----------



## TopCat

HK-47 said:


> What happened to all those rebels who did the killings?have they escaped or what?
> I believe they should be exempted from the amnesty.
> It was planned and a powerful force was behind this I can say.
> 
> 
> 
> I think temporarily all units should be disbanded and not all soldiers were traitors even those inside the HQ compound.Formations should be reconstituted after only the investigations have been thoroughly done and conspirators punished.
> 
> I must say my sympathy for them has lessened somewhat.Maybe BDR personnel welfare should be addressed but those people have to go.



You are 100% right. They must go.. except those units who still under direct army command. I am not sure how many are still under them.


----------



## TopCat

blain2 said:


> Keep the size the same. However the force should be broken down under regional/provincial commands. Its too large a single entity to handle in case of such situations.



There must be some revision the way it had been run. Size should not be the same but bigger and stronger. Bangladesh is totally united right now and people are behind the army. Somebody really wants a weak Bangladesh for sure, and thats not going to happen. Bangladesh will emerge stronger and sharper, god willing.
I never seen BD is so united, in my entire life just see the image below.

A soldier is crying for his officers... Thats what our strength is...


----------



## blain2

Iajdani, 

So who is behind this attempt to "weaken" BD? Can folks be clear about what is being asserted here? (Sorry for being so politically incorrect and asking this question) ;-)

Why would you want BDR to be bigger and stronger? What if they pose another challenge to BA when they are more capable?


----------



## Al-zakir

Trial of killers will be fast-tracked 


Sat, Feb 28th, 2009 1:10 am BdST



Dhaka, Feb 27 (bdnews24.com) A senior army officer said in a statement Friday night that trial of those who killed scores of army officers in the two-day BDR mutiny will be fast-tracked.

"The general amnesty announced by the prime minister does not mean that those who took part in killing, mutiny, arson and other heinous activities will be pardoned," lieutenant general Muhammad Abdul Mubin said.

"Vested quarters have tried to damage the image of the patriotic armed forces through provocation and propaganda," the general said, calling for national unity.

Mubin read out from a written statement minutes before midnight and said he was clarifying "a few points at the instruction of the prime minister".

"Those who committed such barbaric and brutal acts cannot be pardoned and will not be pardoned," said Mubin, principal staff officer to the Armed Forces Division overseen by the prime minister herself.

"In order to ensure a speedy trial, the government will form a special tribunal and surely give exemplary punishment (to those guilty)," the general said.

"And proper representation from the army in the inquiry committee will be ensured," he added.

He repeated an earlier government announcement that the dead would be buried with full state honour and that the families provided with "all facilities".

The general said the two-day mutiny had tarnished Bangladesh's image internationally.

"The incidents of the last two days have completely destroyed the BDR chain of command, which makes this force as well as the country's security very much vulnerable.

"Restoring the chain of command is imperative in the interest of national security.

"The government has already appointed Brig Gen Moinul director general of the Bangladesh Rifles.

"Under his leadership, the command structure of the entire force will be re-organised."

The statement followed Gen Moeen's meeting with the prime minister, which ended at 11pm.

"Respected members of the armed forces, the Honourable Prime Minister and the government are fully aware of, and sympathetic to, all your sentiments and reactions."

The general said the members of the armed forces must be patient, and play a responsible role.

"We must remain united and act together to show respect to the departed souls of the officers who died," Mubin said.

"This is absolutely vital for the country's security and peace in general.

"It is our moral responsibility to maintain national unity in these times of national crisis."

He referred to the government announcement that the nation would officially mourn the dead till Sunday.

bdnews24.com/sum/bd/2359h

Trial of killers will be fast-tracked :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

New BDR DG named, no mercy for killers 

Fri, Feb 27th, 2009 11:44 am BdST
Dhaka Feb 27 (bdnews24.com)The government has named a new director general for the troubled border guards Bangladesh Rifles and said the general amnesty will not be for those who "directly" took part in killings.

Abul Kalam Azad, the spokesman for the prime minister, told bdnews24.com that an army officer, Brig Gen Moinul Hossain, AWC, PSC would lead the rebuilding efforts of the paramilitary forces.

"Those who were directly involved in the killings inside the BDR headquarters will not come under the general amnesty announced by the prime minister," press secretary Azad told senior correspondent Sumon Mahbub.

Azad said the prime minister also announced compensation for the victims of the mutiny. He said the government would pay for their children's education.

bdnews24.com/sum/bd/1643h

New BDR DG named, no mercy for killers :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

blain2 said:


> Iajdani,
> 
> So who is behind this attempt to "weaken" BD? Can folks be clear about what is being asserted here? (Sorry for being so politically incorrect and asking this question) ;-)
> 
> Why would you want BDR to be bigger and stronger? What if they pose another challenge to BA when they are more capable?



I think your question can be answered by asking a few more relevant questions -

1. Whose does this terrible incident benefit? In other words, a weaker Bangladesh Army and BDR is in whose interest? 

2. Who could carry out such a conspiracy? Which agency or organization has the sophistication, logistics and finance resources to carry out such an operation?

3. Which group was the first to propagate disinformation on the incident? There is sufficient evidence of some quarter having blamed ISI, Jamaat, Salahuddin Quader Choudhury and HuJi(B) for the mutiny.

4. Is there any evidence linking any group, agency or organization to the mutiny? So far we have some information that BSF personnel were sending SMS messages to the BDR jawans inciting them to violence.

5. Who was the first to offer assistance even before any request was made? We know that India suggested sending a Peace Mission to protect the Calcutta-Dhaka friendship train service in the wake of the BDR mutiny?

The answer to these questions will indicate who was behind this appalling and horrific act.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Sheikh Hasina: Bangladesh's toothless tiger*

Just as things were looking up for Bangladesh, another crisis has plunged the country back into chaos.

The revolt by the Bangladesh Rifles, the country's border security force, highlights how fragile its 'progress' is, and how easily the new democratic settlement between the army and political establishment remains.

When BDR rebels started shooting their army officers at their Dhaka HQ, the new prime minister Sheikh Hasina capitulated to their demands so quickly that it sent shockwaves around the region. Her apparent weakness raised fears that it might encourage the rebellion to spread.

Her desire to nip the revolt in the bud, even if it meant surrender, reveals a country which has lost its confidence.

It was not so long ago that Sheikh Hasina swaggered the country, persecuting her political rivals, mostly Khaleda Zia of the BNP, and then, in turn being persecuted by them.

Their confidence then was such that they didn't notice the country collapse around them as they fought it out.

Then when the army called time on the feud that had come to define Bangladesh, they almost lost everything.

Sheikh Hasina has been returned to power by the ballot-box, but she knows she is not the force she once was. The swagger has gone, and perhaps with it the ability to rule.

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/dean_nelson/blog/2009/02/27/sheikh_hasina_bangladeshs_toothless_tiger


----------



## rubyjackass

Well, I think she managed the situation exceptionally well. And please be informed I am not a fan of her, not even because she "supports" India.
To get a hold on such a situation nation wide with a possibility to spread, all without army action is appreciable. I dont understand how people still have complaints against her conduct in saving the situation. 

And Mr. Munshi, please tell me what, if at all, harm on earth India can do with a small peace force in Bangladesh near a railway line(I am not in support of India doing that either)?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The following views expressed in the following news report originally came from Indian sources such as SAAG (which is sponsored by RAW) or directly from Indian intelligence as appeared on IBN Live website 

Bad Omens From Bangladesh

http://ibnlive.in.com/news/bangladesh-rifles-mutiny-ends-mystery-remains/86374-2.html

Why are Bangladesh nationals using information manufactured by Indian intelligence? Did no one see the BDR Jawans chanting Joy Bangla as they were engaged in their rampage and killing? Is this the slogan of Islamist fundamentalists? Finally why did India propose to send a Peace Mission to protect the Calcutta-Dhaka Friendship train without even being requested? What would happen if we offered them transit? We can expect they would not need to offer us assistance they would simply send their troops into Bangladesh since we now have an open border after the revolt. We also have information that BSF were sending SMS messages to the BDR jawans during the mutiny. Although this has still to be verified the indications are that Indian intelligence and their human assets in Bangladesh are involved in propagating disinformation and propaganda to misdirect public attention from the real source of the rebellion. I find it utterly disgraceful and appalling that after such a tragedy our own citizens would participate in this Indian game. They should be calling for unity but their acts speak of disunity. 

*Anti-liberation forces instigate BDR-men to attack army officers*

Staff Correspondent

The Bangladesh Today - February 28, 2009 

An organised gang influenced by anti-liberation forces in a preplanned way instigated BDR members to launch barbaric attacks on army officials and killed them intentionally in a move to create an anarchic situation in the country.

This allegation was made by participants at a discussion meeting organised by Ekattur er Ghatak Dalal Nirmul Committee at WVA auditorium in the capital on Friday afternoon. Political leaders, lawyers and professors took part in the discussion presided over by National Professor Kabir Chowdhury. 

The participants said after the take over of power by Awami League-led 14-party alliance government, the trial of war criminals has been demanded by the people and that has already been approved by the parliament. Under this circumstance, an organised gang influenced by anti-liberation force instigated the BDR members to create an anarchic situation in the country in order to foil the proposed trial of war criminals.

They said good numbers of fundamentalists were appointed at different significant sectors of the country during the tenure of BNP-led four-party alliance government. Now they are trying to destroy the mission and vision of the government including the trial of war criminals so that it does not take any steps against the war criminals. 

Barrister Tania Amir said in order to create countrywide anarchic situation to foil the proposed trial of war criminals, an organised armed gang influenced by anti-liberation forces launched attack on army officials and killed them intentionally. They also violated their wives during the attack which lost happened in 1971. 

"To keep the situation under control, our Primer Minister Sheikh Hasina announced amnesty but the amnesty will not cover of murderer and violations. Trial of killers and violators must be held under existing procedures," she said. 

Workers party president also MP Rashed Khan Menon said soon after taking decision over trial of war criminals, a certain group are becoming very active to create anarchic situation throughout the country. "We will have to take steps against this vested quarter carefully, because conspirators might instigate and create more untoward situations anytime," he said.

Kabir Chowdhury said soon after announcing amnesty, the situation came under control but it does not mean that the mutineers will be freed from criminal offence. Trial is must for killers and violators. "The government will have to reform the function of BDR and different intelligence departments immediately and take measures for ensuring trial of mutineers," he said.

________________________________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halaku Khan

*BDR Commander's wife raped, thrown from building, 3 masterminds arrested*

Bangladeshi army officers' bodies found as death toll from rebellion rises to 70

 Guardian shown around scene of devastation
 Show trials expected after hundreds detained

* Randeep Ramesh and Maloti Monsur in Dhaka
* The Guardian, Saturday 28 February 2009
* larger | smaller

The bodies of dozens of army officers were exhumed from shallow graves in the headquarters of Bangladesh's border guard unit yesterday, bringing the death toll from the two-day rebellion to more than 70.

Soldiers from the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), a paramilitary unit that patrols the country's borders, tried to flee dressed as civilians but hundreds were detained after the army set up roadblocks around the country. The government announced three days of national mourning.

Although the rebels were offered a general amnesty once they surrendered, ministers said there would be no pardon for "people directly involved in the killings". This means the country could see show trials followed by mass hangings as the legal penalty for mutiny is the gallows.

The revolt raised questions about the stability of the mainly Muslim country of 140 million people. Bangladesh had only returned to democratic rule two months ago and has a long history of coups, with two presidents assassinated.

The troops rose up against their commanders this week after a pay dispute spiralled. There had been resentment in the unit as the paramilitaries, who earn £70 a month, had complained about the practice of appointing army officers to head the BDR. The border guards were also aggrieved because they were barred from lucrative UN peacekeeping missions.

The rebels, identified by red bandanas, sprayed bullets into the unit's officer corps at an annual durbar, a meeting where ordinary troops can bring grievances to the higher ranks.

The renegade unit killed their commanding officers and raped officers' wives, the army said. They also shot dead friends and family. More than 2,000 BDR paramilitaries took over the headquarters of the BDR regiment, holding more than 100 people hostage. They only surrendered after the country's prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, sent in tanks and warned they were on a "suicidal path".

*Yesterday the Guardian was taken on a tour of the colonial bungalow where the BDR's commander, Major General Shakil Ahmed, his wife and another military couple, Colonel Delowar and his wife, were killed. There was blood on the wall and floor, among the shattered glass and broken furniture. The army said Col Delowar was beaten repeatedly over the head with a stone, and that his wife died after a television was dropped on her skull.

Mrs Ahmed was shot, raped and killed by being thrown off a five-floor building, the army said. The body of the major general was found in a shallow grave. Many of the bodies were dumped in hastily dug holes covered by little more than mounds of dirt. Others had been thrown into the sewers of this sprawling compound that housed the soldiers and many of their families.*

"There were 63 persons arrested by the police. *Among them three masterminds. They confessed all this to the police*," said Major Shumon Ahmed. The death toll looks likely to rise, with dozens of senior officers missing.

Their families are waiting anxiously for news. "Let me talk to my father. Where is my father?" cried 10-year-old Mohammad Rakib, son of Captain Mohammad Shamim, standing outside the headquarters of the border agency with his mother.

The crisis was the first real test for the new prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, who kept her nerve when it appeared that the mutineers would not back down. Dhaka's largest newspaper, the Daily Star, had hailed "her sagacious handling of the situation which resulted in the prevention of a further bloodbath."


----------



## idune

*20-25 soldiers behind carnage*
Claim survivors, some BDR troops

M Abul Kalam Azad

*The mutiny in Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) was spearheaded by a group of 20 to 25 non-commissioned soldiers who forced others to take up guns and participate in the savagery that followed, according to information shared by surviving officers and some fleeing mutineers.

They said the small group of leaders, all of whom were based in Pilkhana BDR Headquarters, carried out all the mindless killings, most of which took place between 9:00am and 11:00am on Wednesday.
*
As soon as the first shot was fired, some of the rebel leaders armed themselves and locked the officers inside Darbar Hall at gunpoint, while some others rushed to the residence of the BDR director general and other officers.

Some went to the arms depot and broke open its doors. Then they forced other soldiers present in Pilkhana to take up arms as well, many of whom were there that day from battalions outside Dhaka, on the occasion of the BDR Week.

*"If you don't take up arms and join us, you will be shot," a leader of the mutiny was quoted by a soldier, who like many others fled the headquarters on Thursday.*

*He said the majority of the soldiers were against the killing of so many officers.*

*"There were arguments between the mutiny leaders and other soldiers about the killings. Many tried to convince the leaders that all officers are not bad. But the leaders were furious," he said.*

Another soldier said many of the soldiers felt deprived and were angry about the role of some top officers, whom they branded as corrupt. "There was no argument about the fate of the corrupt persons," he said adding some soldiers were also killed as they tried to stop the killings.

*The soldiers said most of them broke down in tears seeing so many dead bodies of officers, scattered at different places in the compound. Initially many bodies were dumped in sewers.*

The wholesale killing prompted them to flee the headquarters, the soldiers added.

They also said there was no specific leader of the mutiny. All soldiers of the small leading group seemed to be the leaders in the brutality.

They said a few officers were able to come out alive from Pilkhana, because many of the soldiers protested when the mutiny leaders wanted to kill them.

*While narrating the horrible deeds that went on inside Darbar Hall, Lt Col Syed Kamruzzaman, who survived the killing spree, said he was saved by 'a few good soldiers'.

"They took me to another place and kept me hidden from the others," he said at a media briefing in the army staff college officers' mess in Mirpur Cantonment.
*

As the mutineers heard a rumour that the army could storm Pilkhana, the small group of leaders ordered the soldiers to bring out four armoured personnel carriers (APC).

"They pointed their guns at us and ordered us to operate the APCs," said a soldier, who was present in Pilkhana during the mutinee. The unwilling mutineers also had to take positions at different points to face any retaliation.

Some of the soldiers also said the mutiny bosses forced them to dig a mass grave behind the BDR mortuary Wednesday evening and dumped the bodies of dead officers in it.

"I saw three trucks with bodies parked there and some jawans were digging a ditch," said a soldier, who had hidden an officer inside a bathroom to save him. "There were many soldiers who tried to save the officers and their families in many ways," he added.

*Major Firoz, who survived the mutiny, told The Daily Star that some soldiers helped his pregnant wife to leave Pilkhana on Thursday morning. "She became ill and they were kind enough to let her go outside."*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## wave69

I hope and pray that things calm down by now!! latest news is that so far they have removed more than 56 dead bodies of soldiers from the complex. and more are expected.I dont know much about BDR or bangladesh, but this shows without doubt that their anger and frustration must be extremly high !!


----------



## idune

PM and her office should release the name and picture of following:

1) 14 members of BDR team who went to negotiate amnesty with her.

2) BDR soldiers who negotiated with home minister and govt delegation.

These people should be taken to custody (if they are not already) and interrogate thoroughly but no torture. These BDRs who negotiated are the part of core group or know who were part of core group. If found guilty let justise military or otherwise take its course. We don't want any scapegoat but real culprit and their instigator. 

This should be one starting angle. I hope by now intel agencies have their act together and started working to find real instigators.

One other thing I would add that Indian high commission is only few blocks away (5 minutes walking distance) from BDR HQ where the tragedy took place. Investigator should not ignore that fact as evidence are pointing to Indian involvement.


----------



## idune

Niazi9 said:


> MBI you are a true patriot and soldier. For a Bengali nigger you truly understand the Indian threat. If I had to guess I would imagine your mother was one of the countless patriotic bangla whore's who serviced our forces diligently before they betrayed us and therefore you have some pure blood in you.
> 
> It's a shame that more of your countrymen don't think like you.
> 
> And as to the rest of this story, it doesn't surprise me. East Pakistani rifles were traitorous bastards and there legacy remains so.



That is despicable what you have said. I wish you had taught better.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> What happened to all those grievances that BDR had? What happened to the news that the BA officer first shot BDR soldier?



The news was false,spread by the *traitors*.Yes there may be grievances,but you don't kill unarmed people for that.They committed genocide.And it was not for their grievances but it was a conspiracy.

This is my 1000th post,and I request to all Bangladeshi members to change your avatar to something black.Just a personal request.The nation started mourning yesterday.The national flag will be half hoisted till Sunday.


----------



## HK-47

Bull said:


> What happened to all those grievances that BDR had? What happened to the news that the BA officer first shot BDR soldier?



you have a point here.it's all confusing.It will take time to ascertain the truth.



> This should be one starting angle. I hope by now intel agencies have their act together and started working to find real instigators.
> 
> One other thing I would add that Indian high commission is only few blocks away (5 minutes walking distance) from BDR HQ where the tragedy took place. Investigator should not ignore that fact as evidence are pointing to Indian involvement



why are you jumping to conclusions?we should think from every angle.


----------



## leonblack08

Major General(rtd.)Wadud(hope the name is correct),said that to change the name of BDR.As whenever people will talk about BDR,they will remember this Killing and raping and looting.

He might be right,as we can not completely disband BDR,so a new fresh start could help it survive.

Another Maj. General(rtd.) Ibrahim,said some interesting words.
"Saper leze para diso,kintu matha bhango nai"
This means,you stepped on to the tail of a serpent,but did not kill its head.Which clearly indicates,Army will not remain silent over this.They will do everything possible to bring those culprits to punish.

I should say our Army has shown tremendous maturity and restraint,by not firing a single bullet despite the fact they knew their officers were being massacred inside.


----------



## HK-47

Leon,lets think about the army too.They are demoralized.They were bashed during the August 2007 riots with DU and now this.what if they too want to release pent up anger?It's good they have shown restraint.

BDR should be disbanded.an entire new force committed to patrol the borders only will have to be formed.BDR were too stretched out doing a lot of work.


----------



## leonblack08

*Police take control of BDR installations*
*Jawans surrender arms to DCs*

The police yesterday took control of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) sector and battalion headquarters across the country while BDR jawans deserted several border outposts leaving those vulnerable.

*BDR jawans at various sector and battalion headquarters laid down their arms and handed over the keys to the armouries to the deputy commissioners concerned at the instruction of the home ministry.*
*
However, a home ministry source said BDR jawans are patrolling the borders with India and Myanmar with light firearms.*

The police will remain in control of the headquarters until further notice, several district administrators told The Daily Star.

Subedar Maj Siddique and Subedar Shamsul Haque of Rajshahi sector headquarters, now under control of police, handed over their arms and keys to the armoury to the district official. *A number of BDR jawans looked distressed and scared while surrendering their arms.
*
Our Khulna correspondent reports: *Khulna Metropolitan Police took control of the BDR sector headquarters after discussions with BDR members there.
*
Two platoons of police had been deployed there. The BDR barracks in Khulna earlier witnessed a revolt following the Wednesday's mutiny in the capital.

The situation at BDR camps in Thakurgaon and Panchagarh remained calm after the mutineers surrendered their arms. BDR patrol along the borders with India also resumed, said 25 Rifles Battalion head Deputy Assistant Director (DAD) Nazmul Huda and 20 Rifles Battalion head DAD Nurul Islam Fakir.

*In Kurigram, BDR Jawans of 27 Rifles Battalion released Maj Kamal, Maj Altaf and Commanding Officer Suman Kumar Barua and surrendered their arms to Kurigram DC Asaduzzaman. The police took control of the battalion headquarters.*

Our Chittagong correspondent reports: BDR jawans as well as departmental officers of BDR Chittagong Sector Headquarters began surrendering weapons and ammunition, said Chittagong Deputy Commissioner Ashraf Shamim in the evening.

Our correspondent in Dinajpur adds: the police took control of the BDR sector headquarters at Kuthibari in the afternoon.

Our Rajshahi correspondent reports: The bordering areas remained vulnerable as distraught BDR members were reluctant to return to duty amid confusion.

A BOP commander told The Daily Star, *"The smugglers will not be able to cash in on the prevailing situation as the Indian Border Security Force remains on red alert on the other side of the border."*

Our correspondent from Benapole adds: *Although BDR jawans patrolled the border with India at Benapole, the situation remained tense.*

The jawans were without a commanding officer as no army officer deputed to BDR went to the Benapole border camps or barracks.

*Hundreds of passengers and goods-laden trucks remained stranded on the Benapole-Petrapole border after Indian Border Security Force (BSF) closed their side of the border.The police yesterday took control of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) sector and battalion headquarters across the country while BDR jawans deserted several border outposts leaving those vulnerable.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## idune

HK-47 said:


> why are you jumping to conclusions?we should think from every angle.



This is based on facts on ground.....


----------



## idune

HK-47 said:


> BDR should be disbanded.an entire new force committed to patrol the borders only will have to be formed.BDR were too stretched out doing a lot of work.



Disbandment was one of the goal of instigators and doing so will be irreparable damage to the country. What Bangladesh should do is restore TRUST, chain of command and restructure.

It would be good if we can only engage BDR to border duty only but we have shortage of resource.


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> The mood in the country is sombre and anger in the cantonment seems to be brewing. Has anyone been able to verify the BSF text messages inciting the BDR jawans? I find the Indian proposal for a peace mission also very suspicious. Also some of the RAW analysis is very quick to identify the suspects i.e. ISI, Jamaat, SQC, HuJi (B), madrassah education. This is even though many of the Jawans were heard chanting Joy Bangla (a very secular expression).



BDR was received SMS from BSF to kill BA soldiers ? 

Then BSF must have also send SMS to BA not to respond to BDR ?  

BSF must have sent SMS Sheikh Hasina to provide general amnesty to BDR.

Damn why not switch of the mobile phones block service providers jam the 

network. Mutiny was just because of SMS.

Can someone clarify is BDR waiting for more SMS from BSF ?

But I really doubt the people whose hand are in Cookie Jar that is corrupt people.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

Halaku Khan said:


> *BDR Commander's wife raped, thrown from building, 3 masterminds arrested*
> 
> Bangladeshi army officers' bodies found as death toll from rebellion rises to 70
> 
> 
> The bodies of dozens of army officers were exhumed from shallow graves in the headquarters of Bangladesh's border guard unit yesterday, bringing the death toll from the two-day rebellion to more than 70.
> 
> Soldiers from the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), a paramilitary unit that patrols the country's borders, tried to flee dressed as civilians but hundreds were detained after the army set up roadblocks around the country.
> 
> ...........
> 
> 
> The army said Col Delowar was beaten repeatedly over the head with a stone, *and that his wife died after a television was dropped on her skull*.
> 
> Mrs Ahmed was shot, raped and killed by being thrown off a five-floor building, the army said.



Is that stuff really necessary? 

These people are charged with defending the country, yet they're cold enough to pin an old woman down and drop her own television set on her head. 

They should all be hanged for just participating in such. 

Doesn't matter whether they took direct action in the killings or not.


----------



## leonblack08

Who are possibly behind this conspiracy?*By now it is crystal clear to us that this was not a Mutiny,it was planned and executed brutally*.Here are some possible organisations who could be behind this heinous act.

1.RAW

2.ISI

3.Anti-Liberation forces like Jamaat e Islami,JMB,Huji and other terrorist outfits.

Please place your comments.

My evaluation:
Option-1=Possible

If Option 2 and 3 working in tandem=Possible.


----------



## leonblack08

*2 more mass graves found at BDR HQ, 10 bodies retrieved*
Star Online Report

*Ten more bodies including one of a woman was retrieved from a second mass grave after the rescuers found two more mass graves on the BDR headquarters premises today* (Saturday).

The identity of the deceased could not be known immediately as the recovering of the bodies were still going on as of filing of this report at about 12:10pm.

Besides, two more bodies were recovered from the BDR headquarters area this morning.

Rescuers searching for *dozens of officers still missing* after a mutiny by border guards uncovered two more mass graves on the BDR headquarters compound this morning.

Rescuers on Friday found a mass grave on the same compound in the capital containing 38 bodies.

*Another 24 bodies have been recovered in other parts of the compound including in drains and sewers following a 33-hour mutiny by the BDR soldiers that ended on Thursday.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

roadrunner said:


> Is that stuff really necessary?
> 
> These people are charged with defending the country, yet they're cold enough to pin an old woman down and drop her own television set on her head.
> 
> They should all be hanged for just participating in such.
> 
> Doesn't matter whether they took direct action in the killings or not.



Sir I think now you realise,it wasn't for milk and eggs,but it was a conspiracy to destroy our armed forces.

The woman killed was pregnant,how could they be so brutal?

Some arrested BDR soldiers confessed that there was a group between them who forced and threatened others to take up arms.This is proved as some dead bodies of BDR jawans,who did not want to take up arms were also found.
This was the same group who committed all the killings,raping and looting.They probably left the HQ after their job was done.

They also confessed that large sum of money was flowing into the troops from some *"EXTERNAL SOURCE"*,for this *betrayal*.


----------



## afriend

leonblack08 said:


> Who are possibly behind this conspiracy?*By now it is crystal clear to us that this was not a Mutiny,it was planned and executed brutally*.Here are some possible organisations who could be behind this heinous act.
> 
> 1.RAW
> 
> 2.ISI
> 
> 3.Anti-Liberation forces like Jamaat e Islami,JMB,Huji and other terrorist outfits.
> 
> Please place your comments.
> 
> My evaluation:
> Option-1=Possible
> 
> Option 2 and 3 working in tandem=Possible.



Well who can benfity from a weak border..????? 

I think our good old punching bag America /israel/india nexus would be behind all this..!!!!!

Well i just saw the pics of mass graves and stories about the brutality in which the generals and their wives where killed. These scoundrels should be given amnesty by sending them to the gallows.


----------



## leonblack08

Janaza of 33 officers at 3pm
Star Online Report

Namaz-e-janaza of 33 slain army officers, whose bodies were retrieved from a mass grave yesterday after a mutiny by the border guards, will be held at 3:00pm today (Saturday) at the Army Stadium in Banani of the capital.

*Namaz-e-janaza of Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed, slain chief of the Bangladesh Riffles (BDR), will also be held at the same place.*

The BDR rebel soldiers in a standoff, which begun Wednesday morning killed Maj Gen Shakil, including more than hundred other army officers.
*
Among them, seven of the army officers&#8217; namaz-e-janaza was held at last evening in Dhaka Cantonment Central mosque*

The rescue operation is still going on jointly led by fire fighters, police and Rab at the BDR headquarters to recover other missing army personnel.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Nafees

Source: Bangladeshi gov't to form special tribunal for quick trial of BDR mutineers_English_Xinhua

English_Xinhua 

Bangladeshi gov't to form special tribunal for quick trial of BDR mutineers 


DHAKA, Feb. 28 (Xinhua) -- The Bangladeshi government will forma special tribunal for quick trial of paramilitary Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) rebel soldiers and provide them exemplary punishment, private news agency UNB reported on Saturday. 

Briefing reporters here Friday night, Principal Staff Officer of Armed Forces Division Lieutenant General Abdul Mobin said the general amnesty announced by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina on Wednesday does not mean that those who staged the revolt and killed the army officers will be spared, according to UNB. 

Mobin said, "The nation will not forgive these barbaric acts faced by BDR members." 

He said the inquiry committee will be properly represented by the armed forces and the entire BDR command will be restructured. 

Mobin urged all patriotic members of the armed forces to hold patience and play a responsible role. 

"The heinous and cruel incident perpetrated by some disgruntled BDR members on Feb. 25 cast a negative impact on Bangladesh in theinternational arena," the general said. 

He said an evil effort was undertaken by different vested quarters "to damage our beloved motherland and the image of the patriotic armed forces". 

Thousands of BDR soldiers staged revolt against their army officers over pay and other benefits at BDR headquarters in capital Dhaka Wednesday morning. The revolt came to an end on Thursday evening after a series of negotiations between the rebel representatives and the government. 

The death toll of the revolt has risen to 71 until Friday night, most of them are BDR army officers who were killed by rebel soldiers. Police said a score of army officers are still missing. 

BDR, whose main task is to protect the country's borders, is under Home Minister, but its senior officers are all from the Army. Many BDR soldiers complained they have been ignored and repressed by their army officers for a long time. 


Editor: An


----------



## leonblack08

afriend said:


> Well who can benfity from a weak border..?????
> 
> I think our good old punching bag America /israel/india nexus would be behind all this..!!!!!
> 
> Well i just saw the pics of mass graves and stories about the brutality in which the generals and their wives where killed. These scoundrels should be given amnesty by sending them to the gallows.



Amnesty was just a ploy to calm them down.Do you really think army will tuck them to sleep?No way.

Moreover,it has been clearly declared no amnesty for direct involvement in murder,looting and raping.
e.g.If anyone only verbally abused an army officer,he is under amnesty.

However,not all BDR jawans are bad.Those who survived,were because these good jawans hid them from the *Culprits and Traitors*.

Did you see the atrocities they committed?they should be executed publicly in Taliban style.


----------



## blain2

leonblack08 said:


> Who are possibly behind this conspiracy?*By now it is crystal clear to us that this was not a Mutiny,it was planned and executed brutally*.Here are some possible organisations who could be behind this heinous act.
> 
> 1.RAW
> 
> 2.ISI
> 
> 3.Anti-Liberation forces like Jamaat e Islami,JMB,Huji and other terrorist outfits.
> 
> Please place your comments.
> 
> My evaluation:
> Option-1=Possible
> 
> If Option 2 and 3 working in tandem=Possible.



Based on the reports coming out, the 20-30 ring leaders are all BDR men. Some comments point to the fact that they did this in extreme anger overruling the objection of the other troops to not kill the officers. Do you still believe that some outside agency would be involved in inciting them? I can tell you one thing, killings of this scale have to come from something innate...something that has been bothering some to such an extent that they do this. 

No outsider can drive these people to such madness that they senselessly kill so many of their own compatriot officers. Its a personal gripe of a few in my own opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roadrunner

leonblack08 said:


> Sir I think now you realise,it wasn't for milk and eggs,but it was a conspiracy to destroy our armed forces.
> 
> The woman killed was pregnant,how could they be so brutal?
> 
> Some arrested BDR soldiers confessed that there was a group between them who forced and threatened others to take up arms.This is proved as some dead bodies of BDR jawans,who did not want to take up arms were also found.
> This was the same group who committed all the killings,raping and looting.They probably left the HQ after their job was done.
> 
> They also confessed that large sum of money was flowing into the troops from some *"EXTERNAL SOURCE"*,for this *betrayal*.



I don't believe it. Who forced these "jawans"? 

The mutiny would not have been possible without a large support base. 

Now the killings, rapings, lootings, blaming this on external forces is silly, be it RAW or whoever. They were done by the mutineers. Noone forced them to shoot anyone. They pulled the trigger. 

Why were the Army Officers targeted? They were set out for special targeting, and their letter also blames the Army Officers. The mutineers were responsible for it. One cannot blame outside organizations for this.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## s90

leonblack08 said:


> Who are possibly behind this conspiracy?*By now it is crystal clear to us that this was not a Mutiny,it was planned and executed brutally*.Here are some possible organisations who could be behind this heinous act.
> 
> 1.RAW
> 
> 2.ISI
> 
> 3.Anti-Liberation forces like Jamaat e Islami,JMB,Huji and other terrorist outfits.
> 
> Please place your comments.
> 
> My evaluation:
> Option-1=Possible
> 
> If Option 2 and 3 working in tandem=Possible.



Pakistan doesnt have any interest to destablize Bangladesh


----------



## leonblack08

blain2 said:


> Based on the reports coming out, the 20-30 ring leaders are all BDR men. Some comments point to the fact that they did this in extreme anger overruling the objection of the other troops to not kill the officers. Do you still believe that some outside agency would be involved in inciting them? I can tell you one thing, killings of this scale have to come from something innate...something that has been bothering some to such an extent that they do this.
> 
> No outsider can drive these people to such madness that they senselessly kill so many of their own compatriot officers. Its a personal gripe of a few in my own opinion.



As opposed to the earlier reports,that it was a sudden action,it has become clear that it was not.Instead it was pre-planned.
The Traitors just walked away from the darbar and quickly captured the arm cage.That too without any provocation.They captured all important points within minutes.Now without plan,that was not possible.

Do you believe that total chain of command can be brutally murdered and annihilated because of their so called grievance?*NO*

They were among the best officers in the army.

Finally,confessions by mutineers,suggesting that there was a flow of money from outside,financing this act proves the point of external involvement.


----------



## leonblack08

roadrunner said:


> I don't believe it. Who forced these "jawans"?
> 
> The mutiny would not have been possible without a large support base.
> 
> Now the killings, rapings, lootings, blaming this on external forces is silly, be it RAW or whoever. They were done by the mutineers. Noone forced them to shoot anyone. They pulled the trigger.
> 
> Why were the Army Officers targeted? They were set out for special targeting, and their letter also blames the Army Officers. The mutineers were responsible for it. One cannot blame outside organizations for this.



Outside organization does not only mean RAW or ISI,but terrorist outfits too.JMB has much grudge against army,especially Colonel Gulzar,who instrumented the fall of the Terror Kinpins.

The killing was done between 2 hours and by a single *"Hardcore Group"*,who also forced others to join the rebellion.They shot and killed few BDR jawans as well,who probably did not want to take part.7 bodies of non-commissioned soldiers were found.

Their letter is full of idiotic claims.You yourself pointed out the flaws.This was used as a cover up.Now its not only me who are saying this,but our ministers and Army official are also saying the same damn thing.There was an external hand.


----------



## roadrunner

People weren't forced. 

The mutineers were out in the open blockading traffic and firing their guns in the air, not at each other.


----------



## leonblack08

s90 said:


> Pakistan doesnt have any interest to destablize Bangladesh



I just put the option on the table.We all know how famous player ISI is.

I seriously think option 1 or option-3.


----------



## leonblack08

roadrunner said:


> People weren't forced.
> 
> The mutineers were out in the open blockading traffic and firing their guns in the air, not at each other.



Then what do you say about the dead bodies of those non-commissioned Jawans?They are not supposed to die in their own mutiny.Moreover,our army did not fire a single round.
Some had been emotionally motivated and some were forced.But the main culprit of 300 to 500 jawans had planned the whole thing with monetary help.As confessed by one of them.

The survivors themselves said that there was an agitated group among them who did the killing.This was statement from Lt.Col.Kamruzzaman who survived miraculously despite being shot at many times.He was saved by some "good jawans".

Off course they know better than anybody here.



Adding more:
There was constant miking within the HQ asking them to stay united.Also not to give up arms when PM asked them to surrender.

The surviving officers said,there was no unity among them and each seemed to act like a leader.That's because it was no ordinary mutiny.


Will you still call it a mutiny?Or an Anti-state conspiracy?


----------



## Raquib

HK-47 said:


> Leon,lets think about the army too.They are demoralized.They were bashed during the August 2007 riots with DU and now this.what if they too want to release pent up anger?It's good they have shown restraint.
> 
> BDR should be disbanded.an entire new force committed to patrol the borders only will have to be formed.BDR were too stretched out doing a lot of work.



Army is not demoralized, they could have brought the situation in August '07 in control but the govt gave up... And in the term of mutiny, the army had surrounded the BDR HQ with heavy guns and artilleries, all they were doing is just awaiting the green signal...


----------



## leonblack08

*His great escape act*
Staff Correspondent

Smearing the blood of an unfortunate officer on his face and playing dead, Major Monir cheated almost certain death when BDR jawans were on a killing spree in Darbar Hall at Pilkhana Wednesday.

He said minutes after the shooting started a number of mutineers spotted him and Major Maksud inside the washroom of Darbar Hall where they were hiding. The BDR mutineers started firing at them from outside the closed door of the washroom and Maksud was hit several times.

*"As blood gushing out of Maksud sir's body flooded the floor, I took it in my hands, stained my face with it and pretended dead,"* Monir told The Daily Star late Thursday night.
*
He said he had cut his forehead with a piece of shattered glass in his desperate attempt to make them believe that he was dead. As the blood coming out of his forehead was not enough, he took the blood of Major Maksud.*

The men came in later and then left seeing the blood-spattered bodies and believing Monir and Maksud were dead.

He said, *"Realising that the place was not safe, I then hid myself in a drain and covered myself with a floor mat. To do this, I had to break the windowpane of the washroom to escape.
*
*"I watched helplessly as jawans killed officers around me&#8230; one of the officers being shot fell on me when I was in the drain,"* he said.
*
"Realising that this place was not safe as well, I went inside the Darbar Hall again and hid inside the false ceiling for almost two days. I texted my wife several times from there but kept my phone off.*

*"I heard a jawan boasting before another jawan that he had killed 15 officers,"* he said.

Major Monir is one of the few lucky officers who made it back to their families.

Major Firoz was also one of the lucky few. He, his pregnant wife and his two-year-old son survived the two-day ordeal.

When BDR jawans started shooting, Firoz crawled out of Darbar Hall in Pilkhana.* "I managed to take shelter next to a wall of a school inside the BDR headquarters. I found Major Towfiq there. We managed to dodge death hiding inside the room of a flat there,"* he said.

*"The BDR jawans let my eight-month pregnant wife go as she was experiencing pain,"* he said.

She started walking with her son, who was traumatised by the deafening sounds of gunshots, grenades and choppers flying overhead, towards Kamrangirchar but she fell unconscious on the way, said Firoz breaking down in tears.

Locals rescued her Thursday and informed Firoz's elder brother.

The son has become speechless.

Hasan Mahmud Rupom, brother of missing Major Mostaq Mahmud, said,

"I heard that bodies of some officers were retrieved in the afternoon at the BDR headquarters but I am not sure whether my brother is among them."

He described the ordeal of Major Mustaq's triplets, aged around 10, and the son of a relative, of about the same age, who were inside Mustaq's quarters when the mutiny broke out.

"My brother went to Darbar Hall in the morning while his wife, a doctor, went out before the mutiny began," Rupom said.

He said they finally found the traumatised children inside the quarters Thursday afternoon.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## roadrunner

leonblack08 said:


> Then what do you say about the dead bodies of those non-commissioned Jawans?They are not supposed to die in their own mutiny.Moreover,our army did not fire a single round.
> 
> The survivors themselves said that there was an agitated group among them who did the killing.This was statement from Lt.Col.Kamruzzaman who survived miraculously despite being shot at many times.He was saved by some "good jawans".
> 
> Off course they know better than anybody here.



Who knows. They might have saw the killing and rebelled. There might have been some sort of struggle and got killed in some crossfire. They might have been killed by the mutineers to make this look like self defence.


----------



## afriend

leonblack08 said:


> *Then what do you say about the dead bodies of those non-commissioned Jawans?They are not supposed to die in their own *mutiny.Moreover,our army did not fire a single round.
> Some had been emotionally motivated and some were forced.But the main culprit of 300 to 500 jawans had planned the whole thing with monetary help.As confessed by one of them.
> 
> The survivors themselves said that there was an agitated group among them who did the killing.This was statement from Lt.Col.Kamruzzaman who survived miraculously despite being shot at many times.He was saved by some "good jawans".
> 
> Off course they know better than anybody here.
> 
> 
> 
> Adding more:
> There was constant miking within the HQ asking them to stay united.Also not to give up arms when PM asked them to surrender.
> *
> The surviving officers said,there was no unity among them and each seemed to act like a leader.That's because it was no ordinary mutiny.*
> 
> Will you still call it a mutiny?Or an Anti-state conspiracy?



Many BDR personnels where killed because they refused to take up arms.. that wat i hear.

But the very nature of no unity among them states that these are actions by an agitated group for their cause.. and many who sympathised with them also joined in.. this is wat i could read from them. If it was a planned conspiracy there should be normally a unity of command..!!!!


----------



## leonblack08

roadrunner said:


> Who knows. They might have saw the killing and rebelled. There might have been some sort of struggle and got killed in some crossfire. They might have been killed by the mutineers to make this look like self defence.



I added some more lines to the initial post.Then what do you think about their confession statements?
Why all our ministers and senior retired army officials and defence analysts and even political parties, are indicating this external involvement?

Especially our ministers,who were directly involved with the mutineers,they talked to them and certainly knows more than us.

There is no way that it was a general mutiny for pay rise.

About mutiny being spread across the country,This is the fault of the media and even they are accepting it.Their reports at first was one sided,sympathising the BDR jawans,which fuelled the mutiny.

They did similar things that Indian Media did during Mumbai attack.Just aggravated the situation.


----------



## leonblack08

afriend said:


> Many BDR personnels where killed because they refused to take up arms.. that wat i hear.
> 
> But the very nature of no unity among them states that these are actions by an agitated group for their cause.. and many who sympathised with them also joined in.. this is wat i could read from them. If it was a planned conspiracy there should be normally a unity of command..!!!!



There was unity among the actual killers and that's what matters.Others just joined in,either forcefully or emotionally or didn't know what to do.

The main group killed,looted,raped and then fled.This shows their planning and unity.They are to be found and I get the feeling this is not over because they are still out there.

I sincerely hope this is not an Indian act,because if it is,these people are already on the other side of the border.

But if they are funded by Terrorist outfits,then we have a good chance of catching these men.After all,we have their identifications.


----------



## leonblack08

One more important thing.

If it was only for their demands,then would not have annihilated the entire chain of command.By now,people have completely lost their sympathy with their cause and are enraged.That includes me.

Because of the killing,their main demand to remove army officers from BDR is binned,as the new DG is from the army.They knew this would happen if they killed the officers,yet they killed mercilessly.Why?Because they had different secret agenda.


----------



## afriend

leonblack08 said:


> One more important thing.
> 
> If it was only for their demands,then would not have annihilated the entire chain of command.By now,people have completely lost their sympathy with their cause and are enraged.That includes me.
> 
> Because of the killing,their main demand to remove army officers from BDR is binned,as the new DG is from the army.They knew this would happen if they killed the officers,yet they killed mercilessly.Why?Because they had different secret agenda.



Well when you are mad with angr and grief you don't think..!!! I think this is the classic case of that..!!!Other than that i dont think destabilsing and causing unrest in bangladesh would be in anybodies agenda other than smugglers/jihadists etc..!!!! But i dont think they would too go this far as the end result would have been definitely army taking over. So i would still not believe any hand of external forces as of now..!!!!


----------



## leonblack08

afriend said:


> Well when you are mad with angr and grief you don't think..!!! I think this is the classic case of that..!!!Other than that i dont think destabilsing and causing unrest in bangladesh would be in anybodies agenda other than smugglers/jihadists etc..!!!! But i dont think they would too go this far as the end result would have been definitely army taking over. So i would still not believe any hand of external forces as of now..!!!!



It doesn't matter what people are feeling about this "so called mutiny",but here in Bangladesh,we are aware of the fact,that it was no mutiny but an Anti-State activity.Only time will tell who is right.


----------



## leonblack08

*The barbarity is unimaginable, unforgivable*
*Nation must stand united behind democracy, the elected govt and punishment of the killers*
Mahfuz Anam,EDITOR.

As the bodies were being brought out from the sewer one by one, and as a mass grave was being excavated within the BDR headquarters, the people of Bangladesh, perhaps of the world at large, stood aghast at the extent of the barbarity perpetrated on the officers of our border security forces. As we watched on television the heart rending scenes of distraught families desperately trying to get a last glimpse of the mutilated bodies of their loved ones and others anxiously waiting for some news of those missing, the natural question that came to our mind was, for what crimes were these officers meted out such inglorious death? For what unprofessional acts were life snuffed out of them at the height of their career? For what possible action of theirs could a section of BDR jawans murder their officers in such an inhuman and un-soldierly manner? The answer escapes reason, words and logic. However, one thing can be said with certainty, if there were some sympathy for the points raised by the rebellious jawans, not an iota of it remained in the public mind after the initial extent of the crime became evident yesterday.

*No, these cannot be outbursts of anybody that ever wore any uniform of a disciplined force. These cannot be the soldiers of BDR as we knew them and respected them for their untiring work in guarding our borders. These were the work of premeditated murderers who planned, prepared and then executed what amounts to the biggest loss of life of our well-trained officers corps of our armed forces.*

We express our deepest shock and heart felt condolences for the families, relatives and friends of those who gave their lives while serving the cause of our security. We join the nation in mourning for them and praying for the salvation of their souls and hoping that Almighty will grant them eternal peace. We express our solidarity with the families of the bereaved and promise to stand by them as their children and families struggle to move forward in life.

As we absorb the shock and the feel in our hearts of the true extent of the tragedy, we must also be aware that *we have a nation to take forward, our armed forces to strengthen, our BDR to re-build and, most importantly our democracy to strengthen and make functional.
*
Before we spell out the tasks before us, we must commend the political leadership for the way it has handled the crisis so far. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina showed tremendous sagacity, farsightedness and patience in handling the crisis. She could have easily taken the harder line and ordered the army to recapture the Pilkhana area. That might have satisfied some who wanted precipitous action against the rebels who clearly needed to be captured. Fearing greater loss of life and wanting to avoid what she termed as brothers shooting brothers, she opted for a negotiated solution. Her address to the nation, especially directed at the rebels, had tremendous impact in resolving the crisis and hastening the surrender.

It would have been a most satisfactory ending but for the fact that much earlier, in fact within hours of the first act of rebellion (as narrated by Lt. Col. Kumruzzaman who miraculously survived assassins' bullets) and before the PM could know, brothers had already taken brothers' lives and in a most gruesome manner. Around 50 bodies of officers had already been found, some bayoneted either after or before being killed, and their bodies buried in mass graves or put in the sewer to be drained out into the Buriganga.

*Given the evidence of mass murders that have come out and are likely to surface later, we categorically state that the general amnesty declared by Sheikh Hasina earlier cannot apply to those who indulged in the mayhem. We must institute investigation and find out the culprits and punish them according to our laws. There cannot be any compromise on this account.*

*Just as we praise the sagacity of the present political leadership, so also we commend the restraint, discipline and institutional dignity exhibited by our armed forces.* Let us have no doubt that the provocation has been tremendous and the feeling of the officers of our armed forces and of the troops in general have been hurt very deeply. They have been devastated by the brutality of it all and are naturally in a mood for immediate justice. This is only natural. When we as journalists see one of our own brutally murdered or even assaulted, we ourselves demand immediate action.

However we want to point out that it is not only that of our armed forces whose feelings have been wounded and who want action against the killers. The whole nation mourns the death of the officers and our people are one in demanding expeditious pursuit, apprehension, prosecution and punishment of the murderers.* At this moment our armed forces enjoy the love and sympathy of the whole nation. This is both because of the brutal crime that has been committed against them as a body and also because of the discipline, respect for order and restraint shown by them. We would like to point out here that the actions of the wayward jawans (who are only part and do not encompass the whole of BDR as testified to by Lt. Col. Kamruzzaman in his TV interview yesterday) have nearly destroyed the BDR which is itself a great national loss. Anything remotely amounting to a breach of discipline anywhere else will only weaken us further. This cannot be to our national interest.*

We conclude with an appeal to all to unite as a nation and strengthen the hands of our newly elected government so that it can take the sternest measure under law against those who killed our valiant officers and brought such a disaster and shame on our country. We also need to restore the dignity, respect and self-respect of all our armed forces, especially that of the army whose morale has been affected by this brutal killing. But above all we need to strengthen our democracy and all institutions that make it functional. 

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## afriend

leonblack08 said:


> It doesn't matter what people are feeling about this "so called mutiny",but here in Bangladesh,we are aware of the fact,that it was no mutiny but an Anti-State activity.Only time will tell who is right.




What is the difference between mutiny and anti state activity.. in a way it was clear that whatever they did was an anti-state activity right..?????? And yeah you are right time will tell what actually transpired..!!!!


----------



## BraveMemory1992

Its a really sad incident.I read it in the newspaper today.My deepest sympathies to the families of decease.I think that the real job of a soldier is guarding his homeland and not taking it easy.I think the BDR should b punished for this totally inhumane crime.I mean u can't take the lives of ppl for ur demand.It's disgusting.


----------



## idune

Looking at activity of current Awami govt closely one can sure label them "Anti liberation force". This Awami govt bended over backward to invite Indian troops in name of south asian taskforce, give india transit to move troops and whatever.

There is visible evidefnce of stiff opposition from both people and armed forces on these Awami self destructive initiative.
One can not just discount section of govt involvement to weaken Bangladesh armed forces. Besides, as soon as tragic incident unfolded India started pushing its agenda by proposing sending troops in Bangladesh.

Some people just try to package truth with bunch of lie to throw curve ball but Indian over reach, this obvious cannot be masked with smoke screen.


----------



## Contrarian

idune said:


> *Indian peace mission signal*
> 
> New Delhi, Feb. 26: India is offering to send a peace mission beyond borders to give security to the Calcutta-Dhaka-Calcutta Moitree Express *on an explicit request from Dhaka* in the wake of the mutiny by soldiers of the Bangladesh Rifles, highly placed sources in New Delhi have told The Telegraph.
> 
> 
> The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Frontpage | Indian peace mission signal



Munshi, the article CLEARLY states, that the peace mission is on an EXPLICIT request from Bangladeshi Govt. Not an offer by GoI without being requested.

Incase your missing the whole point, GoI is willing to help Bangladeshi Govt in any possible way. GoI is also willing to let Bangladeshi Govt decide which troops consitute the peace mission. The article clearly states that BSF troops can be included or dis-included depending on what the GoB wants.

Stop your constant disinformation campaign. People and Govt of India, are sympathetic to the tragedy that has happened in Bangladesh and willing to help in any way possible.


----------



## idune

malaymishra123 said:


> Munshi, the article CLEARLY states, that the peace mission is on an EXPLICIT request from Bangladeshi Govt. Not an offer by GoI without being requested.
> 
> Incase your missing the whole point, GoI is willing to help Bangladeshi Govt in any possible way. GoI is also willing to let Bangladeshi Govt decide which troops consitute the peace mission. The article clearly states that BSF troops can be included or dis-included depending on what the GoB wants.
> 
> Stop your constant disinformation campaign. People and Govt of India, are sympathetic to the tragedy that has happened in Bangladesh and willing to help in any way possible.



Bangladesh has enough capacity to deal with internal matter. Why would Bangladesh need Indian troops for anything?????? And why you are so eager to send troops inside Bangladesh???? If India is concern about safety then stop the train service that will resolve the problem.

Through train service there are at best 100 people travels and is a loosing concern. If anything else Bangladesh should close this train service and perhaps all import through land port until things are sorted.


----------



## Contrarian

idune said:


> Bangladesh has enough capacity to deal with internal matter. *Why would Bangladesh need Indian troops for anything??????* And why you are so eager to send troops inside Bangladesh????



I am sorry, i dont give a damn why or why not. The govt of BD has requested the help. You are free to ask them the reasons.

Munshi, even after reading the article deliberately tried to obfuscate the contents and go on with his conspiracy theories.


----------



## Patriot

leonblack08 said:


> Who are possibly behind this conspiracy?*By now it is crystal clear to us that this was not a Mutiny,it was planned and executed brutally*.Here are some possible organisations who could be behind this heinous act.
> 
> 1.RAW
> 
> 2.ISI
> 
> 3.Anti-Liberation forces like Jamaat e Islami,JMB,Huji and other terrorist outfits.
> 
> Please place your comments.
> 
> My evaluation:
> Option-1=Possible
> 
> If Option 2 and 3 working in tandem=Possible.


Erm I think RAW might be involved or maybe these traitors are just crazy as they killed a lot Pakistan Army Officers back in 71.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

I have asked a few Qs behind, would repeat one of the most relevant. With Shk Haseena in power who is suppose to be pro-india why would we need such an act that in the end destabilises and weakens her.


----------



## Raquib

malaymishra123 said:


> I am sorry, i dont give a damn why or why not. *The govt of BD has requested the help.* You are free to ask them the reasons.
> 
> Munshi, even after reading the article deliberately tried to obfuscate the contents and go on with his conspiracy theories.



Thats a total B.S. where'd you find that??


----------



## Raquib

BANGLADESH ARMY CANCELS ANTI-TERRORISM EXERCISE WITH INDIAN ARMY

a very good news to hear!!


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> Bangladesh has enough capacity to deal with internal matter. Why would Bangladesh need Indian troops for anything?????? And why you are so eager to send troops inside Bangladesh???? If India is concern about safety then stop the train service that will resolve the problem.
> 
> Through train service there are at best 100 people travels and is a loosing concern. If anything else Bangladesh should close this train service and perhaps all import through land port until things are sorted.



Why are you so worried about India's eagerness, when it was a response to EXPLICIT request which was equally eager? 

On the initial days when the mutiny happened everybody here was discussing the so called stepmotherly treatment that BDr was getting from BDA, and now when the scale of the mutiny is coming out, discontent has become disbelief.

How can RAW gain so much access to BDR, what local, Pakistani nd Chineese inteligence doing?


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> They also confessed that large sum of money was flowing into the troops from some *"EXTERNAL SOURCE"*,for this *betrayal*.



This is plain rubbish. On one hand you claim this to be a secretive plan by a external agency and now claims are flying as to even ordinary soldiers knew about large funds were coming in for this betrayal. What were this soldiers doing then, why wasnt the alarm sounded.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> It doesn't matter what people are feeling about this "so called mutiny",but here in Bangladesh,we are aware of the fact,that it was no mutiny but an Anti-State activity.Only time will tell who is right.



On an earlier posts i had pointed to 'rogue elements' in BDR and i was lamblasted. Well the posts here of Bangladeshi's point to this only, or else how can they claim they killed so many for money.


----------



## ANDUBYLL

The level of the barbarity and the butchery reminds one of the Mumbai attacks. These people surely have been inspired and or funded and armed by the same rogue organisation that funded the Mumbai attacks !!! 

The modus operandi seems similar. Only in this case, it seems like a well thought out plan to execute a military coup.. destroy the top brass of the Bangladesh army and kill/depose the government of the day and install a hardline islamic military rule ! 

Its high time, the Bangadeshis understand that Al Qaeda and other rogue elements in Bangladesh will one day destroy Bangladesh just like what is happening in Swat and other areas of lawlessness in Pakistan


----------



## Raquib

ANDUBYLL said:


> The level of the barbarity and the butchery reminds one of the Mumbai attacks. These people surely have been inspired and or funded and armed by the same rogue organisation that funded the Mumbai attacks !!!
> 
> The modus operandi seems similar. Only in this case, it seems like a well thought out plan to execute a military coup.. destroy the top brass of the Bangladesh army and kill/depose the government of the day and install a hardline islamic military rule !
> 
> Its high time, the Bangadeshis understand that Al Qaeda and other rogue elements in Bangladesh will one day destroy Bangladesh just like what is happening in Swat and other areas of lawlessness in Pakistan



The mostly suspected here is Indian intellegence agency, not Al-Qaeda. India does not want its neighbor to be strong and developed as it shows up as threat to her. Bangladesh does not have any Al-Qaeda base in its soil except for some other terrorist organizations like HuJi and JMB... they dont seem active in nowadays...


----------



## linkinpark

Raquib said:


> The organization mostly suspected here RAW, not Al-Qaeda. Bangladesh is a bit free from this except for some other terrorist organization like HuJi and JMB...



Your suspicions have no basis, nothing but mere conjectures and convoluted imaginations. It is completely internal affair of BDR where some rogues within killed their own, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## ANDUBYLL

Raquib said:


> The mostly suspected here is Indian intellegence agency, not Al-Qaeda. India does not want its neighbor to be strong and developed as it shows up as threat to her. Bangladesh does not have any Al-Qaeda base in its soil except for some other terrorist organizations like HuJi and JMB... they dont seem active in nowadays...



Bangladesh has to explore all angles including RAW,HUJi etc. I feel most bangladeshis here have already pushed the blame on the Indians. An unwise move IMHO. This is a bit like India blaming Pakistan for the Mumbai attacks but failing to address other areas like Intelligence failure and Indian elements like the Mumbai underworld gangsters !!


----------



## Bull

Raquib said:


> The mostly suspected here is Indian intellegence agency, not Al-Qaeda. India does not want its neighbor to be strong and developed as it shows up as threat to her. Bangladesh does not have any Al-Qaeda base in its soil except for some other terrorist organizations like HuJi and JMB... they dont seem active in nowadays...



How can you claim to be anywhere near strong if such a thing can be pulled off?

Your disbelief and disgust is forcing you to think its foreign, as that makes it more convenient.


----------



## Raquib

linkinpark said:


> Your suspicions have no basis, nothing but mere conjectures and convoluted imaginations. It is completely internal affair of BDR where some rogues within killed their own, nothing more, nothing less.



How do you know its an internal affair?? 
How could the jawans dare to kill the senior army officers without any assistance from outside??
The officers were killed were suppose to get award at the BDR HQ for their bravery and honesty and thats why they were transfered in the HQ one month ago. Its clear that it was a planned action, and theres someone behind all these events. And we know who the "someone" could be!!


----------



## Bull

Raquib said:


> How do you know its an internal affair??
> How could the jawans dare to kill the senior army officers without any assistance from outside!!



How do they get the 'daring' from outside?



Raquib said:


> The officers were killed were suppose to get award at the BDR HQ for their bravery and honesty and thats why they were transfered in the HQ one month ago. Its clear that it was a planned action, and theres someone behind all these events. And we know who the "someone" could be!!



Dont harp on it being very evident, whats the evidence? Brilliant army officers or not, its been widely reported of the discontent among BDR to BA for illtreatment.


----------



## Raquib

Bull said:


> How do they get the 'daring' from outside?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont harp on it being very evident, whats the evidence? Brilliant army officers or not, its been widely reported of the discontent among BDR to BA for illtreatment.



say that its been widely reported in Indian medias... bunch of bulshits.
All of them were not bad and they were transfered in BDR only a month.
I know some them thru other army officers...

If all of them were really bad, then you would not see the soldier in the following cryng for his senior officers:



Raquib said:


> *The softer side of a soldier is seen at BDR Gate-4 near Jigatola yesterday after hearing about 39 bodies of officers being found.Photo: Shawkat Jamil*


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> This is plain rubbish. On one hand you claim this to be a secretive plan by a external agency and now claims are flying as to even ordinary soldiers knew about large funds were coming in for this betrayal. What were this soldiers doing then, why wasnt the alarm sounded.



What is plain rubbish?Go back and read posts and you will find where I am quoting from.It is from ministers.

I will not say Intelligence completely failed.For example:Sheikh Hasina was there just the day before,that means Intelligence units were pro-active from two weeks before.What did their report contain?We will have to know that.Did they signal something like this?If they did,why no action was taken?If not,then they are failure.

The Traitors also distributed leaflets secretly,just the night before for uprising.


----------



## leonblack08

*BDR men asked to report in 24 hours*
Star Online Report

BDR members, who are out of stations for leave or any other purposes or have not reported yet after the mutiny at the BDR headquarters on Wednesday, are ordered to report to their respective offices within next 24 hours.

Home ministry today (Saturday) issued a press note, saying firm actions will be taken if the order is not carried out. 

The Daily Star - Details News

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

This will help sorting out the miscreants.


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> On an earlier posts i had pointed to 'rogue elements' in BDR and i was lamblasted. Well the posts here of Bangladeshi's point to this only, or else how can they claim they killed so many for money.



Well it turns out you are right.And I feel no shame accepting that.This same "rogue elements" together with an "external help" did all the killing.

Media did play a wrong role on the first day,glorifying the Traitors.But now as the horror unveils,people lost their sympathies with BDR and tide turned.

There were many wrong information about the army was telecast initially.One like the DG shot the BDR jawan.And it was shown repeatedly.Bangladeshi media did the exact thing that Indian media did during Mumbai attacks.I would say worse,as they helped triggered the mutiny spread across the country.

There is a rumour that 25 crore taka was distributed for this mass murder.I am repeating it,Its still a rumour.


----------



## leonblack08

linkinpark said:


> Your suspicions have no basis, nothing but mere conjectures and convoluted imaginations. It is completely internal affair of BDR where some rogues within killed their own, nothing more, nothing less.



Nothing as smooth as it seems to you.If not RAW then something else,but it wasn't only a simple mutiny.


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> Nothing as smooth as it seems to you.If not RAW then something else,but it wasn't only a simple mutiny.



I mostly suspect RAW in this matter!!


----------



## leonblack08

ANDUBYLL said:


> Bangladesh has to explore all angles including RAW,HUJi etc. I feel most bangladeshis here have already pushed the blame on the Indians. An unwise move IMHO.



I agree with you.We have to explore all the possibilities.Who knows it might turn out to be that Burmese Generals were financing this murder.*They would definitely benefit from a weak Bangladesh,just like India and terrorist outfits.*
So it would be wise for our Intel agencies not to draw conclusion before starting the investigation.I hope they know their job well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

This act weakens Bangladesh and that would in turn make it difficult for them to tackle the extremists. So why would India want to make it easy for the extremists ???


----------



## linkinpark

Raquib said:


> I mostly suspect RAW in this matter!!



Really? And what is the basis or evidence that you have based n which you are making such aspersions on India?.


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> How do they get the 'daring' from outside?
> 
> 
> 
> Dont harp on it being very evident, whats the evidence? Brilliant army officers or not, its been widely reported of the discontent among BDR to BA for illtreatment.



Please don't say something when you are not aware of it.

They were indeed among the best officers.The BDR week was going on and many were present there to receive their awards from the Prime minister.This BDR week happens annualy,if I am not wrong,and it brings a festive mood everywhere.I was there in Dhanmondi just the day before and found BDR men with their special uniform with "Paghri" assisting the traffic police.I thank Allah that I didn't have any work there on Wednesday,otherwise I would have been near the HQ.

Ill treatment is also a part of your training,especially when you are a non-commissioned soldier.It is present even in your army,believe it or not.It toughens the soldier.Even if there was some ill treatement,does this mean all of them ill treated?*NO,NEVER.*
I will tell you a true story.My sister's friend's uncle was one of the deads.He was a Colonel.In spite of being a high ranking officer,he used to bring his driver(who are jawans) and make him sit beside him while eating at any wedding ceremony or other ceremonies.Then why was this man killed?
The sad part is,his daughter is giving SSC exam and tomorrow is his Janaza.

Even the doctors were not spared?What ill treatment they did?Nothing,because they were given good medication always.

Looking at their 50 or odd demands,don't you think those are by some *illiterate idiots*,I should say this because unlike Army personnel,who needs to pass class 12 and then go for further study ,these BDR jawans need to pass only class 8.This shows their level of thinking and how vulnerable they are to ill preaching by some "External Force".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> This act weakens Bangladesh and that would in turn make it difficult for them to tackle the extremists. So why would India want to make it easy for the extremists ???



A weak Bangladesh will be easier to Bully for India,regarding matters like maritime boundary,water sharing and other disputes.

For Jihadi Idiots,a weak Bangladesh means they can turn Bangladesh to Afganisthan.

For Burma,it is same like India.

I don't know where Pakistan fits into this,but some "non-state" factors who are also troubling Govt. of Pakistan may aid their Bangladeshi Jihadi counterparts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

Raquib said:


> Thats a total B.S. where'd you find that??



You half that brain of yours and read the article posted in this thread itself, which amazingly has also been quoted by me in the post above the one you are quoting.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> A weak Bangladesh will be easier to Bully for India,regarding matters like maritime boundary,water sharing and other disputes.



Bully Bangladesh, why would we want to do that when we can do that smoothly under shk hasina. Now dont say that im admitting Shk Hasina is our agent, Im just using your one accusations to fight another.



leonblack08 said:


> For Jihadi Idiots,a weak Bangladesh means they can turn Bangladesh to Afganisthan.



And India would be very glad.



leonblack08 said:


> I don't know where Pakistan fits into this,but some "non-state" factors who are also troubling Govt. of Pakistan may aid their Bangladeshi Jihadi counterparts.



Who said Pakistan?


----------



## z9-ec

malaymishra123 said:


> You half that brain of yours and read the article posted in this thread itself, which amazingly has also been quoted by me in the post above the one you are quoting.



From my standpoint, the BD military was in process of modernization of its forces including the BDR, Army, Navy and Air Force. This incident may halt the progress made, the modernization may face intense scrutiny and delays. The only beneficiary coming out of this is India.


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> Bully Bangladesh, why would we want to do that when we can do that smoothly under shk hasina. Now dont say that im admitting Shk Hasina is our agent, Im just using your one accusations to fight another.
> 
> 
> 
> And India would be very glad.
> 
> 
> 
> Who said Pakistan?



I never said Hasina was Indian agent.This time around she has become more cautious in her approach so far,unlike last time,being pro-India cost her Prime minister's seat,I guessed She learnt something.That's why she was talking of strengthening Army.

You did not say anything about Pakistan but I gave examples of the beneficiaries from weak Bangladesh.Anyone can differ with me but its my personal view.


----------



## leonblack08

z9-ec said:


> From my standpoint, the BD military was in process of modernization of its forces including the BDR, Army, Navy and Air Force. This incident may halt the progress made, the modernization may face intense scrutiny and delays. The only beneficiary coming out of this is India.



Exactly,you got the point,a plan was laid for modernisation.It was not a rumour but a plan from ministry.Now this attack will definitely hold it back.


----------



## linkinpark

> *Back to 1971 war: Hand of Pak friends seen in mutiny
> - Carnage planned, millions pumped in: Dhaka
> *OUR BUREAU
> 
> Relatives of a BDR soldier in front of the force&#8217;s headquarters in Dhaka. (Reuters)
> Calcutta, Feb. 27: The root of what is turning out to be the world&#8217;s worst mutiny in recent times could go all the way back to an event Bengal and the rest of India cannot forget: the Liberation War of 1971.
> 
> The Bangladesh Rifles mutiny, in which scores of army officers and several others have been killed, could have been engineered to thwart a determined effort by the Shiekh Hasina government to punish the pro-Pakistan collaborators of 1971 who are still friends with Islamabad, sources told The Telegraph.
> 
> The Bangladesh government today said the mutiny was &#8220;pre-planned&#8221; and that &#8220;millions of takas&#8221; had been spent on its execution. No suspect was officially named &#8212; that task has been left to a six-member committee which will probe the carnage.
> 
> But government sources said they saw an &#8220;ISI hand&#8221; in the mutiny. &#8220;The issues involved &#8212; pay and perks parity &#8212; were not so grave that it could have led to a spontaneous revolt of such magnitude that it warranted the killing of so many army officers,&#8221; an official said.
> 
> The sources said the real cause of the revolt could be linked to the drive to punish the &#8220;war criminals&#8221; &#8212; one of the most important promises made in the Awami League&#8217;s election manifesto.
> 
> After coming to power two months ago on a landslide, Hasina&#8217;s Awami League moved a resolution in parliament that all &#8220;war criminals&#8221; would be tried and punished.
> 
> The sources said many of the &#8220;war criminals&#8221; were now leaders of the hardline Jamaat-e-Islami and were known for their close ties with Pakistan. &#8220;This resolution by the Awami League and its resolve to push ahead with the election promise obviously upset the Jamaat leaders who realised that sooner rather than later the government would zero in on them,&#8221; an official said.
> 
> The extent to which the Jamaat leaders were upset can be gauged from the fact that recently Pakistan sent Zia Ispahani, a special envoy, to Dhaka to discuss the issue with Bangladesh&#8217;s foreign minister.
> 
> After the meeting, the special envoy had told reporters that this was not the right time to punish the war criminals. &#8220;Pakistan wants to help Bangladesh now, so they should not go ahead with their resolution,&#8221; Ispahani had said.
> 
> If the suspicion of the Bangladesh officials turn out to be true, it will mark a disturbing turnaround for the BDR which, in its earlier avatar as the East Pakistan Rifles, had taken up arms against the Pakistan Army in 1971. Since then, barring some skirmishes, the border force has been largely accommodative of India&#8217;s concerns.
> 
> However, over the years, the lower ranks of the force could have been infiltrated by hardline elements, the sources said.
> 
> Hasina today said the violence was a &#8220;plot by a section of conspirators&#8221; to destabilise her government and refused to grant amnesty to those who indulged in killings.
> 
> She told reporters after a visit to Dhaka&#8217;s Mirpur Cantonment to console the families of the dead commanders: &#8220;It seems a certain group staged the incident. It must also be inquired if any quarter provoked this incident. We must see whether there was any plan to use this incident for a different purpose.&#8221;
> 
> Jahangir Kabir Nanak, the minister for local government and the key negotiator with the rebels, said &#8220;millions of takas&#8221; were distributed to make the plot a success.
> 
> He also wondered who was behind the group of people seen egging on the mutineers by standing outside the complex and shouting slogans such as &#8220;BDR, you go ahead, we are with you&#8221;.



Looks like there is a hand of Razakars.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Inside the bloody HQ at heart of Bangladesh mutiny*

One by one the soldiers pulled out the officers corpses, gagging through their face masks at the stench from the mass grave that they unearthed yesterday after a two-day mutiny by Bangladeshi border guards.

As clouds of flies swarmed, they draped the corpses in black canvas sheets and added them to the rapidly mounting tally  now at least 43  of officers killed inside the headquarters of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR).

When soldiers and sniffer dogs began searching yesterday morning only two officers were confirmed dead in the mutiny that started when BDR guards fired on their officers and took over a shopping mall on Wednesday to protest over pay and working conditions. The Government said that it had crushed the revolt in Dhaka and the 15 border districts where guards also rebelled, easing fears over political violence in this unstable country.

A hint of the horror to come emerged when the Army said that it had accounted for only 31 of the 168 officers who had been in the BDR compound when the uprising started. Then a Red Crescent officer noticed the freshly dug patch of earth behind the compounds hospital. 

By the end of the day they had found the corpses of at least 43 officers, including Major General Shakil Ahmed, the commander of the BDR.

We found two last night and 41 today, Major Sheikh Mohammed Shahjallah, director of operations for fire services and civil defence, told The Times. We believe there are more dead bodies to be found.

He said that two of the bodies were inside manholes and 38 were in the mass grave, without specifying where the remaining one was. The Times saw 19 corpses laid by the mass grave  about 10ft long and 5ft wide  and soldiers working there said that 19 others had already been taken away.

An officer said that the dead were mostly colonels, majors and captains. Police said that at least four civilians were also killed by stray bullets and estimates of the final overall death toll are as high as 70.

The Army showed reporters the conference hall, where the mutiny began as General Ahmed addressed an annual meeting of the BDR. The glass doors were smashed, its walls were covered in bullet holes and the floor was strewn with overturned chairs and specks of blood.

A source close to the Army said that the uprising started after a BDR guard tried to question General Ahmed but was ordered to be quiet. When he refused to comply three times an officer shot him dead. Colonel Kamruz Zaman, said, however: This is a lie. This is made up by them. You see the dead bodies.

Police said they had arrested 200 mutineers. The Government now seems to have restored order. The aftermath still represents a serious challenge for the Government, which took power in December after two years of army-backed rule. Sheikh Hasina Wajed, the Prime Minister, must tread a fine line between meeting the demands of the BDR and appeasing the Army and relatives of the victims.

My family are hysterical, said Mohammed Kabir Baqtiar, 50, who lost his brother, Colonel Chapal Zahid. If they (BDR) had demands they should have asked the Prime Minister before, not killed the soldiers.

Army chiefs are sure to demand severe penalties for the mutineers. That could put Mrs Wajed in an awkward position because she promised the mutiny leaders an amnesty and knows that millions of others have similar complaints about pay and conditions.

Opinion among civilians is divided but many have expressed sympathy with the rebels. BDR are right, said Humayun Kabir, 38, in Dhaka. They are only asking for what they need and they have been treated unfairly by the Army for years.

Inside the bloody HQ at heart of Bangladesh mutiny - Times Online


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*'Guards came from nowhere and opened fire'*

DHAKA, February 27 (AFP): Syed M. Kamruzzaman knows he had a lucky escape. He saw 11 men killed before his very own eyes when the border guards known as the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) launched an armed mutiny. The colonel, on temporary posting from the army to the BDR, could have been one of the victims. He was in a meeting at BDR headquarters in Dhaka when the mutineers stormed in.

"A group of guards barged into the hall where we were holding our meeting and hurled abuse at us, telling us they weren't treated properly. They demanded cheap rations, UN postings and better pay," he said. The guards, he said, were all armed -- some carrying submachine guns and others rifles. The head of the BDR, Major General Shakil Ahmed, was among those shot dead.

"None of us were armed. They told us to walk in single file, marched us outside and then four more guards came from nowhere and opened fire and Major General Shakil was gunned down," Kamruzzaman said. "Bullets sprayed from behind and I was hit in the stomach. I crawled to a bathroom and hid under a basin. They found me and shot me again but somehow I survived." "It was cold-blooded murder," he said. Other officers taken hostage have also revealed how they managed to escape death when the rogue BDR troops decided to mutiny.

Bangladesh regularly sends police and army personnel abroad on lucrative United Nations peacekeeping missions, but BDR troops work mainly domestically. Between 4,000 and 5,000 people, including families of soldiers and officers, are believed to live in the headquarters compound where the drama unfolded. Lieutenant colonel Shams told the English language newspaper New Age he hid under a cot when the armed guards began their siege. "They picked on my domestic servant, beating him up seriously," he said.

Many took cover in sewerage manholes for the entire 34 hours of the incident. "It was dark and smelly. I jumped into it and kept the lid shut but could hear the sound of gunshots. I stayed there without any food and light. I could not separate day from night," Major Munir told reporters. With a total force of nearly 70,000 troops, the BDR's primary task is to patrol and secure Bangladesh's 4,000-kilometre border with both India and Myanmar.

The average BDR trooper earns about 70 dollars a month -- the equivalent to a very low government clerk, and a salary that has long been a source of simmering discontent within the ranks. The revolt, which began at the headquarters early Wednesday, was reportedly triggered by the refusal of senior officers to consider appeals for more pay, subsidised food and holidays.
Most of the officers are seconded to the Rifles from the army for a tenure of two to four years, and the BDR troopers have complained that this makes them less than receptive to their particular grievances. Some have accused the officers of skimming off their salaries and appropriating food supplies meant for distribution to the poor. Some of the mutineers, who aired their grievances to television crews they invited into their headquarters, directly accused the BDR chief of making millions of dollars by stealing money from food funds.

&#039;Guards came from nowhere and opened fire&#039; - The Morung Express


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> *Inside the bloody HQ at heart of Bangladesh mutiny*
> 
> 
> Opinion among civilians is divided but many have expressed sympathy with the rebels. &#8220;BDR are right,&#8221; said Humayun Kabir, 38, in Dhaka. &#8220;They are only asking for what they need and they have been treated unfairly by the Army for years.&#8221;
> 
> Inside the bloody HQ at heart of Bangladesh mutiny - Times Online



This is initial report,because I can see people lost their sympathy with the rebels as the atrocities they committed are unearthed.


----------



## leonblack08

*New laws, if needed, to try BDR rebels, says LGRD minister*
Star Online Report

The government is committed to ensure quick trial and exemplary punishment to those involved in the mutiny at the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters, LGRD Minister Syed Ashraful Islam said today.

*&#8220;There will be quick trial and exemplary punishment&#8230;the government is committed to implement that,&#8221;* Ashraful told a press briefing at the PID conference room.

He said each of the culprits would be traced and brought to justice.

He said the government,* if necessary, would be enacted a new law to bring them into justice.
*
Referring to the general amnesty announced by the prime minister, he said, *the amnesty was not meant for those who took part in the killing.
*
*"The general amnesty is only applicable for those who were in stand by at the BDR headquarters on that day," *he said while addressing a press briefing at PID auditorium this afternoon.

*"If the trial of Bangabandhu and four national leaders killing cases were held in time and the offender were brought into justice, the Pilkhana tragedy was not take place",* Ashraf added.

*The LGRD minister also pointed out that, many documents were being destroyed, so the government could not make any list of the name who joined the parade on the very day just before the BDR mutiny, who are still on the run and how many army officials were killed in the revolt.
*
He also expressed his profound sympathy to the family members of the victims who were killed on Wednesday's BDR mutiny at its headquarters. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## idune

Bull said:


> Bully Bangladesh, why would we want to do that when we can do that smoothly under shk hasina. Now dont say that im admitting Shk Hasina is our agent, Im just using your one accusations to fight another.
> 
> And India would be very glad.



Other than Indian newspaper claim show A single proof that Awami govt requested for Indian troops. Until then all you are babbling here are b** crap.

Good to see you are admitting Awami govt is Indian stooge.


----------



## leonblack08

*Probe committee starts work*
Star Online Report

The six-member probe committee led by Home Minister Sahara Khatun today started its work, two days after the mutiny at Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters ended.

The committee is expected to submit its report within seven days.

On the first day, the members of the committee have visited different spots of Pilkhana BDR headquarters including Darbar Hall, DG's residence and four mass graves.

Earlier, the probe committee convened its maiden meeting at the Bangladesh Secretariat.

During the visit, Shahara asked the law enforcement agencies to preserve all the evidences of the killing.

The government formed the committee yesterday to investigate the cause of the mutiny that took place on Wednesday at the border guards' headquarters, which left scores of army officers dead.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*Army controls emotion, acts as disciplined force*
Star Online Report

The army today said the mutiny of the rebel Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) jawans that killed dozens of army officers had *ignited anger among them, but they, as a disciplined force, have controlled their emotions.*

*"This is a brutal killing, so it is natural that there will be pent-up anger among us. But, we can control our emotion as we are a disciplined force," *said Director of Military Intelligence Brig Gen Mahmud Hossain at a press briefing at the Army Headquarters in Dhaka Cantonment.

He also said they have solved the crisis politically following the directive of the prime minister, though they took all preparation for conducting military operations in the BDR headquarters soon after they had started getting information about the BDR jawans' mutiny on Wednesday.

He said so far bodies of 65 people including army officers and women were retrieved. Of them, identity of 47 was ascertained till 8:00pm today adding that 31 officers managed to escape their death during the incident while 72 officers are still missing. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Other than Indian newspaper claim show A single proof that Awami govt requested for Indian troops. Until then all you are babbling here are b** crap.
> 
> Good to see you are admitting Awami govt is Indian stooge.



Apart from Indian media report I did not find anything about Peace Keeping force of India.Do you have any local link to it?

But I heard Commerce Minister Lt.Col(rtd)Faruk saying *"USA,India and all major countries wanted to send help,but we defused it on our own."*


----------



## leonblack08

*3 more mass graves found at BDR HQ, 10 bodies retrieved*
A shallow grave inside the Pilkhana BDR headquarters from which the bodies of 38 officers were exhumed on Friday: Star Online Report



*Ten more bodies including one of a woman were retrieved from three mass graves found on the BDR headquarters premises today (Saturday).
*
*Three of the deceased were identified as Naznin Shakil Shipu, wife of the slain BDR chief Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed, Maj Mosharraf and Maj Mokbul.*

Others' identity could not be known immediately.

Besides,* two more bodies were recovered from the BDR headquarters area this morning.
*
Rescuers searching for dozens of officers still missing after a mutiny by border guards uncovered two more mass graves on the BDR headquarters compound this morning.

Rescuers on Friday found a mass grave on the same compound in the capital containing 38 bodies.

*Another 24 bodies have been recovered in other parts of the compound including in drains and sewers *following a 33-hour mutiny by the BDR soldiers that ended on Thursday.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Al-zakir

After this inhumane incident I am losing hope for bd's existence. How can discipline force that supposed to protect the nation from enemy yet decided to killed of it's own. They supposed be band of brothers yet proved total opposite. we can blame all we want to outside force but I think we have serious flows left within our own society. 

There is no easy way out from this deep hole. Either way we look at the situation but total blamed lies on us and it's time for self evaluation as a nation.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Apart from Indian media report I did not find anything about Peace Keeping force of India.Do you have any local link to it?
> 
> But I heard Commerce Minister Lt.Col(rtd)Faruk saying *"USA,India and all major countries wanted to send help,but we defused it on our own."*



No local media said govt asked for Indian help. Indians have manufactured the news of help to create way and arguments for Indian troops. Now going by Indian arguments and news, motive of these killings and South asian taskforce PLOY getting clear. It is Indians who should provide us the proof that Awami govt has asked for Indian troops.

US and UK official statement said they would support the govt. No where they talked about offering or sending troops.

But its Indian that is using the tragic situation (which likely of their own creation) for making way to send their troops.

please don't package everything together, people are very much aware who is doing what.


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> After this inhumane incident I am losing hope for bd's existence. How can discipline force that supposed to protect the nation from enemy yet decided to killed of it's own. They supposed be band of brothers yet proved total opposite. we can blame all we want to outside force but I think we have serious flows left within our own society.
> 
> There is no easy way out from this deep hole. Either way we look at the situation but total blamed lies on us and it's time for self evaluation as a nation.



I differ with you brother.
Seeing the restraint and discipline shown by our Army,I can hope Inshallah we will overcome this bad times.


*I have one question to all.*

*It takes 25 years to become a major general,9 years for major and so on.Since we lost so many high ranking officers all of a sudden,Is it possible to bring back retired officers to the army?

What's your opinion?*


----------



## leonblack08

He apologised.Its ok brother.


----------



## idune

sorry double post


----------



## idune

*To expose hallow propaganda by Indians and Awami card holders:*

Its Pakistan best interest for Bangladesh to have a strong defense force as both countries are facing common threat - India. Therefore, simply no Pakistani organization would take any self inflicting venture.

If nothing else Jammat or most of Bangladeshi political parties vehemently oppose Indian bully and ploy to weaken Bangladesh. So Jammat having hand in this tragic situation to weaken Bangladesh defense force and making Bangladesh vulnerable to Indian hegemony is oxymoronic propaganda at best. Any 10 years old can see the LIE written all over it.

JMB, Huji etc, are on constant run. Most of their command structure was dismantled by RAB during last BNP govt. These organizations are extremely weak and operate such low level they dont have capability of even long time survival let alone hatching such huge undertaking. Besides, its not BDR but RAB who are after these organizations.


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Can't agree on the last point.JMB has regrouped and recent incidents bear the marks.It may also be possible by them.The question is are they capable of flowing in crores of Taka?

Huji has intl. backing,so they have the money.

As far as RAW is concerned,they definitely have the reason and resources to infiltrate BDR.


----------



## mhacsan

i condem the attack and stand by my BD brothers and families of victims who lost thier precious lives. as a Pakistani i always prayed for BD success and this goes for 90&#37; or more of pakistanis. 

i still remebered the day when u won the match in WC, though it was ur major win but most of the Pakistanis were not down that we lost to minow instead we though BD- they are our borther. it is the same thing one way or other, its true

So i can gurantee to all my BD brother there will be and can be no involvement of ISI or Pakistan element in destabilising BD plus its not in favour of us, we love to see BD prosper as we want our country to

ALLAH bless BD and Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Can't agree on the last point.JMB has regrouped and recent incidents bear the marks.



They regrouped but very weak and RAB kept them on run since then. Investigation last time indicated money and arms came from across the border. But this tragic incident took more than money, intel gathering, logistics, targeted killing, escape planning and not to mention propaganda to media and to rest of BDR.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> They regrouped but very weak and RAB kept them on run since then. Investigation last time indicated money and arms came from across the border. But this tragic incident took more than money, intel gathering, logistics, targeted killing, escape planning.



Yes,but Huji can be a candidate,as it is backed by Al-qaeda.

Adding to that:Killing of Colonel Gulzar adds to the suspicion that JMB might be involved.But you are right,they don't have the money to finance this.


----------



## Al-zakir

hacsan said:


> i condem the attack and stand by my BD brothers and families of victims who lost thier precious lives. as a Pakistani i always prayed for BD success and this goes for 90&#37; or more of pakistanis.
> 
> i still remebered the day when u won the match in WC, though it was ur major win but most of the Pakistanis were not down that we lost to minow instead we though BD- they are our borther. it is the same thing one way or other, its true
> 
> So i can gurantee to all my BD brother there will be and can be no involvement of ISI or Pakistan element in destabilising BD plus its not in favour of us, we love to see BD prosper as we want our country to
> 
> ALLAH bless BD and Pakistan




I also don't think that ISI has anything to do with this event. It's not Pakistan interest to see a weak bd rather a strong bd that can bring balance of power in SA. It should be clear to all of us who desire gain out of this event. 

Only hope here is that things are under controlled now. I think main purpose of them gaddar was to bring some kind of civil war between the army and BDR so that enemy can take advantage of the situation. Bd army showed maturity but I think our intelligence failure was enormous.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blain2

Let me also add one more thing in Pakistan's defence here. Currently, the two Armies (PA and BA) enjoy the best ever relations that they have had. There was a lot of suspicion in the early years and over time, this suspicion has made way for a lot of cooperation between the two. ISI (under the direct command of the Pakistan Army) has no reason to cause problems for an institution which wields so much influence in the affairs of BD. The better the relations between the two Armies, the easier it is for Pakistan to move forward and beyond the past acrimony with BD. We would not undermine our relations with the BD Army (also keep in mind that there is still a lot of camaraderie between these two Armies due to past service) just because some may be suspicious of Sheikh Hasina's perceived tilt toward India. In the past, the BD Army has maintained relations with Pakistan despite Awami league rule, thus we count this relationship as an asset which does nothing for us if we are involved in undermining it.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## blain2

idune said:


> *To expose hallow propaganda by Indians and Awami card holders:*
> 
> Its Pakistan best interest for Bangladesh to have a strong defense force as both countries are facing common threat - India. Therefore, simply no Pakistani organization would take any self inflicting venture.
> 
> If nothing else Jammat or most of Bangladeshi political parties vehemently oppose Indian bully and ploy to weaken Bangladesh. So Jammat having hand in this tragic situation to weaken Bangladesh defense force and making Bangladesh vulnerable to Indian hegemony is oxymoronic propaganda at best. Any 10 years old can see the LIE written all over it.
> 
> JMB, Huji etc, are on constant run. Most of their command structure was dismantled by RAB during last BNP govt. These organizations are extremely weak and operate such low level they dont have capability of even long time survival let alone hatching such huge undertaking. Besides, its not BDR but RAB who are after these organizations.



I would also like to add that Pakistan and BD should be working together even if the India threat does not exist. There is no reason why we should only be together because of the India card. We have commonalities in many areas, such as the state of the two economies, the religious and cultural affinities (latter to a certain degree), and common goals within South Asia (both want to be dealt with on the basis of equality and without any threat of being pushed around).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> No local media said govt asked for Indian help. Indians have manufactured the news of help to create way and arguments for Indian troops. Now going by Indian arguments and news, motive of these killings and South asian taskforce PLOY getting clear. It is Indians who should provide us the proof that Awami govt has asked for Indian troops.
> 
> US and UK official statement said they would support the govt. No where they talked about offering or sending troops.
> 
> But its Indian that is using the tragic situation (which likely of their own creation) for making way to send their troops.
> 
> please don't package everything together, people are very much aware who is doing what.



As per the reports, India was not gettinmg ready to send '0,000 strong mission, but a few to guard that train.

The hysteria and lack of self confidence are driving everybodymad.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> They were indeed among the best officers.The BDR week was going on and many were present there to receive their awards from the Prime minister.This BDR week happens annualy,if I am not wrong,and it brings a festive mood everywhere.I was there in Dhanmondi just the day before and found BDR men with their special uniform with "Paghri" assisting the traffic police.I thank Allah that I didn't have any work there on Wednesday,otherwise I would have been near the HQ.



What were your inteligence doing? How can a few odd bought' BDR men trigger such a mass revolt.



leonblack08 said:


> Ill treatment is also a part of your training,especially when you are a non-commissioned soldier.It is present even in your army,believe it or not.It toughens the soldier.Even if there was some ill treatement,does this mean all of them ill treated?*NO,NEVER.*



Ill treated. No pay, no rations, no basic necesaties isnt part of the training. Dont speak thrash. Less salary and less rations is punishing the entire family, were BD preparing the whole family to be tough and ready to fight.



leonblack08 said:


> I will tell you a true story. My sister's friend's uncle was one of the deads.He was a Colonel.In spite of being a high ranking officer,he used to bring his driver(who are jawans) and make him sit beside him while eating at any wedding ceremony or other ceremonies.Then why was this man killed? The sad part is,his daughter is giving SSC exam and tomorrow is his Janaza.



Go and ask those animals.



leonblack08 said:


> ELooking at their 50 or odd demands,don't you think those are by some *illiterate idiots*,I should say this because unlike Army personnel,who needs to pass class 12 and then go for further study ,these BDR jawans need to pass only class 8.This shows their level of thinking and how vulnerable they are to ill preaching by some "External Force".



These kind of second grade treatment is what forced them to do such mass killing and atleast now you stop degrading BDR men based on their background.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> Can't agree on the last point.JMB has regrouped and recent incidents bear the marks.It may also be possible by them.The question is are they capable of flowing in crores of Taka?
> 
> Huji has intl. backing,so they have the money.
> 
> As far as RAW is concerned,they definitely have the reason and resources to infiltrate BDR.



Arent you ashamed to say this in a public forum. That your soldiers were bought to slaughter their own officers.


----------



## TopCat

blain2 said:


> Iajdani,
> 
> So who is behind this attempt to "weaken" BD? Can folks be clear about what is being asserted here? (Sorry for being so politically incorrect and asking this question) ;-)
> 
> Why would you want BDR to be bigger and stronger? What if they pose another challenge to BA when they are more capable?



This is too premature to talk about who is behind the carnage but definitely a state. Its not any individual.
Second about the BDR, BDR is not a normal border security force as it is misinterpreted in outside Bangladesh. This is not BSF and its just another army and a big deterrance. This is how the defence is laid out in Bangladesh's security. In the wartime they will immediately merged with army and will come under army command. Even anser/VDP, cadet core all are aimed at war time strategy. That is how we keep our original army smaller and sharper while it can grow as big as 500,000 soldiers within a short notice. 
What do you think??? we will be just a sitting duck when india will attack??? 
Sorry that is big NO.


----------



## TopCat

Bull said:


> Ill treated. No pay, no rations, no basic necesaties isnt part of the training. Dont speak thrash. Less salary and less rations is punishing the entire family, were BD preparing the whole family to be tough and ready to fight.



Where did you get this???? NO PAY????? what a bullshit story. All govt employees enjoy the same pay scale, be it BDR or a clerk in a post office. All the same. Regarding ration, yes they do get ration, not sure how less or more with army soldiers, which can be easily addressed and the prime minister promised to look into it the previous day. Also there is a national pay comission working and the pay raise will be realized from June this year. Again that will apply to all govt employees.

Regarding the ill treatment. Why you guys dont understand, its not a IT company where boss will go and try to be funny with their employees for motivation. Its army and army talks in their own language. That is how it is and that is how it fits most.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Bull said:


> Arent you ashamed to say this in a public forum. That your soldiers were bought to slaughter their own officers.



Yes we are ahamed. Ofcourse we are.
But at the same time, if it were a conspiracy, and had an hand from outside state(which is most likely) then its not the fault of any soldier or army. thats terrorism.


----------



## TopCat

Bull said:


> As per the reports, India was not gettinmg ready to send '0,000 strong mission, but a few to guard that train.
> 
> The hysteria and lack of self confidence are driving everybodymad.



We need some time before we should think of any indian offer or any further business. First we need to be clear that India did not have anything to do with it.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Yes,but Huji can be a candidate,as it is backed by Al-qaeda.
> 
> Adding to that:Killing of Colonel Gulzar adds to the suspicion that JMB might be involved.But you are right,they don't have the money to finance this.



I dont beleive its HUJI or any terrorist organization Its not their pattern. There must be a state behind it... Count my word.


----------



## TopCat

z9-ec said:


> From my standpoint, the BD military was in process of modernization of its forces including the BDR, Army, Navy and Air Force. This incident may halt the progress made, the modernization may face intense scrutiny and delays. The only beneficiary coming out of this is India.



No this incident will further strengthen the army as the sympathy is running high for them and people and politician started to realize, how important it is for Bangladesh to arm itself. Everybody started to realize the feelings of living in a insecured country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Army HQ Tells Press-Army reins in its anger

Military action was all planned in time; problem solved politically at PM's directive



Sunday March 01 2009 00:32:21 AM BDT

Army officials yesterday said they are in profound grief over the massacre of army officers and their family members by rebel BDR jawans at Pilkhana but being members of a disciplined force they have to control their emotions.(The Daily Star)

"It was a carnage. So it is natural that there will be pent-up anger among us. But, being members of a disciplined force, we can control our emotion," said Director of Military Intelligence Brig Gen Mahmud Hossain at a press briefing at the army headquarters in Dhaka cantonment.

He said the crisis was solved politically following the prime minister's directives although they made all preparations to carry out military operations at the BDR headquarters.

Mahmud said of the 63 bodies retrieved so far, the identity of 47 could be confirmed as of 8:00pm yesterday.

He also said 31 army officers managed to survive the carnage while 72 army officers are still missing.

The director of Military Intelligence said certainly all BDR members did not take part in the mutiny but those involved in it need to be identified through investigation.

"I cannot say what should be the process of trial. But whatever it is, we demand a speedy trial," he said.

Whatever might be the reason behind the mutiny, the BDR jawans should not have expressed their anger through such brutal killings.

Lt Col Salam and Maj Istiaque, who survived the massacre, at the press conference narrated the brutalities committed by the BDR jawans.

Replying to a query, Salam said a group of jawans were involved in the killings and some of them were very aggressive.

He also urged the media to broadcast or publish reports more objectively.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=249509

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

'Guards came from nowhere and opened fire'


DHAKA, February 27 (AFP): Syed M. Kamruzzaman knows he had a lucky escape. He saw 11 men killed before his very own eyes when the border guards known as the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) launched an armed mutiny. The colonel, on temporary posting from the army to the BDR, could have been one of the victims. He was in a meeting at BDR headquarters in Dhaka when the mutineers stormed in.
"A group of guards barged into the hall where we were holding our meeting and hurled abuse at us, telling us they weren't treated properly. They demanded cheap rations, UN postings and better pay," he said. The guards, he said, were all armed -- some carrying submachine guns and others rifles. The head of the BDR, Major General Shakil Ahmed, was among those shot dead.
"None of us were armed. They told us to walk in single file, marched us outside and then four more guards came from nowhere and opened fire and Major General Shakil was gunned down," Kamruzzaman said. "Bullets sprayed from behind and I was hit in the stomach. I crawled to a bathroom and hid under a basin. They found me and shot me again but somehow I survived." "It was cold-blooded murder," he said. Other officers taken hostage have also revealed how they managed to escape death when the rogue BDR troops decided to mutiny.
Bangladesh regularly sends police and army personnel abroad on lucrative United Nations peacekeeping missions, but BDR troops work mainly domestically. Between 4,000 and 5,000 people, including families of soldiers and officers, are believed to live in the headquarters compound where the drama unfolded. Lieutenant colonel Shams told the English language newspaper New Age he hid under a cot when the armed guards began their siege. "They picked on my domestic servant, beating him up seriously," he said.
Many took cover in sewerage manholes for the entire 34 hours of the incident. "It was dark and smelly. I jumped into it and kept the lid shut but could hear the sound of gunshots. I stayed there without any food and light. I could not separate day from night," Major Munir told reporters. With a total force of nearly 70,000 troops, the BDR's primary task is to patrol and secure Bangladesh's 4,000-kilometre border with both India and Myanmar.
The average BDR trooper earns about 70 dollars a month -- the equivalent to a very low government clerk, and a salary that has long been a source of simmering discontent within the ranks. The revolt, which began at the headquarters early Wednesday, was reportedly triggered by the refusal of senior officers to consider appeals for more pay, subsidised food and holidays.
Most of the officers are seconded to the Rifles from the army for a tenure of two to four years, and the BDR troopers have complained that this makes them less than receptive to their particular grievances. Some have accused the officers of skimming off their salaries and appropriating food supplies meant for distribution to the poor. Some of the mutineers, who aired their grievances to television crews they invited into their headquarters, directly accused the BDR chief of making millions of dollars by stealing money from food funds.

&#039;Guards came from nowhere and opened fire&#039; - The Morung Express

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## was

_INDIANS are pathetic now is confirmed_

*Bangladesh mutineers name tycoon with Pak links
*
NEW DELHI: The first signs of a Pakistani footprint is showing up in the bloody mutiny that shook Bangladesh this week.
As mass graves
continue to spew forth more bloody tales - 10 more bodies have been recovered, bringing the toll to 76 - what is emerging slowly is a larger design behind the apparently senseless killing over the past couple of days.

The preliminary interrogation of some of the rebels has thrown up the name of Salauddin Qadeer Chowdhury, a well-known shipping magnate and reportedly very close to the Pakistan military-intelligence complex and the opposition BNP. According to sources monitoring the situation, about one crore taka has already changed hands to help the mutiny along.

Chowdhury, a close associate of opposition BNP leader Begum Khaleda Zia, was closely connected to the Chittagong arms drop case of April 2004 - the arms were apparently intended for ULFA. The ships were caught carrying the arms.

Salauddin Chowdhury, belonging to an old Chittagong family, has been close to Pakistan for decades.

Trouble continues to brew in Dhaka, where the army cadres, particularly mid-level officers, are spoiling for a fight with the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) cadres. So far, the Bangladesh army leaders, led by army chief Moeen Ahmed, have kept the officers in check, which is making the present situation slightly different from 1975.

According to the fire service operations chief, Sheikh Mohammad Shahjalal, 50 officers are still missing. "We have so far removed 10 dead bodies. They are badly decomposed and many are mutilated," he said. "They not only shot them dead but some bodies were badly mutilated with bayonets," Shahjalal said.

It is increasingly clear that the chief targets are the army chief Moeen Ahmed and prime minister Sheikh Hasina who, reports say, has been moved to an army guest house for her personal safety.

In fact, a number of plots are surfacing, all intended to create confusion while the real targets would have been attacked.

Sources are also pointing to the scale of the brutality of the murders, the mutilations, etc, which they say are tell-tale signs of the Islamist ideologies that have infiltrated the lower cadres of the BDR, thanks to their extensive Jamaat-e-Islami and Jamaat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) connections.

Behind the mutiny is the war crimes tribunal that Sheikh Hasina promised to set up for the trial of Pakistani collaborators or razakars from the independence war. This had created trouble inside Bangladesh and Pakistan as well.
In fact, Pakistan president Asif Ali Zardari sent an emissary to Sheikh Hasina, Pervez Ispahani, to persuade her to put off this trial as it could embarrass the Pak army considerably.

After the dust has settled down, Sheikh Hasina and Ahmed are likely to launch a purge of their own in the army, which is likely to create its own tensions. In any case, it promises to keep Sheikh Hasina off balance for a while, as Bangladesh joins other tottering nations on India's periphery.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
We cant rule out SQ Choudury(He is a top criminal and conspirator) but its not Pakistan...


----------



## Al-zakir

was said:


> _INDIANS are pathetic now is confirmed_
> 
> *Bangladesh mutineers name tycoon with Pak links
> *
> NEW DELHI: The first signs of a Pakistani footprint is showing up in the bloody mutiny that shook Bangladesh this week.
> As mass graves
> continue to spew forth more bloody tales - 10 more bodies have been recovered, bringing the toll to 76 - what is emerging slowly is a larger design behind the apparently senseless killing over the past couple of days.
> 
> The preliminary interrogation of some of the rebels has thrown up the name of Salauddin Qadeer Chowdhury, a well-known shipping magnate and reportedly very close to the Pakistan military-intelligence complex and the opposition BNP. According to sources monitoring the situation, about one crore taka has already changed hands to help the mutiny along.
> 
> Chowdhury, a close associate of opposition BNP leader Begum Khaleda Zia, was closely connected to the Chittagong arms drop case of April 2004 - the arms were apparently intended for ULFA. The ships were caught carrying the arms.
> 
> Salauddin Chowdhury, belonging to an old Chittagong family, has been close to Pakistan for decades.
> 
> Trouble continues to brew in Dhaka, where the army cadres, particularly mid-level officers, are spoiling for a fight with the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) cadres. So far, the Bangladesh army leaders, led by army chief Moeen Ahmed, have kept the officers in check, which is making the present situation slightly different from 1975.
> 
> According to the fire service operations chief, Sheikh Mohammad Shahjalal, 50 officers are still missing. "We have so far removed 10 dead bodies. They are badly decomposed and many are mutilated," he said. "They not only shot them dead but some bodies were badly mutilated with bayonets," Shahjalal said.
> 
> It is increasingly clear that the chief targets are the army chief Moeen Ahmed and prime minister Sheikh Hasina who, reports say, has been moved to an army guest house for her personal safety.
> 
> In fact, a number of plots are surfacing, all intended to create confusion while the real targets would have been attacked.
> 
> Sources are also pointing to the scale of the brutality of the murders, the mutilations, etc, which they say are tell-tale signs of the Islamist ideologies that have infiltrated the lower cadres of the BDR, thanks to their extensive Jamaat-e-Islami and Jamaat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) connections.
> 
> Behind the mutiny is the war crimes tribunal that Sheikh Hasina promised to set up for the trial of Pakistani collaborators or razakars from the independence war. This had created trouble inside Bangladesh and Pakistan as well.
> In fact, Pakistan president Asif Ali Zardari sent an emissary to Sheikh Hasina, Pervez Ispahani, to persuade her to put off this trial as it could embarrass the Pak army considerably.
> 
> After the dust has settled down, Sheikh Hasina and Ahmed are likely to launch a purge of their own in the army, which is likely to create its own tensions. In any case, it promises to keep Sheikh Hasina off balance for a while, as Bangladesh joins other tottering nations on India's periphery.



Apparently Bd still investigating yet India already smelling ISI all over. Is ISI gone mad that it want to weaken BD army? We all know pak army is very closely working with Bd and we are moving toward greater military alliance in near future and that is Indian headache. It's not Indian interest to see a strong BD with powerful military..
Indian media already started Propaganda war to distant pak-bangla military and also create political unrest in Bd soil. It's allover their electronic and print media. We must be vigilante and beware of Indian and tackle this issue with extreme care otherwise this bastard will succeed once again.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## was

Al-zakir said:


> Apparently Bd still investigating yet India already smelling ISI all over. Is ISI gone mad that it want to weaken BD army? We all know pak army is very closely working with Bd and we are moving toward greater military alliance in near future and that is Indian headache. It's not Indian interest to see a strong BD with powerful military..
> Indian media already started Propaganda war to distant pak-bangla military and also create political unrest in Bd soil. It's allover their electronic and print media. We must be vigilante and beware of Indian and tackle this issue with extreme care otherwise this bastard will succeed once again.



indians objective is to isolate pakistan,to show it like a rouge state wich means no arms sale from west and to treat it like nepal and the same for banghladesh

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## M_Saint

Apolosizing for not being able to pro-active and having a broken heart after observing a trend of destructive activities in BD since OCT 28, 06, I want to ask why has the killers only demanded to meet Hasina and why has she obliged easily with their demands? Survivors have revealed that Killers have tide their forehead with red cloths and chanted 'Joy Bangla' slogan while continuing killing spree, then a natural question should be why would SAKA CHOW's goons use Rawamy Leaguer's slogan? Furthermore, some of the killers couldn't identify their superiors and were aided by others on finding them. So, how wasn't it possible for BDR not to recognize their superiors? That scenario opened a possibility of the presence of outsiders. Why aren't we trying to solve these issues before tracing money?


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Apolosizing for not being able to pro-active and having a broken heart after observing a trend of destructive activities in BD since OCT 28, 06, I want to ask why has the killers only demanded to meet Hasina and why has she obliged easily with their demands? Survivors have revealed that Killers have tide their forehead with red cloths and chanted 'Joy Bangla' slogan while continuing killing spree, then a natural question should be why would SAKA CHOW's goons use Rawamy Leaguer's slogan? Furthermore, some of the killers couldn't identify their superiors and were aided by others on finding them. So, how wasn't it possible for BDR not to recognize their superiors? That scenario opened a possibility of the presence of outsiders. Why aren't we trying to solve these issues before tracing money?



This is too early to comment and point any finger to anybody. But, its obvious that, the govt has a very big division within itself. In the first day nobody came forward to join hands with Hasina and the senior leaders were watching to see the circus of Sahara which she failed miserably. I did not like the way Hasian/Sahara gangue handle the situation the first day and I did not like, how the strong leadership were marginalized by hasian and motia after election. I am glad that Ashraf took over from today and a strong inquiry comission he promised. Let see how it goes. Army will keep their pressure on.. Dont worry.. 

SAKA is a crminal, anything can be possible for him... So dont rule him out though...


----------



## TopCat

I just got some information on Army planning on taking over BDRs. They assesed 15 mins to take over BDR headquarter and 45 mins to take over whole bangldesh!!!! That just a good information for you to assess the first day action that Hasina govt took.
Also there was a caos in cantonment last night. Sirens were heard whole night and Senior officers had hard time to calm down the soldiers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> This is too early to comment and point any finger to anybody. But, its obvious that, the govt has a very big division within itself. In the first day nobody came forward to join hands with Hasina and the senior leaders were watching to see the circus of Sahara which she failed miserably. I did not like the way Hasian/Sahara gangue handle the situation the first day and I did not like, how the strong leadership were marginalized by hasian and motia after election. I am glad that Ashraf took over from today and a strong inquiry comission he promised. Let see how it goes. Army will keep their pressure on.. Dont worry..
> 
> SAKA is a crminal, anything can be possible for him... So dont rule him out though...


Here you are advocating not to jump on conclusion but in the previous post you are suspecting SAKA and that too by based on Murderous Malaun's propaganda. Isn't calling SAKA a criminal conclusive? IMO, no one has done more for CTG than SAKA's father as he has donated his properties for CTG UNIVV and BIT that could only be equalled to Sir Salimullah. And a George Town Univv's graduate SAKA talks straight, demonstrates invincibility in Rawzan not to be silly like what Indians are trying to paint about him. I had gone to his village, Sultanpur before Ershad's outster in 1989 and had seen people respecting him. Now, just because criminal MUA and his gang arrested him, he became a criminal? Was he convicted? And if he was then in which court? Any conviction under illegal court of FUA was null and void, period. So, please stay away from doubiasness, thanks.


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> I just got some information on Army planning on taking over BDRs. They assesed 15 mins to take over BDR headquarter and 45 mins to take over whole bangldesh!!!! That just a good information for you to assess the first day action that Hasina govt took.
> Also there was a caos in cantonment last night. Sirens were heard whole night and Senior officers had hard time to calm down the soldiers.


And here is the icing on your info cake. The reason behind the chaos was to demonstrate displeasure against MUA, which warranted his master's quick promulgation of backing him up (We stand with Hasina GOVT).


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Here you are advocating not to jump on conclusion but in the previous post you are suspecting SAKA and that too by based on Murderous Malaun's propaganda. Isn't calling SAKA a criminal conclusive? IMO, no one has done more for CTG than SAKA's father as he has donated his properties for CTG UNIVV and BIT that could only be equalled to Sir Salimullah. And a George Town Univv's graduate SAKA talks straight, demonstrates invincibility in Rawzan not to be silly like what Indians are trying to paint about him. I had gone to his village, Sultanpur before Ershad's outster in 1989 and had seen people respecting him. Now, just because criminal MUA and his gang arrested him, he became a criminal? Was he convicted? And if he was then in which court? Any conviction under illegal court of FUA was null and void, period. So, please stay away from doubiasness, thanks.



Well thats one side of what you know him. Yes thats all true. 
But another side, I know a familly whose memeber was shot point blank by mr. SAKA himself. It was a Malaun familly and he took over their properties too. I also know his Dhaka dying where I had rare occasion to visit, which he just use that as a hiding ground for his top terrorist. I had opportunity to talk to them long time ago. Anywyas thats SAKA..


----------



## idune

blain2 said:


> I would also like to add that Pakistan and BD should be working together even if the India threat does not exist. There is no reason why we should only be together because of the India card. We have commonalities in many areas, such as the state of the two economies, the religious and cultural affinities (latter to a certain degree), and common goals within South Asia (both want to be dealt with on the basis of equality and without any threat of being pushed around).



Absolutely. Bangladesh needs to have increasing cooperation with Pakistan ind defense and other fields.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> I dont beleive its HUJI or any terrorist organization Its not their pattern. There must be a state behind it... Count my word.



Right on...


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Well thats one side of what you know him. Yes thats all true.
> But another side, I know a familly whose memeber was shot point blank by mr. SAKA himself. It was a Malaun familly and he took over their properties too. I also know his Dhaka dying where I had rare occasion to visit, which he just use that as a hiding ground for his top terrorist. I had opportunity to talk to them long time ago. Anywyas thats SAKA..


I could believe treachourous Malaun's story if I didn't eat, sleep but later back-stabbed by them and that was so common for all in my DIST, who got along with Malauns that they even found out that Malaun in my area sold same property to 10 Muslim friends before fleeing away to IND but never told about his fleeing scheme to anyone. Moreover, I know for fact that SAKA possesses 'IRON SHOULD BE MET BY IRON' logic in his heart. So, him being GOD FATHER of muscle men against ALers was perceivable. I guess that's why Malaun never liked him and IND singled him out.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Powerful quarters behind massacre*

An influential member of the high powered probe committee has said after a visit to the Peelkhana BDR headquarters, theatre of the carnage, that their impression was such a great crime could not be committed without instigation from powerful quarters.

Talking to The New Nation, on condition of anonymity, he termed the incident as a mass murder. The government formed the seven-member high powered committee on Friday making Home Minister Sahara Khatun as chief, to investigate the horrifying killing at the BDR headquarters held on February 25.

It was estimated that more than 100 army officers and civilians were killed during the bloodshed that the BDR jawans caused to press home their demand.

The committee members yesterday visited the spot and will formally start investigation from Sunday to find out the actual reason of the carnage and the people who were behind the scene.

UNB adds: Home Minister Sahara Khatun yesterday hoped they would be able to submit the probe report on BDR mutiny within seven days, as the investigators already inspected the haunted BDR headquarters.

She also hoped that the motives behind the mutiny at the BDR headquarters would come out through the investigation.

"We'll be able to inform the countrymen about the tragic incident," she told journalists after the maiden meeting of the members of the high-level inquiry committee formed by the government late Friday as horrendous tales of mass murders and marauding started unfolding.

The Home Minister informed that they have planned to induct four more members into the existing six-member probe body to finish the investigation process quickly finding out the facts.

Another member of the committee and newly appointed BDR Director General, Brig General Mainul Hossain, said efforts are afoot to restructure the paramilitary border force to rebuild its command, wrecked through the killing of its chief and most top officials.

The new BDR chief further stated that each border of the country is protected-no border is unprotected.

He said short-term and midterm steps for the Bangladesh Rifles would be taken to rebuild the border-protection force.

The DG assured that all points of the national border are secure.

He said they would interrogate those suspected of carrying out the mutiny.

"We will also question the residents of Peelkhana's surrounding areas," he added.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Several BDR soldiers reported to HQ, identified mutineers*

Red flags were used as masks by offenders

Staff Correspondent

In recent development, several BDR soldiers reported to headquarter on Saturday and one of them named some soldiers who participated in the mutiny and killing of army officers.

Sipoy Md Al Murad Khan, serial no 75484, Unit 44 Rifle Battalion, Charlie Company, said he was on guard duty from 7 to 9 am at gate-5 on the day of BDR carnage on February 25.

He said after completing duty when he went back to 44 Battalion, Sipoy Altaf carrying serial no likely 603-of same Battalion and same Company insisted on giving him the keys to the kote and tortured him in this regard. He said "Altaf being senior, assaulted on me to give him my weapon and also demanded the keys of the kote."

Murad Khan said all arms of his company were in possession of Guard Commander Havilder Rafique Uddin who was forced to unlock the kote finally due to severe threat.

About other accomplices he said "There were 3 to 4 central RPs along with the mutineers and killers. I do not know their names, I know them by face and I shall be able to identify them."

He said the aforesaid criminals pointed a rifle at his chest pressurizing him to join the mutiny, he ran away from gate no 5 area and went to my battalion. "I put off my uniform and wore civil dress. I waited till noon there, I saved a Major from mutineers and I fled headquarter by surmounting boundary wall," he explained.

He said his village home is located at Boira in Khulna and his mobile number is 01716065226.

However, other BDR soldiers who came to report said they do not know anything about this mutiny and they were either on leave or left headquarters finishing duty prior to the mutiny.

Other BDR soldiers who came to report to headquarter included Sipoy Mahbubur with serial no-57390 of 36 battalion, Sipoy Hasibur with serial no-65959 under unit commander Major Saleh, Lance Nayek Ranjit Raksam with serial no 55684, Nayek Mohsin with serial no 48461, sipoy Quamrul Islam with serial no 62805 under 25 battalion, Lance Nayek Sahidul Islam with serial no 56992, Havilder Md Zumarot Ali with serial no 37323 under 24 battalion, Nayek Nazrul Islam with serial no 51857 (RSU), Havilder Assistant Abdul Mannan with serial no 41040, Havilder Rafiqul Islam under 44 battalion and Sipoy Abdur Raqzzaque with serial no 39216 of 24 battalion.

About wearing red mask by mutineers they said as there was an annual function of BDR and HQ was decorated with red flags, the mutineers used those flags as masks.

leading news

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Trial in tribunal, not all mutineers BDR men*

Dhaka, Feb 28 (bdnews24.com)  A special tribunal will be formed to fast-track trial of the perpetrators who "planned" the recent massacre at the BDR headquarters, some of whom were not paramilitary border guards, a minister said Saturday.

"A full investigation into the gory killings will be carried out. The government has some evidence which point to the involvement of people outside of the BDR," local government minister Syed Ashraful Islam said.

"The law minister has already been instructed to form a special tribunal.

"The law and the clauses under which perpetrators can be tried will be put before the cabinet and then a bill will be tabled in parliament to fast-track the trial process."

Legal actions would be taken against those whose link to the Feb.25-26 events was proved, said Ashraful, also the ruling Awami League spokesman, after a joint meeting of the cabinet and senior party leaders at prime minister Sheikh Hasina's official residence.
.
He said the meeting strongly condemned the carnage, prayed for the departed souls of the slain army officers and sympathised with their families and renewed resolve to find the killers, instigators.

"Every single one of those responsible will be put in the dock."

He said some changes will be made to the enquiry committee formed to dig out the truth about how and why the incident happened.

Non-partisan, neutral individuals will carry out investigations and file a report "as soon as possible", the minister added.

"It's beyond our words to describe the shock events. Those we've lost were our assets. It'll take a long time to recoup the irreparable loss.

"Those who died in the Peelkhana incident are martyrs. They will be buried with state honour."

Continued Ashraful: "A monument will be built in remembrance of the slain officers. The families of the dead will each be given Tk 10 lakh and the government will bear their expenses."

On top of that, the government will help out those affected by the rebellion.

"The prime minister sent out army troops no sooner had she got the news. But it takes time for the army to reach a certain place. Whatever happened in Peelkhana (BDR headquarters) had happened before the army members had reached the scene.

"After that, our main concern was the safety of the hostages. The standoff was resolved quickly considering the security of the people in general apart from the BDR members.

"All the democracies of the world have endorsed the measures taken."

"If the army stormed the headquarters those who have survived may not have altogether. There's no scope to do politics over what has happened.

"Some politicians are trying to create problem through misinterpreting the events. We call on all across the political spectrum to get united to resolve the crisis," Ashraful said.

Trial in tribunal, not all mutineers BDR men :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

20-25 soldiers behind carnage
Saturday, February 28th, 2009 

The mutiny in Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) was spearheaded by a group of 20 to 25 non-commissioned soldiers who forced others to take up guns and participate in the savagery that followed, according to information shared by surviving officers and some fleeing mutineers.

They said the small group of leaders, all of whom were based in Pilkhana BDR Headquarters, carried out all the mindless killings, most of which took place between 9:00am and 11:00am on Wednesday.

As soon as the first shot was fired, some of the rebel leaders armed themselves and locked the officers inside Darbar Hall at gunpoint, while some others rushed to the residence of the BDR director general and other officers.

Some went to the arms depot and broke open its doors. Then they forced other soldiers present in Pilkhana to take up arms as well, many of whom were there that day from battalions outside Dhaka, on the occasion of the BDR Week.

If you dont take up arms and join us, you will be shot, a leader of the mutiny was quoted by a soldier, who like many others fled the headquarters on Thursday.

He said the majority of the soldiers were against the killing of so many officers.

There were arguments between the mutiny leaders and other soldiers about the killings. Many tried to convince the leaders that all officers are not bad. But the leaders were furious, he said.

Another soldier said many of the soldiers felt deprived and were angry about the role of some top officers, whom they branded as corrupt. There was no argument about the fate of the corrupt persons, he said adding some soldiers were also killed as they tried to stop the killings.

The soldiers said most of them broke down in tears seeing so many dead bodies of officers, scattered at different places in the compound. Initially many bodies were dumped in sewers.

The wholesale killing prompted them to flee the headquarters, the soldiers added.

They also said there was no specific leader of the mutiny. All soldiers of the small leading group seemed to be the leaders in the brutality.

They said a few officers were able to come out alive from Pilkhana, because many of the soldiers protested when the mutiny leaders wanted to kill them.

While narrating the horrible deeds that went on inside Darbar Hall, Lt Col Syed Kamruzzaman, who survived the killing spree, said he was saved by a few good soldiers.

They took me to another place and kept me hidden from the others, he said at a media briefing in the army staff college officers mess in Mirpur Cantonment.

As the mutineers heard a rumour that the army could storm Pilkhana, the small group of leaders ordered the soldiers to bring out four armoured personnel carriers (APC).

They pointed their guns at us and ordered us to operate the APCs, said a soldier, who was present in Pilkhana during the mutinee. The unwilling mutineers also had to take positions at different points to face any retaliation.

Some of the soldiers also said the mutiny bosses forced them to dig a mass grave behind the BDR mortuary Wednesday evening and dumped the bodies of dead officers in it.

I saw three trucks with bodies parked there and some jawans were digging a ditch, said a soldier, who had hidden an officer inside a bathroom to save him. There were many soldiers who tried to save the officers and their families in many ways, he added.

Major Firoz, who survived the mutiny, told The Daily Star that some soldiers helped his pregnant wife to leave Pilkhana on Thursday morning. She became ill and they were kind enough to let her go outside.

20-25 soldiers behind carnage

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Proposed Defence Expenditure & BDR Mutiny  Interlinked?*


There are I believe certain features of the BDR mutiny that cannot be easily dismissed as mere conspiracy theorizing and which I wish to elaborate on in this short article. I would hope that readers will respond to my arguments and start a debate on this crucial national issue  

1. I am completely stunned and shocked like many others at the savagery and cruelty displayed by the BDR jawans during the revolt. We are informed that many of the victims had been first shot, then bayoneted, with some having their eyes pulled out and then dumped in stinking and dirty sewers. The atrocious acts committed on the women were even more incomprehensible and debasing with many being first gang-raped and then their bodies burned. What level of hatred (or madness) is required for a human being to carry out such despicable acts? Not even the Pakistani forces resorted to such behaviour in our liberation war in 1971. The obvious reason for this restraint is that the mutilation or defilement of dead bodies is strictly prohibited in Islam. It is a great sin to humiliate or abuse the body of a dead person whether friend or foe. It is on this ground that I am of the opinion that the mutiny and killing could not have been done by Muslims who would have this sin carved into their souls for eternity. This could have only been planned and orchestrated by outsiders and non-Muslims.

2.	The main ground for my suspicions on outside inspiration is the enlarged defence expenditure proposed by the AL government recently. The type of military equipment that was to be procured were highly sophisticated and would have significantly enhanced our defence capabilities. I am of the opinion that the BDR mutiny and these defence expenditures are linked due to some quarters not wishing Bangladesh to have an effective fighting force. Who could possibly feel threatened by the government proposal and would then seek to have it cancelled and also to send a warning signal to the government and military not to move forward with the procurements or even disable the defence forces in a preemptive act of sabotage?

3.	Related to point 2 is whether the AL government hoodwinked the nation by pretending to seek the procurement of the weapons and thereby allow Bangladesh to establish an effective fighting force defending the country but she had no real intention to follow through on either issue. She made a similar comment to the BDR, of making it a competent and efficient force, only a few hours before the mutiny started but according to some opinions she hesitated to act against the mutineers. Why in Gods name did it take 3 days for artillery and tanks to move to the spot? Why were such inexperienced negotiators allowed to enter the compound and parley with the mutineers with a very hasty amnesty agreement being cobbled together in only a matter of a few hours?

4.	How is it that our neighbouring countrys press and media were able to identify the culprits and planners of the mutiny within only a few hours of the revolt occurring? More pertinently those identified by the Indian reports had nothing to gain from this conspiracy and rebellion. Instead to identify possible suspects one should first list those who had most to gain and determine only then whether they had the means and resources to carry out such an operation. From the eye witness accounts now appearing we know that this was pre-planned and premeditated. The army officers were taken by surprise without forewarning of the attack. We know now (according to firsthand testimony of survivors of the carnage in the BDR HQ) that Gen. Shakil Ahmed had in fact raised the BDR jawans grievances with the Prime Minister who promised to look into the issue. If this be the case why was it necessary for the jawans to then kill the officers regardless. 

5.	The intelligence and televisions pictures similarly raise some important questions. If the mutiny was planned by Islamist groups why were mutineers seen chanting Joy Bangla instead of Allah hu Akbar or Bangladesh Zindabad. The rumour that the BSF had been inciting the BDR jawans to attack the army should also be verified. There is also some doubts over why India proposed a Peace Mission even before Dhaka made a request.

6.	There are rumours circulating that many of the army officers killed in the attack had only been transferred to the BDR in the last two weeks to one month. If this is really the case then this might show that the transfers were deliberately planned and the killings premeditated to wipe out some of the best and most brilliant officers in the army. These claims must be verified. 

All these points deserve an answer and by seeking to find the truth we will discover if any outside forces were indeed involved or whether this was a brief act of national madness unprecedented in our countrys history. 

Bangladesh plans major defence procurement 

The Hindu  February 23, 2009

Dhaka (PTI): Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's new government in Bangladesh has decided to launch a massive defence procurement drive to strengthen the armed forces and to equip them with modern weapons and military hardware. 

Planning Minister Air Vice Marshal (retd) AK Khondoker told parliament yesterday that the purchases would be made during the current and next fiscals. He said the forces would be made well equipped and trained in line with the country's financial capabilities. 

"For equipping the army, plans have been taken to procure helicopters, tanks, APCs (armoured personnel carrier), anti-tank and anti-aircraft missiles, sniper rifles, different types of modern radio systems, explosives, night vision and related hardware, other types of weapons and vehicles in 2008-2009 and 2009-2010," he told the house. 

A process was now underway to procure three new frigates to earn the "three dimensional" capabilities for the navy to face the 21st centuries challenge, he said. 

"A process to sign a procurement deal has been completed to buy appropriate anti-ship missiles for Bangladesh Navy's ultra modern frigate while it is now awaiting the government's final nod... Works are underway to install anti-aircraft missile in the ship (frigate)," Khondoker said.

February 28, 2009


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> *Proposed Defence Expenditure & BDR Mutiny  Interlinked?*
> 
> 1. I am completely stunned and shocked like many others at the savagery and cruelty displayed by the BDR jawans during the revolt. We are informed that many of the victims had been first shot, then bayoneted, with some having their eyes pulled out and then dumped in stinking and dirty sewers. The atrocious acts committed on the women were even more incomprehensible and debasing with many being first gang-raped and then their bodies burned. What level of hatred (or madness) is required for a human being to carry out such despicable acts? Not even the Pakistani forces resorted to such behaviour in our liberation war in 1971. The obvious reason for this restraint is that the mutilation or defilement of dead bodies is strictly prohibited in Islam. It is a great sin to humiliate or abuse the body of a dead person whether friend or foe. It is on this ground that I am of the opinion that the mutiny and killing could not have been done by Muslims who would have this sin carved into their souls for eternity. This could have only been planned and orchestrated by outsiders and non-Muslims.



Munshi Bhai,

A ready made example was ALer's dance and desecrate on Jamaati/Shibiri dead bodies in 28th, OCT, 2008. Some of them were Muslims. One more example was how Iranians and Iraqis used Mastered, VX and Cyanied on each others and later bayonated life-less bodies. They both were Muslims. From my vast dealings with ALers and imperial observation on Iranians/Iraqi Shia and Baathists, I found one common thing among them and that was 'Indoctrination by naivity'. I even met AL leaning Mullahs in CTG, who announced killing Shibiri/Jamaati Jayege. Furthermore, I found out that many Tableagies called Jamaaties Kafirs. But when I called their bluff and pointed out that they were sowing un-Islamic stuff then they told me that they were indoctrinated by their post-decissors. It is the 'Wrong education and miss-teaching' that makes man so hateful and unfortunately those men are available among Muslims. You can also look at how Mullahs from Indian GOVT regulated Madrassa's are brain-washing TTP guys in Afghanistan/NWFP to fight against Pakistani Muslims.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

More RAW propaganda - 

*Bangladesh mutineers name tycoon with Pak links*

NEW DELHI: The first signs of a Pakistani footprint is showing up in the bloody mutiny that shook Bangladesh this week.
As mass graves
continue to spew forth more bloody tales - 10 more bodies have been recovered, bringing the toll to 76 - what is emerging slowly is a larger design behind the apparently senseless killing over the past couple of days.

The preliminary interrogation of some of the rebels has thrown up the name of Salauddin Qadeer Chowdhury, a well-known shipping magnate and reportedly very close to the Pakistan military-intelligence complex and the opposition BNP. According to sources monitoring the situation, about one crore taka has already changed hands to help the mutiny along.

Chowdhury, a close associate of opposition BNP leader Begum Khaleda Zia, was closely connected to the Chittagong arms drop case of April 2004 - the arms were apparently intended for ULFA. The ships were caught carrying the arms.

Salauddin Chowdhury, belonging to an old Chittagong family, has been close to Pakistan for decades.

Trouble continues to brew in Dhaka, where the army cadres, particularly mid-level officers, are spoiling for a fight with the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) cadres. So far, the Bangladesh army leaders, led by army chief Moeen Ahmed, have kept the officers in check, which is making the present situation slightly different from 1975.

According to the fire service operations chief, Sheikh Mohammad Shahjalal, 50 officers are still missing. "We have so far removed 10 dead bodies. They are badly decomposed and many are mutilated," he said. "They not only shot them dead but some bodies were badly mutilated with bayonets," Shahjalal said.

It is increasingly clear that the chief targets are the army chief Moeen Ahmed and prime minister Sheikh Hasina who, reports say, has been moved to an army guest house for her personal safety.

In fact, a number of plots are surfacing, all intended to create confusion while the real targets would have been attacked.

Sources are also pointing to the scale of the brutality of the murders, the mutilations, etc, which they say are tell-tale signs of the Islamist ideologies that have infiltrated the lower cadres of the BDR, thanks to their extensive Jamaat-e-Islami and Jamaat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) connections.

Behind the mutiny is the war crimes tribunal that Sheikh Hasina promised to set up for the trial of Pakistani collaborators or razakars from the independence war. This had created trouble inside Bangladesh and Pakistan as well.
In fact, Pakistan president Asif Ali Zardari sent an emissary to Sheikh Hasina, Pervez Ispahani, to persuade her to put off this trial as it could embarrass the Pak army considerably.

After the dust has settled down, Sheikh Hasina and Ahmed are likely to launch a purge of their own in the army, which is likely to create its own tensions. In any case, it promises to keep Sheikh Hasina off balance for a while, as Bangladesh joins other tottering nations on India's periphery.

Bangladesh mutineers name tycoon with Pak links-India-The Times of India


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Dhaka disarm request to Delhi - Eye on rebels on the run*

New Delhi, Feb. 28: Dhaka has requested New Delhi to disarm and hand over Bangladesh Rifles mutineers trying to flee into India with the Bangladesh Army hot on their heels, officials here told The Telegraph.

The increased security on the border with Bangladesh has largely to do with this request. The border  which runs for more than 4,000km, is largely fenced inside Indian territory and does not follow defined markers  has been reinforced with additional BSF units.

The security establishment has concluded that it does not require a realignment of forces in the eastern and northeastern theatres for this purpose.

Dhaka has told New Delhi that firing that may be heard on this side, or bullets that may cross the border, should not be misunderstood as signs of aggression: they are aimed at mutineers who have not yet turned themselves in. Around 700 armed BDR men are said to be on the run. ( )

But it is the request to disarm BDR mutineers that is uncomfortable for India. The US too is encouraging India to play a stabilising role in the region.

India doesnt want to meddle in Bangladeshs internal affairs, though it risks being affected by them, said Sreeradha Datta, Bangladesh specialist and fellow at the Institute of Defence Studies and Analysis.

While India may be sympathetic to what is happening with Bangladeshs internal crisis, it will not be dictated (to on) what action it should be taking.

Datta explained: I would try to prevent elements from coming over to India, by force if necessary and even if the US wants us to. India should not be seen as a party to disarming the BDR.

Yesterday, home minister P. Chidambaram had confirmed that BDR soldiers at outposts in two or three places had communicated to their BSF counterparts in some frontier bunkers that they might request shelter because the army was after them.

The appeals have been made in about 30 places on the borders in Bengal, Assam, Meghalaya and Tripura.

In some outposts, BDR soldiers have sent written notes to their BSF counterparts seeking shelter, saying they have a rampaging army pursuing them.

The developments signal that the Bangladesh Army is now baying for blood and wants to avenge the massacre of its officers  most of whom are sons of army officers and civilian bureaucrats  by the BDR mutineers.

It also explains the turnaround by Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina who said amnesty would not be granted to killers. The army chief, General Moeen U. Ahmed, himself under pressure from his cadre, had met Hasina and conveyed the demand from the army for swift justice.

The army wants public punishment, even death, for the killers of the BDR director-general, Major General Shakil Ahmed, his wife, the deputy director-general and scores of other officers whose bodies are being dug out of mass graves. The army is expecting 50-100 mutineers to be handed exemplary punishment that could go up to the death sentence.

Indian officers monitoring the developments said General Moeen Ahmed was confronted by his officers in the cantonment before he went to meet Hasina.

If Hasina can restrain the army and follow the due process, she will emerge stronger. The next five-six days are crucial, a source said, suggesting the government was focusing its efforts on preventing a backlash from the army.

One silver lining  for India, too  is that the Bangladesh Army is not as politicised as the BDR is. The army had also built bridges with India of late.

After the meeting last night, General Moeen Ahmed reaffirmed army support for the government. Let me tell you all again that the Bangladesh Army is subservient to the government, he said.

We are a peoples army serving the nation and upholding democracy. Please stay calm. We are trying to address the situation and resolve (disputes) with the help of everyone.

Hasinas long-standing rival, Opposition leader Khaleda Zia, offered to co-operate with the government in its investigations into the mutiny but criticised the Prime Minister for initially offering amnesty to the BDR rebels.

This gave them time to kill more people and conceal their brutality, Khaleda said.

Hasinas Awami League has had a traditionally tenuous relationship with the army, which has had better relations with Khaledas Bangladesh National Party.

The party of Khaleda, widow of former army chief General Zia-ur Rehman, has also attracted former army officers as leaders in larger numbers than the Awami League.

Indian officers, however, admit that the grievances over pay and perks in the BDR are genuine and the mutiny, if organised, could not have been the handiwork of the Jamaat and fundamentalist elements from the very beginning.

This is understandable because disgruntlement in the Indian security forces is all too real. Indian military forces, for example, are now resentful over recommendations of the sixth pay commission.

Other agencies, like the Assam Rifles officered by the army, too have issues which they have raised time and again with the government and which are still being addressed.

The latent discontent in the BDR is suspected to have been fanned by fundamentalist forces, aided by the ISI. Other sources said that over the years, the BDR, which had fought against Pakistan in the Liberation War, had been politicised and came to be divided into two camps  one supporting Awami League and the other backing the BNP. The BNP faction is said to have been infiltrated by elements sympathetic to the Jamaat and the Huji.

The spilling over of the BDR mutiny outside Dhaka may have been fomented by the Jamaat, the sources said.

Dhakas request that the mutineers be disarmed by Indian forces and be handed over to the Bangladesh Army has the tacit blessings of the US.

But India does not want to be seen as acting under international pressure and wants to confine itself to acting in its own interests.

The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Frontpage | Dhaka disarm request to Delhi Eye on rebels on the run


----------



## TopCat

Our next Army chief. I started liking this guy.. He is as sharp or more than MUA. Also he is from my home district Habiganj and from a very ordinary familly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

> Dhaka disarm request to Delhi - Eye on rebels on the run


Bangladesh even did not talk to India regarding border security (Our foreign minister said).
Where are those people getting all these news?????
Are they trying to feel important????


----------



## Raquib

malaymishra123 said:


> You half that brain of yours and read the article posted in this thread itself, which amazingly has also been quoted by me in the post above the one you are quoting.



Sorry for the late reply. and also thank you for wasting my valuable time reading a crap... Your military aswel as intellegence has gained innumerable criticism from around world regarding Mumbai attacks... and that same Indian agency is offering us assistance!! 
Let me tell you something, send some guys from your "strong" military in Bangladesh, we're more than ready to train them... no offense...


----------



## Raquib

iajdani said:


> Our next Army chief. I started liking this guy.. He is as sharp or more than MUA. Also he is from my home district Habiganj and from a very ordinary familly.



Hope he's a real patriot and embarks upon developing our military... Ameen...


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> What were your inteligence doing? How can a few odd bought' BDR men trigger such a mass revolt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ill treated. No pay, no rations, no basic necesaties isnt part of the training. Dont speak thrash. Less salary and less rations is punishing the entire family, were BD preparing the whole family to be tough and ready to fight.
> 
> 
> 
> Go and ask those animals.
> 
> 
> 
> These kind of second grade treatment is what forced them to do such mass killing and atleast now you stop degrading BDR men based on their background.



No you don't say what I should be talking.
We are not a rich country and they are not the same class government servants as the army.Their pay grade is different.Don't talk about something you don't know about.
Moreover,who forced them to join BDR,no one.It is voluntary service not conscription.
Now do they expect same treatment as the officers?


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> Arent you ashamed to say this in a public forum. That your soldiers were bought to slaughter their own officers.



I am ashamed that this killing happened.

*BUT* I am *NOT* ashamed to speak the truth.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Where did you get this???? NO PAY????? what a bullshit story. All govt employees enjoy the same pay scale, be it BDR or a clerk in a post office. All the same. Regarding ration, yes they do get ration, not sure how less or more with army soldiers, which can be easily addressed and the prime minister promised to look into it the previous day. Also there is a national pay comission working and the pay raise will be realized from June this year. Again that will apply to all govt employees.
> 
> Regarding the ill treatment. Why you guys dont understand, its not a IT company where boss will go and try to be funny with their employees for motivation. Its army and army talks in their own language. That is how it is and that is how it fits most.



Thanks Man!Gave the perfect reply.These people don't try to understand that more evidences of outside involvement is unveiling.

Lt.Gen Harun Ur Rashid former COAS,said from where so much ammunition came from?
One survivor said he saw a mini van which does not belong to BDR,carrying BDR jawans and supplying ammo.He watched it while he was hiding.


----------



## idune

*India intruding into Bangladesh *

India already started hostile move in Bangladesh border taking advantage of tragic event and weakness of Bangladesh defense. 

In Dinajpur border, BSF already intruded into Bangladesh and building permanent structure in Bangladeshi land and disputed area violating Int'l border.

In Sylhet border BSF already tried to build border out post next to border pillar.

Indian drug boss pushing more drugs into Bangladesh taking advantage of loose border petrol on Bangladeshi side.


India is consistent with its lie and deception - one face its propagating talk of help and on the other face India intruding, occupying and building structure in Bangladeshi land.

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> More RAW propaganda -
> 
> *Bangladesh mutineers name tycoon with Pak links*
> 
> 
> Bangladesh mutineers name tycoon with Pak links-India-The Times of India



Look at these people!!

We don't have any report about this and these people are making things up for their pleasure.Wow!Hats off to Indian Media!!

They are actually misguiding the investigation process through this way.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> *India intruding into Bangladesh *
> 
> India already started hostile move in Bangladesh border taking advantage of tragic event and weakness of Bangladesh defense.
> 
> In Dinajpur border, BSF already intruded into Bangladesh and building permanent structure in Bangladeshi land and disputed area violating Int'l border.
> 
> In Sylhet border BSF already tried to build border out post next to border pillar.
> 
> Indian drug boss pushing more drugs into Bangladesh taking advantage of loose border petrol on Bangladeshi side.
> 
> 
> India is consistent with its lie and deception - one face its propagating talk of help and on the other face India intruding, occupying and building structure in Bangladeshi land.
> 
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::



What!!!

What's the govt doing?I heard Army was supposed to take position on the borders from today.

Do you have more source to it?Its very very serious matter.


----------



## Raquib

idune said:


> *India intruding into Bangladesh *
> 
> India already started hostile move in Bangladesh border taking advantage of tragic event and weakness of Bangladesh defense.
> 
> In Dinajpur border, BSF already intruded into Bangladesh and building permanent structure in Bangladeshi land and disputed area violating Int'l border.
> 
> In Sylhet border BSF already tried to build border out post next to border pillar.
> 
> Indian drug boss pushing more drugs into Bangladesh taking advantage of loose border petrol on Bangladeshi side.
> 
> 
> India is consistent with its lie and deception - one face its propagating talk of help and on the other face India intruding, occupying and building structure in Bangladeshi land.
> 
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::



Why cant we stand up to this?? why our govt is still silent?? its our mother land and its totally our duty to defend our mother land... my humble requst to the govt: Plzzz wake up!!


----------



## leonblack08

*Govt to form tribunal, not all mutineers BDR men : Ashraf * 

Sat, Feb 28th, 2009 11:31 pm BdST
Dhaka, Feb 28 (bdnews24.com)  A special tribunal will be formed to fast-track trial of the perpetrators who *"planned"* the recent massacre at the BDR headquarters, some of whom were not paramilitary border guards, a minister said Saturday.

*"A full investigation into the gory killings will be carried out. The government has some evidence which point to the involvement of people outside of the BDR,"* local government minister Syed Ashraful Islam said.

*"The law minister has already been instructed to form a special tribunal.

"The law and the clauses under which perpetrators can be tried will be put before the cabinet and then a bill will be tabled in parliament to fast-track the trial process."*

Legal actions would be taken against those whose link to the Feb.25-26 events was proved, said Ashraful, also the ruling Awami League spokesman, after a joint meeting of the cabinet and senior party leaders at prime minister Sheikh Hasina's official residence.
.
He said the meeting strongly condemned the carnage, prayed for the departed souls of the slain army officers and sympathised with their families and renewed resolve to find the killers, instigators.

*"Every single one of those responsible will be put in the dock."*

He said some changes will be made to the enquiry committee formed to dig out the truth about how and why the incident happened.

Non-partisan, neutral individuals will carry out investigations and file a report "as soon as possible", the minister added.

"It's beyond our words to describe the shock events. Those we've lost were our assets. It'll take a long time to recoup the irreparable loss.

*"Those who died in the Peelkhana incident are martyrs. They will be buried with state honour."*

Continued Ashraful: *"A monument will be built in remembrance of the slain officers. The families of the dead will each be given Tk 10 lakh and the government will bear their expenses."*

On top of that, the government will help out those affected by the rebellion.

"The prime minister sent out army troops no sooner had she got the news. But it takes time for the army to reach a certain place. Whatever happened in Peelkhana (BDR headquarters) had happened before the army members had reached the scene.

"After that, our main concern was the safety of the hostages. The standoff was resolved quickly considering the security of the people in general apart from the BDR members.

"All the democracies of the world have endorsed the measures taken."

"If the army stormed the headquarters those who have survived may not have altogether. There's no scope to do politics over what has happened.

"Some politicians are trying to create problem through misinterpreting the events. We call on all across the political spectrum to get united to resolve the crisis," Ashraful said.

Govt to form tribunal, not all mutineers BDR: Ashraf men :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::

----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## leonblack08

> "A full investigation into the gory killings will be carried out. The government has some evidence which point to the involvement of people outside of the BDR," local government minister Syed Ashraful Islam said.



Isn't this enough for people who still believe it was a mutiny over pay and rations?


----------



## leonblack08

*53 BDR men of 14th battalion missing * 

Sat, Feb 28th, 2009 9:06 pm BdST
Moulavibazar, Feb 28 (bdnews24.com) - *Fifty-three members of BDR's 14th battalion in Srimangal who joined the BDR Week programmes at the headquarters, are missing, the commanding officer said Saturday.
*
Sheikh Mujibur Rahman told reporters that the police took charge of the armoury of the 14th battalion Friday evening.

"After the submission of weapons, the armoury was sealed by the police and the deputy commissioner," he added. 

53 BDR men of 14th battalion missing :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## leonblack08

*Some Very important observations,which is becoming clearer now.*

1.*The red Bandanas:*this might sound silly but where did they get it?That too from begining.

2.*Leaflets:*Within hours they distributed leaflets.Question is where they got the money from.

3*Ammunition:*According to many senior officials and survivors,the amount of ammunition they had,had to come from outside.One survivor said he saw a grey van bringing boxes of ammo.Where did they get this?

4.The people infront of the gates,who were supporting BDR,later many of them were identified as people who takes part in all type of political possessions.That means they were hired.Where the money came from?

5.*Indian Media:*They are continuosly taking it to ISI and Pakistan and tht too from Day 1 of the crisis and Thus I believe derailing the possibility of Indian Involvement.Which is very suspicious.

I remember on the first hours they claimed DG was dead and ISI was involved.Why they showed it and how they know this?


----------



## idune

Many senior former army officers stated this is likely be revenge of 2001 Roumari border incident. We all know who intruded into Bangladesh on 2001.


----------



## z9-ec

*Security concerns prompt ambitious Bangladeshi procurement plans*- Janes

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Many senior former army officers stated this is likely be revenge of 2001 Roumari border incident. We all know who intruded into Bangladesh on 2001.



But if you tell them they will blabber the story fed by their media. 

Army is supposed to take control of the border from today?Any news on that?


----------



## leonblack08

z9-ec said:


> *Security concerns prompt ambitious Bangladeshi procurement plans*- Janes



Thanks brother!

we need some hardware now at least to boost the morale of our soldiers,as the people of the country is feeling insecured after this horrible conspiracy.


----------



## Bull

iajdani said:


> Where did you get this???? NO PAY????? what a bullshit story. All govt employees enjoy the same pay scale, be it BDR or a clerk in a post office. All the same. Regarding ration, yes they do get ration, not sure how less or more with army soldiers, which can be easily addressed and the prime minister promised to look into it the previous day. Also there is a national pay comission working and the pay raise will be realized from June this year. Again that will apply to all govt employees.



What meant was they get far lesser than what was paid to their counter parts in the Army. Not that they werent paid at all.



iajdani said:


> Regarding the ill treatment. Why you guys dont understand, its not a IT company where boss will go and try to be funny with their employees for motivation. Its army and army talks in their own language. That is how it is and that is how it fits most.



Dont insult those soldiers, they very well know whats life in army is like. When they said illtreatment , they were reffering to the above and not about strict drills and diet.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> I remember on the first hours they claimed DG was dead and ISI was involved.Why they showed it and how they know this?



You probably would be the only person who believes that media speaks only what it has verified.


----------



## Bull

Raquib said:


> Why cant we stand up to this?? why our govt is still silent?? its our mother land and its totally our duty to defend our mother land... my humble requst to the govt: Plzzz wake up!!



Has this been verified, is there any other B'deshi media who is reporting these incidents.


----------



## Bull

Salauddin Qadeer Chowdhury, a well-known shipping magnate and reportedly very close to the Pakistan military-intelligence complex and the opposition BNP. 

Chowdhury, a close associate of opposition BNP leader Begum Khaleda Zia, was closely connected to the Chittagong arms drop case of April 2004 - the arms were apparently intended for ULFA. The ships were caught carrying the arms. 

Salauddin Chowdhury, belonging to an old Chittagong family, has been close to Pakistan for decades. 

According to sources monitoring the situation, about one crore taka has already changed hands to help the mutiny along.


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> You probably would be the only person who believes that media speaks only what it has verified.



Unfortunate for you many here are surprised at Indian media activities.They were giving it as headlines and confirmed news.Repeating it hundred times.What does that mean?


About ill-treatment and pay discrimination:

Listen Bull,BDR is para-military and under home ministry.Their pay scale is different than those of Army jawans.Now don't compare it.They knew all along that their pay is lower.No one forced them to BDR.These idiots are comparing themselves to the facilities of the officers.It is just like a private asking for same facilities like the General.Go through their demands again.

Yes there are problems and that's why the *"Darbar" *was going on.It is the place where the jawans can say anything to their superiors and the officers can't stop them.Instead of addressing their problems,they just took up their arms and started killing wearing red Bandanas.

One surviving colonel said;"Is it my crime that I am an officer?I became an officer with my abilities and its not a crime."

Now stop advocating for the killers and try to read more about the incidence in Bangladeshi media before jumping in with silly words of yours.

Whatever their problem was,this killing is never justified.But we now know,there was a conspiracy behind this.Only time will tell who or which country was behind this.


----------



## leonblack08

*Case filed against over 1000 for BDR mutiny*
Star Online Report

Lalbagh police last (Saturday) night filed a case accusing more than 1000 BDR members in connection with the mutiny at the BDR headquarters last week.
*
In the case, filed by Lalbagh Police Station Officer-in-charge Nabo Jyoti Khisa, accused four deputy assistant directions (DAD), a sepoy and a BDR member on charge of leading the revolt that left at least 64 army officers dead and 71 others missing.*
*
The leading accused BDR personnel are DAD Touhidul Alam, DAD Nasiruddin Khan, DAD Mirza Habibur Rahman, DAD Abdul Jalil, sepoy Md Selim and BDR member Abdur Rahim.*

*In the case statement, the OC accused the assassinators of killing the army officials and their spouses by firearms and explosives in a pre-planned way.*

*The OC also accused the BDR members of illegally taking hostage, setting fire and hiding the bodies of the officials and their spouses.*

*Sources said one of the leading accused Abdul Jalil was now undergoing treatment at the Holy Family Red Crescent Hospital in the capital. Besides, he was also a member of the 14-memeber committee that met with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina at her official residence Jamuna on Wednesday to discuss their demands.*

Md Nowsher Ali, joint commissioner (crime) of the Dhaka Metropolitan Police, who has been supervising the case, told The Daily Star, *"Primarily they found the six men and through investigations they would identify other members who were involved in the carnage." 
*
The Daily Star - Details News

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I always had doubt on this DAD Touheed.Beat him up and the truth will come out.


----------



## leonblack08

*Army reins in its anger*
*Military action was all planned in time; problem solved politically at PM's directive*
Staff Correspondent

Army officials yesterday said they are in profound grief over the massacre of their colleagues and family members at Pilkhana but being members of a disciplined force they have to control their emotions.

*"It was a carnage. So it is natural that there will be pent-up anger among us. But, being members of a disciplined force, we can control our emotion,"* said Director of Military Intelligence Brig Gen Mahmud Hossain at a press briefing at the army headquarters in Dhaka cantonment.
*
"I believe if exemplary punishment is meted out to the people involved directly or indirectly in the mutiny and those who instigated it, it will help pacify the anger among our officers and soldiers," *he said.

Mahmud said the crisis was solved politically following the prime minister's directives although they made all preparations to carry out military operations at the BDR headquarters.

The director of Military Intelligence said certainly all BDR members at the headquarters did not take part in the mutiny but those involved in it need to be identified through investigation.

He said the number of the BDR members involved in the mutiny might not be much compared to the people present there.

"I cannot say what should be the process of trial. But whatever it is, we demand a speedy trial," he said.

Whatever might be the reason behind the mutiny, the BDR jawans should not have expressed their anger through such brutal killings, he added.

At the press conference, Lt Col Salam and Maj Istiaque, who survived the massacre, narrated the brutalities committed by the disgruntled BDR jawans.

Replying to a query,* Salam, who was assaulted by rebel BDR jawans during the mutiny, said a group of BDR jawans were involved in the killings and some of them were very aggressive.*

*He also described how the wife of a jawan tried to save him from the rebel BDR jawans by misleading them at the quarters where he took shelter.*

He also urged the media to broadcast or publish reports more objectively.

Salam said, *"I never committed any crime but my children heard [in media] that I deprived the BDR jawans. It would have not been a big deal if I had got killed. But it is unfortunate that my children heard their father had done injustice to his subordinates."*

*The army did the right thing by showing patience, he added.*

Maj Istiaque said he was at the back of the Darbar Hall when two shots were fired outside the hall. Suddenly, all started running to get out of the hall.

He ran for his life and reached a family quarters where he saw a BDR jawan.

*The BDR member gave Istiaque shelter in his house where he saw four to five BDR members. He also requested Istiaque to wear his uniform to deceive the rebel jawans.
*
"I spent the night in his house," he added.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> Salauddin Qadeer Chowdhury, a well-known shipping magnate and reportedly very close to the Pakistan military-intelligence complex and the opposition BNP.
> 
> Chowdhury, a close associate of opposition BNP leader Begum Khaleda Zia, was closely connected to the Chittagong arms drop case of April 2004 - the arms were apparently intended for ULFA. The ships were caught carrying the arms.
> 
> Salauddin Chowdhury, belonging to an old Chittagong family, has been close to Pakistan for decades.
> 
> According to sources monitoring the situation, about one crore taka has already changed hands to help the mutiny along.



Salauddin Qadeer Chowdhury and his family are well known "Razakars".They allegedly killed many freedom fighters and people during 1971 liberation war.
I doubt this man too.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> Unfortunate for you many here are surprised at Indian media activities.They were giving it as headlines and confirmed news.Repeating it hundred times.What does that mean?
> 
> 
> About ill-treatment and pay discrimination:
> 
> Listen Bull,BDR is para-military and under home ministry.Their pay scale is different than those of Army jawans.Now don't compare it.They knew all along that their pay is lower.No one forced them to BDR.These idiots are comparing themselves to the facilities of the officers.It is just like a private asking for same facilities like the General.Go through their demands again.
> 
> Yes there are problems and that's why the *"Darbar" *was going on.It is the place where the jawans can say anything to their superiors and the officers can't stop them.Instead of addressing their problems,they just took up their arms and started killing wearing red Bandanas.
> 
> One surviving colonel said;"Is it my crime that I am an officer?I became an officer with my abilities and its not a crime."
> 
> Now stop advocating for the killers and try to read more about the incidence in Bangladeshi media before jumping in with silly words of yours.
> 
> Whatever their problem was,this killing is never justified.But we now know,there was a conspiracy behind this.Only time will tell who or which country was behind this.



Im not justifying their actions. What im saying is almost in your line that BDR guys or some quarters of it where extremly unhappy with the situation visa vis the army. I have personally come to know that on that specific date it was on Shk Hasina's specific instruction the darbar was held as she personally heard from the BDR guys their grievances. 

I highly doubt whether money alone could have forced such a situation. Money doesnt alone mean the disparity in salary but also the alleged 1crore taka that was exchanged. The soldiers wont do this for money.

This has to be done by guys who had some really screwed up ideology. How can a normal soldier get up and shoot his comrades and rape their family, mutilate and then burry it. Highly impossible.


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> Im not justifying their actions. What im saying is almost in your line that BDR guys or some quarters of it where extremly unhappy with the situation visa vis the army. I have personally come to know that on that specific date it was on Shk Hasina's specific instruction the darbar was held as she personally heard from the BDR guys their grievances.
> 
> I highly doubt whether money alone could have forced such a situation. Money doesnt alone mean the disparity in salary but also the alleged 1crore taka that was exchanged. The soldiers wont do this for money.
> 
> This has to be done by guys who had some really screwed up ideology. How can a normal soldier get up and shoot his comrades and rape their family, mutilate and then burry it. Highly impossible.



Now you are in right track.

Money was there to sponsor the ammo.Many were brought from outside by the conspirators.

Now who sponsored,masterminded the whole thing,that's our question.But it was not a mutiny of average soldiers.It was a conspiracy.


----------



## Patriot

Duh, How about sending some ISI Anchors for Indian Media.The first news came from Indian Media regarding ISI Involvement.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> Now you are in right track.
> 
> Money was there to sponsor the ammo.Many were brought from outside by the conspirators.
> 
> Now who sponsored,masterminded the whole thing,that's our question.But it was not a mutiny of average soldiers.It was a conspiracy.



Initially i thought it was the soldiers who reacted in the 'heat' of the situation, but rape, mutilation, mass graves. No way.


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> Initially i thought it was the soldiers who reacted in the 'heat' of the situation, but rape, mutilation, mass graves. No way.



Even we thought the same way,actually Media portrayed such way that people felt for the BDR jawans causes.
Our media played more idiotic role than Indian media played during Mumbai attacks.Its because of them,glorifying the rebels,the mutiny spread across the country.

Now they are realising that and as the horror unveils,we are disgusted at those murderers.

We are at the "End of Days",where there is no respect even for dead bodies.

All our officers killed are "Shaheed" according to Islam.May Allah grant them paradise.Amen.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> *Some Very important observations,which is becoming clearer now.*
> 
> 1.*The red Bandanas:*this might sound silly but where did they get it?That too from begining.
> 
> 2.*Leaflets:*Within hours they distributed leaflets.Question is where they got the money from.
> 
> 3*Ammunition:*According to many senior officials and survivors,the amount of ammunition they had,had to come from outside.One survivor said he saw a grey van bringing boxes of ammo.Where did they get this?
> 
> 4.The people infront of the gates,who were supporting BDR,later many of them were identified as people who takes part in all type of political possessions.That means they were hired.Where the money came from?
> 
> 5.*Indian Media:*They are continuosly taking it to ISI and Pakistan and tht too from Day 1 of the crisis and Thus I believe derailing the possibility of Indian Involvement.Which is very suspicious.
> 
> I remember on the first hours they claimed DG was dead and ISI was involved.Why they showed it and how they know this?



Add 'Joy Bangla' slogan on the top of all. BTW do you see commonality in cruelty among the brutalities of AL/COMMIE Goon's killings of Shibiri in 28th OCT. 2006, raping Gujrati Muslims then burning them alive and current massacre? How about destruction of Fallujah, southern Lebanon and GAZA? Aren't all of them being done by anti-Islamic forces? And please get out of the pre-conceived notion that all anti-PAK break upers are bad people. Today you have Bangladesh because of SAKA's father. If person like him didn't act for Muslim's independence then there wouldn't be any PAK and if there wasn't any PAK then there wouldn't be any BD. I can infact gurantee you that people like SAKA, NIZAMI and Mujahid are hundred times more patriots than current dalals, thanks.


----------



## banglababa

*"MBI you are a true patriot and soldier. For a Bengali nigger you truly understand the Indian threat. If I had to guess I would imagine your mother was one of the countless patriotic bangla whore's who serviced our forces diligently before they betrayed us and therefore you have some pure blood in you.

It's a shame that more of your countrymen don't think like you.

And as to the rest of this story, it doesn't surprise me. East Pakistani rifles were traitorous bastards and there legacy remains so."*


Please guys stop propagating Bangladesh related news in foreign forum that are no real friend to us. It is better to have direct enemies rather than having these so-called friends. At end of they day these pakis/Indians wish no good to our nation. Therefore, I urge u all to leaves this hostile forum and join bd related blogs/forums. 

Thank you.


----------



## Neo

banglababa said:


> Please guys stop propagating Bangladesh related news in foreign forum that are no real friend to us. It is better to have direct enemies rather than having these so-called friends. At end of they day these people wish no good to our nation. Therefore, I urge u all to leaves this hostile forum and join bd related blogs/forums.
> 
> Thank you.



Let me show you the door.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Raquib

banglababa said:


> *"MBI you are a true patriot and soldier. For a Bengali nigger you truly understand the Indian threat. If I had to guess I would imagine your mother was one of the countless patriotic bangla whore's who serviced our forces diligently before they betrayed us and therefore you have some pure blood in you.
> 
> It's a shame that more of your countrymen don't think like you.
> 
> And as to the rest of this story, it doesn't surprise me. East Pakistani rifles were traitorous bastards and there legacy remains so."*
> 
> 
> Please guys stop propagating Bangladesh related news in foreign forum that are no real friend to us. It is better to have direct enemies rather than having these so-called friends. At end of they day these pakis/Indians wish no good to our nation. Therefore, I urge u all to leaves this hostile forum and join bd related blogs/forums.
> 
> Thank you.



Now, you're being hostile toward them. Pakistanis are our brothers. Yes there are some bad people, but the majority goes to the good ones. What I've learned here is, this is a neutral forum. This is noway a hostile forum!! And, of course, since its a Pakistani forum, your posts sometimes have to serve the national interest of Pakistan... my humble request to you would be, refrain from this sort of acts.
hope you get it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HK-47

okay,
so there were 15000 BDR personnel along with 200 officers inside the HQ Compound.What happened to all those rebels,how did they escape?I heard some 2/3 of those rebels were able to flee from the compound.


----------



## M_Saint

banglababa said:


> *"MBI you are a true patriot and soldier. For a Bengali nigger you truly understand the Indian threat. If I had to guess I would imagine your mother was one of the countless patriotic bangla whore's who serviced our forces diligently before they betrayed us and therefore you have some pure blood in you.
> 
> It's a shame that more of your countrymen don't think like you.
> 
> And as to the rest of this story, it doesn't surprise me. East Pakistani rifles were traitorous bastards and there legacy remains so."*



Getting caught 'RED HANDED' once wasn't enough for this Malu and like past he cunningly masked himself up as Pakistani to create animosity,confusion among BD-PAK friendship seekers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

BDR troops reporting back in hundreds



Dhaka, Mar 1 (bdnews24.com)BDR troops in their hundreds were seen reporting back to the Peelkhana headquarters Sunday, in line with the government notice issued the day before ordering return to duty within 24 hours.

More than one BDR jawan said he had been ordered to take leave again after reporting back.

Earlier in the day, bdnews24.com correspondent Syedul Islam Talat reported over 1,000 BDR men in uniform were gathered at Rifles Square, waiting to report back to work.

"Another 1,000 or so, who are not in uniform but have their ID cards, are gathered at Abahani Sportsground in Dhanmondi," he said around noon.

"It looks like two to three thousand BDR personnel will have returned to barracks by afternoon."

A home ministry notice issued at 1.30pm Saturday called all BDR personnel, "absent form their posts in the wake of the quelled mutiny" to join their posts within the next 24 hours.

The border guards, many "absent without leave", began reporting back to stations in from Saturday evening.

Ordered to take leave

Sepoy Faruq Laskar told bdnews24.com that after returning to headquarters, army personnel in the compound had questioned him about his actions during the mutiny.

"I told them that hearing gunshots on the morning of Feb. 25, I left the headquarters immediately," said Faruq.

He said "army personnel" at the BDR HQ gave him a month-long leave after he reported back Sunday.

"They said they would call me back, if necessary," he said.

"Other BDR men, who reported back Sunday, have also been sent on long leave like me," Faruq said.

220 fleeing guards caught

The Rapid Action Battalion and police arrested 121 'on-the-run' members of Bangladesh Rifles from the capital, and 99 from elsewhere in the country, up to Saturday evening.

The jawans had mostly escaped the BDR headquarters during the 33-hour mutiny from the morning of Feb 25.

Dhaka Metropolitan Police said 114 fleeing jawans were caught up to Friday and seven on Saturday from different places across the capital.

Most of the arrests were made by RAB who handed the captured over to police, they said. Masudur.

RAB also picked up 99 of the paramilitary border guards from Savar, on the outskirts of Dhaka, as well as Tangail, Bogra and Rajbari districts, rounding them up from buses and other vehicles that were stopped and searched at various checkpoints.

Some were detained with gold ornaments reportedly looted during the mutiny, RAB officials said. All were fleeing in civilian clothes.

More than one captured jawan said they were escaping the BDR headquarters, site of the mutiny, out of fear.



:: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

Army to catch fugitive BDR mutineers

The decision came hours after the meeting of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina with army officers

Sunday March 01 2009 20:34:33 PM BDT

The BD Today

The government today decided to deploy the members of the armed forces across the country to arrest the fugitive rebels of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and seize missing firearms.(The Daily Star)

A home ministry official preferring anonymity said the troops would be deployed in aid of the civil administration under the Operation Rebel Hunt.


Army will help the police to arrest the rebels and seize their arms, the official told The Daily Star last night.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=249701
He said the army would be withdrawn after having the situation under control.


The decision came hours after the meeting of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina with army officers at Sena Kunja at Dhaka Cantonment.


----------



## Al-zakir

A BDR Jawan performing his duty at Talaimari border in Rajshahi on Saturday. Banglar Chokh


Borders secure, says new BDR DG
 Alhumdulliah,

A 10-strong high-powered committee began investigations into the mutiny Saturday.

Sunday March 01 2009 11:19:08 AM BDT

Newly appointed BDR chief has assured the public that all national borders were secure in the wake of mutiny by rebel border guards at their Dhaka headquarters.(The New Nation )

"All the country's borders are secure," Brig Gen Moinul Hossain told reporters yesterday.

"I visited the BDR headquarters today for the first time since my appointment to have a look at the overall situation there," said the new director general, who is also a member of the probe committee formed to investigate the Feb 25-26 armed uprising at the Peelkhana complex.

He was appointed DG Friday as his predecessor Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed was confirmed dead among 70 officers slain by rebel personnel.

A 10-strong high-powered committee began investigations into the mutiny Saturday.

Home minister Sahara Khatun, who heads the committee, said they were planning to submit a report within seven days.

Asked about the investigation, the new BDR chief said: "We will interrogate those suspected of carrying out the mutiny, and question those who have suffered its losses."

"We will also interview the residents of Peelkhana's surrounding areas."

Measures were being taken to restore discipline and morale among the rebellion-hit ranks, said Gen Moinul.

"It'll take time. But we are working on it," said the director general after a first meeting of the probe body.

"Today was the first meeting of the committee. We'll meet again to decide our next course of action," he added.

On how many personnel were inside the headquarters, he said those who did not flee were inside. "But I cannot say their number at the moment."

"And those who had fled away have been asked to return. We'll also interrogate those members who were caught escaping and have been detained," he said.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=249657

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Salauddin Qadeer Chowdhury and his family are well known "Razakars".They allegedly killed many freedom fighters and people during 1971 liberation war.
> I doubt this man too.



Please be careful accusing someone in line with Indian propaganda. SQ chowdhury father was (I think) speaker of then Pakistani parliament. SQ chowdhury vehemently oppose Awami league activities but proudly served Bangladesh since our independence. SQ chowdhury also cousin of influential Awami league organizing secretary Saber Hossain Chowdhury.

But India and Indians are desperate to shift the investigation leads and opinion trying to use anti Awami league political figure as scapegoat. 

It would be gross injustice and equally foolish to fall for *Indian ploy* and *propaganda*.


----------



## idune

Bull said:


> Has this been verified, is there any other B'deshi media who is reporting these incidents.



News link
::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

Indian BSF intrude to Bangladesh in regular basis and try to occupy land and setup structure. India is taking advantage of Bangladesh weakness and you as Indian being the intruder have gull to demand proof?? We have better things to do than deal with your bull cr*p.


----------



## idune

*Some crucial facts to consider for intelligence investigation.*

1) Report in Bangla implicating BDR DAD (deputy assistant director, a non commissioned post}
The Daily Ittefaq - February 28, 2009

2) DAD Touhid, has already been implicated by more than one surviving officer from BDR HQ.

3) Awami league deputy minister of LGRD Jahangir Kabir Nanok was among the first to be sent in BDR HQ to talk to rebel soldiers.

4) DAD Touhid is from same home town/village as Awami league deputy minister of LGRD Jahangir Kabir Nanok. There is unconfirmed report DAD Touhid is some sort of relative to Nanok but it would be clear soon.

5) There were "joi bangla" slogans inside BDR HQ when all the killing of officers were taking place. As "joi bangla' is Awami political slogan this is one crucial fact need to looked at. 

6) Isolate and take custody of all communication record from cell site serving BDR HQ and surrounding area. In the process filter out any Indian employee involvement in Mobile operator.

7) Investigate people of who went to negotiate with PM and negotiated with PM team inside BDR HQ.


----------



## idune

*Army tacitly accused Awami League ministers and directly demanded firing them.*
*Army demanded end of interference from PM security advisor in army affairs.*

During meeting with Prime Minster Hasina yesterday, army officers had asked to fire Sahara Khatun (home minister), Jahangir Kabir Nanok and Mirza Azam.

Major questions and demands:

*Question*

1)	Why military operation were not permitted when officers were killed.
2)	Why Sahara Khatun (home minister), Jahangir Kabir Nanok and Mirza Azam did not try to bring out surviving officers at noon/afternoon of Feb 25th.
3)	All of the Mutineers were able to escape; how and who made the way to do that? There is accusation some rebel DAD (deputy assistant director, a non commissioned post) of BDR who were leading the killing fled in car of PM delegation went to negotiate.
4)	Why one person (allegedly Moeen U, current army chief) over last couple of years making appointment and reshuffling post based on political ambition. Because of his action effectiveness of armed forces and position has been weaken. 



> DGFI and other major reshuffle in army just 20 days ago.
> http://www.newagebd.com/2009/feb/04/nat.html
> 
> Moeen U, current army chief casting his people for his political ambition.
> General Moeen Purge 1/11 Key Players In Power Struggle To Regain Supremacy


 
*Demand:*

1)	Fire Sahara Khatun (home minister), Jahangir Kabir Nanok and Mirza Azam.
2)	PM through her security proxy Tareq seddiqui has been promoting and interfering in army affairs. Stop PM security advisor interference in army affairs and promoting and transferring officers.
3)	Form investigation commission headed by a judge and supported by army and intelligence.
4)	Compensate each family with money and residential home/plot.

The Daily Ittefaq - March 2, 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## azmax007

so it begins...Hasin will finish what her father started..to weaken Bangladesh...low pay and mistreatment does not provoke a soldiers to go against his comrade and rape his comrades wife and kill his children...there is something behind this..and India Media's bull**** of blaming ISI gets stupider every time they do it.

There is something behind this mutiny and any educated individual can see it. Top officers are killed, which in turn has weakened the Bangladesh military...now BDR branch are suspects and the BD people have lost faith in them.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BATMAN

it is a lesson for Pakistan, if india manage to appoint his stooge on top than.. God bless us.


----------



## HK-47

its true that its really suspicious that the Indian media reported Shakil's death even before it was heard of.But all things must be considered.Even smuggler syndicates which could have benefited most from the massacre of these officers.
Key is to find the true 'rebels' first and then talk.Find some evidence or clue first instead of pointing fingers.

are there officers from BDR non coms Corps who have been given special commissions to serve as captains or majors or lieutenants or just as warrant officers?I believe every officer should be now from the army and immediate steps to modernize the force too and remain vigilant.


----------



## Al-zakir

Lies about Bangladesh Army, conspiracy and responsibility of the Nation

"Viewpoint"

Sunday March 01 2009 20:33:23 PM BDT







By Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury, Bangladesh

Since the mutiny renegade Bangladesh Riffles [BDR] troops, a number of private television channels, mostly owned by questioned people started broadcasting various news, commentaries and interviews, aimed at maligning the image of the armed forces of Bangladesh. Most interestingly, only a few reporters of television channels were receiving phone calls from the renegade troops from inside the Pilkhana BDR headquarters. Here is the first question and doubt! How the renegade troops got the mobile phone numbers of those reporters belonging to questioned television channels?

Media patronized lies:

I shall have to address a few points here for my readers around the world. The renegade troops alleged that the Director General of Bangladesh Riffles, Major General Shakil Ahmed Chowdhury [who has been martyred by the renegade troops] was buying edible Soya bean oil for TK. 40 [US$ 0.57] per liter and selling in the market at a rate of TK. 104 [US$ 1.50]. Anyone having minimum knowledge about the world market will agree that, price of Soya Bean oil during the entire period of 2007 [June] to 2008 [October] was above US$ 1,200 per ton. In this case, the import cost of Soya Bean oil was US$ 1.20 or TK. 82.80 per liter. There is 19.50 per cent Value Added Tax and other duties on the import. So the landing cost per liter was TK. 98.88 [US$ 1.43]. Then Bangladesh Riffles purchased the imported edible oil from the local importers [it was not directly imported by BDR]. The importers levied TK. 4-4.50 profit per liter [minimum]. In this case, the BDR director general managed to sell the purchased oil only with a most minimum profit of TK. 0.50 per liter, or may be even less, while in the open market, retail price of Soya Bean oil was above TK. 120 per liter. So, the allegation of the renegade troops was not true at all. Commenting on this, one of the leading oil importers said, it was not possible for the ordinary troops of Bangladesh Riffles to know the import cost etc of the edible oil.

"They must have been briefed and poisoned by any vested interest group with false information to create anger against their officers", said the importer.

UN Peace Keeping Force:

The question of sending the Bangladesh Riffles troops to United Nations Peace Keeping Force was already raised by the director general on the previous day of the mutiny when Prime Minister visited the BDR headquarters. Government gave assurance of considering the matter with due urgency.

But, now, the way troops of BDR exhibited their arrogance and brutality, should any nation be ever interested in having them in any of peace keeping force? The atrocity and audacity of the BDR troops completely crushed the decade old image of this extremely important institution. Now, it is a responsibility of those troops, who opposed the mutiny to identify those culprits, who were acting at the instigation of the conspirators, thus finally damaging the very image of the entire institution.

On the other hand, it may be mentioned here that, members of Bangladesh Armed Forces attained high acclaim, appreciation and esteem through their excellent performance in the United Nations Peace Keeping Force. Bangladeshi soldiers and officers in UNPKF are considered to be one of the best in the world.

Very unfortunately, Major General [Retired] Fazlur Rahman, who headed Bangladesh Riffles few years back, made quick comments on Wednesday noon, hours after the outbreak of the mutiny, echoing the untrue demand and claims of the renegade troops. It is also important to find out as to why this controversial man was over enthusiastic in joining voice with the renegade troops, with the ulterior intention of giving much instigation to BDR troop brutality. Investigators trying to find out the facts behind should immediately collect the television footage of General [Retired] Fazlur Rahman´s interview with a local television channel. In case of necessity, he should also be interrogated in this regard as to why he was over-enthusiastic in giving a quick reaction with concocted facts.

The investigators, who are trying to find out the back ground story of the mutiny, should possibly put focus on some of the important points.

1. How the renegade troops obtained cell phone numbers of some television reporters,


2. Why the government sent questioned figures like Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam on the spot. Why the state minister for home affairs, who was frequently appearing in the media was not sent. Or, why the home minister was not sent?

3. How the renegade troops managed to hear the call from Mr. Nanak, who were using hand mikes in making appeal to the troops in stopping the firing and sitting with the Prime Minister?

4. How a 14-member delegation was quickly ready to move with Mr. Nanak and Mr. Azam just in several minutes after they entered the BDR headquarters?

5. Why the meeting at the Prime Ministers residence lasted four hours, while the brutality on the army officers and their family members were continuing inside the BDR headquarters?

6. When the Prime Minister announced general amnesty and asked for immediate surrendering of arms, the renegade troops virtually denied the call. In this case, why they were given even the entire night of Wednesday and even half of Thursday to continue the brutality?

One important point should be taken into consideration by the policymakers of the government. Bangladesh Riffles is a paramilitary force. But, they belong to Home Ministry, while officers of this institution are from army. According to normal practice, this should definitely be under the command of Defense Ministry.

Secondly, right after the mutiny at the Bangladesh Riffles headquarters, some of the officers belonging to a semi-military intelligence agency were expressing delight and were trying to provoke the journalists. What was the reason behind?

It is learnt that, a section of extremely corrupt troops in Bangladesh Riffles were becoming increasingly unhappy on the officers as because of those honest officers, the troops could not continue their illegal earnings by making a kind of pact with the cross-border smuggling syndicates.

According to latest report, many of the fleeing renegade troops of Bangladesh Riffles were arrested from different parts of the country. Many of them were fleeing with cash and valuables looted from the residences or residential quarters of the army officers. Does it show that these troops were ´honest´? They are mere thieves and killers and culprits. They staged the mutiny at the instigation and patronization of a vested interest group with two objectives.

1. Damaging the image of Bangladesh Armed Forces,

2. Creating a complete anarchy inside the country.

Now my next question is where are those 15,000 plus troops, who were inside the Pilkhana BDR headquarters during the massacre? How some of them managed to flee the spot? Why those captured renegade troops are not placed for interrogation immediately?

The entire nation is shocked at the tragic massacre inside BDR headquarters and barbaric murder of the army officers and their family members. Bangladesh is mourning this extremely pathetic incident of the history of this country. But, the trial of the killers and the conspirators should also begin, immediately.

The entire nation is joining at the shock and pains of the family members and colleagues of those brave heroes, who were killed during the mutiny. As a gesture of gratitude, I would like to recommend some immediate measures by the government for the family members of those martyr officers of our armed forces:

1. Residential plots should be immediately allocated to each of the families of the martyr officers,

2. Interest free loans should be provided to them without minimum complications so that the family members could begin the construction forthwith,

3. Government should bear all expenses for education [including higher education] of the children of the martyr officers,

4. A special gate should be erected in Dhaka with the names of all the martyr officers,

5. All the martyr officers should be declared ´Bir Shreshtha´ [Greatest Hero] by the government immediately.

We shall never get those brilliant officers of our Armed Forces back. But, we shall hold their memories right inside our heart, for ever!


Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury
E Mail : ediblitz@yahoo.com
Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=249697


----------



## TopCat

idune said:


> *Army tacitly accused Awami League ministers and directly demanded firing them.*
> *Army demanded end of interference from PM security advisor in army affairs.*
> 
> During meeting with Prime Minster Hasina yesterday, army officers had asked to fire Sahara Khatun (home minister), Jahangir Kabir Nanok and Mirza Azam.
> 
> Major questions and demands:
> 
> *Question*
> 
> 1)	Why military operation were not permitted when officers were killed.
> 2)	Why Sahara Khatun (home minister), Jahangir Kabir Nanok and Mirza Azam did not try to bring out surviving officers at noon/afternoon of Feb 25th.
> 3)	All of the Mutineers were able to escape; how and who made the way to do that? There is accusation some rebel DAD (deputy assistant director, a non commissioned post) of BDR who were leading the killing fled in car of PM delegation went to negotiate.
> 4)	Why one person (allegedly Moeen U, current army chief) over last couple of years making appointment and reshuffling post based on political ambition. Because of his action effectiveness of armed forces and position has been weaken.
> 
> 
> 
> *Demand:*
> 
> 1)	Fire Sahara Khatun (home minister), Jahangir Kabir Nanok and Mirza Azam.
> 2)	PM through her security proxy Tareq seddiqui has been promoting and interfering in army affairs. Stop PM security advisor interference in army affairs and promoting and transferring officers.
> 3)	Form investigation commission headed by a judge and supported by army and intelligence.
> 4)	Compensate each family with money and residential home/plot.
> 
> The Daily Ittefaq - March 2, 2009



You are asking these now but I suggested those action within hours of mutinee.. but seemed like all the people disagreed that time even you.


----------



## TopCat

At least one thing good Hasina did so far, to keep in touch with UN. Not sure what FBI or SY will do but she needs to keep a open communication with USA and UK. I believe she already smelled outside state's hands in it. She also keeps herself off India and Pakistan. Thats very good and intellegent.. She also said in Parliament that there is no scope of taking this incidence with minor.


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> You are asking these now but I suggested those action within hours of mutinee.. but seemed like all the people disagreed that time even you.



These are asked by Army officers. Besides, PM office and her team who gone inside BDR HQ misled and miguided people and army. They claimed there are 4000 to 5000 BDR inside, when in fact most BDR already left BDR HQ and mostly rebels and outsides elements were there.


----------



## idune

With all information that are in and coming, Hasina is surrounded by people who are involved in implementing this massacre. Bringing any outside involvement will further the possibility of interference and diverting the real investigation.

Besides, US and UK are not honest broker and no one has any doubt about that.


----------



## SN320

Tension mounts as BSF resumes fencing 
Our Correspondent, Dinajpur
The India border guards yesterday resumed erecting barbed wire fencing along their side opposite the Monipur camp in Dinajpur and BDR personnel resisted the efforts.

Sources said the BDR jawans are performing their duties without high officials.

Tension is mounting between Indian Border Security Force (BSF) and BDR men as India wants to exploit the worse crisis passing Bangladesh.

Local people said 69 BSF Battalion of Amulia camp resumed constructing a ring road to erect barbed wire fence 150 metre inside no-man's-land at Kamdevpur village under the camp on Saturday.

But in the face of strong opposition by 40 BDR Battalion, the Indian border force stopped the work.

But BSF men again started their activity with heavy machinery, including shovels and tractors, to develop the groundwork.

The BDR jawans again protested the BSF attempt and called for a flag meeting, but BSF did not respond to the meeting.

Despite repeated request, BSF men continued their work violating the international border rules.

Sources said at least 12 BDR men are performing their duties at the Monipur camp without any BDR high-ups. BSF men are exploiting the recent mutiny by BDR jawans that claimed at least 63 lives of army officers.

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=78099#

-------------------------------------------------------------------
I dont understand this. Why cant India build a fence on its side of the border? Its time to protect India from very possible destabilizing effects in Bangladesh.


----------



## TopCat

SN320 said:


> Tension mounts as BSF resumes fencing
> Our Correspondent, Dinajpur
> The India border guards yesterday resumed erecting barbed wire fencing along their side opposite the Monipur camp in Dinajpur and BDR personnel resisted the efforts.
> 
> Sources said the BDR jawans are performing their duties without high officials.
> 
> Tension is mounting between Indian Border Security Force (BSF) and BDR men as India wants to exploit the worse crisis passing Bangladesh.
> 
> Local people said 69 BSF Battalion of Amulia camp resumed constructing a ring road to erect barbed wire fence 150 metre inside no-man's-land at Kamdevpur village under the camp on Saturday.
> 
> But in the face of strong opposition by 40 BDR Battalion, the Indian border force stopped the work.
> 
> But BSF men again started their activity with heavy machinery, including shovels and tractors, to develop the groundwork.
> 
> The BDR jawans again protested the BSF attempt and called for a flag meeting, but BSF did not respond to the meeting.
> 
> Despite repeated request, BSF men continued their work violating the international border rules.
> 
> Sources said at least 12 BDR men are performing their duties at the Monipur camp without any BDR high-ups. BSF men are exploiting the recent mutiny by BDR jawans that claimed at least 63 lives of army officers.
> 
> http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=78099#
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> I dont understand this. Why cant India build a fence on its side of the border? Its time to protect India from very possible destabilizing effects in Bangladesh.



There is a old saying.. "You never raise hand when the lady is down". What BSF is doing is just another cowardly act. Hope things will get normal soon in Bangladesh. BDR needs to open fire and I am sure they will even though the officers are not there.


----------



## Al-zakir

1000 mutineers charged for murder



Special Tribunal to try rebels: 70 BDR officials still untraced

Monday March 02 2009 03:47:13 AM BDT

Lalbagh Police on Saturday night filed a case against more than 1,000 BDR personnel for their involvement in the mutiny at the Peelkhana BDR Headquarters on Wednesday that left at least 150 people dead. The victims included director general of BDR Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed and 70 other army officers(The New Nation)
holding colonel to major ranks who were deputed to BDR to discharge their responsibility in different capacities. 71 more army officers, who were at the BDR Headquarters on the day of mayhem on Wednesday, still remain untraced and they were feared gunned down by the mutinous BDR jawans.

The charges against the rebellious BDR members include conspiracy to kill army officers and civilians, carrying of weapons and explosives unlawfully, fueling panic, involvement in looting and arson and dumping of bodies of the victims. Of more than 1,000 BDR personnel, Lalbagh police have so far named six BDR soldiers for their involvement in the mutiny. They are Touhidul Alam, Nasir Uddin Khan, Mirza Habibur Rahman and Abdul Jalil, Abdur Rahim and Selim. These people were among the 14-member BDR delegation, which met the Prime Minister on Wednesday to negotiate a deal to surrender arms and end revolt. Md Nowsher Ali, joint commissioner (crime) of Dhaka Metropolitan Police, who has been supervising the case, told the New Nation that the six suspects were identified in the primary investigation.
He said further investigation would identify the rest.

Accused Abdul Jalil is now undergoing treatment at the Holy Family Red Crescent Medical College and Hospital in the capital.

Sixty-eight BDR personnel nabbed for their involvement and complicity in the revolt have been sent to Kashimpur jail in Gazipur. Many of the mutineers managed to flee the BDR headquarters to evade arrest after mercilessly gunning down army officers in the history's worst mutiny. Involvement in mutiny and carnage carries punishment of death sentence.

Meanwhile, body of another BDR officer was recovered from Kamrangirchar sewerage tunnel yesterday morning. He was identified as Lt Col Golam Kibria Mohammad Niamatullah . His body was identified by his wife at Mitford Hospital.

The deceased was a commanding officer of Chapainawabganj Rifles attalion-39. He joined the BDR headquarters as a senior record officer just eight days before the mutiny.

Search for the missing army officers and others is still on in and around the BDR headquarters

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina held a meeting with senior members of the armed forces at the Dhaka Cantonment yesterday. Agriculture Minister Matia Chowdhury, among others, accompanied the premier.

"It was a planned killing," army doctor Lt Col Abdus Salam, who survived the massacre, told reporters at the army headquarters at a special briefing.

He also asserted that only a section of the rebel soldiers were involved in the massacre.

"Never t Definitely not all of them were culprits. Many BDR soldiers tried to protect us risking their own lives," Salam said.
He could not keep his emotion in check as he criticised a section of the media for coming up with a notion that the mutiny was the outcome of "protracted deprivation."

Most of the army officers died between 9:00am and 11:00am on Wednesday, when disgruntled BDR troops went on an armed rampage.

The Government has set up a special tribunal to investigate the mutiny.

Biggest massacre

Army spokesman Brigadier-General Mahmud Hasan said late on Saturday 72 officers were still missing after the mutiny by BDR border guards over pay and command disputes. The BDR's officers are usually seconded from regular army units.

Bangladesh army officials have described the mutiny as the biggest massacre of defense commanders anywhere in the world, saying the impoverished South Asian nation's powerful military may never recover from the blow.

The military however has pledged its loyalty to Hasina, who only came to office two months ago after winning parliamentary elections in December that brought to an end two years of emergency rule by an army-backed interim government.
Hasan said the military would back the tribunals despite widespread anger over the killing of its officers. Security sources said the military wants quick action by the government.

"We want the killers identified and punished," Hasan said.

Bangladesh has suffered several military coups since independence in 1971 but this week's mutiny was not politically motivated, officials have said.

It still came as a blow to Hasina, who must convince much-needed foreign investors and aid donors she can bring stability to a country where 40 percent of the 140 million population live in poverty.

The government and military experts have said the rebellion was part of a conspiracy to destabilize Hasina's government and sow indiscipline in the security forces.

Hasan said 63 officers have been found dead so far, including BDR commander Major-General Shakil Ahmed, and another 23 were injured. About 20 members of the officers' families living on the base were killed as well, with claims that some were tortured. Ahmed's wife was also among the dead.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=249862


----------



## Al-zakir

*Mir Shawkat angry at criticism of Army: Mutiny episode result of conspiracy outside BDR
*
Rafiqul Islam Azad

Lt General (Retd) Mir Shawkat Ali, Bir Uttam, has observed that family members of the murdered army officials could have been saved and protected from harassment by the BDR rebels, if army was ordered to deal with the mutiny at the BDR Headquarters.

He made the observation in a talk show broadcast by the private TV Channel-1 on Nirbachito Khobor (selected news) on Friday.

"If the army was allowed to move fast, the situation could have been controlled within minutes. The army troops would have bulldozed into the BDR Headquarters. In that case, the family members of the army officials could have been protected from oppression," he said. "If army moved in, the BDR members would have stood down surrendering their weapons."

He said BDR mutineers refused to allow the army at the scene as they knew they had to surrender in that case.

If army was ordered, the nearest brigade would move, and two brigades would be on guard. They could enter the spot within 15 minutes and take another five to 10 minutes to end the mutiny, he said.

He put a question as to whether the rebel BDR members were allowed to flee or they managed to flee.

He criticised the Parliament members for using ****** words against the army and its officers in the House.

If there is any allegation against any army official, they may lodge complain and chargesheet him after proper investigation.

But it creates a dampening impact on the army officials when allegations are made against the institution, he said.

Mir Shawkat blamed intelligence failure for the mutiny.

"The intelligence officials have to be interrogated as to why they failed to provide information about such a big incident," he said.

He suggested the formation of a coordination cell comprising all inteligence agencies to take necessary decisions based on their reports.

Mir Shawkat Ali was not ready to accept the incident as mutiny, rather he termed it part of a pre-planned conspiracy.

Quoting rescued army officials he said when two armed men were firing shot from the stage, all the 4,000 jawans were leaving the Hall.

"Question arises why the entire BDR group, who were supposed to resist the attackers, came out of the Darbar Hall. It has to be found out," he said.

Only the BDR was not involved in the heinous incident. They cannot murder their officers in such away. They are not BDR personnel; outsiders are involved. They were employed to carry out the killing, he observed.

"The whole episode is a part of conspiracy and outsiders are involved. They may be civilians, foreigners or JMB, but not the BDR," he said.

He termed the officers who lost their lives during the mutiny as heroes.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The BDR Mutiny - revenge for Padua and Boraibari*


It is now widely believed that the barbarous mutiny at BDR HQ (Pilkhana) in Dhaka was perpetrated in revenge for the death of 19 BSF jawans killed (after they intruded on to Bangladesh territory) in the counter-attack by the BDR at Padua of Sylhet and Boraibari of Roumary on April 18, 2001. The BDR was then headed by Maj. Gen. ALM Fazlur Rahman who has since maintained that the three BDR soldiers killed in that encounter should be decorated with National Sword as Birsreshtho and should be commemorated in exactly the same way as the martyrs of 1971. This has regrettably not been done by any of the governments since the incursion by the BSF into Bangladesh in 2001 and it was surprisingly not one of the demands of the rebellious BDR soldiers in the Pilkhana mutiny of 2009. While the mutineers were able to recall many injustices committed against them over the several decades since independence this single most glaring example just managed to escape their over-wrought attention. 

Revenge for Padua and Boraibari was the principal justification for the planning and execution of the mutiny but another important objective was to have Bangladesh accept a Peace Mission from India to protect the Kolkata-Dhaka Friendship train service as explained in some news reports. The real purpose for this Peace Mission would be to act as an occupying force and spark further trouble and enmity between the army and the BDR that was likely to ensue after the savage murders at Pilkhana. This would have held out the double benefit and advantage to India of furthering their agenda for securing a transit facility across the country and at the same time cripple the defence and security services of Bangladesh. This would merely be the fulfillment of what had been planned after the 1971 war with Bangladesh having no standing army and the defence needs of the country being organized under Indian army tutelage and control as spelled out in the 7 point agreement signed by the Mujib Nagar government which had only been partly implemented after liberation. The internal law and order situation would according to this agreement be handled by a paramilitary force trained and equipped by Indias external intelligence agency RAW. The first part of this plan was thwarted when the Indian army was forced to leave (which would probably be the same fate of this proposed Peace Mission but with more violent and disturbing consequences for India) after resentment began to grow amongst freedom fighters and the ordinary people of Bangladesh against their prolonged presence which was seen to be tantamount to being an occupying force. The second part of the 1971 plan was suddenly disrupted after the August 15, 1975 coup when the paramilitary force called the Rakkhi Bahini was disbanded soon thereafter. The Rakkhi Bahini earned the reputation of being an undisciplined, brutal and violently vindictive force under the direct control of Sheikh Fazlul Haque Moni and later Tofail Ahmed. It has now been recommended that after the mutiny at Pilkhana the BDR force should similarly be disbanded and like the Rakkhi Bahini have its members assigned to other security forces of the country. In its place a new paramilitary organization would be established and given the name - as one senior army officer has proposed - the Bangladesh Border Force or BBF. This would be the appropriate outcome for the BDR which has by its despicable and heinous acts condemned itself to utter oblivion. 

A further comparison may now be made with the situation prevailing immediately after 1971 relating to the suspicious role played by the Awami League leadership. The conduct of the AL government during the recent mutiny is increasingly coming under close and intense scrutiny especially in its failure to act in a timely fashion to counter the revolt by sending in the army directly into Pilkhana compound on the very first day of the uprising. To stall such a move the AL administration sent Sahara Khatun, Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam to negotiate terms with the mutineers. None of these individuals have any experience or expertise in conducting such negotiations and they carry little weight or influence within the country or party but were nevertheless chosen. There were, however, several senior leaders in the party who were far better qualified to undertake this task but were simply not asked by the Prime Minister. It is a surprise and a miracle that after the number of civilians that were killed or injured outside the gates of Pilkhana these negotiators (Sahara Khatun, Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam) managed to successfully dodge the bullets and were not automatically set upon by the rebels on their entry into the compound. Another aspect of the AL handling of the crisis that has raised objections relates to their deliberate policy of dividing the country on purely partisan lines on the issue of the rebellion. In a time of national emergency it would be expected that the government would attempt to unite the country by calling for all-party involvement in the decision making process. Instead the AL (on the basis of accusations made in the Indian press and media) started pointing fingers at the opposition parties for complicity in the mutiny. The view has been expressed in some quarters that this self-defeating approach to the revolt was deliberate so that the army would be undermined in revenge for their role in the 1/11 takeover and also in their pursuance of corrupt politicians in the AL and their ultimate trial and prosecution during the tenure of the two year caretaker government. This is entirely consistent with the ALs inherent distrust of the armed forces originally encouraged and inspired by India  which also existed during the government of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman and became greatly intensified after the coups of 1975 which saw the AL pushed into the political wilderness for the next two decades. Against this inclination of the AL the people of Bangladesh will expect this government to declare the victims of the mutiny as martyrs to be honoured in the same way as the freedom fighters who lost their lives in the 1971 war but which still has not been done for the BDR soldiers who died in Padua and Boraibari while protecting the territory and borders of the country against Indian intrusion and aggression.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Operation Rebel Hunt: Army deployed across the country*

Staff Reporter

As part of the ongoing drive to nab the killers of army officers the government yesterday decided to deploy the members of the armed forces across the country to arrest the fugitive rebels of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and seize missing firearms.

A Home Ministry official on condition of anonymity said yesterday the troops would be deployed in aid of the civil administration under the 'Operation Rebel Hunt.'

"Army personnel will help the police to arrest the rebels and seize the looted arms," the official unwilling to be named told The New Nation last night. He said the army would be withdrawn as soon the situation would come under control.

The decision came hours after the meeting of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina with army officers at Sena Kunja at Dhaka Cantonment yesterday. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina told parliament she had summoned the army to begin 'Operation Rebel Hunt' to find those wanted for the 33-hour revolt in the capital, which began Wednesday.

She said some 668 members of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) were in custody and warrants had been issued for another 1,000 over the killings, which ended with dozens of mutilated bodies dumped in mass graves.

Sheikh Hasina said the army would be deployed from Monday. She said she was also seeking help from FBI agents and Britain's Scotland Yard in the case.

Nabojit Khisa, a police station chief in Dhaka, said some of the men would be hanged if found guilty of masterminding the revolt, which finished Thursday after Sheikh Hasina met a group of BDR troops and threatened to end it by force.

Six of those who met the premier are on the wanted list for the killing spree, which was reportedly triggered by long-standing complaints over pay and conditions.

Sheikh Hasina declared an amnesty for those who surrendered, but later said those who committed murder would be punished.

Earlier Sunday at the BDR headquarters in Dhaka, where the mutiny took place, security forces and emergency relief teams dug up rose gardens in the search for 70 army officers who are still missing.

Most of the 78 bodies-many of them riddled with bullet wounds and gored by bayonets-were found in graves concealed under leaves and loose dirt. The BDR chief and his wife were among the dead.

Divers have pulled some bodies from underground sewers and an operation was under way to flush out the drainage system under the compound to make sure no corpses had been missed. Meanwhile several hundred soldiers reported to the BDR headquarters in Dhaka as a deadline for them to return to barracks expired. "I've been in hiding for four days because I was worried about the consequences of this," Hossain, 35, told newsmen.



"I am stunned at how barbaric the killings were. When I heard gunshots I fled out the door in civilian dress."

Anxious relatives of the missing-many losing hope four days after their loved ones were last seen alive-watched as those in charge of the operation promised all of the victims would be found.

Local government minister Syed Ashraful Islam told reporters that a special tribunal would be established to try the accused, while the US embassy urged "all Bangladeshis to work together to overcome this national tragedy."

Some analysts warned that revenge attacks by outraged army officers and their allies could destabilise the country, which returned to democracy only two months ago after elections replaced a military-backed government.

"There's a legacy of bloodshed in this country. If you spill the blood of others, they might seek revenge," said Ataur Rahman, a professor of politics at Dhaka University.

Tensions in the BDR had simmered for months before bubbling over, reportedly when officers rejected appeals for more pay, subsidised food and holidays.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Mir Shawkat angry at criticism of Army: Mutiny episode result of conspiracy outside BDR*

Rafiqul Islam Azad

Lt General (Retd) Mir Shawkat Ali, Bir Uttam, has observed that family members of the murdered army officials could have been saved and protected from harassment by the BDR rebels, if army was ordered to deal with the mutiny at the BDR Headquarters.

He made the observation in a talk show broadcast by the private TV Channel-1 on Nirbachito Khobor (selected news) on Friday.

"If the army was allowed to move fast, the situation could have been controlled within minutes. The army troops would have bulldozed into the BDR Headquarters. In that case, the family members of the army officials could have been protected from oppression," he said. "If army moved in, the BDR members would have stood down surrendering their weapons."

He said BDR mutineers refused to allow the army at the scene as they knew they had to surrender in that case.

If army was ordered, the nearest brigade would move, and two brigades would be on guard. They could enter the spot within 15 minutes and take another five to 10 minutes to end the mutiny, he said.

He put a question as to whether the rebel BDR members were allowed to flee or they managed to flee.

He criticised the Parliament members for using ****** words against the army and its officers in the House.

If there is any allegation against any army official, they may lodge complain and chargesheet him after proper investigation.

But it creates a dampening impact on the army officials when allegations are made against the institution, he said.

Mir Shawkat blamed intelligence failure for the mutiny.

"The intelligence officials have to be interrogated as to why they failed to provide information about such a big incident," he said.

He suggested the formation of a coordination cell comprising all inteligence agencies to take necessary decisions based on their reports.

Mir Shawkat Ali was not ready to accept the incident as mutiny, rather he termed it part of a pre-planned conspiracy.

Quoting rescued army officials he said when two armed men were firing shot from the stage, all the 4,000 jawans were leaving the Hall.

"Question arises why the entire BDR group, who were supposed to resist the attackers, came out of the Darbar Hall. It has to be found out," he said.

Only the BDR was not involved in the heinous incident. They cannot murder their officers in such away. They are not BDR personnel; outsiders are involved. They were employed to carry out the killing, he observed.

"The whole episode is a part of conspiracy and outsiders are involved. They may be civilians, foreigners or JMB, but not the BDR," he said.

He termed the officers who lost their lives during the mutiny as heroes.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Army spokesman says: PM ordered political solution: So Army refrained from taking action*

UNB, Dhaka

A spokesman for the army on Saturday night demanded quick trial and toughest punishment of the perpetrators and plotters of the February 25-26 barbaric incidents like murder and marauding inside the BDR Headquarters.

Director of Military Intelligence (MI) Brig General Mahmud Hossain apprised journalists that 63 bodies of BDR officers deputed from the army have so far been recovered while 72 other officers missing. Of those found dead, 47 were identified.

Another 33 officers were rescued alive, he said at a press briefing at the Army Headquarters Banquet Hall.

"I believe all BDR personnel were not involved in the incidents. A few BDR members were involved, whose number will not be so big," the Military Intelligence Director told a questioner.

He mentioned that the government has constituted inquiry committee and hoped that through the investigation those who are guilty and those involved would be identified.

"My firm belief is that those who are involved and provocateurs will be meted out exemplary punishment," he said.

In reply to a question, Brig General Mahmud said they got the

information about the outbreak of the trouble at about 10 am to 10:30am, and immediately prepared plan of action.

The Prime Minister wanted to resolve the problem politically and it was resolved politically, but "we were ready for order", he told the reporters. Asked whether it was a failure of intelligence, Brig Gen Mahmud said the MI's activities are confined within the military. BDR has its own intelligence which concentrates mainly on smuggling. There are other intelligence agencies too.

Asked about the motives behind such a terrible incident of mutiny, he said whatever the reason, this should not have been done this way.

On the question of resentment among the army men after this incident, Brig Gen Mahmud said it is quite obvious to have pent-up resentment when the officers had to lay down their lives "without any reason" and women lost their husbands.

"After such a terrible incident, the situation remains stable," he said, adding that the army is a disciplined force and despite suppressed resentment, they are not ventilating it.

Commanding Officer of BDR Hospital Lt Col Dr Abdus Salam and Maj Ishtiaq who survived the onslaught inside the BDR Headquarters were present at the press briefing and told tales of horror and narrated their sufferings.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## blain2

SN320 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> I dont understand this. Why cant India build a fence on its side of the border? Its time to protect India from very possible destabilizing effects in Bangladesh.



This usually happens when the tract of land over which the fence is being built is under contention. In other words, BD disagrees with Indian claims on the border fencing. No side wants to see the other build anything (temp or perm).


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The Peelkhana Massacre

An act of revenge or a foreign-inspired commando operation?*

Dr. K. M. A. Malik

As the extent of mayhem perpetrated on the army officers in the confines of BDR headquarters at Peelkhana grounds is being revealed, the whole nation is terribly shocked and scared of its potential consequences. While it is still too early to get a complete picture of what actually happened there on February 25-26, it is quite clear that large numbers of armed BDR solders not only rebelled against their lawful commanding officers (deputed from the army) but they also carried out a most gruesome murder campaign in cold blood. According to a pres report as many as 135 army officers were killed or missing in the two-day mayhem (PM holds lengthy talks with officers :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::, March 1, 2009). We condemn these acts of barbarity in strongest terms and convey our wholehearted sympathy to the family and friends of the victims.

At the time of writing this essay (22.00 GMT, March 1), the nation is still in a state of shock and mourning. The rebellion has been quelled with many rebels in detention and others being asked to report for duty. Obviously it would take few days for some sort of normalcy to return. The exact numbers of those detained or who have reported back for duty are not yet known. We shall get a clearer picture in the next few days.

Meanwhile, many questions are being raised about the Peelkhana massacre and the masterminds behind the tragedy. The government has claimed success in bringing an end to the uprising and disarming the rebels peacefully, but others have criticised it for unnecessary delay which allowed the killers and most BDR soldiers to escape before the army could move into Peelkhana.

The BDR soldiers on duty at the border posts, who were initially reported to have deserted on the rebellion at their Dhaka Headquarters, appear to have, by now, calmed down and returning to duties, preventing a total collapse of security at the border. And in these efforts, one should appreciate the role of the army which has shown tremendous courage and restraint in taking any immediate retaliatory actions against the rebel BDR soldiers. The army should also be thanked for not defying the authority of the lawful civilian government. There were apprehensions in public mind that the army might take over, but this did not happen. The country has been spared another spell of undemocratic military rule.

It is good to see that other political leaders including the leader of main opposition BNP have condemned the BDR rebellion and murder of army officers on the Peelkhana ground. They have also offered all cooperation needed by the government to conduct a thorough enquiry into this tragic event for the sake of truth and revealing the facts before the nation so that the renegade soldiers and their accomplices may be exposed and punished. Although the BNP leader Khaleda Zia made a mild criticism about the delay in government response to the rebellion on February 25, she was unequivocal in supporting the government and army efforts in suppressing the revolt. But she was immediately criticised by some BAL leaders for not being quick enough to condemn the killers! (It is perhaps in our national culture to give more emphasis on smaller bits rather on looking a problem from a bigger perspective).

The government has already initiated an investigation process headed by home minister Sahara Khatun with representatives from other concerned ministries and agencies. The Sahara Committee is expected to submit a report within a week. It is also expected that the armed forces, BDR and different intelligence agencies will carry out their own investigations. While we have had the bad experience of many important investigations being conducted unprofessionally and hiding many unpleasant truths, we do hope that all the enquiries and investigations related to the BDR revolt would be carried out professionally and completely to unravel the truth and identify the real culprits. It is also important that the government make public the salient points of the reports so that our people can restore their faith in the process of democratic governance. And under no cir**stances, they would hide any failure or negligence on the part of any state organs or powerful quarters whether local or foreign.

At the initial stage, the Peelkhana massacre looked like the wild actions by some disgruntled BDR soldiers who were dissatisfied with their service conditions and alleged ill-treatment by commanding officers from the army ranks. However, it is quite clear by now that the massacre is not the instantaneous action of few individuals bent on taking revenge on their alleged corrupt and oppressive commanders but the result of a sophisticated commando operation executed by the agents of powerful conspirators to destabilise Bangladesh as a state and demobilise its defence and security branches. Sowing seeds of confusion, mistrust, panic and hatred among different branches of state organs especially the armed forces and the border security forces as well as among the general public appear to be the immediate aim of this anti-Bangladesh operation. The long-term objectives were and still remain to push the country towards a civil war situation, to cripple its own defence capabilities and create another Somalia or D R Congo, to make it ungovernable without physical and financial support of the self-proclaimed international or regional imperialists and hegemonists. In other words, cripple Bangladesh by all possible means so that at one stage it is forced to invite foreign saviours.

It should be noted that both the government and opposition political leaders are agreed on the point that there is a deep rooted conspiracy behind the Peelkhana massacre. But who are the conspirators with such a hostile design on Bangladesh? Who are the people to profit from a dysfunctional government or failed state of Bangladesh? Would they ever be identified and exposed to our people and to the world?

While the whole country is passing through a terrible shock and trying to recover from the trauma, it is quite disheartening to observe that some Indian quarters and their Bangladeshi cohorts are carrying out a campaign of rumors and unsubstantiated news regarding the Peelkhana tragedy.

As soon as the news of the BDR revolt started to filter out of Peelkhana, a New Delhi based news agency CNN-IBN carried a story about the involvement of some opposition political parties including Bangladesh Jamat-e-Islami in the revolt. Similar stories were also carried in the pro-BJP Bangla daily Anandabazar Potrika of Kolkata. During the last five days, about twenty such news items and articles have been published in different Indian media outlets. Anandabazar Potrika reported on March 1, that the army wants the prime minister to implicate several politicians including Moudud Ahmed (BNP) and Jahangir Kabir Nanak, MP (BAL, State Minister, LGRD) and Mirza Azam MP (BAL, Chief Whip) as associates of the BDR rebels. We can not be sure at this stage if this sort of news is true or false, but the question arises: how the Anandabazar journalists know so much inside information that even the Dhaka journalists do not know?

Clearly one group of people are suggesting that the Peelkhana massacre has been planned and executed by Jamat-i-Islami or similar Islamist groups with active support of a section of Bangladesh security services including the army and DGFI. The main argument is that these groups are opposed to BALs secularism and proposed trial of the war criminals. One Indian security analyst, B. Raman, Director, Institute For Topical Studies, Chennai, has alleged that BDR has unfriendly attitude towards India and that many of them have links with fundamentalist and jihadi elements (Bad Omens From Bangladesh, February 27, 2009). Mr. Raman has also alleged that BDR killed 15 Indian BSF in 2001 (Sheikh Hasina was also the prime minister then) wrongfully and mutilated their bodies, but did not mention that the BSF forces, as aggressors, tried to physically occupy some Bangladesh lands and those BSF members killed were several miles inside Bangladesh border. I wrote two newspaper articles at that time exposing the nature of Indian hypocrisy and aggression towards Bangladesh, which were subsequently included in my book Bangladesher Rajniti : Mookh O Mookhosh. I also exposed the anti-Bangladesh nature of a section of our media and intellectuals who condemned the defending BDR forces and their commander Maj. Gen. Fazlur Rahman and supported the Indian aggressors. It is very unfortunate that Bangladesh is perhaps the only country in the world where some influential media and public figures always condemn their own government, army and security forces (even if they do it right) and find no fault in the actions of Indian government and BSF (even if they are wrong). Some of these misguided elements and agents have even written newspaper articles arguing that Bangladesh does not need any army. One well known pro-Indian columnist based in London was reported last year to have said in a meeting of Bangladesh Hindu Buddha Christian Unity Council (a R&AW inspired anti-Bangladesh, anti-Muslim outfit) in New York that they should wage armed struggle to realize their demands!

So it is only natural that the Indian hegemonists and their Bangladeshi agents and supporters would try to blame those political parties and leaders who oppose the Great Indian Game Design for the some political parties including Jamat-i-Islami and BNP, who are opposed to various Indian attempts to reduce Bangladesh as a client state.

I do not wish to say the some Islamist groups may not be involved in the BDR massacre. But as far as we know these groups have mostly been subdued already by Bangladesh security forces. The remnants are still there, but would any body believe, unless concrete evidences are provided, that they have the motives and extreme military precision required for such an operation? It is also true that BNP is politically opposed to BAL and many of its pro-Indian policies, but what would they gain by destroying BDR, the first line of Bangladesh defence along the border? BAL propagandists have always tried to gain political points by portraying BNP as an Uttor Para (or Dhaka cantonment) supported party, due to the fact that BNP has stood for a strong defence force. Is there any reason for this party to hatch conspiracy and incite violence within BDR so that about 130 mid ranking officers of Bangladesh army and defenders of countrys territorial integrity and sovereignty would be brutally killed? Is Khlaeda Zia or even Moudud Ahmed so naïve that they do not understand the implications of such a dangerous plot to destroy Bangladesh defence forces?
It is now revealed by eye-witness account of a surviving army officer that the murder campaign was initiated by a group of about 12-14 young people who arrived at the Peelkhana Durbar Hall in an arms loaded pick-up van NOT belonging to the BDR. It is also clear the whole episode of the officers massacre was completed in about 1-2 hours and that delaying tactics were then adopted to bury or hide most of the dead bodies and for the ring leaders to escape. There are of course hundreds of questions that need answers for proper investigations, but the central question is the true identity of the above gang of assassins. Were any or all of them BDR soldiers or a commando group trained and operated by an external agency like R&AW or MOSSAD? There is little doubt that this group is the core of the murderous operation and that it carried out its assigned task very successfully. This was no ordinary operation; it must have been carried out by a highly trained, professional group as portrayed in many Hollywood films. If we assume that it was an outside job, then it would be wrong to exclude R&AW and/or MOSSAD as possible masterminds of this operation. Both these organizations have the motives, conspiratorial, organisational and technical capabilities and resources for this type of commando operation. They also have the past experience of planning and executing commando operations in other countries. Bangladesh is an easy target for them, because there is no shortage of local accomplices in exchange of money or other benefits.
According to a report in the Telegraph (Calcutta), the Indian government is ready to send peace-keepers into Bangladesh if the government requests for such help (The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Frontpage | Indian peace mission signal, February 27, 2009). This sort of Indian offer for help looks su**ious since Bangladesh does not need any help from Indian military to solve its internal problems. It is also strange that despite the US support to Hasina governments handling of the Peelkhana crisis, one Indian report suggests that the US too is encouraging India to play a stabilising role in the region (The Telegraph - Calcutta (Kolkata) | Frontpage | Dhaka disarm request to Delhi Eye on rebels on the run, March 1, 2009). Obviously, some media people in India think that Bangladesh is ripe for their military intervention. But nothing can be further from the truth. Indian military forces are not welcome in Bangladesh under any pretext and any such adventurous move (even if any government is stupid enough to request for such Indian help) will be resisted by our people. We are aware of the Indian peace-keeping role in Sri Lanka.
In conclusion, we hope that Bangladesh authorities (both civil and military) would carry out thorough investigations into the whole conspiracy against the countrys sovereign existence (not only against the BAL government as some quarters want us to believe or against the army). It is a crime against Bangladesh itself, and should be treated as such. The investigations must be based on concrete evidences and facts, to find out the truth, to expose the traitors, foreign agents and infiltrators (even if some of them are powerful), and to punish the culprits. No conclusions should be to drawn to fit into some pre-conceived hypothesis or on the advice of some foreign agencies. We do not want any show trial as happened in the past, but a genuine dispensation of justice.

(Cardiff, March 1, 2009)


----------



## ejaz007

*BD charges 1,000 border guards *
Monday, March 02, 2009


DHAKA: Bangladeshi police charged more than 1,000 border guards with murder and arson on Sunday after a bloody mutiny in the capital left as many as 148 people dead or missing, most of them army officers. 

The government announced plans to form a special tribunal to try the guards who organised the mutiny. Of a total of 181 officers, only 33 are known to have survived the uprising at the Bangladesh Rifles border force headquarters in Dhaka, said army spokesman Brig. Gen. Mahmud Hossain. 

Teams continued searching the compound and nearby sewers on Sunday for more bodies, including 71 people still unaccounted for. Most of the missing were presumed dead, according to Sheikh Mohammad Shajalal, a firefighter overseeing the search. 

Dhaka metropolitan police official Nobojyoti Khisa said authorities filed murder and arson cases on Sunday against more than 1,000 border guards. It was unclear whether those guards would face the special tribunal or other courts. 

The insurrection apparently erupted over the border guards long-standing complaints that their pay has not kept pace with the salaries of soldiers in the army. The crisis has raised questions about the stability of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasinas two-month-old government in the South Asian country, which has seen nearly two dozen successful and failed military coups in its 38-year history. 

Hasina ended the two-day standoff by persuading the guards to surrender with promises of an amnesty coupled with threats of military force tanks rolled into Dhakas streets before the insurrection ended on Thursday. Later, the government said those directly responsible for the mutiny and massacre would not fall under the amnesty. Hundreds of guards began reporting back to their headquarters on Sunday all claiming they had no part in the mutiny after the Home Ministry gave them a 24-hour ultimatum to return to their posts, report to police stations or face disciplinary action. 

The guards waited outside as officials checked their credentials. Some said they were on leave or off duty during the mutiny, while others claimed they fled the compound after the violence started. 

Why should I be afraid of returning to work? I was not involved in the incident. I left to go to my family outside after the shooting began, said one guard, who refused to give his name. 

The government decided on the tribunal at a Cabinet meeting late on Saturday, ruling party spokesman Syed Ashraful Islam said. He said initial evidence suggested the mutinous guards may have had outside assistance, but he did not elaborate.

Hasina on Sunday addressed a gathering of army officers inside military headquarters. Details of the meeting were not immediately available. On Friday, army chief Gen. Moeen U. Ahmed met with Hasina and reassured her of the militarys support for her government. But on Saturday, Hossain, the army spokesman, said that soldiers angered by the carnage were demanding swift justice for the deaths of their officers. By law, the border forces leadership is made up of army officers. 

Police said earlier that about 200 fleeing guards were arrested in and around the capital over the weekend, while those still inside the compound after the mutiny were being kept at a hospital on the premises.

BD charges 1,000 border guards


----------



## kidwaibhai

This is what the indian media is reporting. 






I could not believe this myself. and look how they implicate jihadis in this whole scenario they really are showing their anti muslim bias.


----------



## blain2

Typical...anyone expecting anything different from the Indian media?


----------



## Nafees

Source: Indian air force ready for action after mutiny erupts in Bangladesh_English_Xinhua

Indian air force ready for action after mutiny erupts in Bangladesh

English_Xinhua 


NEW DELHI, March 2 (Xinhua) -- India put its air force in a stand-by scenario for likely logistic and humanitarian assistance to Bangladesh after Bangladesh, the neighbor country, was plunged into a bloody mutiny last week, said the local newspaper Hindustan Times on Monday. 

The Indian Air Force's transport bases, equipped with IL-76 heavy-lift and AN-32 medium-lift aircraft, were asked to stay prepared to assist the Bangladesh government, if it is requested by Dhaka, the report quoted an air force official as saying. 

The report quoted the official as saying that the Indian Air Force "follows some drills whenever there is any instability or calamity in neighborhood." 

The Indian Air Force has two transport bases at Jorhat in Assam close to Bangladesh, according to the report. 

India flew relief supplies to Bangladesh in November 2007 after a devastating cyclone hit the country's western coast, killing thousands. 

Under a stand-by scenario, Indian Air Force makes sure that assets are available at any given time for speedy deployment to deal with any eventuality, according to the report. 

Bangladesh Rifles paramilitary soldiers staged a two-day bloody mutiny last week in Dhaka, demanding better pay, change in the command and control structure and permission to join UN peacekeeping missions. 

Many people were killed, including military officers, by the mutineers, before the government took control of the situation. 


Editor: Xiong Tong


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Add 'Joy Bangla' slogan on the top of all. BTW do you see commonality in cruelty among the brutalities of AL/COMMIE Goon's killings of Shibiri in 28th OCT. 2006, raping Gujrati Muslims then burning them alive and current massacre? How about destruction of Fallujah, southern Lebanon and GAZA? Aren't all of them being done by anti-Islamic forces? And please get out of the pre-conceived notion that all anti-PAK break upers are bad people. Today you have Bangladesh because of SAKA's father. If person like him didn't act for Muslim's independence then there wouldn't be any PAK and if there wasn't any PAK then there wouldn't be any BD. I can infact gurantee you that people like SAKA, NIZAMI and Mujahid are hundred times more patriots than current dalals, thanks.



Sorry I am no fond of SAKA or his father.Instead I doubt he might be into this.

One another observation is the killing,dumping,looting and raping we witnessed are similar to 1971.

SAKA,NIZAMI,Mujahid are patriots,ok I agree,but not *Bangladeshi patriot but Pakistani Patriot.*


----------



## leonblack08

SN320 said:


> -------------------------------------------------------------------
> I dont understand this. Why cant India build a fence on its side of the border? Its time to protect India from very possible destabilizing effects in Bangladesh.



That's because there is an agreement between both countries not to build anything within 150 metres of the border.


----------



## afriend

Hey i heard in this indian media that a shipping magnet wit close links to ISI is being suspected. And this information was recieved from the surrendered soliders that they got money from him..????

What is the general view from bangladesh..???


----------



## leonblack08

*Most officers killed by 11 in the morning*
Says Lt Colonel Shams
Staff Correspondent

*Most of the BDR Jawaans who killed the army officers during the BDR mutiny were quite young and most of the killings were carried out and over between 10:30 to 11:00 am*, immediately after the chaos started at Darbar Hall at the BDR headquarters.

This eyewitness account of that fateful day came from a survivor officer, Lt. Colonel Shams, commander of Battalion-44, as he recounted what he saw in an interview published in several newspapers.

*Lt Col Shams said when the Director General of BDR Shakil Ahmed was delivering his speech at the Darbar, a Jawan aimed an SMG rifle at the DG and he (Lt Col Shams) jumped up and pushed this man over, who was visibly unable to fire and was trembling as he approached the DG.
*
*As a chaos ensued, the army officers were sent out to calm down the Jawaans who had left the hall. Once outside, Lt Col Shams noticed a group of young Jawans, all firing their guns approaching the Darbar Hall from gate number 5.
*
During the mayhem that followed, some BDR JCO from battalion 44, including Subeder Saiful, Siraj and Ismail, told Shams that the situation was out of control and helped him escape the scene, taking him to their quarters at Al Beruni Bhaban.

As he was escaping, *Lt Col Shams saw a grey-coloured pick-up approaching the Darbar Hall from the gate number 5, apparently loaded with boxes of ammunition.*

Shams said that he had never seen such a pickup used in either the BDR or the army. By the time he had reached Al Beruni Bhaban, he could hear the sound of firing at the Darbar hall.

*"It was between 10:30 am to 11:00 am and I assume most of the officers were killed during that time,"* he said in the interview.

*"The Jawans took me to their house and told me that my life would be in no danger as long as they were alive. They took off my badge and uniform and gave me clothes to wear. I hid in that house for the next two days,'* the Lt Col said.

*"Whenever any rebelling Jawans came near the house to search, I would hide in the floor compartment of a box bed,"* Shams said expressing his gratitude to those who saved his life at such a time.

During the evening of February 25, Shams said he saw cleaners going into the Darbar Hall with cloths and he also recalls seeing ambulances going there and he realised that these people were going to clean up the place and remove the bodies of the officers killed.

Though the rebels had at the beginning announced over microphones that they had enough ammunition to continue to fight for six months, the next morning (Thursday) they began to call on all not to misuse the bullets.

Lt Col Shams said that the situation inside the BDR headquarters seemed to calm down on February 26 following the prime minister's speech that was aired on television.

*"The prime minister's speech worked like a wonder. The tension seemed to ease. Groups of Jawans started surrendering arms following the speech,"* the Lt Col said in the interview.

Shams said that most of the Jawans appeared gloomy to him, following the prime minister's speech.

Shams also saw many Jawans fleeing the BDR headquarters in civil clothes on the second day of the mutiny.

The Daily Star - Details News

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Any BD member watched yesterday's parliament session?It was the most interesting session I have ever seen.

Contrary to the belief that military action was possible,I would say then the civilian death toll would be very high.And these same people would then bash the Govt.
I know the area,it buzzes with people on any day.So many school,college and University around it.I don't know why Lt.Gen.Mir Shawkat Ali is saying this when his colleagues and the survivors themselves said that this was the best way to deal with.A military action in densely populated area is not so wise,although I am no defence expert,but I can say that.


----------



## leonblack08

afriend said:


> Hey i heard in this indian media that a shipping magnet wit close links to ISI is being suspected. And this information was recieved from the surrendered soliders that they got money from him..????
> 
> What is the general view from bangladesh..???



He is high ranking opposition leader.We don't have any news here in Bangladeshi media,we are discussing the news from Indian media here.

I don't know about others but I doubt this man.*He has the money and he is alleged to be involved in war crimes in 1971.*

But again its my personal view.We have some people in support of him too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Sorry I am no fond of SAKA or his father.Instead I doubt he might be into this.
> 
> One another observation is the killing,dumping,looting and raping we witnessed are similar to 1971.
> 
> SAKA,NIZAMI,Mujahid are patriots,ok I agree,but not *Bangladeshi patriot but Pakistani Patriot.*



These people you mentioned had not done anything against Bangladesh or its interest since Independence. If so please give us some proof so we can understand.

Same can not be said about Awami league and its leadership.

1) 25 years so call friendship treaty with India
2) 974 border treaty that Mujib implemented and conceded land to India but Indian never gave bangladeshi land back.
3) Giving nod to Indian Farraka project.
4) Creation rakkhi bahini sidelining Bangladesh army 
5) Participation on Indian anti Bangladesh propaganda of failed and fundamentalist state.

all of these Awami league doing are anti Bangladesh and its existence.

Even yesterday Bangladesh Army has accused Awami league minister Jahangir Nanok and whip Mirza Azam (who is brother in law of executed JMB chief Abdur Rahman) involvement behind the massacre and asked PM to take action (fire) them. Any inaction by PM will further implicate and complicate PM and her party involvement.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> These people you mentioned had not done anything against Bangladesh or its interest since Independence. If so please give us some proof so we can understand.
> 
> Same can not be said about Awami league and its leadership.
> 
> 1) 25 years so call friendship treaty with India
> 2) 974 border treaty that Mujib implemented and conceded land to India but Indian never gave bangladeshi land back.
> 3) Giving nod to Indian Farraka project.
> 4) Creation rakkhi bahini sidelining Bangladesh army
> 5) Participation on Indian anti Bangladesh propaganda of failed and fundamentalist state.
> 
> all of these Awami league doing are anti Bangladesh and its existence.
> 
> Even yesterday Bangladesh Army has accused Awami league minister Jahangir Nanok and whip Mirza Azam (who is brother in law of executed JMB chief Abdur Rahman) involvement behind the massacre and asked PM to take action (fire) them. Any inaction by PM will further implicate and complicate PM and her party involvement.




They created obstacles to the independence of Bangladesh by forming Al-Badr,Al-Shams.That does mean anti-state work.

I previously told you in another thread that AL is not saint too,I hope I need not to repeat again.So let's cut it here.

Before this thread gets derailed,can you please honestly say a military action was possible there?I only saw BNP leaders and Lt.Gen Mir Shawkat Ali advocating for this thing.


----------



## Proud2Indian

I have read in Indian media that PM Hasina Personal Security is managed by BDR. Can some body from BD confirm that.

tx


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> Any BD member watched yesterday's parliament session?It was the most interesting session I have ever seen.
> 
> Contrary to the belief that military action was possible,I would say then the civilian death toll would be very high.And these same people would then bash the Govt.
> I know the area,it buzzes with people on any day.So many school,college and University around it.I don't know why Lt.Gen.Mir Shawkat Ali is saying this when his colleagues and the survivors themselves said that this was the best way to deal with.A military action in densely populated area is not so wise,although I am no defence expert,but I can say that.



PM, Awami ministers and Moeen U himself grossly misled people and army. They said there were 3000 to 4000 BDR members inside BDR HQ and used that as excuse if army goes in there will be further casualty. In fact many (including myself) supported that move based on that misleading info.

BUT now it is reveled that within hours of mutiny most of BDR members got out of BDR HQ and only 300 -400 BDR were inside. Awami delegation who went inside right after noon knew about BDR numbers inside BUT misled people and army. Also killing went into later afternoon so claiming by 11 it was over is just poor attempt of cover up and would not work.

PM not only took 3-4 hours in discussion when she failed miserably to get any officers out in return or any information on their whereabouts. Within that 3-4 hours most of these officers were killed.

All senior ex army officers including Ershad (Awami league political partner) said it was blunder that army was kept from going in. By 11 am 46 Infantry was in position to take action and it would taken 15 to 30 minutes to take control of BDR HQ. 

Awami is famous for negative spin and politics and we should not expect any different. I would admit I thought they might have changed but looks like they came as black wolf in sheep skin. People are already seeing real color.


----------



## idune

Proud2Indian said:


> I have read in Indian media that PM Hasina Personal Security is managed by BDR. Can some body from BD confirm that.
> 
> tx



You seems to have no clue about Bangladesh. No wonder its so easy for India media to run propaganda for audience like you.


----------



## Proud2Indian

idune said:


> You seems to have no clue about Bangladesh. No wonder its so easy for India media to run propaganda for audience like you.


Well I agree with your point on my knowledge regarding BD and also I understand the role media generally play. That's why I asked the BD members.

tx
PS:So can I take your response as no.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> They created obstacles to the independence of Bangladesh by forming Al-Badr,Al-Shams.That does mean anti-state work.



Read my post carefully, I said since Bangladesh independence. 

For rest of your question please read my last post. All senior ex army officers including Maj Gen Fazlur Rahman, Ershad (interview with diganta TV yesterday), Brig Hannan Shah and all serving officers said military operation was the right action and could save most of officers life.

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

The Daily Ittefaq - March 2, 2009


I am amazed some people still fall for Indo Awami propaganda.


----------



## leonblack08

Proud2Indian said:


> I have read in Indian media that PM Hasina Personal Security is managed by BDR. Can some body from BD confirm that.
> 
> tx



No you heard wrong.

Her personal security is by SSF(special security force) of Army men.For president it is PGR(Presidential Guard Regiment).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> All senior ex army officers including Ershad (Awami league political partner) said it was blunder that army was kept from going in. By 11 am 46 Infantry was in position to take action and it would taken 15 to 30 minutes to take control of BDR HQ.




The killing was over by 11 pm was from one of the survivors,Lt.Col.Shams,who said killing might be over by 11pm.

I highly doubt after that most killers got away,as the walls inside are as low as 4 to 5 feet.Then some got away at night.

About the numbers,Indian media has a part here too.They were claiming there were more than 10000 troop,instead there were 3000 and many fled with their families in the early hours.So that leaves around 500+ who took up arms and among them,a group of 100 or more committed the killing.


----------



## leonblack08

*Heated debate in JS over BDR issue*
Staff Correspondent

The parliamentary discussion on obituary motion on slain BDR officials turned into a *blame game* yesterday with treasury and opposition bench lawmakers blasting each other.

Even Leader of the House Sheikh Hasina and Leader of the Opposition Khaleda Zia joined in and set a bizarre example of an obituary motion discussion in parliamentary.

The House, however, unanimously adopted the motion at 10:00pm ending the unscheduled long discussion. The discussion, which turned into a debate, began around 4:00pm and 27 lawmakers including Hasina and Khaleda took part.

The sitting was adjourned twice for 35 minuets for Asr and Maghrib prayers.

Wearing black badges, the lawmakers joined the House to mourn the deaths of army officials and a few civilians who were victims of the BDR mutiny.

When the parliament adopted the resolution, the atmosphere of mourning existed little due to the attack and counter attack of the treasury and opposition lawmakers' against each other.

The speaker tabled the written questions and answers of question-answer session yesterday and adjourned other things scheduled in the order of the day. Piloting the obituary reference, Speaker Abdul Hamid proposed a short discussion with participation only of Leader of the House Sheikh Hasina and Leader of the Opposition Khaleda Zia.

The speaker gave the floor to Khaleda Zia to say something on obituary motion. But, Khaleda Zia, who appeared for the second time in the ninth parliament yesterday, demanded the speaker allows other lawmakers to speak first on the motion.

Following Khaleda's demand, the speaker allowed other lawmakers to join the discussion.

However, Khaleda later blamed the speaker for allowing the discussion to go on.

*Referring to the speech of BNP lawmaker Salahuddin Quader Chowdhury, Awami League (AL) lawmaker Tofail Ahmed said*,* "The way he laughed and mocked in the House, their [the deceased people's] departed souls would be hurt. People were also dissatisfied."*

*"Who has benefited from today's discussion?"* Tofail said.

None of the previous parliaments witnessed such a long discussion on obituary motion. Usually a handful of senior lawmakers take part in the brief discussion on obituary motion to pay tribute to those for whom the motion was placed.
*
The speaker had interrupted opposition lawmaker Salahuddin Quader Chowdhury for making a statement against another lawmaker since the speaker would not allow the lawmaker to defend his position during the obituary motion.*

*The August 15, 1975, killing of Bangabandhu family, jail killing on November 3, 1975, killing of army officials in court martial during the regime of Ziaur Rahman, the August 21, 2004, grenade attack on an AL rally and the August 17, 2005, countrywide bomb blasts were raised among other issues during the discussion.*

The opposition lawmakers criticised the government steps taken to handle the BDR crisis. They accused the government of going soft on mutineers while treasury bench lawmakers defended the government moves.

"It is unfortunate," an AL lawmaker described the unscheduled discussion. He questioned whether the army senior officials who were brutally killed were respected at all in the discussion.

AL lawmaker Suranjit Sengupta said he had not seen such an instance in parliament before. He suggested that the speaker expunge the entire discussion leaving alone the speeches of Sheikh Hasina and Khaleda Zia.

"We do not know why the leader of the opposition wanted discussion on the obituary motion. What did she want?" Sengupta said.

Referring to former BNP-led alliance government's indifference to probing and holding trials of the August 21 grenade attack case, Sengupta said, "They came here today with the same mentality. They did not come here with sympathy."

BNP lawmaker MK Anwar, however, put the blame on the speaker for letting the discussion be held. He said the speaker himself suggested that only the leader of the House and the leader of the opposition should speak on the obituary motion.

The treasury and opposition bench lawmakers, however, described the massacre as a planned conspiracy to weaken the country's defence forces and demanded quick trial to ensure exemplary punishment of the perpetrators.

*Taking part in the discussion, Commerce Minister Faruk Khan said the government has already collected a lot of information. "We know who sent SMS [texted] to BDR members asking them not to surrender arms. We know who brought out procession encouraging the BDR butchers," the commerce minister said urging the prime minister to handle the situation with an iron fist. "None will be spared," Faruk said.
*
Citing some military operations and their causality figures in neighbouring countries, the *commerce minister said those who are talking about military operations do not know the nature of such operations.
*
The House adopted the obituary motion on the deaths of one major general, one brigadier general, 17 colonel, 11 Lt Colonel, 17 Major and one captain brutally killed by jawans of BDR during a mutiny at BDR headquarters on February 25-26.

Referring to the latest information, the obituary motion said 72 army officials are still missing. Work on recovering and identifying them is going on. The names of the missing and their details will be made available on completion of the recovery task.

When all the names of the deceased will be available, the names will be included in the obituary motion which will be published as a book and sent to the families of the slain army officials.

The House also expressed condolences to the deaths of civilians in the carnage.

The Daily Star - Details News

*_____________________________________________________________*

Anyone missed it?


----------



## leonblack08

*Army officers' janaza held*



The namaz-e-janaza of 41 army officers and BDR director general Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed's wife brutally killed at the BDR headquarters was held today (Monday) at the National Parade Square in Dhaka at about 10:40am.

The shaheed officers are Maj Gen Shakil and his wife Begum Nazneen Shakil, Col Md Zakir Hossain, Col Mohammad Mashiur Rahman, Col Kudrat Elahi Rahman Shafiq, Col Mohammad Akhtar Hossain, Col Md Rezaul Kabir, Col Nafiz Uddin Ahmed, Col Kazi Emdadul Haq, Col Samsul Arefin Ahammed, Col Mohammad Nakibur Rahman, Col Kazi Moazzem Hossain, Col Md Shawkat Imam, Col Mohammad Emdadul Islam, Col Md Aftabul Islam, Lt Col Enshad Ibn Amin, Lt Col Shamsul Azam, Lt Col Md Badrul Huda, Lt Col Md Saiful Islam, Lt Col Md Lutfar Rahman, Lt Col Mohammad Sajjadur Rahman, Lt Col Kazi Rabi Rahman, Lt Col Lutfar Rahman Khan, Maj Md Makbul Hossain, Maj Md Abdus Salam Khan, Maj Hossain Sohel Shahnewaj, Maj Kazi Mosaddek Hossain, Major Md Saleh, Maj Mahmud Hasan, Maj Mustak Mahmud, Maj Mahmudul Hasan, Maj Humayun Haider, Maj Md Azharul Islam, Maj Md Humayun Kabir Sarkar, Maj Md Khalid Hossain, Maj Mohammad Maksum-ul-Hakim, Maj Syed Md Idris Iqbal, Maj Md Rafiqul Islam, Maj Muhammad Mosharaf Hossain, Maj Mohammad Mominul Islam Sarkar, Maj Mostafa Asaduzzaman and Maj S M Mamunur Rahman.

With the relatives of the slain officers, President Zillur Rahman, council of ministers, chiefs of three services, lawmakers, a number of political leaders, a large number of military officials and civilians attended the janaza.

Earlier on Friday, the namaz-e-janaza of seven BDR officers killed in the same incident was held at the Army Central Mosque in the Dhaka Cantonment.

The deceased officers were Brig Gen MA Bari, Col Mujibul Haque, Col Anisuzzaman, Col Zahid, Lt Col Abu Musa Mohammad Kaiser, Lt Col Enayet and Maj Mizan.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> The killing was over by 11 pm was from one of the survivors,Lt.Col.Shams,who said killing might be over by 11pm.
> 
> I highly doubt after that most killers got away,as the walls inside are as low as 4 to 5 feet.Then some got away at night.
> 
> About the numbers,Indian media has a part here too.They were claiming there were more than 10000 troop,instead there were 3000 and many fled with their families in the early hours.So that leaves around 500+ who took up arms and among them,a group of 100 or more committed the killing.



Indian news was fed by RAW. That further implicate Indian role behind this massacre. And why PM and her office giving same info as India? Was she under the spell of India as many feared??

These are the answers people of Bangladesh are and will be looking.


----------



## idune

Investigation committee by home minister Sahara Khatun is A SHAM design to score political point on opponents and derail the real investigation. Besides she does not have any intel gathering capability.

This investigation should be conducted by a neutral person. Like army suggested led by a judge and assisted by intelligence agencies.


----------



## HK-47

> Local people said 69 BSF Battalion of Amulia camp resumed constructing a ring road to erect barbed wire fence 150 metre *inside no-man's-land* at Kamdevpur village under the camp on Saturday.


I am confused.The DS isn't so correct sometimes.what's No man's land?Can't understand is it inside Indian territory or what?


----------



## leonblack08

HK-47 said:


> I am confused.The DS isn't so correct sometimes.what's No man's land?Can't understand is it inside Indian territory or what?



If it is "no man's land" then it is no one's territory.It is direct violation of International rule.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Investigation committee by home minister Sahara Khatun is A SHAM design to score political point on opponents and derail the real investigation. Besides she does not have any intel gathering capability.
> 
> This investigation should be conducted by a neutral person. Like army suggested led by a judge and assisted by intelligence agencies.



Yes,I don't like it.

Agree with army's suggestion.Moreover,retired army personnel who has vast experience regarding intel,can be brought into this.


----------



## leonblack08

*US, UK to help probe BDR mutiny*
Star Online Report

The United States today (Monday) reassured the government of providing assistance for investigating the brutal killings at the BDR headquarters in Dhaka on February 25.

The reassurance came when the US Ambassador in Dhaka James F Moriarty called on Foreign Minister Dipu Moni at her officer this morning.

Talking to reporters, the US envoy said, *"It is too early to say which agency will help Bangladesh investigate the incident as the US has so many investigative agencies."*
*
"I will do my best to pass the Bangladesh government request to the US authorities," *said the US ambassador.

Foreign Minister Dipu Moni told the reporters that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has already made formal request to US Assistant Secretary of State for South and Central Asian Affairs Richard A Boucher for sending FBI (Federal Bureau of Investigations) to Bangladesh to investigate the killings.

She said the British High Commissioner in Dhaka who met with her yesterday also assured to assist Bangladesh to investigate the incident.

She also said she had asked the UK envoy for sending Scotland Yard to Bangladesh to investigate the 33-hour mutiny by the disgruntled border guards that left 74 army officials and their spouses, BDR soldiers and civilians dead and 70 other army officials missing. 

The Daily Star - Details News


How many here trust the FEDS?


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *US, UK to help probe BDR mutiny*
> Star Online Report
> 
> The United States today (Monday) reassured the government of providing assistance for investigating the brutal killings at the BDR headquarters in Dhaka on February 25.
> 
> The reassurance came when the US Ambassador in Dhaka James F Moriarty called on Foreign Minister Dipu Moni at her officer this morning.
> 
> Talking to reporters, the US envoy said, *"It is too early to say which agency will help Bangladesh investigate the incident as the US has so many investigative agencies."*
> *
> "I will do my best to pass the Bangladesh government request to the US authorities," *said the US ambassador.
> 
> Foreign Minister Dipu Moni told the reporters that Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has already made formal request to US Assistant Secretary of State for South and Central Asian Affairs Richard A Boucher for sending FBI (Federal Bureau of Investigations) to Bangladesh to investigate the killings.
> 
> She said the British High Commissioner in Dhaka who met with her yesterday also assured to assist Bangladesh to investigate the incident.
> 
> She also said she had asked the UK envoy for sending Scotland Yard to Bangladesh to investigate the 33-hour mutiny by the disgruntled border guards that left 74 army officials and their spouses, BDR soldiers and civilians dead and 70 other army officials missing.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> 
> How many here trust the FEDS?



As I said before involving US or UK by Hasina govt would be another gross mistake. They may have lots of experience and gadgets but their credibility is ZERO.


----------



## leonblack08

*Army called in to nab BDR fugitives*
*Deployment ordered for indefinite period*
Staff Correspondent

The government yesterday decided to deploy members of the armed forces across the country indefinitely to help law enforcement agencies arrest the absconding rebels of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and recover the missing firearms and ammunition.

The deployment begins today morning in aid of the civil administration under the *'Operation Rebel Hunt'* mission, sources said.

A notice was issued by the home ministry in this regard hours after Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina held talks with army officers at Sena Kunja at the Dhaka Cantonment yesterday.

The forces will be stationed at district headquarters and carry out operations on the basis of specific information from their intelligence, said sources.

Hasina told the House last night that her government had already assigned members of army, Rab and police to hunt down the absconding rebels.

*"They [BDR rebels] must be tracked down,"* Hasina told the Jatiya Sangsad.

Following the government notice, verbal messages had already been conveyed to the cantonments across the country to prepare the forces for the operation, said sources in the armed forces division.

The forcers were preparing themselves so that they could reach their destinations by today morning, the sources added.

*"The operation will continue until its goal is achieved,"* said a mid-ranking army official wishing anonymity.

*"The army will help the law enforcement agencies to arrest the absconding rebels and recover firearms,"* Deputy Secretary (political) of home ministry, Javed Ahmed told The Daily Star last night.

When asked about the duration of deployment of the armed forces, he said no time limit had been set for it. *"They will be withdrawn once the situation comes under control,"* he added.

A number of BDR personnel have been on the run while many arms and ammunition remain missing since the Wednesday's mutiny at the BDR headquarters.

Meanwhile, the government decided to restructure the probe body formed to investigate the bloody mutiny at the BDR headquarters.

Representatives from the home ministry, armed forces division, Rab and police department will be included in it.

The government is also working on the modus operandi of the proposed special tribunal for trying the people responsible for the massacre.

Meanwhile, around 2:00pm yesterday a Rab-2 team cordoned off Ganaktoli Lane in the capital and searched around 700 houses for firearms, ammunitions and fugitive BDR jawans, said locals.

They detained a man with 30 rounds of bullet at Ganaktoli Lane yesterday. The detainee was Mohammad Yusuf, 35, a resident of the area.

Director of Rab's Legal and Media Wing AK Azad said on government order Rab was conducting a massive drive to capture the rebel BDR jawans since February 26.

The Daily Star - Details News


Do you see one thing here?The training of army personnel will be hampered because of this important mission.This is the chain reaction of the conspiracy.Now there will be raids,hundreds of cross fire(who knows) and more.


----------



## HK-47

If I were the PM I would let the Army and the RAB jointly capture the rebels.They ARE pissed off mind you.Like the name BTW,Rebel Hunt.
Bringing in the US and UK is a show by Hasina IMO that she is doing something the people doesn't want that.In the end after all it was the RAB who caught the JMB leaders.


----------



## leonblack08

HK-47 said:


> If I were the PM I would let the Army and the RAB jointly capture the rebels.They ARE pissed off mind you.Like the name BTW,Rebel Hunt.
> Bringing in the US and UK is a show by Hasina IMO that she is doing something the people doesn't want that.In the end after all it was the RAB who caught the JMB leaders.



I meant to say the conspirators knew these following actions would further weaken army.Army men must be training to sharpen their skills,which will be hampered now.

Off course army is needed to get those murderers.They have the right to take their revenge or whatever you might call.


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> Please be careful accusing someone in line with Indian propaganda. SQ chowdhury father was (I think) speaker of then Pakistani parliament. SQ chowdhury vehemently oppose Awami league activities but proudly served Bangladesh since our independence. SQ chowdhury also cousin of influential Awami league organizing secretary Saber Hossain Chowdhury.
> 
> But India and Indians are desperate to shift the investigation leads and opinion trying to use anti Awami league political figure as scapegoat.
> 
> It would be gross injustice and equally foolish to fall for *Indian ploy* and *propaganda*.



Indian ploy seem to have caught B'deshi's imagination. Whatever is said linking 'other parties' to the mutiny is Indian ploy and whatever is said linking India to the mutiny is the truth.


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> Even yesterday Bangladesh Army has accused Awami league minister Jahangir Nanok and whip Mirza Azam (who is brother in law of executed JMB chief Abdur Rahman) involvement behind the massacre and asked PM to take action (fire) them. Any inaction by PM will further implicate and complicate PM and her party involvement.



Whoah !!!

Ruling Minister and Party whip behind the mutiny !!! Where did you learn this? Even after knowing this BDA seems to be running all around to get these rebels and instructing India not to let anybosy sneak in.


----------



## leonblack08

> SQ chowdhury also cousin of influential Awami league organizing secretary Saber Hossain Chowdhury.



That's why they look quite alike,as far as eyes are concerned,(though I can't match faces well).They must be close cousins.

In that case Saber Hossain and others should come under scanner as well.It is common in Bangladesh,family members in different parties to enjoy the benefit of power,no matter who ever rules.

Pathetic Politicians.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> They created obstacles to the independence of Bangladesh by forming Al-Badr,Al-Shams.That does mean anti-state work.
> 
> I previously told you in another thread that AL is not saint too,I hope I need not to repeat again.So let's cut it here.
> 
> Before this thread gets derailed,can you please honestly say a military action was possible there?I only saw BNP leaders and Lt.Gen Mir Shawkat Ali advocating for this thing.



Its sad that i have to say B'deshi still are doubting the loyality of each others, BNP whoever they are is the second largest party right now. Everyone might have done lot of things prior to Independance, that was their lookout, view at that point of time, but thats then. Why judge them now based on past actions?

Neither BNP or AL is going to present BD to Pakistan or India in a platter, they might have preferences in foreign policy thats it.


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> Whoah !!!
> 
> Ruling Minister and Party whip behind the mutiny !!! Where did you learn this? Even after knowing this BDA seems to be running all around to get these rebels and instructing India not to let anybosy sneak in.



*I would really love to hear BSF shooting down fleeing BDR rebel.*

As BSF is experienced at killing people,it should be easy enough for them to gun down some of these culprits.Then BSF men would be *blessed* here.

But unfortunately,I think most murderers have already fled and are on the other side of the border.


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> *I would really love to hear BSF shooting down fleeing BDR rebel.*
> 
> As BSF is experienced at killing people,it should be easy enough for them to gun down some of these culprits.Then BSF men would be *blessed* here.
> 
> But unfortunately,I think most murderers have already fled and are on the other side of the border.



You mean they have reached India already, are you indirectly poiting out that tis was done by India.


----------



## afriend

Bull said:


> You mean they have reached India already, are you indirectly poiting out that tis was done by India.



Well i dont think any sane person would believe that. Because everything is going pro-india in bangladesh who would like to disturb that..!!! More over a weak BDR means weak border, So pointing fingers at india would defy logic at this point of time.. But then who would want to destabilise Bangla India Border..!!!! Well no awards for guessess this time..!!!


----------



## Abdullah Rakeeb

A 'RAW Analysis" found, very well, but I would appreciate an "ISI Analysis" here too.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*IAF on stand-by, ready to help Bangladesh*

With Bangladesh caught in a bloody turmoil after the two-day mutiny by a disgruntled border security force last week, the Indian Air Force (IAF) has been put on standby to render assistance to the neighbouring country, if required.

The IAFs transport bases, equipped with IL-76 heavy-lift and AN-32 medium-lift aircraft, have been asked to stay prepared for any commitment to Bangladesh whose fragile civilian government is coming to terms with the rebellion by the paramilitary Bangladesh Rifles (BDR).

A senior IAF official, who refused to be identified, told HT on Sunday the force was ready to provide logistics as well as humanitarian help.

We follow some drills whenever there is any instability or calamity in neighbourhood. Bangladesh returned to democratic rule barely two months ago, a source in the air headquarters said.

The IAF had flown relief supplies to Bangladesh in November 2007, under Operation Sahayta, after a devastating cyclone tore through the countrys western coast leaving thousands dead and millions homeless.

In a stand-by scenario, the air force prioritises its commitments to make sure that assets are available at any given time for speedy deployment. The focus was on conserving assets to deal with any eventuality, said another official. It could also entail curbing leave temporarily to ensure availability of air crews.

The IAFs transport base at Jorhat in Assam is the closest to Bangladesh. It is also one of the biggest transport bases of the force.

The mutinous guards went on a shooting spree at BDRs officer corps at an annual meeting where troops were supposed to discuss grievances with the seniors. The rebels wanted among other things better pay, change in the command and control structure and permission to be part of lucrative UN peacekeeping missions.

IAF on stand-by, ready to help Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh: February Massacre & Operation Rebel Hunt*

Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury

Members of Armed Forces are called by the government, which will come into effect from Monday morning to nab each and every rebel, their instigators and patrons, who were behind the February Massacre, killing more than 135 heroic officers of Bangladesh Army as well as their friends and family members. Experts opine that, Bangladesh Army has complete sympathy and support of the people of Bangladesh in nabbing the culprits. The entire nation is heavy with shock and pain. They want to see trial of the killers and their perpetrators without wasting even a second.

Meanwhile, several days have now passed since the siege laid to the Bangladesh Rifles headquarters was brought to an end and yet, the nation is unable to draw a line under the bloody massacre that was carried out there by a section of murderous troops on February 25 and 26.

To begin with, the nation is yet to learn the full extent of the carnage, given that the whereabouts of many army officers are still unknown. And second, they still do not know why or how this brutal massacre was carried out, who were behind it, and what their motives were. In order to move forward, therefore, the entire nation must not only understand the full extent of the crimes committed and punish those responsible for such barbaric acts, it is also extremely important to find the answers to the many questions that plague the public mind.

Bangladesh while mourns this tragedy, the nation reiterate its demand for justice for those who were slain. The government has a responsibility to thoroughly investigate, properly try and punish those responsible.

With the beginning of Operation Rebel Hunt, several newspapers in Bangladesh have started giving scoops of the crime, while some senseless newspapers are yet engaged in spreading misleading information thus showing sympathy towards the killers.

Bangladeshs influential vernacular daily Manabzamin published a very comprehensive and exclusive report saying investigators are listening to recorded telephonic conversations of various people with the killers during and before the Massacre. The newspaper said, one of the kingpins of the brutality, deputy assistant director of Bangladesh Riffles, Towhids mobile phone call records are already being checked by various intelligence agencies.

Call list of some media members are also being checked as they too had several correspondence and conversations with the killer troops. Manabzamin said, several points are being already under serious investigation by various intelligence agencies. The investigators are mainly putting focus on the following points:

1.After learning about the incident, why the government did not allow army to go into operations,

2.Why time was wasted in the name of political settlement,

3.Why the risk of lives of 168 army officers were not considered with due importance,

4.Some politicians belonging to the ruling party tried to waste time in the name of political settlement. Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Mirza Azam and a number of important figures in the ruling party are already in the list of such elements,

5.Why the government waited till 1:00 pm although they knew about the incident sometime before 10:00 am in taking minimum initiatives in resolving the crisis,

6.How the derailed killers were able to give interview to a particular television channel,

7.While none could enter, how media managed to enter and collect anti-army propaganda materials from the culprits,

8.Why the Home Minister did not visit the spot immediately after the incident,

9.What was the topic of conversation between the mutineers and governments delegation Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam,

10.Who took Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam inside the BDR headquarters,

11.How the mutineers were taken in luxurious government vehicles [with black tinted glass] to the Prime Minister,

12.Why the mutineers taken to Prime Minister were not properly dressed [they did not have belt and cap],

13.Why these mutineers were not asked about the whereabouts of the director general before their meeting with the Prime Minister,

14.Why the mutineers gave false information to the Prime Minister such as, the hostages are in safe custody and there are 15,000 mutineer troops inside the BDR headquarters [there is information that the real number of troops inside were not more than five thousand. In this case, investigators are questioning about the identity of the remaining 10,000 people. They are having doubts as to whether these 10,000 were hired goons and culprits from outside in uniform],

15.Who helped the mutineers in escaping,

16.Who seized the power connection at Pilkhana BDR headquarters thus making way for the culprits to flee,

17.Some of the released officers have told that, killers continued to kill the army officers in phases. Many were killed after the declaration of general amnesty and during negotiation with the government,

18.Why the government did not set a pre-condition of giving general amnesty in exchange of release of all the hostages inside the BDR headquarters,

19.How the 14 members of the negotiation team, who went to the Prime Minister were selected. Who selected them,

20.Why the negotiators on behalf of the government never tried to know the whereabouts of the held officers and their family members,

21.Why dead bodies of the killed officers were not demanded prior to any negotiation,

22.The investigators are also investigating a fact that, while massacre was continuing inside the BDR headquarters, one army officer was engaged in sending fax messages to various people in support of mutineers and alleging the director general [Weekly Blitz has investigated this matter and learnt that one officer in the rank of Lieutenant Colonel sent such messages. This officer communicated with a large number of people who are aligned with the ruling party],

23.Wherefrom red and yellow bandanas and masks were taken inside the BDR headquarters,

24.One of the escaped officers gave extensive information on how the incident was taking place. He also claims that he was hidden inside a house. In this case, question is, how he managed to witness the entire happenings in the BDR compound when he was hiding under a bed,

25.This officer also said that, in the room where he was hiding, he was also watching the television and listened to the address of the Prime Minister. Here the investigators are curious to know, how for a man, whose life is in danger can afford to see the television,

26.Another escaped officer [a Major] told in an interview that, he wad hiding above the false ceiling of Darbar Hall. He also described that, during the entire Massacre, he moved from one place to another, thus finally coming back to the ceiling. Question here is how he managed to escape the eyes of thousands of mutineers and killers. Secondly he said, while hiding in the ceiling, he heard someone calling his name in the megaphone. He pepped through the holes of the ceiling and found Mirza Azam there. Here the investigators are curious to know, as to how Mirza Azam was sure about this officers hiding place,

27.The investigators are also trying to understand as to why the Prime Minister was hurriedly shifted from her personal residence to State Guest House in the name of security lacking,

28.A foreign intelligence agency suggested the Prime Minister to shift quickly to the secured State Guest House hurriedly. Investigators are also trying to find out motive behind such message of that foreign intelligence agency,

29.The investigators are also trying to find out as to why any responsible minister of the government did not rush to the spot, where dead bodies of army officers were recovered from a sewage line,

30.State Minister for Law Affairs told reporters much before the surrender of arms that fifty army officers were killed in the Massacre. Wherefrom the State Minister got this figure and if they demanded the dead bodies of these 50 officers.

Meanwhile, Weekly Blitz also found several unresolved question centering this tragic massacre:

1.Prime Minister told the Parliament that director general of Bangladesh Rifles phoned her right after the outbreak of the mutiny and sought her help. She further said, much ahead of this call, between 9:26-9:30 in the morning, the Prime Minister came to know about the mutiny inside BDR headquarters. She called the army chief and asked how long it would take for sending troops. The army chief told her that 90-120 minutes will be required for going into action. She [Prime Minister] asked for sending Air Force Helicopters urgently. The Prime Minister said, Rapid Action Battalion failed to go into action immediately as they were reportedly caught into traffic jam. She said all murders took place between 10-11 am on the first day of the massacre. Many of the officers, who were hiding sent text message saying they and their family members will be murdered if army was sent into action.

Here is my first question! Who are those officers sending text messages asking to stop army actions? And, how the Prime Minister is sure that all the murders took place during 10-11 am? According to statements of a number of escaped officers, murders continued even during the second day of the massacre. Definitely, one party here is giving untrue information. It is important to identify the fact.

2.Former President and army chief, Hussain Muhammed Ershad in an interview to private television channels said, only 20 minutes were required to combat the mutiny by the Bangladesh Army. There is no doubt that, General Ershad has extensive knowledge about the strength of Bangladesh Army. In this case, taking his statement into consideration, there could be a serious question as to why the politicians were interested in wasting time in the name of negotiations instead of military offensives,

3.Former director general of Bangladesh Rifles, Major General [Retired] Fazlur Rahman told reporters that hundreds of army officers were murdered inside BDR headquarters under the garb of mutiny. He said, should the Prime Minister go for quick military actions, lives of many officers would have been saved as well many of their family members would also have been saved from being raped and tortured. Citing example of 1995 mutiny of Ansars, General Rahman said, when only one mutineer Ansar member was shot during offensives, all the remaining mutineers immediately surrendered arms.

Here is again my comment again. From the statements of both the Generals, it is evident that, immediate and very quick army actions would have definitely saved the lives of many of the officers of our Armed Forces. Although the ruling government is trying its best to justify the success through political negotiation, I can well anticipate and apprehend that, some vested interest group was very much inclined in seeing most of the officers inside the Bangladesh Rifles headquarters, murdered.

According to various information, at the first hour of the mutiny, 30-35 officers, including the Director General of Bangladesh Rifles were killed. On Wednesday, after announcement of General Amnesty by the Prime Minister, almost the same number of officers was killed in the second batch. And, during the midnight of Wednesday, remaining officers were killed, one-by-one as per list available with the killers inside the BDR headquarters. Two full magazine bullets were shot in the bodies of each of the murdered officers. Some were even shot through their mouth. Poisoned bayonets were also charged on the dead bodies to confirm the death. Taking the advantage of darkness inside the compound, several mass graves were erected and dead bodies were gradually dumped in at various places inside the BDR quarters. Some dead bodies were also burnt.

Meanwhile, according to reports, Bangladesh government has sought assistance from the Federal Bureau of Investigation, US intelligence agency, for probe into the incident of BDR revolt in Dhaka on Wednesday to bring the culprits to book and unveil the plot behind the massacre.

Prime minister Sheikh Hasina sought the FBI help when American assistant secretary of state for the South and Central Asian Affairs, Richard Boucher, talked to her over phone on Sunday morning, on behalf of the secretary of state, Hilary Rodham Clinton, extending the US support at this trying time.

Boucher, on behalf of the US government, extended a continued support to the government and people of Bangladesh, and called for national unity as Washington responded to the tragic aftermath of the BDR rebellion.

Over 1,000 BDR soldiers were sued on Sunday for rising up against their officers, from the army, in the Bangladesh Rifles Headquarters in Dhaka in February 2526.

The plaintiff in the first information report named four junior BDR officials  deputy assistant directors Tahidul Alam, Nasir Uddin Khan, Mirza Habibur Rahman and Abdul Jalil and soldiers Abdur Rahim and Mohammad Selim to have led the rebellion.

The case has been lodged under 24 sections of the Penal Code accusing the BDR soldiers of hatching a criminal conspiracy, waging or attempting to wage a war against the state, rioting, murder, voluntarily causing grievous hurt to deter public servants from duties, assaulting or using criminal force to deter public servant from discharging duties, committing wrongful confinement, setting fire or using explosive substance with intent to destroy houses, theft after preparations made for causing death, hurt or restraint, and causing disappearance of evidence of offence, or giving false information to screen offenders. Section 149 of the Penal Code was also applied to the case which stipulates every member of an unlawful assembly will be guilty of offence committed in prosecution of common object.

The rebels, who concealed the bodies of the army officers and their relatives, were further accused of hostage taking and attempting to dispose of the bodies of their victims by setting fire, burying them in mass graves and dumping them into sewers, according to the complaint.

Names and designations of 48 army officers have so far been found are:

Major General Shakil Ahmed, Brigadier General Mohammad Abdul Bari, Colonel Nafiz Uddin Ahmed, Colonel Mohammad Mazibul Haque, Colonel Mohammad Anisuzzaman, Colonel Mohammad Mashiur Rahman, Colonel Qudrat Elahi Rahman Shafique, Colonel Mohammad Akhtar Hossain, Colonel Mohammad Rezaul Kabir, Colonel Kazi Emdadul Haque, Colonel BM Zahid Hossain, Colonel Shamsul Arefin Ahmmed, Colonel Mohammad Naqibur Rahaman, Colonel Mohammad Zakir Hossain, Colonel Kazi Moazzem Hossain, Colonel Gulzar Uddin Ahmed, Colonel Mohammad Shawkat Imam, Colonel Mohammad Imdadul Islam, Colonel Mohammad Aftabul Islam, Lieutenant Colonel Mohammad Badrul Huda, Lieutenant Colonel Mohammad Enayetul Haque, Lieutenant Colonel Abu Musa Mohammad Ayub Kaiser, Lieutenant Colonel Mohammad Saiful Islam, Lieutenant Colonel Mohammad Sajjadur Rahman, Lieutenant Colonel Mohammad Lutfur Rahman, Lieutenant Colonel Enshad Ibn Amin, Lieutenant Colonel Shamsul Azam, Lieutenant Colonel Lutfar Rahman Khan, Lieutenant Colonel Kazi Rabi Rahman, Major Mohammad Azharul Islam, Major Mohammad Abdus Salam Khan, Major Mohammad Saleh, Major Mahmud Hasan, Major SM Mamunur Rahman, Major Humayun Haider, Major Khalid Hossain, Major Mahmudul Hasan, Major Mohammad Mizanur Rahman, Major Mohammad Maksum ul Hakim, Major Mohammad Mosharraf Hossain, Major Mohammad Mominul Islam, Major Mushtaq Mahmud, Major Mostafa Asdaduzzaman, Major Kazi Mosaddek Hossain, Captain Mohammad Mazharul Haider and Lieutenant Colonel [Retired] Delwar Hossain.

Major General Shakil Ahmmeds wife Nazneen Shakil and Lieutenant Colonel [Retired] Delwar Hossains wife Roushni Fatema Aktar Lovely were killed in the incident.

According to another press report, a large number of army officers on Sunday [March 1, 2009] expressed their deepest emotions, frustrations, excitement and expectations at a three-hour grand conference with Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina discussing the BDR carnage in which the nation lost at least 73 people, including 60 officers.

At the Sena Kunja auditorium of Dhaka Cantonment, around 700 to 800 officers, from the army chief to second lieutenant ranked officers, discussed with the premier from 11:30am 32 points related to the carnage.

Hasina assured the army that each and everyone of the culprits involved in slaying would be traced and tried. She said the investigation would be free and fair and she would not spare anyone, even if someone of her party is found to have links with such a heinous act.

Responding to an idea from the officers, she agreed on forming a special tribunal for trial of the culprits.

Some officers suggested that the army be given the task of "Operation Rebel Hunt" to track and arrest the mutineers efficiently.

Sources present inside the conference say some officers told the premier they were not too happy with the way the BDR mutiny was handled and they thought it could have ended earlier by mobilising the army quickly.

Hasina then asked each of them what they think she should have done, and they came forward with their suggestions. The officers added her speech delivered on Wednesday at 2:00pm, five hours after the carnage began, could have been delivered earlier to calm down the mutineers.

They added the general amnesty declared by the PM to the mutineers to bring the situation under control should have been conditional. She could have said that the amnesty would be given if they did not kill officers.

Some officers suggested that each of the families of the slain officers given a high compensation package of TK 10 Million with a flat or plot. Some others suggested that a more pragmatic approach would be awarding pensions to each of the families of the victims as per the ranks of the officers. This would provide long-term benefit, they said.

As Bangladesh Rifles' [BDR] image and moral have been shattered, it should be restructured, they said, adding BDR may be disbanded and restructured under a new name like "Bangladesh Border Guards".

If sufficient manpower cannot be provided for the new force, it may be formed in line with Rapid Action Battalion as a composite force comprising army, navy, air force and the police. They suggested that the PM make an organogram and make it functional quickly as the border needs to be guarded quickly. The PM agreed saying that the details would be worked out later.

A credible enquiry is needed so that in future other governments cannot question it. It should be participated by different groups of people to ensure neutrality.

The officers also felt aggrieved by anti-army statements made by lawmakers in parliament. "We are a force serving the nation. If a body like parliament blasts a government organ like the army, it damages the whole institution," said an officer to the PM.

The officers also expressed their opinion that the army should be kept out of politics. Neither the Awami League, nor BNP should drag army into politics, they said.

They added transfer and promotion within the army should not be politically interfered with and left for handling professionally.

Meanwhile members of the armed forces are deployed across the country indefinitely to help law enforcement agencies arrest the absconding rebels of Bangladesh Rifles [BDR] and recover the missing firearms and ammunition.

The deployment begins on March 2, 2009 morning in aid of the civil administration under the 'Operation Rebel Hunt' mission, sources said.

The forces will be stationed at district headquarters and carry out operations on the basis of specific information from their intelligence, said sources.

As the Operation Rebel Hunt is already on from Monday morning and members of the Armed Forces are deployed throughout the country, it is expected that in the quickest possible time, killers, perpetrators and the instigators shall be identified and tried with highest punishment. Moreover, it is moral obligation of each and every citizen of Bangladesh to help the investigators with information, which might be useful in the entire investigation process. Nation demands immediate trial of the conspirators and killers of February Massacre. And this is a great testimony for the entire nation to prove to the world that, killers and conspirators, irrespective of their political identity and might, who staged such brutality of highest degree in Bangladesh, shall never be spared.

Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh


----------



## M_Saint

Bull said:


> Indian ploy seem to have caught B'deshi's imagination. Whatever is said linking 'other parties' to the mutiny is Indian ploy and whatever is said linking India to the mutiny is the truth.


Giving birth of a country in the East without any army was the main objective of India to break PAK up. So scheming, sabotaging and conspiring to weaken its army is natural by IND and no B'deshi needs to have Balmiki's imagination to catch it.


----------



## M_Saint

Abdullah Rakeeb said:


> A 'RAW Analysis" found, very well, but I would appreciate an "ISI Analysis" here too.


Alas! If ISI were one hundreth of a demon compare to RAW that it was made out by dalal-liars then RAWAMY League wouldn't be in power at the first place.


----------



## Bull

M_Saint said:


> Giving birth of a country in the East without any army was the main objective of India to break PAK up. So scheming, sabotaging and conspiring to weaken its army is natural by IND and no B'deshi needs to have Balmiki's imagination to catch it.



Weaken an army which posed no threat what so ever to India.


----------



## M_Saint

Bull said:


> BNP whoever they are is the second largest party right now.


 BNP was made the second largest party by unpresedented rapes in nation state's history through an extra ordinary election that held in extra ordinary condition, I.E. two years long emergency. Unfortunately neither BNP nor J. I. had imagination to forsee it was coming when both naively sailed in war party/IND's boat.


----------



## M_Saint

Bull said:


> Weaken an army which posed no threat what so ever to India.


How much of a threat did 90,000 W Pakistani army pose against 250,000 well armed Indians before 71? Our army was never meant to be aggressive but even that wasn't tolerable to IND as its foundamental objective was always to rule its hinterlands.


----------



## asaad-ul-islam

I just love the first-hand news the indian media can provide us with, evidence that has not even entered the Bangladesh media. Almost immediately after the first few hours, we can hear the echoes of an "ISI coordinated operation".

to brush that theory aside, Pak-Bangla relations probably never could have been better. Although the people of the two countries represented by their democratically-elected govts. could not come together, the armies of both countries certainly have. Pakistan had become a weapons supplier for Bangladesh over the past few years, and many Bangladeshi army officers have come and still come to Pakistan's military schools to receive training. If the Bangladeshi Army has always been of pro-Pakistan stance, and they are under the direct influence of Pakistan's army, it's highly unlikely that the ISI would orchestrate an operation of this proportion to hurt the only ally it has in this part of the region. Personally, I see R&AW's hand behind this, seeing how the army has been pro-Pakistan. That could be because of the suspicious news coverage in the indian media, which we know is always influenced by R&AW. 

anyways, I can see that some members here suspect the recently-elected govt. had a hand in this. There is a lot of tension already between the elected govt. and the army, which obviously does not bode well for the govt. However, if the army intervenes again, the public would perceive that the army was behind the conspiracy. I'd like to hear from the Bengali members here, how the public perceives this incident. Does the public show a lot of sympathy for the lost officers? Is there growing suspicion amidst the people that the new govt., carrying a lot of grudges against the army, might be responsible for the mutiny? Do the people suspect an indian or Pakistani hand behind this incident?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

*SQ Chowdhury files $100m libel suit against CNN-IBN*

Dhaka, Mar 2 (bdnews24.com) -BNP MP Salahuddin Quader Chowdhury has filed a $100 million, or around Tk 700 crore, libel suit in a US court against private Indian news network CNN-IBN.

"I have lodged the case at a court in the USA and have instructed my legal attorney Martin Brother to take necessary steps," the opposition MP told reporters.

"The private Indian TV channel, quoting 'Indian intelligence sources', published false and fabricated news alleging that the BDR revolt was organised and financed by Jamaat-e-Islami and myself," said Chowdhury.

"This has tarnished my image and that of Bangladesh to the world," he added.

The MP also accused the TV channel of defiling the reputation of Bangladesh. 

:: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Bull

M_Saint said:


> How much of a threat did 90,000 W Pakistani army pose against 250,000 well armed Indians before 71? Our army was never meant to be aggressive but even that wasn't tolerable to IND as its foundamental objective was always to rule its hinterlands.



Well you are contradicting yourselves. You said we found E Pakistan a military threat and then divided it and now you say they didnt pose any threat.And if you want to discuss this, which is in no way related to this thread, then create another thread and we would talk there.


----------



## idune

Bull said:


> Whoah !!!
> 
> Ruling Minister and Party whip behind the mutiny !!! Where did you learn this? Even after knowing this BDA seems to be running all around to get these rebels and instructing India not to let anybosy sneak in.



Detail and news link were in previous pages.

Your questions are influenced by indian propaganda galore you digest day in and day out and sheer ignorance about Bangladesh. AS you have no clue about REAL Bangladesh, I for one is not here to spoon feed information to extreme indian mindset.


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> Detail and news link were in previous pages.
> 
> Your questions are influenced by indian propaganda galore you digest day in and day out and sheer ignorance about Bangladesh. AS you have no clue about REAL Bangladesh, I for one is not here to spoon feed information to extreme indian mindset.



Definltly yes, i wont claim i know much about Bdesh. Well you say there is proof as to these politicians are involved, yet the BD army is running around. Call them and tell you got this news link which has proof, save their time.


----------



## idune

Bull said:


> Definltly yes, i wont claim i know much about Bdesh. Well you say there is proof as to these politicians are involved, yet the BD army is running around. Call them and tell you got this news link which has proof, save their time.



BD army doing what they suppose to and not to entertain Indian demands. As you admitted you have no clue, there is nothing more to talk about.


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> BD army doing what they suppose to and not to entertain Indian demands. As you admitted you have no clue, there is nothing more to talk about.



Indian demands. It was ou who told there were proofs of the ruling party member's hand, so as a good citizend i said you should let your army know this.


----------



## idune

Bull said:


> Indian demands. It was ou who told there were proofs of the ruling party member's hand, so as a good citizend i said you should let your army know this.



Once again before you embarrass yourself further, the accusation that these Awami politicians involvement came from army itself. News link posted yesterday.


----------



## idune

*



SQ Chowdhury files $100m libel suit against CNN-IBN

Click to expand...

*
It would be interesting to see what propaganda CNN-IBN will bring next.


----------



## Raquib

*Border force to be re-branded * 
Mon, Mar 2nd, 2009 10:26 pm BdST 


Dhaka, March 2 (bdnews24.com) A senior army officer said Monday Bangladesh's border force might have its name changed. 

"It may change very soon. That's been the decision," the army's chief of general staff lieutenant general Sina Ibne Jamali told reporters Monday.

http://bdnews24.com/details.php?id=77664&cid=2


----------



## Raquib

rgt18 said:


> *Guess it was a very premature comment, the entire nation is not on the side of BDR now.* It was nothing but a conspiracy. The planners would be found later. But I feel the 20-30 BDR soldiers who actually killed would never be found. They would have left the country by now.
> 
> Why is BD bowing down to the white man and asking FBI and SY for help. Doesn't BD have credible and smart people to investigate this themselves? Stop kissing the white man's arse! Same is unfortunately true for Pakistan.



The entire nation was on the side of BDR, but not now...
Many people like me could not realize that they commited so brutal acts to our officers including killing after taking out the eyeballs(which is likely to be done to Maj. Gen. Shakil)... I'm longer on their side after they're exposed with such brutalities...


----------



## HK-47

> Well i dont think any sane person would believe that. Because everything is going pro-india in bangladesh who would like to disturb that..!!! More over a weak BDR means weak border, So pointing fingers at india would defy logic at this point of time.. But then who would want to destabilise Bangla India Border..!!!! Well no awards for guessess this time..!!!


We in BD believe your establishments don't have our best interests in their hearts.



> Why is BD bowing down to the white man and asking FBI and SY for help. Doesn't BD have credible and smart people to investigate this themselves? Stop kissing the white man's arse! Same is unfortunately true for Pakistan.



usually done by govts to show they are taking it seriously.



> You mean they have reached India already, are you indirectly poiting out that tis was done by India.


not only him but the majority of the country.Okay lets be honest almost EVERYONE.


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> You mean they have reached India already, are you indirectly poiting out that tis was done by India.



I am not doing such.

But it is natural,taking the advantage of unguarded border they might try to cross over to India to survive the Army's onslaught.What do you say?
*
I am hearing a rumour,the BDR men arrested with looted things,those in Abahani ground,are probably killed by Army after investigation.How true is it??*


----------



## HK-47

rumors bro.won't be surprised if they turn out to be true.
Nah nope they weren't.They are too valuable in a sense and our army troops aren't stupid.I hope so.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Now only 7 missing, not 72*

Dhaka, March 2 (bdnews24.com)  The army on Monday revised the number of its missing officers down to just seven, and that of the dead to 56.

On Saturday, as emotions ran high among the ranks after the massacre by the mutineers, the military intelligence chief Brig Gen Mahmud Hossain said 72 were still missing, 63 were dead and 33 officers were found alive.

Just two days later, the army's chief of general staff lieutenant general Sina Ibne Jamali released names of the seven missing officers to reporters at a briefing Monday.

Col Gulzar Uddin Ahmed, lt col Manzur Elahi, major Abu Sayed Gazzali Dastgir, major Ahmed Azizul Hakim, major Kazi ashraf Hossain, major Makbul Hossain and captain Tanvir Haider Noor.

"Fifty-six bodies of (army) officers have been found. Not 63 (as army intelligence chief)," Gen Jamali said.

"Forty officers were rescued alive."

Asked by the reporters, the general tried to come up with an explanation.

"We took some time to get to this. Those who could give us the information ... we tried to collate various pieces of information ... now we can say only seven are missing ... maybe two-three days later we'll come know about one or two more ... because all these officers came from all over the country ... (they) came from other organisations. There may be errors in case of one or two."

Army inquiry

The general announced the army's own team of investigators will work to unravel the mystery of the Feb 25-25 mutiny.

"An army investigation team led by Lt Gen Jahangir (Alam Chowdhury) will begin work from tomorrow," general Jamali said.

Gen Jahangir is a former BDR chief.

Border force to be re-branded

The general also said Bangladesh's border force might have its name changed. "It may change very soon. That's been the decision."

Sunday's meeting with PM

The general also answered questions about the three-hour meeting between the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, and the army officers at Sena Kunja Sunday.

"The prime minister came to talk to us. She heard the officers, their woes and complaints.

"She assured them of quick steps according to law.

"And one of the important steps is a special tribunal. If necessary, the parliament will pass necessary legislation.

"(Another is) formation of an independent inquiry committee which will have three officers of the rank of brigadier from our three forces."

The government reconstituted the probe body Monday, naming a former civil servant as its chief and dropping both the home minister and the state minister for law.

Three representatives of the AFD, the new BDR chief and army's Judge Advocate General were made members of the now 11-strong committee.

The previous six-member committee had only one AFD representative. 

Now only 7 missing, not 72 :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Massacre a plot to destabilise govt: Pranab*

New Delhi, March 2 (bdnews24.com)  India Monday termed the massacre inside the BDR headquarters "barbaric acts" aimed at destabilising a democratically elected government.

In his letter to prime minister Sheikh Hasina, external affairs minister Pranab Mukherjee has also conveyed "deepest condolences" of the Indian government to the people of Bangladesh, the army and the families of those who lost their near and dear ones.

In a separate statement, Mukherjee also told reporters that Bangladesh was capable of resolving the problems stemming from the situation, and it would not meddle in Dhaka's internal affairs.

"The Sheikh Hasina government is competent enough to solve the problem. They know how to deal with the current situation," Mukherjee said in Beherampore in West Bengal.

"The country is being run by a democratically elected government which has come to power with a huge mandate.

"Sheikh Hasina was a prime minister for five years earlier. They will solve all problems on their own," he said.

In his letter, Mukherjee offered "whatever support and assistance that Bangladesh may require at this juncture".

The contents of the letter were disclosed to reporters by external affairs ministry spokesperson Vishnu Prakash in the afternoon.

Massacre a plot to destabilise govt: Pranab :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> Weaken an army which posed no threat what so ever to India.



This is what I call over confidence,don't be,a humble request.

Bangladesh has defensive army.So its task is not to attack but not let other attack.Without strong defence in BD,India will have ease dealing with BD regarding many disputes,as it will know that it won't suffer from attacking BD.Our army is designed to inflict maximum damage possible to the invader but not designed to invade others.


----------



## M_Saint

Bull said:


> Well you are contradicting yourselves. You said we found E Pakistan a military threat and then divided it and now you say they didnt pose any threat.And if you want to discuss this, which is in no way related to this thread, then create another thread and we would talk there.


You can be as big of a spin doctor as you want but truth and logic should preserve in humanitarian's heart. What I said in previous posts were consistence in the line of both W Pakistani and Current B,Deshis were meant to safe guard sovereignty not to pose aggresive ness. India translated W Pakis presence in BD land was detrimental to Hinduise us but BD force wouldn't be as rooted Muslims as W Pakis were. But in guarding sovereignity BD force would definitely be vigil that even would be a hurdle for IND to rule us. IND stayed offensive for last 60 years and it would do same unless it gets assurance of complete errosion of Islam from our heart.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> You can be as big of a spin doctor as you want but truth and logic should preserve in humanitarian's heart. What I said in previous posts were consistence in the line of both W Pakistani and Current B,Deshis were meant to safe guard sovereignty not to pose aggresive ness. India translated W Pakis presence in BD land was detrimental to Hinduise us but BD force wouldn't be as rooted Muslims as W Pakis were. But in guarding sovereignity BD force would definitely be vigil that even would be a hurdle for IND to rule us. IND stayed offensive for last 60 years and it would do same unless it gets assurance of complete errosion of Islam from our heart.



Kindly edit the words to W Pakistan.Pakis are sounding like racial slang,though unintentional from your part.


----------



## HK-47

Okay my theories......

The case against India...very little but still intriguing:
1)Knowing about the DG's death before us.
2)Blaming and bringing Saqa Chowdhury and the ISI and the Jamaat and the JMB(nearly completely destroyed) into this.

Possibility of smugglers using the 'rebel' elements inside BDR to do this so that efficiency and functionality of the force maybe destroyed.recently Rifles forces destroyed poppy fields used by a India-BD nexus to produce heroin.Maybe they were starting to improve.Certain elements both inside and outside the country may have not wanted that.

this and also the fact that Hasina's govt wanted to recover lost lands along the borders with both the Burmese and the Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Anisuzzaman now heads mutiny probe*
Star Online Report

*The government today reconstituted the investigation committee on the February 25-26 Pilkhana mutiny and replaced Home Minister Sahara Khatun with retired secretary Mohammad Anisuzzaman to lead the probe.
*
The committee will submit its report with recommendations in seven days.

Additional secretary of home ministry is the member secretary of the 10-member committee.

Other members are the law secretary, the director general of the BDR and representatives from cabinet division, Prime Minister's Office, armed forces division and police department.

Report of this committee will cover the casualty of both civil and military personnel.

Earlier the government assigned Sahara Khatun to lead the probe.

The government on Sunday decided to reconstitute the committee following a meeting between Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and the army officials at Sena Kunja.

The Daily Star - Details News


LOL!

Looks like Army's wrath scared our Hasina Begum.
A good move forced by army to replace Sahara,she isn't fit for it.

BTW is this man credible and capable?Any comments?


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Kindly edit the words to W Pakistan.Pakis are sounding like racial slang,though unintentional from your part.


Oh, thanks very much of pointing that out. I used Pakis just to save time. But my apologies if I inadvertantly hurt anyone.


----------



## TopCat

Few things I heard from some unconfirmed sources. Your comments are welcomed.. 

1) Sohel Taj has a role in it with Indian linkage.
2) Tapos distributed money in Palashi point to the locals at the time of mutiny.
3) Vehicles and boats were ready to help flee the rebels.
4) Army indicated that India has a hand in it (when 18 BSF soldiers died in the hand of BDR, BSF directors said at that time as they will take the avenge by having BDR soldiers to kill their officers. This is on the record and were placed before Hasina).
5) Army asked Hasina in what protocol Rehana is attending all the ministerial level meeting and whether she herself is a spy or not???
6) Army wants MUA to extend his tenure for two more years.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> This is what I call over confidence,don't be,a humble request.
> 
> Bangladesh has defensive army.So its task is not to attack but not let other attack.Without strong defence in BD,India will have ease dealing with BD regarding many disputes,as it will know that it won't suffer from attacking BD.Our army is designed to inflict maximum damage possible to the invader but not designed to invade others.



Posing no threat , doesnt mean useless, it was more in terms of strategically.


----------



## Bull

M_Saint said:


> IND stayed offensive for last 60 years and it would do same unless it gets assurance of complete errosion of Islam from our heart.



Offensive against whom? Bangladesh? Pakistan? Erosion of Islam?


----------



## leonblack08

1)Possible
2)Shocking
3)Yes very possible
4)Very High Possibility,99.99&#37;
5)Don't trust her and who knows Army might be right
6)Don't know why they are asking for it,MUA did not play a strong role he should have as COAS during this tragedy.


----------



## M_Saint

HK-47 said:


> Okay my theories......
> 
> The case against India...very little but still intriguing:
> 1)Knowing about the DG's death before us.
> 2)Blaming and bringing Saqa Chowdhury and the ISI and the Jamaat and the JMB(nearly completely destroyed) into this.
> 
> Possibility of smugglers using the 'rebel' elements inside BDR to do this so that efficiency and functionality of the force maybe destroyed.recently Rifles forces destroyed poppy fields used by a India-BD nexus to produce heroin.Maybe they were starting to improve.Certain elements both inside and outside the country may have not wanted that.
> 
> this and also the fact that Hasina's govt wanted to recover lost lands along the borders with both the Burmese and the Indians.


I think you hit the nail in the right place. Smuggler's hatred against those officers should be used as the most valuable lead for investigation of this massacre, which needs to be dug in very deep instead of pursuing ISI, SAKA hoaxes. I also thought that the non-commission officers were the main curlprits, who initiated it but later radical elements took over and committed such henious ness. Furthermore, most of the shooters were young and newly recruits, which meant that their manhood was made delinquent where intelligent prove should focus on. What made them to become so motivated killers? Was it hatred or indoctrination or spontanuity of bravados? My hindsight says that it is the last one and non-BDR killers are 'Hided goons', who has recently crossed border (after AL's take over). Those goons have the mortal grudge against RAB/Army since they have been in run for last 5 years and deeply infiltrated by Dada-Commie-Raw of W Bengle. Investigation should be directed toward this path instead of using Indian spanners.


----------



## TopCat

> 6)Don't know why they are asking for it,MUA did not play a strong role he should have as COAS during this tragedy


.

In this hard time and to keep the unity among army soldiers and government MUA is probably the best choice. He had his good and bad, but very reliable partner right at this moment. No need to experiment right now...


----------



## leonblack08

From the hidden anger of our army,I am sensing something "HUGE" is going to happen.They are very quiet,just as everything becomes quiet before NorWester.

I just heard(don't know how true it is) that a BDR jawan,who was passing through an army personnel and so saluted him.The army man slapped him right there.They might well not show their anger but sometimes it comes out,this was one such case.


----------



## TopCat

I reposted it, sensing the importance of the matter... 



iajdani said:


> Few things I heard from some unconfirmed sources. Your comments are welcomed..
> 
> 1) Sohel Taj has a role in it with Indian linkage.
> 2) Tapos distributed money in Palashi point to the locals at the time of mutiny.
> 3) Vehicles and boats were ready to help flee the rebels.
> 4) Army indicated that India has a hand in it (when 18 BSF soldiers died in the hand of BDR, BSF directors said at that time as they will take the avenge by having BDR soldiers to kill their officers. This is on the record and were placed before Hasina).
> 5) Army asked Hasina in what protocol Rehana is attending all the ministerial level meeting and whether she herself is a spy or not???
> 6) Army wants MUA to extend his tenure for two more years.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Furthermore, most of the shooters were young and newly recruits, which meant that their manhood was made delinquent where intelligent prove should focus on. What .



Hey could not it be possible that these were specially trained to infiltrate BDR and cause the killings?
Lt.Col. Shams said killers were of young age,so it might be that they joined BDR to cause this massacre.

When coming to 2001 incident,my suspicion on India is growing stronger.They wanted to take revenge.


----------



## M_Saint

Bull said:


> Offensive against whom? Bangladesh? Pakistan? Erosion of Islam? wtf?


BD didn't even come to a being 60 years ago. But majority of its people voted for joining in PAK at 1946 thus became the target of offensive IND along with W Pakistanis. Why was it so difficult for you to understand that Islam stayed as a hurdle in any empire's way that foundamentaly built on of the ideas of preditory expansionism?


----------



## SurvivoR

*Sinister designs to portray Bangladesh as a Failed State *

By Maskawaith Ahsan
The recent events that left in its wake a trail of death, destruction and irrefutable damage to the reputation of the Armed Forces in Bangladesh, has instigated my nether senses. The diabolical conspiracy by pitting the countrys 200 year old paramilitary forces, the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), against the ranks of the professional military unit, Bangladesh Army who embodied their command structure, once again points clearly to an attempt by the Fifth Columnists to destabilize the security apparatus of the country and to prove beyond any reasonable doubts the tendentious attempts of a group of subservient local clique to tarnish the image of our Armed Forces. 

Or is it a greater international conspiracy by agent provocateurs hatched to create a bloodbath in a disciplined, well organized state supported forces that have long been the cornerstone of our defense and security? A long drawn out plan and intense preparation must have been in place. Who started it? Who funded it? Who directed it? 

The preliminary diagnosis showed a possible external link which was trying to drive a wedge between the Bangladesh Army and BDR. The command structure of BDR is entirely manned by the Army officers and by destroying it the BDR will become dysfunctional. This will weaken Bangladesh Armed Forces as being the sole line of defense and also deprive trained border guards manning countrys porous borders through which extremists encroach into the mainland. 

From the morning of 25th February, 2009, when the durbar was in session, armed people entered the hall brandishing heavy combat weapons  a phenomenon not seen in any of the armed forces informal gatherings. As if on cue, four gunmen accounted for the Director General Major General Shakil Ahmed, and the mayhem began. Soon a core of fifty to hundred gunmen started rounding up officers, young and old, and summarily executed them. The senior officers did not have the time to react, aghast at seeing own soldiers resorting to such a cowardly and dastardly act. Out of 179 officers of all ranks only 32 managed to survive, and that too, because their orderlies had hidden them and found it difficult to kill them in cold blood. 

The carnage did not end here. Afterwords, these brutal, murderous rag tags slowly walked up to the Officers quarters and brought out the inmates  men and women, children and old and set their quarters to fire. Before that, many of these animals pounced on whatever expensive items they could find and looted gold, ornaments, jewelries, money. 

In a revelry befitting the medieval bloodthirsty marauders, these armed miscreants then arrogantly got on top of the towers of the main gates and sporting red bandannas over their heads proclaimed in a nebulous fashion why they have revolted on the megaphone to the passerby people, waiting journalists and administrative officials. Many of them had their face covered but they would only be very happy to have their presence felt in the electronic media, Mama, see I am on the Television.Not to show off their murderous intent, they would scorn at all the Army officers and tell the public to remain at a distance or else, we shoot off again. They couldnt say who their leader was, but the fact that the DG, DDG and the Project Director of the Daal Bhaat programme had siphoned off enormous amount of funds that was to be their benefit money and so on and so forth. Also important was their oft repeated pejoratives about all Army officers and that they should not be in the command structure of the BDR. Rather, BCS officers should be appointed for the running of BDR. The cruelty, the deprivation, the poor ration, the insufficient pay, the rankdowns on flimsy pretext was getting a bit too much for them. Their backs were pinned to the wall. They had no other alternative. 

At first, the local media played up the rebel tune. So effective was that pitch for their propaganda that soon it was reverberating in the supportive slogans of the general public in Gates 1 and 2. It seemed like an old history of deprivation, privation and humiliation and the class problem of officers and jawans, the have and the have-nots etc., the dialectics of the state and the people that rack our inner souls from time to time. The practical issues of wages, perks and budget, rewards and benefits, promotion, pension and last if not the least: the behaviour of ranked senior officers towards their junior or non ranked subalterns, especially in the context of 21st Century.

Had all these been the issues for a aggrieved hopelessly poor all rank formations who had revolted for fairness, justice, good behaviour and a few certain rewards for their hard work, how are the attacks on innocent women and children and non officers justified? Nay, the mutinous rebels got more audacious. After all, they got more than they desired. They won prime time TV spot, public adulation and sympathy, motherly love from the Home Minister and even a private durbar with the Prime Minister who granted them an instant General Amnesty. The conspirers must have been tearing their hairs for such a colossal faux pas. Had the officers not been killed and incarcerated, it could have easily been the greatest hostage taking of all times and a total humiliation and inefficiency of the BDR management, or should I say, a command failure. 

The Government of Bangladesh, who had just taken over power 50 days backs, was initially reacting to damage limitation. It had more time later to find out the causes but for now, they had to talk to the rebels and heel them down. The Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina also tried brinkmanship. So the tough option of a military strike first was ruled out. The Home Minister, Sahara Khatun, was an active livewire, trying to fan up the flickering light of hope through negotiations and building a buffer between the rebels and the hostages. The chief Whip, Mirza Azam and Jahangir Kabir Nanak, MP did commendable jobs in engaging the rebels and not let them take potshots at passing pedestrians. The political dialoging got more wind in its sails and drew out throughout the night, but it did not make the rebels surrender. 

By the next morning, two bodies were found in the sluice gates of the sewage outfall of the Hazaribagh area. It was that of a Colonel Mujibul Huq and a Lieutenant Colonel Enayet of the BDR. Both of these officers were at the forefront of the Daal Bhaat programme last year and according to some disgruntled jawans, were responsible for misappropriating huge funds from the programme along with DG. People and the reporters were now asking all sorts of questions to the rebels: How many prisoners do you have? Where are they? Are they alive or dead? Where is DG Shakil? The answers werent unequivocal; and by the afternoon time, many of the BDR jawans abandoned their posts and started telling the truths. They talked about a possible massacre and shooting down of most of the Army officers in the Durbar Hall and then burying them in unknown spots. This had happened all in the first day and that they were forced to join the rebels or face certain death. A few officers and their families were also released after talks with rebels and they narrated of harrowing times in the last 24 hours. The PM then came on the Television and declared no harm would come to those who are willing to lay down arms. On the other hand, if the rebels fail to do will be dealt with severely.

The speech worked like a tonic. Thousands of incendiary soldiers surrendered their arms expressing full confidence in the PM. Thousand other fled through the back doors with the evacuating public. By this time, the Home Minister, IG Police, DG, RAB had all entered the premises of BDR and saw the first glimpses of the wasteland followed by a bevy of newsmen, servicemen, medical personnel, Fire Brigade and curious onlookers. All night long, worried relatives of the Army Officers kept an all night vigil against all dying hopes. 

At the end of all this, we have nearly a hundred and a quarter of the best professionally trained Army officers dead; some as highly ranked as Generals and Colonels. It cannot be just over petty increase in salaries or better working conditions or rationing or what have you. It wasnt as if 10,000 soldiers mutinied at the same time but a band of just a few trouble mongers who set the forest on fire. This was indeed challenging times for the newly elected democratic government.

The government did not delve in strategic risk analysis but crisis management through political tools. It did not call on international terror experts and hopelessly compromised intelligence which was already on the anvil. The Prime Minister should not have met the rebels in person. However, it did defuse some of the tensions when the equanimity and firm resolve of the daughter of Bangabandhu puzzled the mutineers. For the first 24 hours the government was vulnerable. Non state actors were having their ways; their powers may have been quite consolidated because BDR units were rebelling all over the country. The international borders were left insecure. It looked that the final objective was going to be met beyond their expectations. A head on confrontation between the Army and the BDR was in the offing, the heavy air of suspicion was tearing the nation apart, Dhaka and the whole country was filled with rumours of an impending military take-over. The Prime Ministers office with the Press Secretary, the Home Ministry, parliament members were passing sleepless nights in anxiety. 

However, things started turning on its head from day 2. Many of the rebels were recanting now. Some of them started fleeing. The so called leaders of the revolt were busy in their negotiations to have their demands met (mainly to seek government protection from a military assault). The government machinery grinded unabated with a humongous task of co-ordination from the PMs office with the press, Armed Forces Directorate (the PM is also the Defense Minister and Commander in chief of Armed Forces in Bangladesh), PID (civilian information cell that gives govt. press releases and communiques), Home Ministry, Foreign Ministry, Law Ministry and all the other related organizations  Police, Fire Service, Ansar-VDP (civilian defense). The opposition also participated and expressed solidarity and unity with govt. and line agencies. All this dealt a further blow to the militant BDR mutineers. As the clock ticked by, the ultimatum to strike was very much on the cards. The government started mobilizing the Army. The Army had taken position from Day 1 in the vicinity with its field guns, mortars and machine gun batteries but kept its measurable distance and restraint awaiting higher authority orders. Now the tanks were coming in and encircling the Peelkhana sprawling complex in all directions. This had unnerved the mutineers even more. A clash with the Armed Forces would mean inevitable death.

While this entire whirlwind was blowing, the international observers were also watching developments in the BDR intensely over the channel transmissions. The Indian and Pakistani media were particularly keen observers, especially India with which Bangladesh shares a 2000 km border, much of it being barbed wired and cordoned off to prevent cross state infiltration. Two of the TV channels and the largest publishing house in Kolkata, the AnandaBazar Publications Ltd. came out with a connection of the BDR attack with the latest Mumbai terrorist strikes. It believes that the planning had taken place from cells in Pakistan and transmitted to their sister organization in Bangladesh, mainly the Harkatul Jamia Islamia or HUJI with training cells conducted by ISI operatives. Many such speculations of an international link had been rife and the presence of a grey van laden with 20 crates of arms and clips in front of the BDR Durbar Hall is a growing testament to it. Some instigators who were supporting the rebels from outside Gate 3 and conducting processions until Thursday afternoon on Day 2 were also under the microscope. Who are these people? Where did they come from? Why werent the rebel soldiers shooting at them? Right now, all these answers remain unsolved.

The immediate task would be to restore confidence and take charge. Already some of the peripheral mutiny has died down and the mutineers returned back to their border outpost. Once the border is secure, the HQ will have to get back its command structure which was decimated in the February 25 rebellion. A new Director General (DG) has already been appointed. A strong investigation committee has been constituted to find out the reasons for this mutiny headed by the Home Minister and this committee will submit its report in 7 days time. The escapees and the plotters and their ringleaders will be brought in and interrogated to see if any international connection with terrorism exists. The perpetrators of this heinous crime will then subject to the sternest punishment according to the law of the land. At least that may bring some peace and justice to the near and dear ones of the slain innocent officers.

There are so many lessons that need to be learnt here. The security apparatus need to remodeled and revamped. The securities of VIPs have to be strengthened. Institutional security and defense mechanisms need to be understood and personal safety has to be beefed up. Now the state level activities will have to be pro-active with the help of national and international defense analysts and strategists. The counter terrorism aspect will also have to be strengthened and finally, intelligence gathering nationally, regionally and internationally will have to be co-existent and co-ordinated. An overall policy that is commensurate with international policies in the War on Terror, UN charters and regional counter terrorism laws and regulations will have to be chalked up by local and international experts. Care must be given so that constitutional provisions of this country is not over stepped and no clause that compromises our sovereignty as an independent nation is breached.


http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=249917


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> I reposted it, sensing the importance of the matter...



We normally see Sohail Taj everywhere,but during this tragic crisis,he was not to be found anywhere.Not even for a single time.That says how suspicious it is.

But Taposh thing is a shocker to me.I thought he was a good young generation leader.I hope I am right.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> We normally see Sohail Taj everywhere,but during this tragic crisis,he was not to be found anywhere.Not even for a single time.That says how suspicious it is.
> 
> But Taposh thing is a shocker to me.I thought he was a good young generation leader.I hope I am right.



Lets wait and see. We may not see him ever in this country 
Tapos distributed 3 lacs to the locals. But not sure what is that money for... 
I dont see any honest expenditure should be on the street....


----------



## HK-47

> 4) Army indicated that India has a hand in it (when 18 BSF soldiers died in the hand of BDR, BSF directors said at that time as they will take the avenge by having BDR soldiers to kill their officers. This is on the record and were placed before Hasina).



what are your unconfirmed sources?you know an article or two can back up your claims.
This is serious about what you said about the BSF directors.
where did you see Taposh distributing money?
who were your sources?


----------



## Proud2Indian

leonblack08 said:


> Hey could not it be possible that these were specially trained to infiltrate BDR and cause the killings?
> Lt.Col. Shams said killers were of young age,so it might be that they joined BDR to cause this massacre.
> 
> When coming to 2001 incident,my suspicion on India is growing stronger.They wanted to take revenge.



I have seen some gd posts from you that's why I am replying. First let me make this clear...I don't take whatever media says and I don't believe that India as country is saint in dealing with its neighbour. 

But can you point what India will achieve with this at this point of time. With PM Hasina coming to power with huge majority and her leaning towards India (well thats my inference from post on this forums...Pt this out if I am wrong) India has more to lose. Revenge is motive, but in today's geopolitical scenario it would be very amateurish step. Also, this put PM Hasina in very tight spot and doesnt help her in selling good ties with India within BD.

And I have not seen any strong reason for Indian involvement in this sad incident

tx


----------



## leonblack08

Today I went to Dhanmondi again.A friend of mine said the army was there within 15 minutes after the shooting started.

A question arose in my mind.If the showing of force made rebels surrender,why was the tanks not brought on the very first hours?It would take 2-3 hours to bring tanks from Savar.

Although I had opposed military action in that area previously due to possiblity of civilian damage,but this "Showing off Strength" thing could have been done on the very first day and mutiny would end on the very first day.

What was the reason behind the delay?I am asking the same question many here and in Bangladesh already asked.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Hey could not it be possible that these were specially trained to infiltrate BDR and cause the killings?
> Lt.Col. Shams said killers were of young age,so it might be that they joined BDR to cause this massacre.
> 
> When coming to 2001 incident,my suspicion on India is growing stronger.They wanted to take revenge.



It is definitely possible. Besides 2001's incident, AL leaders and its goon's grudge on army officers should also be brought to the equation. One intriguing question is that how has Indians found Shakil Ahmed's death before anyone in BD?


----------



## HK-47

> And I have not seen any strong reason for Indian involvement in this sad incident


easier for your BSF troops to mess with our border areas.who knows how much area of land were annexed during this time?already they resumed building fences,doing this and that.
Linkie-http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=78099#



> Tension is mounting between Indian Border Security Force (BSF) and BDR men as India wants to exploit the worse crisis passing Bangladesh.
> Local people said 69 BSF Battalion of Amulia camp resumed constructing a ring road to erect barbed wire fence 150 metre inside no-man's-land at Kamdevpur village under the camp on Saturday.
> But in the face of strong opposition by 40 BDR Battalion, the Indian border force stopped the work.
> But BSF men again started their activity with heavy machinery, including shovels and tractors, to develop the groundwork.
> The BDR jawans again protested the BSF attempt and called for a flag meeting, but BSF did not respond to the meeting.
> Despite repeated request, BSF men continued their work violating the international border rules.


It would have been great if the army was deployed along the borders.
It's time we erected our own fence,built bank conservation dams,etc etc.



> One intriguing question is that how has Indians found Shakil Ahmed's death before anyone in BD?


you know that alone makes Indian one of the possible instigators.


----------



## leonblack08

Proud2Indian said:


> I have seen some gd posts from you that's why I am replying. First let me make this clear...I don't take whatever media says and I don't believe that India as country is saint in dealing with its neighbour.
> 
> But can you point what India will achieve with this at this point of time. With PM Hasina coming to power with huge majority and her leaning towards India (well that&#8217;s my inference from post on this forums...Pt this out if I am wrong) India has more to lose. Revenge is motive, but in today's geopolitical scenario it would be very amateurish step. Also, this put PM Hasina in very tight spot and doesnt help her in selling good ties with India within BD.
> 
> And I have not seen any strong reason for Indian involvement in this sad incident
> 
> tx



Thank you at first for being honest,I shall try to be logical in my reply.

*Suppose India did this*,then they have the revenge.Then at the same time with pro India govt. here in Bangladesh,they blame the whole game on ISI and Pakistan.In this way they will take another revenge and will make world angry at Pakistan.To the delight of Indian Govt.

Bangladesh army lost its best officers during this tragedy.This made Bangladesh armed forces weaker,with BDR chain of command completely gone and a vacuum in Bangladesh army.This means Bangladesh defence forces became weaker.
Now when it will come to dealing with issues like water sharing,maritime boundary,border disputes and other disputes,then India would be able to bully its way through to gain unfair advantage.

India historically never wanted Bangladesh to have a strong military,as it would be a pain to them.They did not want to deal with another Pakistan.It wanted to turn us into something like Switzerland and unfortunately our this Prime Minister had talked of something like this as well in her last tenure.

The other thing India is scared of is China-Bangladesh relation.It fears China will be allowed to set up naval base by Bangladesh.So a weaker Bangladesh army means Bangladesh will be under Indian dictates.

I can continue with "Akhyand Bharat" ideology,but many here regards it as "Thrash".So I won't go further.

Hope the question is answered.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

HK-47 said:


> what are your unconfirmed sources?you know an article or two can back up your claims.
> This is serious about what you said about the BSF directors.
> where did you see Taposh distributing money?
> who were your sources?



These are not in the media but people who attended in the meeting with PM. The meeting was closed door but few officers are talking those around. My sources are not confirmed but all the rumors so far seems correct.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Today I went to Dhanmondi again.A friend of mine said the army was there within 15 minutes after the shooting started.
> 
> A question arose in my mind.If the showing of force made rebels surrender,why was the tanks not brought on the very first hours?It would take 2-3 hours to bring tanks from Savar.
> 
> Although I had opposed military action in that area previously due to possiblity of civilian damage,but this "Showing off Strength" thing could have been done on the very first day and mutiny would end on the very first day.
> 
> What was the reason behind the delay?I am asking the same question many here and in Bangladesh already asked.


Not showing strength was a tactical mistake. But why disinformation was spreaded at the first place to believe in mutinier's cause and who did it needed to be investigated as well. Heart breaks out to see my beloved country is in SUCH DOWNWARD SPIRAL since 28th OCT, 06. What the curlprit ALers, MUA, FUA and Noor Muhammad gang have sowed seems reaping now, which has been forseen by me a long time ago. I would have been glad to be proved wrong though.


----------



## HK-47

> This means Bangladesh defence forces became weaker.
> Now when it will come to dealing with issues like water sharing,maritime boundary,border disputes and other disputes,then India would be able to bully its way through to gain unfair advantage.


Hasina was having problems with the Indians...she was wanting those lost lands back and plus there were talks on the water issues.I hope the govt does not get trapped in a quagmire just like the Bush admin did in Iraq.

Still its early to point fingers.Time will tell.I hope the border guard forces keep performing their duties and keeps nabbing the smugglers, this and that.That's what we want and that's what those dead officers would have wanted.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Today I went to Dhanmondi again.A friend of mine said the army was there within 15 minutes after the shooting started.
> 
> A question arose in my mind.If the showing of force made rebels surrender,why was the tanks not brought on the very first hours?It would take 2-3 hours to bring tanks from Savar.
> 
> Although I had opposed military action in that area previously due to possiblity of civilian damage,but this "Showing off Strength" thing could have been done on the very first day and mutiny would end on the very first day.
> 
> What was the reason behind the delay?I am asking the same question many here and in Bangladesh already asked.



First tanks can not be brought within 3 hours, even arming it takes some time and moving is a huge task. 
Most military analyst already said, army had anti tank artilary on hand at that time and that was enough for things to bring under control. Military action could or could not be logical thats a question of debate but quarantine the area and cordone them is undoubtebly unquestionable. They should have at least isolated the area and kick the media out of scene. Also should had enough arrangement to rescue the survivors who were fleeing and having them to report to the authority.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> First tanks can not be brought within 3 hours, even arming it takes some time and moving is a huge task.
> Most military analyst already said, army had anti tank artilary on hand at that time and that was enough for things to bring under control. Military action could or could not be logical thats a question of debate but quarantine the area and cordone them is undoubtebly unquestionable. They should have at least isolated the area and kick the media out of scene. Also should had enough arrangement to rescue the survivors who were fleeing and having them to report to the authority.



Yes,I heard what Lt.General Mir Shawkat said.
But tanks could have been brought on the first day,may be at around 4 pm.If they were too afraid to take military action,they could have at least have tried to bring the tanks to show off.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Yes,I heard what Lt.General Mir Shawkat said.
> But tanks could have been brought on the first day,may be at around 4 pm.If they were too afraid to take military action,they could have at least have tried to bring the tanks to show off.



I would have done that...


----------



## HK-47

which outfit was it that reached the scene?the 46 Infantry Brigade?I think I saw air assault units too in the tv.what other army formation have we got in Dhaka or in Savar?

http://www.thedailystar.net/newDesign/news-details.php?nid=78209



> Some seizures puzzle army
> Several Rifles Security Unit men suspected involved in carnage
> Kailash Sarkar and Shaheen Mollah
> 
> Seizure of various firearms and equipment on BDR Headquarters premises yesterday confused the army personnel and other investigators of the assassination of military officers.
> 
> Besides, it is suspected that some members of the Rifles Security Unit (RSU) were also involved in the carnage, sources inform.
> 
> The sources say the personnel from various agencies including army, navy and fire service yesterday recovered several grenades, huge number of firearms, ammunition and other equipment including binoculars, walky-talkies and slings of SMGs.
> 
> Recovery of two binoculars and the belts of SMGs confuses the army and others investigators as these are used neither by the Bangladesh Army and BDR nor by any other government agencies.
> 
> Lt Ashiquzzaman of Bangladesh Navy told The Daily Star navy personnel recovered an LMG, five SMGs, two rifles, one pistol, 30 loaded magazines, and 2,000 bullets.
> 
> Other recovered explosives, arms and ammunition include 24 grenades, 16 walky-talkies, several thousand bullets of various guns, huge number of uniforms and shoes of the soldiers and their credit cards.
> 
> Earlier, about 10,000 bullets and several firearms and grenades were recovered from the BDR Headquarters. Some other arms and explosives were also recovered from neighbouring areas.
> 
> Sources say these arms, ammunition and explosives were left behind by the soldiers.
> 
> After recovering the arms and equipment, army officials exhibited those to the media at the hall room of Rifle Paribar Kalyan Samity (Ripoks) and the arsenal of BDR.
> 
> They also let journalists observe all the places and recovered arms and ammunition and also answered their queries.
> 
> Maj Awal said, "The two binoculars recovered in a search really confused us as these are used by neither the army, BDR and police nor any other government agencies in the country."
> 
> He suspects other parties imported these binoculars from outside.
> 
> "The SMGs recovered are used by BDR but the belts are not, which is another mystery to us," Maj Awal added.
> 
> He also said they recovered some walky-talkies which are used by RSU.
> 
> "We suspect some field-level RSU members might have been involved in the carnage and they did not make aware their senior officials," Maj Awal said. "If they informed the blueprint of the conspirators, the incident could not have been so brutal."
> 
> Sources say a huge number of arms were found under the beds and pillows of the sepoys.
> 
> Besides, most of the doors to the arsenal and the office of RSU and all the boxes of the firearms were found broken.
> 
> Some of the army officials said they suspect the culprits might have left behind various other materials in the ponds. If the ponds are thoroughly searched it could be helpful in unfolding the mystery, they added.
> 
> Apart from this, personnel from the army and fire service dug out huge ashes from a hole at a place in between Ripoks and Darbar Hall.
> 
> Maj Awal said the hole was dug out with the suspicion that it was a mass grave but no body was found there.
> 
> "But this huge quantity of ashes hidden into the hole confused us," he said. "The CID investigation team would probe it whether the culprits have burned something important and later hid those in the hole."
> 
> Moreover, another mystery over the presence of two foreign nationals, a female and a male, inside the BDR headquarters was yet to be unfolded.
> 
> Witnesses say foreign nationals Tang Yunpeng, 30, and Xang Zhaoua, 28, came out of the BDR Headquarters in the afternoon on February 26.
> 
> Sources say the reason behind their stay at the BDR HQ could not be known and they also did not make any comment on the condition during the hostage period.



very very interesting.


----------



## TopCat

Also it could make somebody physically impotent,to rape standing in front of tanks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

> Few things I heard from some unconfirmed sources. Your comments are welcomed..
> 
> 1) Sohel Taj has a role in it with Indian linkage.
> 2) Tapos distributed money in Palashi point to the locals at the time of mutiny.
> 3) Vehicles and boats were ready to help flee the rebels.
> 4) Army indicated that India has a hand in it (when 18 BSF soldiers died in the hand of BDR, BSF directors said at that time as they will take the avenge by having BDR soldiers to kill their officers. This is on the record and were placed before Hasina).
> 5) Army asked Hasina in what protocol Rehana is attending all the ministerial level meeting and whether she herself is a spy or not???
> 6) Army wants MUA to extend his tenure for two more years.


In my view India should stay out of it. It is an internal matter of BD. If the Govt of BD/BD Army/BD Inteligence have even the minimum evidence agianst India they should come out in open and blame India for this brutal killings. Otherwise rest is speculation..nothing else.


----------



## leonblack08

If you don't mind I am posting it again highlighting the words,HK-47.Good find.
*
Some seizures puzzle army*
*Several Rifles Security Unit men suspected involved in carnage*
Kailash Sarkar and Shaheen Mollah

Seizure of various firearms and equipment on BDR Headquarters premises yesterday confused the army personnel and other investigators of the assassination of military officers.

Besides, it is suspected that some members of the Rifles Security Unit (RSU) were also involved in the carnage, sources inform.

The sources say the personnel from various agencies including army, navy and fire service yesterday recovered several grenades, *huge number of firearms, ammunition and other equipment including binoculars, walky-talkies and slings of SMGs.*

*Recovery of two binoculars and the belts of SMGs confuses the army and others investigators as these are used neither by the Bangladesh Army and BDR nor by any other government agencies.*

Lt Ashiquzzaman of Bangladesh Navy told The Daily Star *navy personnel recovered an LMG, five SMGs, two rifles, one pistol, 30 loaded magazines, and 2,000 bullets.
*
Other recovered explosives, arms and ammunition include* 24 grenades, 16 walky-talkies, several thousand bullets of various guns, huge number of uniforms and shoes of the soldiers and their credit cards.*

Earlier, about 10,000 bullets and several firearms and grenades were recovered from the BDR Headquarters. Some other arms and explosives were also recovered from neighbouring areas.

Sources say these arms, ammunition and explosives were left behind by the soldiers.

After recovering the arms and equipment, army officials exhibited those to the media at the hall room of Rifle Paribar Kalyan Samity (Ripoks) and the arsenal of BDR.

They also let journalists observe all the places and recovered arms and ammunition and also answered their queries.

Maj Awal said, *"The two binoculars recovered in a search really confused us as these are used by neither the army, BDR and police nor any other government agencies in the country."
*
*He suspects other parties imported these binoculars from outside.*

*"The SMGs recovered are used by BDR but the belts are not, which is another mystery to us,"* Maj Awal added.

He also said they recovered some walky-talkies which are used by RSU.
*
"We suspect some field-level RSU members might have been involved in the carnage and they did not make aware their senior officials,"* Maj Awal said. *"If they informed the blueprint of the conspirators, the incident could not have been so brutal."
*
Sources say a huge number of arms were found under the beds and pillows of the sepoys.

Besides, most of the doors to the arsenal and the office of RSU and all the boxes of the firearms were found broken.

Some of the army officials said they suspect the culprits might have left behind various other materials in the ponds. If the ponds are thoroughly searched it could be helpful in unfolding the mystery, they added.

Apart from this, personnel from the army and fire service dug out huge ashes from a hole at a place in between Ripoks and Darbar Hall.

Maj Awal said the hole was dug out with the suspicion that it was a mass grave but no body was found there.
*
"But this huge quantity of ashes hidden into the hole confused us,"* he said.* "The CID investigation team would probe it whether the culprits have burned something important and later hid those in the hole."
*
Moreover, another mystery over the presence of two foreign nationals, a female and a male, inside the BDR headquarters was yet to be unfolded.

*Witnesses say foreign nationals Tang Yunpeng, 30, and Xang Zhaoua, 28, came out of the BDR Headquarters in the afternoon on February 26.
*
Sources say the reason behind their stay at the BDR HQ could not be known and they also did not make any comment on the condition during the hostage period.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> Also it could make somebody physically impotent,to rape standing in front of tanks...





Sorry it is serious matter but can't stop laughing


----------



## leonblack08

NSG_BlackCats said:


> In my view India should stay out of it. It is an internal matter of BD. If the Govt of BD/BD Army/BD Inteligence have even the minimum evidence agianst India they should come out in open and blame India for this brutal killings. Otherwise rest is speculation..nothing else.



India has the reason,so it falls on the suspicion list.

Just like ISI falls on the list for everything happening in India.


----------



## leonblack08

*Army committee starts probe today*
Alerts against rumour
Staff Correspondent

An investigation committee of the army, led by Quarter Master General Lt Gen Mohammad Jahangir Alam Choudhury, will start probing the BDR mutiny at Pilkhana today.

Chief of General Staff of Bangladesh Army Lt Gen Sina Ibn Jamali told a press briefing at the army headquarters last night that the probe body has six to seven members and if necessary more members will be co-opted into the body.

The committee will visit the BDR headquarters today and continue its probe until its investigation ends.

Asked how the BDR mutineers managed to flee their headquarters, he said after investigation it will be clear. He said those BDR jawans who failed to report back will be considered deserters.

Brig Gen Syed Imam Hossain and Brig Gen Mohammad Abdul Hakim were present at the press briefing.

He said those who were involved in the mutiny will be brought to justice fast by the government after they are identified and tracked down. He also said vested quarters are spreading rumours to deteriorate the situation. He called upon all to be alert.

He said the government will form a special tribunal to try the culprits and if required a bill will be passed in parliament in this regard. Legal punitive measures will be taken against the perpetrators.

Asked whether the prime minister's visit and address to army officers will reduce the pent-up anger in the army, Sina said, *"Of course, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina heard of our pain and grief attentively, gave us consolation and courage. She assured us of taking quick action in all matters. We officers are grateful to her."
*
Replying to a query whether intelligence failed to collect information on the mutiny beforehand, he said the BDR has a very small intelligence unit with only one or two officers and the rest are soldiers who remain scattered across the country.

*He also said other intelligence agencies including Directorate General of Forces Intelligence (DGFI) are always busy with state security.
*
*It will be clear after investigation whether the intelligence actually failed.*

Replying to a question, *he said the mutiny suggests that there is a need for remodelling intelligence agencies, including the DGFI, so that they are more modern and effective.
*
Lt Gen Sina also said the government has decided, in principal, to change the name Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) and restructure the paramilitary force. *"Different names of the force are under consideration."
*
*"We are sure that seven of our officers who were in the BDR headquarters during the mutiny are yet to be traced," *said Lt Gen Sina Ibn Jamali.

He said their search and rescue operations are still going on.

However, sources in* the army late last night said the figure of missing officers actually stands at six, not seven.
*
Lt Gen Sina said they have so far retrieved 56 bodies of army officers and their family members. Moreover, three unidentified bodies are waiting DNA tests for identification.

*Forty officers survived the mutiny.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## notsuperstitious

sure why not, india can not be counted out from the list of suspects.

if bangladeshis find any indian involvement, they can make the evidence public like india did with mumbai and things will be clear.

but of course, the present govt is in India's hands, so they will never do it 

hmmm... conspiracy theorists always think of EVERTHING, except evidence of course.


----------



## Al-zakir

Farewell to martyred Army officers with state honour


During the 1971 Liberation War, we lost 51 officers in nine months and the mutiny claimed 135 in few hours,"

Tuesday March 03 2009 00:13:54 AM BDT

Army bugles played the last post as the country yesterday bade farewell with the highest state honour the army officers killed in the country's worst ever massacre in last week's mutiny in the paramilitary Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) troops.(The Bangladesh Today)

"They were buried with full state and military honour at the Banani Army Graveyard," an army spokesman told BSS.

Forty two officers including BDR chief Major General Shakil Ahmed were buried at the graveyard in the presence of their near ones as the chiefs of army, navy and air force offered their last respect amid gun salutes while air force helicopters and army trucks carried the bodies of another eight to their village homes for burial with similar honour.

Thousands of people earlier today thronged the National Parade Square in Dhaka to join the namaj-e-janaza ritual for 50 officers as several other bodies remained in military morgue for identity confirmation while searches were underway at the BDR headquarter for 70 missing ones.

A 21-gun salute was offered as the army trucks carried 50 national flag draped bodies to the Parade Square, where President Zillur Rahman, cabinet members, politicians stood in solemn silence along with army troops and several thousand people in several rows.

A maulana recited from the holy Quran while emotion gripped the mourners as a military official read out the assassinated officers' name. Soon after the janaza ritual seeking eternal blessings for departed souls, in a brief and somber ceremony President Rahman offered wreaths in front of the coffins while air force jets offered flying salutes.

Military Secretary to the Prime Minister, Brigadier General Md Amin Tarique, PSC, G, followed the president in offering wreaths on her behalf. Later, Chief of Army Staff General Moeen U Ahmed, Chief of Naval Staff Rear Admiral ZU Ahmed and Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal SM Ziaur Rahman placed wreaths to pay their tributes to the martyred army officers.

The ceremony came as army and fire brigade rescuers said, they discovered another mass grave as the launched a renewed and intensified search campaign for 70 missing or dead officers in 10 square kilometer area of the BDR complex at the heart of the capital.

On the arrival of the coffins, a contingent from three services gave armed salute to the slain officers. The Namaz-e-Janaza was held for Shaheed Major General Shakil Ahmed and his wife Begum Nazneen Shakil, Brigadier General Md Abdul Bari, Brigadier General Md Zakir Hossain, Colonel Mujibul Haque, Col Md Anisuzzaman, Col Mohammad Mashiur Rahman, Col Kudrat Elahi Rahman Shafiq, Col Mohammad Akhtar Hossain, Col Md Rezaul Kabir, Col Nafiz Uddin Ahmed, Col Kazi Emdadul Haq, Col Shamsul Arefin Ahamed, Col Mohammad Nakibur Rahman, Col Kazi Moazzem Hossain, Col Md Shawkat Imam, Col Mohammad Emdadul Islam, Col Md Aftabul Islam, Lt Col Enshad Ibn Amin, Lt Col Enayetul Haq, Lt Col Golam Kibria, Lt Col Shamsul Azam, Lt Col Md Badrul Huda, Lt Col Md Saiful Islam, Lt Col Md Lutfar Rahman, Lt Col Mohammad Sajjadur Rahman, Lt Col Kazi Rabi Rahman, Lt Col Lutfar Rahman Khan, Maj Md Makbul Hossain, Maj Md Abdus Salam Khan, Maj Hossain Sohel Shahnewaj, Maj Kazi Mosaddek Hossain, Major Md Saleh, Maj Mahmud Hasan, Maj Mustak Mahmud, Maj Mahmudul Hasan, Maj Humayun Haider, Maj Md Azharul Islam, Maj Md Humayun Kabir Sarkar, Maj Md Khalid Hossain, Maj Mohammad Maksum-ul-Hakim, Maj Syed Md Idris Iqbal, Maj Md Rafiqul Islam, Maj Muhammad Mosharaf Hossain, Maj Mohammad Mominul Islam Sarkar, Maj Mostafa Asaduzzaman and Maj SM Mamunur Rahman as well as army jawan Jahrul Islam.

"During the 1971 Liberation War, we lost 51 officers in nine months and the mutiny claimed 135 in few hours," during the Wednesday and Thursday's BDR rebellion, Bangladesh's first army chief retired major general M Shafiullah said.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=250011


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh bids farewell to martyred army officers with state honour

President joins janaza of slain army officers

Monday March 02 2009 19:41:43 PM BDT


DHAKA, Bangladesh, Mar 2 (BSS)- Thousands of people thronged the National Parade Square as the Namaz-e-janaza of 48 martyred army officers including BDR Chief Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed as well as his slain wife Nazneen Shakil and an army jawan was held here this morning bidding farewell to them with state honour.

A 21-gun salute was offered as army trucks carried 50 national flag draped coffins to the scene, where President Zillur Rahman, cabinet members, lawmakers, politicians and chiefs of three services stood in solemn silence along with army troops, civil and military officers, relatives and several thousand people.

Emotion gripped the mourners as a military official read out the names of the slain officers as Bangladesh lost the highest number of army officers in a mutiny while the mourners were asked "what type of people the dead were" as part of the janaza.

The imam, who led the namaj-e-janaza, recited from the holy Quran ahead of the janaza followed by their burial at the Banani Military Graveyard.

President Zillur Rahman attended the namaj-e-janaza of 48 army officers, wife of BDR) Chief Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed's wife Nazneen Shakil and a army jawan at the National Parade Square here this morning.

They were brutally killed in the rebellion of BDR jawans at its headquarters at Peelkhana here on February 25 and 26.Cabinet members, lawmakers, political leaders, chiefs ofthree services along with civil and military officials attended the janaza.

Besides, relatives of the slain army officers and a huge number of people from all walks of life joined the janaza. They prayed for eternal peace of the departed souls of the army officers.

Later, President Zillur Rahman placed wreaths at the coffins of the slain soldiers and stood in solemn silence for some time.

Military Secretary to the Prime Minister also placed wreaths on behalf of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina.

Chief of Army Staff General Moeen U Ahmed, Chief of Naval Staff Rear Admiral ZU Ahmed and Chief of Air Staff Air Marshal SM Ziaur Rahman placed wreaths to pay their tributes to the slain army officers.

After placing of wreaths, air force jets offered flying salutes to the army officers. Earlier, a 21-gun salute was offered when nine trucks
decorated with flowers carried the national flag draped coffins to the parade square.

On the arrival of the coffins, a contingent from three services gave armed salute to the slain officers.


Earlier on Friday, the namaz-e-janaza of seven slain army officers was held at the Army Central Mosque in Dhaka Cantonment.


On the arrival of the coffins,a contingent from three services gave armed salute to the slain officers. The Namaz-e-Janaza was held for Shaheed Major General Shakil Ahmed and his wife Begum Nazneen Shakil, Brigadier General Md Abdul Bari, Brigadier General Md Zakir Hossain, Colonel Mujibul Haque, Col Md Anisuzzaman, Col Mohammad Mashiur Rahman,Col Kudrat Elahi Rahman Shafiq, Col Mohammad Akhtar Hossain, Col Md Rezaul Kabir, Col Nafiz Uddin Ahmed, Col Kazi Emdadul Haq, Col Shamsul Arefin Ahamed, Col Mohammad Nakibur Rahman, Col Kazi Moazzem Hossain, Col Md Shawkat Imam, Col Mohammad Emdadul Islam,Col Md Aftabul Islam, Lt Col Enshad Ibn Amin, Lt Col Enayetul Haq, Lt Col Golam Kibria, Lt Col Shamsul Azam, Lt Col Md Badrul Huda, Lt Col Md Saiful Islam, Lt Col Md Lutfar Rahman, Lt Col Mohammad Sajjadur Rahman, Lt Col Kazi Rabi Rahman, Lt Col Lutfar Rahman Khan, Maj Md Makbul Hossain, Maj Md Abdus Salam Khan, Maj Hossain Sohel Shahnewaj, Maj Kazi Mosaddek Hossain, Major Md Saleh, Maj Mahmud Hasan, Maj Mustak Mahmud, Maj Mahmudul Hasan,Maj Humayun Haider, Maj Md Azharul Islam, Maj Md Humayun Kabir Sarkar, Maj Md Khalid Hossain, Maj Mohammad Maksum-ul-Hakim, Maj Syed Md Idris Iqbal, Maj Md Rafiqul Islam, Maj Muhammad Mosharaf Hossain, Maj Mohammad Mominul Islam Sarkar, Maj Mostafa Asaduzzaman and Maj S M Mamunur Rahman as well as army jawan Jahrul Islam.

Later, 42 slain officers were buried at Military Graveyard at Banani in the city while eight others were flown to their respective villages for burial with state honour.


http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=249910


----------



## Al-zakir

Army orders own inquiry 

Mon, Mar 2nd, 2009 10:24 pm BdST
Dhaka, March 2 (bdnews24.com)  The army announced on Monday its own team of investigators will work to unravel the mystery of the Feb 25-25 mutiny.

"An army investigation team led by Lt Gen Jahangir (Alam Chowdhury) will begin work from tomorrow," the chief of general staff lieutenant general Sina Ibne Jamali told reporters at the army headquarters.

Gen Jahangir is a former BDR chief.

Army orders own inquiry :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## TopCat

fateh71 said:


> sure why not, india can not be counted out from the list of suspects.
> 
> if bangladeshis find any indian involvement, they can make the evidence public like india did with mumbai and things will be clear.
> 
> but of course, the present govt is in India's hands, so they will never do it
> 
> hmmm... conspiracy theorists always think of EVERTHING, except evidence of course.



Sorry, army kicked govt out of the probe committee and army is investigating it separately. They will even convict Govt minister if they find so. 
If India is involved we will let you know. We are investigating and not going to conclusion right now but your RAW already did and blamed that to ISI. Fishy Fishy....


----------



## TopCat

Also your ambassador in Dhaka yet to get an appointment with Government, but US/UK/PK/RUS did. You know where things are heading now?????


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> Also your ambassador in Dhaka yet to get an appointment with Government, but US/UK/PK/RUS did. You know where things are heading now?????



Pinak dada has not been able to see Hasina yet? 

Did you see SQC's counter-allegations against RAW? I think 99&#37; of Bangladesh will believe his comment whatever his past misdemeanors.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I think we should take this as a sign of confidence and support to Bangladesh considering the security issues now involved the Pakistan team are still coming to play - 

*Pakistan to tour Bangladesh despite mutiny* 

Pakistan will go ahead with the tour of Bangladesh due to start later this week despite a mutiny in the paramilitary headquarters, a Bangladesh Cricket Board (BCB) official said Monday, reports Reuters.

Pakistan are scheduled to arrive Saturday for a 16-day trip to play two Twenty20 Internationals and five one-day internationals against the hosts.

"We have not received any message to postpone or defer the tour so far. So the series will go as planned," BCB media Chief Jalal Yunus said.

At least 80 people died, mostly army officers, in a two-day mutiny which erupted at the paramilitary headquarters, causing a major security alert in Bangladesh.

"We have already taken tight security measures for the Pakistan series and if it is deemed necessary we will beef up the security further," said Yunus.

The Pakistan series is a reciprocal trip as Bangladesh went on a tour last year to fill in after Australia cancelled a tour at the eleventh hour on security ground.

Pakistan to tour Bangladesh despite mutiny

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

MBI Munshi said:


> Pinak dada has not been able to see Hasina yet?
> 
> Did you see SQC's counter-allegations against RAW? I think 99&#37; of Bangladesh will believe his comment whatever his past misdemeanors.



I hope it stays that way but I don't think Pinak has run out luck yet. We need to see more action by Hasina admin before get convinced.

I am glad SQC slapped lawsuit against CNN-IBN (indian BS network). Do you have any comment on wining such case?


----------



## blain2

MBI Munshi said:


> I think we should take this as a sign of confidence and support to Bangladesh considering the security issues now involved the Pakistan team are still coming to play -
> 
> *Pakistan to tour Bangladesh despite mutiny*
> 
> Pakistan will go ahead with the tour of Bangladesh due to start later this week despite a mutiny in the paramilitary headquarters, a Bangladesh Cricket Board (BCB) official said Monday, reports Reuters.
> 
> Pakistan are scheduled to arrive Saturday for a 16-day trip to play two Twenty20 Internationals and five one-day internationals against the hosts.
> 
> "We have not received any message to postpone or defer the tour so far. So the series will go as planned," BCB media Chief Jalal Yunus said.
> 
> At least 80 people died, mostly army officers, in a two-day mutiny which erupted at the paramilitary headquarters, causing a major security alert in Bangladesh.
> 
> "We have already taken tight security measures for the Pakistan series and if it is deemed necessary we will beef up the security further," said Yunus.
> 
> The Pakistan series is a reciprocal trip as Bangladesh went on a tour last year to fill in after Australia cancelled a tour at the eleventh hour on security ground.
> 
> Pakistan to tour Bangladesh despite mutiny



Unlike the Western countries, the South Asian countries should back each other up to the hilt by continuing to play as long as appropriate security is in place. We owe SL a big one for proving all of the Westerners chicken by visiting Pakistan....Pakistan will do the same for SL and BD. Indians have the tendency to mix politics with sports so they will probably sit out, however when Pakistan and India mend fences, then the cricketing visits must go on regardless of any action in the host nation. If there is anything that holds people together in South Asia then its Cricket..it must go on!


----------



## blain2

iajdani said:


> Sorry, army kicked govt out of the probe committee and army is investigating it separately. They will even convict Govt minister if they find so.



Iajdani,

If I can draw a parallel for BD Army (given that their Army act, rules and regulations are pretty similar to those of the PA), regardless of an external committee, commission or investigation, the Army has to do its own investigation. This is to ensure that within the framework of the Army act/law, all aspects are investigated, those who are found guilty are punished and that steps can be taken in order to ensure that such things do not occur again.


----------



## M_Saint

Friends/Brothers,

I have just found the following E-mail of a BD soldier, who has urged
to spread its message. I think he has summerized the reason for massacre correctly. Here we go,


From an Army Officer:
Our beloved People of Bangladesh:

Take the salute of Bangladesh Army. We know that you feel now how much you were bluffed at Pilkhana by the so called "cause" of the BDR jawans on 25th February 2009. You at first thought that they were right...they were deprived. But you see, we are the army, given birth, trained and fed by the people's money. we can never betray our people, our nation. if we wanted, we could bring martial law in the country on 1/11 or anytime after that.
Here is the true story of BDR:
1. Before 2002, only very average army officers were posted to BDR. Those officers used to pass time and wait for retirement. the scenario was changed in late 2002, when army started to pump in outstanding oficers to BDR to shape up the national border and curb cross-border crime and smuggling. If you plz recall, Phencidil was introduced by india in Bangladesh across benapole in the mid 1980s at the cost of Tk 2 per bottle. once they captured our young brains, they rose the price gradually and now they have phency factories all along Bangladesh border only to supply to Bangladesh. this is just an example of cross-border crime. so, to guard our beloved land, army started pumping very good officers into BDR. Before 2002, the BDR jawans were very rich through the earning of smuggling. their sepoys and naiks and havilders had buildings and house that even officers can only dream of. After 2002, smuggling and its sharing by BDR jawans started coming down. capture of smuggling figures, if you can manage, will rightly prove that. therefore the young BDR jawans that were pictured from pilkhana were the young ppl with 5-10 years of service who couldn't earn from smuggling. their seniors told them, "You see, we have made house when we were sepoy, but you can't have now because army officers are making money and not sharing with you.." this is theme they used to motivate the young jawans.
2. whenever there is an encounter with BSF, always we are the winner. Plz remeber the incidents of Roumari, Padua etc.. But all that appear in media is about our casualty only, rightly for the purpose of diplomacy principle. as long as army officers lead BDR, BSF will never win any single battle, they will always be in the loser's end and india will not be able to pump in drugs, fake currency and other harmful things into Bangladesh. the DADs of BDR are the worst losers. they are educated officers but can't do anything because of army officers.
3.. If you take another glance of Point 1 and 2 above, you will realise that if you were the enemy of Bangladesh, you would surely do the folowing:
 Capitalise on point 1 to motivate DADs and young BDR jawans against the army officers
 if BCS officers are posted, the shrewd DADs would be able to easily bluff the innocent and educated BCS officers, threat them, and earn money.
4. this is the point on which our enemy used to motivate and raise the point of "nirjaton and bonchona" by army officers. If there were any such "bonchona and nirjaton" in this new millennium, could it be kept hidden from your eyes and from the eyes of international media and also from the people of Bangladesh? IMPOSSIBLE!
5. Now come to 25th February:
 RAB arrives at Pilkhana gate at about 10am and ready to move in. Home Ministry said a stubborn "No".
 Troops of Mirpur Cantt and Dhaka Cantt arrives at Pilkhana by 11:30am. they seek permission to go in. Again a big "No"
 Innocent Media people, bluffed by the BDR jawans, focus to the nation the good side or the "right cause" of rebellion BDR. they ask for BCS officers.... !!!
 Govt sends nanok and others and they enter courageously into BDR Pilkhana and safely come back and they are not held hostage.
 At 4:30pm, army tanks are ready to go in, briefing done, again a big "No". The army is told to go 3 km away from Pilkhana.
 Night comes. sahara and nanok enter BDR and all lights are off. sahara visits families of army officers without nanok as seen on TV channels through BTV footage. she does not, we repeat DOES NOT meet any army officer of BDR.
 media people telecast live sound of firing from inside Pilkhana when sahara is inside.
 sahara comes out and faces the media. some channel representative asks her "Apni jokhon vitorey chilen, amra goolir shobdo shunlam, apni shunen ni?" she say "No. I did not hear any firing". sahara did not mention anything about the 168 officers inside, nor the media asked her where were the officers.
 THIS WAS BECAUSE AT THAT TIME BDR WAS COMPLETING THE TOTAL KILLING OF ALIVE OFFICERS AND THIER FAMILIES UNDER THE EYES OF NANOK AND MASS GRAVES WERE BEING PREPARED. Please refer to the Ntv exclusive with major Mokarram on 28th evening. He said that he heard the voice of home minister entering into the kote when he was surrounded by BDR gunmen.
 IG police freely moved in because his daughter and son in law capt haider was inside. he ensured the rescue of his daughter, married 82 days earlier.
 only police is allowed to enter pilkhana and throughout the night they find only 7 dead bodies and suggest that search could not be done due to darkness.
 NON-MILITARY AMBULANCES ENTER AND LEAVE PILKHANA A NUMBER OF TIMES AND TAKES AWAY SO MANY DEAD BODIES...BUT THE TOTAL STILL REMAINS 7. only 5-7 other bodies appear from canal behind BDR naturally floating. IT WAS BECAUSE ABOUT 32 KILLERS WERE TAKEN AWAY BY THOSE AMBULANCES.
 Next morning there is no sign of bodies. Bodies and mass graves are discovered after army and fire brigade (fire brigade boss is a brigadier of army) enter into pilkhana late in the morning.
 Size and depth of mass graves indicate that killers used the whole night to dig those and also to FLY AWAY from PILKHANA. only about 200 fools of BDR were left at Pilkhana.
 Nanok in a media briefing in front of Pilkhana declares that "It was a big conspiracy" and lac lac crore taka were distributed in Pilkhana." DEAR MEDIA, HE WAS RIGHT. BECAUSE EACH DAD WORKING AT PILKHANA GOT TK 25 LAC between 22 and 24th February, distributed by nanok's men.
6. you see how brutally the representative of Bangladeshi people, elected just 50 days back-- sahara, nanok, mirza azam and jalil...all of them ensured that your officers and their familes, the officers of Bangladeshi people, are killed and molested. Only about 37 or 57 offiecers were killed in our War of Liberation 1971 by pakistanis in 9 months. and our own ministers and MPs ensured that more than 140 officers and families are killed in about 24 hours!!! What an achievement of our nation!!
7. BCS officers in BDR, and no officer from army, would ensure that another Rakhkhi Bahini could be in the making.
8. added fuel to the fire was the corruption of DG and other very few officials in 'operation daal vaat'. we regret that and we apologise to the nation.
9. It is now clear that nanak and DAD tauheed had been communicating each other for last 1 month plus.
They r classmates.
your home minister and nanak arranged the safe exit of all 13-14,000 BDR troops from Pilkhana throughout the night.
Bangladesh army was not allowed to fire on the plea that "peaceful negotiation' was going on. we are servant of govt. we can't but abide by orders.
If we were allowed to enter Pilkhana even at 4pm on 25th february, we could save many innocent lives. ask the people from the area/village of the dead officers. they all will say that those were our golden sons of the soil.....truly so. they prove it in UN missions. that is why Bangladesh is the largest troops contributing country to UN. it is not India, Pakistan, US, Canada...it is poor Bangladesh! how strange..... ...!!!!!
We are not asking you to believe this email. We are requesting you to use your judgement.
Please let the People of Bangladesh know what your judgement say. Do something for the nation...in exchange of 140+ lives of your families.... your officers...your sisters...martyred at Pilkhana by .......
If your judgement concludes that what were said in this mail in the name of Allah are true, please forward to all possible contacts. Let the world know what you understand to be the truth.. it is your responsibility as a human being. is not it?


----------



## leonblack08

This is from Major General (rtd) Mainul ,Bir Pratik.

*"You don't need government authority to Crush a mutiny,as per Military manual of Bangladesh army"*

If that was the case,then what was the problem?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

fateh71 said:


> sure why not, india can not be counted out from the list of suspects.
> 
> if bangladeshis find any indian involvement, they can make the evidence public like india did with mumbai and things will be clear.
> 
> but of course, the present govt is in India's hands, so they will never do it
> 
> hmmm... conspiracy theorists always think of EVERTHING, except evidence of course.



Yes,Just like your Government thinks about ISI when someone in India sneezes.

And what you were saying?The govt.won't Publish India's name?Huh.Does Hasina wants to get herself killed by the army?

Not worth answering to post like yours,yet I feel compelled to reply it.


----------



## Bull

M_Saint said:


> Friends/Brothers,
> 
> I have just found the following E-mail of a BD soldier, who has urged
> to spread its message. I think he has summerized the reason for massacre correctly. Here we go,



Where the hell was he all this time? Ws he waiting for the massacre to happen to come out with his story. And which soldier is going to sit and fwd mails to clarify BDA's stance.


----------



## rahgup

blain2 said:


> Unlike the Western countries, the South Asian countries should back each other up to the hilt by continuing to play as long as appropriate security is in place. We owe SL a big one for proving all of the Westerners chicken by visiting Pakistan....



And what has SL got in return? A bunch of terrorists trying to kill their cricketers. Why couldn't the Pakistan government have provided adequate security. This could have been worse and western countries have been vindicated in backing out.

Also the attackers ESCAPED! Escaped to commit more such attacks in the future.

This is the time for soul searching. The whole subcontinent is in deep trouble and we can come out of it with each other's support and not suspicion and finger pointing. All the best to BD in handling this crises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Bull said:


> Where the hell was he all this time? Ws he waiting for the massacre to happen to come out with his story. And which soldier is going to sit and fwd mails to clarify BDA's stance.



Question is who the hell are you??? If you can not take the all out implication of Indian involvement and history of Indian hostile practice switch to bollywood movie channel.


----------



## HK-47

what are the the deputy assistant directors(DADs)?I hope BCS officers aren't used to fill in the BDR ranks.even after this it should be officered by the army.

military casualties-56 dead,6 or 7 missing,40 rescued alive.Total 103 officers present according to the new statistics released by the army.
how many civilians died,military family members and other people including?


----------



## notsuperstitious

iajdani said:


> Sorry, army kicked govt out of the probe committee and army is investigating it separately. They will even convict Govt minister if they find so.
> If India is involved we will let you know. We are investigating and not going to conclusion right now but your RAW already did and blamed that to ISI. Fishy Fishy....



Any source for your claim that RAW blamed ISI???


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> Question is who the hell are you??? If you can not take the all out implication of Indian involvement and history of Indian hostile practice switch to bollywood movie channel.



Not me but you who seems not to take the 'implication'. How can a soldier right such a dumb email. This alone is needed to take him to task.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

iajdani said:


> Sorry, army kicked govt out of the probe committee and army is investigating it separately. They will even convict Govt minister if they find so.
> If India is involved we will let you know. We are investigating and not going to conclusion right now but your RAW already did and blamed that to ISI. Fishy Fishy....



That is really a great news for Indians. At least citizens of BD now will not claim that bcoz of AL's Proximity with GOI India is not named. Let your army conclude the probe we will wait for your evidence. 
If our ambassador not seeking an appointment with BD govt is a reason for claiming India's involment than ask your Govt/Army to go ahead. They should call our ambassador to your foreign Office and sholud tell him to leave BD within 24 hours.
What happened in BD is the most shocking. But by just speculating that RAW/ISI or someone else is involved is mere speculation..nothing else.
But I hope your Army will come up with evidence regarding who is behind for this bloody massacre. But your Govt should -
*1.* Change the Command structure of BDR. It should be headed by BDR not by Army.
*2.* Consider their genuin demands like pay hike, rations..etc.
*3.* Those from BDR who are not involved should not be targeted.
*We Indians will wait for your evidence.*
Thanks


----------



## HK-47

> We Indians will wait for your evidence.


there's nothing concrete.The fact(already mentioned several times in this thread) Indian media released news about Shakil's death before BD media did and all those accusations against ISI, SQ Chy cast suspicions upon the Indians.

I hope the army probe finds out the actual culprits no matter who they were.



> 1. Change the Command structure of BDR. It should be headed by BDR not by Army.


BDR getting its own corps of officers .....its possible yes but it will take year to creat colonels and majors alone leave alone generals.The process could be started now but the army deputed officers would be in command.


----------



## Bull

HK-47 said:


> there's nothing concrete.The fact(already mentioned several times in this thread) Indian media released news about Shakil's death before BD media did and all those accusations against ISI, SQ Chy cast suspicions upon the Indians.
> 
> I hope the army probe finds out the actual culprits no matter who they were.
> 
> 
> BDR getting its own corps of officers .....its possible yes but it will take year to creat colonels and majors alone leave alone generals.The process could be started now but the army deputed officers would be in command.



Bangladesh aint that far away from India. The India media scene is highly competitive and lot of times these guys jump the gun and broadcast utter nonsense like during 26/11. Zee News was showing 'Breaking News of fresh round of gunshots in CST' while Star News who rushed their team their reported all as rumours.

Anouncing Shakil's death could be something like this or becaue they got some concrete info from somebody in B'desh as there wer elot of local guys on their mobile phones in Dhaka.


----------



## leonblack08

fateh71 said:


> Any source for your claim that RAW blamed ISI???



Why don't you watch your news channels,who within 1 or 2 hours of the incident started blaming ISI.I watched it on Zee news.Later NDTV and CNN-IBN also backed this theory.

Better,you can read the previous posts instead of coming with the one liners.


----------



## leonblack08

NSG_BlackCats said:


> But your Govt should -
> *1.* Change the Command structure of BDR. It should be headed by BDR not by Army.
> *2.* Consider their genuin demands like pay hike, rations..etc.
> *3.* Those from BDR who are not involved should not be targeted.
> *We Indians will wait for your evidence.*
> Thanks



1.Then the murderers will get what they wanted.Besides,you have to look for the qualification.How can you post a non-commissioned officer to command?Moreover BDR is designed to aid Army during war,so its necessary they work together.There are more issuess.Keeping army in BDR,enhances their training,that's why they are "para-military" in real sense.

2.Agree with you.

3.Again agree with you.

We will be waiting for evidences too.May the ones who are guilty get caught and gets severe punishment.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*FROM Engr. Shamim Chowdhury - *

_Mr. MBI Munshi, you are trying to make your connection with Pakistan Defense Forum very innocent one but it is not. You are not a general member of Pakistan Defense Forum. Pakistan Defiance Forum, which runs by ISI, puts your membership as SENIOR MEMBER. Your involvement and contribution been awarded with the title of a Brigadier Geeral. Why Mr. Munshi? What you have done so good to defend Pakistan defense and its intelligence unit ISI to award you with prestigious rank of Brigadier? 

I truly think your contribution on defending Pakistan is extraordinary (LA JAWAB). In less then two years with this forum from March 8th of 2007 your contributed Total Posts stands to 2,364 (TWO THOUSAND THREE HUNDRED AND SIXTY FOUR), (MURHABA ZANAB) One can easily understand how much you care defending Pakistan and defaming its enemies which off course includes Bangladesh. 

Your enlistment with Pakistan Defense will go into its second anniversary in SIX more days (March 8th of 2007 to March 8th of 2009). What will be your rank? Are they going to give you the rank of Major General or you will get double promotion and become Lieutenant General for your tireless contribution defend Pakistan defense?_
*
MY REPLY - *

I think I can now dispose of the absurdity of your claims. There are hundreds of Indian members of the Pakistan Defence Forum. India has fought 4 wars with Pakistan but not one of these Indians is accused of being an ISI agent or a sympathizer of Pakistan. Why are these Indian able to represent India on PDF but not a Bangladeshi represent his country on the forum? Many of these Indian members have posted in excess of 6000 posts and have achieved rank of Lt. Gen. on the forum simply on the basis of their posts. The same rules apply to me. I have posted in excess of 2000 posts so I am ranked as Brigadier. There is no favoritism or special consideration here. I think it exceedingly unfair that Indians can freely participate in this forum and criticize both Pakistan and Bangladesh but a Bangladeshi is unable to defend his country on the forum but is instead criticized for representing his national interest there. I think this shows the narrowness and unsoundness of your allegations. 

As I have pointed out in my article The BDR Mutiny  revenge for Padua and Boraibari the attack on our soldiers in Pilkhana was an Indian operation and planned and executed by RAW. This is the issue that you are not facing but instead you are attacking me on frivolous and meaningless grounds to distract from intelligent discussion on the issues I have raised. The Indians have committed an atrocious and appalling act on Bangladesh and you still are able to defend them. This is a truly sad reflection on your integrity and state of mind.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> *FROM Engr. Shamim Chowdhury - *
> 
> _Mr. MBI Munshi, you are trying to make your connection with Pakistan Defense Forum very innocent one but it is not. You are not a general member of Pakistan Defense Forum. Pakistan Defiance Forum, which runs by ISI, puts your membership as SENIOR MEMBER. Your involvement and contribution been awarded with the title of a Brigadier Geeral. Why Mr. Munshi? What you have done so good to defend Pakistan defense and its intelligence unit ISI to award you with prestigious rank of Brigadier?
> 
> I truly think your contribution on defending Pakistan is extraordinary (LA JAWAB). In less then two years with this forum from March 8th of 2007 your contributed Total Posts stands to 2,364 (TWO THOUSAND THREE HUNDRED AND SIXTY FOUR), (MURHABA ZANAB) One can easily understand how much you care defending Pakistan and defaming its enemies which off course includes Bangladesh.
> 
> Your enlistment with Pakistan Defense will go into its second anniversary in SIX more days (March 8th of 2007 to March 8th of 2009). What will be your rank? Are they going to give you the rank of Major General or you will get double promotion and become Lieutenant General for your tireless contribution defend Pakistan defense?_




This forum runs by ISI?Wow!That's a news.

Hey my rate of posting is more than Mr.Munshi,not fair

BTW who is this immature engineer?


----------



## leonblack08

*Touhid, 4 others arrested over Pilkhana mutiny*
Star Online Report



*The Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) has arrested five people including Touhidul Alam, deputy assistant director of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), for their involvement in the February 25-26 mutiny, an officer said today.
*
Touhid is among the six accused named in a case filed on Saturday by the police over the mutiny.

*Rab also arrested BDR member Abdur Rahim*, said Colonel Reza-Nur Rahman, additional director general of Rab.

Reza-Nur did not give details about the arrests. Names of three other arrestees were not disclosed immediately.

*Lalbagh police chief Nabo Jyoti Khisa filed the case accusing over 1000 people of having ties to the bloodshed at the BDR headquarters.* Only six among them were named.

Four other identified accused *are DAD Nasiruddin Khan, DAD Mirza Habibur Rahman, DAD Abdul Jalil and sepoy Md Selim.
*
In the case details, the police officer accused the BDR members of taking hostages, committing arson and hiding bodies.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Bull

MBI Munshi said:


> Why are these Indian able to represent India on PDF but not a Bangladeshi represent his country on the forum? Many of these Indian members have posted in excess of 6000 posts and have achieved rank of Lt. Gen. on the forum simply on the basis of their posts..



Everyone is here defending their nation except for you, who seems to have an agenda of anti-Indianes and not Pro Bangladesh.



MBI Munshi said:


> As I have pointed out in my article The BDR Mutiny  revenge for Padua and Boraibari the attack on our soldiers in Pilkhana was an Indian operation and planned and executed by RAW. This is the issue that you are not facing but instead you are attacking me on frivolous and meaningless grounds to distract from intelligent discussion on the issues I have raised. The Indians have committed an atrocious and appalling act on Bangladesh and you still are able to defend them. This is a truly sad reflection on your integrity and state of mind.



You are accusing India at a time when the BD govt hasnt even conlcuded their investigation. How did you reach this conclusion then. As i mentioned before your goal is to be anti-India when and wherever possible. The guy who had zillions of posts defaming India and its 'evil designs' never contributed any such article for the BD mutiny. Why? You are with the anti-India side.


----------



## Proud2Indian

Tx for reply


leonblack08 said:


> Thank you at first for being honest,I shall try to be logical in my reply.
> 
> *Suppose India did this*,then they have the revenge.Then at the same time with pro India govt. here in Bangladesh,they blame the whole game on ISI and Pakistan.In this way they will take another revenge and will make world angry at Pakistan.To the delight of Indian Govt.


Yes this is logical, but with now BA doing investigation we will know the truth(hopefully)


leonblack08 said:


> Bangladesh army lost its best officers during this tragedy.This made Bangladesh armed forces weaker,with BDR chain of command completely gone and a vacuum in Bangladesh army.This means Bangladesh defence forces became weaker.
> Now when it will come to dealing with issues like water sharing,maritime boundary,border disputes and other disputes,then India would be able to bully its way through to gain unfair advantage.
> 
> India historically never wanted Bangladesh to have a strong military,as it would be a pain to them.They did not want to deal with another Pakistan.It wanted to turn us into something like Switzerland and unfortunately our this Prime Minister had talked of something like this as well in her last tenure.
> 
> The other thing India is scared of is China-Bangladesh relation.It fears China will be allowed to set up naval base by Bangladesh.So a weaker Bangladesh army means Bangladesh will be under Indian dictates.
> 
> I can continue with "Akhyand Bharat" ideology,but many here regards it as "Thrash".So I won't go further.
> 
> Hope the question is answered.




All reasons are possible but look at this, THIS IS MESS. There are other ways to achieve the objective you have mentioned. This incident could have happened 6 mnts bfr or after. It can be at some other time. But timming is biggest factor due to which I doubt that this can have Indian involvement and If there is Indian Involvement than GOD help us. This action has weaken the position of PM hasina and She has to take strong stand now while dealing with India. THis will be despite India is involved or not. This is the only reason for me to believe that Indian are wise enough to strengthen the position of friend who can help us in long term rather then underminning her position.


tx


----------



## leonblack08

Proud2Indian said:


> Tx for reply
> 
> Yes this is logical, but with now BA doing investigation we will know the truth(hopefully)
> 
> 
> 
> All reasons are possible but look at this, THIS IS MESS. There are other ways to achieve the objective you have mentioned. This incident could have happened 6 mnts bfr or after. It can be at some other time. But timming is biggest factor due to which I doubt that this can have Indian involvement and If there is Indian Involvement than GOD help us. This action has weaken the position of PM hasina and She has to take strong stand now while dealing with India. THis will be despite India is involved or not. This is the only reason for me to believe that Indian are wise enough to strengthen the position of friend who can help us in long term rather then underminning her position.
> 
> 
> tx




It did weaken Hasina's position.Just look,one meeting with army officers and the head of Investigation team is removed.

Yes,let's hope military investigation brings out the truth,whoever the guilty is,should be brought to justice and executed.


----------



## leonblack08

*China condoles deaths of army officers*
UNB, Dhaka

China has expressed deep shock at the deaths of army officers in the February 25-26 mutiny at the BDR headquarters in the capital.

A statement by a spokesman of the Ministry of Foreign Affairs of China said: *&#8220;As a friendly close neighbour, the Chinese side hopes Bangladesh enjoy political stability, economic development and social harmony.&#8221;*

Extending deep sympathy and condolences to the families of the victims, the statement also said, &#8220;*We hope and believe that with the joint efforts of Bangladesh government and people, Bangladesh can maintain peace, stability and solidarity.&#8221;
*
The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## TopCat

> *1.* Change the Command structure of BDR. It should be headed by BDR not by Army.
> *
> *


*
Not an option. BDR should remain under army command as we must not compromise our defense which will in turn make the conspirator succeed.



2.

Click to expand...

*


> Consider their genuin demands like pay hike, rations..etc.
> *
> *


*
Yes genuine demand must be met. I agree.



3.

Click to expand...

*


> Those from BDR who are not involved should not be targeted.
> *
> *


*
They are not targeted and most of the BDR soldiers already reported back to work and some of them were sent to leave.*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bull said:


> You are accusing India at a time when the BD govt hasnt even conlcuded their investigation. How did you reach this conclusion then. As i mentioned before your goal is to be anti-India when and wherever possible. The guy who had zillions of posts defaming India and its 'evil designs' never contributed any such article for the BD mutiny. Why? You are with the anti-India side.



Please read my article '*The BDR Mutiny - revenge for Padua and Boraibari*'
before commenting - 
*
The BDR Mutiny - revenge for Padua and Boraibari*

It is now widely believed that the barbarous mutiny at BDR HQ (Pilkhana) in Dhaka was perpetrated in revenge for the death of 19 BSF jawans killed (after they intruded on to Bangladesh territory) in the counter-attack by the BDR at Padua of Sylhet and Boraibari of Roumary on April 18, 2001. The BDR was then headed by Maj. Gen. ALM Fazlur Rahman who has since maintained that the three BDR soldiers killed in that encounter should be decorated with National Sword as Birsreshtho and should be commemorated in exactly the same way as the martyrs of 1971. This has regrettably not been done by any of the governments since the incursion by the BSF into Bangladesh in 2001 and it was surprisingly not one of the demands of the rebellious BDR soldiers in the Pilkhana mutiny of 2009. While the mutineers were able to recall many injustices committed against them over the several decades since independence this single most glaring example just managed to escape their over-wrought attention. 

Revenge for Padua and Boraibari was the principal justification for the planning and execution of the mutiny but another important objective was to have Bangladesh accept a Peace Mission from India to protect the Kolkata-Dhaka Friendship train service as explained in some news reports. The real purpose for this Peace Mission would be to act as an occupying force and spark further trouble and enmity between the army and the BDR that was likely to ensue after the savage murders at Pilkhana. This would have held out the double benefit and advantage to India of furthering their agenda for securing a transit facility across the country and at the same time cripple the defence and security services of Bangladesh. This would merely be the fulfillment of what had been planned after the 1971 war with Bangladesh having no standing army and the defence needs of the country being organized under Indian army tutelage and control as spelled out in the 7 point agreement signed by the Mujib Nagar government which had only been partly implemented after liberation. The internal law and order situation would according to this agreement be handled by a paramilitary force trained and equipped by Indias external intelligence agency RAW. The first part of this plan was thwarted when the Indian army was forced to leave (which would probably be the same fate of this proposed Peace Mission but with more violent and disturbing consequences for India) after resentment began to grow amongst freedom fighters and the ordinary people of Bangladesh against their prolonged presence which was seen to be tantamount to being an occupying force. The second part of the 1971 plan was suddenly disrupted after the August 15, 1975 coup when the paramilitary force called the Rakkhi Bahini was disbanded soon thereafter. The Rakkhi Bahini earned the reputation of being an undisciplined, brutal and violently vindictive force under the direct control of Sheikh Fazlul Haque Moni and later Tofail Ahmed. It has now been recommended that after the mutiny at Pilkhana the BDR force should similarly be disbanded and like the Rakkhi Bahini have its members assigned to other security forces of the country. In its place a new paramilitary organization would be established and given the name - as one senior army officer has proposed - the Bangladesh Border Force or BBF. This would be the appropriate outcome for the BDR which has by its despicable and heinous acts condemned itself to utter oblivion. 

A further comparison may now be made with the situation prevailing immediately after 1971 relating to the suspicious role played by the Awami League leadership. The conduct of the AL government during the recent mutiny is increasingly coming under close and intense scrutiny especially in its failure to act in a timely fashion to counter the revolt by sending in the army directly into Pilkhana compound on the very first day of the uprising. To stall such a move the AL administration sent Sahara Khatun, Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam to negotiate terms with the mutineers. None of these individuals have any experience or expertise in conducting such negotiations and they carry little weight or influence within the country or party but were nevertheless chosen. There were, however, several senior leaders in the party who were far better qualified to undertake this task but were simply not asked by the Prime Minister. It is a surprise and a miracle that after the number of civilians that were killed or injured outside the gates of Pilkhana these negotiators (Sahara Khatun, Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam) managed to successfully dodge the bullets and were not automatically set upon by the rebels on their entry into the compound. Another aspect of the AL handling of the crisis that has raised objections relates to their deliberate policy of dividing the country on purely partisan lines on the issue of the rebellion. In a time of national emergency it would be expected that the government would attempt to unite the country by calling for all-party involvement in the decision making process. Instead the AL (on the basis of accusations made in the Indian press and media) started pointing fingers at the opposition parties for complicity in the mutiny. The view has been expressed in some quarters that this self-defeating approach to the revolt was deliberate so that the army would be undermined in revenge for their role in the 1/11 takeover and also in their pursuance of corrupt politicians in the AL and their ultimate trial and prosecution during the tenure of the two year caretaker government. This is entirely consistent with the ALs inherent distrust of the armed forces originally encouraged and inspired by India  which also existed during the government of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman and became greatly intensified after the coups of 1975 which saw the AL pushed into the political wilderness for the next two decades. Against this inclination of the AL the people of Bangladesh will expect this government to declare the victims of the mutiny as martyrs to be honoured in the same way as the freedom fighters who lost their lives in the 1971 war but which still has not been done for the BDR soldiers who died in Padua and Boraibari while protecting the territory and borders of the country against Indian intrusion and aggression.


----------



## Bull

Police in Bangladesh have arrested the alleged leader of a mutiny staged by border guards last week which left 74 people dead, police officials say. 
- BBC News


----------



## idune

Bull said:


> Everyone is here defending their nation except for you, who seems to have an agenda of anti-Indianes and not Pro Bangladesh.
> 
> 
> 
> You are accusing India at a time when the BD govt hasnt even conlcuded their investigation. How did you reach this conclusion then. As i mentioned before your goal is to be anti-India when and wherever possible. The guy who had zillions of posts defaming India and its 'evil designs' never contributed any such article for the BD mutiny. Why? You are with the anti-India side.



Awami govt influenced by india and there are already strong evidence that indo Awami nexus are behind this massacre. Since 2001 Roumari incedent Indians were looking ways to take revenge and as soon Awami govt came to power Indians were given safe passage for massacre mission. Most defense analysis by ex senior army and intel officials pointing to that.

Iajdani made some post who in Awami league were involved and how. 
Who has motive, means and given opportunity to carry out such massacre. All analysis based on facts on the ground points to India.

India itself having fear that they will be caught, already moved/alerted its airforce, para commando brigade and other military assets close to Bangladesh border. 

Indian foreign minister one day say its Bangladesh internal matter and next day move military assets. Not only that he start making comments on Bangladesh internal matter. That shows desperation on Indian side.

Indian media directed by RAW (news sourced by Indian RAW) spreading news that only someone inside BDR HQ and involved in killing could provide.

Not only that Indian media is spreading propaganda to derail investigation result and public perception. No other country and not any other neighboring country are doing any military move and running interference.

For Indians (including in this forum) its desperate hour to derail investigation and confuse public BUT we should not fall for these.


----------



## leonblack08

*No innocent will be arrested in hunt: Army*
Star Online Report

No innocent person will be arrested in the hunt for rebel border guards who were involved in the Pilkhana massacre, an army officer said.
*
"Rebel hunt is a self-explanatory term. The term means to find out those who have mutinied. So we will not arrest randomly,"* Brig Gen Ziaul Hasan said at a press briefing at the army headquarters today.

He said the arrests would be made after verifying available information and necessary assessment.

*As of today, the army recovered 47 rifles, 18 pistols, 11 light machine guns and 50,000 rounds of bullets from Pilkhana. Fifteen grenades were still lying at various places those will be exploded, Ziaul said*.

The army officer said five officers still remained missing.

"Their bodies could not be retrieved. But there are three bodies in the CMH those are yet to be identified. We will be able to say if the bodies were of the missing army officers after DNA test," Hasan added.

The investigators collected evidence including duty roster, mobile records and bloodstained objects from the scene.

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*SQ Chy gets flak for comment on mutiny*
Star Online Report

Two senior treasury bench lawmakers today in an unscheduled discussion in parliament blasted BNP lawmaker Salahuddin Quader Chowdhury for his derogatory comment about senior army officials who were brutally killed at BDR headquarters.

The discussion began after Salahuddin's questioned the terms of reference of the governments inquiry committee to investigate the carnage.

The BNP-led opposition then staged a brief walkout as Salahuddin was not allowed to talk on the allegations.

AL lawmaker Suranjit Sengupta said the BNP lawmaker described the army officials who embraced martyrdom as *'animals'* while he was talking on obituary reference on the deaths on Sunday in the House.
*
"The BNP lawmaker said some animals were killed at BDR headquarters. He is matured enough to understand who is a human and who an animal," *Suranjit said, referring to Salahuddin's remark.

*"Your comment proved your attitude towards the martyrs and you appeared with a new drama again,"* Suranjit said.

The AL lawmaker demanded that the speaker expunge the derogatory words from the parliamentary proceedings and the BNP lawmaker must seek apology in parliament for using the word.

Suranjit said, *"I understand his [Salahuddin] agony. He has to talk in favour of the country's independence despite committing war crimes."
*
Taking floor on point of order AL lawmaker Tofail Ahmed echoed the same view and said, *"We are surprised at the words uttered by the BNP lawmaker."
*
The AL lawmakers also castigated the BNP lawmaker for questioning the terms of reference of the inquiry committee to investigate the carnage on BDR headquarters.

Immediately after the AL lawmakers completed speech, Salahuddin sought floor to clarify his position according to section 274 of the rules of procedure of parliament.

But the speaker did not allow him to talk on the issue, saying there is noting to clarify on it. In protest, the BNP-led opposition lawmakers walked out of parliament. They however returned to the House after 10 minutes.

Earlier, Salahuddin took floor on point of order and questioned the governments inquiry committee to investigate the BDR carnage.

The BNP lawmaker said the terms of reference of the committee did not mention anything about tracking down the perpetrators and trial of the killers.

*"So we demanded formation of a parliamentary body to investigate it to uphold the constitutional process and to make parliament effective,"* the BNP lawmaker said.

In counter, AL lawmaker Tofail Ahmed questioned the motive of the BNP lawmaker.* "Where did he find that there is no reference to holding trial of perpetrators? The government has already announced setting up of special tribunal to hold tria."*
*
"None should give misleading information and do politics with it,"* the AL lawmaker said.

Ending the discussion, Speaker Abdul Hamid said a neutral inquiry committee was formed to investigate the incident.

*"I find no obstacle for the inquiry committee to investigate it. The question of formation of a parliamentary body may arise if people are not satisfied with the committee's report,"* Hamid said.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Not an option. BDR should remain under army command as we must not compromise our defense which will in turn make the conspirator succeed.
> 
> Yes genuine demand must be met. I agree.
> 
> They are not targeted and most of the BDR soldiers already reported back to work and some of them were sent to leave.



100 % in agreement.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh mutiny tops crisis report*

BRUSSELS, March 2 (UPI) -- The violent mutiny in Bangladesh that resulted in the death of more than 70 people topped the International Crisis Group's February CrisisWatch report.

The Belgium-based non-governmental organization said in its monthly CrisisWatch report that the mutiny staged by the Bangladesh Rifles paramilitary border force was among four "actual or potential" conflicts that deteriorated in February, the group reported.

The BDR paramilitary force took an estimated 130 senior military officers hostage and killed more than 70 people during the mutiny that threatened widespread violence. Despite the hostilities, a possible coup was prevented.

The CrisisWatch report also cited the Sri Lankan army's ongoing campaign targeting the Liberation Tigers of Tamil Eelam militant organization in the north of the country. Officials said the military campaign is increasingly threatening the approximately 200,000 civilians stuck in the volatile region.

The February report also included "tensions between North and South Korea" and strikes in Guatemala that "led to violent clashes between demonstrators and security forces" as conflicts that deteriorated during the month.

Bangladesh mutiny tops crisis report - Middle East Times


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *SQ Chy gets flak for comment on mutiny*
> Star Online Report
> 
> Two senior treasury bench lawmakers today in an unscheduled discussion in parliament blasted BNP lawmaker Salahuddin Quader Chowdhury for his derogatory comment about senior army officials who were brutally killed at BDR headquarters.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News



There was no blasting when Indian media made baseless accusation to SQC. Now that SQC filed $100 million lawsuit against Indian media (that means they have to prove the validity) Indian hired awami politicians and media are in "blasting" job. Look which media "daily star" - pattern of deception are all familiar.


----------



## Raquib

RAB nabs 'mutiny leader' 
Dhaka, Mar 3 (bdnews24.com)--The alleged leader of the murderous Feb 25-26 BDR mutiny, Touhidul Alam, and four others were arrested Tuesday in the capital, RAB said. 

"Five including DAD Touhid and DAD Abdur Rahim have been arrested in Hajaribagh," commander AK Azad, director of legal and media wing of the elite Rapid Action Battalion, told bdnews24.com. Rahim was earlier identified as a sepoy. 

"It was a joint operation of the RAB intelligence wing and local RAB 2, based on information from another intelligence agency," RAB later said in a statement. 

"They were arrested in a residential area near the Methorpatti (sweepers' colony) in Hajaribagh at 5:30pm," the statement said. 

The other three arrested were not among those named in the case filed on Feb 28. 

RAB gave the three names as Habilder Azad Ali, Nayek Md Feroz Ahmed and Sepoy Zahir Hossain. 

Touhidul Alam, a deputy assistant director, had led a rebel team in negotiations with the government during 33-hour mutiny ending Thursday evening. 

Two days later, the government sued him and five others, charging them with treason, murder, arson and looting. 

The case, filed by the Lalbagh police, was registered Saturday night. A magistrate on Sunday took the charges into cognizance. 

Over a thousand BDR men were also charged, but the Lalbagh OC Nobojyoti Khisha did not identify them. 

At least 62 army officers were dead or missing in the mutiny, according to the army. Civilians and BDR men were also killed. 

DAD Touhid led a team of 14 BDR men to talks with the prime minister at her home on the day the border guards rose in rebellion at their headquarters in the capital. 

Touhid also led the renegade BDR men in negotiations that followed with the home minister late into the night. 

The other four names that Khisha mentioned in his submission were DAD Nasiruddin Khan, DAD Mirza Habibur Rahman, DAD Jalil (one name given), Sepoy Selim. 

"More DADs may be involved with the incident," Khisa had said after filing the case. 

Khisa said in his court submission the government had information that the rebel border guards were 'instigated by vested quarters to upset the stability of the state and to make unlawful gains'. 

Their action amounted to treason, the court was told. 

Police attributed the delay in filing the case to time taken 'to analyse the situation, gather information on the events and complete official formalities'. 

After the first round of talks with the rebels on Feb 25, prime minister Sheikh Hasina offered a general amnesty to the BDR mutineers, but later said the pardon would not cover those who directly killed, looted or committed such other criminal acts. 

The prime minister told parliament Sunday that the BDR revolt was a "completely pre-planned massacre". 

:: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> Most defense analysis by ex senior army and intel officials pointing to that.



Im extremly honoured to have such web-friends who have access to such classified info that even the investigating govt doesnt have.



idune said:


> India itself having fear that they will be caught, already moved/alerted its airforce, para commando brigade and other military assets close to Bangladesh border.



Its is a standard procedure, when there is military unrest the other neighbouring country is on alert. What would you do, when you come to know that the neighbouring countries army has raised the revolt banner?



idune said:


> Indian foreign minister one day say its Bangladesh internal matter and next day move military assets. Not only that he start making comments on Bangladesh internal matter. That shows desperation on Indian side.



First one is your internal matter and the seconnd one is our internal matter.



idune said:


> Indian media directed by RAW (news sourced by Indian RAW) spreading news that only someone inside BDR HQ and involved in killing could provide.
> Not only that Indian media is spreading propaganda to derail investigation result and public perception.



RAW sends news to India media. Well we would have been saved from these bullshit debates then.



idune said:


> No other country and not any other neighboring country are doing any military move and running interference.



Which other neighbours do you have? What were you expecting for South Korea to raise their alertness.



idune said:


> For Indians (including in this forum) its desperate hour to derail investigation and confuse public BUT we should not fall for these.



Dont fall, good for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

Hasina fears further 'sabotage'Dhaka, Mar 3 (bdnews24.com) - Prime minister Sheikh Hasina says she fears further sabotage after the bloody BDR mutiny and that the conspirators are not finished yet. 

"Many did not like the incident to end so soon; the game is still on and the conspirators are not taking a break," she said at a seminar on the country's independence hero Sheikh Mujibur Rahman's historic March 7 speech at the Institution of Engineers, Bangladesh Tuesday. 

The mutiny might have gone further, the prime minister added. 

"I don't know whether I could speak here today," she said in her first public remarks outside parliament since the renegade border guards mutinied at their headquarters on Feb. 25-26. 

"All will have to remain alert against conspiracy." 

On the massacre of the army officers, Hasina said, "No incident could be more condemnable." 

The ruling Awami League chief mourned the slain army officers and prayed for their eternal peace at the beginning of her speech. 

She spoke of the Feb. 25 BDR mutiny and urged all to remain on guard in these critical hours. 

"Somehow we'll have to succeed in fulfilling the pledge for change, upon which we have come to power." 

Hasina, daughter of Sheikh Mujib, said, "My father used to say, '[We] cannot live with the West Pakistanis; the country must be freed'." 

"He used to say, 'There will be elections and we will win majority, but power will not be handed over'." 

"There will be war and we will gain freedom," Hasina quoted him as saying. 

"My father was right; he could predict." 

Hasina introduced the man, 'Khair', who filmed Sheikh Mujib's Mar 7 speech at then the Racecourse Maidan in Dhaka. 

The Mar. 7 speech was screened at the seminar, organised by Sheikh Mujib Memorial trust. 

bdnews24.com/sum/khk/bd/2011h.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> There was no blasting when Indian media made baseless accusation to SQC. Now that SQC filed $100 million lawsuit against Indian media (that means they have to prove the validity) Indian hired awami politicians and media are in "blasting" job. Look which media "daily star" - pattern of deception are all familiar.



Its in all media.

*SQ Chy in hot water after derogatory comment in House*

SQ Chy in hot water after derogatory comment in House :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## TopCat

Proud2Indian said:


> Tx for reply
> All reasons are possible but look at this, THIS IS MESS. There are other ways to achieve the objective you have mentioned. This incident could have happened 6 mnts bfr or after. It can be at some other time. But timming is biggest factor due to which I doubt that this can have Indian involvement and If there is Indian Involvement than GOD help us. This action has weaken the position of PM hasina and She has to take strong stand now while dealing with India. THis will be despite India is involved or not. This is the only reason for me to believe that Indian are wise enough to strengthen the position of friend who can help us in long term rather then underminning her position.



This kind of projects takes years to implement. I bet if it were RAW they might had been working on it for the last 3/4 years. When AL came to power, it were in the final stage and there is no way on earth they will stop it, as Hasina came to power. Its all about personal achievement...


----------



## leonblack08

*Surviving officers requested to join BDR*
UNB, Dhaka

The army officers, who managed to survive while working at the BDR headquarters at Pilkhana during the February 25-26 mutiny, have been earnestly requested to join their offices at the BDR headquarters soon.

*&#8220;The army officers, who were stationed at BDR headquarters at Pilkhana during the mutiny and the worst massacre in history, and managed to survive in various ways, have been earnestly requested by the home ministry to join the BDR headquarters soon,&#8221;* said a home ministry release today (Tuesday).

The Daily Star - Details News

this is like asking to go to hell again.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *
> 
> this is like asking to go to hell again.*


*


That's one of thing indians wants to gain separate army command from BDR because that's what make BDR stronger.

But facts remains that only handful BDR were involved in the massacre and thousands other already responded to call of duty.

Sure this is ultimate suffering and sacrifice these officers are doing but branding "hell" would be disrespectful to their dedication.*


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> But facts remains that only handful BDR were involved in the massacre and thousands other already responded to call of duty.



So is this info wrong..

"The authorities are still searching for more than 1,000 border guards who have been charged with murder"..BBC News

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Bangladesh police hold 'mutineer'


----------



## idune

Bull said:


> So is this info wrong..
> 
> "The authorities are still searching for more than 1,000 border guards who have been charged with murder"..BBC News
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Bangladesh police hold 'mutineer'



This is just another stupid question.


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> This is just another stupid question.



Why? Why is this a stupid question. It was claerly quoted by BBC today that too.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

*Sir Munshi*


> The BDR Mutiny - revenge for Padua and Boraibari
> It is now widely believed that the barbarous mutiny at BDR HQ (Pilkhana) in Dhaka was perpetrated in revenge for the death of 19 BSF jawans killed (after they intruded on to Bangladesh territory) in the counter-attack by the BDR at Padua of Sylhet and Boraibari of Roumary on April 18, 2001.


I just want to say India just don't have the mentality of Israel. Otherwise we as a nation has enough fire power to directly take on your BDR/Army. Time again I am giving importance on one point come out with the evidence that India is involved and don't speculate. Your *RAB* has nabbed the mutiny leader as reported and he must have confesed something. Your Army/Govt (don't know who is in control like pakistan) can release his statement.

*Sir Idune*


> Awami govt influenced by india and there are already strong evidence that indo Awami nexus are behind this massacre.


I fail to understand if citizens of BD has no faith in AL howcome this party won a landslide victory or it is a view of few people like you on this forum. If they feel BNP is good for your country why is perfomed miserably.
India is waiting for evidence of its involved. If you can't provide that than keep on speculating..nothing will happen and nothing will change.
Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HK-47

> Anouncing Shakil's death could be something like this or becaue they got some concrete info from somebody in B'desh as there wer elot of local guys on their mobile phones in Dhaka


Possibly.

I believe the army officers should be there in the force ....ALL officers should be from the army.If you want to be an officer in the BDR don't join the enlisted ranks.Period.Apply for the corps of officers in the army instead.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Bull said:


> So is this info wrong..
> 
> "The authorities are still searching for more than 1,000 border guards who have been charged with murder"..BBC News
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Bangladesh police hold 'mutineer'



This is a big organization and the top brass is already dead. Even army thought it were 100 officers dead, but later they found it was like 60s. Counting and reporting still going on. A lot of people reported in different part of the country, also few are too afraid to report. We have to wait few more days to get the actual numbers.


----------



## Bull

iajdani said:


> This is a big organization and the top brass is already dead. Even army thought it were 100 officers dead, but later they found it was like 60s. Counting and reporting still going on. A lot of people reported in different part of the country, also few are too afraid to report. We have to wait few more days to get the actual numbers.



Ok i understand. With the ring leader apparently arrested, more will be out in the coming days.


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> So is this info wrong..
> 
> "The authorities are still searching for more than 1,000 border guards who have been charged with murder"..BBC News
> 
> BBC NEWS | South Asia | Bangladesh police hold 'mutineer'



That's because a case was filed for 1000 others.We do not know the actual number of killers,but according to the survivors it ranges between 100 to 200.

Also,many BDR men did not report within deadline,out of fear or fear of being caught,now arrest warrant have been issued against them.


----------



## TopCat

Bull said:


> Ok i understand. With the ring leader apparently arrested, more will be out in the coming days.



I doubt they are ring leaders. None of the ringleader were wearing uniform who actually did the killing. They are long gone, who knows might had crossed the border.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Sure this is ultimate suffering and sacrifice these officers are doing but branding "hell" would be disrespectful to their dedication.



Branded it "hell" as the situation they went through was like hell.Surely many would hesitate to go back there,as they have suffered psychologically.

But at the same time it is important that they join.Otherwise,army can't divert its other officers to BDR.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> I doubt they are ring leaders. None of the ringleader were wearing uniform who actually did the killing. They are long gone, who knows might had crossed the border.



Yes,but I suspect DAD Touheed was involved in killing too.
Most killers are gone and I fear most of them are into India now.


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Yes,but I suspect DAD Touheed was involved in killing too.
> Most killers are gone and I fear most of them are into India now.



Nope Touheed was not involved. He was also captured with another officer. He was brought out only for negotiation by the soldiers. Another officer already said that.


----------



## Al-zakir

RAB nabs 'mutiny leader'



Dhaka, Mar 3 (bdnews24.com)--The alleged leader of the murderous Feb 25-26 BDR mutiny, Touhidul Alam, and four others were arrested Tuesday in the capital, RAB said.

"Five including DAD Touhid and DAD Abdur Rahim have been arrested in Hajaribagh," commander AK Azad, director of legal and media wing of the elite Rapid Action Battalion, told bdnews24.com. Rahim was earlier identified as a sepoy.

"It was a joint operation of the RAB intelligence wing and local RAB 2, based on information from another intelligence agency," RAB later said in a statement.

"They were arrested in a residential area near the Methorpatti (sweepers' colony) in Hajaribagh at 5:30pm," the statement said.

The other three arrested were not among those named in the case filed on Feb 28.

RAB gave the three names as Habilder Azad Ali, Nayek Md Feroz Ahmed and Sepoy Zahir Hossain.

Touhidul Alam, a deputy assistant director, had led a rebel team in negotiations with the government during 33-hour mutiny ending Thursday evening.

Two days later, the government sued him and five others, charging them with treason, murder, arson and looting.

The case, filed by the Lalbagh police, was registered Saturday night. A magistrate on Sunday took the charges into cognizance.

Over a thousand BDR men were also charged, but the Lalbagh OC Nobojyoti Khisha did not identify them.

At least 62 army officers were dead or missing in the mutiny, according to the army. Civilians and BDR men were also killed.

DAD Touhid led a team of 14 BDR men to talks with the prime minister at her home on the day the border guards rose in rebellion at their headquarters in the capital.

Touhid also led the renegade BDR men in negotiations that followed with the home minister late into the night.

The other four names that Khisha mentioned in his submission were DAD Nasiruddin Khan, DAD Mirza Habibur Rahman, DAD Jalil (one name given), Sepoy Selim.

"More DADs may be involved with the incident," Khisa had said after filing the case.

Khisa said in his court submission the government had information that the rebel border guards were 'instigated by vested quarters to upset the stability of the state and to make unlawful gains'.

Their action amounted to treason, the court was told.

Police attributed the delay in filing the case to time taken 'to analyse the situation, gather information on the events and complete official formalities'.

After the first round of talks with the rebels on Feb 25, prime minister Sheikh Hasina offered a general amnesty to the BDR mutineers, but later said the pardon would not cover those who directly killed, looted or committed such other criminal acts.

The prime minister told parliament Sunday that the BDR revolt was a "completely pre-planned massacre".

:: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> *FROM Engr. Shamim Chowdhury - *
> 
> _Mr. MBI Munshi, you are trying to make your connection with Pakistan Defense Forum very innocent one but it is not. You are not a general member of Pakistan Defense Forum. Pakistan Defiance Forum, which runs by ISI, puts your membership as SENIOR MEMBER. Your involvement and contribution been awarded with the title of a Brigadier Geeral. Why Mr. Munshi? What you have done so good to defend Pakistan defense and its intelligence unit ISI to award you with prestigious rank of Brigadier?
> 
> I truly think your contribution on defending Pakistan is extraordinary (LA JAWAB). In less then two years with this forum from March 8th of 2007 your contributed Total Posts stands to 2,364 (TWO THOUSAND THREE HUNDRED AND SIXTY FOUR), (MURHABA ZANAB) One can easily understand how much you care defending Pakistan and defaming its enemies which off course includes Bangladesh.
> 
> Your enlistment with Pakistan Defense will go into its second anniversary in SIX more days (March 8th of 2007 to March 8th of 2009). What will be your rank? Are they going to give you the rank of Major General or you will get double promotion and become Lieutenant General for your tireless contribution defend Pakistan defense?_




Wow really. Is it that easy to become ISI agent? I am available any time....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Al-zakir said:


> Wow really. Is it that easy to become ISI agent? I am available any time....



Indians have become nervous with fingers being pointed at them so they make wild and personal allegations. I think the BD government should produce a dossier and seek the extradition of suspects in India including RAW operatives.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*5000 BDR jawans report for duty*

Nearly 5000 BDR jawans who fled the capital's BDR headquarters during or after the BDR mutiny have reported back until yesterday evening, an army official said.

As of 5:00 pm yesterday nearly 5000 BDR members, both in uniform and plain clothes, have reported back so far, an on duty major said.

After reporting at the Bangladesh Rifles headquarters, most of the BDR men, except suspected BDR mutineers, have been ordered to go on leave, he said.

The border guard personnel, waiting to report back at Dhanmondi's Abahani field, were being shifted to the BDR headquarters from yesterday morning to dusk.

Hundreds of the paramilitary border guard members had crowded to report back to the headquarters since Sunday after the government Saturday ordered them to return to duty within 24 hours. The reporting resumed Monday morning after it postponed at 9pm Sunday.

Thousands of family members and relatives of the BDR personnel yesterday crowded at the main gate of the headquarters with fear of what would be happened to their nearer and dearer ones.

ASP Abdul Kahhar Akand of Criminal Investigation Department said they had collected evidences of the bloody BDR mutiny that left 73 dead including army officers deputed in BDR and were trying to collect more.

He, however, refused to give more detailed information on the progress up of the investigation of the massacre.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The role of the media in national crises*

How the media can "play" with a situation and affect its outcomes has been starkly brought out during the BDR massacres of 25/26 February 2009. Initially the media focused entirely on the mutineers, carrying their "message" to the public without in the least bit realizing the implications or looking in depth at the realities behind the utterances of the mutineers. Consider, for example the fact that the media coverage of the mutiny initially brought public opinion in favor of the mutineers and then after the mutiny was over and all the dead bodies were coming out, public opinion went against the mutineers and for the dead and injured Army officers. All that the public got was all that the media got resulting in public mood swings first one way and then entirely the other way. In crisis situations, such public mood swings can be dangerous because the public might stymie any attempts of the government to mitigate the situation, if the public does not see eye-to-eye with the government. This brings to the fore the greater question of the responsibility of the media in public life, particularly in crises situations.

There is little doubt, that the print media in Bangladesh has played a very crucial role in public life for well over half-a-century. To a very large extent the success of our movement to nation-statehood, starting from the language movement to the liberation war and beyond, can be attributed to the print media. This long experience in getting news to the public and moulding their opinions, has provided the print media with some sort of written and unwritten "ethics" and codes of conduct which permits objectivity and balance in providing news coverage and shaping public opinion behind issues of "national" and common interest. Over the last one decade, however, the print media has become "big business" purely engaged in hedonistic search for the 5 Ps of profit, propaganda, political influence, prestige with public service coming at the last, if at all. This has destroyed whatever principals and ethics that the media subscribed to or believed in.
The case for the electronic media, which came up like mushrooms within the last one decade, is even worse with every TV camera looking for sensational "breaking news" - objectivity, ethics, principles and public service and interests be damned - all in search for profits and political influence.
This being the case public trust and confidence in the media has eroded to such an extent that nobody is ready to believe anything that the media says, projects or broadcasts. Infact, in many respects, the "public" feels not only confused but also harassed and misled by the media. Thus the entire role and responsibility of the media comes into question.

Under the circumstances, the media itself as well as the government must take stock and come to grips of what the media stands for right now and what it ought to stand for. Attempts need to be made to turn the 5 Ps around with public service coming first and all the other Ps of prestige, profit, political influence and propaganda coming in the end. 

editorial


----------



## Al-zakir

MBI Munshi said:


> Indians have become nervous with fingers being pointed at them so they make wild and personal allegations. I think the BD government should produce a dossier and seek the extradition of suspects in India including RAW operatives.



I think time has finally arrive that we should take bold step and declare India as enemy state. No other country desire a weak bd military than India and clearly this so called BDR revolt point all the finger toward Indian involvement. Their main motive was to create massive disorder in the country, take over our security and disable our military.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Some questions to think about......

25th February Carnage and Crtical questions

Tuesday March 03 2009 14:26:51 PM BDT

Farid Majumder, Bangladesh


1. Why PM took so much time to take decision? Although she knew about the revolt just within one hour and BDR commander Major-General Shakil Ahmed requested her for help.

2. Why president Zillur Rahman was quiet?

3. Why Nanok is sent to Pilkhana to negotiate? He lived in Agartola for two years and lived under control of BSF.

4. Why not Amu or Tofail or Motia or Shuronjit or other senior respected AL leaders, or ex-BDR generals?

5. Why Army/BDR intelligence failed? Who was responsible for it?

6. Why Indian Army was ready to interfere? Usally it takes minimum six months to ready this type of action. Did they know it before and just waiting f or a call from PM?

7. Did PM threat our army to call Indian army, if Bangladesh army tries to take power and impose martial law removing her government?

8. Why Indian Newspapaers know everything?

9. Why Indian Foreign Ministry in Delhi summoned Bangladesh ambassador for briefing? Are we a sub state of India? Why our foreign minister did not protest it?

10. Why BSF sent SMS to BDR to help?

11. Why Deputy Assistant Director (DAD) Touhidul Alam tried to escape with a car belonging to a ruling party parliament member? Whom belongs this car?

12. Who were the people with red mask within Pilkhana?

13. Who helped the killer to escape from Pilkhana?

14. Who are the people, who took part in a meeting day before? (according to Ershad)

15. Why there is no judge in the investigation committee?

16. Who has most interest to do harm Bangladesh?

17. Who will b e the most beneficiary of this killing?

18. Is it an act of JMB?

19. Is it an act of leftist group?

20. Is it panned by Indian RAW with the help of their agents in Bangladesh?

21. Is it the revenge of 15th August 1975?

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=250083


----------



## Al-zakir

> 21. Is it the revenge of 15th August 1975?



Personally I wouldn't be surprise!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Neo

*Pakistan denies involvement in Bangladesh mutiny​*
ISLAMABAD (March 03 2009): Pakistan on Monday denied an Indian newspaper report claiming its military intelligence was linked to the bloody mutiny in Dhaka by the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) last week. On Sunday, the Times of India citing unnamed sources, said arrested mutineers had "thrown up the name" of senior Bangladeshi businessman and politician, Salauddin Qadeer Chowdhury - who is close to Pakistan's "military intelligence complex" and the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP).


----------



## MastanKhan

Al-zakir said:


> Wow really. Is it that easy to become ISI agent? I am available any time....




Hi,

Who is this guy Engr Shamim---and what was that letter or article about.


----------



## ejaz007

So the site is run by ISI and we all are agents. I didn't even knew I was an ISI agent.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Who is this guy Engr Shamim---and what was that letter or article about.



Engr. Shamim is a Bangladeshi expat in the US. He was responding to an article I wrote titled "The BDR Mutiny - revenge for Padua and Boraibari." He was arguing that my claims in the article about an Indian hand in the mutiny could not be believed because I was a member of the Pakistan Defence Forum and therefore an ISI agent.


----------



## HK-47

> Smuggling thru' Rajshahi border points goes up
> Anwar Ali, Rajshahi
> 
> Smuggling through the Rajshahi border points have increased considerably due to laxness of border guards in the last few days, said people in the bordering villages.
> 
> Indian drugs including heroin and phensidyl and clothes are entering the country through the borders in huge quantity, they said.
> 
> &#8220;One has to cross the Padma River twice to go to the Indian border at Char Majardia. There are at least 10 boats at ferry points for carrying smuggled items,&#8221; said a villager.
> 
> While going to the village at daytime, this correspondent saw some 11 boats at the first ghat (ferry point) on the Padma and 14 boats at the next ghat but only one boat in each ghat was engaged in carrying villagers across the river.
> 
> Villagers said smugglers use the other boats only during the night.
> 
> Similar picture is available also at other Padma ghats toward the Indian borders including Sonaikandi, Khar Chaka, Bidirpur and Char Asariadaha.
> 
> Five BDR men were seen on duty at Char Majardia BDR camp. Asked about the boats, Havildar Daud Hossain said those boats are used during the rainy season. He denied smugglers' activity on the border.
> 
> &#8220;A section of border guards were always helpful to us. Now anxious about their fate after the incident in Dhaka, many of them are staying inside their camps,&#8221; a smuggler told this correspondent during the latter's visit to Godagari.
> 
> Mansur Ali, a member of Char Asariadaha union parishad, said Indian villagers with the help of Indian BSF members are taking away crops and grass from Bangladesh fields on Manik Chalk border areas.
> 
> &#8220;Anti-smuggling operations have almost become ineffective,&#8221; he said in a tone of disappointment.
> 
> BOP officials at different borders claimed they returned to their duties as before. &#8220;Smugglers have no scope to be active as Indian BSF are on high alert following Bangladesh incident&#8221;, said a BOP official.



The Daily Star - Details News

Look who's benefiting from all this.Could be possibly be a revenge.But they killed so many BD civilians near the border would they want to do this too?don't forget other parties can also benefit from this massacre even those within the country.



> Why BSF sent SMS to BDR to help?


Is there any evidence about this?




> Law enforcers in fresh drives destroyed more poppy fields during the last one week.
> 
> Poppy fields on 18 bighas of land were destroyed during three separate drives in Shahbazpur union under Shibganj upazila in Chapainawabganj district in last seven days, reports our correspondent.
> 
> Earlier law enforcement agencies destroyed poppy fields in villages near Myanmar and Jhenidah borders, and seized poppy plants and seeds in Khulna city.
> 
> Narcotics Control Department found the poppy fields in bordering Chapra, Koilabari and Pardilalpur villages in Shibganj upazila under Chapainawabganj district, said Abul Kalam Azad, officer-in-charge of Shibganj Police Station.
> 
> Acting on a tip, officials of narcotics control officials and Shibganj police led by Upazila Nirbahi Officer Abu Taher Mohammad Masud Rana raided Chapra village on Sunday and destroyed the poppy plants grown on two bighas of land in the village, some 45 kilometre from the district town.
> 
> M Hossain of Monakash in Shibganj upazila cultivated poppy on the land taking lease from a villager.
> 
> Hossain went into hiding after the poppy field was detected.
> 
> The law enforcers raided Koilabari village in the same union and destroyed another poppy field on ten bighas of land Saturday evening.
> 
> The team destroyed six bighas of poppy field in Pardilalpur village under Shibganj upazila and arrested Zamirul, 25, Rafiqul, 37, Nasim, 26, Elius, 65, and Rasel Babu, 18, hailing from different villages in Shibganj upazila on February 25.
> 
> After taking lease from the villagers, several people cultivated poppy on the lands. Farmers in the neighbourhood remained in the dark about poppy cultivation as the poppy growers told local people that those were oil producing plants, said Tozammel Haque, chairman of Shahbajpur union.
> 
> Narcotics Control Department lodged three separate cases with Shibganj Police Station against twelve people in this connection with poppy cultivation in the three places.
> 
> Earlier on February 9 and 10, army and BDR personnel aided by paratrooper commandos destroyed poppy fields on large areas in remote Sangu Reserve Forest under Bandarban district near Myanmar border, reports our Bandarban correspondent.
> 
> A few criminal groups allegedly force the locals to grow poppy there.
> 
> Narcotics Control Department with the help of police, Rapid Action Battalion and BDR on February 21 destroyed a poppy field on five bighas of land at Nepa village under Moheshpur upazila in Jhenidah district, reports our Jhenidah correspondent. An Indian citizen had 'leased' the land to cultivate poppy there.
> 
> Narcotics Control officials on February 22 recovered 188 poppy plants and seeds from a nursery in Khulna city, reports our staff correspondent from Khulna.



The Daily Star - Details News

I hope the BDR is back in full action and the reclamation of border lands goes on.


----------



## MastanKhan

ejaz007 said:


> So the site is run by ISI and we all are agents. I didn't even knew I was an ISI agent.



Hi Ejaz,

See what happens when you sign up without reading the fine print.

And where is WEBBY---look here now---you make generals and colonels out of us ordinary people and see what people think of that---lands some of us in serious trouble---

and Mr Munshi---ignorance is a bliss---but you have to be careful of what the ignorant say about you---because we are unable to understand their perverted reasoning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh mutiny: India moves more troops to WB*

NEW DELHI: India has airlifted "elements'' of its para-brigade based in Agra to Kalaikunda in West Bengal to deal with any contingency which
arises due to the internal turmoil in Bangladesh.

Sources said over a battalion strength (over 1,000 soldiers) of the 50 Independent Parachute Brigade was moved on Sunday from Agra to Kalaikunda, which has a large IAF base.

"Depending on the situation, more could follow. With Bangladesh army progressively taking over from the paramilitary BDR in posts along the Indo-Bangladesh border, it's a precautionary move,'' said a source.

With India keen on securing Bangladesh's firm cooperation in rooting out anti-Indian terror and insurgent outfits operating from its soil, the armies from the two countries recently came together to hold their first-ever counter-terrorism exercise in February-March.

Over the last couple of years, New Delhi has actively worked towards bolstering ties with Dhaka - which included forging links with Bangladesh Army chief General Moeen U Ahmed, who took over the country's reins in early-2007 - with one of the main objectives being the need for both countries to "resolutely'' tackle terrorism together.

New Delhi wants Dhaka to act decisively against the over 100 suspected terror-training camps and hideouts of North-East insurgent outfits within its borders, apart from a hard crackdown on Harkat-ul-Jihad-Islami (HuJI), which has left its imprints in several terror attacks in India.

Bangladesh mutiny: India moves more troops to WB-India-The Times of India


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Please click on link and download to listen three mp3 files containing verbatim footage of the acrimonious meeting between Army Officers and Prime Minister Sheikha Hasina at the Army Headquarter.

File 1: http://www.upload-mp3.com/files/8204_s0tve/PM Army HQ 3.mp3

File 2: http://www.upload-mp3.com/files/8203_nhu1f/PM Army HQ 2.mp3

File 3: http://www.upload-mp3.com/files/8202_tuf4v/PM Army HQ 1.mp3

BDOSINT 24/7

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

MBI Munshi said:


> *Bangladesh mutiny: India moves more troops to WB*
> 
> NEW DELHI: India has airlifted "elements'' of its para-brigade based in Agra to Kalaikunda in West Bengal to deal with any contingency which
> arises due to the internal turmoil in Bangladesh.
> 
> Sources said over a battalion strength (over 1,000 soldiers) of the 50 Independent Parachute Brigade was moved on Sunday from Agra to Kalaikunda, which has a large IAF base.
> Bangladesh mutiny: India moves more troops to WB-India-The Times of India


If this report is true,this should be great news for you guys. A lot of my friends of DB in this forum want to see this. BD army taking over BDR posts. So BSF will be replaced by Indian Army and may be with some light and heavy artillery guns. Lets the situation escalate by someones mistake at the border, either by BD Army/Indian Army and we will have a lot of fire works after that.
Thanks


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

Al-zakir said:


> I think time has finally arrive that we should take bold step and declare *India as enemy state*. No other country desire a weak bd military than India and clearly this so called BDR revolt point all the finger toward Indian involvement. Their main motive was to create massive disorder in the country, take over our security and disable our military.


*Mr. Al-zakir* Please ask your Govt to call our ambassador to your foreign office ask him to leave BD within 24 hours and declare India as a enemy country. India will never mind. We don't need you at all it is the other way around.


----------



## Bull

Al-zakir said:


> I think time has finally arrive that we should take bold step and declare India as enemy state. No other country desire a weak bd military than India and clearly this so called BDR revolt point all the finger toward Indian involvement. Their main motive was to create massive disorder in the country, take over our security and disable our military.



Takeover BD and then do what? Disable the military? For what?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bull said:


> Takeover BD and then do what? Disable the military? For what?



To get your damned transit and access to Chittagong Port.


----------



## Bull

MBI Munshi said:


> To get your damned transit and access to Chittagong Port.



And for that we would take up governing your nation. Thats a very sick tradeoff.


----------



## idune

NSG_BlackCats said:


> BD army taking over BDR posts.
> Thanks



That's the propaganda BSF and indian agents propagated to BDR by SMS and other means. So that BDR leave their post and BSF carried out nefarious activity. Then Indian govt created excuse to send it's troops to Bangladesh.
And India is still wish to deceive people that they were not behind this massacre??? Only in twisted indian psyche...


----------



## HK-47

I think we are straying from the topic.



> We don't need you at all it is the other way around.


its either we need each other or we don't need each other.In fact BD economy has grown without much Indian help FYI.You really haven't done much for our nation apart from '71 afaik.

I don't know why the Indians keep mentioning HUJI.It's the JMB over here,no?

Indian media is confusing.Total BS about army taking over BDR Posts.It were police first and then BDR officers and personnel returning to their BOPs.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bull said:


> And for that we would take up governing your nation. Thats a very sick tradeoff.



To keep your country together you need transit and access to Chittagong Port and a weak and subservient Bangladesh. That has been India's goal since 1971.


----------



## rubyjackass

What are the benefits of accessing Chittagong port?
Why will someone try to destabilize an entire nation for a Port?
Is the port so priced?


----------



## idune

rubyjackass said:


> What are the benefits of accessing Chittagong port?
> Why will someone try to destabilize an entire nation for a Port?
> Is the port so priced?



If you do not know DON'T come here to argue. Learn first and then come, this is not kindergarten.

To BD members, its obvious indians are trying to hijack this thread and answering their stupid question we would just fall for it.


----------



## rubyjackass

I was not arguing in the last post... Asking for opinions


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

idune said:


> That's the propaganda BSF and indian agents propagated to BDR by SMS and other means. So that BDR leave their post and BSF carried out nefarious activity. Then Indian govt created excuse to send it's troops to Bangladesh.
> And India is still wish to deceive people that they were not behind this massacre??? Only in twisted indian psyche...



*Mr Idune* I hope BD Govt/BD Army/BD Inteligence will not be deceived by so called India Propaganda and will came out with evidence of India involvement. Your *RAB/Army* had arrested some muniters. I hope they will release their confession statement.


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

HK-47 said:


> I think we are straying from the topic.
> its either we need each other or we don't need each other.In fact BD economy has grown without much Indian help FYI.You really haven't done much for our nation apart from '71 afaik.
> I don't know why the Indians keep mentioning HUJI.It's the JMB over here,no?
> Indian media is confusing.Total BS about army taking over BDR Posts.It were police first and then BDR officers and personnel returning to their BOPs.



*Mr HK-47* it is great that BD economy had grown without Indian help. Wish you guys all the best and i hope in future you also don't need us. Indian Media is not confusing. There are certain sections of Indian media who are not reliable even in India (like IndiaTV)..but there are some great ones like NDTV,TimesNow,CNNIBN..and lot more.


----------



## leonblack08

NSG_BlackCats said:


> *Mr HK-47* it is great that BD economy had grown without Indian help. Wish you guys all the best and i hope in future you also don't need us. Indian Media is not confusing. There are certain sections of Indian media who are not reliable even in India (like IndiaTV)..but there are some great ones like *NDTV*,TimesNow,*CNNIBN*..and lot more.



Oh Please,will you stop there.

NDTV was among those who reported that ISI is involved on the very first day when everyone was thinking about the extent of damage.That shows its professionalism,it followed other news channels too.

CNN-IBN,if they fail to prove SAQA chowdhury was behind the attacks and had ISI link,then they will have to pay 100 million dollars to him.As he sued the channel for defamation.

NDTV,CNN-IBN,Star news and Zee news all are of same category.


----------



## leonblack08

*Five rebels remanded, quizzed by CID*
*Another army officer's body identified, BDR soldiers who did not return are now fugitives*

Towhid and other BDR mutineers being taken to court yesterday.
Staff Correspondent

As the Operation Rebel Hunt enters the fourth day, the Criminal Investigation Department (CID) started interrogating five BDR mutiny suspects including suspected ringleader Deputy Assistant Director (DAD) Syed Towhidul Alam after a Dhaka court had placed them on a seven-day remand yesterday.

The other suspects being grilled are DAD Abdur Rahim, Habilder Azad Ali, Nayek Mohammad Firoj Ahmed, and Jawan Zakir Hossain.

Meanwhile, another victim of the mutiny was identified in Dhaka Medical College Hospital (DMCH) morgue yesterday, by matching of fingerprints provided by the victim's family members and colleagues. The victim is now identified as Lt Col Elahi Manzoor Chowdhury.

With the identification of Lt Col Elahi, only two bodies of victims remain to be identified in DMCH morgue, which were recovered from a mass grave in Pilkhana.

Twelve family members of five missing army officials yesterday gave samples of their blood and saliva to the DNA testing lab of DMCH. DNA tests are being carried out to identify the two remaining unidentified bodies kept in the morgue.

"I hope we will be able to complete the tests in seven days," chief of the lab, Sharif Akhteruzzaman, told reporters yesterday.

Till filing of this report late last night, 74 bodies of victims were recovered including of 55 army officers who had been in the service at the time of their slaying.

The two investigation committees, formed by the government and the army, visited BDR Pilkhana Headquarters yesterday.

*CID investigators collected some more evidence from the crime scenes all day long, but none in the probe committees and investigation teams disclosed anything to the media about the findings.*

Fire Service and Civil Defence personnel also continued their search for missing army officers in Pilkhana sewers.

*REMAND OF FIVE MUTINY SUSPECTS*
Our court correspondent reported that five suspects including Towhidul Alam, arrested by Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) the day before, were produced before the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate's (CMM) court yesterday afternoon in bullet-proof vests and helmets with their hands cuffed behind their backs.

Metropolitan Magistrate Abdur Rahim sent them to a ten-day remand.

No lawyer appeared for the defendants during the hearing of the remand prayer by CID.

*During the hearing, Nayek Firoj told reporters that he was not arrested, rather he surrendered, while Habildar Azad Ali said he was arrested from Rangpur on February 27.
*
Of the five arrested suspects, DADs Towhid and Rahim are mentioned as principal accused in the case.

*FUGITIVES*
*BDR personnel who did not report back to their stations within the stipulated time announced by the government, will be considered fugitives and will not be allowed to enter the BDR headquarters until they are proven innocent.*

_*As the Operation Rebel Hunt goes on across the country many BDR personnel, who had not returned to their stations within the deadline, began thronging police stations and the BDR headquarters out of fear yesterday.
*_
*"I will not allow those to enter the headquarters, who did not return within the deadline. Our job does not tolerate violation of discipline,"* BDR Director General Brig Gen Md Mainul Islam told The Daily Star.
*
"In my view they are fugitives, as they violated the code of conduct of their profession. Now they may either surrender to police stations, or get caught in the Operation Rebel Hunt. They will be allowed to enter the headquarters once they are proven innocent,"* Mainul added.

The BDR DG yesterday also issued a notice for all sector commanders and acting sector commanders to attend a combined meeting at 9:00am on March 8 in Shena Kunjo of Dhaka Cantonment.

He, however, could not confirm how many of the deserters are still out, as many of them returned to respective units across the country.

*The 6,124 returnee BDR personnel so far allowed to enter the BDR compound are tasked with jobs of sweeping the compound except the crime scenes.*

Meanwhile, uncertainty looms large over family members of BDR personnel, who accompanied the returnee deserters to Dhaka from different parts of the country. They are waiting outside the headquarters to know the current status of their family members inside Pilkhana compound.

Besides, about 100 BDR personnel who had been on different types of leave, before the mutiny started, thronged the headquarters yesterday to join back.

Sources said, they were kept waiting outside the headquarters till filing of this report.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

leonblack08 said:


> Oh Please,will you stop there.
> 
> NDTV was among those who reported that ISI is involved on the very first day when everyone was thinking about the extent of damage.That shows its professionalism,it followed other news channels too.
> 
> CNN-IBN,if they fail to prove SAQA chowdhury was behind the attacks and had ISI link,then they will have to pay 100 million dollars to him.As he sued the channel for defamation.
> 
> NDTV,CNN-IBN,Star news and Zee news all are of same category.


I am tking on an Indian perspective. Here in India we rate NDTV as a very reliable news channel and don't care what people around the world thought of this channel. 
CCN-IBN will pay 100 million dollars..is that so!!! Where the case has been filed against them..in India court or International Court..


----------



## leonblack08

NSG_BlackCats said:


> I am tking on an Indian perspective. Here in India we rate NDTV as a very reliable news channel and don't care what people around the world thought of this channel.
> CCN-IBN will pay 100 million dollars..is that so!!! Where the case has been filed against them..in India court or International Court..



I think in USA the case was filed,go back few pages you will see the news reports of it.

I know NDTV is award winning channel,especially for Tsunami coverage.But without knowing much about the incident on the very first day blaming ISI,*I would call it very "Irresponsible",don't care what Indian people think.*


----------



## idune

NSG_BlackCats said:


> I am tking on an Indian perspective. Here in India we rate NDTV as a very reliable news channel and don't care what people around the world thought of this channel.
> CCN-IBN will pay 100 million dollars..is that so!!! Where the case has been filed against them..in India court or International Court..



This is Bangladesh internal matter. There is NO indian perspective period. Yet India not only accused Bangladeshi politicians but also 3rd country. That shows how desperate indians are with their agenda. *Shame* is not a word in Indian vocabulary.


----------



## leonblack08

*BDR mutiny to raise govt expenditure*
Fears Muhith
Staff Correspondent

*Finance Minister AMA Muhith yesterday said there will be a pressure on the budget for current fiscal year because of the bloody mutiny at the BDR Headquarters.*

The government expenditure will increase for providing the mutiny victims with compensation, Muhith told journalists after a meeting with Bangladesh Corrugated Carton and Accessories Manufacturers & Exporters Association at his secretariat office.

He said the amount of expenditure is yet to be estimated.

*The sluggishness in business and economic activities following the mutiny would go away within a week, added the finance minister.*

The home ministry will estimate the expenditure for compensations for the mutiny victims and send a proposal to the finance ministry soon, said sources.
 
The finance division will finalise the revised budget for the current fiscal year by this month.

Although only 24 per cent of the development expenditure was met in the first six months of the current fiscal year, 33.3 per cent of the revenue budget was spent in the first five months, finance ministry sources said.

The Daily Star - Details News

A side effect of the "so-called mutiny".Just wondering was this in the minds of conspirators too?


----------



## leonblack08

*FBI agrees to help probe BDR carnage*
Unb, Dhaka

US* Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) has agreed to help Bangladesh in forensic investigation into the BDR carnage.*

Acting Deputy State Department spokesman Gordon Duguid told a regular press briefing in Washington Tuesday that they have received a request from the Bangladesh government for the FBI help in forensic investigation.
*
I believe the FBI has agreed to do that,* Duguid told a correspondent. He, however, could not give further details about when, where and how the FBI will work.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina sought the FBI assistance during telephone conversation with US Assistant Secretary of State for South Asia Richard Boucher on March 1.

*Boucher spoke on behalf of Secretary of State Hillary Clinton and offered the US assistance.*

The Daily Star - Details News

Hold on mateys!Feds are coming!!


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *BDR mutiny to raise govt expenditure* Fears Muhith
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> 
> The government expenditure will increase for providing the mutiny victims with compensation, Muhith told journalists after a meeting with Bangladesh Corrugated Carton and Accessories Manufacturers & Exporters Association at his secretariat office.
> 
> He said the amount of expenditure is yet to be estimated.
> 
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> A side effect of the "so-called mutiny".Just wondering was this in the minds of conspirators too?



In real term compensation would be nothing that is even worth mentioning (few cr). But if govt take steps to replenish BDR arms and go for upgrade there may be *some* cost but still something very negligible in terms of budget and capability.

Real cost here is psychological, human and officer loss.

Fact the Awami finance minister using this sad event as an excuse for budget constraint is really pathetic and goes with Awami League anti defense establishment agenda.


----------



## leonblack08

An extract from Zee news report,showing involvement of outsiders.

Bangladesh investigators probing the mutiny said that they had gathered clues that outsiders in uniform took part in the massacre of army officers as *BDR personnel claimed "masked" soldiers forced them to join the revolt.*

*Newly appointed BDR chief Brigadier General Mainul Islam told the Daily Star that video footage taken during the massacre inside the paramilitary force's headquarters at Pilkhana in Dhaka showed movement of "some unknown people wearing BDR uniforms"
*
For full report:
BDR mutiny suspects remanded in 7-day police custody


I can read Hindi a bit,they were showing this as headline today around noon.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> In real term compensation would be nothing that is even worth mentioning (few cr). But if govt take steps to replenish BDR arms and go for upgrade there may be *some* cost but still something very negligible in terms of budget and capability.
> 
> Real cost here is Psychological, human and officer loss.
> 
> Fact the Awami finance minister using this sad event for budget shortfall is really pathetic and goes with Awami League anti defense establishment agenda.



It will cost to replenish and upgrade arms,but not to give the compensation.
Roughly calculating:75 officers x 10 lakhs,that's very low.
I saw the news report,he later said it will not effect much as it will be given through pension,not at once.


----------



## HK-47

these politicians have crores of money maybe they should give some from their own coffers.
those "unknown people" could have been anyone.Sigh 62 officers.....damn.


----------



## TopCat

5 BDR soldiers captured trying to cross the border, BTV reported...


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Few things I heard from some unconfirmed sources. Your comments are welcomed..
> 
> 1) Sohel Taj has a role in it with Indian linkage.
> 2) Tapos distributed money in Palashi point to the locals at the time of mutiny.
> 3) Vehicles and boats were ready to help flee the rebels.
> 4) Army indicated that India has a hand in it (when 18 BSF soldiers died in the hand of BDR, BSF directors said at that time as they will take the avenge by having BDR soldiers to kill their officers. This is on the record and were placed before Hasina).
> 5) Army asked Hasina in what protocol Rehana is attending all the ministerial level meeting and whether she herself is a spy or not???
> 6) Army wants MUA to extend his tenure for two more years.




Here is the news from preliminary investigation implicating Awami leaders and activites.

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## idune

*More proof points to Indian involvement and Awami govt derailing the investigation
*

1) During the massacre mission using Peelkhana (BDR HQ) towers there were about 350 calls to and from India.

2) There were hundred of SMS messages also found to and from India, during that time.

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

3) There is also news from mobile company insiders, Awami League govt is pushing Norwegian govt and others not to provide any call data record (CDR) to army and other investigators.

For those who does not know,Grameen phone largest cell phone company in Bangladesh is majority owned and operated by Telenor, a Norwegian company which majority owned by Norway govt.


----------



## M_Saint

Leon and others,

Seems like the big chicken is divulding the truth after its SANAS have come home as roasts.. As I have always said that without MUA gang's sheer contribution, RAWAMY LEAGUERS couldn't have come to power, it just has been echoed by no one other than Bishwa Behaya Ershad. Is that a realization or frustration for not getting enough CHORER MAALS? 

AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS


----------



## idune

Did anyone hear about state minister for home affairs Sohel Taj otherwise known as pizza Taj? Apparently, Bangladesh mission in US could not find his whereabouts and Awami league govt is mum about it.

For those who does not know, Sohel Taj is son of late Awami league leader Tajuddin Ahmed who once conspired with India to sideline Sheikh Mujub. From Mujib close circle who are familiar with the conspiracy, told that Mujib came to know about the Tajuddin-Indian conspiracy after Chinese had tipped him off. What an irony, now Tajuddin son is doing his father line of work with Indians and conspiring again after 35 years.


----------



## SurvivoR

M_Saint said:


> Leon and others,
> 
> Seems like the big chicken is divulding the truth after its SANAS have come home as roasts.. As I have always said that without MUA gang's sheer contribution, RAWAMY LEAGUERS couldn't have come to power, it just has been echoed by no one other than Bishwa Behaya Ershad. Is that a realization or frustration for not getting enough CHORER MAALS?
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS



*Murder of Army Officers  Wrong man chosen as IO*

Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury 



Following brutal murder of Army Officers inside Bangladesh Riffles [BDR] Headquarters during February 25 and 26, a case was lodged with Lalbagh Police Station by officer-in-charge Nabojyoti Khisha. Main accused in the case is one of the kingpins of the brutality, Towhidul Alam, former deputy assistant director of BDR. 

It was naturally expected that after such tragic brutality in the history of Bangladesh, the ruling government might have shown minimum sincerity in at least investigating the case through neutral hands, so that perpetrators, belonging to any quarter, would be identified for trial. Abdul Kahhar Akhand, Assistant Superintendent of Police [ASP], who only couple of back got his job back, after Awami League government, came in power. Another officer who has been made the comrade of Kahhar Akhand is ASP Bazlur Rahman. Both are with Criminal Investigation Department [CID]. 

*It is learnt from a number of dependable sources that, Abdul Kahhar Akhand and Bazlur Rahman are Awami League loyalists and extreme critic of Bangladesh Army. They are amongst the very few police officers, who were always using abusive words about Bangladesh Army, especially while referring to 2-year interim government role, said the source. *
*Although an ASP in designation, Kahhar Akhand keeps direct contact with the Prime Minister and Home Minister. As soon as he joined CID after getting back job, government became busy in arranging a new luxurious jeep for him along with all other facilities to let others in CID realize that, he [Kahhar] belongs to Awami League. It may be mentioned here that, during 1996-2001, Awami League government could not find a more trusted man than Kahhar Akhand to entrust with the investigation of Bangabandhu murder case and jail killing case.* 
Trial into the jail killing case was completed in 282 working days.. Three junior officers were given death sentence for the crime while 11 of the 12 absconding accused officers were given life sentence. It is significant that all the 11 have already been sentenced to death for killing Mujibur Rahman and his family. While pronouncing the verdict, Justice Motiur Rahman, blamed the Investigating Officer [Abdul Kahhar Akhand] for faulty investigation and said all the killers of the four national leaders could not be awarded capital punishment due to IOs negligence. The original charge sheet could not be traced. Jail officers and security personnel who were on duty during the killings were not charge-sheeted. 

Due to the inordinate delay another key witness and second investigation officer Saifuddin Ahmed suffered from paralysis and could not depose before the court. Commenting on Abdul Kahhar Akhands role as the investigation officer, Dhakas influential newspaper The Daily Star said, Investigation officer [IO] Abdul Kahar Akhand blackened the profession of the police by committing crucial and dangerous flaws in the investigation. All killers in the case could not be tried due to his farcical investigation into the incident.The IO did not conduct any investigation into the role of a couple of accomplices of Muslemuddin [who led the killing squad], the judge said.


He said the identity of all the killers could be learnt and the court might have awarded them the highest punishment had the IO conducted a proper investigation.Akhand did not present any such evidence to the court that would have revealed and proved the identities of the nine killers.According to the statement of a jail guard, who saw nine army personnel entering the prison, the jail authorities had indirectly taken part in the killings by assisting the nine who killed the four leaders.But the IO did not investigate into this matter. According to the jail guard, security personnel stood inactive as the brutal murder and macabre took place. 


The judgment said the IO failed to produce the real killers on the dock and did not investigate into the role of those whom he produced.He did not bring to book the people who opened the jail gate for the killers and helped in gathering the four leaders in a cell and killing them. Now, again, the very controversial and questioned police officer like Abdul Kahhar Akhand, who had already been questioned of his efficiency and expertise by the higher judiciary of Bangladesh, has been appointed as the Investigation Officer [IO] of the very sensitive and important BDR Massacre case. From the first hour of being appointed as the investigation officer of BDR Massacre Case, both Abdul Kahhar Akhand and Bazlur Rahman are constantly contacting the Home Minister and other leaders of Awami League, for their guidance on the investigation. 


It may be further mentioned here that, Akhand is awaiting another promotion in weeks, so the new case has become an important tool for him in constantly contacting various high ups in the government and pursue his promotion instead of investigation.


Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh


----------



## Proud2Indian

SurvivoR said:


> *It is learnt from a number of dependable sources that, Abdul Kahhar Akhand and Bazlur Rahman are Awami League loyalists and extreme critic of Bangladesh Army. They are amongst the very few police officers, who were always using abusive words about Bangladesh Army, especially while referring to 2-year interim government role, said the source. *
> *Although an ASP in designation, Kahhar Akhand keeps direct contact with the Prime Minister and Home Minister. As soon as he joined CID after getting back job, government became busy in arranging a new luxurious jeep for him along with all other facilities to let others in CID realize that, he [Kahhar] belongs to Awami League.
> *


*
As per this report he is loyal to the PM Hasina as per the report


SurvivoR said:



The judgment said the IO failed to produce the real killers on the dock and did not investigate into the role of those whom he produced.He did not bring to book the people who opened the jail gate for the killers and helped in gathering the four leaders in a cell and killing them. Now, again, the very controversial and questioned police officer like Abdul Kahhar Akhand, who had already been questioned of his efficiency and expertise by the higher judiciary of Bangladesh, has been appointed as the Investigation Officer [IO] of the very sensitive and important BDR Massacre case. From the first hour of being appointed as the investigation officer of BDR Massacre Case, both Abdul Kahhar Akhand and Bazlur Rahman are constantly contacting the Home Minister and other leaders of Awami League, for their guidance on the investigation. 
Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh

Click to expand...

And still persons responsible for death of PM Hasina's father got away (As per the judgment not what I am saying). And still PM is trusting her. 

In gist, IO is trusted by PM, she assign her some work which is very personal to her and the IO goofs up. Still he is trusted by PM. 

I guess writer need to first clear in his mind who he is targeting and accusation he want to make.

tx*


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> Leon and others,
> 
> Seems like the big chicken is divulding the truth after its SANAS have come home as roasts.. As I have always said that without MUA gang's sheer contribution, RAWAMY LEAGUERS couldn't have come to power, it just has been echoed by no one other than Bishwa Behaya Ershad. Is that a realization or frustration for not getting enough CHORER MAALS?
> 
> AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS





It is right because if the election would be under previous caretaker govt. and flawed voter list,then they would not come to power.
Ershad's nephew was also killed.His name probably Col.Elahy.Even Ershad wanted military action to be taken at that time.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Did anyone hear about state minister for home affairs Sohel Taj otherwise known as pizza Taj? Apparently, Bangladesh mission in US could not find his whereabouts and Awami league govt is mum about it.
> 
> For those who does not know, Sohel Taj is son of late Awami league leader Tajuddin Ahmed who once conspired with India to sideline Sheikh Mujub. From Mujib close circle who are familiar with the conspiracy, told that Mujib came to know about the Tajuddin-Indian conspiracy after Chinese had tipped him off. What an irony, now Tajuddin son is doing his father line of work with Indians and conspiring again after 35 years.



It is very suspicious that we have not seen him for once during this whole episode.Normally he would be anywhere at any time with the Home minister,but he was no where to be found.
I just wonder why the media not questioning about it.


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> It is right because if the election would be under previous caretaker govt. and flawed voter list,then they would not come to power.
> Ershad's nephew was also killed.His name probably Col.Elahy.Even Ershad wanted military action to be taken at that time.


You see, IGP Nur Mohammad is mourning because his So-In-Law has been killed similarly behaya Ershad is raising his voice because his nephew has been murdered but to them entire nation's peril and other finest sons 
(Mujahid, Shipon etc murder by AL goons in OCT.28th 2006) mother's cries aren't valuable at all since none of the RAWAMY killers have been nabbed. On OCT.28th entire security force stayed mum and facilitated the murder of those finest sons of BD but now the consequence came back to hunt the heads of deshi collaborators of the international schemers. It is like what goes around that comes around or God works in a mysterious way. Self-centered people like Ershad, Nur Mohammad, Hasina of BD; Mush, Zardari, Altaf Hussein of PAK; Mubarak, Abbas etc of Middle East are similar in nature and for them the entire Muslim world is in peril. That is what I've been trying to expose over the years, thanks.


----------



## idune

SurvivoR said:


> *Murder of Army Officers  Wrong man chosen as IO*
> 
> *It is learnt from a number of dependable sources that, Abdul Kahhar Akhand and Bazlur Rahman are Awami League loyalists and extreme critic of Bangladesh Army. They are amongst the very few police officers, who were always using abusive words about Bangladesh Army, especially while referring to 2-year interim government role, said the source. *
> *Although an ASP in designation, Kahhar Akhand keeps direct contact with the Prime Minister and Home Minister. As soon as he joined CID after getting back job, government became busy in arranging a new luxurious jeep for him along with all other facilities to let others in CID realize that, he [Kahhar] belongs to Awami League. It may be mentioned here that, during 1996-2001, Awami League government could not find a more trusted man than Kahhar Akhand to entrust with the investigation of Bangabandhu murder case and jail killing case.*
> 
> 
> Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh



By appointing home minister as head of investigation Awami league made it clear they do not want to real truth to come out. Now with IO it os clear that Hasina herself might me involved in whole plot.


----------



## Bull

Whom are B'deshi members grieving against. They cried out loud it was India, when absolutly no evidence was there. Now when they know its not going to be India, they are finding fault with the system, the guy who is investigating, the govt and all.


----------



## Raquib

Bull said:


> Whom are B'deshi members grieving against. They cried out loud it was India, when absolutly no evidence was there. Now when they know its not going to be India, they are finding fault with the system, the guy who is investigating, the govt and all.



India is still suspected behind the incident mate... RAW of course is not an angel!!


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> It is very suspicious that we have not seen him for once during this whole episode.Normally he would be anywhere at any time with the Home minister,but he was no where to be found.
> I just wonder why the media not questioning about it.



He is in USA chilling with his wife and kids. He probably made enough dough to last him another 100 years.


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> He is in USA chilling with his wife and kids. He probably made enough dough to last him another 100 years.



The timing is suspicious,anyways its just my thought.He might turn out to be innocent.

If he would have been in Bangladesh,then he would had to go inside the BDR HQ carrying white flag instead of Nanak.


----------



## leonblack08

*Mutineers give sensational information in remand: police*

UNB, Savar

Two detained Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) soldiers, who were placed on a seven-day remand in connection with the Pilkhana carnage, *today disclosed some sensational information about the massacre.
*

Ashulia police chief Rafiqul Alam said the suspects-- Jewel Mia and Khairul Islam-- on the first day of their remand, gave some important information about the killing of the army officers during the BDR mutiny.


*Alam, however, refused to disclose the information divulged by the mutineers for the sake of the on-going investigation.*


*He said that full details might be made public on completion of their remand.*


Jewel and Khairul were among the 72 BDR jawans arrested in Savar as they tried to flee from Pilkhana BDR headquarters following February 25-26 revolt and massacre where more than 60 army officers were brutally killed and humiliated.


After their arrest, Ashulia police produced them in court on Wednesday seeking a 10-day remand. But the court granted seven-day remand for each of them.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

*2 Hijbut Tahrir men held in Comilla*
UNB, Comilla

Detective Branch (DB) of police today (Thursday) arrested two suspected members of Hijbut Tahrir in Dharmasagar Paschimpar area in the Comilla town *for distributing leaflets on the BDR mutiny. *


The arrested were identified as Abul Kashem, 27, of Madhabpur upazila of Habiganj district and Solaiman Ahmed Shipu, 24, of Burichang upazila of the district.


Police seized 50 leaflets from their possession.

The Daily Star - Details News

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here is the leaflet,which is blaming "Indian conspiracy".Note that HT is *not banned* in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Al-zakir said:


> He is in USA chilling with his wife and kids. He probably made enough dough to last him another 100 years.



I guess his pizza delivery days are over then. RAW is his new employer now.


----------



## Communist

leonblack08 said:


> *2 Hijbut Tahrir men held in Comilla*
> UNB, Comilla
> 
> Detective Branch (DB) of police today (Thursday) arrested two suspected members of Hijbut Tahrir in Dharmasagar Paschimpar area in the Comilla town *for distributing leaflets on the BDR mutiny. *
> 
> 
> The arrested were identified as Abul Kashem, 27, of Madhabpur upazila of Habiganj district and Solaiman Ahmed Shipu, 24, of Burichang upazila of the district.
> 
> 
> Police seized 50 leaflets from their possession.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Here is the leaflet,which is blaming "Indian conspiracy".Note that HT is *not banned* in Bangladesh.





*Bangladesh: Another RAW Commando Operation To Destabilize Country & Create Civil War 
An act of revenge or a foreign-inspired commando operation: *

*"As the extent of mayhem perpetrated on the army officers in the confines of BDR headquarters at Peelkhana grounds is being revealed, the whole nation is terribly shocked and scared of its potential consequences. While it is still too early to get a complete picture of what actually happened there on February 25-26, it is quite clear that large numbers of armed BDR solders not only rebelled against their lawful commanding officers (deputed from the army) but they also carried out a most gruesome murder campaign in cold blood. According to a press report as many as 135 army officers were killed or missing in the two-day mayhem (PM holds lengthy talks with officers :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::, March 1, 2009). We condemn these acts of barbarity in strongest terms and convey our wholehearted sympathy to the family and friends of the victims..." 
*

Bangladesh Peelkhana massacre: Another RAW commando operation to destabilize country & create civil war? RUPEE NEWS: Recording History, Narrating Archives, Strategic Intellibrief Analysis: Noticias de Rupia | Nouvelles de Roupie | Rupiennachrichten


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Intelligence failure caused BDR disaster *
*
M. Shahidul Islam*

Every crisis must traverse a slotted path to come to its end. The BDR mutiny of February 25 was just the beginning of a major crisis that has long way to cross the finishing line.

That is why the carnage and the genocide of February 25 have begun to alter the internal political dynamics of the country while the prospect of foreign military intervention remains as vibrant as it was on February 25.

*Threat to sovereignty*

The Hindustan Times reported on March 2 that the crisis in Bangladesh had put on alert the armed forces of India who remain stand by for what they said 'humanitarian intervention' inside Bangladesh.

The paper claimed, since the day of the BDR mutiny, Indian Air Force (IAF) transport bases - equipped with IL-76 heavy-lift and AN-32 medium-lift aircrafts- were asked to stay prepared to assist the Bangladesh government, if requested by Dhaka. Quoting an unnamed senior IAF officer, the paper claimed that the largest Indian airbase located in Jorhat, Assam, - which is also the closest one to Bangladesh- stands ready to conduct such a mission.

The Indian readiness to intervene was reinforced further by another statement made on March 4 in Hyderabad by the Director General of the BSF, M L Kumawat. "After this crisis in Bangladesh, we have given direction to all our troops and personnel deployed on Indo-Bangladesh border to remain on high alert," he said.

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina also said on March 3 in a local seminar that the "Conspiracies against Bangladesh are not over yet...There is still a plot to foil the country's democracy, independence and sovereignty," she said, adding, "My own safety is at risk."

Yet, the squabbling between the government and the opposition continues in disregard to a host of impending internal and external threats to the country's stability and the sovereignty. The internal political ambiance has been sharply polarized since the Prime Minister pointed a finger of suspicion toward the opposition leaders for the BDR carnage in the parliament, resulting in the opposition leaders to be more aggressive in blaming the government for the tragedy and its handling.

Meanwhile, the victims - the military officers, their families, colleagues in the service and outside - kept blaming the higher command of the military for its failure to launch a rescue mission soon after the massacre began. The higher command, on the other hand, keeps making excuses that it had no order to intervene militarily to subdue the mutineers despite there being a quickly- organized- preparedness to do so.

*Crisis mishandled*

The pain is made more unbearable when certain facts are made known. For example, observers were awestruck at the PM's disclosure that the assassinated Director General (DG) of the BDR, Maj. Gen. Shakil Ahmed, had called her from his cell phone upon being shot at and requested for help. Although the PM had called the army chief instantly who is learnt to have said, "The military needs an hour and a half, or two, to launch an appropriate mission," no further instruction came from the political leadership to enter the BDR compound during the more than 30 hours long stand off in order to see where thousands of bullets were being fired, and, at who.

The military mission thus aborted, a visibly uncoordinated political mission kept the crisis prolonged for nearly 40 hours. During that time, none had the clue that one of the most heinous carnages of history had occurred within the Pilkhana BDR compound, at a time when the Prime Minister declared a general amnesty to the mutineers and sent her political colleagues to talk to the rebel soldiers inside the BDR head quarters without ensuring first the safety of the entrapped officers and their family members.

Consequently, serious uproars are being raised about the failure of the PM to order the launching of a rescue mission and the absence of pressure for the release of the hostages first, unharmed, as a precondition to the declared amnesty. Besides, the PM, as the country's defence minister, failed to gather enough intelligence to know the true extent of the killings that were going inside the BDR head quarters.

Also surprising is the fact that the PM allowed an MP of the ruling party to launch a publicity campaign to clear the three miles radius of the BDR headquarters, which has further facilitated the fleeing of the murderers from the spot.

*Horrendous discovery*

All that being part of history now, one wonders how it all happened, who did it, and why?

While that is precisely the undertaking of the investigators who will unearth the real intent of the carnage and identify the culprits, the incident demonstrates a serious lapse in military intelligence. The following facts, gathered from over a dozen of reliable sources, further corroborate that fact.

One: Investigators have learnt that a team of 25 trained foreign commandos entered Bangladesh illegally from India through various bordering areas on or within January 11, 2009. They were received and sheltered in Dhaka by individuals working under cover as diplomats.

Two: At the same time, a small group of 10-12 BDR members, including two Deputy Assistant Directors (DADs), were recruited as the internal moles and coordinators to provide precise information to the foreign team via three senior political leaders of the country until the hours of the carnage.

Three: The occasion for the operation was chosen carefully to ensure availability of all senior BDR officers who had gathered in Pilkhana for the annual BDR day celebration. Over 3,000 extra troops also came to Pilkhana for various administrative duties as well as to launch a tattoo show for which the BDR has been historically famous.

Four: The mutiny was slated for February 24, while the PM was in Pilkhana to take salute in the BDR day parade. In consideration of likely collateral harm to the political personalities and other dignitaries who accompanied the PM, the date was changed. However, final coordination and reconnaissance were done that day by some guests who attended the parade, masquerading as VIPs.

Five: Upon conclusion of final reconnaissance, at about 10.30 PM, on February 24, a segment of the foreign killing squad and over 25 BDR soldiers - plus three young - leading politicians of the country - met in a briefing in one of suburban Dhaka residences. The precise timing of the operation and the responsibilities of each small group were decided in that meeting.

Six: As per plan, one of the DADs ensured that members of the BDR cell would be posted on duty on gate number 4 that morning when the DG would sit for the slated Darbar in the Darbar hall.

Seven: On February 25, the D-day, the foreign commando team entered the Pilkhana compound through gate number 4, at 8.10 AM, using a BDR vehicle (Bedford) which the designated DAD had arranged to send for them about an hour ago. Dressed in sports gear (long camouflage trouser, vest, and PT shoe) - in order to be able to quickly change into civil clothes while fleeing after the massacre - the killers entered the Pilkhana compound undetected.

Eight: The BDR vehicle that carried the killers was followed by an ash-colour pick up van which carried initially used arms and ammunition from outside. In order to begin the massacre, one of the Bengali speaking commandos, armed, was ordered to enter the Darbar hall without permission to engage the DG into a provoking altercation.

Nine: Once the DG was shot, other officers, all unarmed, tried to obstruct the lone killer. Within seconds, the action group of the killer team entered the Darbar hall and started killing other officers while the cover up group cordoned the area.

Ten: In the following hours, part B of the mission began by inducting other troops into the team under gun point and the armoury - as well as the intelligence equipments - was looted. The foreign killers and their local henchmen used BDR soldiers on gunpoint to show the locations of other officers, their families, and the offices where vital national security documents remained preserved. Highly classified border security maps, troop deployment plan and initial action plan, etc. were taken away by the foreign commandos.

Eleven: Eyewitnesses say, two of the last foreign commandos - one male and one female - left the BDR compound in the afternoon on February 26, following the surrendering of arms by BDR members who knew nothing about the mutiny even a minute before. These two are presumed to be the leaders of the foreign commando team.

None of the above could have been materialized if the two main national intelligence outfits of the country (DGFI and NSI) have had prior clues about what was being conspired to destroy the armed forces of the country. The foreign commandos took control of BDR's own intelligence outfit, RSU, at the initial stage and used RSU equipments to communicate among themselves during the mutiny. The commanding officer of RSU too was assassinated during the carnage.

That aside, there were other intelligence lapses during the mutiny. In the more than 30 hours while the mutiny prolonged, neither the NSI, nor the DGFI, had any clue about who were being shot at and what exactly went on inside. They also ignored SMS messages from fellow officers, on ground that there was no order from the government to do anything.

In reality, these two agencies were too busy, as they often are, in ensuring security to the VVIPs and VIPs; not the country and its vital institutions that they are oath-bound and mandated to serve and protect.

*Failure of security*

This horrendous lack of intelligence also led to the absence of any special security being arranged at the venue of the DG's Darbar from where the carnage began and spread, despite Standard Operating Procedure (SOP) dictating military commanders to post armed sentry around any gathering of troops or officers, in peace and in war.

As such, the entire security of the day was as usual; the main gates manned by regimental guards, and, gate number four manned by soldiers from that tiny cell created by the two alleged DADs, indoctrinated to be part of a mutiny that tried to rid the BDR of its military command for ever.

Now that the threats to the nation's sovereignty has exacerbated following this tragedy, the wishes of the foreign powers and their henchmen must be thwarted at any cost.

In order to do that, the political leadership and the armed forces must ensure that innocent BDR members do not face any persecutions while the force itself may be renamed as Border Guards Regiment (BGR) and its command may be vested to a newly created Para-Military Division (PMD) within the Armed Forces Division (AFD) of the ministry of defence.

That having done, all eligible BGR members must be sent to the country's borders to uphold the nation's sovereignty at any cost, with a renewed sense of dedication and determination. It's time for the nation to prove: greater the challenge, more determined we are. 

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Carnage plotted at least 2 months back*

*Investigators cite phone records; so far 100 people's involvement found in Pilkhana killing*

Citing telephone records of some suspects, investigators yesterday said the February 25 massacre at BDR Pilkhana headquarters might have been planned at least two months back.

They said so far they have collected the last two months' phone records of the suspects.

Most likely the networking between them had begun much before that. Further investigation will shed light on that, said a high official of a law enforcement agency, requesting anonymity.

The information obtained in interrogations of the arrested mutineers bears out what has been gleaned from analysis of the phone records, he added.

As of yesterday, the investigators have gathered that at least 100 people were involved in the vicious killings of scores of army officials deputed to BDR. However, this number [of mutineers] could shoot up to 1,000 in the end.

Another investigator who too would not speak on record said the maximum participation was from Rifles Security Unit, intelligence wing of BDR, a certain battalion and Regimental Police (RP) of the paramilitary force.

He said the suspects being grilled have disclosed that plotters who include outsiders had been motivating the border guards against their commanding officers. Particularly, the ones who joined the service around two to three years ago had been more involved.

"Some of the mutineers were told that only a few officers would be killed while others were told that none would be killed. The officers would be taken hostage only to be released after the demands are met," the investigator continued.

But as the revolt began, things went beyond their control and an orgy of killings took place.

Investigators said they believe most of the border guards inside the Pilkhana compound knew that something was going to happen.

They said they would not face any major difficulty detecting the BDR troops now that they have access to a database containing details of the 67,000-force.

"Initially, there was no reliable source of information as the mutineers have burnt or destroyed most of the documents at the headquarters," said an investigator.

A member of the Criminal Investigation Department (CID) tasked with investigation of the bloodbath said they are sure the runaway rebels have taken with them small arms and grenades.

The efforts are on to know the number of missing firearms and grenades.

Asked about reports that some mutineers have managed to flee the country by air and through Comilla border, the investigators said they too have such information, but could not yet confirm if it is correct.

The law enforcement agencies and security forces will bring back the suspected rebels to the capital immediately after capture in the countrywide drive styled 'Operation Rebel Hunt'.

They have a helicopter all ready and waiting to fly the rebels back in the city.

Sources in the Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) said over 200 suspected mutineers have already been held in custody.

Besides, they said, they have identified all 14 BDR personnel who participated in negotiations with the government.

Of the 14, five are deputy assistant directors (DAD), two havilders, two nayeks, one lance nayek and four soldiers. The sources, however, declined to divulge the names that are yet to be known like DAD Syed Touhidul Alam's.

Intelligence agencies and committees formed to probe the carnage are working in coordination to help CID come up with a strong charge sheet after investigation.

Meanwhile, a Dhaka court yesterday granted a petition for permission to defuse 17 grenades seized from BDR headquarters.

Chief Metropolitan Magistrate AKM Enamul Haque passed the order following a prayer submitted by CID ASP Abdul Kahar Akand, also investigation officer (IO) of the case filed with Lalbagh Police Station in connection with the mass killings at Pilkhana.

In another development, 22 BDR jawans held in Tangail were shown arrested in the case yesterday.

Metropolitan Magistrate Abdur Rahim granted the prayer for the jawans to be shown arrested.

The IO said the border troops have been rounded up at different parts of Tangail district for alleged links to the bloody mutiny.

The court also ordered that they all be shifted to Dhaka Central jail.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## SurvivoR

*Bangladesh's brutal pay revolt *
As Bangladesh comes to terms with the violence that followed the recent mutiny of border guards, eyewitness and reporter Mark Dummett asks why events spiralled out of control so dramatically. The regular army was deployed to BDR headquarters after gunfire erupted 


The headquarters of the Bangladesh Rifles was built in the days of the British Raj. 

Though surrounded by the congested streets of the capital Dhaka, this huge compound still has a colonial atmosphere. It is a green and pleasant oasis of neatly mown lawns, palm trees, rose gardens and even a small zoo. 


But the deer in the zoo are dying of hunger because the men who normally feed them have either been killed, or have run away. This was the scene of the mutiny that became a massacre. *'On the rampage' The bodies of officers were dumped in mass graves, dug hastily into a vegetable garden. Some corpses were thrown into fast flowing sewers. Later, after the revolt collapsed, navy divers were lowered into the dirt and the dark to search for them. The mutineers - paramilitary border guardsmen - had gone on the rampage. If the men really were after a pay rise, then why were they so brutal? 
*T

hey trashed the rooms of their commanding officer, who was one of the first to die. The blood of his wife, who they also murdered, covered the walls. There were smashed frames of family photos, clothes, books and ornaments lying scattered on the floor. Differing accounts This apparently started as a dispute over pay. Two of the mutineers called the BBC at our bureau in Dhaka. They complained that their salaries were miserably low, while their well-paid officers always mistreated them. They also accused the officers of siphoning off money that should have gone into a huge, nationwide food- for-the-poor programme the Bangladesh Rifles operated last year. 
Well the men, apparently, had had enough. The violence started after thousands of riflemen and their top brass gathered for their annual get-together. 


Accounts differ as to what exactly happened, but one officer involved in the investigation told me that a group of armed men entered the room from the side and started firing. The gunfire went on for five hours. Scale of violence From my vantage point on a roof close to the compound's perimeter, I heard one of the mutineers call out to his men through a megaphone: "Brothers, let's stay together. The army is trying to come in but we will hold them back by any means." 


Like other journalists, I assumed we were hearing the sounds of a battle. But after the revolt had ended and the death toll was added up, we learnt that at least 56 officers had been killed and just six Riflemen. In other words, the shooting had been mostly in one direction. 

If the men really were after a pay rise, as they said they were, then why were they so brutal? It is a question which has perplexed and shocked Bangladeshis, many of whom were initially sympathetic to the mutineers demands. After all, many people in the country complain of being badly paid and abused by corrupt bosses. Was this revolt evidence then of what can happen when the frustrations and anger of the Bangladeshi man boil over? Or was the whole affair more complicated and more political than that? 'Evil game' The police have now issued more than 1,000 arrest warrants for mutineers who were somehow able to escape before their revolt collapsed. 

This happened when the prime minister promised to look into their demands, while threatening to send in the army to crush them if they did not lay down their guns. Tanks had roared through the streets of Dhaka to get ready for the final assault, which thankfully never happened. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina offered an amnesty to the mutineers 
The civil servant leading the government's inquiry said he will report back next week but his boss, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has already given her theory of what happened. It was a conspiracy, an "evil game", she called it, to foil the country's democracy, independence and sovereignty. The plot is still on, she added. All will have to remain alert. 

For a while after the mutiny it did indeed seem as if democracy in Bangladesh was in danger. We had reports from soldiers that the army was angry with how the prime minister had handled things. But tempers soon cooled and the army chief pledged his allegiance to the government. Attempted coups So who might want to destabilise Bangladesh at this time? Sheikh Hasina's Awami League won a massive majority in elections in December and took over from an army-backed caretaker government. She has promised warm relations with neighbouring India, to tackle extremist groups, and to prosecute people - including some prominent opposition politicians - who are accused of war crimes and of collaborating with Pakistan during the 1971 war of independence. 

*Bangladesh has, of course, been here before. In its 38-year history, the country has been rocked by 20 coups and attempted coups. Sheikh Hasina's father - the country's first president, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman - was gunned down along with most of his family in 1975. The current opposition leader, Khaleda Zia, lost her husband, the then President General Zia Rahman in 1981. If the record of the past is anything to go on, then the facts that emerge over the coming days about the mutiny will be partial and contested. The ringleaders will probably not be punished and there is a chance that bloodshed will follow bloodshed. *
BBC NEWS | Programmes | From Our Own Correspondent | Bangladesh's brutal pay revolt


----------



## maktam82

After some thought, i decided rather than putting claims and accusations, it is best to tackle the issue with questions, as the great socrates would. 

1) If this was a different situation the radisson hotel or the parliament where a form of killing spree went on, how would the government have acted? Would they have sent more of their representatives for negotiation or sent in a force to tackle? We have seen in the past how both russians in the school situation, indians in mumbai attack and other countries have acted by force as they did not "opt" to negotiate with terrorists. 

2) why would they kill if they wanted some demands met? fear that if they only had hostages, the superiors would later confine them and punish them for the uprising? Or it was the intention to kill from the beginning? So if we take the later option which most people are saying now, a pre-plan, then why wouldn't they kill government representatives? if they had the guts to kill army officers high rank officials of the most powerful force in the country, why wouldn't they kill government representatives? so how come the government representatives that went to negotiate had the guts to go and not worry about their safety? even after the negotiation's with the PM they didn't give up so easily? So why didn't the government act fast then?

3) why would you negotiate with terrorists in the first place? they went on a killing spree killing officers and also looting, and doing bad things to women...

4) why give easily into their demands with a general amnesty without asking more in return like proof of the safety of officers? 

5) how is it that indian media come out with "inside" sources before our media? it seems like they get their info and publish faster than ours so might as well allow them to have office in bangladesh and be a media mogul dont you think? why would they publish so fast and come out with accusations pointing at pakistan without any clear evidence? 

6) what would have happened if the army, rab , had stormed in right away? how would have the rest of the bdr forces around the country reacted? how could have the army mobilized in certain areas around the country to control the situation if they had reacted? 

7) where were the intelligence agencies? sleeping? 

8) How did the people escape if they surrounded the perimeter? 

this i believe is an act of genocide with the way they were brutally killed, dumped, and women raped.


----------



## maktam82

how did the mutineers have the numbers to the different media agencies? seems odd doesn't it? seems kind of like the mumbai event where they had the number and called the media as part of the plan, a little bit similar but targets were different....ammunition supplied, money given, targets were specific...call the media, raise some bogus issues like pay, seems similar like mubai a very well planned event by a group of "outsiders"


----------



## HK-47

> 5 BDR soldiers captured trying to cross the border, BTV reported...


wonder why it wasn't in the newspapers.I think we can safely say outsiders were involved and the real rebels are outside the country now.Whether intel agencies were involved is another thing.Don't forget smugglers....the world is run after all by business orgs and their interests.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BDR mutiny: Who were they in the arms loaded car?*

Staff Reporter

A land cruiser reportedly carrying four persons had entered the BDR Headquarters during February 25 BDR mutiny through the rear gate and fled away safely after completion of the killing mission.

Lt Col Shams, one of the 23 lucky army officers, who were rescued from the den of death, had disclosed this to the media when describing what he saw as eyewitness.

Who were they? How they had entered the well-protected zone? And who were riding in the car? The investigation into the heinous crime should be such which will meet reply to all the above questions.

Enlightened section of the society is of the view that if proper investigation is carried out the whereabouts of the car and the bizarre persons would be unearthed.

The persons wearing masks and red bands are believed to be the main criminals behind the gruesome killing.

During the search operation a different type of SMG belt was found in the BDR campus that deepened the possibility of involvement of outsiders in the heinous acts.

The experts said the main focus of investigation should be placed to identify the car and the persons riding in it to find out the main culprits.

RAB source said, they have already found different documents which were used during the killing mission.

For the sake of investigation, the source said, they would not disclose this at this moment. All will be clear within a day or two, RAB source claimed.

Meanwhile, Leader of the Opposition in the Parliament and BNP Chairperson Begum Khaleda Zia had emphatically claimed that outsiders must have entered the BDR Headquarters and committed the heinous crime and safely fled away due to absence of quick action. 

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## M_Saint

I have just read that entrance in Darbar Hall with arm has been made illegal. That means killers have exploited the situation, which is similar to OCT.28th and Udichi killing in principal. And all those have been done by Pro Indians. Furthermore one of the outsiders is a top terrorist, who has eternal grudge against our army and known to be a fugitive during BNP's rule. It seems like original planners have been infiltrated and taken over by radical elements linked with RAW to cause maximum damage.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*A Horrendous discovery: *

All that being part of history now, one wonders how it all happened, who did it, and why? 

While that is precisely the undertaking of the investigators who will unearth the real intent of the carnage and identify the culprits, the incident demonstrates a serious lapse in military intelligence. The following facts, gathered from over a dozen of reliable sources, further corroborate that fact.

One: Investigators have learnt that a team of 25 trained foreign commandos entered Bangladesh illegally from India through various bordering areas on or within January 11, 2009. They were received and sheltered in Dhaka by individuals working under cover as diplomats. 

Two: At the same time, a small group of 10-12 BDR members, including two Deputy Assistant Directors (DADs), were recruited as the internal moles and coordinators to provide precise information to the foreign team via three senior political leaders of the country until the hours of the carnage. 

Three: The occasion for the operation was chosen carefully to ensure availability of all senior BDR officers who had gathered in Pilkhana for the annual BDR day celebration. Over 3,000 extra troops also came to Pilkhana for various administrative duties as well as to launch a tattoo show for which the BDR has been historically famous.

Four: The mutiny was slated for February 24, while the PM was in Pilkhana to take salute in the BDR day parade. In consideration of likely collateral harm to the political personalities and other dignitaries who accompanied the PM, the date was changed. However, final coordination and reconnaissance were done that day by some guests who attended the parade, masquerading as VIPs.

Five: Upon conclusion of final reconnaissance, at about 10.30 PM, on February 24, a segment of the foreign killing squad and over 25 BDR soldiers - plus three young - leading politicians of the country - met in a briefing in one of suburban Dhaka residences. The precise timing of the operation and the responsibilities of each small group were decided in that meeting.

Six: As per plan, one of the DADs ensured that members of the BDR cell would be posted on duty on gate number 4 that morning when the DG would sit for the slated Darbar in the Darbar hall. 

Seven: On February 25, the D-day, the foreign commando team entered the Pilkhana compound through gate number 4, at 8.10 AM, using a BDR vehicle (Bedford) which the designated DAD had arranged to send for them about an hour ago. Dressed in sports gear (long camouflage trouser, vest, and PT shoe) - in order to be able to quickly change into civil clothes while fleeing after the massacre - the killers entered the Pilkhana compound undetected.

Eight: The BDR vehicle that carried the killers was followed by an ash-colour pick up van which carried initially used arms and ammunition from outside. In order to begin the massacre, one of the Bengali speaking commandos, armed, was ordered to enter the Darbar hall without permission to engage the DG into a provoking altercation.

Nine: Once the DG was shot, other officers, all unarmed, tried to obstruct the lone killer. Within seconds, the action group of the killer team entered the Darbar hall and started killing other officers while the cover up group cordoned the area.

Ten: In the following hours, part B of the mission began by inducting other troops into the team under gun point and the armoury - as well as the intelligence equipments - was looted. The foreign killers and their local henchmen used BDR soldiers on gunpoint to show the locations of other officers, their families, and the offices where vital national security documents remained preserved. Highly classified border security maps, troop deployment plan and initial action plan, etc. were taken away by the foreign commandos. 

Eleven: Eyewitnesses say, two of the last foreign commandos - one male and one female - left the BDR compound in the afternoon on February 26, following the surrendering of arms by BDR members who knew nothing about the mutiny even a minute before. These two are presumed to be the leaders of the foreign commando team.

None of the above could have been materialized if the two main national intelligence outfits of the country (DGFI and NSI) have had prior clues about what was being conspired to destroy the armed forces of the country. The foreign commandos took control of BDR's own intelligence outfit, RSU, at the initial stage and used RSU equipments to communicate among themselves during the mutiny. The commanding officer of RSU too was assassinated during the carnage.

That aside, there were other intelligence lapses during the mutiny. In the more than 30 hours while the mutiny prolonged, neither the NSI, nor the DGFI, had any clue about who were being shot at and what exactly went on inside. They also ignored SMS messages from fellow officers, on ground that there was no order from the government to do anything.

In reality, these two agencies were too busy, as they often are, in ensuring security to the VVIPs and VIPs; not the country and its vital institutions that they are oath-bound and mandated to serve and protect.

Yahoo! Groups


----------



## Bull

MBI Munshi said:


> One: Investigators have learnt that a team of 25 trained foreign commandos entered Bangladesh illegally from India through various bordering areas on or within January 11, 2009. They were received and sheltered in Dhaka by individuals working under cover as diplomats.
> 
> Two: At the same time, a small group of 10-12 BDR members, including two Deputy Assistant Directors (DADs), were recruited as the internal moles and coordinators to provide precise information to the foreign team via three senior political leaders of the country until the hours of the carnage.



What was your most efficient BDr doing when 25 foreign commandos entered vi international borders. And when they could sneak in without BDr knowing how come you know about it, when you havnt arrested even one hasnt been arrested till now.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*No militant links so far to mutiny: CID*

Dhaka, Mar 7 (bdnews24.com)  The CID chief has said his investigators have yet to find any link to militants in the bloody BDR mutiny.

"We are investigating, information is still coming in, but we have found no such links so far," CID chief Javed Patwari told bdnews24.com, in the face of media speculation on militant 'linkages' to the Feb 25-26 massacre.

Patwari also said CID special superintendent Abdullahhel Baki, who was overseeing the investigation of the case, has been replaced by Misarul Arif.

Arif will now keep tabs on the investigation being led by ASP Abdul Qahhar Akhand, who famously conducted the Bangabandhu murder inquiry in the late 1990s.

Qahhar told bdnews24.com Saturday eight more BDR men were named in the case, bringing the total to around 40.

Lalbagh police filed the case on Feb 28 against more than 1,000 BDR members, though just six were initially named.

Another six detained suspects were shown arrested in the case on Saturday and two suspected mutineers were arrested from inside the Peelkhana headquarters, said Qahhar.

Akhand said they were interrogating more people and still amassing evidence.

Three revolvers, a sub-machine gun and 36 bullets were recovered from inside the headquarters Saturday, which had allegedly been used during the armed uprising.

CID took over the investigation on Mar 1. 

No militant links so far to mutiny: CID :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BDR HQ hardly cordoned off*

*Rebels fled in hundreds through gate 1*

Hundreds of rebels of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) could flee from Pilkhana headquarters almost unobstructed during the 33-hour bloody mutiny as law enforcers and security personnel did not cordon off a vast stretch of areas alongside the boundary, people of nearby areas said.

A large portion of the boundary wall around the BDR headquarters in between BDR gate No 1 and Bay Tannery used by fleeing BDRs as a safe passage remained totally unguarded.

No law enforcers were deployed over the long stretch of one kilometre area along the boundary wall, they said.

As for the other areas alongside the boundary of the BDR headquarters law enforcers and security personnel were very scantily deployed making rooms for runaway rebels to elude the grasps of the law enforcers.

Cross-section of people nearby areas said the rebels in hundreds used Ganaktuli and Hazaribagh Tannery Zone areas as safe passages and escaped between 3:00pm and 5:00pm on February 26.

The authorities of the law enforcement agencies, however, claimed that they had instructed police and Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) members to prevent BDR jawans from fleeing the scene.

Talking to a cross section of people it is also gathered that members of the army and Rab were deployed around a quarter or half a kilometre away from the points through which most of the 6,700 BDR personnel ran away by scaling the high boundary.

Hours into the breaking out of mutiny inside the BDR headquarters, the locals saw presence of police and Rab personnel at Ganaktuli and Hazaribagh areas but soon they retreated amid indiscriminate firing from inside the BDR headquarters by mutineers.

"As the areas were unguarded some BDR rebels even easily came out of their headquarters after the revolt and returned to it after 11:00pm on February 25," said Mohammad Russel, a fruit vendor at BDR Gate-1. Some others also gave similar account.

After 8:00pm on February 25 a group of eight to 10 policemen were seen patrolling at the BDR Gate-1 while only one patrol team of Rab went past the area soon after 10:00pm.

"After 2:00am on February 27, two Rab patrol vans pulled off at the Gate No 5 and till morning they were seen foraging in the sewerage lines in the area," said Mozammel Hossain, a resident of Ganaktuli Sweeper Colony.

While talking to The Daily Star around 50 people of the areas gave the same account of how the rebel border guards escaped.

Around 6,700 BDR members fled their headquarters mostly on February 26 soon after the prime minister's address to the nation.

Locals said they saw a team of army men on February 25 at Azimpur Battola near the graveyard, which is about 200 yards off the places through which BDR jawans fled away.

The locals added they did not see the army team there for a few hours from February 25 midnight and then again they came to the spot at 11:00am the next day.

The army personnel, however, rounded up a handful of BDR rebels when they were passing by the army team, they added.

Rab Director General Hassan Mahmood Khandker said, "We instructed our force to arrest the fleeing rebels and they worked accordingly." He also claimed his force arrested over 200 BDR jawans from across the country.

When asked whether Rab members were deployed along the boundary wall of BDR headquarters, he said, I don't know whether they were near the boundary wall or not. They were instructed and worked as per the directives.

When asked Dhaka Metropolitan Police Commissioner Naim Ahmed said they also directed their force to arrest the runaway BDR personnel and they arrested a number of fleeing BDR personnel on the day of mutiny and after it was over.

"Our force was busy with various duties. So we could not deploy enough manpower to cordon off the vast stretch of the areas along the boundary of BDR headquarters," he said replying to a query.

Locals said as around 1,800 BDR families reside at Ganaktuli, Hazaribagh, Badda Nagar, Moneswer Road and Nababganj areas next to the BDR headquarters locals initially helped thm to flee.

Some of them even provided BDR men with clothes, shelter and information about the position of law enforcers to ensure their escape.

As the brutality by the disgruntled BDR personnel came to light, now many of the locals feel repented for all the assistances they extended to the BDR rebels.

"If I had known that they had killed so many people and looted their valuables we would not have allowed them to flee," said sexagenarian Habibur Rahman of Azimpur area venting his pent-up anger on BDR personnel. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## SurvivoR

Munshi what is the location, demography of the area from where they fled?

Which country they can flee ? Because i feel if they are still in Bangladesh than they will be nabbed easily due to their data available with the nation.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Col Gulzar, another army officer identified*

Dhaka, Mar 10 (bdnews24.com)  The body of Col Gulzar Uddin Ahmed, BDR's Sylhet sector commander, was identified Tuesday after DNA test, RAB chief says.

The body of another BDR officer, Lt Col Manzur-e-Elahi, slain in the Feb. 25-26 BDR mutiny, was also identified, RAB director general Col Hasan Mahmud Khandaker told bdnews24.com.

The bodies were kept at the mortuary of the Dhaka Combined Military Hospital, he Khandaker.

With the latest finds, at least 57 army officers have been confirmed dead.

Gulzar, former additional director general of RAB, came to the BDR headquarters in the capital to join a meeting on the occasion of BDR Week on Feb. 25, a day after the start of the week when the BDR personnel revolted.

Gulzar, known as an efficient army officer and the founder chief of the intelligence wing of the Rapid Action Battalion, was made colonel and given the charge of BDR Sylhet sector only in December year.

He joined his new mission in January.

BREAKING NEWSCol Gulzar, another army officer identified :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

SurvivoR said:


> Munshi what is the location, demography of the area from where they fled?
> 
> Which country they can flee ? Because i feel if they are still in Bangladesh than they will be nabbed easily due to their data available with the nation.



The BDR HQ can be said to be at the center of Dhaka and there are many side roads and by lines which allow escape to be easy if there are no restrictions placed on movement. The size of the HQ is roughly 3 or 4 acres but that is just a guess. It is located in a commercial and busy area of the city. 

There most likely escape route would be India or Myanmar but since the army is positioned in and around CHT it might be difficult for so many people to cross in one go. If they remain in BD they will be eventually caught but the concern is that they have taken large amounts of arms that could be used in further operations planned by RAW against the army or other institutions.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Massacre at Pilkhana: Propaganda and the Truth
*
*Ahmad Ashiq-ul Hamid *

*The massacre at the BDR head quarters has become an issue of politics recently. The government and their supporters and patrons have started playing game with such a tragic event of our history. They are trying to establish that the Islamist and nationalist parties were behind the killing. The motive has also been `invented'. It has been alleged that the motive was to thwart the government's effort for trial of the so-called war criminals! With this peculiar and surprising `invention' they have started an all out propaganda against the patriotic forces of the country. 

If you want to know who really killed our army officers and what their motive was, you should kindly read this article.*

The nation has not yet been able to recover from the terrible shock of the so-called mutiny at the BDR head quarters on February 25th. A fast recovery is not possible in fact. Because the nation has lost its brave, brilliant and patriot sons- 67 army officers were brutally murdered in the so-called mutiny. Such an orgy of carnage was really beyond anyone's imagination, but nevertheless it has happened and the nation's Army has suffered an irreparable loss.

Unfortunately the people have not been allowed to know about what really had happened at Pilkhana, who had masterminded such a heinous and dangerous massacre and what their motive was. The people could not gather correct information from the media also. In the mean time, confusing debates and arguments between the government and the patriotic political leaders have become a major cause of sorrow and frustration for the common people. The government has failed in another way to fulfill the peoples' expectation. In spite of sincerely calling up on the political parties to be united and tackle the situation jointly, the government has, from the very beginning, rather started debating with the opposition political parties. The opposition parties too have become compelled to go in the path of confrontation. So the `battle' began and the blame-game has been going on while the people remained in the dark with much disappointment.

The `battle' began after the opposition political parties, especially the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) and Bangladesh Jamaat-E- Islami, raised some very important questions and demanded for answers. How the so-called mutineers dared to commit such a massive killing and why the government did not even try to prevent them, were the main questions. The government has presented an argument that they had `correctly' decided to resolve the problem `politically' and `peacefully'. But this has not satisfied any quarters, including of course the army officers. Begum Khaleda Zia, Leader of the Opposition in the Jatya Sangsad (National Parliament) asked the questions and strongly opined that since the so-called mutiny was a military problem, it should have been dealt with in the military way. But in spite of the Army's complete preparations the government did not allow them to carry out a military operation. It should be mentioned that the RAB had arrived at the Pilkhana gate at about 10 am. They sought permission to move in but the Home Ministry did not permit them. Two Battalions of the Army's 46 Brigade had also reached by 11 am. But they were directed not to move in. This time a big `no' had come from the Chief of Army Staff, General Moin U Ahmed, it was alleged. Sheikh Hasina also did nothing even after receiving an SOS request from the D. G. of the BDR, Major General Shakil Ahmad.

Begum Khaleda Zia in fact echoed the common peoples' sentiment in the Sangsad on March 1st. Bangladesh Jamaat-e- Islami and other patriotic parties and organizations have also expressed the same opinion. Even the retired Army Chiefs and Generals including the government's coalition partner H. M. Ershad have publicly said that had the government allowed the Army to move in, the so-called mutiny would have come to an end within 20 minutes to half an hour. On the other hand the government `tried' to resolve the problem `politically' and `peacefully'- as if it was something like a general strike in a garment factory! This particular decision of the government had almost directly allowed the so-called mutineers to kill as many army officers as they wanted to kill. The killers also tortured the family members of the army officers, ransacked their houses and committed heinous offences like rape. Not only that, the government's delay in reaching at a `peaceful understanding' with the representatives of the killers had allowed them to escape safely. This has been authenticated by the officers who could save their lives. They have said that most of the killings had happened within the first hours in the morning, which could be avoided had the government allowed the Army to move in. On the other hand in the name of `peaceful' and `political' solution the government took controversial steps. The government's steps made the situation more complex and the killers took full advantage of it. Thus the government totally failed to protect the lives, properties and dignity of the army officers and their family members.

It has been correctly alleged that the Prime Minister did not consult the military experts. In stead she depended utterly on Gen. Moin, whose real role and intention have been questioned by many. Sheikh Hasina's decision to send Jahangir Kabir Nanak, a State Minister and Juba League President, as the Chief Negotiator has also caused serious debate. Nanak's personal acquaintances and friendship with DAD Tauhid, a leader of the so-called mutiny, have been genuinely discussed in the news papers and TV channels. Being the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina allowed the leaders, Tauhid and 13 other armed killers to meet her, who were not properly dressed. They did not even wear their caps, which was a must. This and the subsequent events including the so-called dialogue had clearly indulged the killers. They were successful in buying necessary times from the Prime Minister and her negotiators to complete their mission. The argument of saving civilian casualties and properties could not gain any support, since the government failed to save the officers who mattered most during the event. A simple announcement could have vacated the adjacent areas and the Army too could have easily got in the BDR head quarters. The experts and former senior army officers have confidently opined that the killers would not have even dared to confront the Army. They would have simply fled away and lives of many officers could be saved. It should be mentioned that the adjacent areas were astonishingly vacated on the second day by the local Awami League MP Barrister Fazle Noor Tapash, a nephew of Sheikh Hasina. But the motive was to create opportunity for the killers. The killers also utilized the opportunity and escaped safely.

On the other hand the government's reaction to various questions, allegations and explanations has been very sharp and aggressive. In her speech in the Sangsad on 1st March, the Prime Minister alleged that there was a `political instigation' in the events and the opposition parties were shouting because the `conspiracy' to topple her government could not succeed. Criticizing the Leader of the Opposition Sheikh Hasina said that the so-called mutiny was a `game' of those who have played with the army on various occasions in the past. It was a clear attack against the BNP and Begum Khaleda Zia. Sheikh Hasina also defended the government's decision of political solution and said that since it was not an occasion like her son's or daughter's matrimony, she did not consider it necessary to invite the opposition leaders for consultation or help.

The Prime Minister's speech in the Sangsad has come as another reason of doubt and disappointment. Such a harsh statement and attack on the opposition was not expected at this juncture. Her effort for searching any connection of the opposition parties in the events was seen as a tactic to divert the peoples' attention from the failure of the government. Her arguments too were not acceptable. The conscious section of the people had to remember the instance of the former Indian Prime Minister Atal Bihari Bajpayee during the Kargil war against Pakistan. Mr. Bajpayee had called up on the leaders of all parties and the leaders too responded positively. Even during the recent terrorist attack on the Taj Hotel in Mumbai, political leaders of India stood by the government's side and resolved the crisis jointly. In Bangladesh Sheikh Hasina too could have created such an instance, had she called up on the leaders of all parties. But she did not, and acted unilaterally. 

Another very significant point should be mentioned here. During the campaign involving the Islamist and nationalist parties of the country, it has been told that they organized the so-called mutiny to thwart and foil the process and effort to bring the so-called war criminals to justice. Even in her last speech on March 7th Sheikh Hasina has also repeated the same statement and alleged especially against the BNP and Jamaat-E-Islami. She said that the parties wanted to create a law and order situation, instigate a civil war and finally topple her government. It should be noted that Sheikh Hasina and her supporters have been using these points as `weapons' against the BNP and Jamaat.

Interestingly, the anti-Bangladesh forces of India are also using the same `weapons'. In fact the Indian media has launched a total war against the patriotic forces of the country. Dailies including the Anandabazar and the Telegraph have been playing the leading role since the beginning of the so-called mutiny. They too have `invented' the `hands' of the BNP and Jamaat leaders behind the killing. But the information they mentioned did not strengthen their claims. In stead it has appeared that in the course of events the Indian government had to do many things. For example, in the wake of the so-called mutiny none else but the Foreign Minister Pronab Mukherjee had received an `explicit request' from Dhaka and he instantly assured that India was `ready' to come to the `rescue' of Sheikh Hasina! India acted also very rapidly- the `Parachute Regiment' of the Indian Army was brought overnight to West Bengal from Agra and the Air Force was kept on `high alert' in Kolkata and Guahati of Assam. It should be mentioned that the `Parachute Regiment' had airdropped the Indian Army and fought against Pakistan in Bangladesh in December, 1971. According to the Telegraph, India uses such Regiments when neibouring countries are in turmoil.

These information regarding the Indian government's activities and preparations to come to `rescue' Sheikh Hasina have been seen as very significant. The Indian media has used their country's intelligence agencies as their sources of information. On the other hand, after the so-called mutiny was over and the killers escaped safely, `Guru' Nanak disclosed a very significant information which has bewildered every Bangladeshi. According to him not only lakhs but crores and crores of taka was distributed among the killers by the conspirators. A question was raised instantaneously- how did Nanak alone discover this information? The reason of the question was simple- it is possible only for him or her or them who had been involved in both the conspiracy and the murders. Was it then a `slip of tongue' of `Guru' Nanak? The next question is also very important- why Nanak did not inform the government, especially his dear leader Sheikh Hasina? How could he come to know that the Prime Minister was going to make none but him the Chief Negotiator? Had Sohel Taj, State Minister for Home Affairs, to leave the country and go to America for creating the necessary `space' for Nanak? Sohel Taj has been staying in the United States since February 18th. This is really mysterious that the State Minister was not seen in a situation where his presence and actions were essential and where in stead of Nanak he should have played the role of the Chief Negotiator.

As time passed on the question about the real motives of the so-called mutineers has also come to the prominence. Because, besides killing, the so-called mutineers were seen spreading malice especially against the Army. The clear intention was to mobilize the people against the patriotic Armed Forces of the country. In fact they tried to weaken the nation and posed a serious threat to Bangladesh's independence and sovereignty. Hence the patriotic political parties have strongly opined that the so-called mutiny was a conspiracy to make Bangladesh a failed state. The effort in this regard has been going on for a very long time. A particular group of anti-Bangladesh forces have been trying to identify Bangladesh as a terrorist country. But they have failed so far. They wanted to use the land and water of the country for their expansionist purposes, but the patriotic political parties resisted.

After the consecutive failures they had decided to damage and gradually destroy the country's brave Armed Forces so that the people and the parties become compelled to fulfill their evil desires. The so-called BDR mutiny was a part of that anti-Bangladesh conspiracy and those foreign forces were involved in it, who are trying to identify Bangladesh as a failed state and a terrorist country. They wanted to destroy the BDR first to make the border a free zone. In the second phase they wanted to bring the Army in the streets. They thought that after seeing their officers' killing the Army would certainly react and topple the government. Had the Army really snatched the power the Indian Army would have come to `rescue' Sheikh Hasina and a war would have been inevitable. And as the superior power India would have won that war, it was assumed. The consequence can be easily imagined- Bangladesh would have become a vassal state of India.

But in spite of a well planned conspiracy India could not succeed. The brave and brilliant Army and the Armed Forces in general have foiled the conspiracy. This failure has made India and her friends and agents in Bangladesh mad and lunatic. They have even lost their common senses and started a serious campaign against the Islamist and nationalist forces. One can easily understand the reason of their propaganda. Because, the Islamist and nationalist forces have been struggling to keep the independence and sovereignty of Bangladesh unharmed. The arguments like thwarting the so-called war criminals' trial, creating a law and order situation, instigating a civil war and finally toppling the Awami League government were in fact `manufactured' to divert the common peoples' attention. Every Bangladeshi should understand that the so-called mutiny was intrinsically linked with the country's independence and sovereignty and some foreign forces were involved in it. Fingers have correctly been pointed at India. It is high time to ensure that such a killing and mutiny do not happen again.

The following special points should be considered carefully to understand the conspiracy and to identify the real killers:

1. Sheikh Hasina was supposed to move to the old `Gano Bhaban' where renovation works are going on. But in stead she had suddenly moved from `Sudha Sadan' of Dhanmondi near Pilkhana to `Jamuna' recently.

2. Sheikh Hasina had refused to attend the annual dinner of the BDR scheduled for that night.

3. Sohel Taj, State Minister for Home Affairs was sent to America on 18th of March. If he was present then `Guru' Nanak would not have got the chance of becoming the Chief Negotiator. Did Sohel Taj deny to become a part of the conspiracy?

4. What Sheikh Rehana has been doing in Bangladesh for such a long time? Is she performing the role of the Chief Coordinator? It should be mentioned that India depends much on her than Sheikh Hasina.

5. The Indian High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakraborti was not seen in public after the incident took place. On the other hand usually he talks too much on every issue of Bangladesh. Does his silence indicate anything?

6. What Jainal Hazari is doing after returning from India? For, his return and the so-called mutiny have coincided mysteriously.

7. Sheikh Hasina did not respond positively even after receiving an SOS from Gen. Shakil. Her Military Adviser Maj. Gen. (Retd.) Tariq Siddiqui also ignored many requests. But why?

8. In spite of going to Pilkhana or staying in Cantonment, why did Gen. Moin spend hours after hours at `Jamuna'- the Prime Minister's office? He did neither respond to any requests from the endangered army officers nor did he give any effective advice to Sheikh Hasina. He even ordered the Army not to move in Pilkhana. Was he then allowing the killers to complete their mission?

9. The Home Minister Sahara Khatun visited Pilkhana several times. But she never enquired about the army officers and did not try for their release. Why?

10. Who had made the `explicit request' to Pronab Mukherjee to help and `rescue' Sheikh Hasina?

11. Why the Indian Army had taken all preparations for a war?

12. Now it is a known fact that many killers spoke in their own languages, not in Bangla. Who were they?

13. Nanak was a friend of Tauhid, Mirza Azam was a brother-in-law of Shaikh Abdur Rahman and Col. Guljar was responsible for the arrest and death of this JMB leader. And Col. Guljar is still missing. Were the appointments of Nanak and Azam as negotiators pre-planned?

14. How could the Indian media echo the statements and allegations of Sheikh Hasina? Was it a result of the same plan?

These are the most important points which will provide the correct answers regarding the so-called BDR mutiny and killing of army officers. A large section of people even believe that a `Sweet Revenge' of 1975 has been taken through the Pilkhana massacre. We do not want to comment on that. But it must be understood that neither the BNP nor the Jamaat had anything to do in the events. The points mentioned above should be sufficient to authenticate it.

Daily Khabor @ Khabor.Com: [khabor.com] Massacre at Pilkhana: Propaganda and the Truth: worth reading


----------



## Al-zakir

*BDR mutiny: multifarious targets behind*

Tuesday March 10 2009 20:35:05 PM BDT

By Mohammad Zainal Abedin, Bangladesh

It is now unequivocally clear that the foiled abrupt munity in the BDR (Bangladesh Rifles) was a well-designed conspiracy against Bangladesh having various targets, political and military analysts and observers, alleged. The extent of mutiny uncovers the fact they it did not occur due to resentment or deprivation or anti-Army sentiment of the BDR personnel, rather those excuses were used to stage the munity what is unprecedented in the history of Bangladesh.

We lost over about hundred glorious sons of our soil who were committed to defend the each and every inch of soil. What happened in BDR Headquarters was not a spontaneous rebellion. It was a planted conspiracy of our foes to crush the Army and the BDR and the country itself as well. Who are those foes?

A proverb is widely in vogue in criminal justice that says that the criminals in most cases leave behind some evidence of crime. The masterminds of the debacle of BDR mutiny could not conceal the evidence of their involvement with it that caused such a great loss to us. The masterminds of this mutiny were amply exposed in a report of The Anandabazar Patrika (February 26, 2009), one of the leading Bengali daily of Kolkata. It reported that Indian foreign minister Pronab Mukharjee talking to Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina over telephone voluntarily and astonishingly put forwarded a proposal that India is ready to provide the required money to Bangladesh for BDR. While talking to the officials of Indian foreign ministry Pronob Mukharjee expressed Indias is ready to provide whatever assistance Bangladesh requires to normalize the situation.

My honourable and valued readers these two voluntary proposals are self-explanatory to justify that India was the mastermind of the debacle that rocked Bangladesh like Tsunami. Bangladesh never asked for money from any country for BDR. Why Pronob abruptly and unilaterally proposed to provide money for BDR? There are many rich countries in the world that can purchase India for hundred times. They did not offer such proposal. India is as poor as Bangladesh. 50 per cent of the Indians are poorer than many Bangladeshis. Why does such a poor country offer its readiness to provide money for BDR? Does India designs to buy the sympathy of the BDR personnel?

What does Pronab indicate saying that his country is ready to provide whatever assistance Bangladesh requires for normalizing the situation? Does he not indicate to send Indian Army to Bangladesh? What else is required to subdue an armed rebellion? Through this proposal Pronob Mukharjee uncovered the inner motive of India taking the advantage of BDR mutiny. The Telegraph of Kolkata on the following day published a report that uncovers the real motive of India. Quoting a highly placed New Delhi-based official, The Telegraph reported, India plans to send peace mission to Bangladesh. If Bangladesh agrees India will consider sending Central Reserve Police (CRP), Railway Protection Forces or BSF (Border Security Force) to oversee the security of Bangladesh-India Moitree train that runs between Dhaka and Kolkata. To justify the reason of sending Indias so-called peace mission to Bangladesh the daily said, earlier BDR were engaged to ensure security of the Moitree train. Now the Army does not have trust on the BDR. On the other hand, BDR have no faith in the Army. So India considers to send its forces at least to guard Moitree Train, ensure security of the passengers and protect engine and materials and languages, the daily informed.

The above reports of Indian dailies uncover the truth that Indian intelligence agencies planted and staged the munity in order to make a situation for sending Indian troops in Bangladesh. Meanwhile, a report was published in a section of Bangladeshi newspapers said that Indian BSF personnel sent SMS message to BDR personnel suggesting them to seek their (BSF) assistance. Instigating the BDR personnel during the mutiny, the BSF SMS says, Army will take over your BOP. Please call us to help you. What more evidence should I cite to justify that India planted this conspiracy and threw Bangladesh to another awkward situation.

It was directed primarily to cause heavy causalities to Bangladesh Army and BDR that would ultimately lead to even civil war. India had a plan to catch fish in the muddy water, i.e., to infiltrate Indian Army to Bangladesh who would never be withdrawn from Bangladesh. In 1971, Indian Armed Forces were withdrawn from Bangladesh against Indias intention and policy. Since then India is waiting to get an excuse to send its troops to Bangladesh to make Bangladesh totally its subservient State.

Indian policymakers strongly believe that Bangladesh Armed Forces is the only bar to bring Bangladesh under Indian fold. The clandestine treaty that India compelled the exile Bangladesh government to sign in November 1971 attached a pre-condition that Bangladesh would not raise any regular professional Armed Forces. But Sheikh Mujibur Raham, the founder of Bangladesh, raised Armed Forces defying Indian intention and pressure. Since its formation Bangladesh Armed forces is an eyesore of India. India repeatedly tried to create anti-Army sentiment and public opinion in and outside the country and bring the people and army Face to face to ruin it. India repeatedly failed to reach its goal, but did not shun its ugly design. The BDR munity was also directed to that end. The BDR mutiny though foiled, it was a heavy blow on Bangladesh Army. India succeeded in bringing two most essential establishment of Bangladesh face to face. So many army officials were never killed any country in the world in a peaceful time. It is an irreparable serious blow on our Army and the country.

Masterminds of the mutiny had the belief that it would spread like fire in all cantonments of army and BDR that would take the form of bloody civil war and the situation would go beyond the control of the government. It was assumed under that situation Bangladesh government would have no other alternative but to invite India to end the munity. But the prudence and tolerance, particularly chain of command of Bangladesh Army averted further bloodshed, even civil war and saved the nation from that fateful situation.

Government should launch in-depth investigation to identify the agents and allies of anti-Bangladesh evil power. Immediate steps are to be undertaken to reform BDR, take drastic action against those who caused this havoc on the nation and strengthened intelligence networks. Government should identify our friends and foes and remain vigil against the evil designs of our adversaries so that such suicidal event cannot cause any more.* (Mohammad Zainal Abedin is a Bangladeshi researcher & journalist.)


Mohammad Zainal Abedin
Bangladesh

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=251457

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zombie

What happened to the the bangladesh elections after some years
a)Shiekh Hasinas govt got a thumping majority as decided by the people of Bangladesh
b)India-Bangladesh ties started improving

Then this BDR incident within such as short period after the historic Bangkadesh elections.

Basically the conspirators succeeded in two things

a)Undermining the newly elected Shiekh Hasinas govt
b)Having fingers point at India thus halting the improvement in ties maybe even taking a reverse gear

So all in all it was a successful operation by those who had to gain from the above.


----------



## azmax007

zombie said:


> What happened to the the bangladesh elections after some years
> a)Shiekh Hasinas govt got a thumping majority as decided by the people of Bangladesh
> b)India-Bangladesh ties started improving
> 
> Then this BDR incident within such as short period after the historic Bangkadesh elections.
> 
> Basically the conspirators succeeded in two things
> 
> a)Undermining the newly elected Shiekh Hasinas govt
> b)Having fingers point at India thus halting the improvement in ties maybe even taking a reverse gear
> 
> So all in all it was a successful operation by those who had to gain from the above.



hahahaha, u r so gullible, the elections were rigged! My friends hometown were all for the other party but everyone was surprised that their region was for AL and not BNP. On top of that there were incidents where people went to vote but the voting officer said someone already voted for them.


----------



## zombie

azmax007 said:


> hahahaha, u r so gullible, the elections were rigged! My friends hometown were all for the other party but everyone was surprised that their region was for AL and not BNP. On top of that there were incidents where people went to vote but the voting officer said someone already voted for them.



Assuming you are right(although there is no reason to), even then the parties to lose on account of this incident are Hasina, the current Bangladesh army chief and India. Is it so difficult to figure this out?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

zombie said:


> Assuming you are right(although there is no reason to), even then the parties to lose on account of this incident are Hasina, the current Bangladesh army chief and India. Is it so difficult to figure this out?



I think the plan went out of India's control. Probably the objective was to kill a few officers and keep the rest hostage but when Sk. Hasina did nothing in the first hours the mutineers took confidence and went on a killing spree. This was probably not in India's contemplation but this does not excuse it for what actually happened.


----------



## zombie

MBI Munshi said:


> I think the plan went out of India's control. Probably the objective was to kill a few officers and keep the rest hostage but when Sk. Hasina did nothing in the first hours the mutineers took confidence and went on a killing spree. This was probably not in India's contemplation but this does not excuse it for what actually happened.



you are trying too hard..and too many thoughts, probabilities, opinions etc enough to make it clear as to who doesnt gain from this.

But what about seeing the other side now from a change..who else might gain from this if India, Hasina and Bangladesh army chief are to lose? How about putting in some thoughts, probabilities etc for good measure..?


----------



## Stumper

MBI Munshi said:


> *Massacre at Pilkhana: Propaganda and the Truth
> *
> *Ahmad Ashiq-ul Hamid *
> 
> *The massacre at the BDR head quarters has become an issue of politics recently. The government and their supporters and patrons have started playing game with such a tragic event of our history. They are trying to establish that the Islamist and nationalist parties were behind the killing. The motive has also been `invented'. It has been alleged that the motive was to thwart the government's effort for trial of the so-called war criminals! With this peculiar and surprising `invention' they have started an all out propaganda against the patriotic forces of the country.
> 
> If you want to know who really killed our army officers and what their motive was, you should kindly read this article.*
> 
> The nation has not yet been able to recover from the terrible shock of the so-called mutiny at the BDR head quarters on February 25th. A fast recovery is not possible in fact. Because the nation has lost its brave, brilliant and patriot sons- 67 army officers were brutally murdered in the so-called mutiny. Such an orgy of carnage was really beyond anyone's imagination, but nevertheless it has happened and the nation's Army has suffered an irreparable loss.
> 
> Unfortunately the people have not been allowed to know about what really had happened at Pilkhana, who had masterminded such a heinous and dangerous massacre and what their motive was. The people could not gather correct information from the media also. In the mean time, confusing debates and arguments between the government and the patriotic political leaders have become a major cause of sorrow and frustration for the common people. The government has failed in another way to fulfill the peoples' expectation. In spite of sincerely calling up on the political parties to be united and tackle the situation jointly, the government has, from the very beginning, rather started debating with the opposition political parties. The opposition parties too have become compelled to go in the path of confrontation. So the `battle' began and the blame-game has been going on while the people remained in the dark with much disappointment.
> 
> The `battle' began after the opposition political parties, especially the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) and Bangladesh Jamaat-E- Islami, raised some very important questions and demanded for answers. How the so-called mutineers dared to commit such a massive killing and why the government did not even try to prevent them, were the main questions. The government has presented an argument that they had `correctly' decided to resolve the problem `politically' and `peacefully'. But this has not satisfied any quarters, including of course the army officers. Begum Khaleda Zia, Leader of the Opposition in the Jatya Sangsad (National Parliament) asked the questions and strongly opined that since the so-called mutiny was a military problem, it should have been dealt with in the military way. But in spite of the Army's complete preparations the government did not allow them to carry out a military operation. It should be mentioned that the RAB had arrived at the Pilkhana gate at about 10 am. They sought permission to move in but the Home Ministry did not permit them. Two Battalions of the Army's 46 Brigade had also reached by 11 am. But they were directed not to move in. This time a big `no' had come from the Chief of Army Staff, General Moin U Ahmed, it was alleged. Sheikh Hasina also did nothing even after receiving an SOS request from the D. G. of the BDR, Major General Shakil Ahmad.
> 
> Begum Khaleda Zia in fact echoed the common peoples' sentiment in the Sangsad on March 1st. Bangladesh Jamaat-e- Islami and other patriotic parties and organizations have also expressed the same opinion. Even the retired Army Chiefs and Generals including the government's coalition partner H. M. Ershad have publicly said that had the government allowed the Army to move in, the so-called mutiny would have come to an end within 20 minutes to half an hour. On the other hand the government `tried' to resolve the problem `politically' and `peacefully'- as if it was something like a general strike in a garment factory! This particular decision of the government had almost directly allowed the so-called mutineers to kill as many army officers as they wanted to kill. The killers also tortured the family members of the army officers, ransacked their houses and committed heinous offences like rape. Not only that, the government's delay in reaching at a `peaceful understanding' with the representatives of the killers had allowed them to escape safely. This has been authenticated by the officers who could save their lives. They have said that most of the killings had happened within the first hours in the morning, which could be avoided had the government allowed the Army to move in. On the other hand in the name of `peaceful' and `political' solution the government took controversial steps. The government's steps made the situation more complex and the killers took full advantage of it. Thus the government totally failed to protect the lives, properties and dignity of the army officers and their family members.
> 
> It has been correctly alleged that the Prime Minister did not consult the military experts. In stead she depended utterly on Gen. Moin, whose real role and intention have been questioned by many. Sheikh Hasina's decision to send Jahangir Kabir Nanak, a State Minister and Juba League President, as the Chief Negotiator has also caused serious debate. Nanak's personal acquaintances and friendship with DAD Tauhid, a leader of the so-called mutiny, have been genuinely discussed in the news papers and TV channels. Being the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina allowed the leaders, Tauhid and 13 other armed killers to meet her, who were not properly dressed. They did not even wear their caps, which was a must. This and the subsequent events including the so-called dialogue had clearly indulged the killers. They were successful in buying necessary times from the Prime Minister and her negotiators to complete their mission. The argument of saving civilian casualties and properties could not gain any support, since the government failed to save the officers who mattered most during the event. A simple announcement could have vacated the adjacent areas and the Army too could have easily got in the BDR head quarters. The experts and former senior army officers have confidently opined that the killers would not have even dared to confront the Army. They would have simply fled away and lives of many officers could be saved. It should be mentioned that the adjacent areas were astonishingly vacated on the second day by the local Awami League MP Barrister Fazle Noor Tapash, a nephew of Sheikh Hasina. But the motive was to create opportunity for the killers. The killers also utilized the opportunity and escaped safely.
> 
> On the other hand the government's reaction to various questions, allegations and explanations has been very sharp and aggressive. In her speech in the Sangsad on 1st March, the Prime Minister alleged that there was a `political instigation' in the events and the opposition parties were shouting because the `conspiracy' to topple her government could not succeed. Criticizing the Leader of the Opposition Sheikh Hasina said that the so-called mutiny was a `game' of those who have played with the army on various occasions in the past. It was a clear attack against the BNP and Begum Khaleda Zia. Sheikh Hasina also defended the government's decision of political solution and said that since it was not an occasion like her son's or daughter's matrimony, she did not consider it necessary to invite the opposition leaders for consultation or help.
> 
> The Prime Minister's speech in the Sangsad has come as another reason of doubt and disappointment. Such a harsh statement and attack on the opposition was not expected at this juncture. Her effort for searching any connection of the opposition parties in the events was seen as a tactic to divert the peoples' attention from the failure of the government. Her arguments too were not acceptable. The conscious section of the people had to remember the instance of the former Indian Prime Minister Atal Bihari Bajpayee during the Kargil war against Pakistan. Mr. Bajpayee had called up on the leaders of all parties and the leaders too responded positively. Even during the recent terrorist attack on the Taj Hotel in Mumbai, political leaders of India stood by the government's side and resolved the crisis jointly. In Bangladesh Sheikh Hasina too could have created such an instance, had she called up on the leaders of all parties. But she did not, and acted unilaterally.
> 
> Another very significant point should be mentioned here. During the campaign involving the Islamist and nationalist parties of the country, it has been told that they organized the so-called mutiny to thwart and foil the process and effort to bring the so-called war criminals to justice. Even in her last speech on March 7th Sheikh Hasina has also repeated the same statement and alleged especially against the BNP and Jamaat-E-Islami. She said that the parties wanted to create a law and order situation, instigate a civil war and finally topple her government. It should be noted that Sheikh Hasina and her supporters have been using these points as `weapons' against the BNP and Jamaat.
> 
> Interestingly, the anti-Bangladesh forces of India are also using the same `weapons'. In fact the Indian media has launched a total war against the patriotic forces of the country. Dailies including the Anandabazar and the Telegraph have been playing the leading role since the beginning of the so-called mutiny. They too have `invented' the `hands' of the BNP and Jamaat leaders behind the killing. But the information they mentioned did not strengthen their claims. In stead it has appeared that in the course of events the Indian government had to do many things. For example, in the wake of the so-called mutiny none else but the Foreign Minister Pronab Mukherjee had received an `explicit request' from Dhaka and he instantly assured that India was `ready' to come to the `rescue' of Sheikh Hasina! India acted also very rapidly- the `Parachute Regiment' of the Indian Army was brought overnight to West Bengal from Agra and the Air Force was kept on `high alert' in Kolkata and Guahati of Assam. It should be mentioned that the `Parachute Regiment' had airdropped the Indian Army and fought against Pakistan in Bangladesh in December, 1971. According to the Telegraph, India uses such Regiments when neibouring countries are in turmoil.
> 
> These information regarding the Indian government's activities and preparations to come to `rescue' Sheikh Hasina have been seen as very significant. The Indian media has used their country's intelligence agencies as their sources of information. On the other hand, after the so-called mutiny was over and the killers escaped safely, `Guru' Nanak disclosed a very significant information which has bewildered every Bangladeshi. According to him not only lakhs but crores and crores of taka was distributed among the killers by the conspirators. A question was raised instantaneously- how did Nanak alone discover this information? The reason of the question was simple- it is possible only for him or her or them who had been involved in both the conspiracy and the murders. Was it then a `slip of tongue' of `Guru' Nanak? The next question is also very important- why Nanak did not inform the government, especially his dear leader Sheikh Hasina? How could he come to know that the Prime Minister was going to make none but him the Chief Negotiator? Had Sohel Taj, State Minister for Home Affairs, to leave the country and go to America for creating the necessary `space' for Nanak? Sohel Taj has been staying in the United States since February 18th. This is really mysterious that the State Minister was not seen in a situation where his presence and actions were essential and where in stead of Nanak he should have played the role of the Chief Negotiator.
> 
> As time passed on the question about the real motives of the so-called mutineers has also come to the prominence. Because, besides killing, the so-called mutineers were seen spreading malice especially against the Army. The clear intention was to mobilize the people against the patriotic Armed Forces of the country. In fact they tried to weaken the nation and posed a serious threat to Bangladesh's independence and sovereignty. Hence the patriotic political parties have strongly opined that the so-called mutiny was a conspiracy to make Bangladesh a failed state. The effort in this regard has been going on for a very long time. A particular group of anti-Bangladesh forces have been trying to identify Bangladesh as a terrorist country. But they have failed so far. They wanted to use the land and water of the country for their expansionist purposes, but the patriotic political parties resisted.
> 
> After the consecutive failures they had decided to damage and gradually destroy the country's brave Armed Forces so that the people and the parties become compelled to fulfill their evil desires. The so-called BDR mutiny was a part of that anti-Bangladesh conspiracy and those foreign forces were involved in it, who are trying to identify Bangladesh as a failed state and a terrorist country. They wanted to destroy the BDR first to make the border a free zone. In the second phase they wanted to bring the Army in the streets. They thought that after seeing their officers' killing the Army would certainly react and topple the government. Had the Army really snatched the power the Indian Army would have come to `rescue' Sheikh Hasina and a war would have been inevitable. And as the superior power India would have won that war, it was assumed. The consequence can be easily imagined- Bangladesh would have become a vassal state of India.
> 
> But in spite of a well planned conspiracy India could not succeed. The brave and brilliant Army and the Armed Forces in general have foiled the conspiracy. This failure has made India and her friends and agents in Bangladesh mad and lunatic. They have even lost their common senses and started a serious campaign against the Islamist and nationalist forces. One can easily understand the reason of their propaganda. Because, the Islamist and nationalist forces have been struggling to keep the independence and sovereignty of Bangladesh unharmed. The arguments like thwarting the so-called war criminals' trial, creating a law and order situation, instigating a civil war and finally toppling the Awami League government were in fact `manufactured' to divert the common peoples' attention. Every Bangladeshi should understand that the so-called mutiny was intrinsically linked with the country's independence and sovereignty and some foreign forces were involved in it. Fingers have correctly been pointed at India. It is high time to ensure that such a killing and mutiny do not happen again.
> 
> The following special points should be considered carefully to understand the conspiracy and to identify the real killers:
> 
> 1. Sheikh Hasina was supposed to move to the old `Gano Bhaban' where renovation works are going on. But in stead she had suddenly moved from `Sudha Sadan' of Dhanmondi near Pilkhana to `Jamuna' recently.
> 
> 2. Sheikh Hasina had refused to attend the annual dinner of the BDR scheduled for that night.
> 
> 3. Sohel Taj, State Minister for Home Affairs was sent to America on 18th of March. If he was present then `Guru' Nanak would not have got the chance of becoming the Chief Negotiator. Did Sohel Taj deny to become a part of the conspiracy?
> 
> 4. What Sheikh Rehana has been doing in Bangladesh for such a long time? Is she performing the role of the Chief Coordinator? It should be mentioned that India depends much on her than Sheikh Hasina.
> 
> 5. The Indian High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakraborti was not seen in public after the incident took place. On the other hand usually he talks too much on every issue of Bangladesh. Does his silence indicate anything?
> 
> 6. What Jainal Hazari is doing after returning from India? For, his return and the so-called mutiny have coincided mysteriously.
> 
> 7. Sheikh Hasina did not respond positively even after receiving an SOS from Gen. Shakil. Her Military Adviser Maj. Gen. (Retd.) Tariq Siddiqui also ignored many requests. But why?
> 
> 8. In spite of going to Pilkhana or staying in Cantonment, why did Gen. Moin spend hours after hours at `Jamuna'- the Prime Minister's office? He did neither respond to any requests from the endangered army officers nor did he give any effective advice to Sheikh Hasina. He even ordered the Army not to move in Pilkhana. Was he then allowing the killers to complete their mission?
> 
> 9. The Home Minister Sahara Khatun visited Pilkhana several times. But she never enquired about the army officers and did not try for their release. Why?
> 
> 10. Who had made the `explicit request' to Pronab Mukherjee to help and `rescue' Sheikh Hasina?
> 
> 11. Why the Indian Army had taken all preparations for a war?
> 
> 12. Now it is a known fact that many killers spoke in their own languages, not in Bangla. Who were they?
> 
> 13. Nanak was a friend of Tauhid, Mirza Azam was a brother-in-law of Shaikh Abdur Rahman and Col. Guljar was responsible for the arrest and death of this JMB leader. And Col. Guljar is still missing. Were the appointments of Nanak and Azam as negotiators pre-planned?
> 
> 14. How could the Indian media echo the statements and allegations of Sheikh Hasina? Was it a result of the same plan?
> 
> These are the most important points which will provide the correct answers regarding the so-called BDR mutiny and killing of army officers. A large section of people even believe that a `Sweet Revenge' of 1975 has been taken through the Pilkhana massacre. We do not want to comment on that. But it must be understood that neither the BNP nor the Jamaat had anything to do in the events. The points mentioned above should be sufficient to authenticate it.
> 
> Daily Khabor @ Khabor.Com: [khabor.com] Massacre at Pilkhana: Propaganda and the Truth: worth reading



Im quite sure, bangladeshi's are not as idiot's as your rants characterize them out to be. You are saying *YOUR* army personnel's were killed by *YOUR* BDR in *YOUR* country ruled by YOUR government which was elected by *YOUR* citizen's. 

If you dont want to swallow the bitter fact that your armed forces let self interest take precedence over national interest and indulged in mutiny, then blame your government for it and straighten your house first before volleying your rant about my country. I really don't want to start the topic of discussing your Armed forces role in supporting terrorism in north-east part of my country. So take a hike.


----------



## Stumper

azmax007 said:


> hahahaha, u r so gullible, the elections were rigged! My friends hometown were all for the other party but everyone was surprised that their region was for AL and not BNP. On top of that there were incidents where people went to vote but the voting officer said someone already voted for them.



So what did you do about it?
What did your media do about it?
What did your election commission do about it?

You are talking about a country with roughly around 200M ++ citizens. In your election , AL won by 230 seats (out of 300). So roughly 76% seats. Even if i were to assume 50% voter turnout we are talking about 75M++ citizen's vote for Awami league. If i were to believe you, some 75M++ votes were rigged while your election commission, your care taker government and your armed forces SLEPT. That's impressive feat.


----------



## M_Saint

Stumper said:


> You are saying *YOUR* army personnel's were killed by *YOUR* BDR in *YOUR* country ruled by YOUR government which was elected by *YOUR* citizen's. .


Yes *OUR *army officers were killed by *OUR* BDR in *OUR* country that was ruled by _*YOUR*_ stooges, which was made elected by *YOUR GOVT/RAW's* scheming but by not our votes.


----------



## s90

Whats the public opinion that who was behind it?


----------



## M_Saint

Stumper said:


> You are talking about a country with roughly around 200M ++ citizens. In your election , AL won by 230 seats (out of 300). So roughly 76% seats. Even if i were to assume 50% voter turnout we are talking about 75M++ citizen's vote for Awami league. If i were to believe you, some 75M++ votes were rigged while your election commission, your care taker government and your armed forces SLEPT. That's impressive feat.



Neither the so-called CTG nor COAS slept. Infect they vigilantly made sure that at least AL came to power after all other efforts didn't derive fruits. And learn to assume OUT THE BOX in regards to BD since BD's SCHEMING hasn't followed any conventional method that is known to mankind in nation state's history.


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> Yes *OUR *army officers were killed by *OUR* BDR in *OUR* country that was ruled by _*YOUR*_ stooges, which was made elected by *YOUR GOVT/RAW's* scheming but by not our votes.



Not your votes .... fine.

So what you are saying is:
1.Fakruddin Ahmed, supported by your armed forces, decided to hold election.
2.AL wins 230 seats out of 300 seat's (ie; 76% seats). Assuming 50% voter turnout, this is roughly 75M++ votes (out of total of around 200M++ citizens in Bdesh).
3.Your assertion that my Govt/RAW schemed to get this govt elected against the wishes of your common man, would imply that the election were rigged by GoI/RAW.

So either :
1.Your Army, Election comission and your care taker government slept during th election, thereby letting RAW rig the election.
2.Your armed forces and care taker government were hands in glove with the RAW.
3. Those 75M++ voters who voted were indian's.

Take your pick. Belive me, neither of the conclusion is something to be proud of.


----------



## Stumper

M_Saint said:


> Neither the so-called CTG nor COAS slept. Infect they vigilantly made sure that at least AL came to power after all other efforts didn't derive fruits.



Read and then comment. Your fellow countryman is lamenting that AL arrived in power due to my country's scheming. If you guys brought AL to power, don't blame us. We are not responsible for your sh1t. Its as simple as that.



M_Saint said:


> And learn to assume OUT THE BOX in regards to BD



I don't assume. I talk on verifiable facts.


----------



## maktam82

Stumper said:


> Not your votes .... fine.
> 
> So what you are saying is:
> 1.Fakruddin Ahmed, supported by your armed forces, decided to hold election.
> 2.AL wins 230 seats out of 300 seat's (ie; 76% seats). Assuming 50% voter turnout, this is roughly 75M++ votes (out of total of around 200M++ citizens in Bdesh).
> 3.Your assertion that my Govt/RAW schemed to get this govt elected against the wishes of your common man, would imply that the election were rigged by GoI/RAW.
> 
> So either :
> 1.Your Army, Election comission and your care taker government slept during th election, thereby letting RAW rig the election.
> 2.Your armed forces and care taker government were hands in glove with the RAW.
> 3. Those 75M++ voters who voted were indian's.
> 
> Take your pick. Belive me, neither of the conclusion is something to be proud of.



by the way have you done your research on how many actually voted? maybe you should do that first before trying to use voting figures. 

as per allegations, how come Indian MEDIA was very quick to point fingers at who started this mutiny? Do you read your own papers and watch your own media? they were quicker than our media, sounds a little fishy doesn't it? i mean after all you said its our problem, so why does your country have to start making allegations without any evidence or clue? Your media started pointing out at ISI at first jump, so why can't the people in this forum point to India?


----------



## Stumper

maktam82 said:


> by the way have you done your research on how many actually voted? maybe you should do that first before trying to use voting figures.



Ask your BD member to do some research before posting such comments as :



> hahahaha, u r so gullible, the* elections were rigged*!




and here is a gem of his RESEARCH where he is implying that BD citizens did not vote the AL ... but it was RAW scheme which won the election's for AL!!



> Yes OUR army officers were killed by OUR BDR in OUR country that was ruled by YOUR stooges, which was made elected by YOUR GOVT/*RAW's scheming* *but by not our votes*.



And finally the *U-Turn* .....Gentleman saying the care taker Govt was vigilant and "Made Sure" that "At Least AL came to power. 



> Neither the so-called CTG nor COAS slept. Infect they vigilantly *made sure that at least AL came to power* after all other efforts didn't derive fruits.



So .. coming back to your post ...



> as per allegations, how come Indian MEDIA was very quick to point fingers at who started this mutiny? Do you read your own papers and watch your own media? they were quicker than our media, sounds a little fishy doesn't it?


Care to inform us how many Private TV stations do you have in Bdesh? Once you have done that maybe you can explain how your TV media is censored by your Army. Lets debate with this data. Awaiting ...



> i mean after all you said its our problem, so why does *your country* have to start making allegations without any evidence or clue? Your media started pointing out at ISI at first jump, so why can't the people in this forum point to India?


I believe that by "your Country" you mean GoI. Can you let us all know the URL for this official statement by Govt of India on this subject.


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> Yes *OUR *army officers were killed by *OUR* BDR in *OUR* country that was ruled by _*YOUR*_ stooges, which was made elected by *YOUR GOVT/RAW's* scheming but by not our votes.



This is just a hopeless comments, out of context and irrational, and trying to prove your point no matter how... Sorry to say that... This is kind of comment is no differet than BDR killing their officers for rations...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Stumper said:


> Im quite sure, bangladeshi's are not as idiot's as your rants characterize them out to be. You are saying *YOUR* army personnel's were killed by *YOUR* BDR in *YOUR* country ruled by YOUR government which was elected by *YOUR* citizen's.
> 
> If you dont want to swallow the bitter fact that your armed forces let self interest take precedence over national interest and indulged in mutiny, then blame your government for it and straighten your house first before volleying your rant about my country. I really don't want to start the topic of discussing your Armed forces role in supporting terrorism in north-east part of my country. So take a hike.



When your soldier killed Indhira Ghandi, it was *your soldier *killed *your PM*, but that did not stop you to blaming PK for Khalistan and did not stop you to go and begin a killing spree of Shikh civilians. When *your NE *rebels blows *your train *or *your soldiers* rapes and murder *your civilians *in NE, that did not stop you blaming Bangladesh army. These are all yours. 
Yes we Bangladeshi strongly feel that India has a hand in BDR massacre. And yes, you will see a lot of deals not going to go through with India which suppose to be in the final stages when AL came to power. AL is no indian party neither they are any stooge to India. Few of the ALegers are beneficiery of India but they will be marginalized soon as everybody started to realizing including me that we live is south asia and we have to live with all screwed up brains...


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> When your soldier killed Indhira Ghandi, it was *your soldier *killed *your PM*, but that did not stop you to blaming PK for Khalistan and did not stop you to go and begin a killing spree of Shikh civilians.



Eh ....We blamed whom for Mrs.Gandhi's Murder? We blamed the terrorist org for this. They were prosecuted and hanged. 



iajdani said:


> When *your NE *rebels blows *your train *or *your soldiers* rapes and murder *your civilians *in NE, that did not stop you blaming Bangladesh army. These are all yours.


Can you be little coherent here. Your previous govt supported terror activity directed against my country, they sheltered this terror camps. Anup Chetia is still lodged in your jail. So don't give me the usual BD junk argument of "Your soldiers do rape's , murder, etc". You want to talk about your army doing rape , here you go :

1. After the Mutiny, Questions About Bangladesh's Army - TIME
2. Rapes and Attempted Rapes

But this does not infer that rape is the adopted policy of BD army. I cant generalize this incident to malign the whole BD institution. 



iajdani said:


> Yes we Bangladeshi strongly feel that India has a hand in BDR massacre.



Can't stop you from making judgments. But any conspiracy needs to have some valid entry points. This is a clear case of mutiny amongst your forces. Yet you blame us. This i believe don't serve any purpose of bringing truth in the open.


----------



## SurvivoR

Massacre at Pilkhana: Propaganda and the Truth 



Ahmad Ashiq-ul Hamid 





The massacre at the BDR head quarters has become an issue of politics recently. The government and their supporters and patrons have started playing game with such a tragic event of our history. They are trying to establish that the Islamist and nationalist parties were behind the killing. The motive has also been `invented'. It has been alleged that the motive was to thwart the government's effort for trial of the so-called war criminals! With this peculiar and surprising `invention' they have started an all out propaganda against the patriotic forces of the country. 







The nation has not yet been able to recover from the terrible shock of the so-called mutiny at the BDR head quarters on February 25th. A fast recovery is not possible in fact. Because the nation has lost its brave, brilliant and patriot sons- 67 army officers were brutally murdered in the so-called mutiny. Such an orgy of carnage was really beyond anyone's imagination, but nevertheless it has happened and the nation's Army has suffered an irreparable loss. 



Unfortunately the people have not been allowed to know about what really had happened at Pilkhana, who had masterminded such a heinous and dangerous massacre and what their motive was. The people could not gather correct information from the media also. In the mean time, confusing debates and arguments between the government and the patriotic political leaders have become a major cause of sorrow and frustration for the common people. The government has failed in another way to fulfill the peoples' expectation. In spite of sincerely calling up on the political parties to be united and tackle the situation jointly, the government has, from the very beginning, rather started debating with the opposition political parties. The opposition parties too have become compelled to go in the path of confrontation. So the `battle' began and the blame-game has been going on while the people remained in the dark with much disappointment. 



The `battle' began after the opposition political parties, especially the Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) and Bangladesh Jamaat-E- Islami, raised some very important questions and demanded for answers. How the so-called mutineers dared to commit such a massive killing and why the government did not even try to prevent them, were the main questions. The government has presented an argument that they had `correctly' decided to resolve the problem `politically' and `peacefully'. But this has not satisfied any quarters, including of course the army officers. Begum Khaleda Zia, Leader of the Opposition in the Jatya Sangsad (National Parliament) asked the questions and strongly opined that since the so-called mutiny was a military problem, it should have been dealt with in the military way. But in spite of the Army's complete preparations the government did not allow them to carry out a military operation. It should be mentioned that the RAB had arrived at the Pilkhana gate at about 10 am. They sought permission to move in but the Home Ministry did not permit them. Two Battalions of the Army's 46 Brigade had also reached by 11 am. But they were directed not to move in. This time a big `no' had come from the Chief of Army Staff, General Moin U Ahmed, it was alleged. Sheikh Hasina also did nothing even after receiving an SOS request from the D. G. of the BDR, Major General Shakil Ahmad. 



Begum Khaleda Zia in fact echoed the common peoples' sentiment in the Sangsad on March 1st. Bangladesh Jamaat-e- Islami and other patriotic parties and organizations have also expressed the same opinion. Even the retired Army Chiefs and Generals including the government's coalition partner H. M. Ershad have publicly said that had the government allowed the Army to move in, the so-called mutiny would have come to an end within 20 minutes to half an hour. On the other hand the government `tried' to resolve the problem `politically' and `peacefully'- as if it was something like a general strike in a garment factory! This particular decision of the government had almost directly allowed the so-called mutineers to kill as many army officers as they wanted to kill. The killers also tortured the family members of the army officers, ransacked their houses and committed heinous offences like rape. Not only that, the government's delay in reaching at a `peaceful understanding' with the representatives of the killers had allowed them to escape safely. This has been authenticated by the officers who could save their lives. They have said that most of the killings had happened within the first hours in the morning, which could be avoided had the government allowed the Army to move in. On the other hand in the name of `peaceful' and `political' solution the government took controversial steps. The government's steps made the situation more complex and the killers took full advantage of it. Thus the government totally failed to protect the lives, properties and dignity of the army officers and their family members. 



It has been correctly alleged that the Prime Minister did not consult the military experts. In stead she depended utterly on Gen. Moin, whose real role and intention have been questioned by many. Sheikh Hasina's decision to send Jahangir Kabir Nanak, a State Minister and Juba League President, as the Chief Negotiator has also caused serious debate. Nanak's personal acquaintances and friendship with DAD Tauhid, a leader of the so-called mutiny, have been genuinely discussed in the news papers and TV channels. Being the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina allowed the leaders, Tauhid and 13 other armed killers to meet her, who were not properly dressed. They did not even wear their caps, which was a must. This and the subsequent events including the so-called dialogue had clearly indulged the killers. They were successful in buying necessary times from the Prime Minister and her negotiators to complete their mission. The argument of saving civilian casualties and properties could not gain any support, since the government failed to save the officers who mattered most during the event. A simple announcement could have vacated the adjacent areas and the Army too could have easily got in the BDR head quarters. 



The experts and former senior army officers have confidently opined that the killers would not have even dared to confront the Army. They would have simply fled away and lives of many officers could be saved. It should be mentioned that the adjacent areas were astonishingly vacated on the second day by the local Awami League MP Barrister Fazle Noor Tapash, a nephew of Sheikh Hasina. But the motive was to create opportunity for the killers. The killers also utilized the opportunity and escaped safely. 



On the other hand the government's reaction to various questions, allegations and explanations has been very sharp and aggressive. In her speech in the Sangsad on 1st March, the Prime Minister alleged that there was a `political instigation' in the events and the opposition parties were shouting because the `conspiracy' to topple her government could not succeed. Criticizing the Leader of the Opposition Sheikh Hasina said that the so-called mutiny was a `game' of those who have played with the army on various occasions in the past. It was a clear attack against the BNP and Begum Khaleda Zia. Sheikh Hasina also defended the government's decision of political solution and said that since it was not an occasion like her son's or daughter's matrimony, she did not consider it necessary to invite the opposition leaders for consultation or help. 



The Prime Minister's speech in the Sangsad has come as another reason of doubt and disappointment. Such a harsh statement and attack on the opposition was not expected at this juncture. Her effort for searching any connection of the opposition parties in the events was seen as a tactic to divert the peoples' attention from the failure of the government. Her arguments too were not acceptable. The conscious section of the people had to remember the instance of the former Indian Prime Minister Atal Bihari Bajpayee during the Kargil war against Pakistan. Mr. Bajpayee had called up on the leaders of all parties and the leaders too responded positively. Even during the recent terrorist attack on the Taj Hotel in Mumbai, political leaders of India stood by the government's side and resolved the crisis jointly. In Bangladesh Sheikh Hasina too could have created such an instance, had she called up on the leaders of all parties. But she did not, and acted unilaterally. 



Another very significant point should be mentioned here. During the campaign involving the Islamist and nationalist parties of the country, it has been told that they organized the so-called mutiny to thwart and foil the process and effort to bring the so-called war criminals to justice. Even in her last speech on March 7th Sheikh Hasina has also repeated the same statement and alleged especially against the BNP and Jamaat-E-Islami. She said that the parties wanted to create a law and order situation, instigate a civil war and finally topple her government. It should be noted that Sheikh Hasina and her supporters have been using these points as `weapons' against the BNP and Jamaat. 



Interestingly, the anti-Bangladesh forces of India are also using the same `weapons'. In fact the Indian media has launched a total war against the patriotic forces of the country. Dailies including the Anandabazar and the Telegraph have been playing the leading role since the beginning of the so-called mutiny. They too have `invented' the `hands' of the BNP and Jamaat leaders behind the killing. But the information they mentioned did not strengthen their claims. In stead it has appeared that in the course of events the Indian government had to do many things. For example, in the wake of the so-called mutiny none else but the Foreign Minister Pronab Mukherjee had received an `explicit request' from Dhaka and he instantly assured that India was `ready' to come to the `rescue' of Sheikh Hasina! India acted also very rapidly- the `Parachute Regiment' of the Indian Army was brought overnight to West Bengal from Agra and the Air Force was kept on `high alert' in Kolkata and Guahati of Assam. It should be mentioned that the `Parachute Regiment' had airdropped the Indian Army and fought against Pakistan in Bangladesh in December, 1971. According to the Telegraph, India uses such Regiments when neibouring countries are in turmoil. 



These information regarding the Indian government's activities and preparations to come to `rescue' Sheikh Hasina have been seen as very significant. The Indian media has used their country's intelligence agencies as their sources of information. On the other hand, after the so-called mutiny was over and the killers escaped safely, `Guru' Nanak disclosed a very significant information which has bewildered every Bangladeshi. According to him not only lakhs but crores and crores of taka was distributed among the killers by the conspirators. A question was raised instantaneously- how did Nanak alone discover this information? The reason of the question was simple- it is possible only for him or her or them who had been involved in both the conspiracy and the murders. 



Was it then a `slip of tongue' of `Guru' Nanak? The next question is also very important- why Nanak did not inform the government, especially his dear leader Sheikh Hasina? How could he come to know that the Prime Minister was going to make none but him the Chief Negotiator? Had Sohel Taj, State Minister for Home Affairs, to leave the country and go to America for creating the necessary `space' for Nanak? Sohel Taj has been staying in the United States since February 18th. This is really mysterious that the State Minister was not seen in a situation where his presence and actions were essential and where in stead of Nanak he should have played the role of the Chief Negotiator. 



As time passed on the question about the real motives of the so-called mutineers has also come to the prominence. Because, besides killing, the so-called mutineers were seen spreading malice especially against the Army. The clear intention was to mobilize the people against the patriotic Armed Forces of the country. In fact they tried to weaken the nation and posed a serious threat to Bangladesh's independence and sovereignty. Hence the patriotic political parties have strongly opined that the so-called mutiny was a conspiracy to make Bangladesh a failed state. The effort in this regard has been going on for a very long time. A particular group of anti-Bangladesh forces have been trying to identify Bangladesh as a terrorist country. But they have failed so far. They wanted to use the land and water of the country for their expansionist purposes, but the patriotic political parties resisted. 



After the consecutive failures they had decided to damage and gradually destroy the country's brave Armed Forces so that the people and the parties become compelled to fulfill their evil desires. The so-called BDR mutiny was a part of that anti-Bangladesh conspiracy and those foreign forces were involved in it, who are trying to identify Bangladesh as a failed state and a terrorist country. They wanted to destroy the BDR first to make the border a free zone. In the second phase they wanted to bring the Army in the streets. They thought that after seeing their officers' killing the Army would certainly react and topple the government. Had the Army really snatched the power the Indian Army would have come to `rescue' Sheikh Hasina and a war would have been inevitable. And as the superior power India would have won that war, it was assumed. The consequence can be easily imagined- Bangladesh would have become a vassal state of India. 



But in spite of a well planned conspiracy India could not succeed. The brave and brilliant Army and the Armed Forces in general have foiled the conspiracy. This failure has made India and her friends and agents in Bangladesh mad and lunatic. They have even lost their common senses and started a serious campaign against the Islamist and nationalist forces. One can easily understand the reason of their propaganda. Because, the Islamist and nationalist forces have been struggling to keep the independence and sovereignty of Bangladesh unharmed. The arguments like thwarting the so-called war criminals' trial, creating a law and order situation, instigating a civil war and finally toppling the Awami League government were in fact `manufactured' to divert the common peoples' attention. Every Bangladeshi should understand that the so-called mutiny was intrinsically linked with the country's independence and sovereignty and some foreign forces were involved in it. Fingers have correctly been pointed at India. It is high time to ensure that such a killing and mutiny do not happen again. 



*The following special points should be considered carefully to understand the conspiracy and to identify the real killers: 



1. Sheikh Hasina was supposed to move to the old `Gano Bhaban' where renovation works are going on. But in stead she had suddenly moved from `Sudha Sadan' of Dhanmondi near Pilkhana to `Jamuna' recently. 

2. Sheikh Hasina had refused to attend the annual dinner of the BDR scheduled for that night. 

3. Sohel Taj, State Minister for Home Affairs was sent to America on 18th of March. If he was present then `Guru' Nanak would not have got the chance of becoming the Chief Negotiator. Did Sohel Taj deny to become a part of the conspiracy? 

4. What Sheikh Rehana has been doing in Bangladesh for such a long time? Is she performing the role of the Chief Coordinator? It should be mentioned that India depends much on her than Sheikh Hasina. 

5. The Indian High Commissioner Pinak Ranjan Chakraborti was not seen in public after the incident took place. On the other hand usually he talks too much on every issue of Bangladesh. Does his silence indicate anything? 

6. What Jainal Hazari is doing after returning from India? For, his return and the so-called mutiny have coincided mysteriously. 

7. Sheikh Hasina did not respond positively even after receiving an SOS from Gen. Shakil. Her Military Adviser Maj. Gen. (Retd.) Tariq Siddiqui also ignored many requests. But why? 

8. In spite of going to Pilkhana or staying in Cantonment, why did Gen. Moin spend hours after hours at `Jamuna'- the Prime Minister's office? He did neither respond to any requests from the endangered army officers nor did he give any effective advice to Sheikh Hasina. He even ordered the Army not to move in Pilkhana. Was he then allowing the killers to complete their mission? 

9. The Home Minister Sahara Khatun visited Pilkhana several times. But she never enquired about the army officers and did not try for their release. Why? 

10. Who had made the `explicit request' to Pronab Mukherjee to help and `rescue' Sheikh Hasina? 

11. Why the Indian Army had taken all preparations for a war? 

12. Now it is a known fact that many killers spoke in their own languages, not in Bangla. Who were they? 

13. Nanak was a friend of Tauhid, Mirza Azam was a brother-in-law of Shaikh Abdur Rahman and Col. Guljar was responsible for the arrest and death of this JMB leader. And Col. Guljar is still missing. Were the appointments of Nanak and Azam as negotiators pre-planned? 

14. How could the Indian media echo the statements and allegations of Sheikh Hasina? Was it a result of the same plan? 

These are the most important points which will provide the correct answers regarding the so-called BDR mutiny and killing of army officers. A large section of people even believe that a `Sweet Revenge' of 1975 has been taken through the Pilkhana massacre. We do not want to comment on that. But it must be understood that neither the BNP nor the Jamaat had anything to do in the events. The points mentioned above should be sufficient to authenticate it. *


Daily Khabor @ Khabor.Com: [khabor.com] Massacre at Pilkhana: Propaganda and the Truth: worth reading

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maktam82

> Care to inform us how many Private TV stations do you have in Bdesh? Once you have done that maybe you can explain how your TV media is censored by your Army. Lets debate with this data. Awaiting ...
> 
> 
> I believe that by "your Country" you mean GoI. Can you let us all know the URL for this official statement by Govt of India on this subject.



here watch the dramatic clip 




read the article "INDIAN INTELLIGENCE SAYS" http://www.hardnewsmedia.com/2009/02/2660 - is indian intelligence not part of your government?


----------



## leonblack08

Stumper said:


> Care to inform us how many Private TV stations do you have in Bdesh? Once you have done that maybe you can explain how your TV media is censored by your Army. Lets debate with this data. Awaiting ...



More than you can think of.At least 11 channels and all of them broadcasts News.

If they were censored by army,then would not dare to telecast all those blatant lies by BDR mutineers.That says what is the level of censorship.


----------



## Stumper

maktam82 said:


> here watch the dramatic clip Rc4taw3TqQg[/media] - Pakistani ISI behind BDR mutiny in Bangladesh



Again, how does this prove that my media knew about the attack hours before this happened in your country. If your point is that indian media was quick to blame ISI without proof, i accept it. If your contention is that indians were behind the mutiny by virtue of its media knowing about this mutiny hours before it actually happened, your stand remains unproven. 



maktam82 said:


> read the article "INDIAN INTELLIGENCE SAYS" http://www.hardnewsmedia.com/2009/02/2660 - is indian intelligence not part of your government?



I again repeat, give us official reaction from govt sources (including indian intelligence ). What you are quoting is a website which "claims" they got this from indian intelligence. If you claim that india's official stand is that ISI was behind this mutiny, then let me know any video/url where GoI or its Intelliegence has officialy quoted ISI to be behind the mutiny.


----------



## Stumper

leonblack08 said:


> More than you can think of.At least 11 channels and all of them broadcasts News.
> 
> If they were censored by army,then would not dare to telecast all those blatant lies by BDR mutineers.That says what is the level of censorship.



Fine. Now your contentions is that indian media posted news before any of this 11 channel could?


----------



## HK-47

> Once you have done that maybe you can explain how your TV media is censored by your Army.


haha those days are gone.There is corruption a certain level of influence but not like the "good old days".



> Now your contentions is that indian media posted news before any of this 11 channel could?


Shakil's death was confirmed 1 day later.Heck not only his majority of the officers' come to think of that,including the top echelon ones.


----------



## Straight

*More food for thoughts*

*The Dual Dictatorship*
by Iftekhar Sayeed 

Even 10-year-old girls were raped, murdered and interred. The paramilitary soldiers stripped the officers' wives and kicked them in the back and legs, and forced them to walk. The officers were pierced with bayonets into mincemeat. 

On 25th February, the chief of the paramilitary organization, Major General Shakil Ahmed sensed that the 54th battalion was going to mutiny. Half an hour before the actual shooting began, he spoke with the newly-elected prime minister of Bangladesh, Sheikh Hasina; she assured him that the army was on its way. General Shakil then told his officers, waiting in the Durbar Hall, that the 46th brigade was coming. They never came. 

These facts have been mined from MP3 files released on Facebook.com; vivid recordings of what transpired between the prime minister and the angry and bereaved army officers at an enormous hall known as the Senakunja in the cantonment. 

"If the army chief had sent just one tank, or one platoon of commandos, they would have run like ants!" spoke Colonel Zaman in a voice choking with repressed tears. In fact, this was precisely what they did when the tanks turned up on Satmasjid Road, a couple of hundred yards from the scene  but the tanks arrived after 32 hours.

After General Shakil spoke with the prime minister, the army chief, the director general of the Rapid Action Battalion...they waited, in vain. However, the prime minister insisted that the army had been immediately deployed. One soldier died and another even received a bullet wound to his head, she said. "If it takes a long time to send the army, then tell the air force to send a helicopter so they'll be scared and won't do anything further," she recalled this instruction. She did deploy troops in the Dhanmandi area (some were right outside the author's apartment building), but  crucially  after the killings and even then far from Pilkhana, as the mutineers demanded. 

The army objected fiercely as to why a military affair had been turned into a civilian one. 

The prime minister maintained that she had worked with the army, and if it hadn't been made a civilian affair then many more people might have been killed. This claim sits oddly with the fact that the mere sight of the tanks sent the rebels  indeed the entire force inside headquarters  running for dear life.

And how did 7,000 to 9,000 personnel with their families manage to leave Pilkhana, an enclosed military area in the heart of the city (in fact, Pilkhana comes from the Persian words 'fil' and 'khana', the place for elephants, for during Mughal rule the place was used as a headquarters for the military). And why was there an opportune power failure at the time, cloaking the sprawling acres in darkness? 

Colonel Zaman spoke at length on the politicization of the military. Military appointments, as well as bureaucratic and judicial appointments, have been made on political considerations by the two parties run by the two dynasties  Sheikh Hasina's Awami League (AL), inherited from her father, and Khaleda Zia's Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP), inherited from her husband (readers will recall how the Pakistan People's Party was 'willed' to her husband by Benazir Bhutto). 

In 1996, when the BNP tried to rig an election, senior bureaucrats took to the streets demanding the ruling party to step down. They were loyal supporters of the Awami League. This was a tocsin: the partition of the state had begun. After the government was forced to step down, it was Buggins's turn: the Awami league won. 

Walter Mebane of the University of Michigan has crunched the elector figures and concluded that the election was neither free nor fair. According to The Economist: "The 1991 election showed no strange results. For the 1996 election some 2% of results were problematic. And fully 9% of the results in 2001 failed the test. The 2001 election was fiercely contested. Yet monitors from the Carter Centre and the European Union found the election to be acceptably, if not entirely, free and fair." The west has an agenda, after all: to spread democracy at all costs.

Having won, the Awami League rewarded the rebellious bureaucrats with plum ministerial positions. Then came Buggins's turn again, and the BNP 'won' the election of 2001. One of its first actions was to file sedition cases against the political bureaucrats (naturally, these have been withdrawn by the currently ruling Awami League). Another was to sack around seventeen Supreme Court judges who had been appointed as additional judges by the Awami League  the BNP naturally suspected them of being in league with the League (the case against them has also been withdrawn by the state under the Awami League). 

Every public university campus, and even many public high schools, had become politicized quite some time ago: in fact, it is claimed, totally falsely, that student politicians had overthrown military rule and ushered in democracy. The role of western donor governments after the end of communism in bringing democracy to their client states has been discussed by the author elsewhere. They  not the students  were the 'heroes' who ushered in democracy after propping up dictatorship for years. 

The next election was scheduled to be held on 22nd January, 2007. Every institution had been geared to secure a victory for the BNP. The opposition refused to participate, and people began to die on the streets in skirmishes. Western donors, fearful of another failed Muslim state after Iraq, Afghanistan, and Somalia, asked the army to take over. Now, the army chief, General Moeen U. Ahmed, had himself been a BNP placeman: it is alleged that he was promoted chief over the heads of senior officers for his loyalty. 

Therefore, the scene was all set for a conflict between the army and the Awami League  but for the timely intervention of the United Nations. "The UN also warned the army against partisan intervention in politics, adding that this might jeopardize its lucrative role in UN peacekeeping operations. This threat helped sever an alliance between the army and the BNP". The same report adds significantly: "The BNP's leader, the previous prime minister, Khaleda Zia, is reported to have been taken aback by the state of emergency and disappointed in the generals." Thus, the UN preempted a situation where it would have had to send peacekeeping forces to, instead of recruiting any from, Bangladesh. 

There followed two years of peace, unprecedented in the sixteen prior to the army takeover on 11th January, 2007. But the western donors insisted on democracy  it was George Bush's 'religion'. To quote Charles Taylor, who seems to have felt this intimately as well: "Post-Axial religions often suffer from a profound bad faith, even hypocrisy. But in this, they are not alone. They have been followed by some of the militant secular ideologies in this, as well as that hybrid phenomenon of our day, confessionally-defined nationalisms (BJP's Hindutva, George W. Bush's nation bringing liberty to the world, following God's will for humanity)." Whether democracy will again be suspended, thus preempting again something like civil war, will be decided, ironically, not by any section, let alone the whole, of the people of Bangladesh, but by a certain man in Washington, D.C. 

Thus, fifty days into Sheikh Hasina's democratic reign (no doubt as spurious in its democratic credentials as the others), the revolting events at Pilkhana occurred. It seems transparently evident that politicians and certain military personnel were the architects of the episode. Was the motive revenge? Or was it a deterrent strike by the politicians-cum-military against any future takeover of the government by the armed forces? 

The powers unleashed when military loyalty becomes split has been observed at least as far back as the dual generalships of Marius and Sulla, Caesar and Pompey, Octavian and Antony. But that tragedy had a happy denouement in the culmination in the Empire, with military and government at one, as one. Muslim history furnishes us with similarly happy endings. But there seems none of that beatific marriage of military and majesty in prospect for the people of Bangladesh. 

As an aside, it should be observed that technological progress rendered transparent a cloak of conspiracy: selected sections of dialogue between the army and the prime minister, when she was grilled for three hours, were posted by some noble soul on Facebook .

When, on the night of the 26th February, Mrs. Moeen, the army chief's wife, came to Mirpur Cantonment to visit the female victims, she got an icy reception. Usually, the docile and respectful wives of the officers would rise, greet her and go towards her  not on this occasion. She left the premises silently. 

What was it that prevented General Moeen U. Ahmed from sending tanks to the rescue of his officers posthaste? After the incident, the American ambassador, James Moriarty, has again and again lauded him for supporting the recently democratically elected government of Sheikh Hasina. 

For these were the General's alternatives, his choices: (a) either to back the civilian government of Sheikh Hasina and abandon the officers to their fate or (b) to bypass the civilian government (that is, take over state power) and help his officers. He chose the former because he knew that the international community, especially America, would not tolerate such a move  remember those coveted peacekeeping operations? 

Over the last sixteen years of two-party politics, every institution has been politicized: the bureaucracy was the first to go to the dogs, then the judiciary and the army. The most egregious example of the latter was when Sheikh Hasina took General Mustafiz out  yes, out  of retirement (he was on LPR  leave preparatory to retirement) and made him army chief again for his loyalty to the dynasty (he was, in fact, related to Hasina, and the whole family are rabid supporters of the League, Mustafiz's brother being well-known to the author). Apparently, the General was only 'slightly retired', as in 'slightly dead' or 'slightly pregnant'. The other leader  Khaleda Zia of the BNP  did exactly the same in office, as we saw. 

So, when democracy was restored after a two-year military interregnum spearheaded by General Moeen and backed by the western donor governments, the army was more or less evenly divided between those loyal to Hasina and those loyal to Khaleda. 

Now, Hasina has a greater following: she is regarded as a continuation of her father, Sheikh Mujib, the demagogue who inadvertently created Bangladesh. That is why the media have been obsequiously worshipful of her 'successful' handling of the crisis. Her followers regard her incarceration under military rule as an unpardonable act of lese-majeste. They were baying for blood. 
And, it seems, they got it. 

But the unholy alliance between the army and the two politicians has been forged under the watchful eyes of the western donors. They saw it happening: true, they tried to get rid of the two 'begums' (banshees, rather) in a minus-two formula (exile or jail), but such was the tenacious loyalty of the followers (especially of Hasina's), that it proved impossible. Where, prior to 1991, we had one dictator, now we were destined to be blessed with two. Instead of drawing the ineluctable conclusion, as the late Samuel Huntington would have done, that democracy here is a no-go, the west insists on elections. 

In the process, they have ruined every institution that stands between civilisation and barbarism.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BAL Leader arrested in connection BDR mutiny!* 

An Awami league leader who is the 48 number Ward president Torab arrested in Dhaka.

Please read it here:
The Daily Ittefaq - March 12, 2009

Finally an awami daily Jugantor also revealed it too:
The Daily Jugantor - March 12, 2009


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*AL leader held over mutiny link*

Rab yesterday arrested Awami League leader Torab Ali, also president of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) welfare association for retired BDR members, in connection with the February 25-26 mutiny at the BDR headquarters.

Members of Rab-2 arrested Torab, president of Ward-48 AL unit and the father of high-profile criminal Liton alias Leather Liton, at his Moneshwar Road residence at around 7:00am.

Col Reza-nur-Rahman Chowdhury, additional director general of Rab, told The Daily Star, "Since he is a former BDR member and resides near Pilkhana, he may have knowledge about the mutiny."

"He was arrested under section 54 of the Criminal Procedure Code. He would be interrogated to find out whether he was involved in the mutiny."

Rab-2 officials said they handed over Torab to Hazaribagh police at about 8:00pm after primary interrogation.

Sources said Torab's son-in-law Rezaul Karim Razu works as a contractor at the BDR headquarters while his son Liton, charged with the murder of film actor Sohel Chowdhury, has links with arms smugglers

Torab, who joined the BDR as a Subedar about 20 years ago, owns a sawmill in front of BDR gate-5 where BDR members often gathered.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

Stumper said:


> Fine. Now your contentions is that indian media posted news before any of this 11 channel could?



Isn't it surprising that Zee news,who were Showing footages from Channel-I of Bangladesh,but knew DG Shakeel and 14 other officers were killed within 2 hours.Care to explain how?


----------



## SurvivoR

*BDR mutiny: multifarious targets behind*

By Mohammad Zainal Abedin
It is now unequivocally clear that the foiled abrupt munity in the BDR (Bangladesh Rifles) was a well-designed conspiracy against Bangladesh having various targets, political and military analysts and observers, alleged. The extent of mutiny uncovers the fact they it did not occur due to resentment or deprivation or anti-Army sentiment of the BDR personnel, rather those excuses were used to stage the munity what is unprecedented in the history of Bangladesh. 

We lost over about hundred glorious sons of our soil who were committed to defend the each and every inch of soil. What happened in BDR Headquarters was not a spontaneous rebellion. It was a planted conspiracy of our foes to crush the Army and the BDR and the country itself as well. Who are those foes? 

A proverb is widely in vogue in criminal justice that says that the criminals in most cases leave behind some evidence of crime. The masterminds of the debacle of BDR mutiny could not conceal the evidence of their involvement with it that caused such a great loss to us. 
*
The masterminds of this mutiny were amply exposed in a report of &#8216;The Anandabazar Patrika&#8217; (February 26, 2009), one of the leading Bengali daily of Kolkata. It reported that Indian foreign minister Pronab Mukharjee talking to Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina over telephone voluntarily and astonishingly put forwarded a proposal that India is ready to provide the required money to Bangladesh for BDR. While talking to the officials of Indian foreign ministry Pronob Mukharjee expressed India&#8217;s is ready to provide whatever assistance Bangladesh requires to normalize the situation. *
*
My honourable and valued readers these two voluntary proposals are self-explanatory to justify that India was the mastermind of the debacle that rocked Bangladesh like Tsunami. Bangladesh never asked for money from any country for BDR. Why Pronob abruptly and unilaterally proposed to provide money for BDR? There are many rich countries in the world that can purchase India for hundred times. They did not offer such proposal. India is as poor as Bangladesh. 50 per cent of the Indians are poorer than many Bangladeshis. Why does such a poor country offer its readiness to provide money for BDR? Does India designs to buy the sympathy of the BDR personnel?*

What does Pronab indicate saying that his country is ready to provide whatever assistance Bangladesh requires for normalizing the situation? Does he not indicate to send Indian Army to Bangladesh? What else is required to subdue an armed rebellion? Through this proposal Pronob Mukharjee uncovered the inner motive of India taking the advantage of BDR mutiny. &#8216;The Telegraph&#8217; of Kolkata on the following day published a report that uncovers the real motive of India. Quoting a highly placed New Delhi-based official, &#8216;The Telegraph&#8217; reported, India plans to send peace mission to Bangladesh. If Bangladesh agrees India will consider sending Central Reserve Police (CRP), Railway Protection Forces or BSF (Border Security Force) to oversee the security of Bangladesh-India Moitree train that runs between Dhaka and Kolkata. To justify the reason of sending India&#8217;s so-called peace mission to Bangladesh the daily said, earlier BDR were engaged to ensure security of the Moitree train. Now the Army does not have trust on the BDR. On the other hand, BDR have no faith in the Army. So India considers to send its forces at least to guard Moitree Train, ensure security of the passengers and protect engine and materials and languages, the daily informed. 

*The above reports of Indian dailies uncover the truth that Indian intelligence agencies planted and staged the munity in order to make a situation for sending Indian troops in Bangladesh. Meanwhile, a report was published in a section of Bangladeshi newspapers said that Indian BSF personnel sent SMS message to BDR personnel suggesting them to seek their (BSF) assistance. Instigating the BDR personnel during the mutiny, the BSF SMS says, &#8220;Army will take over your BOP. Please call us to help you.&#8221; What more evidence should I cite to justify that India planted this conspiracy and threw Bangladesh to another awkward situation.*

*It was directed primarily to cause heavy causalities to Bangladesh Army and BDR that would ultimately lead to even civil war. India had a plan to catch fish in the muddy water, i.e., to infiltrate Indian Army to Bangladesh who would never be withdrawn from Bangladesh. In 1971, Indian Armed Forces were withdrawn from Bangladesh against India&#8217;s intention and policy. Since then India is waiting to get an excuse to send its troops to Bangladesh to make Bangladesh totally its subservient State.* 

*Indian policymakers strongly believe that Bangladesh Armed Forces is the only bar to bring Bangladesh under Indian fold. The clandestine treaty that India compelled the exile Bangladesh government to sign in November 1971 attached a pre-condition that Bangladesh would not raise any regular professional Armed Forces. 

But Sheikh Mujibur Raham, the founder of Bangladesh, raised Armed Forces defying Indian intention and pressure. Since its formation Bangladesh Armed forces is an eyesore of India. 

India repeatedly tried to create anti-Army sentiment and public opinion in and outside the country and bring the people and army Face to face to ruin it. India repeatedly failed to reach its goal, but did not shun its ugly design. The BDR munity was also directed to that end. The BDR mutiny though foiled, it was a heavy blow on Bangladesh Army. India succeeded in bringing two most essential establishment of Bangladesh face to face. So many army officials were never killed any country in the world in a peaceful time. It is an irreparable serious blow on our Army and the country. 

Masterminds of the mutiny had the belief that it would spread like fire in all cantonments of army and BDR that would take the form of bloody civil war and the situation would go beyond the control of the government. It was assumed under that situation Bangladesh government would have no other alternative but to invite India to end the munity. But the prudence and tolerance, particularly chain of command of Bangladesh Army averted further bloodshed, even civil war and saved the nation from that fateful situation. *
Government should launch in-depth investigation to identify the agents and allies of anti-Bangladesh evil power. Immediate steps are to be undertaken to reform BDR, take drastic action against those who caused this havoc on the nation and strengthened intelligence networks. Government should identify our friends and foes and remain vigil against the evil designs of our adversaries so that such suicidal event cannot cause any more. 


Mohammad Zainal Abedin
http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=251457


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BDR Massacre: Ruling party leader arrested in Bangladesh*

President of Bangladesh Awami League City Ward Committee [Dhaka], Haji Torab Ali Akhand has been arrested by the members of Rapid Action Battalion [RAB] on Wednesday evening from a sawmill named Madina Sawmill [which is located near the Bangladesh Riffles headquarters gate number 5] for his involvement in bringing out procession in favor of the killer BDR men during February 25-26 in Dhaka.

Ali is a former Subedar of Bangladesh Riffles and father of Harunur Rashid aka Leather Liton, a top terrorist in Bangladesh. Leather Liton is a former leader of the student wing of Awami League.

It is learnt that, Madina Sawmill owned by Haji Torab Ali was a regular gathering place of BDR men. His son-in-law Rezaul Karim Razu works as a contractor at the BDR headquarters.

Meanwhile, there are indications that a number of front-ranking figures in Bangladesh Awami League may also be arrested soon for their involvement behind the BDR Massacre in Dhaka. State Minister Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Parliamentary Whip Mirza Azam [brother-in-law of Islamist militancy kingpin Shaikh Abdur Rahman], Haji Mockbull, Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, Abdul Jalil, Shamim Osman and several more are already in the suspect list of the investigators.

There is a specific eye of the investigators on Mirza Azam when the case of murder of Colonel Gulzar Uddin Ahmed turned public. Gulzar, one of the brightest army officers who were killed in the "armed rebellion", is best known for his efficient detection and operations against Islamist militants and terrorists. He was the man behind arrest of Jamaatul Mujahedin kingpin Shaikh Abdur Rahman.

Gulzar was known as one of the brightest army officers of the country. Because of his knowledge about the militants' network, Gulzar was a revered name in the country's law-enforcement and defence agencies.

Gulzar is a legend in the anti-terrorist and anti-Islamist drives. His skill, professionalism, knowledge and sincerity are beyond question. His commitment was unparallel. He was all along a resourceful and professional officer in regards to militancy, terrorism or any heinous acts. He was honest down to the core."

As the Awami League government's explicit commitments include a fight against terrorism and religious extremists, it was expected that the government would benefit from Gulzar's skills and knowledge on the matter. But he was transferred to BDR as the commander of Sylhet Sector at the end of January.

Colonel Gulzars voice was last heard by friends and colleagues over cellphone when the killings began inside the Pilkhana Headquarters around 9:00am.

Killers smashed his body. "Some of his relatives were too afraid to see the decomposing, ruined body," says a rescuer.

"Those who saw his body said his eyes might have been gouged out; his spinal cord was broken and his body bears the mark of terrible torture. Apparently, he was killed by gunshots," the rescuer adds.

A family member said his face was bloated. "It was impossible for anyone to recognise him from seeing that face."

On February 25, when the mutiny degenerated into a bloodbath inside the BDR HQ, Gulzar had no time to call his family. He last saw his family members at his Dhaka home earlier that morning.

In a frantic bid to resist the "mutineers", Gulzar called his former colleagues at the Rapid Action Battalion [RAB] repeatedly, seeking help.

Colonel Gulzars father Anwar Uddin Ahmed was killed by Pakistani occupation forces during the war of independence of Bangladesh in 1971.

Meanwhile, government is going to remove Home Minister Sahara Khatun from her position soon, for her severe failure in properly handling the BDR Massacre issue. State Minister for Home Affairs, Sohel Taj will also be removed from his post.

There is also indication of change in the Foreign Ministry. Barrister Anisul Islam Mahmud [Member of Parliament] may replace Dr. Dipu Moni. Barrister Mahmud is expected to be included in the cabinet soon.

Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh


----------



## leonblack08

*Meanwhile, government is going to remove Home Minister Sahara Khatun from her position soon, for her severe failure in properly handling the BDR Massacre issue. State Minister for Home Affairs, Sohel Taj will also be removed from his post.

There is also indication of change in the Foreign Ministry. Barrister Anisul Islam Mahmud [Member of Parliament] may replace Dr. Dipu Moni. Barrister Mahmud is expected to be included in the cabinet soon.*

Closing the door after thieves looted everything.Do you think Army forced the decisions?

Just as I read the news of AL leader arrest,another news came up.Our commerce minister blaming the JMB to be behind this.


----------



## leonblack08

*40 BDR men found directly involved*
Staff Correspondent

Investigators have found direct involvement of 40 members of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) so far in the bloody massacre and looting inside the Pilkhana BDR Headquarters during the February 25-26 mutiny.

The Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) yesterday handed over 12 out of those 40 border guards to Lalbagh Police Station in connection with the mutiny case filed with the police station, said a top law-enforcing official involved in the investigation of the case wishing anonymity.

Meanwhile, Pesh Imam of BDR central mosque Mohammad Siddiqur Rahman, a witness to the carnage in Pilkhana, died at the Dhaka Medical College Hospital (DMCH) yesterday afternoon after he fell sick during interrogation.

Those who were found embroiled in the massacre are BDR Subeder Gofran Mallik, Havildar Rezaul Karim, Lance Nayek Gausul Azam, Lance Nayek Yusuf Ali, Sepoys Joyanta Kumar Sarkar, Zamir Ali, Abdul Latif, Sohrab Hossain, Ismail Hossain, Shariful Islam, Rafiqul Islam and Masudur Rahman.

*The top law-enforcing official said they had recovered firearms and grenades looted from the BDR headquarters from the village homes of Rafiqul, Shariful and Yusuf.*

*He also said at least one of the captured BDR members admitted that they were present at Darbar on February 25 and he himself spread bullets on officers there and two of them confessed to having shot officers to death after chasing them down.*

*One of the arrestees used a vehicle to carry firearms to kill officers at Darbar from armouries inside the BDR headquarters, he said.*

He added they had also detected the BDR jawan who had killed the wife of slain BDR director General Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed.

Rab Director General (DG) Hasan Mahmood Khandker at a press briefing at Rab headquarters, however, said,* "After primary investigation it seemed 12 border guards took part in the bloodbath and other offences during the mutiny."
*
*When asked about the involvement of Islamist militant outfits and the United Liberation Front of Assam (Ulfa) in the mutiny Rab DG averted the query and said the Islamist militants are now under complete control of the law-enforcement agencies.*

The arrestees were paraded before the journalists at the press conference but journalists were barred from asking them any questions.

DEATH OF BDR CENTRAL MOSQUE PESH IMAM
Pesh Imam of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) central mosque Mohammad Siddiqur Rahman died at the DMCH yesterday afternoon.

He was admitted to the DMCH Tuesday evening following a cardiac arrest.

*Rahman, 45, fell sick Tuesday afternoon when investigators interrogated him as a witness to the carnage at BDR headquarters, said his son Mohammad Naim.
*
He was then rushed to the DMCH and admitted to the coronary care unit (CCU) where he died at about 3:00pm, hospital sources said.

His body was sent to the Dhaka Medical College morgue for autopsy.

Six mutineers on further remand

Our Court Correspondent reports: A Dhaka court yesterday placed six mutineers including Deputy Assistant Director (DAD) Tauhidul Alam on a three-day fresh remand for interrogation in connection with the BDR mutiny case.

The court passed the order after Criminal Investigation Department (CID), which is investigating the case, produced them before it with a five-day further remand prayer.

The other arrestees are DAD Abdur Rahim, Habilder Azad Ali, Nayek Mohammad Firoj Ahmed, Jawan Zakir Hossain and cook Amirul Islam.

Tauhid, Rahim, Azad, Firoz and Zakir were produced before the court after completion of their seven-day remand while Amir of a five-day remand in bulletproof vests and helmets with their hands cuffed behind their backs.

Eight other mutineers were earlier taken on remand on different terms and they were being quizzed about the carnage.

Moreover, 52 BDR mutineers were shown arrested yesterday in the same case.

A total of 161 mutineers arrested so far from different places were also shown arrested in the case.

*Meanwhile, Rab members held nine BDR men from BDR Training Centre at Baitul Ijjat under Satkania in Chittagong Monday night in connection with the mutiny, reports our staff correspondent from Chittagong. Rab did not disclose their names.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## HK-47

> Do you think Army forced the decisions?


could be.More like influenced.Or Hasina's scared of the senior generals now.They are pissed off.rebellions are supposed to be crushed,not negotiated as they are saying.

anyhow I personally believe that Dipu Moni is inadept in running her ministry. About Sahara I think we should give her some more time.We need someone strong in the Foreign Affairs Ministry and so far she has acted like a mere ambassador or messenger/communicator not like a minister.

It's true the way they mutilated Gulzar's body JMB can be behind this.But this could be done by some other group too to make it look like that.so still I will not jump to conclusions.


----------



## Straight

*The Name Game of Politics*

Note how the news is presented by The daily Star quoting UNB:
*JMB linked to BDR massacre: Faruk*

Jama'atul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) is linked to the BDR massacre, Commerce Minister Lt Col (retd) Faruk Khan said today. Weve so far identified some persons in the BDR who are associated with the JMB, he said, based on feedback from the investigators, UNB adds. 
--------------------------------------------------------
Faruk himself was found as the source of the news (...to be associated) but not mentioning that JMB is behind.... or similar outburst---- as found in all reports and news items (in UNB, the daily Star and Nayadiganta), and all quoted it from Faruk.

Did you also note that the strength of the headline, and actual statement of Faruk are not of same intensity or force or level. 

Is it another jugglary of words by a politician to gain something at the expense of most-hated & severely diminished JMB ? Nevertheless, it was essential because a BAL activist---father of Liton, a ruthless terrorist---has been nabbed by Investigation authority and that news was widely circulated. So, BAL needed badly a diversion. Best scapegoat is JMB---a pathetic looser and having none around to defend. 

I enquired of more than 50 scholars (alims and muftis) of Islam, and none supported the 'Jihad' activities of JMB as truly Islamic. Jihad---in Islam---is a wide term, and are divided into 2 categories: Major and Minor. 

The major Jihad is to strive for own rectification fighting own lust and 'bad' traits & desires. Minor Jihad---that involves 'kill & if necessary, get killed' is a collective 'amal' (act) which require to fulfil several terms & conditions to start in the first place, and then more 'terms & conditions' to execute & continue. Our beloved Rassol (aliahe salat wassalam) had to wait almost 13 years in Makkah and then about 17 months in Medina to get met those 'terms & conditions' to start Jihad that involves 'qital' (killing)---like one is to wait for the first moon of Ramadhan to start fasting. In case of Ramadhan fasting, the condition is based on celestial event whereas for Jihad (minor) the terms are mostly personal attributes of individual muslim and also of their society.

JMB started it on a whim without regard for necessary terms & conditions---misguiding selected 'highly committed & dedicated Grade A youths (in the name of Islam) who have no or very shallow knowledge of Islam---and thus burnt all involved out, and therefore could not sustain. Even many parents denied to take back any responsibility for or even the dead-body of JMB cadres---because their acts were 'pure' killing and were not supported by 'alims' or the society of Bangladesh.

In initial days of Jihad, Rassol aliahe salat wassalam asked his comapnions (sahabis) to return the bounties---as earned from a jihad expedition---because he found that atleast one condition was not fulfilled: Before starting Jihad (the minor) one must explain Iman & Islam to the other party. In case they refute and attack---in retaliation Jihad starts; that is another important condition. If they refute to accept Islam but do not attack---rather agrees to pay yearly tributes (which has to be very reasonable as not to disturb their standard of normal & reasonable living)---muslim can not start 'jihad', otherwise it will become 'crime' and punishable under Islam---never a worship to please Allah.

Now, JMB is the most-hated and severly diminshed entity---visibly with no 'crores of taka' wealth (which they were never reported to have anyway), and no reported 'foreign connection' (as HujI has), no worthy leader or planning cell---with no strength whatsoever to act as 'under-the-screen-hand behind this historical mammoth BDR carnage. JMB has only its foul reminiscense involving only memory of horrendous killing, valor of its dedicated cadres, and sorrow for the wastage of such committed-but-misguided sons of this wretched soil.

Only utility of JMB perhaps which was left behind is to use this infamous name whenever you need badly to hide name of someother dear & near to you.

_*Post script:*_

*Please comment upon comparing *
(1)	Faruks statement on JMB linkage with BDR mutiny; and
(2)	the 2 points from the brief below:

BANGLADESH OPEN SOURCE INTELLIGENCE MONITOR
South Asia Brief : 12 March 2009
	At least four of the mutineers of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) are believed to have been active members of Jama'atul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) before they joined the paramilitary force. They all hail from Bagmara of Rajshahi, the stronghold of the Islamist militant outfit JMB, where extremists led by JMB's former operation commander Bangla Bhai, later executed, launched their atrocities. Anwar, one of the four was well-known cadre of Bangla Bhai. He was allegedly involved in the murder of Awami League (AL) leader Yasin in 2004 in Bagmara. A team of the 'operation rebel hunt' has recently raided houses of Anwar, Ismail, Kawsar and Aftab but in vain. The four were present at Pilkhana during the mutiny before they fled and they are still on the lam, said officers engaged in the 'operation rebel hunt'.
	Rab Director General (DG) Hasan Mahmood Khandker at a press briefing at Rab headquarters, however, said, "After primary investigation it seemed 12 border guards took part in the bloodbath and other offences during the mutiny." When asked about the involvement of Islamist militant outfits and the United Liberation Front of Assam (Ulfa) in the mutiny Rab DG averted the query and said the Islamist militants are now under complete control of the law-enforcement agencies. The arrestees were paraded before the journalists at the press conference but journalists were barred from asking them any questions.


----------



## Straight

*FARUK (of BAL) AND IO (of BDR mutiny investigating CID Team) ARE IN MISMATCH GEARS:**Is co-ordinator himself dis-co-ordinating ?* 
His greatest service to JMB by making this appear HERO from ZERO to more mis-guidable youths of Bangladesh in stead of letting JMB die a natural death.

*See bdnews24 @ 12-3-09 report:*

*Dhaka, March 12 (bdnews24.com) *&#8211; Law-enforcers had arrested 236 BDR personnel in the BDR mutiny up to Thursday, said the CID investigation officer. 

They had already gathered information and evidence against the accused, ASP Abdul Qahhar Akhand of the CID told reporters. 

More would come, he said. 

"Investigations are ongoing. We are recording of witness statements and questioning the arrestees. Names of the new accused are coming in," said Qahhar. 

*Akhand* (ASP Abdul Qahhar Akhand ) *also said visiting FBI and Scotland Yard teams were discussing the case with the CID. *

*He refused to comment on Thursday morning's statement by minister Faruq Khan&#8212;who has been tasked with coordinating all the investigations&#8212;that militants links had been uncovered. *

*"What he said, I cannot say. I can only say my part. I cannot say anything about this. I actually have nothing to say on top of the minister's words." *


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*JMB&#8217;s link found in Pilkhana carnage: Faruk Khan*

The Chief coordinator of all three investigation teams and Commerce Minister Colonel (retd) Faruk Khan yesterday told the press that link of militant outfits like Jamaatul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) have been found in the preliminary investigation.

"Some links of JMB have been found in the BDR Headquarters' incident. During the BNP-Jamaat regime, the members of militant outfits had been recruited in the forces. With their help, the heinous incident occurred inside the BDR Headquarters on February 25-26," the Commerce Minister observed.

He earlier told reporters that the investigators had so far identified 30-35 people involved in last month's carnage in BDR headquarters and some of them had confessed to their involvement with the incident.

However, DG of the Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) on Wednesday at a press conference disagreed with the links of JMB in the incident as he told the newsmen while answering a question that JBM is now under the control of law enforcers.

leading news

Clearly there is a contradiction with the RAB saying one thing and Col. Faruk Khan saying something else. I believe that Col. Faruk Khan is lying to protect the AL and India from accusation. No one in Bangladesh will believe him.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Col. Faruk Khan should be ashamed of himself being an ex-army man. He is lying over the dead bodies of his fellow officers. What an utter disgrace!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*2 Gens retired, new 9 Div GOC named*

Dhaka Mar 12 (bdnews24.com)Two of the army's most senior generals have been ordered into retirement, and the GOC of the crucial 9 Infantry Division based in Savar replaced.

A highly-placed source said Thursday that Lt Gen Aminul Karim, the commandant of the National Defence College, and Maj Gen Fatmi Ahmed Rumi, chairman of BIISS, would leave the army with immediate effect.

The order, according to the source, was dated Wednesday.

Maj Gen Iqbal Karim Bhuiyan, now head of the Staff College, returned to command troops again as he replaced Maj Gen Ashab Uddin as the Savar area commander. The two generals swapped their positions.

Gen Aminul Karim, a cadet of the second Short Service Commission that passed out in 1975, was made a three-star general only last year and sent to run the NDC.

A former GOC of the 9 Infantry Division, he had served as the military secretary to president Iajuddin Ahmed before becoming the NDC chief.

Gen Rumi, a former head of the DGFI during the second BNP government, commanded the Rangpur-based division for two years before recently becoming the titular head of the government think tank, Bangladesh Institute of International Strategic Studies. Rumi was a cadet of the 4th SSC.

Maj Gen Ashab Uddin, of the Bangladesh army's first regular batch, was promoted to the two-star rank and made GOC of the 9 Division in the early months of the emergency government.

Gen Bhuiyan, of the 3rd SSC, had commanded two divisions and been the army's chief of general staff before his assignment at the Mirpur-based Defence Services Command and Staff College (DSCSC). 

2 Gens retired, new 9 Div GOC named :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Massacre at Pilkhana: Propaganda and the Truth

Thursday March 12 2009 19:08:01 PM BDT

By MBI Munshi , Bangladesh
*
I have also read the Muhit Rahman article (The Daily Star &#8211; March 12, 2009) and it makes some interesting points. The most interesting is that while describing other commentators as mere arm-chair Generals he is himself only a banker. I wonder how much military knowledge and tactical experience is required to get a bank job these days. The follow-up article by Mr. Abdul Momen raises some further and important issues. He explains that in all the cases where military assaults have been allowed by the government in a hostage type situation there have usually been significant civilian casualties. He provides the examples of Lal Masjid, Kargil, Mumbai, Wako, the Russian Threatre and the Ossetia-Alania School takeovers. In all these cases probably the Kargil is the least relevant as this involved a military operation of two countries and the issue of hostages never arose. In all the other scenarios the taking of hostages was an important element in the plan of the terrorists. However, there are other substantive differences between the above cited cases and the BDR Mutiny &#8211;

1. The commitment and morale of the BDR mutineers was questionable with the vast majority trying to escape and a small minority perpetrating the atrocities. If the army had been allowed to effectively cordon off the area and move in heavy weaponry outside the boundary walls it is possible that the mutiny would have folded early on - according to several eyewitnesses the killings only took place after 11 am on the first day of the revolt. It is also possible that the BDR soldiers would have turned on the hard core group but this theory was not tested because of the hesitancy of the PM and COAS to act in a timely and prompt fashion.

2. The BDR mutiny was strictly not a hostage type situation. The intent was to kill the officers within the compound. There were apparently no negotiations for release of the officers or their families. There was no sign of goodwill on the part of the hardcore mutineers to release the women and children. Inexplicably in this situation the PM gave a general amnesty without securing release of the captives inside the compound or verifying the extent of the carnage inside the BDR HQ. In these circumstances an immediate response may have saved lives. Only once the mutiny was nearing its end with the majority of perpetrators having already escaped were some officers released but clearly this was a ruse (indicating a wider and more sophisticated conspiracy) and not part of a negotiating strategy.

3. In all the other incidents terrorists had to be forcibly dislodged when negotiations failed. In the BDR mutiny the perpetrators had no intention of holding out within the compound as nearly all escaped during the second night. This point was proven when tanks were brought into position on the 3rd day and the left-over mutineers submitted meekly. If a forced entry was considered then the surrounding area would have been evacuated (as was actually done on the last day) leaving the risk to civilians at a complete minimum.

4. That amongst the BDR soldiers were &#8216;outsiders&#8217; who hid their faces throughout the mutiny and ultimately escaped. In none of the other situations described by Muhit or Momen were there any external groups within the hostage takers. With sufficient pressure and a show of force the BDR soldiers may have been convinced that continuing with the mutiny was not worth the trouble and surrendering was now the only viable option. The &#8216;outsiders&#8217; numbering no more than 20 would have been left to their own devices.

In all the other cases there was no indication of government complicity. The arrest of an AL leader seems to suggest some connivance at higher levels of government if not outright assistance. The transfer of army officers out of the DGFI and NSI in the preceding weeks of the mutiny explains some of the intelligence failures but still requires an explanation from the government.

On these four grounds I do not believe that the points expressed by Mr. Muhit Rahman or Mr. Abdul Momen hold much credibility or substance. During the 3 day mutiny the resolve of the mutineers was never tested. Every time the army wanted to move against the mutineers they were thwarted by the worthless and cowardly COAS and the perverse and mentally imbalanced Prime Minister. By not acting with courage and decisiveness the mutineers gained confidence and proceeded on their killing spree.

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=251718


----------



## ejaz007

*Bangladesh says militants behind last months mutiny*

* Authorities say ban on video-sharing websites including YouTube lifted

DHAKA: Bangladesh said on Thursday that suspected militants helped carry out the bloody mutiny at a military base in the capital that has threatened the new civilian governments hold on power.

More than 70 people died when troops at the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters turned on their commanding officers last month, slaughtering at least 56 of them and dumping their bodies in shallow graves and sewers.

Commerce Minister Faruk Khan told AFP that investigators believed militants associated with the banned Jamayetul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) extremist group were involved.

We are in the process of interrogating the 40 or so people we have arrested. We have found in the process of examining their files that some of them have links to the JMB, he said.

The suspects were BDR troops. We are asking why these kinds of people were recruited to the BDR. The soldiers initially said they were protesting over pay and conditions, but Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has alleged that a force trying to overthrow democracy was to blame.

Hasina came to power after winning the December 29 elections, which restored democratic rule in the country after two years of an army-backed regime.

On March 1, authorities issued warrants to arrest 1,000 people it believed were involved in last months mutiny, but Khan said that figure had been largely symbolic.

There are a number of figures we have not been able to finalise yet, including the exact death toll, how many people were involved, and how many ran away, Khan said, adding that many weapons were missing from the BDR base.

A government investigation team coordinated by Khan is due to report its findings on March 19.

The army has launched its own probe, in a move which analysts have said exposed deep tensions between the military and the elected leaders.

Officers from the US Federal Bureau of Investigation and Britains Metropolitan Police service are in Dhaka to assist with investigating the mutiny case.

Ban lifted: Bangladeshi authorities said on Thursday they had lifted a ban on video-sharing websites, including YouTube that was imposed after the sites hosted a recording of an angry dispute between the premier and army officers.

In the leaked conversation, the military bosses were heard yelling at the premier over her handling of the mutiny. afp

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## idune

MBI Munshi said:


> Col. Faruk Khan should be ashamed of himself being an ex-army man. He is lying over the dead bodies of his fellow officers. What an utter disgrace!



As soon Awami leader was arrested Faruk Khan trying to divert attention by using propaganda. But even with propaganda Awami League has problem. Awami league top leader Mirza Azam is brother in law of ex JMB chief Abdur Rahman. There should be (but would not) through investigation Nanok and Azam role in BDR massacre.


----------



## Dhaka_soul

idune said:


> As soon Awami leader was arrested Faruk Khan trying to divert attention by using propaganda. But even with propaganda Awami League has problem. Awami league top leader Mirza Azam is brother in law of ex JMB chief Abdur Rahman. There should be (but would not) through investigation Nanok and Azam role in BDR massacre.




I can see Al-Qaida imprint in the whole operation.Sensational attack,rampant killing and mutilation of dead bodies are all hallmark of islamic millitants.Most likely Al-Qaida proxy JMB was involved.One more thing,most of the mutiners were recruited during BNP-JAMAT period.

Let's see,what FBI can find out in this regard.


----------



## idune

Dhaka_soul said:


> I can see Al-Qaida imprint in the whole operation.Sensational attack,rampant killing and mutilation of dead bodies are all hallmark of islamic millitants.Most likely Al-Qaida proxy JMB was involved.One more thing,most of the mutiners were recruited during BNP-JAMAT period.
> 
> Let's see,what FBI can find out in this regard.



Going by your thought one should ask why there were 300 some calls from BDR HQ cell tower to (and from) India within few hours of massacre? 

That may explain how India is involved in running Al-Qaida operation.

While FBI is at it, they should arrange a rendition of Awami leaders Jahangir Kabir Nanok and Mirza Azam, brother in law of ex JMB chief, for gitmo (or whatever the latest arrangement would be) residency. 

But while not reading Indian screen play or should call ploy,
BDR is a national defense institution NOT a political one. BDR members recruited all the time no matter who is in power.


----------



## Dhaka_soul

idune said:


> Going by your thought one should ask why there were 300 some calls from BDR HQ cell tower to (and from) India within few hours of massacre?
> 
> That may explain how India is involved in running Al-Qaida operation.
> 
> While FBI is at it, they should arrange a rendition of Awami leaders Jahangir Kabir Nanok and Mirza Azam, brother in law of ex JMB chief, for gitmo (or whatever the latest arrangement would be) residency.
> 
> But while not reading Indian screen play or should call ploy,
> BDR is a national defense institution NOT a political one. BDR members recruited all the time no matter who is in power.




idune,do u have link from independent sources to varify the calls from from India(other than south asian sources)?

Why U can't think of Al-Qaida?I remember,during BNP-Jamat rein,they repeatedly mentioned that Bangla Bhai,JMB etc are mere speculations of media,nothing sort of these things exist.We all know now what's the truth is.We also know about Jane's Review and also FEER(Far East Economic Review) article about 10 truckload arms haul at Chittagong.I personally belive that there are links between this arms case,trials of Razakars and BDR mutiny.Don't forget,just before the mutiny,a special envoy of PAK PM Zardari came to Hasina requesting her for not to try war criminals and Razakars on court.

As far as FBI is concerned,it will invesitgate as things lead them to,not as you wish them to do.


----------



## idune

Dhaka_soul said:


> idune,do u have link from independent sources to varify the calls from from India(other than south asian sources)?
> 
> Why U can't think of Al-Qaida?I remember,during BNP-Jamat rein,they repeatedly mentioned that Bangla Bhai,JMB etc are mere speculations of media,nothing sort of these things exist.We all know now what's the truth is.We also know about Jane's Review and also FEER(Far East Economic Review) article about 10 truckload arms haul at Chittagong.I personally belive that there are links between this arms case,trials of Razakars and BDR mutiny.Don't forget,just before the mutiny,a special envoy of PAK PM Zardari came to Hasina requesting her for not to try war criminals and Razakars on court.
> 
> As far as FBI is concerned,it will invesitgate as things lead them to,not as you wish them to do.



News for 300 or so calls was from daily ittefaq and was posted in this thread. Go back and look through.

Pakistan could not accomodate hundreds of thousands of staranded Pakistani and you think they really care who Awami league and its chorots label as rakakar? People has more to think about their food, earnings and essentials than dancing with Awami seasonal political ploy. 

With your line of arguments one can say Indian FM came with demand of transit, SA taskforce and what not. Since that has not materilized because of defense institution and popular opposition, India out to destroy BD defense. Credible information that came out of investiogation so far points to that direction.

As far as jane, FEER and other far fetched stories, those came from the direct script of now defunct "war on terror" aka crusade. As your thinking deeply entrenched and subscribed to those rejected scheme and view of neo cons (rejected even by mass in US, UK), there is not much to say other than what had been said by millions already. I am afraid your line of baseless and far fetched story line up only degrade the quality of discussion and information.


----------



## Straight

Dhaka_soul said:


> Why U can't think of Al-Qaida?......As far as FBI is concerned,it will invesitgate as things lead them to.......



Please use some 'plain thinking'; in many cases it works wonder like herbal:

*Don't you think that----Dhaka would buzz within 72 hours with flocks of US officers to identify, catch & uproot the perpetrators---if **truly* *AQ/JMB or any Islamic Militant Group/Network would prove themselves so strong in Bangladesh as being capable & efficient of fooling Bangladesh PM, HM, CAS, MPs & entire BAL for long 33 hours, and then killing 50+ brilliant Army officers and rendering BDR handicapped and yet melting out in thin air with so many arms missing---all that, too, in one single brilliant stroke ? *

Such above Islamic elements did not require to show similar talent in Afghanistan &/or Iraq to attract US staff there.

The same dog is not howling yet enough because who ever have intruded in this BDR event is previously acquainted with it or alreday known to-be-other-than JMB/AQ.

Think it over, and just use the above measuring stick: *US rushes to where presence of AQ or similar Group is strongly involved and already proven*. 

Then you will immediately know whether those including you and Trade Minister Faruk are truly implicating JMB/AQ with sincere knowledge or, instead, fraudulently covering their own buddies or simply making another mistake.

If you find US is more-than-usual concerned and active, then scent of JMB/AQ is there for sure. But do you really think only a initial fact-finding prelim team of 2 persons is more-than-usual ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

*EXCLUSIVE *
*No decision yet on BDR's 55000: Gen Moinul *
Fri, Mar 13th, 2009 11:37 pm BdST 


Abu Noman Sajib 
bdnews24.com correspondent 

Dhaka, Mar 13 (bdnews24.com) &#8211; The new BDR chief, battling to reorganise the border force, says a government decision is still awaited on whether some 55,000 members will be assimilated or new soldiers recruited. 

"We'll start implementing what the policymakers finally decide upon, which may take a little time," said Brig Gen Moinul Hossain, the director general, speaking exclusively to bdnews24.com Thursday night. 

"A new force is a must," Gen Moinul said and added there was no alternative to restructuring the BDR after the Feb25-26 mutiny by renegade members at their headquarters in Dhaka. 

A senior army general recently said the government had already decided to rename the border force. 

The mutiny killed at least 57 army officers, including its director general Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed, deputed to the paramilitary border force. 

"The border guards have been completely spoilt," he said. "Their morale, ethics and sense of discipline have been shattered." 

"Nothing good or meaningful can be expected from them any more. There's no alternative to raising the border troops afresh into an effective force." 

"We have the morale and capability of rearing these riflemen afresh and we're working in that direction." 

Gen Moinul said they were now busy screening the soldiers who were returning&#8212;a process seen crucial to the efforts digging into the horrendous genesis to the Peelkhana massacre. 

"We are not rushing, because haste might destroy valuable alibis and evidence." 

"The force has to be nurtured and reformed so that its members get back their old life." 

Asked about the name or uniform of the reorganised force, the general spoke of listening to 'people's wishes', hinting the change was almost a certainty. 

"I don't think Bangladeshis will like to hear the name 'BDR' or see the familiar uniform again after what happened there in late Feb." 

He dismissed reports that the army officers already deputed to different battalions across the country were now feeling insecure to return to their posts. 

"This is a total lie. A number of media outlets have published wrong news&#8230;All officers have actually joined their new postings Wednesday and Thursday. The rest are on leave. *[We wonder when Bangladesh media run-by so called 'buddhijibis' will learn to act patriotic and responsibly ?] *

"Journalists should verify before they report." 

On rumours that the BDR soldiers were starving or getting insufficient food inside the Peelkhana, he said, "The Peelkhana residents are being given food regularly." 

Gen Moinul, who was appointed DG on Feb. 27, said, "Salaries have already reached those units of which the commanding officers have not been killed." 

"Those units who lost their commanders are late in receiving the salaries due to change in command and related banking formalities." 

Asked if anything can be done to allow more families to see the detained BDR members inside the headquarters, the chief said, "This is not a civilian concern, you got to understand. We are currently allowing the soldiers' pregnant wives and mothers to see the soldiers inside." 

"Besides, people can connect with each other through telephone, intercom and letters. I'd love the relatives to meet their dear ones inside the Peelkhana and urge them to disclose whatever they know of the atrocities." 

Asked if an account of the looted arms and ammunition has been possible to draw so far, the DG said, "It will take little longer to ascertain the number of arms lost. The ammunition loss may be possible to gauge in a day or two." 

On the number of BDR members present at Peelkhana during the killings and of people present there now, Gen Moinul said, "A lot of documents and evidence were torched during the massacre. There are about 7,000 troops residing in the Peelkhana now." 

-----------------------------------
That day I was watching the tremendously astounding smart performance of BDR personnel in BDR Parade 2009. It appeared that very few Armies of the world can perform so smart and with precision. So far, BDR fought with BSF very effectively. Finally, most of 55,000 members were not involved in rebellion either---but yes; were adversely affected in many ways.

In view of above, would not it be proper that the innocents (though adversely affected to some varying degrees) of the 55,000---to put in Brig Gen Mainul's own words---*be nurtured and reformed **so that its members get back their old life* of past valor and dedication ?


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladeshi army officers blame prime minister for mutiny

By Urmee Khan and Dean Nelson in New Delhi
Last Updated: 5:01PM GMT 13 Mar 2009

Angry Bangladeshi army officers shouted down Sheikh Hasina, the country's prime minister, at a private meeting, and blamed her for the murder of more than 70 of their comrades by mutineering border security guards.

The ferocity of the army's anger was revealed yesterday when ministers lifted a ban on secret recordings of the clash on YouTube.

Ministers had initially banned the recordings amid fears they might further destabilize the country following the February 25th mutiny.

Sheikh Hasina was praised when she persuaded the leaders of a revolt by security guards of the Bangladesh Rifles to lay down their arms. But she was later fiercely criticized when the scale of the massacre emerged.

The revolt began when security guards forced their way into a meeting of all the regiment's senior officers at their headquarters in Dhaka and opened fire with automatic rifles. The bodies of more than 70 officers were later discovered in a number of mass graves and sewage tanks.

Sheikh Hasina had refused to send in the army to put down the revolt in its early stages and instead invited the leaders to present their demands. At the meeting, she offered the mutineers a general amnesty and an inquiry into their grievances.

Senior officers, who lost friends and family members in the massacre, said they believed the delay costs dozens of lives.

"You are responsible for all the deaths because you did not allow the army to intervene and we want explanation from you," demanded one officer. "Had we been allowed to intervene there would not have been so many bloody baths. We could have rescued a lot of officers from the camp." Another said:"You didn't call the army and that's why so many officers were killed." Several officers repeatedly demanded to know why she had not visited the scene of the carnage. "Why didn't you go and see? Why did you send the interior minister?" they asked.

Charges have been filed against more than 1000 BDR guards and 36 have been arrested on suspicion of leading the mutiny. Ministers said the mutiny was part of a plot to destablilise Sheikh Hasina's recently-elected government.

Zia Ahmed, chairman of the Bangladesh Telecommunication Regulatory Commission, said the government had lifted the ban on the secret tapes because tensions immediately following the mutiny had now eased.

Bangladeshi army officers blame prime minister for mutiny - Telegraph


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*JMB links to BDR mutiny*

The commerce minister Lt Col Faruk Khan (Retd), responsible for coordinating various investigations into the BDR disaster, has on 12 March stated that links between the JMB and the BDR mutiny have been found. Lt Col Faruk Khan also mentioned that many militants were recruited in the forces during the BNP-Jamaat regime of 2001-2007. Lt Col Faruk Khan's comments are causes of worry on many different counts.

The first cause of worry is that various investigations are ongoing and have not reached any conclusive ends and any definitive public comments by persons in positions of authority such as the commerce minister may push the rest of the investigations into directions inimical to a search for the truth behind the facades of an apparently deep-rooted conspiracy. We have seen in the past that similar incidents of mass violence also elicited similar comments from ministers and powerful political figures, driving inquiries and investigations of those incidents into dead-ends. The most glaring such incident, still in the memory of people is the August 21, 2004 grenade attack on Sheikh Hasina which killed dozens of people. Ministers and politicians of the BNP government, than in office, immediately claimed that the attacks were the result of Awami League intra-party feuds which led the entire investigation up the wrong track, stymieing any attempts at ensuring justice. That case is still hanging in the courts, 5 years after the incident. It would therefore, behove ministers and politicians of AL not to make any pre-mature comments which might in anyway influence investigations and enquiries of an event which turned into a national tragedy.

The second cause of worry is Lt Col Faruk Khan's second comment that "many militants were recruited in the forces during the BNP-Jamaat regime of 2001-2007". Whether true or not this statement is likely to create a sense of uncertainty and concern among members of the Armed Forces, already severely buffeted by the BDR massacre of over 60 officers. Additionally, this comment might encourage and initiate a "witch-hunt" within the Armed Forces to root out the so-called militants and many rank and file as well as officers might be victimized by such politically motivated "cleansing operations". Such measures, if they occur, would destabilize the entire structure of the Armed Forces, weakening them as well as national security.
It needs no emphasis that uncertainties and instabilities within the core institutions of the State, such as the military and the system of national security, will invariably lead to a chain of actions-reactions and backlashes, which in all likelihood will involve violence of different magnitudes. Consequently the entire structure and foundation of the State will be further weakened leading us all to a "failed-state" like situation. That must be avoided at all costs and the first step towards such avoidance is to be extremely circumspect in stating opinions publicly by public figures of influence.

editorial

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*One more extension for Bangladesh army chief?*

Chief of Bangladesh Army, General Moeen U Ahmed is set to get one more year extension when his tenure finishes on 6th April this year.

A highly placed source in Awami League, on condition of anonymity said, the government decided to extend the service tenure of General Moeen.
Meanwhile, there are indications of massive changes in the army administration following the post-massacre situation. Two of the Generals were already sent on retirement on Thursday.

Bangladesh government also on Thursday, withdrew ban on Youtube site, which was blocked few days back for posting a content titled 'Sena Kunja Exclusive', which contains audio conversation of the meeting between the Prime Minister and members of the armed forces. Although the Bangladesh government lifted the blockade, the contents were not removed from the site. Due to the blockade, the content issue got maximum exposure in the international media. According to sources, number of hits in the specific files have increased several folds.

Another source told that, list and details of the aggrieved officers, who were vocal during the meeting are being secretly prepared by a quarter at the verbal instruction from the ruling party. Reason behind such steps are yet to be understood.

Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This is a RAW conspiracy theory - 

*GREAT BANGLA CONSPIRACY

Bhaskar Roy*

Had the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) mutiny on March 25-26 been successful, it would have brought the BNP rightists and Jamaat-e-Islami (JEI) Islamists coalition back to power in the country. That would have plunged Bangladesh into a new political and social crisis, and lighted new militancy fires in North-East India. The mutiny was a meticulously planned conspiracy in which disgruntled BDR men were used cleverly as a foil for a much larger game plan.

The political threat to Indian security from Bangladeshs soil if the BNP-JEI combination returns to power can be understood from the confessional statements of the main accused in April 2004 arms landing case, Hafizur Rahaman. Rahaman has told the new Investigating Officer (IO) of the case that four different IOs during the BNP-JEI government (2001-2006) declined to take down his statement and asked him to change it. 

Parts of Hafizur Rahamans on going statements to the case IO and Chittagong Metropolitan Magistrate Osman Gani, as reported in the Bangladesh media, are explosive and incriminates top functionaries of the BNP-JEI government, if not the entire government yet. Rahaman, a known smuggler of the Port city of Chittagong, has revealed that he was first contacted in 2001, by a person in Dhaka who called himself Zaman at first but later identified himself as ULFA Commander-in-Chief, Paresh Barua. It is known that Barua holds a Bangladeshi passport in the name of Kamruzzaman which he uses for his travels to Pakistan to meet his ISI handlers.

Paresh Barua started developing Hafizur Rahaman from January 2002, paying him 50 to 70 thousand Taka a month. In March, 2004 Barua gave Rahaman Taka 50 lakhs to arrange for the landing of smuggled machinery. According to Rahaman, Barua assured him that the Chiefs of the Directorate General of Forces Intelligence (DGFI), and the National Security and Intelligence (NSI) were on board. The then NSI Chief Maj. Gen. Rezakul Haider Choudhury, was a close confidante of Tareque Rahaman, the elder son of Prime Minister Begum Khaleda Zia. Tareque was also the Senior Joint General Secretary of the BNP and reputed to be the most powerful and corrupt man in Bangladesh through sheer muscle power. Maj. Gen. Haider is reported to have accompanied Tareque and businessman Giasuddin Al-Mamun for a meeting with Indian underworld don Dawood Ibrahim in Dubai in 2006. The meeting was allegedly to procure arms for the elections and also had to do with some property in Dubai.

The then DGFI Chief Maj. Gen. Sadiq Hasan Rumi was Tareque intermediary with the extreme Islamist International Katme Nabuwat Movement (IKNM) Chief Maulana Noorani. Tareques contacts with the out lawed Islamic terrorist group, Jamatul Mujahidin Bangladesh (JMB), were handled by two BNP Ministers Amin Huq and Ruhul Quddus Talukdar Dulu. These information have been authenticated by Bangladeshi terrorism experts. 

It is also alleged that following the arrest of six top JMB leaders in March 2006 under pressure from the USA in which President George W. Bush took a leading role a top JEI leader met Prime Minister Khaleda Zia to advise her not to harm the JMB leaders as they would be useful in the

Parliamentary elections. The JMB was also being pruned to launch terrorist attacks in West Bengal.

It is evident that the BNP-JEI government was planning to wage a terrorist attack against India on the one hand, and radicalizing Bangladesh on the other. Awami League leader Sk. Hasina survived three terrorist attacks by terrorists under BNP-JEI instructions.

It is, therefore, of concern if about one hundred JMB women terrorist suicide cadres have entered Dhaka, as reported by the reputed daily, Janakantha. Their target is obviously the top level of the ruling party, especially Sk. Hasina. It would be impossible for the JMB to continue their activities if they did not have support from BNP-JEI supporters inducted in critical sections of the administration, police and intelligence.

These developments were, however, pieces of a much more fundamental political and ideological war that goes back to 1971 and even earlier. This involves the break up of Pakistan and the creation of Bangladesh for which Pakistan still blames India, as reiterated by former Pak President and army Chief Pervez Musharraf at the recent India Today conclave in New Delhi.

A Bangladeshi security investigator who is examining intercepts of telephone conversation of the BDR mutineers, told the press that the conspiracy was planned at least two months in advance. That would set the date approximately the time when the Awami League won the December 29, 2008 Parliamentary elections with more than two-third majority, giving it the numbers to amend the constitution.

A senior army officer, Lt. Col. Shamsul, and the leader of the BDR mutiny Deputy Assistant Director (DAI) Towhid Alam, have separately talked about involvement of outsiders. 

DAD Alam is reported to have confessed that outsiders were involved. Full details may come out only after the special commissions investigations are over. But what is evident is that a core group took advantage of the disgruntlement in the force. Some joined in the heat of the moment not fully realizing what they were doing. Some left the station and ran away.

According to Bangladesh media reports, the investigators are looking into a number of small processions taken out in the vicinity of the BDR headquarters after the mutiny started shouting pro-BDR and anti-army Chief Gen. Moeen U. Ahmed slogans. Knowledgeable observers in Dhaka say these processions were taken out by the JEI to encourage the mutineers and bring them into a confrontation with the army to create a highly unstable situation. These observers also say tensions remain very high, and the government is being extremely careful with information to prevent a public outrage. Bangladeshis are highly volatile people emotionally, especially where Bengali heritage and nationalism are concerned.

Two developments which may hold the key to the intentions behind the BDR mutiny are being debated. One, why did the 14-member BDR delegation led by DAD Towhid Alam meet Prime Minister Sk. Hasina for negotiations on February 25 and assure her that the BDR Chief was safe when they had already killed him and his wife, and most other army officers? Were they buying time for other forces, political and security, to join them?

Two, why did the Pakistani government send a Special Envoy, Pervez Ishpahani, to Dhaka two days before the mutiny to persuade Sk. Hasina not to pursue with the trial of the 1971 war criminals? Why did Pakistan take such a serious view with an internal issue of Bangladesh so as to send a Special Envoy?

With an unchallenged majority in Parliament, Prime Minister Sk. Hasina is determined to bring the war criminals to justice, try the 1975 killers of head of the nation Sk. Mujibur Rahaman and Awami League top leaders, and promised to eradicate the menace of terrorists using Bangladesh as a spring board. Her proposal for a South Asian counter-terrorism force did not go down well with Pakistan. It is also for the first time that an army Chief has given full and open support to the trial of war criminals.

Almost the entire top leadership of the JEI stands to be indicted as 1971 war criminals. They stand to lose the most, and their political legitimacy and social acceptability would get a serious battering. The party would be in danger of being banned, as happened after 1971 till President Zia-ur-Reheman, the Chief architect of the BNP, retrieved them. President Zia is the late husband of Khaleda Zia. Some top BNP leaders cannot escape the trial either. BNP leader and Advisor to Khaleda Zia, Salauddin Qadar Choudhury, headed the dreaded Al Shams created by the Pakistani army in 1971. 

The other major party that could be affected will be the Pakistani army. A preliminary list of war criminals compiled by the freedom fighters include the names of twelve Pakistani senior army officers including generals. Today, with the activations of the International Criminal Court (ICC) even old war crimes cannot be wished away. It would also be a serious blow to the reputation of the Pakistani army.

The trial of the 1975 killer majors as the coup leaders are popularly known, could open up a veritable Pandoras box. It could even incriminate Zia-ur-Reheman whose role, covered with killings and closed door executions, still remain questionable. Did Pakistan have a role in 1975 carnage in which even Sk. Mujibs nine year old son, and Sk. Hasinas youngst brother, Russel, were not spared ?

Eradication of terrorism from Bangladesh will seriously affect the ISI operations against India from the eastern wing. The ISI has been working with elements of the intelligence apparatus and the army in Bangladesh. Their best period was 2001-2006, when the BNP-JEI led alliance was in power. And that was also the worst period of Bangladeshs relations with India. Sk. Hasina had already started re-organizing the intelligence agencies and the army.

That the stakes are very high is no in doubt. The JEI and the BNP stand to be severely damaged by Prime Minister Sk. Hasinas policies. The ISI stands to lose one of its most important operational arms against India. Pakistans influence in Bangladesh is also challenged.

Sk. Hasina and the liberal and pro-independence forces are acutely aware that unless the events of 1971 and 1975 are conclusively put to rest the religious and political turbulence will continue to haunt the countrys progress.

Dhaka, today, is in the grip enormous tension. The people there say anything can happen at any time as the forces against the bifurcation of Pakistan are very much alive and have ingrained themselves in the arteries of the government and sections of the society. This is an ideological and historical war.

Prime Minister Sk. Hasina has handled the situation with great political astuteness and sagacity. But she will be making a grave error if she stops mid-way. If she makes truce in the interest of short time stability she may be signing her own death warrant and that of her country, as her father did. Compromise would be a sign of weakness, and the weak have no place in Bangladesh as the BDR mutiny conspirators have signaled. For them, it is a matter of survival. Hence, nothing in beyond the realm of any act. 

*The writer is an experienced analyst who is familiar with the developments in Bangladesh*

The Great Bangla Conspiracy:


----------



## mhussain

Boy, these Indians sure spin some yarn don't they? I'd really like to see where the investigations actually go. I think the BDR needs to be disbanded, and yet the BDR soldiers cannot be left unemployed as this will create a bigger headache later. Perhaps the best should be screened out and most of the rest given other jobs elsewhere. 

Eventually whatever force takes over, needs to be focused only on border security and other internal matters handled by a separate force. Further, both these forces need to have their own officer cadre. I wish i was in the Bangladesh Army right now!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

mhussain said:


> Boy, these Indians sure spin some yarn don't they? I'd really like to see where the investigations actually go. I think the BDR needs to be disbanded, and yet the BDR soldiers cannot be left unemployed as this will create a bigger headache later. Perhaps the best should be screened out and most of the rest given other jobs elsewhere.
> 
> Eventually whatever force takes over, needs to be focused only on border security and other internal matters handled by a separate force. Further, both these forces need to have their own officer cadre. I wish i was in the Bangladesh Army right now!



If BDR has its own officer cadre,then we will have to remove the word "para-military" from BDR's description.Its only because Army,BDR is well trained and many army officers often says "one BDR jawan equals 10 BSF jawan" and rightly so.

Moreover,giving them their own officer would be like bowing down to their demands,which can not and should not happen.Off course Pay and other facilities needs to be improved.

BDR will join the army during war time,so it is important that army looks after their training,so that they are always prepared for resisting foreign invasion.

BDR will be renamed,but disbanding will be unjust to 40000 innocent BDR jawans who were not part of this genocide.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mhussain

leonblack08 said:


> If BDR has its own officer cadre,then we will have to remove the word "para-military" from BDR's description.Its only because Army,BDR is well trained and many army officers often says "one BDR jawan equals 10 BSF jawan" and rightly so.
> 
> Moreover,giving them their own officer would be like bowing down to their demands,which can not and should not happen.Of course Pay and other facilities needs to be improved.
> 
> BDR will join the army during war time,so it is important that army looks after their training,so that they are always prepared for resisting foreign invasion.
> 
> BDR will be renamed,but disbanding will be unjust to 40000 innocent BDR jawans who were not part of this genocide.



I agree it would be rewarding BDR if it had its own officer cadre. What i meant was having a new force, that uses remnants of the BDR and has an officer cadre. A paramilitary force would not function properly without having the blind trust and mutual respect that officers and jawans can never have again between the bdr and the bm officers. 

One solution may be to create two different paramilitaries and giving these forces their own officer cadre. (one for border security duties of the bdr and another for its other activities). This does not mean a completely separate officer training program, but one that is closely integrated with the army's officer training programs. This could be supplemented by some level of deputation between all services. 

Certainly, there will be no "BDR". but going forward from that, I think it would be foolish to lay off any significant number of them, as they could easily get employed in criminal activities at this point. Let us not make the mistake that the Americans did with the Iraqi army. This is too big a force to just dismiss.


----------



## HK-47

maybe we should create a National Guard comprising the Ansars,VDP and the Rifles.
Nah it's the best army officers being deputed to the force but it should be given a thought,BDR having their own officers.Maybe officers trained in the BMA army officers' pipeleine can be assigned to the BDR.


----------



## leonblack08

HK-47 said:


> maybe we should create a National Guard comprising the Ansars,VDP and the Rifles.
> Nah it's the best army officers being deputed to the force but it should be given a thought,BDR having their own officers.Maybe officers trained in the BMA army officers' pipeleine can be assigned to the BDR.





If you are talking of something like US marine corps. then army will have to train the first few batches of Border guard officers and this has to continue for few years before they can take up responsibility of recruiting and conducting of their own.One more thing,BDR should be taken away from home ministry to Defence ministry I think.As during war time they are the first line of defence.


----------



## Straight

*On who is behind BDR Carnage: JMB or India+ ?*
*Please ponder on the below:*

SATURDAY, MARCH 14, 2009
Pilkhana massacre: not butler, but maidservant did it!
*IFTEKHAR SAYEED*
DHAKA, BANGLADESH 

Well, it wasn't the butler - ie, the JMB. Suppose the JMB did it:

Why then didn't the prime minister send the army right after the first call from General Shakil, when he sensed a mutiny in the ranks?

Second, why did it take the tanks 32 hours to get from Savar to Dhaka?

Third, how did 7,000 people escape the precincts of the BDR?

Fourth, who turned off the lights so they could escape?

Fifth, when the officers grilled the PM, they said nothing about the JMB - they are not fools, you know. They blamed only one person - the prime minister (and General Moeen the previous day).

Sixth, Director General of RAB, Hasan Mahmud Khondoker, when asked about possible militant involvement firmly dismissed the idea: "Religious militancy in Bangladesh is under control of law-enforcing agencies at the moment (Bangladesh Observer, 12 March 2008, p 8). However, a Daily Star report of the same day, by its journalist Anwar Ali ("back from Bagmara, Rajshahi") says: "At least four of the mutineers of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) are believed to have been active members of Jama'atul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) before they joined the paramilitary force."And according to the Hindustan Times, Commerce Minister Lt Col (Retd) Faruq Khan said: "...some JMB connections have been found.

And the Daily Star, in the same issue, was quick to confirm the militant's hand in the article: "Terror struck back at its buster" (the Star covers up its poor syntax and grammar with exuberantly mysterious headlines). Translation: Colonel Gulzar, who had been instrumental in subjugating the JMB, was among the officers dead and so mutilated that it took a DNA test to identify his body; ergo, the JMB did it.

Yet in the 4th March issue, the Star had already said: " 4 more bodies identified: 3 others await DNA test; 5 army officers still missing; investigators rummage through BDR HQ for evidence." Indeed, in the 12th March issue, after describing how Colonel Gulzar's father had been killed in 1971 by the Pakistan army, the report goes on to say: " There were five unidentified bodies rescued from mass graves or sewers. These bodies bear the marks of severe brutality. Only a DNA test could confirm who is who. Gulzar's family could not say if one of those bodies was his."Organic samples from these bodies were collected and close relatives of the missing army officers also gave blood samples for the DNA testing. Samples were cross-checked with Gulzar's 14-year-old daughter Zahin Tasnia's genetic imprint."

On Tuesday, two of the DNA test results popped up, one identifying Lt Col Elahi Monjur Chowdhury and the other Gulzar."Therefore, Colonel Gulzar's body wasn't the only mutilated body found  therefore, the killers did not single him out for special mutilation. To sum up: we have the DG Rapid Action Battalion categorically denying any militant involvement (Observer, March 12, p8); the Daily Star observed: " When asked about the involvement of Islamist militant outfits and the United Liberation Front of Assam (Ulfa) in the mutiny Rab DG averted the query and said the Islamist militants are now under complete control of the law-enforcement agencies.(12th March, p1)."

But, the Commerce Minister insinuates that there were "some" JMB links. Why was he speaking about a pending investigation in the first place? As to intelligence failure, that's no surprise. A few years ago I was speaking to a government officer, and I was told that the intelligence branches were now totally occupied in assessing the loyalty, not only of army officers but even junior level government officers, to the two political parties. "When would they get the time to do any intelligence work?" he asked me, rhetorically.

Many of the army's top brass are Awami League loyalists: they are leaning hard on the investigators to cover things up and lead the inquiry into another direction. Like every institution, the army is highly politicized: those loyal to Sheikh Hasina will never allow an open investigation, so it is alleged. Hence the JMB red herring, which, in fact, started off in the Indian newspapers.

"The Jamaat-e-Islami, which would suffer the most in any 1971 war crimes trial, is believed to be the main conspirator with the shadow of Pakistan, whose president has appealed to Hasina to defer the trials, lurking. ..."If Jamaat's role in the massacre is conclusively established, Islamic radicals will risk the army's wrath. That's not bad for Hasina. Hopefully, the mutiny won't make her back out on the war crimes trials and cases related to the Sheikh Mujib murder and Chittagong arms seizure. If she doesn't go all out to decimate her Islamist rivals politically, she could be looking at another conspiracy." This was published in  of all papers  the Times of India (TOP ARTICLE Clear and Present Danger, 10 March 2009 ) 

So, the JMB-militant-Jamaat theory emanated from  where else?  India, and that's the direction the Awami League, aided by its generals and newspapers like the Daily Star, in turn backed by the western donor community, will take us  up the garden path (or is it down?). Meanwhile, the army so despises General Moeen that even majors are reluctant to salute him. If he resigns in the next few days, he will retire with a modicum of honour. Otherwise he'll go down in ignominy in the sorry annals of this sorry nation.

*It wasn't the butler that did it, though  it was the maidservant. *


----------



## Al-zakir

I just love his comment. True yet very funny........

Crazy Faruk and unwanted comments from foreigners!


Saturday March 14 2009 09:44:16 AM BDT


Nazrul Islam , Bangladesh


Some called Col Faruk as ''ghar kata faruk",he is really a piece of work.When a high profile person expresses his assumption a civilized society would like to see some prove of that.

Mr Faruk is heading an investigation of the ' BDR crime 'I won't call it a mutiny, committed on 25th and 26th of Feb, before investigation is completed he has already concluded his opinion about the sources !?.

Why would a sane person leak information of a very important investigation especially if he chief organizer.Two reason that comes to mind.

1. He is drinking foreign made daru or smuggled phensidyl during his meditation time off .

2. He is intentionally doing it to screw up the whole case to cover some important clue which can adversely affect his Govt 's image.

My next point is writing of some Indian in our forum ,the way they are expressing to insult our nation with vulgar words is unacceptable.

Whatever we say or do about the BDR incident is our internal matter they have no business to comment on that in our forum.

Have we already become apart of India that we have see this south Indian crook write whatever they want.?

To those Indian one simple response " India is better off with Divided Pakistan and they had ulterior motives to break Pakistan which India was trying for 24 yrs.

Although we struggled to defend our cause and wanted a legitimate help from a neighbor it doesn't mean we automatically become a slave to India, 

Maybe South Indian may be treated as slaves by North Indian who are the mainstream Indians unofficially .

Let Kashmir get Independence, we will see how long your perverted dynastic democracy last after disintegration into 100 mini states.

foreigner.


Nazrul Islam
Bangladesh

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=251971


----------



## Straight

*IS IT REALLY OK IF JMB IS THE MASTER MIND BEHIND BDR CARNAGE ?*

I was thoughtful when I noted that many BAL member or BAL-minded intellectuals---at home and abroad---are telling us Bangladeshis that it as clear as sun-light that JMB / Al Qaida / similar Islamic Groups had been the master mind behind BDR carnage. To some it is and had been always crystal clear---even before the carnage took place----that these are the enemies of Bangladesh, democracy, BAL to create all kinds havoc of similar crime. By implication, they are also trying us to believe that the other available party for this distinction is RAW / India---the greatest all time friend of Bangladesh as believed by BAL----can never play such role.

But have you considered that if we believe them (that the master-mind is any or few or all of JMB/AQ/any other Islamic Militant Group (let us call them *JMB*) then a very disturbing and more sinister set of questions would have arisen as below:

1.How PM thought in the first place that Nanok Ajam will succeed in pursuing JMB (to meet PM) whom even RAB had to work very hard to diminish them to present state ? And look, more astounding, Nanok-Ajam did it smooth as silk making even the Piper of Hamilton jealous.

2.Why PM / SSF would allow leaders of dreadful JMBx to enter her office without proper check/registration/procedure ? Who is then fooling whom ? Is it not she who told NYT that grenades and bullets are chasing her ?

3.Why PM so gleefully and confidently presented them with General Amnesty even without asking for any proof of life of those---in return of whom alive the &#8216;amnesty&#8217; was being dispensed to? One need not become a PM to have that kind of practical requisite of wisdom. More baffling is how she trusted leaders of a bunch of JMB that they will loyally abide her ?

4.Then happened the 8th wonder of the human history. When Sajeda (Dy Leader in house), Sahara (Home Minister) Nanok, Ajam, Taposh etc.---all unarmed---entered the death valley of BDR---infested with JMB as now being claimed--in the twilight hours of 25th Feb, and stayed there long hours, their alleged life-long bona-fide enemies who are after their blood since time immemorial, did not harm them even by a scratch. They even came out of BDR HQ---happy, bright & shining---and so confident and trusting on those JMB elements---that they even wielded a bunch of keys as solid proof that all arms are returned and stacked away neatly and even under lock & key. How this unthinkable &#8216;peaceful existence&#8217; with JMB / AQ leaders &/or cadres materialized ? How some 15 village youths---without any good education or training but with only the dreadful benefit of company of Bangla Bhai---a killer himself---inculcated so much smartness in them as to make our great leaders so helpless fools ? 

5.In addition, those sinister JMB were even anointed with &#8216;Son and I am your mother&#8217; like soothing address. Then after long 20 hours, they were given a &#8216;said; but not said&#8217; type of nervous speech---while they were known to be from among so-called Islamist bunch who killed Bangabandhu, hurled grenade to PM in BAL meeting, attacked Iraq and Afghanistan, and are always after the blood of PM, and every one of BAL, and secularism & democracy, peace & progress etc. 

6. Further, all media arranged talk-shows in support of them. All &#8216;buddhijibis&#8217; supported the cause&#8212;invented by them. Every buddijibi who could talk---whatever be the numbers of words---talked to their hearts&#8217; content spitting fire all along against Army---on radio, TV, to national & foreign press, and to anyone who will care to listen. What a chance of a life time for ever-hungry budddijibis !! 

7. Good time for JMB/AQ, too. Remaining always in hide-outs being chased by RAB as are beasts chased by in jungles----now JMBs were found leading a mutiny in BDR HQ in style---without even slightest disadvantage of being suspected, and under immunity from Army assault. 

8. JMB must had a field day of their own too by :

(I) Befriending ever-young MPs like : Nanok & Ajam 
(II)Enjoying son-like affection & trust from PM, HM
(III)Getting full coverage in printed/electronic medias with heat-felt support of editors and &#8216;buddijibis, and backed by even a sizeable procession supplemented with &#8216;fast food&#8217; Oh boy! What else they need !!&#8217; 
(IV)Putting the threat of any Army onslaught away from the periphery of BDR HQ
(V)Betraying PM &#8216;the surrender promise&#8217; earlier made, and perpetrating more killing, looting & rape. By the way, did by then PM already also betrayed any promise of &#8216;help-on-the-way&#8217; to any one ? Is that called poetic justice !!
(VI)Finally when the ferocious Army really was seen to advance with &#8216;tanks&#8217;, JMB / AQ returned to better sense, and wanted to escape as fast as possible. Still they were provided with clear-passage-to-freedom with as many BDR arms can be carried with----all by courtesy of MPs announcing to vacate 3 km radius around BDR HQ to facilitate honorably the great escape of JMB / AQ/ IMG.


So no matter how much entire BAL and their flock of Indian friends blame JMB / AQ now---even before the probe is over---over all that 33 hours, it was JMB that was honored and pampered by current great leaders of our democracy. What a shame in doing that to JMB !!!

or Did JMB mockingly fool PM, HM, TM, MPs, and entire BAL----every second of 33 long hours-----just to alert whole Bangladesh as if to say :Look at whose hands you have put the rein of your country ?

They fooled our great men & women and killed our most valued Army Officers over long 33 hours---the world can be traversed twice in a plane in that much of time----yet we never thought or if thought, not whispered to anyone that they are JMB/AQ. Is it not little bizarre ? Yet we worked further to allow them escape, even with BDR arms. 

Over 33 long hours---during all these mingling, talking, meeting, amnesty, fleeing----none disclosed their identity. Now when they scooted away, every BAL member / supporter, Ministers / Buddijibis announced to every one that we knew them all along---they are JMB / AQ. We are so impatient that even a BAL minister could not even maintain the ethics of &#8220;no comment while several high-powered probes are on-going&#8221;. 

Is it always the same syndrome: *An accomplished fool or bunch of them try always to fool others but seldom succeeds *? .

I must confess in the end that I do not know for sure whether the master-minds are/were JMB/AQ----or RAW or else, instead. Nevertheless, I observed that: 

(1) JMB---as claimed by great people in BAL, local media & &#8216;buddijibi&#8217; circle and in India, successfully cultivated &#8216;friendship&#8217; too quick with our great leaders despite all heinous crimes they did earlier;
(2) JMB felt quite comfortable in perpetrating all those heinous crimes till they knew that Army is advancing;
(3) For some reasons&#8212;best known to JMB or WHOEVER they were, though---they surely disliked and were fearful of Army. 

My salute to Bangladesh Armed Forces, then.

Who do you think best fit in the scenario : JMB or, for that matter, anyone other than RAW or RAW themselves ?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Bangladesh arrest 27 for anti-govt leaflets:police*

DHAKA (AFP)  Twenty-seven Bangladeshis have been arrested for distributing leaflets criticising the government's handling of a savage mutiny by border guards against top military officers, police said Saturday.

The men were taken into custody following the February 25-26 revolt in the capital in which more than 70 people were slain by rank-and-file guards, Masudur Rahman, a senior official of the Dhaka Metropolitan Police, told AFP.

"The men arrested are members of the Islamic group Hizb ut-Tahrir. They have been distributing leaflets that contained provocative statements which were anti-government about the mutiny," Rahman, assistant deputy police commissioner, said.

"They were arrested at 14 locations throughout the capital. They have not been charged with treason and we don't believe they helped stage the mutiny."

Hizb ut-Tahrir is a worldwide group which wants to combine all Muslim countries in a unitary Islamic state or "khilafat". It is banned in some countries but not in Bangladesh.

Most killed in the mutiny were senior army officers and the incident has exposed deep tensions between elected leaders and the military and raised fears about the survival of the government, according to political analysts.

The government said this week some border guards arrested in connection with the mutiny appeared to have links with banned Islamic group Jamayetul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB).

AFP: Bangladesh arrest 27 for anti-govt leaflets:police


----------



## Halaku Khan

deleted -------


----------



## Halaku Khan

*Bangladesh authors says anti-freedom, anti-India forces involved in mutiny*

Agra (PTI): As Bangladesh comes to terms with the bloody mutiny by its border guards, leading authors from the country on Saturday said they do not have any doubt about involvement of anti-India forces and elements opposed to the liberation movement in the mayhem.

Renowned authors, attending the SAARC festival of literature here, were also unanimous in pointing finger at "a country opposed to Bangladesh's liberation in fanning violence" as part of a "big conspiracy" to destabilise the Sheikh Hasina-led government.

"I think elements opposed to India and opposed to creation of Bangladesh were behind the conspiracy," Mr. Khondakar Ashraf Hossain, a popular literary figure in Bangladesh, said without naming Pakistan.

Known as one of the finest voices on the literary horizon of the country, Ashraf alleged that "Pakistani ISI is working in Bangladesh" and there were reports that "crores of rupees have been given to common jawans to rise in rebellion."

"The big plan was to plunge the country into total chaos," he further alleged.

Asked about the Bangla author's view, Pakistani writer Zahid Nawaz said the allegations were not acceptable. "We do not accept what has been said. We should live in peace and work for a peaceful environment around us," he said.

Over 70 army officers were killed in the revolt at the headquarters of the Bangladesh Rifles last month.


----------



## idune

aha, "The Hindu" another propaganda manufacturing plant. Good to know who are the people like Khondakar Ashraf Hossain in Indian payroll.


----------



## Gulshan

What nonsense speculation. You people talk like everybody is on "payroll" of someone or another. 

If you cannot see plain truth. You try to protect from truth by twisting your head. Like school ke bache.


----------



## Gulshan

idune said:


> aha, "The Hindu" another propaganda manufacturing plant. Good to know who are the people like Khondakar Ashraf Hossain in Indian payroll.



Learn before you speak. "The Hindu" is one of the best respected newspapers in India. 

You look at Bangladesh newspaper pathatic quality. They publish speculation nonsense and use dirty language.


----------



## leonblack08

Gulshan said:


> Learn before you speak. "The Hindu" is one of the best respected newspapers in India.
> 
> You look at Bangladesh newspaper pathatic quality. They publish speculation nonsense and* use dirty language.*



support your statement with proof.Don't just blabber.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> *Bangladesh arrest 27 for anti-govt leaflets:police*
> 
> 
> AFP: Bangladesh arrest 27 for anti-govt leaflets:police



This is the leaflet.



Probably Hijbut Tahrir will get banned in Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> This is the leaflet.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Hijbut Tahrir will get banned in Bangladesh.



The writing is too small but it seems to accuse India for the mutiny. From the title it suggests only to protest against the government. Can this really be described as sedition? Is there arrest not a violation of freedom of speech. I do not agree with a great deal of what Hizbut Tahrir says about religion but unless they overtly act against the government to seek its overthrow they cannot be banned.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> Probably Hijbut Tahrir will get banned in Bangladesh.



By the way where did you get the leaflet from?


----------



## idune

> Proof of this came during a closed-door meeting of a motley group of about 50 Congress leaders hailing from different states earlier this week. *Addressing them in the capital&#8217;s Mavalankar Hall, foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee disclosed a conspiracy was afoot to destabilise the elected governments in Bangladesh and Pakistan. He let out a hitherto unknown fact to the audience: "I had to go out of my way to issue a stern warning to those trying to destabilise the Sheikh Hasina government in Bangladesh that if they continued with their attempts, then India would not sit idle." In other words, New Delhi had conveyed it was willing to take counter-measures in the Great Game, including the possibility of direct intervention.
> .
> .
> A senior diplomat told Outlook that New Delhi advised Hasina and the Bangladesh army to tread cautiously and avoid creating a 1975-like situation, when most members of the country&#8217;s founder Mujibur Rahman&#8217;s family were gunned down. That was perhaps the reason why Hasina announced general amnesty to secure the surrender of BDR mutineers.*
> The Hidden Emirate Of Anarchistan : outlookindia.com



Questions
Who India and Indian FM issued the threat to?
Did Hasina led Awami League govt outsourced its protection details to India? 
What understanding India has with Hasina govt for its protection?
Under what mandate and jurisdiction India would intervene in Bangladesh?
Who in Bangladesh army Indian rendered advice of caution?

Obvious answer to these questions (already given by Indian FM) will lead further strengthening the fact there was and is great deal of Indian capital invested in installing Awami League govt in power.

Questionable election winning aside, Awami League &#8220;din bodol&#8221; slogan had been designed to dupe young population. This Indian threat and influencing Hasina&#8217;s (as PM of Bangladesh) decision on sensitive internal security matter should serve as another rude awakening to these voters that their trust for &#8220;din bodol&#8221; or change has been sold out to India. Unless they wake up and raise their voice their &#8220;din bodol&#8221; will live under the thumb of Indian wishes.

And for those who are in armed forces lost so much lately, can not be oblivion to the fact that since 1/11 of 2007 some of their top brass had sold out national and their own interest. As Indian diplomat indicated India had advised army and PM to act cautiously which led to prolong amnesty discussion and decision. As surviving army officers repeatedly stated delay and blanket amnesty was most damaging factor for loss of majority of those officers life. If there was early army action most of these officers massacred could have been saved.

Moeen U Ahmed, chief of Army was in meeting with PM at the time of these &#8220;cautious&#8221; amnesty discussions. Was that Moeen U Ahmed who received advice and threat from Indian foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee? Whose interest was and is important to Moeen U Ahmed and Hasina Wazed, PM of Bangladesh? *Is it the fact Indian pressure of caution and amnesty was to create safe passage for Indian commandos who carried out the massacre as some news article published last week?* From course of action Hasina had taken, it is obvious that Indian interest of keeping Awami League govt in power was more important than life of army officers and defense of Bangladesh.


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> aha, "The Hindu" another propaganda manufacturing plant. Good to know who are the people like Khondakar Ashraf Hossain in Indian payroll.



What makes you think 'THE HINDU' is propaganda manufacturing plant, is it the name that made you feel so.

How come anybody who doesnt tow your line automatically land in Indian payroll ???


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> Questions
> Who India and Indian FM issued the threat to?
> Did Hasina led Awami League govt outsourced its protection details to India?
> What understanding India has with Hasina govt for its protection?
> Under what mandate and jurisdiction India would intervene in Bangladesh?
> Who in Bangladesh army Indian rendered advice of caution?
> 
> Obvious answer to these questions (already given by Indian FM) will lead further strengthening the fact there was and is great deal of Indian capital invested in installing Awami League govt in power.
> 
> Questionable election winning aside, Awami League din bodol slogan had been designed to dupe young population. This Indian threat and influencing Hasinas (as PM of Bangladesh) decision on sensitive internal security matter should serve as another rude awakening to these voters that their trust for din bodol or change has been sold out to India. Unless they wake up and raise their voice their din bodol will live under the thumb of Indian wishes.
> 
> And for those who are in armed forces lost so much lately, can not be oblivion to the fact that since 1/11 of 2007 some of their top brass had sold out national and their own interest. As Indian diplomat indicated India had advised army and PM to act cautiously which led to prolong amnesty discussion and decision. As surviving army officers repeatedly stated delay and blanket amnesty was most damaging factor for loss of majority of those officers life. If there was early army action most of these officers massacred could have been saved.
> 
> Moeen U Ahmed, chief of Army was in meeting with PM at the time of these cautious amnesty discussions. Was that Moeen U Ahmed who received advice and threat from Indian foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee? Whose interest was and is important to Moeen U Ahmed and Hasina Wazed, PM of Bangladesh? *Is it the fact Indian pressure of caution and amnesty was to create safe passage for Indian commandos who carried out the massacre as some news article published last week?* From course of action Hasina had taken, it is obvious that Indian interest of keeping Awami League govt in power was more important than life of army officers and defense of Bangladesh.



You post an article that say India issued warning to B'desh that India wont sit idle if efforts are made to unsettle Hasina and India advised Hasina to deal cautiously during BDR mutiny. That being the case why would India be behind BDR? As BDR mutiny looks like an effort to destabilise Bangladesh.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> By the way where did you get the leaflet from?



From a group in facebook,the admin there probably involved directly with Hijbut Tahrir.


----------



## idune

Bull said:


> That being the case why would India be behind BDR?



My post clearly stated India had invested heavy capital to install Awami govt in power. Now India is out to save their stooge asset. Both India and Awami League sees Bangladesh armed forces and defense institution as obstacle to their political and strategic agenda. 

India and its nefarious intel agency RAW had been acting against Bangladesh since independence. When Indian prime plot to destroy Bangladesh defense institution, obstacle to its agenda, was in progress India threatened to intervene if their killing mission was stopped. All were done under disguise of "caution" and "amnesty". 

Threat of intervening in Bangladesh internal security matter not only implicate Indian involvement in BDR massacre but also make India an enemy state to Bangladesh.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> The writing is too small but it seems to accuse India for the mutiny. From the title it suggests only to protest against the government. Can this really be described as sedition? Is there arrest not a violation of freedom of speech. I do not agree with a great deal of what Hizbut Tahrir says about religion but unless they overtly act against the government to seek its overthrow they cannot be banned.



Save it and then zoom it to read.It criticises the AL govt. for its role during the entire situation.
And at last asking to join Khilafat to prevent "US-British-Indian" conspiracy as they always do.That's why the sedition charge I believe.

Bangladesh is one of the few which have not yet banned HT,but looks like their time is running out first.


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> My post clearly stated India had invested heavy capital to install Awami govt in power.



You mean India rigged your election, then why wasnt this challenged in court ? The whom did the people vote for ? Why is the opposition who lost keeping quiet about it.



idune said:


> India and its nefarious intel agency RAW has been acting against Bangladesh since independence. When Indian prime plot to destroy Bangladesh defense institution, obstacle to its agenda, was in progress India threatened for intervene if their killing mission was stopped. All were done under disguise of "caution" and "amnesty"..


 
RAW against BD to destory BD Army..whats India;s interest in BD other than the geographical mass. The only concern India has with BD is the extremist organisations there.



idune said:


> Threat of intervening in Bangladesh internal security matter not only implicate Indian involvement in BDR massacre but also make India an enemy state to Bangladesh.




You are saying India would have interevened and then you are basing on atht assumption to categorically say India is BD's enemy.


----------



## Straight

*Why India is suspected behind BDR Mutny ?*

Many belonging to BAL / India defend the possibility of being India behind the mutiny on the ground that : Mutiny was staged to destabilize Bangladesh. What motive BAL/India in that ?

They are stopping at the point "destabilize"; and that is why they are failing to see the proper perspective. They must read what is behind "destabilize Bangladesh"

*The statement is in fact required to be extended as follows:*
Mutiny was staged to destabilize Bangladesh---right in the beginning of BAL rule---to ensure BAL's continuous rule for next minm 15 years by achieving----under the pandemonium of destabilization----following targets:

1. Create a total confusion leading to a pseudo-Civil war
2. Make the way for intrusion of Indian Forces
3. Replace BDR by a neo Rakkhi Bahini
4. Weaken the Army to a pulp
5. Crush all institutions that are capable of influencing the mass
6. Dismantle all cores of strengths of democratic opposition
5. Create a situation that most politically active persons and Govt. servants--by reward or threat---become sycophants of BAL
6. THUS, ensure minm 15 years rule (as long as Hasina is actively alive) of BAL under shadow of India

Fortunately, the Almighty intervened. The blue-print went wrong:

1. Only around 1000 BDR personnel were coerced, and most them too lost the will or motivation at advance of Army tanks & APCs
2. Army Officers became alert & united and even thrashed PM with right questions
3. Some people saw quickly what happened behind Nanok-Ajam-Sahara drama
4. Overall Bangladeshis showed tremendous wisdom in suspecting the long-range plan

That put the "Mastermind" to retreat, and made them totally engrossed to cover own footsteps. Even the fall-back plan failed to work as good as it was expected.

*If you want to bury someone 10' deep in water, you have to go down yourself at least 9'. To trace back that 9' under stress, excitment & exhaustion is sometimes the most difficult part---particularly when you fail even to accomplish the burying.*
*

OK, NOW YOU MAY SEE THE WHOLE PICTURE.*


----------



## Bull

Straight said:


> *Why India is suspected behind BDR Mutny ?*
> 
> Many belonging to BAL / India defend the possibility of being India behind the mutiny on the ground that : Mutiny was staged to destabilize Bangladesh. What motive BAL/India in that ?
> 
> They are stopping at the point "destabilize"; and that is why they are failing to see the proper perspective. They must read what is behind "destabilize Bangladesh"
> 
> *The statement is in fact required to be extended as follows:*
> Mutiny was staged to destabilize Bangladesh---right in the beginning of BAL rule---to ensure BAL's continuous rule for next minm 15 years by achieving----under the pandemonium of destabilization----following targets:
> 
> 1. Create a total confusion leading to a pseudo-Civil war
> 2. Make the way for intrusion of Indian Forces
> 3. Replace BDR by a neo Rakkhi Bahini
> 4. Weaken the Army to a pulp
> 5. Crush all institutions that are capable of influencing the mass
> 6. Dismantle all cores of strengths of democratic opposition
> 5. Create a situation that most politically active persons and Govt. servants--by reward or threat---become sycophants of BAL
> 6. THUS, ensure minm 15 years rule (as long as Hasina is actively alive) of BAL under shadow of India



You have only mentioned what was the plan, but not the motive.


----------



## Dhaka_soul

idune said:


> News for 300 or so calls was from daily ittefaq and was posted in this thread. Go back and look through.
> 
> Pakistan could not accomodate hundreds of thousands of staranded Pakistani and you think they really care who Awami league and its chorots label as rakakar? People has more to think about their food, earnings and essentials than dancing with Awami seasonal political ploy.
> 
> With your line of arguments one can say Indian FM came with demand of transit, SA taskforce and what not. Since that has not materilized because of defense institution and popular opposition, India out to destroy BD defense. Credible information that came out of investiogation so far points to that direction.
> 
> As far as jane, FEER and other far fetched stories, those came from the direct script of now defunct "war on terror" aka crusade. As your thinking deeply entrenched and subscribed to those rejected scheme and view of neo cons (rejected even by mass in US, UK), there is not much to say other than what had been said by millions already. I am afraid your line of baseless and far fetched story line up only degrade the quality of discussion and information.



I asked a reference from an independent source(any source outside South Asia) and you failed to do so.I have read the Ittefaq one.Question is,do u think RAW is that stupid/unprofessional that they will leave trail of their involvement in such a open way? It proves that either u or naive Ittefaq journalist has no idea about the way external intelligence agencies work all over the world.Itellligence agencies all over the world do process their work in multistep way to hide their sign.Anything other than that is a mere BS.


I saw your comment that 2008 election was not an outcome of verdict of people of BD,rather a RAW funded outcome.By this comment you discredited the whole nation.How come when u have no respect for BD people opinion,try to portray yourself as vanguard of BD?I want to remind you that the election has been ceritified fair and neutral by media as well as foreign observers.*So,don't disrespect verdict of my country people in front of foreigners.You have no right to do that *

Regarding JMB involvement in BDR mutiny, it's a high possibility.Since Udichi killing at Ramna Botomul,in all the killings in BD,either HUJI or JMB are involved.I talked a couple of years back with Australian millitary attache in BD.He told as long an organisation has 10 dedicated people,that is dangerous.So,still JMB is dangerous.A sleeper cell of JMB could be used in BDR mutiny.My points are...

1.Jamat,right now trying it's level best to avoid trial of collaborators of '71.Lot of JMB caders are ex-JAMAT people.So,JAMAT can easily use it's proxy.

2.Investgators said,the plan of BDR mutiny being launched 2 months back.It was the same time Awami League came to power.

3.ISI no longer use BD land to help and train ULFA and other north-eastern Indian agencies as PM strongly vowed to stop using BD land.
4.10 truck arms haul case which gonna open ULFA chief and BNP collaboration.

5.RAB colonel Guljar and other anti-JMB operational activist got killed.Also,BDR chief who is known to more friendly with India,got killed.

Actually,the mutiners wanted to lauch mutiny on 25th when Hasina was there.Late BDR chief's action prevented that.Motive of JAMAT was to do a similar mutiny like '75 and kill Hasina/create anarchy so that it could force army to takeover power.

On a different note,Jane's defence and FEER have more credibility globally than all fundoo Jehadi mouthpieces combined at any given time.Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Straight

Bull said:


> You have only mentioned what was the plan, but not the motive.



*ON POSSIBLE MOTIVES BEHIND BDR CARNAGE*

The *plan * supposed here is the most befitting version---to me---out of many that are emerging out of numerous postings in various forums---at local & abroad---mostly by Bangladeshis. It shows that the degree of concern and commitment to un-earth the mystery is quite extensive among Bangladeshis----reminding me of 1971 days.

This also indicates that Bangladeshi people in general are not putting any trust on CID Probe report.---or even whether it will emerge at all. They would trust Army Report but are apprehensive, too, about this seeing any day light unless Army forcefully wishes so.

That coupled with common-sense concern for any impending national crisis of even to an escalated degree has driven many from all spheres and profession to carry out an analysis of his own, and compare with others in repeated attempts to understand what had happened and what is happening & upcoming. Many of those views / reports appear on blogs, forums, editorials, articles etc.

The most sound account of possible motive, a compound one, though---as I found from those mentioned above---is as follows:

1.To control Bangladesh fully in the back-yard while India will soon contain & neutralize Pakistan in the front---to eradicate Islamic Militancy and any Military strength from Pakistan, and diminish it to a failed state.

2.Then to ensure that so-far-mostly-docile Islam in Bangladesh is completely extinguished to remove all together any opportunity that may ever ignite full-scale Islamic Militancy 

3. Take as much benefit as possible from Bangladesh commodity market and Gas resources

The *timing * was chosen now because the next BDR Parade 2010 will give enough time to others to recover from their down fall due to corruption which Bangladesh people may forget and even forgive while noting what incumbants are doing in that regard.

You may assume that I have any inclination for BNP/JI/JMB or such. I even never had voted in my life for BNP or JI----and personally consider JMB as criminal killers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

What stretch, what spin 

The scotland yard has arrived, the AL govt has done a great job by calling them as any investigation by AL would have been used by JEI and their brothers in madness to make the claim that the govt is on the payroll of India.

BTW its AWESOME to read some bangladeshis call anyone who does not follow their line to be on India's payroll.

Actually some 49% ppl of bangladesh are on india's payroll, we paid them to vote for AL


----------



## Stumper

fateh71 said:


> What stretch, what spin
> 
> The scotland yard has arrived, the AL govt has done a great job by calling them as any investigation by AL would have been used by JEI and their brothers in madness to make the claim that the govt is on the payroll of India.
> 
> BTW its AWESOME to read some bangladeshis call anyone who does not follow their line to be on India's payroll.
> 
> Actually some 49% ppl of bangladesh are on india's payroll, we paid them to vote for AL



 I gave up debating on this thread. People were merely interested in wild theories without regards to facts and logic. Was just checking in to see if there was any sanity!


----------



## mhussain

leonblack08 said:


> This is the leaflet.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably Hijbut Tahrir will get banned in Bangladesh.



This is remarkable. I cannot believe anyone can be jailed for writing this. Its clearly not sedition or in any way threatening, merely an opinion! Whatever happened to my beloved Bangladesh to become such a censored country? I'm glad the US doesn't have the share the same line of thinking, otherwise I'd have been arrested long ago for my writings at GrandStrategy!


----------



## Dhaka_soul

mhussain said:


> This is remarkable. I cannot believe anyone can be jailed for writing this. Its clearly not sedition or in any way threatening, merely an opinion! Whatever happened to my beloved Bangladesh to become such a censored country? I'm glad the US doesn't have the share the same line of thinking, otherwise I'd have been arrested long ago for my writings at GrandStrategy!




Hizb- ul -Tahrir is founded in 1952 by Sheikh Tariq,a breakway Palestinian leader of radical Muslim brotherhood of Egypt.It is a stern supporter of islamic Khilafat.In west,this mysterious,often secret organisation is often dubbed as 'soft Jehadist' org. It is banned in Germany,USA,most of countries of middle-east including Egypt,also in Pakistan and Indonesia.

In Pakistan,it is belived to be involved with Kashmir militancy in IOK.Also,it is belived that it mantains close association with Aimen-Al-Zaohori,Al-Quaida boss no 2(remember,Zaohori is an Egyptian,came from Muslim brotherhood background).

State Department tracks HT very carefully.So, it is not as innocent as you think.Personally,i think that it should be banned like HUJI,B and JMB.

Personally,this poster reminds me poster circulated by 'Jatiyo sainik songstha' of JSD after 
7th November,1975 mutiny.Pattern is same.


----------



## DarkStar

Dhaka_soul said:


> Hizb- ul -Tahrir is founded in 1952 by Sheikh Tariq,a breakway Palestinian leader of radical Muslim brotherhood of Egypt.It is a stern supporter of islamic Khilafat.In west,this mysterious,often secret organisation is often dubbed as 'soft Jehadist' org. It is banned in Germany,USA,most of countries of middle-east including Egypt,also in Pakistan and Indonesia.
> 
> In Pakistan,it is belived to be involved with Kashmir militancy in IOK.Also,it is belived that it mantains close association with Aimen-Al-Zaohori,Al-Quaida boss no 2(remember,Zaohori is an Egyptian,came from Muslim brotherhood background).
> 
> State Department tracks HT very carefully.So, it is not as innocent as you think.Personally,i think that it should be banned like HUJI,B and JMB.
> 
> Personally,this poster reminds me poster circulated by 'Jatiyo sainik songstha' of JSD after
> 7th November,1975 mutiny.Pattern is same.




What balloney.

Hizbu Tahreer (Party of liberation) was formed by Taqiuddin an Nabhani. 

It explicitly preaches against political violence, however it believes in aggressive political activism and preaching.

It's basic purpose is to re establish the KHilafah, through proseltyzing, not armed struggle.

It is not all that secretive as imagined. It's regeneration has been in the UK, since the early 90's, under the leadership of its then Emir, Omar Bakri Mohammad, who later became leader of defunct/banned group Al muahjiroon.

It took off in university and college campuses, and was involved in aggressive proseletyzing all over the UK, and from there spread its wings to Pakistan, Central Asia and other countries in the mid/late 90s.

It has no involvement in the Kashmiri Freedom struggle, and its emergence inthe subcontinent is a very recent phenomenon, mainly exported by contacts with British members.

Just because it's founder studied in Cairo 70 years ago, doesn't mean that the group today has a connection with AQ no. 2 Al Zawahiri, solely due to their 'Egyptianness'.

As for it being an offshoot of the Ikhawanul Muslimeen, then that is true. Almost every political party that claims Islamic ideology has its roots in the sister movements of the ikhwan ul muslimeen and jamate islami of Hasan Al Banna and Abul Ala Maudoodi, respectively.

Such wild aspersions and ridiculous accusations without a shred of evidence do nothing to enhance confidence in your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Media and its coverage of BDR tragedy *

THE coverage of the recent tragedy at the Bangladesh Rifles headquarters by the media, particularly the private television channels on which we were reliant for information as the rebellion unfolded inside the BDR compound, was most disappointing. If one is to take, in Adam Smiths words, the view of an objective spectator of how the event was covered on February 25 and most of February 26, there is no denying that the portrayal of jawans grievances, which inundated our TV screens, was somewhat lopsided. Invariably, the coverage during these initial hours played a pivotal role in conjuring up public sympathy and approval of the incident based on the grievances expressed by the mutineers to the TV cameras. Through this process, with or without the intention or knowledge of the newspersons or TV channels, a stream of disinformation was generated and circulated to the public. However, the next day, not surprisingly, we saw the same media sharply reverse their line of reporting as the gruesome reality of what took place inside the BDR headquarters began to surface. A readjustment and a shift in the discourse became evident.

It is quite possible that the lack of information or communication between various parties may have contributed to the mismanagement of whatever little information was available for broadcasting. Naturally, as the days unfolded, a more vivid picture of what actually happened in Pilkhana began to emerge and we got to know about them from news reports, talk-shows, and government statements in almost real-time television. The interesting aspect of the new stream of information flowing in on day two was that a fresh genre of information (or disinformation) was being produced and fed into the mainstream. For those of us religiously following the talk-shows and the news to gather whatever little more we can learn about the carnage at BDR headquarters, a stark reversal in the medias sentiment and approach reinforced by the rhetoric of experts present baffled us. It seemed that we were being asked to forget everything we had already witnessed, seen, read or heard and now needed to reorganise our perception of what had happened at Pilkhana from scratch. A new set of information, knowledge and direction was in production, which seemed primarily focused on compensating for the early mishap. We found the apologetic electronic media complying with, and at the same time resorting to, an opposite line of disinformation in its effort to make up for the earlier glitch of turning the audience sympathetic towards the BDR jawans.

By bringing experts with proficiency in defence, security, crisis management and politics, the TV channels became a place where expression of only a certain definitive perception seemed permissible. They became a medium for expressing utter and complete animosity towards a certain government institution and its individuals. The discussions, which often enjoyed representations from only one side of the debate, unabashedly permitted the use of demeaning slurs such as chhokras and oi betas while referring to these personnel on national TV. Such meaningless insults and belittling of an institution, which is still part of the peoples government and owner of a glorious recognition in our countrys history are simply not acceptable.
It is certainly true that a handful of rogue individuals in the BDR are responsible for the ruthless massacre of members of our armed forces and hence not worthy of forgiveness in the eyes of the law. Their attack on the army is an attack on Bangladeshis and our right to exist as a sovereign nation. This pre-planned massacre must be dealt with the harshest punishment to make it clear such acts will receive zero tolerance from the people of Bangladesh. The carnage has left a deep scar in each of us. It must be said the urge to avail no justice to the killers can, at times, be overpowering.

However, such sentiments cannot be translated into intolerance or disrespect for our other institution, one which is also assigned to protect us, and its soldiers. The media must not forget that the individuals in what they now perceive as a rogue institution are people of this country with full entitlement to justice and consideration as individuals in any other institutions or non-institutions. This sentiment was particularly missed when the government announced three days of national mourning specifically and exclusively dedicating them to our fallen army personnel, while excluding the civilians and BDR men (already stamped as criminals) who are victims of a similar barbaric fate. Not only did the media not denounce such discriminatory treatment by the government, they actively prototyped the selective mourning strategy of the government and telecast their condolences accordingly. Such sentiments disabled the media of portraying objective post-Pilkhana carnage coverage. For instance, while the news and talk-shows did make a prompt and genuine effort to bring the heartbreaking stories of our lost army officers and their families into the limelight, they were highly unsuccessful in bringing the stories of other victims and their loved ones from other quarters. There was no coverage or debates, taking place on the fate of the BDR jawans who got killed or on civilian victims and their families. Their stories for the large part remain un-chronicled.

What caused the electronic media or, for that matter, the media in general to embark on this subjective and reactionary line of reporting? Perhaps, the accusation made by the army chief about the media playing an irresponsible role in its initial coverage of the BDR rebellion made an impact. Or it could be the media responding to the information ministers call to exercise self-regulation when reporting events such as these. Either way, the media readily made itself available as a platform, which facilitated one-sided condemnation of the BDR  a legitimate state institution  by the government, political parties, experts, other state institutions and various members of civil society. In doing so, it exacerbated the tension between the BDR and the army at a time when all of this blame-game and finger pointing should have been avoided and certainly not patronised by the media. The flow of disinformation that followed managed to create a feeling of aversion from the public towards the institution of the BDR as a whole.
Disinformation and its use are not entirely a new journalistic phenomenon in our country. In recent times, the newly emerging TV channels and some national dailies have established themselves as powerful entities in shaping public sentiments. For instance, we have witnessed their influential role both prior to the national elections (in mobilising public opinion on issues such as corruption and punishment of war criminals) as well as after the democratically elected government has taken office (by, for instance, providing intensive coverage on issues concerning the TIFA and transit deals). In both these cases, the media played an instrumental role in addressing the times and was successful in organising peoples aspiration to pressure decision-makers to deliver some coherent changes in governance. However, the extent of journalistic methods employed in addressing some of these issues remains questionable and is a matter worthy of discussion.

Practice of journalistic professionalism and ethics are a rare sight in many of our electronic media and certainly in some giant dailies. There exists deeply-rooted schism between facts and comments, between what we know and what we are told, between what is unknown and asserted, between what is revealed and concealed in the information we receive. This blurring of the line between information and opinion, and tendency to pass the former as latter and vice versa, contributed to the systemic production of disinformation and the propensity to use the latter as information.

It is undeniable that the electronic media in its few years of existence has come a long way, and certainly fared well in communicating a fairly non-partisan outlook. However, application of objectivity and ability to paint a comprehensive picture of the issues at hand still remain uncultivated areas for our electronic media. News reporting and talk-shows will do well by utilising journalistic craftsmanship and a sense of service to the people. After all, the media is an integral part of a democratic system that must participate in building a critical mass. Information, critical mass and democracy are interlinked and dependent on each other for each of their survival. Disinformation threatens, overpowers and weakens these three crucial elements of our political life from functioning. Nobody can be secure in the knowledge that the information we are reliant on is susceptible to possible designing. Security can only be addressed through access to genuine information, and genuine information can be attained by asking the right questions.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/mar/16/oped.html#1

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Consequences of Bangladesh ministers madness

By Midnight Musing*

General [Retired] Moinul Hussain Chowdhury, in a television talk-show on Sunday evening said the comments of Commerce Minister Lieutenant Colonel [Retired] Faruk Khan will have a severe negative impact on members of Bangladesh Armed Forces serving in United Nations Peace Keeping Force [UNPKF].

Faruk Khan on February 12, 2009 said the banned militant outfit Jamaatul Mujahideen Bangladesh [JMB] was involved in the BDR mutiny staged February 25-26 at the border forces headquarters in Dhaka, in which a large number of army officers were brutally killed.

The ex-military man now a politician, also the coordinator for the probe bodies extensively investigating into the mutiny compounded with the massacre at Bangladesh Riffles [BDR] headquarters.

We have so far identified some persons in the BDR who are associated with JMB, Faruk said, claiming to be based on feedback from the investigators.

Through this statement, Lt. Col. Faruk Khan, who is one of the heavyweight ministers in the present government in Bangladesh, has categorically tried to say that, Islamist militancy has penetrated Bangladeshs law enforcing and disciplined forces. This will even open the window for anti-Bangladesh forces in hunting similar elements within the armed forces in the country.

Such public statement of the minister will certainty put a severe negative impact on the image of Bangladeshi forces working in UNPKF for years with high repute. There are reasons to believe that, such statement of Faruk Khan was not any mere madness, but a part of pre-planned conspiracy against the disciplined forces of the country.

For such unforgivable offense, Faruk Khan should not only be ousted from the cabinet forthwith, specific criminal charges should be brought against him for conspiring against Bangladesh Army and other disciplined forces of the country. And also there is room to raise question as to why this man leaked information on the investigation process before it was made public. Moreover, such statement from the minister will certainly put tremendous influence on the report of the investigation committee.

From the file and rank of Faruk Khan, who retired from army as a lieutenant colonel evidently proves that, in military service he was never a brilliant or bright officer. For such reason, naturally his career came to pause just after reaching the secondary level of military positions. So, he has no authority to make any such comment by taking the advantage of his being an ex army man.

Vested interest groups are already active in cashing the comment of Faruk Khan in creating problems for Bangladeshi forces in UNPKF saying, some of them might have militancy alliance. And for obvious reason, such propaganda of the vested interest groups are getting ground with the substantial evidence of the controversial statement of the Bangladeshi minister.

While the investigation into the Februarys BDR Massacre goes on, an immediate inquiry should be initiated to find out the mystery behind such blatant and mad comments of minister Faruk Khan. This is not a mere funny statement by a clown but a statement to be recorded as official document by many.

Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh

--------------------------------------------------------

*In my opinion the comments by Col. Faruk Khan are a direct outcome of the propaganda being generated by RAW and will continue to be the guideline upon which the AL will work. It is likely the government investigations into the mutiny will reflect the RAW line on the issue further undermining our security forces. This has been the objective of the Indian government since independence. 

MBI Munshi 
*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> *Consequences of Bangladesh minister&#8217;s madnessBy Midnight Musing*
> 
> General [Retired] Moinul Hussain Chowdhury, in a television talk-show on Sunday evening said the comments of Commerce Minister Lieutenant Colonel [Retired] Faruk Khan will have a severe negative impact on members of Bangladesh Armed Forces serving in United Nation&#8217;s Peace Keeping Force [UNPKF].
> --------------------------------------------------
> All patriotic Bangladeshis must oversee that the opportunity of serving in UNPKF by our Army personnel never be closed----by irresponsible propaganda by BAL and its members who appear to harm Army's interest wherever they.
> 
> Not only UNKPF provide our Army the scope for earning high commendation on professional performance but also provide the scope for earning substantial additional foreign currency---both for personnel and the country.
> 
> I would appreciate MBI Munshi if he could write an article for local Bengali newspaper on this issue. Otherwise, great harm may happen infuriating the Army further.
> 
> Or is it what Faruk and his BAL are seeking to happen ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

*Will someone clarify the following:*

Many are referring to possible Arm supply assistance to ULFA--in relation to BDR mutiny--as if it is a great significant clue in identifying the *real* perpetrators.

*Should we calrify the basic question, first ?*

When Bangladesh fought the freedom struggle, India and many countries helped us. When ULFA is fighting the freedom struggle, should anyone help them ?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

The arms haul in Chittagong several years ago and the BDR mutiny are entirely unrelated in that there is no evidence that ULFA or any other North East group was part of this conspiracy. The two issues must not be confused otherwise the true culprits of the mutiny will never be identified or the wrong people will be accused.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Straight said:


> All patriotic Bangladeshis must oversee that the opportunity of serving in UNPKF by our Army personnel never be closed----by irresponsible propaganda by BAL and its members who appear to harm Army's interest wherever they.
> 
> Not only UNKPF provide our Army the scope for earning high commendation on professional performance but also provide the scope for earning substantial additional foreign currency---both for personnel and the country.
> 
> I would appreciate MBI Munshi if he could write an article for local Bengali newspaper on this issue. Otherwise, great harm may happen infuriating the Army further.
> 
> Or is it what Faruk and his BAL are seeking to happen ?



Also I would like to add that we also get many military equipments to buy for those mission from UN money.Example is the army APCs.This is out of our defence budget so a bonus for us.

And our soldiers get combat experience,although in limited amount in those conflict areas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Dhaka-Delhi maritime talks Tuesday*

Dhaka, March 16 (bdnews24.com)Bangladesh and India will resume crucial maritime border talks in New Delhi on Tuesday after a pause of six months.

A six-member delegation from Dhaka, headed by additional foreign secretary MAK Mahmood, left for the Indian capital on Monday for the two-day meeting, foreign secretary Md Touhid Hossain told bdnews24.com.

"This is a technical committee meeting," he said.

"And we should not expect any result right away," said Hossain. "The meetings will continue."

The last meeting of the technical teams took place on Sept 15 last year after a gap of three decades.

Bangladesh, India and Myanmar have yet to fully explore oil-gas options in the Bay as the three countries have long-standing disputes over their sea boundaries.

Of Bangladesh 's total 28 exploration blocks in the Bay, India claims ownership of nine and Myanmar 11.

The two neighbours made counter-claims in such ways that entry of vessels to Bangladesh's Chittagong and Mongla ports would be blocked, say foreign ministry sources.

Dhaka and New Delhi last year agreed to hold talks on sea boundary demarcation as India will have to submit its sea boundary map to the UN by June this year.

If Delhi submits its sea boundary map without resolving disputes by June, Bangladesh will be entitled to lodge a protest.

Dhaka also started maritime talks with Myanmar last year.

Myanmar has already submitted the map of its sea boundary to the UN without resolving disputes with Bangladesh.

Bangladesh protested to the UN, according to foreign ministry sources.

According to the UN treaties, Bangladesh will have to demarcate its maritime boundary by July 2011.
At the last meeting in Dhaka, Bangladesh and India failed to agree on how the mid-point of Hariabhanga River should be measured, which would be the starting point for border demarcation.

Bangladesh proposed at the meeting that the middle point should be determined from the western side of the Hariabhanga.

But India wanted that it should start from the eastern side.

But they agreed to continue the dialogue.
The technical committees will try to reach consensus on demarcation details before recommending a final agreement.

According to UNCLOS (United Nations Convention on Laws of Sea) 1982, Bangladesh's exclusive economic zone (EEZ) should extend up to 200 nautical miles, with a further 150 nautical miles of extended continental shelf falling within its maritime boundary. 

Dhaka-Delhi maritime talks Tuesday :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Bull

MBI Munshi said:


> The arms haul in Chittagong several years ago and the BDR mutiny are entirely unrelated in that there is no evidence that ULFA or any other North East group was part of this conspiracy.



The same way there is no proof yet to link India to it too, other than some hate journalsim.

If you like joining dots then join these dots.


NE terror groups have bases in B'desh.
AL/Sh are co-operative to India
SH will take action against NE terror camps using BD.
A lot of brilliant BD officers were killed in the mutiny.
BD unhappy with SH/AL for not giving them a free hand to quell the mutiny.
AL/SH wont be able to get support from the amry to take action against NE terror camps.
NE terror camps gain and continue to operate from BD border areas.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Bull said:


> The same way there is no proof yet to link India to it too, other than some hate journalsim.
> 
> If you like joining dots then join these dots.
> 
> 
> NE terror groups have bases in B'desh.
> AL/Sh are co-operative to India
> SH will take action against NE terror camps using BD.
> A lot of brilliant BD officers were killed in the mutiny.
> BD unhappy with SH/AL for not giving them a free hand to quell the mutiny.
> AL/SH wont be able to get support from the amry to take action against NE terror camps.
> NE terror camps gain and continue to operate from BD border areas.



None of this adds up so no question of connecting the dots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

MBI Munshi said:


> None of this adds up so no question of connecting the dots.



Im surprised !!!


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> The arms haul in Chittagong several years ago and the BDR mutiny are entirely unrelated in that there is no evidence that ULFA or any other North East group was part of this conspiracy. The two issues must not be confused otherwise the true culprits of the mutiny will never be identified or the wrong people will be accused.



You can not be more correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> Also I would like to add that we also get many military equipments to buy for those mission from UN money.Example is the army APCs.This is out of our defence budget so a bonus for us.
> 
> And our soldiers get combat experience,although in limited amount in those conflict areas.



Absolutely so.


----------



## Straight

Bull said:


> The same way there is no proof yet to link India to it too, other than some hate journalsim.
> 
> If you like joining dots then join these dots.
> 
> 
> NE terror groups have bases in B'desh.
> AL/Sh are co-operative to India
> SH will take action against NE terror camps using BD.
> A lot of brilliant BD officers were killed in the mutiny.
> BD unhappy with SH/AL for not giving them a free hand to quell the mutiny.
> AL/SH wont be able to get support from the amry to take action against NE terror camps.
> NE terror camps gain and continue to operate from BD border areas.



So much water has already passed thorugh the Ganges/Padma between the time of these two occurances, it would not be prudent nor required to connect these dots.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bull

Straight said:


> So much water has already passed thorugh the Ganges/Padma between the time of these two occurances, it would not be prudent nor required to connect these dots.



Which two occurances are you referrign to ?


----------



## Proud2Indian

Straight said:


> So much water has already passed thorugh the Ganges/Padma between the time of these two occurances, it would not be prudent nor required to connect these dots.



But it will be wise to think that BSF men killed some 6 yrs ago is relevent(As Implied by all anti-RAW theorist on this forum)....


well thats some crooked logic...


tx


----------



## Straight

*Wow! "What are we listening from Manthara today ?"....Poet Modhushudhan*

*Comments before BDR probe report 'premature': Shafiq* 
Mon, Mar 16th, 2009 6:35 pm BdST


Dhaka, Mar 16 (bdnews24.com) - Law minister Shafiq Ahmed said Monday comments on who were involved in the BDR mutiny before a full-scale probe report was available would be premature. 

"The government is investigating whether any extremist organisation is operating under the banner of the religious political parties," the minister told reporters. 

*"It will not be proper to accuse anybody until a full investigation report is available. On conclusion of the investigation, the names of persons involved will be made public," he said. *

Earlier on the same day, commerce minister Faruq Khan, tasked with coordinating the various mutiny probes, commented that some people with links to the BDR mutiny "in order to save themselves" were trying to cover up those who were directly involved in the killings. 

Last week, Faruq, a former army officer, said evidence had been found linking the banned Islamist outfit Jama'atul Mujahedin Bangladesh to the Feb 25-26 massacre at the BDR headquarters. 

Pressed by reporters on Monday to give more details, Faruq had said: "It won't be right to disclose anything now. The investigation is ongoing." 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------*It is good that, after 72 hours, BAL realized what sinister mistake they had been doing in a bid perhaps to cover any inconvenient truth. Later is still better Never. *


----------



## Straight

Bull said:


> Which two occurances are you referrign to ?



I noted mention of two occurrences in your posting:

Mention 1:  _*to link India to it*_.... This it I assumed to be the ARMS HAUL CASE
Mention 2: You assumed.. _*wont be able to get support from the army*_as a secondary result of the MUTINY. 

Two occurrences I referred to are: 

Occurrence 1: ARMS HAUL CASE 
Occurrence 2: BDR MUTINY


----------



## notsuperstitious

Bull said:


> The same way there is no proof yet to link India to it too, other than some hate journalsim.
> 
> If you like joining dots then join these dots.
> 
> 
> NE terror groups have bases in B'desh.
> AL/Sh are co-operative to India
> SH will take action against NE terror camps using BD.
> A lot of brilliant BD officers were killed in the mutiny.
> BD unhappy with SH/AL for not giving them a free hand to quell the mutiny.
> AL/SH wont be able to get support from the amry to take action against NE terror camps.
> NE terror camps gain and continue to operate from BD border areas.




Thanks Bull, excellent post. we can add the following here too

SH maintains good relations with India, BD army maintained good relationship with India, both these parties lost out in the incident, as a consequence - India.
Revenge against army is also a motivation for Banglabhai supporters and Jamat E Islami for banishing their hon leader.
W/o army's support war criminals of Jamat E Islami can not be tried, the support is thin now.


----------



## leonblack08

*JMB alone did not commit Pilkhana carnage: Faruk*

*Many others were involved in the Pilkhana carnage apart from the Jama'atul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB), chief coordinator of the probe committee Faruk Khan said today.*

A vested quarter is trying to help the criminals involved in the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) bloodsheds held on February 25-26 in its headquarters, he told reporters at his secretariat.

*The investigation committee is finding a lot of evidences in this connection, Faruk, also the commerce minister, said.*

The committee is collecting information about them, Faruk added.

The minister assured the innocent BDR members, still on hide fearing the consequences, saying that no harm will be inflicted to them who are not associated with the killing.

In the BDR mutiny, 74 people were killed including 52 army officers.

The Daily Star - Details News

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the latest from our commerce minister.But I am waiting for the military investigation report.I will believe whatever that report will show,not CID's report.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HK-47

Same here.But will it be ever revealed?They are passing some new laws which will restrict people from knowing everything.


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> *JMB alone did not commit Pilkhana carnage: Faruk*
> 
> *Many others were involved in the Pilkhana carnage apart from the Jama'atul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB), chief coordinator of the probe committee Faruk Khan said today.*
> 
> A vested quarter is trying to help the criminals involved in the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) bloodsheds held on February 25-26 in its headquarters, he told reporters at his secretariat.
> 
> *The investigation committee is finding a lot of evidences in this connection, Faruk, also the commerce minister, said.*
> 
> The committee is collecting information about them, Faruk added.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Nice to note that the bright Commerce Minister of BAL---recently appointed Chief Co-ordinator of Probe Teams by Sk. Hasina--- is again talking, in a little improved manner though.
> 
> The other person so far confessed to Taskforce Interrogation Cell is former-BDR Subedar and now a mid-level BAL leader Mr. Torab Ali---the proud father of top-terror &#8216;Leather&#8217; Liton, the former VP of City Chhatra League---the student wing of BAL.
> 
> The 2 persons---observers noted to have warm relationship with arrested BDR DAD Tawhid & Co---are : Nanaok and Ajam---MP and Whip of BAL.
> 
> What chemical effinity could bring BAL elements so intimately to JMBs (as claimed by Faruk) ? How it caused them to interact so well that left behind the entire BAL Govt. look like a dumb fool (because of a fake drama of surrender with arms), 57 Army officers dead----that too in a single stroke---while the perptretors vanished in thin air along with numerous BDR arms ?
> 
> *Is not the truth still away from the mouth of Chief Co-ordinator?*


----------



## leonblack08

I can't and don't believe that JMB can do this.Reasons are simple,just earlier in February we saw constant vigilant operations by RAB,who arrested many JMB members.
Now an organisation under a microscope can execute such massive operation is really hard to digest.

If they would say Huji-B,then at least it would have been believable.But JMB,something does not add up.I just hope the military investigation is made public.Don't want some silent killings to happen because they should be executed in public.


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> I can't and don't believe that JMB can do this.Reasons are simple,just earlier in February we saw constant vigilant operations by RAB,who arrested many JMB members.
> Now an organisation under a microscope can execute such massive operation is really hard to digest.
> 
> If they would say Huji-B,then at least it would have been believable.But JMB,something does not add up.I just hope the military investigation is made public.Don't want some silent killings to happen because they should be executed in public.



In addition, bothers me a couple of questions:

*Q 1:* After the people of Bangladesh gave BAL such an overwhelming mandatewhich even caused BNP and JI activists to become so perplexed & meekJMB activists (already pulped by RAB, no significant connection and already rejected by majority citizens much earlier), how do they execute such a massive planthat involves meeting with PM/HM and MPs and Whip, and then they vanish in thin air ? *That sure points finger to another Groupmore capable & hands-on experience, more confident, having more connection & support*.

*Q 2:* People of Bangladesh and Army were fooled by mandating BAL so overwhelminglyrealized after 50 days, and BAL Govt. was fooled by mutiny Master-mindsrealized after 33 hours. *Will our Probe Teams be able to fool Master-minds in less than 33 days ? *


----------



## idune

*Commentary: Dont help others to paint Bangladesh as a terrorist country*

Commerce Minister Col (retd) Faruq Khan who has been working as the coordinator of the inquiry into the February 25-26 carnage at the BDR headquarters has stated that outlawed militant outfit Jamiyatul Mujahidin Bangladesh (JMB) had links to the same.

The statement made by Col Faruq, who is otherwise considered moderate on Thursday was ahead of completion of investigation by the government appointed committee, the one by the criminal investigation department (CID) and another by the army. Many have termed the statement premature.

Not only that, many others complained that he was trying to influence the investigation along a political line. It is possible that he did not mean that.

Faruq Khan's suggestion came a couple of days after the CID, as per press reports, dismissed the possibility of any militant links to the mutiny that apparently was designed to cripple the 70,000-strong force that guarded more than 4000 kilometres of Bangladesh borders.

Another investigation conducted by the military has so far also reportedly not found any links to the involvement of the militant organisation that made its presence felt by setting off synchronised blasts at 63 of 64 district towns on 17 August 2005. Its kingpins have since been hauled up and executed through the due process of law.

Meanwhile, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has told The New York Times that grenades and bullets were chasing her ever since the August 21 grenade attack on her rally at Bangabandhu Avenue in 2004. 

"Hasina called the mutiny "a big conspiracy" against her agenda to establish a secular democracy in this Muslim-majority nation of 150 million. She struck a note of defiant resolve.

"She said she was keen to hunt down and punish those responsible for the mutiny. She suggested that several factions unhappy with her agenda could have been responsible, including Islamist militants, whom she has vowed to crush. 

"There are many elements," she said in her first extensive interview since the Feb. 25 siege. "These terrorist groups are very much active. This incident gives us a lesson. It can happen again," The New York Times reported.

Syed Ashraful Islam, the Awami League party spokesman, on the other hand, told journalists that the government would not make any comment that might influence the inquiries that are now on. He sounds reasonable.

Even if links to JMB or any other militant organisation were found through the three inquiries, the people concerned should have been well advised to refrain from making any disclosure before the investigations were over or do so only if the investigations gave conclusive proofs of such involvement.

But the statement about JMB involvement which has been repeated by the commerce minister has the potential to serve two serious blows to the country's interests : 1) Give the security forces a bad name that might undermine their international reputation and consequently, lead to the closure of the door of the UN Peacekeeping Forces for them; and 2) give Bangladesh's enemies a weapon to use at will for branding it as a terrorist nation and isolate it for badly needed foreign investment.

The second part of the statement of Col (retd) Faruq Khan that those involved in the mutiny were recruited during the rule of the BNP-led government may be well understood as a move to give part of the blame to the political opposition. But first part of the statement, if not supported by evidence, would only cause serious harm from which it would be difficult for the country to recover.

The ministry of home affairs yesterday presented a report on 12 militant organisations to the Cabinet, Tanzim Ahmed Sohel Taj, state minister of the ministry, told newsmen. Some of these organisations are still operating the report indicated, he said.

The state minister said that the government would examine if these organisations have international or political links and also where from their funding support comes. Needless to say, this is a good initiative. But cheap statements would lead investigations to nowhere. 

At this hour of national crisis when the foundation of the vital security forces have been shaken and the entire nation is in a state of uncertainty, important functionaries of the government should better use their judgement and not party politics and avoid the creation of misgivings that can only do harm to the nation. 

We have foreign financed NGOs which have been too busy to project Bangladesh as a terrorist-infested country. Even a failed state. In any view of the matter JMB is not a big terrorist outfit to pose a threat for the country's security forces. There are more vicious left-oriented terrorist forces which are more powerful and these forces must not be overlooked just because there are some who are too eager to find Islamist terrorists in Bangladesh.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

*BULL, FATEH, STUMPER & PROUD2INDIAN*

I feel that all of you want to continue active participation in this thread, yet sometimes you are disappointed by some postings---which appear to you awkward or irrational or devoid of fact/logic etc.

If it is from any Bangladeshi----then you must understand that (1) We are all under heavy emotional stress; yet we are aware of many facts & figures and are naturally capable of stating some truth---even after missing a link or two inbetween--by virtue of intuition and past-experince developed over years right on the spot of occurrence, and because most issues and persons are all within our home-boundary and known to us for years. (2) Any irrational comment may come from you too by mistake---not willingly--because human error is still there.

I would like to invite you cordially, and encourage you sincerely to continue to present your vesrions of "Possible Motives, Indentities, Placement of the event in broad perspectivre of possible General Plan etc." I promise you that to all theories/hypothesis advanced, I will supply---in context to your posting---available facts---that will throw more lights on those submitted thoughts for jointly accepting / rejecting any on mutual understanding.

Truth is expected to come out anyway---though many are apprehensive of BAL Govt.'s sincerety. 

But, Bangladesh being a monolithic state of closely intermingled people, nothing remains here secret too long a time. Even before introduction of mobile phones, anything that happened in Teknaf near Myanmar at night would be known to Tetulia on the north-tip by the next mid-morning.

It is common to find 3 brothers under one roof has 3 seperate political loyalty, and yet they are living happily together---ofcourse with occassional disagreement---verbally so violent that you will expect a murder case within 24 hours, but you will find them---after 24 hours---smoking together with every one having other brother's child on the lap---yes, till another round of match happens as per any invisible fixure.

So, let us continue this analytical intercourse---even under limitations of facts and hard information, and against the rough sea of emotional waves---till the truth comes out, and we can compare later how smart/fool are we. Truth does not depend on our participation or shrinkage from this forum. This is an intellectual sport for our own benefit.

Yes, some of us might have pre-judice, interfering loyalty, ego, and zeal to influence other's judgment or even the truth. Well, that too are parts of the game.

Don't lose your heart or patience like a school boy. This forum and our active participation--right or wrong--will not cause the doom's day. But remaining aloof---to avert the rough sea and unwanted ships around---will not make us the sailor of the day. 

*Only Good remain away from the bad(s), but the Best mingles happily with them & all.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Straight said:


> leonblack08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JMB alone did not commit Pilkhana carnage: Faruk*
> 
> *Many others were involved in the Pilkhana carnage apart from the Jama'atul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB), chief coordinator of the probe committee Faruk Khan said today.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Faruk guy is talking too much... Does anybody know how he ended his carrier as a Colonel. Was he forced retired or could not pass the Exam in Military??????
Click to expand...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I am just shocked at his lack of shame. He is an ex-officer. Does he feel no anger over the brutal killing of other officers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Many big shots involved in BDR carnage: Minister

News Report

Commerce minister Faruq Khan said many powerful persons, including militants, were involved in the 25-26 February BDR mutiny and that they are now trying to save the BDR men directly involved in the killings and looting.
During the 33-hour bloody mutiny, at least 72 army officers and three civilians were killed and score others injured at Peelkhana BDR headquarters.
Khan, also coordinator of all inquiry committees formed in connection with BDR mutiny, while talking to journalists on Monday said that some people were trying to hide others directly involved in the mutiny to save themselves.
Last week, the army officer-turned minister said evidence of link of militant outfit JMB to the mutiny had been found.

Replying to a question, Khan said link of the powerful persons and JMB to the mutiny came out after confessional statements of the arrested BDR troops.
"Investigation is ongoing. Some BDR members are still fugitive Some got away with arms and grenades. They are a threat to the country, nation and society unless being caught," he said.

The commerce minister called on the fugitive border guards to return to barracks and surrender the looted arms and ammunition. He also urged the innocent BDR men to join their duties. "No innocent BDR soldier would be punished or harassed," he added.

In this regard, he said Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina very clearly said those, who are not involved in the BDR carnage, would not be harmed. UNB adds: Khan expressed the hope that the investigation in this regard would be completed soon.

"We are confident that the truth about the BDR massacre will be revealed through the investigation," he said.

The minister said evidences have been collected from Peelkhana and investigations are going on.

"Two foreign intelligence agencies have helped us to probe the BDR massacre," Khan said adding that they will come again to provide further help in this regard.

Replying to a question about the latest position of the border guards, he said the situation of the BDR is becoming normal quickly and the border is secured, he said.

The News Today


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BKA condemns minister Faruk Khans statement*

Press Release

International Affairs Secretary of Bangladesh Khelafat Andolon [BKA], Kazi Azizul Huq in a statement has condemned the recent remarks of Bangladeshi minister Lieutenant Colonel [Retired] Faruk Khan on the Massacre issue.

BKA said, We are worried that Lt. Col. [Retired] Faruk Khan, the ruling governments Commerce Minister and Chief Coordinator of investigations of the carnage in BDR Head Quarter, is continuing to give senseless statements which are getting wide media coverage at home and abroad. His statements on the one hand raising questions about the role of the investigators, and on the other hand the suspicion about the ruling partys complicity in the carnage is deepening. Moreover his statements are threatening future of Bangladesh militarys participation in UN Peacekeeping missions abroad.

It further said, Ruling party Minister Faruk Khan has palliated the absconding fugitive BDR men. In another statement he openly said that some BDR men had JMB complicity. During investigation such statements are indicative of motive to misguide the investigation. It may be noted that the list of suspects of Carnage in BDR Headquarter, reported in local and foreign media includes names of leading personality of the ruling party. Moreover the appointment of an anti-military pro-Awami League ex-police officer as the Investigation Office is being counted as efforts to intentionally misguide the investigation.

Bangladesh Khelafat Andolon has demanded high level intelligence analysis of the statements and role of ruling party minister Faruk Khan.

It said, This is required to ensure severe punishment to the actual perpetrators and to keep the image of our military as an institution aligned with our Freedom and Sovereignty.

Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh


----------



## Proud2Indian

MBI Munshi said:


> I am just shocked at his lack of shame. He is an ex-officer. Does he feel no anger over the brutal killing of other officers.



And why do you htink he is not angry.....Because he is not towing ur line....



tx


----------



## Dhaka_soul

Points to consider:

1. BDR mutiniers were recruited during BNP-JAMATa period.Jamat's connection with Pak establishments are well known.

2.Some of the mutiners were JMB caders.

3.Col.Gujar's (the RAB officer credited with successful anti-JMB operations)deadbody was burned to ashes,Why somebody was so much furious against him that they didn't want to keep trace of his body?

4.Grand godfather Tariq Zia's mom,the uncultured lady was not at her cantonment residence on 25th,Why?

5.What Pakistani Razakar Saka was doing on that week? He needs to be taken into custody.If he is grilled properly,he will lead to answer of all these questions.

6.Why on this forum,initially people were supporting BDR mutiners?What was their expectation?


----------



## M_Saint

Straight said:


> leonblack08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *JMB alone did not commit Pilkhana carnage: Faruk*
> 
> 
> 
> By now we know that Medias, Mouth pieces of so-called WOT and secularistic elements of BD have established JMB as a monster but a question of why any of the so-called JMB guys haven't been made public by recently or foreseable past or why its leader Abdur Rahman/Bangla Bhai's similar plea haven't been heard by MUA/FUA gangs before hanging them still remain mysterious. Doesn't it show similar HUSH ! HUSH ! like none of the so-called AQ planners aren't being allowed to talk to public. Furthermore, mask militants of HAMAS, HEZBULLAH giving ISRO excuses to decimate GAZA and Southern Lebanon by firing few Katusia, Qassam rockets and TTP bringing war against PAK territories seem flatly fall in the catagory of 'INTELLIGENT INFILTRATION in enemy camp from inside to implode it' scheme, which had been an art of expansionist-BRITS. Now, isn't U.S an extention of British empire and hadn't ISRO also been conceived by BRIT Zionists? So, is it far-fetched of imagination or a conspiracy theory to see JMB is actually a creation of expansionist force to discredit real grevience of Muslims like AQ's one. Even Nizami of JI denied its existence and went mum after 300 + bomb blasts but could it be a road-block not to ask if JMB was really a monster as it was made or the brain child of infamous DGFI that was infiltrated by agent provoceurs?
Click to expand...


----------



## M_Saint

Dhaka_soul said:


> Points to consider:
> 
> 1. BDR mutiniers were recruited during BNP-JAMATa period.Jamat's connection with Pak establishments are well known


*Royal B.S* is what it is called and seems like Faruk's spins are reaching RAWAMY JAYALA camps very quickly.



Dhaka_soul said:


> 2.Some of the mutiners were JMB caders


And Nizami impregnated NANAK's mother and JMB leader Abdur Rahman's wife 
was a step sister of Mirza Azam. Efforts for *Hog wash* needed to be perfected. 



Dhaka_soul said:


> 3.Col.Gujar's (the RAB officer credited with successful anti-JMB operations)deadbody was burned to ashes,Why somebody was so much furious against him that they didn't want to keep trace of his body?


Why 103 floors of WTC burned to ashes but so-called hijacker's ID remained intact? Why attackers of Sri Lankan team left their Rucshaks and guns in crucial intersections then ran toward Pathan colony? Why IND denied AZMAL KASAB's request to make him public? Ever heard the word *DECEPTION*?



Dhaka_soul said:


> 4.Grand godfather Tariq Zia's mom,the uncultured lady was not at her cantonment residence on 25th,Why??


Definition of cultured is Iaizza, Aizza, Kothakar Zia and Hasina's lying- frothing-Mouth. Perhaps Motiur Rahman Rentu could tell you what Hasina's CHOLI KA PACHE KIA HAY as he has heard her singing Jindegi, Jindegi after Rauful Bosunia's death was assured. Perhaps cultured Mujib could teach you how to kill speaker in parliament as he did in 1958. Perhaps RAWAMY leaders could show you how to be cultured by making century in raping. 



Dhaka_soul said:


> 5.What Pakistani Razakar Saka was doing on that week? He needs to be taken into custody.If he is grilled properly,he will lead to answer of all these questions.?


Angels tried to prohibit Almighty not to create human beings because they would be ungateful. May be they meant the like of yours. Did you realize that you were in Pakistani forum? Check this out in Bharat-rakshak and see if Ram comes to save Laxman like you. 



Dhaka_soul said:


> 6.Why on this forum,initially people were supporting BDR mutiners?What was their expectation?


They were supporting mutiniers because of cultured Bibi's meeting with mutiniers and making their voices heard in Medias loud enough. Who was to be seen in the meeting? Certainly SQC didn't look like NANAK dada or Khaleda wasn't less Arza than your Hasina Bibi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

Awami commerce minister Faruq Khan should be taken into custody and interrogated. Because when RAB already said there is no JMB involvement found so far, Faruq Khan keep uttering synchronized Indian propaganda and giving Bangladesh defense forces fundamentalist label. This is not only unbecoming of a minister but also gravely seditious act. But this is not the first time Awami leaders label Bangladesh armed forces as fundamentalist one. I am afraid there is a pattern Awami League leaders playing good cop bad cop to push Indian interest and became Indian mouth piece. 

Sajeeb Wazed Joy, son of Prime Minister Hasina and claimed advisor recently written an article in Harvard review Stemming the Rise of Islamic Extremism in Bangladesh. In that article Hasinas son accused that 35% Bangladesh armed forces recruit come from religious school and therefore armed forces increasingly became an extremist force. Eerie similarity between Awami League and Indian originated propaganda.

Harvard International Review

Anyone who lives in Bangladesh and REALLY know about Bangladesh armed forces would contradict the manufactured statistics written by none other than PM own son, Sajeeb Wazed Joy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## idune

*Stemming the Rise of Islamic Extremism in Bangladesh
*

*by Sajeeb Wazed*, Carl Ciovacco

.
.

Islamic extremism is also on the rise in Bangladesh because of the growing numbers of Islamists in the military. The Islamists cleverly began growing their numbers within the Army by training for the Army Entrance Exams at madrassas. This madrassa training was necessary because of the relative difficulty associated with passing these exams. The military is attractive because of both its respected status and its high employment opportunities in a country where unemployment ranges from 20 percent to 30 percent for younger males. High demand for military posts has resulted in an entrance exam designed to limit the number of recruits. Before this madrassa Entrance Exam campaign, only 5 percent of military recruits came from madrasses in 2001. By 2006, at the end of the BNPs reign, madrassas supplied nearly 35 percent of the Army recruits. In a country that has seen four military coup détats in its short 37 year history, the astronomical growth of Islamists in the military is troubling to say the least.

Full article:
Harvard International Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Dhaka_soul said:


> 6.Why on this forum,initially people were supporting BDR mutiners?What was their expectation?



You are wrong.People initially supported the BDR mutiny because the media portrayed them as heroes.People supported the cause not their action.So,point to be noted is why media portrayed the mutineers as heroes?Was it lack of professionalism or some outside force?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

idune said:


> *Stemming the Rise of Islamic Extremism in Bangladesh
> * *by Sajeeb Wazed*, Carl Ciovacco : Harvard International Review
> 
> The said article describes Sajeeb's great headache: Islamic extremism is also on the rise in Bangladesh because of the growing numbers of Islamists in the military................. the astronomical growth of * Islamists in the military * is troubling to say the least.
> 
> *This article amply indicates that many of ours thinking process---in realizing the motive behind BDR mutiny---is correct.*
> 
> Sajeeb---introduces himself as follows :*an adviser * to Sheikh Hasina, the former Prime Minister of Bangladesh and President of the Awami League, the largest and oldest political party in Bangladesh. He has been *a key negotiator *for the Awami League on several occasions, most recently in the negotiations for the restoration of democracy in Bangladesh *with the present military government *.
> 
> In opening statement of the article, he expects that BAL:"......it could roll back the growing tide of Islamism in Bangladesh. The Awami League must, however, implement certain changes to proactively check this Islamism....."
> 
> The Grandpapa Sk. Mujibur Rahman used to boast occasionally that his forefathers arrived in Bengal from Baghdad to preach Islam---which the Grand Brat Sajeeb is now trying hard to extinguish.
> 
> With such advisor at home, Bangladesh now will have to think *very very *hard about their well-being, fate of their Armed Forces, and also of their religion---under Hasina. *This is Cautionary Signal No. 10*
> 
> No wonder mother Hasina has played all cards accordingly, and has been given the crest : Daughter of Peace by Nanok & Ajam--right after BDR carnage.


----------



## leonblack08

We should ask Joy from where did he get all the stats?

He also says in his full article that no. of Burka clad women increased?Now what's that??

I know many to take up hijab for their own protection and its simply their own choice.So it can be considered as democracy isn't it?

At the same time also have seen few women to wear Burka to be involved in criminal and unsocial activities.What's his answer to that?

And as far as I know there are questions regarding his business abroad,correct me if I am wrong.

Even his grandfather started using the words "Khuda Hafez" later from his traditional "Joy Bangla".Now was he a Islamist as well?


----------



## Straight

Proud2Indian said:


> And why do you htink he is not angry.....Because he is not towing ur line....
> tx



Glad to see you again. Could I suggest to beautify your already beautiful name further by affixing a 'B' after 2 ?

By the way, do you know why MBI Munshi thinks he is not angry ? As I understand---it is not for towing his line at all. The main-stream thought process--in this regard---would progress within any informed, unbiased & conscientious Bangladeshi as follows:

1. My fellow Army offices have been massacred by rebels
2. All perpetrators---master-minds, executioners, supporters, etc. must be identified and nabbed soonest, and brought to stern punishment
3. I must not hamper the process---even by unwanted comments during interrogation
4. I must not taint the reputation of the Army, BDR by circulating un-proven pre-matured comment that these forces have been infiltrated by JMB---thus facilitating closure of their door for UN Peace Keeping appointments.

On the contrary:

 This man-in-question failed miserably---showing poor judgment and no-ethics---as if he is not at all moved by the death of fellow officers. A shame of filthiest dimension.
 He might have caused some unrecoverable loss to Army personnels opportunity with UN
 JMB---being too feeble---is the most unlikely Group in this particular case. In addition those so-called JMB-leaning BDR jawans can not posses the required talents of planning, secrecy, co-ordination, intimate knowledge, motivating & influencing capabilities, leadership, etc. to manage a mutiny of this size & ruthlessness 
 He clearly appears to have some unjust & selfish agenda

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bull

Well all i can see is a deeply divided nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> Well all i can see is a deeply divided nation.



Unfortunately,you are right.


----------



## Proud2Indian

Straight said:


>  JMB---being too feeble---is the most unlikely Group in this particular case. In addition those so-called JMB-leaning BDR jawans can not posses the required talents of planning, secrecy, co-ordination, intimate knowledge, motivating & influencing capabilities, leadership, etc. to manage a mutiny of this size & ruthlessness



I can understand ur post except to this point. Why you want to discount this angle even bf4 investigation finishes. If they are innocent, so will be proved. 
You can not deny that they are benifited from this incident. 

tx


----------



## Bull

leonblack08 said:


> Unfortunately,you are right.



I would blame intolerance. Not relegious but political.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## notsuperstitious

Bull said:


> I would blame intolerance. Not relegious but political.



Good observatiob bull, a lesson in there for all of us. particularly india.


----------



## Straight

Proud2Indian said:


> I can understand ur post except to this point. Why you want to discount this angle even bf4 investigation finishes. If they are innocent, so will be proved.
> You can not deny that they are benifited from this incident.
> tx



No one should be cleared till probe is done satisfactorily---JMB/JI or else. Both JMB/JI are beneficiaries. But analyisng comparatively, JMB among other militants is least possible in my eyes. I am bothered yet why the Commerce Minister still pre-maturedly mentioned this JMB. Anyway, since yesteday he is just saying 'Militants'. Though he should not, but at least 'Militants' makes some sense.


----------



## Straight

Bull said:


> I would blame intolerance. Not relegious but political.



Historically this part of sub-con suffered from lack of appropriate leadership. Since inception of Bangladesh we mostly got 'leaders'--not a single statesman. But again, Gen Zia was almost going to be qualified as one, but was killed.


----------



## leonblack08

*Killer of Gen Shakil, 2 others identified*
*Investigators so far find 650 involved in BDR carnage*
Shariful Islam
*
At least three of the detained BDR men were among the mutineers who gunned down their DG Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed and some other senior army officers at the Pilkhana Headquarters.*

The three have been identified by suspected mutineers now being grilled at the Taskforce for Interrogation (TFI) Cell. *The BDR men claimed a group of six to seven who first opened fire at the Darbar Hall were riflemen, not outsiders.*

*"None has so far revealed the names of the initial shooters during interrogation, though it seems they know them," *said a top law enforcer tasked with investigation into the carnage.

He however hopes they will get important breakthrough once the shooters are identified and quizzed.

*"We've identified the killer of BDR DG Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed and at least two others who gunned down other senior officers," *said the investigator speaking anonymously.

He however did not reveal the names of the three now in custody.

*They have earlier arrested the BDR jawan who killed the wife of Maj General Shakil,* he added.

The investigator also said they have so far detected around 650 riflemen who had involvement in the mutiny.

Those mutineers have been detected through examination of video footage, interrogation of arrested jawans and from the statements of the survived officers and family members.

*The investigator also said over 150 out of the 650 BDR members were directly involved in serious offences like killing, looting arms, ammunition and explosives from armouries, distributing those to other soldiers, and guarding entrances to the BDR HQ.*

He said a good number of the suspected mutineers and serious offenders have already been arrested, while the rest are still on the run.

The BDR authorities say they have yet to figure out how many BDR members are still at large.

Director General Brig Gen Mainul Islam told The Daily Star: *"We could not collect information about all the BDR members from all the sectors, battalions and companies. Therefore we have yet to ascertain how many BDR members are still at large."
*
*12 ARRESTED*
The Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) yesterday arrested 12 fugitive BDR personnel in different parts of the country and turned them in to Lalbagh police.

Rab officials said primary interrogation suggests their involvement in killing, repression and looting.

The arrestees are subedar Shafiz Uddin, nayek subedars Helal Uddin and Shahjahan Ali, havildar Billal Hossain Khan, nayek Matiur Rahman Khan, lance nayek Shahidul Islam, sepoys Abdul Matin, Abdullah Al Mamun, Shahiduzzaman, Altaf Hossain, carpenter Narayan Kumar Das and electrician Zakir Hossain.

*3 ON FRESH REMAND, 9 SENT TO JAIL*
A Dhaka court yesterday placed three mutiny suspects on a five-day fresh remand and sent nine others to Dhaka Central Jail, reports our Court Correspondent.

The Criminal Investigation Department (CID), which is investigating the case, produced 12 suspected mutineers before the court on completion of their five-day remand and prayed for further remand for subedar Gofran Malik, lance nayek Gausul Alam and sepoy Abdul Latif.

The CID prayed for seven-day remand for each of them, but the court granted five days for each.

The court also ordered to send havildar Rezaul Karim, lance nayek Yusuf Ali, sepoys Jayanta Kumar Sardar, Jamir Ali, Sohrab Hossain, Ismail Hossain, Shariful Islam, Rafiqul Islam and Masudur Rahman to jail, as the investigation officer (IO) did not seek further remand to quiz them.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## leonblack08

Bull said:


> I would blame intolerance. Not relegious but political.



You are right again.We don't have religious riots.But its the politics and politicians who drowns us.I especially hate student politics.Sometimes I wonder whether they join Universities to study or just for politics?
While Private Uni students pass out in 4 years,these Govt. Uni students take at least 7 to 8 years to complete honors.Reason?Session zams for political activities,strikes and the list goes on.
We lose many talented students like this.


----------



## HK-47

> Well all i can see is a deeply divided nation.


hehe dude you have no idea where our divisions are.You would laugh man simply laugh.

I think I voted for Hasina because she had a Bachelor's while the other(K madam) didn't and food prices were rising and I thought the Girl on Fire could calm those down.Maybe Sajib should go to the US army,The Marine corps or the Air Force first and see how many religious personnel are there because he is a true American citizen.
Islam in BD aren't only found in madrassahs.Moron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Differences or line of division in Bangladesh is largely cosmetic one and fundamentally instigated and nurtured by India and Indian funded sociopolitical group, namely Awami League, Indian funded/sponsored media and personalities. Their main instrument of creating this cosmetic division was religion. Since independence, Indian design and wishes did not go exactly the way it wanted. Even Sheikh Mujib did not give into Indian pressure and joined Organization of Islamic conference and established diplomatic relation with Pakistan.

Indian design was to paint aspiration of Bangladeshi nationalism as fundamentalism while portrayed and propped Awami League against aspiration of majority of Bangladeshis. Unfortunately, Awami leadership sponsored by India and supported by India funded intellectual group and media, sided with India. Only on alter of power and greed.

Just because Islam is one of the common characteristic of Bangladesh as a nation and Bangladeshi nationalism, by NO means it translates to embracing Pakistani nationhood. Bangladeshi nationalism is unique within our own national boundary and has nothing to do with any other country. But Indians and their Bangladeshi surrogates Awami League had been creating artificial division among people by propagating that Bangladeshi nationalism and influence of Islam in our way of life making Bangladesh a fundamentalist country hence need to adapt secularism. Not only that since Bangladesh armed forces stand in the way of Indo-Awami design of divides and conquer they started labeling our armed forces a fundamentalist force.
See ex RAW officials B. Raman article and article from Sajeeb Wazed Joy PM Hasinas son. They have alarmingly identical statement. 

And Indians who are discovering the division should know its by their (GOI) own instigation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Stop running probe commentary, please*

An investigation starts and before it reaches halfway to filing of its report, people know from the horse's mouth what it is gunning for. Yes, we are talking about the probe in the recent BDR massacre and what its chief coordinator has been dishing out on a daily basis, almost like a running commentary.

Any probe is supposed to be a discreet affair. It has to be done in a way so that one hand of the investigator does not know what the other hand is groping for. And then all information has to be pieced together--like in a jigsaw puzzle--to find out the broader picture. If everybody knows what strings the investigators are touching on, what new shapes the information are taking, then there is every chance that the probe may be blown off-course.

Sadly though, Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, saddled with the task of coordinating the probe into the February 25-26 BDR carnage, has been doing exactly the same since getting his new status. Everyday he has been talking to reporters at every possible function about what the probe finds are. It is from him that we have come to know that Jama'atul Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) militants are "involved" in the carnage. The next day, the probe even proceeded further to include "others" along with the JMB in the bloodbath.

Put what the CID and Rab investigators are saying, albeit anonymously. And remember when people talk anonymously they tend to get a bit of a free rein, they tend to brag and amplify things. Yet, as far as our correspondents have gathered from them, they said they still could not identify any link to the masterminds or "conspirators". They have been able to identify the killers who were involved in the murders. Cautious and measured information they give out, indeed.

As it looks now, the commerce minister has been trying to play to the gallery, or he has been trying to act foolishly to alert those who were "behind" the carnage, or he has been trying to etch out political mileage out of the probe.

His comments may influence the probe and investigators may feel constrained to toe his line. His comments can be premature as what seems like evident now may take for a different turn a little up the line. His statements may give the perpetrators time to hide.

For example, look at this comment he made in parliament on March 2: "We know who sent SMS [text message] to BDR members asking them not to surrender arms. We know who brought out procession encouraging the BDR butchers."

On March 13, he said: "We have gathered that a number of BDR jawans arrested in the mutiny case were involved in JMB somehow or other. I will not give more details as that might alert others having links to the mass killings."

On March 17, he observed: "Some people are trying to assist those who were directly involved in the mutiny."

Faruk, and some other ministers, had already come to a conclusion about the motive of the carnage--to destabilise the country and make it a "failed state".

Analysis and guess are one thing and probe outcomes are another. If one sets what to find for the investigators, the outcome becomes dubious. Let the facts talk, let the information reveal what the motive of the massacre was.

Incidentally, saner heads in the government have been holding their tongue. Law Minister Shafique Ahmed has said nobody should be specifically accused of having links with the conspiracy of the Pilkhana carnage before the enquiry reports are published.

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dhaka_soul

To M_saint(what an oxymoron)

*And Nizami impregnated NANAK's mother and JMB leader Abdur Rahman's wife 
was a step sister of Mirza Azam. Efforts for Hog washneeded to be perfected. *

Extremely vulgar comment by any standard;not needed and totally uncalled for.You exposed your level of education and culture.


*Why 103 floors of WTC burned to ashes but so-called hijacker's ID remained intact? Why attackers of Sri Lankan team left their Rucshaks and guns in crucial intersections then ran toward Pathan colony? Why IND denied AZMAL KASAB's request to make him public? Ever heard the word DECEPTION*

Off topic.not related with BDR mutiny.


*Definition of cultured is Iaizza, Aizza, Kothakar Zia and Hasina's lying- frothing-Mouth. Perhaps Motiur Rahman Rentu could tell you what Hasina's CHOLI KA PACHE KIA HAY as he has heard her singing Jindegi, Jindegi after Rauful Bosunia's death was assured. Perhaps cultured Mujib could teach you how to kill speaker in parliament as he did in 1958. Perhaps RAWAMY leaders could show you how to be cultured by making century in raping. *

I assume, u thought that i am a supporter of AL.Totally wrong.AL is too weak.It could not arrange trial of all Razakars(we needed our own Nuremberg trial).It is not secular enough.Its' leaders are not educated enough as well as corrupt.For developing a modern Bangladesh,we need something better than that.I am pretty sure,gradually our society will become more educated and will evolve over time.Bengalis are capable to do so.

*Angels tried to prohibit Almighty not to create human beings because they would be ungateful. May be they meant the like of yours. Did you realize that you were in Pakistani forum? Check this out in Bharat-rakshak and see if Ram comes to save Laxman like you. *

I did not do any personal attack against u.So,i don't deserve a nasty attack from a spoiled brat like u.My root is in BD.My family spilled blood for my country's liberation.I don't have answer to anybody who is not Bengali enough and now wants to pose himself as a champion of BD cause.I know,if there is a war against India,these type of people will be Razakar again.

*They were supporting mutiniers because of cultured Bibi's meeting with mutiniers and making their voices heard in Medias loud enough. Who was to be seen in the meeting? Certainly SQC didn't look like NANAK dada or Khaleda wasn't less Arza than your Hasina Bibi.*

You just lost your sanity.In Medicine,we use a term 'overactive disorder associated with mental retardation and stereyotyped movement'.It's a kind of pervasive disorder(PDD).You might qualify for that.

Next time,i won't reply to your answer.I don't want to stoop myself to your level.Thanks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

Awami League govt is playing good cop bad cop game. They used one of their minister Faruk Khan to repeat India originated baseless accusation and defame Bangladesh armed forces and then they send their law minister with wise word. But if we have not realized yet damage is already done. 

This is the pattern Awami League is following. Remember Indian FM official label Bangladesh as "buffer state" and Awami foreign minister silently supported that. Then came LGRD minister with spin that Dipu Moni did not understand.

Hasina indirectly and constantly implying that militant has something to do with it and talking about threat of civil war. Yet she failed to tell the nation how and from where threat of civil was came???? And civil war between whom? 

She claimed Awami League won 87&#37; of popular vote so it could not be people vs people. Is Hasina threatening Bangladesh armed forces of civil war on be half of India?? According to article of her son and advisor Awami league had been planning for Bangladesh armed forces demise for some time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dhaka_soul

leonblack08 said:


> You are wrong.People initially supported the BDR mutiny because the media portrayed them as heroes.People supported the cause not their action.So,point to be noted is why media portrayed the mutineers as heroes?Was it lack of professionalism or some outside force?




It proves that we have not matured yet as a nation.We follow our heart,not our brain.I am also no exception to this rule.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Dhaka_soul said:


> It proves that we have not matured yet as a nation.We follow our heart,not our brain.I am also no exception to this rule.



That is an excellent comment. Considering that Bangladesh is only 38 years old and still fighting over our identity that is quite a pertinent point. Once we know and realize who we are and who we are not then Bangladesh can achieve some level of maturity. The unfortunate part is that there are some people who are trying to confuse us and are in the pay of our enemies.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> *Stop running probe commentary, please*
> 
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News



This is an excellent article,especially because its from Daily star which is tilted towards AL govt.Hope our "wise" commerce minister reads this and control his flooding mouth.


----------



## leonblack08

2nd FBI team arrives

Another team of the Federal Bureau of Investigation short-named FBI arrived in Dhaka today, said Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, who is also the head of the coordination committee on the BDR mutiny probe.

Speaking to reporters at his office at the Secretariat, Khan said the government sought help of the FBI of the United States to find out whether there was any international connection to the BDR massacre.

*"The BDR mutiny was staged to damage the economy, armed forces and national solidarity,"* he said after a meeting with Sri Lanka high commissioner in Dhaka.

*"We are not hiding anything. Everything is being done transparently. We will disclose everything by making the investigation report public,"* Khan added.

He said he would have a meeting with the FBI team tomorrow.

A two-member FBI delegation had earlier visited Bangladesh. A team of the Scotland Yard of the United Kingdom also came to Bangladesh to help probe into the last month's BDR carnage.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Straight

*WHY IS BAL GOVT. SO KEEN TO IMPLICATE Islamic Militants &/or JMB ONLY in BDR MUTINY?*

Task Force Interrogation Cell or CID has not yet found any proof or dependable clue indicating involvement of Islamic Militants including JMB in BDR mutiny----not to speak of JMB being Leader behind-----as reported in Bangla daily ITTEFAQ on 18.3.09&#8212;quoting sources in Interrogation cell. 
*Please see link for details The Daily Ittefaq - March 18, 2009*

Does that indiacte *any sinister motive* behind BAL Commerce Minister&#8217;s continuous blabbering about JMB or Islamic Militants behind BDR mutiny----despite repeated criticism from people & media ? 

*We must uncover what it is that he is so obsessed to cover up by diverting attention of people to wrong direction? Is he feeling uncomfortable that Torab Ali---the arrested mid level BAL leader now under examination by TFI cell---is going to tell few more BAL names ?*

*WHY PM & BAL GOVT ARE OBSESSED WITH PAINTING 
BANGLADESH AS A COUNTRY INFESTED WITH ISLAMIC MILITANTS ?*

It was asked in another report in Bangla daily ITTEFAQ. The report explained how this is tarnishing our image abroad and how our national interest will be hampered by this suicidal acts of PM and BAL Govt. *Please see link for details : The Daily Ittefaq - March 18, 2009*

Many expressed serious apprehension that such propaganda by PM and BAL Govt. itself will close the door of UN Peacekeeping appointments for Bangladesh Army sooner to infuriate and destabilize the Army---a target that failed BDR mutiny could not achieve.

Is above all is a part of the effort to justify acceptance of all assistance that India so kindly had already offered to BAL Govt. at Dhaka : [Ref : The Hindustan Times @ March 2, 2009] : The Armed Forces of India remain stand by for what they said 'humanitarian intervention' inside Bangladesh. The paper further claimed : Since the day of the BDR mutiny, Indian Air Force (IAF) transport bases---equipped with IL-76 heavy-lift and AN-32 medium-lift aircrafts----were asked to stay prepared to assist the Bangladesh government, if requested.

HOW LONG THE POOR BANGLADESHIS WILL DEPEND ON THEIR NATIONAL ARMY, AND REJECT OFFERS OF INTERVENTION BY INDIAN ARMY---ALWAYS SO KINDLY OFFERRED WHILE BAL GOVT. IS INSTALLED AT DHAKA ?

Is it caused by the wisdom gathered from &#8216;The Fox and the Hen&#8217; story---available in any children story book---that any literate Bangladeshi reads in his early life ?

* May I advise that Sajeeb Joy suggest---in his article in Herald Tribune Review--- to remove that Fox & Hen story entirely from all children's books here, in addition to his proposed 6 Action Items for rectification of Bangladesh Armed Forces and Status of Islam in Bangladesh.*


----------



## SurvivoR

Straight said:


> *WHY IS BAL GOVT. SO KEEN TO IMPLICATE Islamic Militants &/or JMB in BDR MUTINY?*




Because 

Bangladesh government influencing report of BDR Massacre
Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury One of the most influential members of the ruling party as well as Commerce Minister in Bangladesh, Lieutenant Colonel [Retired] Faruk Khan told reporters on Thursday that there were hands of banned Islamist militancy group named Jamaatul Mujahedin Bangladesh [JMB] behind the massacre, that took place inside the headquarters of Bangladesh Riffles [BDR] on February 25 & 26.

He said some of the border troops rounded up for alleged role in the bloody mutiny are found to have connections with JMB, the banned Islamist outfit responsible for terrorist attacks including the near-simultaneous countrywide blasts in 2005.

Faruk, who has lately been tasked with coordinating the probes into February 25-26 bloodbath at Pilkhana, was talking to reporters at his secretariat office around noon."We have gathered that a number of BDR jawans arrested in the mutiny case were involved in JMB somehow or other."

*This comment from the top figure who has been assigned by the government to coordinate the investigation process is very significant. But at the same time, this comment will surely influence the investigation report, especially of those non-army bodies and more precisely of Criminal Investigation Department [which is controlled by the Home Ministry] in exclusively alleging JMB behind the entire massacre, thus excluding many of the potential culprits who belong to the ruling party as well the opposition quearters.*



Now, let us also examine some of the comments by the Commerce Minister, Lt. Colonel [Retired] Faruk Khan on the massacre:He said, "Some links of Jamaat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh [to the rebellion] have been found, it will be cleared once the investigation is completed."

*Here is the question! If the matter is still under investigation, why the minister belonging to the ruling party felt extra-zealed in disclosing portional facts of the investigation? Just to give an impression that his party had no hands behind this notorious murders and brutalities? 

Why Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Mirza Azam and the Home Minister Sahara Khatun should not be interrogated by the army investigation team as to why they allowed the 14-member team of the killers to enter the residence of the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina for a close-door meeting without registering their names and designations in the register book? Who helped these men in keeping their identities suppressed?*

Why the government sent Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam to handle this extremely important case, while they had many other senior leaders like Tofael Ahmed, Suranjit Sen Gupta or even Syed Ashraful Islam? There are evidences that Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Azam were active during October 2006 broad-day-light murder of people on the streets of Dhaka in the name of political agitation. Some of the government leaders try to justify saying both Nanak and Azam were ´courageous peope´ and ´experienced in tacking such situation´. What kind of experience do they have? Experience to instigate and provoke?

The entire nation is willing to see a very neutral investigation into the murders and brutalities inside the BDR headquarters during February 25 and 26. Killers and conspirators, whoever they may be, should be brought into book and accorded stern punishment. Any influenced investigation will bring virtually no result in this case. Members of each of the investigation teams should remember this point for the sake of their own image and credibility. There is no room for anyone to show minimum sympathy to the killers and their instigators and patrons.
*
There is another bad news already by now centering the BDR massacre. A leader of the ruling party has already been arrested for his involvement behind this massacre. It is learnt that a significant volume of arms, ammunitions and grenades were already smuggled out of the BDR headquarters by the fleeing jawans of the Bangladesh Riffles. It is even reported that, some of the pro-ruling party terrorists are already possessing such arms, ammunitions and grenades and even some of them are already trading in such looted items. Investigators should also keep close-eyes on this matter.*

*And, finally a small scoop. A Captain of Bangladesh Army was murdered inside a residential hotel owned by an Awami League leader in the city. This murder mystery is yet to be unearthed by the members of the law enforcing agencies.* Since February 25, 2009, we are witnessing death of several army officers in Bangladesh from BDR massacre to hotel murder to helicopter mystery. Each of the incidents should be properly investigated for the sake of independence and sovereignty of this nation. No one should be accorded minimum opportunity of playing foul with the patriotic members of our armed forces. This is a noble responsibility to each of the patriotic citizen of Bangladesh. 

American Chronicle | Bangladesh government influencing report of BDR Massacre


----------



## Straight

idune said:


> Questions
> Who India and Indian FM issued the threat to?
> Did Hasina led Awami League govt outsourced its protection details to India?
> What understanding India has with Hasina govt for its protection?
> Under what mandate and jurisdiction India would intervene in Bangladesh?
> Who in Bangladesh army Indian rendered advice of caution?
> 
> Obvious answer to these questions (already given by Indian FM) will lead further strengthening the fact there was and is great deal of Indian capital invested in installing Awami League govt in power.
> 
> Questionable election winning aside, Awami League din bodol slogan had been designed to dupe young population. This Indian threat and influencing Hasinas (as PM of Bangladesh) decision on sensitive internal security matter should serve as another rude awakening to these voters that their trust for din bodol or change has been sold out to India. Unless they wake up and raise their voice their din bodol will live under the thumb of Indian wishes.
> 
> And for those who are in armed forces lost so much lately, can not be oblivion to the fact that since 1/11 of 2007 some of their top brass had sold out national and their own interest. As Indian diplomat indicated India had advised army and PM to act cautiously which led to prolong amnesty discussion and decision. As surviving army officers repeatedly stated delay and blanket amnesty was most damaging factor for loss of majority of those officers life. If there was early army action most of these officers massacred could have been saved.
> 
> Moeen U Ahmed, chief of Army was in meeting with PM at the time of these cautious amnesty discussions. Was that Moeen U Ahmed who received advice and threat from Indian foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee? Whose interest was and is important to Moeen U Ahmed and Hasina Wazed, PM of Bangladesh? *Is it the fact Indian pressure of caution and amnesty was to create safe passage for Indian commandos who carried out the massacre as some news article published last week?* From course of action Hasina had taken, it is obvious that Indian interest of keeping Awami League govt in power was more important than life of army officers and defense of Bangladesh.



*Thanks for your above post. I feel that your this post is like dunes of sand--and each dune embeds lots of practical threads---that if clarified---may lead us to understand India's hidden agenda with BAL Govt., if any, and in that light, the roles of both---jointly or individually---in pre- and post-BDR mutiny stage. Would you dig up a little more, and elaboarte ?*


----------



## HK-47

> This is an excellent article,especially because its from Daily star which is tilted towards AL govt.Hope our "wise" commerce minister reads this and control his flooding mouth.


true true.
BTW was it really an AL member who killed that captain?


----------



## Straight

SurvivoR said:


> Because
> 
> Bangladesh government influencing report of BDR Massacre
> Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury--------
> *And, finally a small scoop. A Captain of Bangladesh Army was murdered........
> 
> Points you raised look valid to many in Bangladesh---is evident from various blogs, forums, news reports we are coming accross.
> 
> Yet one point need to be reviewed:
> 
> 1. That death case---as confirmed by family source---entails 'personal' issue.
> 
> Thanks for your input, SurvivoR.*


----------



## leonblack08

Straight said:


> Yet 2 above points need to be reviewed:
> 
> 1. Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury is editor of the weekly Blitz at Dhaka, nota ruling party memeber.
> 2. That death case---as confirmed by family source---entails 'personal' issue.
> 
> Thanks for your input, SurvivoR.



He posted the article from weekly blitz,which during copying probably got tangled.

In fact it is from American chronicle which is like a sister concern to weekly blitz.

I am having trouble to understand why a "pro-Israeli" newspaper is so against a "pro-India" govt.?This really is a big puzzle.


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> He posted the article from weekly blitz,which during copying probably got tangled.
> 
> In fact it is from American chronicle which is like a sister concern to weekly blitz.
> 
> I am having trouble to understand why a "pro-Israeli" newspaper is so against a "pro-India" govt.?This really is a big puzzle.



*1.* I realized that little later, and edited accordingly my earlier post. Thanks for the clarification.

*2.* Yes. Blitz is known to be so. But, in any case, the editor is a human being who has every right to remain 'Pro-Bangladesh'. He really came out with several timely informative articles in the past which deserve high appreciation from truth-seeking corner. Is it not ?


----------



## leonblack08

Straight said:


> *1.* I realized that little later, and edited accordingly my earlier post. Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> *2.* Yes. Blitz is known to be so. But, in any case, the editor is a human being who has every right to remain 'Pro-Bangladesh'. He really came out with several timely informative articles in the past which deserve high appreciation from truth-seeking corner. Is it not ?



It is appreciable but you know it is also suspicious at the same time.I guess his "appointment" with RAB taught him few good things.


----------



## SurvivoR

leonblack08 said:


> He posted the article from weekly blitz,which during copying probably got tangled.
> 
> In fact it is from American chronicle which is like a sister concern to weekly blitz.
> 
> *I am having trouble to understand why a "pro-Israeli" newspaper is so against a "pro-India" govt.?This really is a big puzzle*.




Nothing to be puzzled. Recently RAW and Mossad did have differences in BD. 

The agents of both the agencies had been at each others' throats in BD.


----------



## Proud2Indian

SurvivoR said:


> Nothing to be puzzled. Recently RAW and Mossad did have differences in BD.
> 
> The agents of both the agencies had been at each others' throats in BD.



Thats very strange....can you throw more light on this.

tx


----------



## M_Saint

Dhaka_soul said:


> Extremely vulgar comment by any standard;not needed and totally uncalled for.You exposed your level of education and culture.


Ditching bees without having thick skin is also uncalled for. And meeting vulgerism with over waited similarity falls in 'Learn from cradle to grave' credo. 



Dhaka_soul said:


> Off topic.not related with BDR mutiny.


'Off topic' or being in 'off the hook'? 



Dhaka_soul said:


> I assume, u thought that i am a supporter of AL.Totally wrong.AL is too weak.It could not arrange trial of all Razakars (we needed our own Nuremberg trial). It is not secular enough.Its' leaders are not educated enough as well as corrupt.For developing a modern Bangladesh,we need something better than that.I am pretty sure,gradually our society will become more educated and will evolve over time.Bengalis are capable to do so.


Alien's solution brought us here today. 'Bangladesh model' that was created through experimenting us by IMF, WB and Military elites took the country back to the guessing of who we were. 



Dhaka_soul said:


> I did not do any personal attack against u.So,i don't deserve a nasty attack from a spoiled brat like u.My root is in BD.My family spilled blood for my country's liberation.I don't have answer to anybody who is not Bengali enough and now wants to pose himself as a champion of BD cause.I know,if there is a war against India,these type of people will be Razakar again.


Your family spilled blood on liberation war and I lost my Dada whose son was commander of the different sectors or he claimed like that. His brother was blind folded by the morphed Muktijuddahs of today and thrown in river near at Kashba. Muktijuddah or the worst opportunist-bastards known to my conscious heart can't sell their 'Banijjik scheme' by emotional hodge podge or concocted stories at least to me since I haved crossed the barrier of their deception. And if that puts in ambiguity about my 'schooling level' in your mind then don't expect another response from me. And regardless of the personal loss, you could never provoke me unless your mediocrity reached to the nadir of a 'Brain-washed' mind.


----------



## Bull

MBI Munshi said:


> That is an excellent comment. Considering that Bangladesh is only 38 years old and still fighting over our identity that is quite a pertinent point. Once we know and realize who we are and who we are not then Bangladesh can achieve some level of maturity. The unfortunate part is that there are some people who are trying to confuse us and are in the pay of our enemies.



All these are excuses. What identity are you talking about? You mean the basic constituional structure, well then you are late , very late. You got 38 years and which by no mean is less time to deicde on the course you want to take.


----------



## Bull

HK-47 said:


> hehe dude you have no idea where our divisions are.You would laugh man simply laugh.
> 
> I think I voted for Hasina because she had a Bachelor's while the other(K madam) didn't and food prices were rising and I thought the Girl on Fire could calm those down.Maybe Sajib should go to the US army,The Marine corps or the Air Force first and see how many religious personnel are there because he is a true American citizen.
> Islam in BD aren't only found in madrassahs.Moron.



I just lost you there !!!


----------



## Straight

Does not PM of BAL Govt. deserve fair appreciation ? 

I think she should---if such case arises. It will be erroneously stingy not to use charitable remarks if one deserves so.

Md. Ali Akbar---a Deputy Secretary in BAL Govt.---thinks that she really does. That prompted him to present an article on The Daily Star *Does the PM deserve uncharitable remarks?* :The Daily Star: Internet Edition

The major points he raised are 3 (in blue color):

*1*.&#8230;..The rebels did not give any inkling of the grisly murders committed. Shrewdly, they suppressed everything all *through until arms surrender upon* the prime minister's stern warning to lay down arms. At those critical hours, the prime concern was to secure release of the army officers and their wives and children under custody of the mutineers. That objective must have impelled her to a political resolution. 

Is Mr. Ali correct: (1) in assuming that &#8216;political resolution&#8217;---which was executed as only available solution ?; (2) Everyone including PM and her Govt. machine were totally blank until arms surrender ?

In the light of many reports and, particularly, the article :*Mutiny, bloodshed at BDR HQ*, the 25th Feb edition of The Daily Star: Shaheed DG, BDR called PM around 9:30 am, the 25th Feb. Cell phone of Shaheed Col Gulzar Uddin Ahmed went dead by late morning, the 25th. Bodies of---Col Mujibul Huq and Lt Col Enayetul Haq -- were recovered from a sewage system early after-noon, the 25th Feb The so-called &#8216;Arms Surrender&#8217; (by not really surrendering though) happened at 2:30 am the 26th&#8211;the next day. 

*Is Mr.Ali is citing the truth while he is out begging charity for PM ?*

*2*...The mutineers in statements to TV channels blamed the army officers in command for severe maltreatment towards them. They attributed the act to their pent up resentment for redressing some long pending grievances. *It was but natural* to think that the rebelling troops might have held the officers captive as bargaining chips for meeting their demands. *It occurred to no one that* they might have brutally killed so many officers in the meantime. Even the media did not try to elicit information about the officers' fate at that time. 

Dose that indicate that responsible people---including PM and her advisors & staff---running the country have at least required level of vision, intelligence, talent to look after Bangladesh ? Yes, perhaps it is &#8216;*natural&#8217;* for a Dy Secretary & bearucrats---otherwise why Bangladesh will remain so behind after 2+ decades of independence ? *But not yet to show charity to PM.*

*3*... In that stage, the prime minister, after consultation with her cabinet, AL presidium members, mohajote leaders, and the armed forces chiefs, decided to neutralize the armed rebels through negotiations rather than armed intervention&#8230;&#8230;

Does it again reflect any special virtue of PM that she summoned (in most congested traffic hours in the morning) and discussed (surely in usual very slack manner) and wasted precious time in (1) Realizing the issue in proper perspective; and (2) Taking the correct decision. 

A &#8216;political solution&#8217; can always be merged with a &#8216;military one&#8217;. 

Who is trying to say that the length of list of persons a PM discusses on a national security issue indicates the magnitude of his/her talent to run a country ? Yet I am ready to praise PM that she did not include other members of her family including Sk. Helal & their house staff, and all other Golden Boys of BAL&#8217;s student & youth wings---and thus did not make the list longer.

*But where is your points---- in this issue of BDR Mutiny---Mr Ali Akbar that should encourage us to be charitable to PM ?

Why a Dy Secretary has to ask charity for PM on wrong ground, then, anyway ?*


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> Differences or line of division in Bangladesh is largely cosmetic one and fundamentally instigated and nurtured by India and Indian funded sociopolitical group, namely Awami League, Indian funded/sponsored media and personalities.



How can you say its cosmetic difference when there has been so many violent incidents.



idune said:


> Indian design was to paint aspiration of Bangladeshi nationalism as fundamentalism while portrayed and propped Awami League against aspiration of majority of Bangladeshis.



Nationalism and fundementalism can be easily identified.



idune said:


> But Indians and their Bangladeshi surrogates Awami League had been creating artificial division among people by propagating that Bangladeshi nationalism and influence of Islam in our way of life making Bangladesh a fundamentalist country hence need to adapt secularism.



Did AL come to power on the promise of introducing secularism?



idune said:


> Not only that since Bangladesh armed forces stand in the way of Indo-Awami design of divides and conquer they started labeling our armed forces a fundamentalist force.



Where did you learn that?



idune said:


> And Indians who are discovering the division should know its by their (GOI) own instigation.



I will still blame you only. How can a foreign government fool such a vast majority for 38 years? It happens only in B'desh.


----------



## Bull

idune said:


> This is the pattern Awami League is following. Remember Indian FM official label Bangladesh as "buffer state" and Awami foreign minister silently supported that. .



No i dont remember, please qoute it.



idune said:


> She claimed Awami League won 87% of popular vote so it could not be people vs people. Is Hasina threatening Bangladesh armed forces of civil war on be half of India?? .



How can she saying 'she won 87% vote' mean being on behalf of India.



idune said:


> According to article of her son and advisor Awami league had been planning for Bangladesh armed forces demise for some time.



Which article?


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> It is appreciable but you know it is also suspicious at the same time.I guess his "appointment" with RAB taught him few good things.



I agree with you. We should remain alert on all sides till truth is revealed, and appropraite action taken.

Would you throw more light on the "appointment" event ?


----------



## HK-47

> I just lost you there !!!


The latter part I was replying to the post of somebody else,please note.

Not only Faruk but everyone of us should wait for the probe's results to come out.
question,again.What did that guy mean by a buffer state?


----------



## Straight

SurvivoR said:


> Nothing to be puzzled. Recently RAW and Mossad did have differences in BD.
> 
> The agents of both the agencies had been at each others' throats in BD.



Some religious people (I occasionally keep touch with for their views, too) was saying: The main plot failed to materialize as Allah had intervened in BDR mutiny lately. Yet I had been thinking, if they are right then what is the event(s) through which the divine intervention materialized ? It tried to imagine several alternatives---nothing fits.

Suddenly, I found that your bit of info does the best-fit in the slot. Would you elaborate?


----------



## Straight

*Are you ready for charitable comment to Indian Foreign Minister Pranab for his kind offer for &#8220;Direct Intervention&#8221; into Bangladesh ?*

It is reported in *'The Hidden Emirate Of Anarchistan&#8217; by Oulook India*: He (none less than Indian Foreign Minister Pranab) let out a hitherto unknown fact to the audience: "I had to go out of my way to issue a stern warning to those trying to destabilize the Sheikh Hasina government in Bangladesh that if they continued with their attempts, then India would not sit idle." 
In other words---Outlook continues---New Delhi had conveyed it was willing to take counter-measures in the *Great Game*, including the possibility of *direct intervention.* See http://outlookindia.com/full.asp?fodname=20090316&fname=Cover+Story&sid=1&pn=2

I was otherwise almost ready but 2 issues impeded:

1. Why Pranab thinks that Bangladesh Armed Forces is not capable of looking after its Govt. by themselves ?
2. Great Game. That reminded me the story on frogs&#8217; response to stone-hurling boys: *What is game to you is death to us*.

I changed my mind then. But are you ready ? If yes, why ? Would you care to explain ?


----------



## Gulshan

Funny people. Inventing lot of conspiracy. No fact. 

I am journalist for many year. You people do not know reality.


----------



## Straight

Gulshan said:


> Funny people. Inventing lot of conspiracy. No fact.
> 
> I am journalist for many year. You people do not know reality.



Oh! welcome, Gulshan. That is why, in free-time, we are involved in this forum. 

Many of us found that most journalists are the best in suprressing or distorting the truth, so we thought to work-out available facts so that the real truth surfaces. 

Why not you throw some real light by now ? The Holiday, 13th March 09 reports as follows: 

*MYSTERIOUS DEATHS ARE NO COINCIDENCE *: M. Shahidul Islam

He maintains in his article *BDR rebellion, probe and helicopter crash *&#8230;.Sources tend to suggest that some recent deaths of armed forces officers should not be taken as mere coincidence.
HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE

He cites the following deaths:

1. The Army Captain : In Issa Khan Hotel (so far known to me otherwise; SurvivoR: Pls note)
2. BDR Subedar Mozammel : in a BDR building in Peelkhana under
3. 1 X Major General and 1 X Lt. Col. in helicopter crash
4. Pesh Imam of Peelkhana mosque, Imam Siddiqur Rahman, who died at Dhaka Medical College 

Shahidul also mentioned 2 serious events in above article:

1. Having heard the audio of the PM's conversation with aggrieved army officer, a veteran national security analyst says on condition of anonymity, "The PM either does not get it, or she too is helpless." He did not elaborate.

2. It is alleged lately the military's own investigation team was denied from having access to converse with three particular ministers who had entered the BDR compound during the mutiny.

*Issue #1 many Bangladeshis understand very well by now. Most troubling issue---to many others & me---is the last # 2. Because, if correct, truth will not see the light of the day in any official report under BAL Govt. What to do, then ? Will you (or any one) throw some light on any aspects of this or any above?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud2Indian

Straight said:


> *Are you ready for charitable comment to Indian Foreign Minister Pranab for his kind offer for Direct Intervention into Bangladesh ?*
> 
> It is reported in *'The Hidden Emirate Of Anarchistan by Oulook India*: He (none less than Indian Foreign Minister Pranab) let out a hitherto unknown fact to the audience: "I had to go out of my way to issue a stern warning to those trying to destabilize the Sheikh Hasina government in Bangladesh that if they continued with their attempts, then India would not sit idle."
> In other words---Outlook continues---New Delhi had conveyed it was willing to take counter-measures in the Great Game, including the possibility of *direct intervention.*
> 
> I was otherwise almost ready but 2 issues impeded:
> 
> 1. Why Pranab thinks that Bangladesh Armed Forces is not capable of looking after its Govt. by themselves ?
> 2. Great Game. That reminded me the story on frogs response to stone-hurling boys: *What is game to you is death to us*.
> 
> I changed my mind then. But are you ready ? If yes, why ? Would you care to explain ?



If I am not wrong, this stmt of Pranab M. was bf4 25feb...I may be wrong here....also....don't u think he issue warning who r destablizing BD...he infact as FM of india want stable BD.

As for gr8 game...i guess there is nothing can be done...in todays world...2or3 superpowers are using other countries as pawn....And not India is not one of them


tx


----------



## Straight

Proud2Indian said:


> If I am not wrong, this stmt of Pranab M. was bf4 25feb...I may be wrong here....also....don't u think he issue warning who r destablizing BD...he infact as FM of india want stable BD.
> 
> As for gr8 game...i guess there is nothing can be done...in todays world...2or3 superpowers are using other countries as pawn....And not India is not one of them
> 
> tx



No. You are perhaps wrong about timing.

At the same meeting, Pranab also talked about the attack on the Lankan cricket team ---reports OutlookIndia.com in the same article. See for yourself : The Hidden Emirate Of Anarchistan : outlookindia.com
 
But, on which right, FM Pranab can ignore Bangladesh Armed Forces&#8217; presence or capability, and suggest &#8220;Direct Intervention&#8221; ? Is not that aunt is appearing more loveable than mom ?

*As for Great Game---do you think there is any near/distant possibility that Super Powers will lure India to become a false Captain in South & near-Mid East Asia---actually to war with Pakistan and I/Militants in Pak & Afghan and hegemony w/ SAARC countries, thus stripping of your all achievents in the process, and finally bringing back India again to Square 1 ? 

Maybe in such later days--if at all come---Bangladesh & other smaller SAARC states will remain relatively less scratched to have the last laugh? A Poetic Justice ??*


----------



## Proud2Indian

Straight said:


> No. You are perhaps wrong about timing.
> 
> At the same meeting, Pranab also talked about the attack on the Lankan cricket team ---reports OutlookIndia.com in the same article. See for yourself : The Hidden Emirate Of Anarchistan : outlookindia.com
> 
> But, on which right, FM Pranab can ignore Bangladesh Armed Forces presence or capability, and suggest Direct Intervention ? Is not that aunt is appearing more loveable than mom ?



I can understand and respect when U says that BD-AF are capable but as U have refered gr8 game....you will not now who U have to fight....case in pt...current BDR incident....we r still not sure who is behind this...

But again I don't think India would have crossed the IB without the req from BD PM otherwise this will be simply wrong action by India

tx


----------



## leonblack08

Straight said:


> I agree with you. We should remain alert on all sides till truth is revealed, and appropraite action taken.
> 
> Would you throw more light on the "appointment" event ?



He won an award in Israel,so he had to go there to take it,which in turn is a crime in Bangladesh as we do not recognise Israel.Moreover the content of his writing also had an hand for his "appointment".He was probably charged with treason.

That's all I know.May be Mr.Munshi could give you a better reply in this regard.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

SurvivoR said:


> Nothing to be puzzled. Recently RAW and Mossad did have differences in BD.
> 
> The agents of both the agencies had been at each others' throats in BD.



Yes I heard that a group of Israelis under disguise of muslim leaders of tableeg was not allowed to enter Bangladesh from India.They are alleged to be from MOSSAD.It seems they did not have proper co operation with RAW.They were sent back by Indian law enforcers from Kolkata as far as I remember.


----------



## M_Saint

Straight said:


> But, on which right, FM Pranab can ignore Bangladesh Armed Forces presence or capability, and suggest Direct Intervention ? Is not that aunt is appearing more loveable than mom ?


Brother Straight,

My intention is not to insult our arm force as it is a potential one but perhaps you are duped by Bdmil.com type of ultra nationalists glorification and don't realize that how insignificant/Peps quake of our arm force's might is compare to India's one. Please don't take it as an insult but truth needs to be told as it would only set us free. We can fool ourselves as much as we want but can't a clever Indian like Pranab though since he knows the nucleus of our weakness, thanks.


----------



## leonblack08

Gulshan said:


> Funny people. Inventing lot of conspiracy. No fact.
> 
> I am journalist for many year. You people do not know reality.



Oh please enlighten us with your knowledge,we will be honored


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Yes I heard that a group of Israelis under disguise of muslim leaders of tableeg was not allowed to enter Bangladesh from India.They are alleged to be from MOSSAD.It seems they did not have proper co operation with RAW.They were sent back by Indian law enforcers from Kolkata as far as I remember.


I could vouch that the Tableagui story is true as it had appeared in many news papers but RAW's disagreement with MOSSAD in regards BD could actually be having conflicting interests. BTW, being a Tabligui (But non-comittal to its mission now), I want to reveal that it is facile to infiltrate in its rank, which could be very dangerous for BD.


----------



## leonblack08

*We can fool ourselves as much as we want but can't a clever Indian like Pranab though since he knows the nucleus of our weakness, thanks.*


No one claims our armed forces is better than India,its not possible,it never will be.Even we spend all our money on defence it will take 20 years to get to their size.But the question is how much damage can it inflict upon our enemy,if it attacks our beloved country.Our armed force is not aggressive but defensive.People just need to use their sense to understand the difference between the two.

Even Bdmil does not claim our armed forces are better than India's.Maybe in some aspects our armed forces are on par and even better than Indian force but that just because of the training they receive.As far as "hardwares" are concerned,India is 100 miles in front of us.


----------



## leonblack08

M_Saint said:


> I could vouch that the Tableagui story is true as it had appeared in many news papers but RAW's disagreement with MOSSAD in regards BD could actually be having conflicting interests. BTW, being a Tabligui (But non-comittal to its mission now), I want to reveal that it is facile to infiltrate in its rank, which could be very dangerous for BD.



Yes it is very easy to infiltrate that way and MOSSAD is very successful regarding this in the Middle eastern countries.Probably they already infiltrated Bangladesh.


----------



## idune

@bull

I am afraid I have to say your questions are begging information way in junior league when we have posted information and analysis from much high from premier league.

Although, most of your questions answered by analysis and post already you have lot to catch up. 

But start with the premise that root of the contention here is that Indian doctrine and its hegemonic interest advocate control and interference in Bangladesh social, political, economic, defense and all most all other elements of Bangladesh independence and sovereignty. While Bangladesh and majority of its people do not accept Indian design and interferences as no self respecting nation can accept that either. India and most Indians on the other hand see Indian controlling interest as legitimate doctrine as part of aspiration for greater India.


----------



## Straight

M_Saint said:


> Brother Straight,
> 
> My intention is not to insult our arm force as it is a potential one but perhaps you are duped by Bdmil.com type of ultra nationalists glorification and don't realize that how insignificant/Peps quake of our arm force's might is compare to India's one. Please don't take it as an insult but truth needs to be told as it would only set us free. We can fool ourselves as much as we want but can't a clever Indian like Pranab though since he knows the nucleus of our weakness, thanks.



'Qustion of right' I raised to ask to indicate any possibility of hegemony by way of such statement (by Pranab) and elaboration (by OutlookIndia). I am not under any false impression that BA is stronger---in terms of size/equipent---than IA, nor I am referring to some expert's view: BA's in-house training, morality and performance in UN duty have showed superiority over many Armies of the world including India. These are not premises of my point. 

You too as Muslim know very well that Army of Islam facing Romans & Persians in those days were much inferior in terms of size/equipment even training. They won on the strength of their Islamic virtues & morality---that always ensured them Allah's help. 

But, in present days, most wars (or even many so-called jihads) are based on size/equipment/training. Even, unfortunately so-called Jihadis (forgive me for being outspoken for the sake of truth) are oblivious to their own upliftment in moral aspects of Islam and 'personal relationship' with Allah through own rectification and purity of personal Iman and Ikhlas. Personal relationship with Allah grows---as said by Hazrat Abu Bakr---not for scores of extra-good deeds but based on how much he refrains from bad deeds / sins (not in fear of police but for Allah). 

Sometimes I wonder : Are Jihadis practicing enough before or during or after Jihad, or just playing a deadly killing false game of Jihad for very excitement of it using the name of Islam---for (or not) the worldly benefit of himself or other bigger political beneficiaries ? Is it for that reason Jihadis are losing---in Phillipines, Kashmir, Afghanistan, Palestine--to stronger parties---interestingly though it appears like winning & spreading further because more jihadis are sprouting & joining than those are disappearing. One needs to scan each event of claimed jihad under microscope of Islam to know whether it is 'real' or fake. Sorry, I veered away from the topic, and not sure whether you or any agrees with my above view. 

*Back to the point *: Question is if Indian FM says like that---with no respect for others' right---and still any member of this forum comes forward with support; then I will at least know whose future comments are worth of elightening/educating, full of trust/resourcefulness etc. for me & others.


----------



## Straight

idune said:


> @bull
> 
> I am afraid I have to say your questions are begging information way in junior league when we have posted information and analysis from much high from premier league.
> 
> Although, most of your questions answered by analysis and post already you have lot to catch up.
> 
> But start with the premise that root of the contention here is that Indian doctrine and its hegemonic interest advocate control and interference in Bangladesh social, political, economic, defense and all most all other elements of Bangladesh independence and sovereignty. While Bangladesh and majority of its people do not accept Indian design and interferences as no self respecting nation can accept that either. India and most Indians on the other hand see Indian controlling interest as legitimate doctrine as part of aspiration for greater India.



Nicely said...idune. May I add that we, Bangladeshi--come accross 2 Categories of Hegemony from Indians:

*1st Category *: from certain Officials : Their view seems "We are bigger, We are stronger"---like the Wolf against the Lamb in Aesop's Fable.

*2nd Category *: both from certain officials and certain citizens: As if they want to say " We gave you arms & refugee-shelter during your freedom struggle. What did you give us in return ?" When we reply : "Why! we gave the best thing you had longing for : A broken Pakistan " They don't feel impressed or staisfied but go on posing: "Not enough. Pay something yet right now".


----------



## Straight

*FBI urged to check local, foreign links*
8-member 2nd FBI team in town
The Daily Star Report : 19-3-09

The government has sought assistance from the US Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) in finding out local and foreign links to the February 25-26 massacre at the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters in the capital.
&#8220;The second FBI team has arrived. We have sought their help to find out the local and international connections to the BDR carnage,&#8221; Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, who is coordinating the mutiny probes, said yesterday.

*At one hand BAL Govt. is inviting FBI and on the other hand it is alleged lately that the military's own investigation team was denied from having access to converse with three particular ministers who had entered the BDR compound during the mutiny [See Holiday / 13th March 09 : M. Shahidul Islam]*

Does it smell allright ? Not any thing fishy, yet ?


----------



## Al-zakir

Intelligence agencies deny link of JMB to BDR carnage

we have no information or evidence which indicate the connection with banned militant outfit Jamiat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) or that of extremists inside the country.







Wednesday March 18 2009 23:24:02 PM BDT

Mamunur Rashid

Intelligence agencies have found no link of militant organisations to last month's mutiny at the BDR headquarters on February 25- 26 that left 74 army officers dead.(The New Nation )

Some 900 members of BDR have so far been arrested in connection with the massacre and alleged involvement in looting inside the headquarters during the two fateful days.

Investigators have reportedly found direct involvement of 650 members of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) in the carnage. Most of them are in sub jail at Peelkhana BDR headquarters.

Members of Operation Rebel Hunt have so far rounded up 222 BDR personnel.

Police said most of them did not resume duties and violated the government order. They were being quizzed at the camp of Operation Rebel Hunt in different districts.

Law enforcement agencies have further geared up their operations in the Sundarbans on the information that some fugitive BDR men have joined notorious groups of pirates with arms they looted from Peelkhana.

The Criminal Investigation Department (CID)A on Monday produced 19 BDR jawans before a Metropolitan court in the capital seeking another five-day remand for each.

Of them two BDR personnel were in Task Force Interrogation Cell.

Intelligences agencies said they already interrogated more than 50 BDR personnel who were directly involved in the mutiny.

But we have no information or evidence which indicate the connection with banned militant outfit Jamiat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) or that of extremists inside the country with the Taliban militants in Afghanistan. The remanded of ringleader of the BDR mutiny Deputy Assistant Director (DAD) Syed Towhidul Alam and his four others colleague DAD Mohammad Abdur Rahim, Habilder Azad Ali, Nayek Mohammad Firoj Ahmed, Jawan Mohammad Zakir Hossain and cook Amirul Islam ended seven days ago.

Meanwhile, Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, who is coordinating the high-powered probe into the incident, said yesterday that militants had used the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) soldiers to make happen the carnage on February 25 and 26.

He said the government would pass necessary amendments to laws, if needed, to fight militancy and to try the BDR soldiers who are still on the run.

The ministers told journalist after a seminar at the auditorium of the Engineers Institute in the city.

"There is no need to make a fresh decision to uproot the extremists. Every citizen of Bangladesh wants the extremists to be uprooted. But as we said, this task will be done according to the existing laws. Noting will be done unlawfully," he added.

The minister also said the government has asked the people to remain alert to any possible ill attempts from the BDR soldiers who had fled with grenades and firearms during the mutiny.

Khan said investigation would reveal how such radical militants had been inducted into the BDR.
*
I wonder what will be crazy faruk's reaction now*????

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=252826


----------



## Al-zakir

*Bangladesh government influencing report of BDR Massacre*

Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury
March 13, 2009

One of the most influential members of the ruling party as well as Commerce Minister in Bangladesh, Lieutenant Colonel [Retired] Faruk Khan told reporters on Thursday that there were hands of banned Islamist militancy group named Jamaatul Mujahedin Bangladesh [JMB] behind the massacre, that took place inside the headquarters of Bangladesh Riffles [BDR] on February 25 & 26.

He said some of the border troops rounded up for alleged role in the bloody mutiny are found to have connections with JMB, the banned Islamist outfit responsible for terrorist attacks including the near-simultaneous countrywide blasts in 2005.

Faruk, who has lately been tasked with coordinating the probes into February 25-26 bloodbath at Pilkhana, was talking to reporters at his secretariat office around noon.

"We have gathered that a number of BDR jawans arrested in the mutiny case were involved in JMB somehow or other."

This comment from the top figure who has been assigned by the government to coordinate the investigation process is very significant. But at the same time, this comment will surely influence the investigation report, especially of those non-army bodies and more precisely of Criminal Investigation Department [which is controlled by the Home Ministry] in exclusively alleging JMB behind the entire massacre, thus excluding many of the potential culprits who belong to the ruling party as well the opposition quearters.

Yes, Faruk Khan´s statement is partially correct. There was JMB hand behind the massacre, possibly, otherwise, who Colonel Gulzar was killed in the most barbaric manner? Moreover, it is important to note that, Mirza Azam, brother-in-law of JMB kingpin Shaikh Abdur Rahman, who is a whip in the Parliament from the ruling party was evidently having some contact points inside the BDR headquarters, which let him and Jahangir Kabir Nanak in entering the massacred area right on February 25, 2009, when no one else [even members of the press or Red Cross Society] could even approach the area. But, this is only one fraction of the entire conspirators. For, example, Jahangir Kabir Nanak is not connected to JMB. Or, how about Awami League leaders like Abdul Jalil, Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, Liakat Sikder, Hassan Mahmud [now state minister for Foreign Affairs], Bahauddin Nasim, Sajeda Chowdhury [who is now deputy leader of the house], Jahangir Kabir Nanak or BNP leaders like Moudud Ahmed, Mirza Abbas, Nasiruddin Pintu, Shah Abdhul Hannan, Salauddin Quader Chowdhury, Khandekar Delwar Hossain etc., who had been demanding ´stern action´ against army officers? Their body language in a number of television talk-shows were sufficiently vindictive.

Now, let us also examine some of the comments by the Commerce Minister, Lt. Colonel [Retired] Faruk Khan on the massacre:

He said, "Some links of Jamaat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh [to the rebellion] have been found, it will be cleared once the investigation is completed."

Here is the question! If the matter is still under investigation, why the minister belonging to the ruling party felt extra-zealed in disclosing portional facts of the investigation? Just to give an impression that his party had no hands behind this notorious murders and brutalities?



Why Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Mirza Azam and the Home Minister Sahara Khatun should not be interrogated by the army investigation team as to why they allowed the 14-member team of the killers to enter the residence of the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina for a close-door meeting without registering their names and designations in the register book? Who helped these men in keeping their identities suppressed?

Why the government sent Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam to handle this extremely important case, while they had many other senior leaders like Tofael Ahmed, Suranjit Sen Gupta or even Syed Ashraful Islam? There are evidences that Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Azam were active during October 2006 broad-day-light murder of people on the streets of Dhaka in the name of political agitation. Some of the government leaders try to justify saying both Nanak and Azam were ´courageous peope´ and ´experienced in tacking such situation´. What kind of experience do they have? Experience to instigate and provoke?

The entire nation is willing to see a very neutral investigation into the murders and brutalities inside the BDR headquarters during February 25 and 26. Killers and conspirators, whoever they may be, should be brought into book and accorded stern punishment. Any influenced investigation will bring virtually no result in this case. Members of each of the investigation teams should remember this point for the sake of their own image and credibility. There is no room for anyone to show minimum sympathy to the killers and their instigators and patrons.

There is another bad news already by now centering the BDR massacre. A leader of the ruling party has already been arrested for his involvement behind this massacre. It is learnt that a significant volume of arms, ammunitions and grenades were already smuggled out of the BDR headquarters by the fleeing jawans of the Bangladesh Riffles. It is even reported that, some of the pro-ruling party terrorists are already possessing such arms, ammunitions and grenades and even some of them are already trading in such looted items. Investigators should also keep close-eyes on this matter.

And, finally a small scoop. A Captain of Bangladesh Army was murdered inside a residential hotel owned by an Awami League leader in the city. This murder mystery is yet to be unearthed by the members of the law enforcing agencies. Since February 25, 2009, we are witnessing death of several army officers in Bangladesh from BDR massacre to hotel murder to helicopter mystery. Each of the incidents should be properly investigated for the sake of independence and sovereignty of this nation. No one should be accorded minimum opportunity of playing foul with the patriotic members of our armed forces. This is a noble responsibility to each of the patriotic citizen of Bangladesh.

American Chronicle | Bangladesh government influencing report of BDR Massacre


----------



## M_Saint

leonblack08 said:


> Yes it is very easy to infiltrate that way and MOSSAD is very successful regarding this in the Middle eastern countries.Probably they already infiltrated Bangladesh.


I have just rehashed my memory about Tableagui's activities and needless to say that it is sharbanasha if MOSSAD has already discovered the Goldmine for infiltration, I.E. Tableagi Jammat. TJ is so unprotected and its main book of preaching (FAJAELE AMAL) is so filled by the unauthenticated stories of supreme dedication that could transform good and naive-hearted soul to a Saynnashi/Vagabon and make him to dedicate his soul. The objective of TJ's Taliming (Tableagi way of Nashihat) is taking people away from their daily lives for 3, 7, 40 and 180 days. *Eita ekta maraktak Vabnar bishoy karon ei paddatite oneke deolia hoye atma teg korte pare*. One interesting observation is that Tableagies don't get encountered by INDO-ZION nexus. Another one is that it fulfills anti-Muslim's efforts to show Islam as a back ward, unscientific religion. Ever since its inception in IND by Maulana Illiyas (Rah), it never faced violence like JI or HAMAS or Muslim Brother hood did by any Islam bashing GOVTs (be it PAK or ISRO or Egyptian). Why is that? It's way of making Muslim ritualistic and anticipation for getting reward in hear-after completely fall in Malaun's scheme. Their 'Enlightening-Moderated-Islam' can't have any social, economic and managerial agenda. And guess what ! Tableague doesn't have them. Furthermore, it doesn't speak about changing system. so, Beware ! Beware !! of it.


----------



## Al-zakir

*BNP slams an atomic neighbour's threat to interfere in B'desh matter *

Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP) strongly condemned a nuclear neighbour's "threat to directly interfere" in Bangladesh's internal affairs and urged the country's patriotic nationalist forces to remain alert and united at this critical hour, reports UNB.

The protest came in resolutions adopted in a meeting of the BNP national standing committee, party's highest policymaking body, chaired by Chairperson and former premier Khaleda Zia at her Gulshan office Tuesday night.

BNP Secretary General Khondoker Delwar Hossain, reading out the resolutions at a press briefing at the chairperson's Gulshan office Wednesday noon, said the standing committee meeting was observing with deep concern reports published in various newspapers at home and abroad that a big neighbouring state is issuing threats of "naked interference" in Bangladesh's domestic matters.

He mentioned that a policymaking-level leader of that 'atomic power' at a recent meeting clearly said that the country would not sit idle if opposition against the present government of Bangladesh turned for the extreme.

Meanwhile, BNP secretary general Khondoker Delwar Hossain has raised questions about the 'coordinator' of investigations into the BDR revolt, saying comments by Faruq Khan were 'influencing' the probes, reports bdnews24.com.

"The government has politicised the matter by employing a politician and minister as 'coordinator' even though there are heads of the three probes," he told a briefing at the party chairperson's Gulshan office in the city Wednesday.

"What is his role as coordinator?" Delwar asked.

The government on March 11 appointed commerce minister Faruq Khan as coordinator of the various inquiries into the Feb 25-26 carnage at the border force's Pilkhana Headquarters.

"He is influencing the investigation by making comments one after another before any report has been issued," said Delwar Wednesday.

He reiterated BNP's demand for a 'proper investigation' into the BDR massacre. Any kind of politicisation of the investigation is not acceptable.

"The comments by the coordinator make the people think the government is trying to influence the course of the investigation according to its will.

Delwar said: "But people want to know the facts and scenario of the mutiny. Such a massacre may not be prevented again in future if the investigation is not neutral now."

On standing committee member Chowdhury Tanvir Ahmed Siddiky's being ousted from the party in Monday's meeting, Delwar said: "As he is an honourable person he has been relieved of his party post."

"The word 'expulsion' is used only in extreme cases."

BNP slams an atomic neighbour's threat to interfere in B'desh matter


----------



## Al-zakir

*13 more BDR men, Awami League leader taken on 7-day remand*

local Awami League leader Torab who was earlier placed on a 2-day remand in connection with this carnage

Thursday March 19 2009 00:56:18 AM BDT

Fourteen more BDR suspects including city's Awami League Ward Committee Chairman Torab Ali were yesterday placed on a 7-day remand for quizzing them about the February 25-26 mutiny in the BDR Headquarters.

Hajaribagh Thana Police had arrested retired Subedar Torab Ali and Civil Zakir Hossain, son of Kanchan Ali. Others, the Metropolitan Magistrate Faisal Atiq Bin Qader placed on remand are: Habildar Md Billal Hossain Khan, electrician Zakir Hossain, Sepoy Altaf Hossain, Carpenter Narayan Kumar Das, Subedar Hafiz Uddin, Nayek Matiur Rahman, Sepoy Shahiduzzaman, Sepoy Abdullah Al Mamun, Lance Nayek Shahidul Islam, Sepoy Abdul Matin, Nayek Subedar Helal Uddin and Nayek Subedar Shahjahan Ali.

Producing the accused before the court the prosecution has informed the court that these accused were involved in the Peelkhana carnage, looting, arson and repression on the members of the Army officers and sought a 10-day remand for interrogating them. While some lawyers of the accused said, the accused were arrested on February 27 and although they were supposed to be produced before court within 24 hours, they were brought to the court after 19 days.

Meanwhile, local Awami League leader Torab who was earlier placed on a 2-day remand in connection with this carnage, retired from BDR 20 years back.

His lawyers said as he is sick and very old he might be interrogated at the jail gate. However, the Metropolitan Magistrate mentioned in his orders, he should be interrogated with care.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=252846


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Recalling bogeys*

There are no dearths of bogeys in Bangladesh - we have bogeys of militants, conspiracies, threats to national security, threat to democracy and civil wars - a combination of these bogeys have often been used by different groups of people at different times either to capture state power, or to maintain a hold on state power, or to consolidate state power, or to divert public attention away from some prevailing economic, social or political problems. More often, these bogeys have been used by governments to impose some form of repressive, totalitarian control on the people and resources of our state. Consider, for example, the fact that every time a martial law was imposed, threats to national security and sovereignty were invoked; every time the political parties wanted to get back to power, threats to and conspiracies against democracy were invoked and the Emergency imposed on 11 January 2007, was on the bogey of civil war. Events and incidents were initiated or instigated to create "critical junctures" which were then used to cynically manipulate public perceptions of prevailing situations, spawning mass phobias, generating social and political unrests, ending in nothing more than a replacement of one group of people in power with another group. Such has been the scene of politics, government and governance in Bangladesh since its independence in December 1971.
The BDR mutiny of 25-27 February and the mass killing of Army officers was one such instigated incident of creating a "critical junctures" and the AL government in power is using it for all it is worth, recalling every bogey - militants, conspiracies, threats to national security, threat to democracy and civil wars - to what end, is difficult to understand or justify. Lt Col Faruk Khan (Retd), the Commerce Minister and now the coordinator of investigation, who ought to have known better, has started this whole train of bogeys by claiming that militants are behind the BDR massacres. To manipulate and enhance public perception of this "militant threat" bogey, the AL government has gone to the limit of constructing bunkers in front of the official residence of the Prime Minister, allowing the media to freely take photographs of these "defensive" measures and splash them across every newspaper and TV screen on 17/18 March.

In recalling all these bogeys, the AL is missing out on the point that these are rationalizations "after the event" of the BDR massacres, when from 0930hours (9:30 AM) on 25 February when the mutiny started and 2000 hours (8 PM) on 27 February when the mutiny ended, the mutineers were given sufficient time, opportunities and space to carryout all the massacres, looting, burning and raping, because the AL failed to visualize the situation and take immediate measures to contain and mitigate the disaster. So much for the bogey of civil war!!

As for the bogeys of militants, conspiracies, threats to national security, threat to democracy etc, the point that the AL is missing out is: are these threats against the nation-state, against the AL government or against the person of the PM? If these threats are against the PM and the government, constructing bunkers around the Secretariat and the PM's residence are tolerable but if these threats are against the nation-state, as the AL confusedly wishes to imply, why is the government not constructing bunkers for every household of common citizenry? Or are the 150 million people of this country not worth protecting? In either case, constructing media-friendly, photogenic bunkers are not going to deter "militants" who hoodwinked the all powerful DGFI, the Bangladesh Army and the absolute majority winning AL to carryout the massacre of Army officers in Peelkahana between 25 to 27 February. So, the "public" is taking all these recalling of bogeys not with a pinch of salt but with a whole plateful of the stuff.
Most importantly, the AL is missing out on the point that recalling and raising bogeys will create uncertainties, which will impact on our economy already in severe difficulties. Investments both at home and from abroad will dry up, businesses, trade and commerce will decline further, prices and inflation will rise, making life and living for the populace even more difficult than it is right now. The "public" is not going to view that with equanimity or tolerance and public support for the AL government is going to plummet, creating a renewed "loss of confidence" in politics, government and governance - that's not going to be good for the AL and democracy because the military might decide to once again invoke the bogeys of civil war and threats to national security and sovereignty and impose another martial law. So, bogeys cut both ways and the AL needs to be very careful, indeed, about how it recalls bogeys. 

editorial


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Intelligence agencies deny link of JMB to BDR carnage*

Mamunur Rashid

Intelligence agencies have found no link of militant organisations to last month's mutiny at the BDR headquarters on February 25- 26 that left 74 army officers dead.

Some 900 members of BDR have so far been arrested in connection with the massacre and alleged involvement in looting inside the headquarters during the two fateful days.

Investigators have reportedly found direct involvement of 650 members of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) in the carnage. Most of them are in sub jail at Peelkhana BDR headquarters.

Members of Operation Rebel Hunt have so far rounded up 222 BDR personnel.

Police said most of them did not resume duties and violated the government order. They were being quizzed at the camp of Operation Rebel Hunt in different districts.

Law enforcement agencies have further geared up their operations in the Sundarbans on the information that some fugitive BDR men have joined notorious groups of pirates with arms they looted from Peelkhana.

The Criminal Investigation Department (CID)A on Monday produced 19 BDR jawans before a Metropolitan court in the capital seeking another five-day remand for each.

Of them two BDR personnel were in Task Force Interrogation Cell.

Intelligences agencies said they already interrogated more than 50 BDR personnel who were directly involved in the mutiny.

But we have no information or evidence which indicate the connection with banned militant outfit Jamiat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh (JMB) or that of extremists inside the country with the Taliban militants in Afghanistan. The remanded of ringleader of the BDR mutiny Deputy Assistant Director (DAD) Syed Towhidul Alam and his four others colleague DAD Mohammad Abdur Rahim, Habilder Azad Ali, Nayek Mohammad Firoj Ahmed, Jawan Mohammad Zakir Hossain and cook Amirul Islam ended seven days ago.

Meanwhile, Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, who is coordinating the high-powered probe into the incident, said yesterday that militants had used the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) soldiers to make happen the carnage on February 25 and 26.

He said the government would pass necessary amendments to laws, if needed, to fight militancy and to try the BDR soldiers who are still on the run.

The ministers told journalist after a seminar at the auditorium of the Engineers Institute in the city.

"There is no need to make a fresh decision to uproot the extremists. Every citizen of Bangladesh wants the extremists to be uprooted. But as we said, this task will be done according to the existing laws. Noting will be done unlawfully," he added.

The minister also said the government has asked the people to remain alert to any possible ill attempts from the BDR soldiers who had fled with grenades and firearms during the mutiny.

Khan said investigation would reveal how such radical militants had been inducted into the BDR.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> *
> I wonder what will be crazy faruk's reaction now*????
> 
> http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=252826



He will be saying,*"It was a slip of tongue"*

I can't believe a former army man can term his own institute as Islamist.He must have been reading too much of Sajeeb Joy's writing.Or else he would not speak immaturely which tarnished the image of BD in UNPKF.


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> He will be saying,*"It was a slip of tongue"*
> 
> I can't believe a former army man can term his own institute as Islamist.He must have been reading too much of Sajeeb Joy's writing.Or else he would not speak immaturely which tarnished the image of BD in UNPKF.



Any idea---how an uproar can be organised against all those who recently attempted to tarnish BA's image in UNPKF ? Besides the benefit earned in terms exposure / equipment, the monetary benefit reaches many families and also to national Forex deposit. How a Govt can take such suicidal step by fanning such propaganda?


----------



## leonblack08

Straight said:


> Any idea---how an uproar can be organised against all those who recently attempted to tarnish BA's image in UNPKF ? Besides the benefit earned in terms exposure / equipment, the monetary benefit reaches many families and also to national Forex deposit. How a Govt can take such suicidal step by fanning such propaganda?



We don't need to worry about that,once army finds its losses,we shall see how the air suddenly will change direction.Hasina probably wants to meet the same fate her father met(which was unjust) but she probably wants to justify her death in advance doing these.
She is the defence minister also and she does not looks like one.You heard the tapes with army?


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> We don't need to worry about that,once army finds its losses,we shall see how the air suddenly will change direction.Hasina probably wants to meet the same fate her father met(which was unjust) but she probably wants to justify her death in advance doing these.
> She is the defence minister also and she does not looks like one.You heard the tapes with army?



I did hear the tapes very well. That makes me ponder incessantly what M. Shahidul reported in Hoilday : Having heard the audio of the PM's conversation with aggrieved army officer, a veteran national security analyst says on condition of anonymity, "The PM either does not get it, or she too is helpless." He did not elaborate.

Well elaboration is not required as it is widely believed that paranoid SH---gets it or helpless---has complete mind-set and capability to damage Armed Forces in both cases: by own choice or under dictation


----------



## leonblack08

*Just a wild thought *comes to my mind,Sheikh Hasina has grudge against the army.The reason is personal.Her whole family was killed by the army.Is it possible she is trying to take revenge on the army?
Sounds weird but it just came to my mind.


----------



## idune

Identical statements against Bangladesh armed forces. One from PM Sheikh Hasina's son Sajeeb Wazed Joy and another is from RAW spy master B. Raman.



> *As in the case of the Bangladeshi Army, in the case of the BDR too, many of the recruits at the lower levels come from the villages and quite a few of them are products of the mushrooming madrasas across the country funded by money from SaudiArabia, Kuwait and Pakistan.*
> 
> *B Raman, RAW spy master*





> *Stemming the Rise of Islamic Extremism in Bangladesh*
> 
> Islamic extremism is also on the rise in Bangladesh because of the growing numbers of Islamists in the military. *The Islamists cleverly began growing their numbers within the Army by training for the Army Entrance Exams at madrassas.* This madrassa training was necessary because of the relative difficulty associated with passing these exams. The military is attractive because of both its respected status and its high employment opportunities in a country where unemployment ranges from 20 percent to 30 percent for younger males. High demand for military posts has resulted in an entrance exam designed to limit the number of recruits. Before this madrassa Entrance Exam campaign, only 5 percent of military recruits came from madrasses in 2001. By 2006, at the end of the BNPs reign, *madrassas supplied nearly 35 percent of the Army recruits.* In a country that has seen four military coup détats in its short 37 year history, the astronomical growth of Islamists in the military is troubling to say the least accommodation .
> 
> Since madrassas are educational institutions within the country, they are under the purview of the countrys educational ministry. *While almost all funding for these institutions comes from private donors in Saudi Arabia*, there is no statute against their regulation by proper national authorities.
> 
> *Sajeeb Wazed Joy, Son and Advisor to PM Sheikh Hasina*


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> *Just a wild thought *comes to my mind,Sheikh Hasina has grudge against the army.The reason is personal.Her whole family was killed by the army.Is it possible she is trying to take revenge on the army?
> Sounds weird but it just came to my mind.



Leon, dont you think then the situation would again turn out like the assassination of Sheikh Mujib??


----------



## BanglaBhoot

leonblack08 said:


> *Just a wild thought *comes to my mind,Sheikh Hasina has grudge against the army.The reason is personal.Her whole family was killed by the army.Is it possible she is trying to take revenge on the army?
> Sounds weird but it just came to my mind.



Not weird at all. I heard she expressed glee during the killings in Pilkhana.


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> Leon, dont you think then the situation would again turn out like the assassination of Sheikh Mujib??



The way our Hasina madame is acting,it won't be too late before she meets her Father's fate.But it all depends on army.If there are more people like Commerce Minister Faruk,then we are doomed.But after listening to the tape,I can see some light.At least our army is not sold out to any politician.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Identical statements against Bangladesh armed forces. One from PM Sheikh Hasina's son Sajeeb Wazed Joy and another is from RAW spy master B. Raman.



In fact if you read articles of Maloy Krishna Dhar,former IB director and has close links to *RSS*,you will find the same crap.

M K Dhar goes like this,DGFI and ISI are working in tandem and recent attacks on eastern India was co ordinated and executed by DGFI.
Now my question,if DGFI is that strong then why could they not detect the BDR thing before,or bomb blasts in 63 districts at once?
These are all biased articles written by anti-Bangladeshi block to malign Bangladesh's image in the world.

Unfortunately some people like our commerce minister buys it.


----------



## idune

But danger and crisis is Awami League govt with help and direction from Indian destroying BD armed forces piece by piece. That is happening as we speak.

Its not only commerce minister, today all of Awami govt in sync with Indian propaganda line to paint Bangladesh and Bangladesh armed forces in fundamentalist light. Finance minister Muhit yesterday created another story line against domestic investment (lifeline of economic growth) using Indian originated fundamentalist lie. 

Like mother like son, Sajeeb Wazed Joy started the destruction and his mother administration completing that destruction of Bangladesh.


----------



## Al-zakir

idune said:


> But danger and crisis is Awami League govt with help and direction from Indian destroying BD armed forces piece by piece. That is happening as we speak.
> 
> Its not only commerce minister, today all of Awami govt in sync with Indian propaganda line to paint Bangladesh and Bangladesh armed forces in fundamentalist light. Finance minister Muhit yesterday created another story line against domestic investment (lifeline of economic growth) using Indian originated fundamentalist lie.
> 
> Like mother like son, Sajeeb Wazed Joy started the destruction and his mother administration completing that destruction of Bangladesh.



She must not forget what happened to her family 30+ years ago. Her father tried to dissolve the army and we all know what was the outcome. BD army may be discipline force but when comes to their own existence than some of them may just lose cool and that will be end of Awami Dalals and MUA.


----------



## Raquib

MBI Munshi said:


> Not weird at all. I heard she expressed glee during the killings in Pilkhana.



wow... could you please elaborate??


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> *Just a wild thought *comes to my mind,Sheikh Hasina has grudge against the army.The reason is personal.Her whole family was killed by the army.Is it possible she is trying to take revenge on the army?
> Sounds weird but it just came to my mind.




You have a hell of a thought there. It&#8217;s doubtful that she would want commit suicide however nothing is impossible. If she has any thing to do with that and army find out than accident can happen but I think it was done by her master for being obedient and complete suck up to their interest. It&#8217;s a reward for being a good slave. 

Think about it for a min and it's does make sense.....


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> *Just a wild thought *......Sounds weird.....



Also:
*Raquib*  Leon, dont you think then the situation&#8230;&#8230;.
*MBI Munshi* Not weird at all. I heard&#8230;&#8230;..
*Al-zakir* You have a hell of a thought there&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;

&#8230;.Hmm!! I will not be surprised at what all 4 of you have indicated in above posts. You have lots of sorrow and concern, though, in your thought process.

Only there is at least one dissimilarity: Father fell down from much higher strata; Daughter yet could not climb that high. On the other hand, perhaps she (along with the *Grand kid*) has already crossed the 'danger' limit even without climbing that high.

After returning from various rural fronts of freedom struggle, I was just preparing to return to my university in early January 1972 when Father arrived Dhaka. Many co-villagers and I were listening to the running commentary, and all of us where had been weeping like children. Was it due to too much happiness of getting him back, yet compounded with grief & sense of loss of those we are now missing around---I never knew.

In 1973, I found the rickshaw-puller declined to carry his passengers as he overheard them criticizing some of Father&#8217;s fault : These are the days of Jashad, and unruly days of Father&#8217;s 2 sons and wild &#8216;chatachaties&#8217; of BAL members and heinous Rakkhi bahini.

In 1974, some even asked me &#8220;So, there is no Allah ?&#8221; Shaken---I asked &#8220;How come you are asking in such rude way ?&#8221; Reply was : &#8220;If there would be any, HE must have interfered by now against so much of tyranny.&#8221; I remember my reply&#8212;without much thought & analysis &#8220; *HE* is there. *HIS* intervention is certain when there is a tyranny. Only we human beings do not know the timing and manner *HE* will intervene. *HIS* ways are always shrouded with mystery. *Just wait, and you will see*&#8221;

Father was escalated so high---none can imagine. Before demise, the door of &#8216;rijque&#8217; was opened for him so wide that any best produce found anywhere in Bangladesh had to come to him---be it a big Chital fish trapped in a haor, or a bunch of Raja koi from a beel in Jessore, or best milk-based sweet in Natore or kataribhog rice in Dinajpur. If any thing extra-ordinary food could be found, BAL stalwarts would promulgate a &#8220;No Sale&#8221; order on such exhibit food items in any point of origin, and they would simply say &#8220;This will go to Neta&#8221;. 

Yet Neta was personally really simple---but could not or did not want to be tough with his BAL cronies and their &#8216;chatachati&#8217;, BAKSAL theory, inefficiency & corruption-leading-to famine, wild tyranny. Neta was a leader that history hardly makes in 100 years---but was a captive of his own limitations in vision, administration & justice and of his own &#8216;highness&#8217; and the destructive pride that always comes with it, and yet not willing to abdicate for the appropriate. In short---a leader---not a statesman---who failed time & again to steer him on the right path. 

Then suddenly *HE* dropped the curtain---so sudden & horrendous---the whole Bangladesh was stunned, so stunned that 100&#37; Bangladesh (including BAL) forgot to say Innalillah when they realized what happened.

Well, if what transpired over last few days implicate SH &/or her BAL cronies and still she attempts to dodge the truth & justice, then resultantly, when all these sins of perpetrating so many deaths & injustice against BDR, Army and now Islam, and then the *people* will get compounded with any further faults & failures and thus attain a &#8216;critical mass&#8217;----I will not hesitate to say---your apprehensions will come true. *Again: &#8220;Just wait, and you will see&#8221;*

I also must be clear that the word &#8216;people&#8217; above, I am not counting-in those elements---of JMB/JI or BNP in this---who have their own scores of deals to settle with, too---*willingly or un-willingly in the same or separate process.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Raquib said:


> wow... could you please elaborate??



I heard from inside sources that when she heard about the killing that she was smiling and enjoying hearing the news. She seems to have a taste for the sadistic and watches violent and sick type movies.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*A command performance? *

*Hafiz Shamsheer*

The cat is out of the bag. By recourse to what a daily newspaper described as hour-by-hour running commentary on the inquiry into the 25 - 26 February BDR butchery, retired Lieutenant Colonel Faruk Khan has come up with a brash revelation that investigators have found evidence of some JMB connections in it. In so doing, he has clearly mucked up the investigation and thus has done more harm to the nation than good. Why was he in such a hurry to sell some names to the media? Why didn't he let the investigation finish? Mysterious though, but nobody knows.

Imposed as the chief coordinator of the two enquiry committees that are neutral and non-political per se, the politician commerce minister with a past military background has already put the cart before the horse. He has obliquely told all and sundry that they must forget about a neutral conclusion of the committees. Instead, they must expect a coordinated report that is tailored to the political expediency of the ruling party.

*Open to question*

More than 70 people died when rank-and-file border guards turned on their superiors, killing at least 56 senior army officers, during a 33-hour bloody revolt in Dhaka on February 25 and 26 last. The events shocked the entire nation because those killed were precious sons of the soil. Two teams of investigators are currently at work to unfold the causes of this brutal massacre, though the impartial frame of mind of the ones headed by a retired civilian bureaucrat is open to question.

The insertion of a political coordinator, blessed by a political government to poke his snout into the investigation, is a half-baked farce commandeered by the ruling party whose primary aim, to put it mildly, lies far afield of full disclosure.

*No football match*

The committees are still halfway through their investigations into the February carnage. And any individual with minimum element of sanity will agree that the findings must be shrouded in confidentiality until they are finished. An investigation like this is no football match in the Bangabandhu stadium. Secrecy must be its essence. But the military officer-turned-politician, foisted in the task with a veiled party agenda, doesn't think so. He believes that the whole exercise of investigation must be a goldfish bowl with a line dictated by him, because that's where the interest of his party lies. And hence his daily - or hourly - expos&#65533; of the findings. It's a barefaced design to put words into the investigators' mouth, almost tantamount to forcing them to take the cue from his words.

He said a week ago that the investigators had found clues of the involvement of Jumatul Mujahedeen Bangladesh (JMB) in the massacre.

Nobody rules out the possibility of JMB involvement. By the same token, nobody yet agrees that JMB was really behind it, because the investigation report is not yet out. But why this rush on the part of Col Faruk? Who is pressurising him to be in such a hurry?

*Oblique caveat*

He repeated his assertion a week later and, to make it more juicy from his party's standpoint, said proofs of some civilians with links to JMB had also been found. Most political analysts perceive it as an oblique caveat, an attempt to fudge an honest and truthful investigation, and, if one may, to let the real culprits off the hook.

Even his colleagues in the government, as well as the chief investigator, have publicly distanced themselves from Col Faruk's views. Both the LGRD Minister Syed Ashraful Islam and Law Minister Barrister Shafiq Ahmed have said it would be premature to point finger at anyone until the probes are complete. Chief Investigator Abdul Quahhar Akhond said nothing could be assumed on who was or were behind the carnage until the last piece of evidence was examined. In an enquiry like this, implications and ramifications may emerge at the last moment. And the last moment has not yet arrived.

*Partisan coordinator*

The analysts also question the need to have a coordinator at all, and that too in the person of a highly partisan politician. As many as five independent agencies conducted investigation into Mumbai massacre on 27 November 2008. But there was no coordinator, not to speak at all of a political coordinator.

Three agencies - FEMA, NIST and FBI - worked separately to get to the bottom of the WTC collapse in New York on 11 September, 2001. But there was no coordinator, not to speak of a political coordinator. Neither was any politician involved in any of those investigations. The tasks were left entirely to the specialists. Why then do you need a coordinator unless the intention is to prejudice the investigation?

*Fudging the probe*

Analysts cite three reasons for the apparition of the political coordinator. The first is to fudge the investigation in a way that benefits the ruling party and to shield forces the government would not like to be implicated, although conjectures would not rule out their direct benefit from such attempted emasculation of Bangladesh military.

The second is to keep the investigators away from the basic question of why the entire intelligence network failed? The third is perhaps to discourage the investigators from delving deep into some nitty-gritty of the 25 February incident. Why did Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina start negotiations with the rebels exactly at a time when the slaughter of the army officers was going on inside the BDR headquarters?

*Questions*

Why did the government not let the army follow its basic military manual and move in soon after the mutiny broke out? Who is the beneficiary of this decision? Why did the government allow more than 24 hours to let the rebels flee with arms and ammunitions and the properties they looted from the army officer's quarters? These are tough questions, and they will continue to beg answers for God knows how many light years. But the immediate job of the coordinator is to see that the investigators don't spend too much time on it.

The fourth and the fifth aim of the coordination is perhaps most interesting. The fourth is to see if the entire incident could be exploited to catch some political rivals with charges of their involvement in the carnage. Should it succeed, the physical annihilation of the BNP and Jamaat will start. This is a great opportunity to bring the BAKSAL era back.

*Barmy politics*

The game plan is there. The blue print is there. On the question of whether it will ultimately work, only time can answer. The only fear is that the real culprits may go at large and come back with even more ferocious attacks if this welter of barmy politics is not at once dispensed with. 

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## gromell

SurvivoR said:


> Because
> 
> Bangladesh government influencing report of BDR Massacre
> Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury One of the most influential members of the ruling party as well as Commerce Minister in Bangladesh, Lieutenant Colonel [Retired] Faruk Khan told reporters on Thursday that there were hands of banned Islamist militancy group named Jamaatul Mujahedin Bangladesh [JMB] behind the massacre, that took place inside the headquarters of Bangladesh Riffles [BDR] on February 25 & 26.
> 
> He said some of the border troops rounded up for alleged role in the bloody mutiny are found to have connections with JMB, the banned Islamist outfit responsible for terrorist attacks including the near-simultaneous countrywide blasts in 2005.
> 
> Faruk, who has lately been tasked with coordinating the probes into February 25-26 bloodbath at Pilkhana, was talking to reporters at his secretariat office around noon."We have gathered that a number of BDR jawans arrested in the mutiny case were involved in JMB somehow or other."
> 
> *This comment from the top figure who has been assigned by the government to coordinate the investigation process is very significant. But at the same time, this comment will surely influence the investigation report, especially of those non-army bodies and more precisely of Criminal Investigation Department [which is controlled by the Home Ministry] in exclusively alleging JMB behind the entire massacre, thus excluding many of the potential culprits who belong to the ruling party as well the opposition quearters.*
> 
> 
> 
> Now, let us also examine some of the comments by the Commerce Minister, Lt. Colonel [Retired] Faruk Khan on the massacre:He said, "Some links of Jamaat-ul-Mujahideen Bangladesh [to the rebellion] have been found, it will be cleared once the investigation is completed."
> 
> *Here is the question! If the matter is still under investigation, why the minister belonging to the ruling party felt extra-zealed in disclosing portional facts of the investigation? Just to give an impression that his party had no hands behind this notorious murders and brutalities?
> 
> Why Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Mirza Azam and the Home Minister Sahara Khatun should not be interrogated by the army investigation team as to why they allowed the 14-member team of the killers to enter the residence of the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina for a close-door meeting without registering their names and designations in the register book? Who helped these men in keeping their identities suppressed?*
> 
> Why the government sent Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam to handle this extremely important case, while they had many other senior leaders like Tofael Ahmed, Suranjit Sen Gupta or even Syed Ashraful Islam? There are evidences that Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Azam were active during October 2006 broad-day-light murder of people on the streets of Dhaka in the name of political agitation. Some of the government leaders try to justify saying both Nanak and Azam were ´courageous peope´ and ´experienced in tacking such situation´. What kind of experience do they have? Experience to instigate and provoke?
> 
> The entire nation is willing to see a very neutral investigation into the murders and brutalities inside the BDR headquarters during February 25 and 26. Killers and conspirators, whoever they may be, should be brought into book and accorded stern punishment. Any influenced investigation will bring virtually no result in this case. Members of each of the investigation teams should remember this point for the sake of their own image and credibility. There is no room for anyone to show minimum sympathy to the killers and their instigators and patrons.
> *
> There is another bad news already by now centering the BDR massacre. A leader of the ruling party has already been arrested for his involvement behind this massacre. It is learnt that a significant volume of arms, ammunitions and grenades were already smuggled out of the BDR headquarters by the fleeing jawans of the Bangladesh Riffles. It is even reported that, some of the pro-ruling party terrorists are already possessing such arms, ammunitions and grenades and even some of them are already trading in such looted items. Investigators should also keep close-eyes on this matter.*
> 
> *And, finally a small scoop. A Captain of Bangladesh Army was murdered inside a residential hotel owned by an Awami League leader in the city. This murder mystery is yet to be unearthed by the members of the law enforcing agencies.* Since February 25, 2009, we are witnessing death of several army officers in Bangladesh from BDR massacre to hotel murder to helicopter mystery. Each of the incidents should be properly investigated for the sake of independence and sovereignty of this nation. No one should be accorded minimum opportunity of playing foul with the patriotic members of our armed forces. This is a noble responsibility to each of the patriotic citizen of Bangladesh.
> 
> American Chronicle | Bangladesh government influencing report of BDR Massacre



survivor, r u a bangladeshi or pakistani?!
ur posts seem to suggest u r bangladeshi while ur profile indicates u r from pakistan and u live in pakistan!. well if u r bangladeshi then y do u carry pakistani identity?:S or if u r pakistani then why do u talk like u r a bangladeshi? i am just confused bro.


----------



## Straight

*IS THE APPREHENSION COMING TRUE---BY WAY OF DIS-SERVICES BY BAL MINSTERS ?*

See the 2 reports--by curtsey of MBI Munshi---posted elsewhere:

* 1st Report*
*WEEKLY BLITZ*Exclusive

*United Nations [UN] has been asked to send back members of Bangladesh Armed Forces and police from the United Nations Peace Keeping Forces [UNPKF].*

According to information, one Susan Ramgopalan sent letters to the Secretary General and other officials of United Nations on March 15, 2009 titled &#8216;Islamist inside UN Peace Keeping Force&#8217;, where she referring to the recent statement by Bangladeshi Commerce Minister, Lt. Col. [Retired] Faruk Khan, requested the UN Secretary General to send back all the participating members of Bangladesh Armed Forces and Police in the UNPKF for possible militancy connections.

For detials, see Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh

*2nd Report *
*Foreign Minister's faux pas may affect relation with Malaysia *

.....She has embarrassed the country by making uninformed and irresponsible comment about Malaysia. She said that Malaysia's decision to revoke visas of the Bangladeshi workers was linked to Kuala Lumpur's opposition to Bangladesh putting the war criminals to trial.........

Dipu Moni has caused irreversible damage to bilateral ties between Malaysia and Bangladesh with her ill judged statement. Malaysia has strong financial, political and diplomatic clout with world capitals. Bangladesh may have to lose the Malaysian labour market because of such indiscretion.

For details, see HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## Straight

YET ANOTHER STEP TO BRING APPREHENSION TO BE TRUE ?

*---on HOW DEEP BAL IS INVOLVED IN BDR MUTINY ?*

3 important policy-makers of the current Govt came to know about impending BDR mutiny well before 25th February. Some leading villains of the BDR mutiny met and informed them on this. These meetings were held in their residences and private offices. &#8220;Yet why did they not undertake any step to stop it ?&#8221; &#8220;At whose indication they suppressed the news and let it happen ?&#8221;---the fact yet remains unclear---though the members of various probe teams have by now learnt about these leads. Several activists of BDR rebellion worked to get one of them elected in the recent election, and they were promised that he will work hard to redress some of their demands.----learnt from relevant sources. The sources further revealed: &#8220;Exciting confessions have been made as regards to these sensitive issues by Sepoy Kajol, Sepoy Selim, and Zakir---son of Naik Subedar Kanchon & associate of top-terror Leather Liton (son of BAL Leader Torab Ali)---*as reported by Special Correspondent of The Naya Diganta (20th March 2009)*.

*See for details: *::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

*May anyone corroborate the above ?*


----------



## Al-zakir

gromell said:


> survivor, r u a Bangladeshi or Pakistani?!
> ur posts seem to suggest u r bangladeshi while ur profile indicates u r from pakistan and u live in pakistan!. well if u r bangladeshi then y do u carry pakistani identity?:S or if u r pakistani then why do u talk like u r a bangladeshi? i am just confused bro.



off topic but it's need to be address....
So out of all relevant issues, you decided to picked on survivor with irrelevant questions because he contribute positively to this thread. Who are you and what's your point anyway? Why can't you think outside the box if you are really a Bangladeshi though I have doubt and what different does it make whether he is Pakistani or Bangladeshi. He feel close to Bangladesh and pay closer attention to bd's affair just like some of us also worry about Pakistan. Maybe you forgot that Bangladesh was part of Pakistan on time in the history. Either contribute positively or be invisible from the thread.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Probe taking time, but trial will be fast: Faruq*

Dhaka, Mar 20 (bdnews24.com)  The government probe into the BDR mutiny needs more time, but "realistic steps" will be taken to bring the accused to justice as fast as possible, says the minister in charge of coordinating all post-mutiny affairs.

"The report of a neutral and transparent investigation will be published soon, making clear who were behind the incident and how they carried out it," Faruq Khan told reporters Friday.

Asked why the government probe body had not submitted its report by the Thursday (Mar 19) deadline, the minister said: "The committee is taking time, as the BDR incident was not a small one".

Faruq did not comment when pressed on whether the accused would be tried under military law.

A US-based rights group urged the Bangladesh government the day before to try the BDR mutiny case in the country's regular courts or by special tribunal, rather than military court.

Asked to comment, Faruq said. "Anyone can express their opinions in a democratic country."

"But the government will take realistic steps in the speediest time to bring the accused to justice."

A government-formed committee was originally given seven days to submit its findings on the mutiny; the time was later extended to Mar 19.

Commerce minister Faruq Khan was speaking to reporters after attending a programme at Shishu Academy to mark the World Children's Theatre Day.

Probe taking time, but trial will be fast: Faruq :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## Straight

Today I was going thru all the available pictures of BDR mutiny days. I can not erase from the heart the below 2 questions:

* 1. Why 57 officers had to die with so much fire-power and charging valiant soldiers only 100 m away ?*
* 2. How long the army will be made to cry ?*...3 pictures of army personnel crying--besides others of their families & friends---are truly heart-rending.


----------



## leonblack08

gromell said:


> survivor, r u a bangladeshi or pakistani?!
> ur posts seem to suggest u r bangladeshi while ur profile indicates u r from pakistan and u live in pakistan!. well if u r bangladeshi then y do u carry pakistani identity?:S or if u r pakistani then why do u talk like u r a bangladeshi? i am just confused bro.



Having interest about Bangladeshi matter does not make one Bangladeshi.If that was the case then we are probably Pakistani,Chinese,Russian,American,Indian and what more.As we have interest on their matter.

You have to respect the identity one shows here.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I heard from inside sources that when she heard about the killing that she was smiling and enjoying hearing the news. She seems to have a taste for the sadistic and watches violent and sick type movies.



I don't know if your source is true or not,but if that's the case then her favourite movies must include Saw and Hostel
Again *if this is true*,I must ask,is she mentally stable?
I mean seriously when you lose all your family members its really hard for one to remain mentally strong.

P.S.(No offence,I hope I don't get a death threat for it)


----------



## leonblack08

Straight said:


> Only there is at least one dissimilarity: Father fell down from much higher strata; Daughter yet could not climb that high. On the other hand, perhaps she (along with the *Grand kid*) has already crossed the 'danger' limit even without climbing that high.



Only one word for this,"Masterstroke"

I feel Bangabandhu's death was mainly because of his sons,he was unable to put a rein on them.I personally admire him,but Alas her daughter is just eating on his name.


----------



## HK-47

WHAT THE HECK????Are they really going to withdraw Bangladeshi forces?I just googled found nothing more on this issue.Needless to say it was a most stupid and damaging statement.Moron.
I hope this happens in a military court,the govt is now pushing for more power on Civil court cases,especially the "special ones".


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> Only one word for this,"Masterstroke"
> 
> I feel Bangabandhu's death was mainly because of his sons,he was unable to put a rein on them.I personally admire him,but Alas her daughter is just eating on his name.



...Oh! Thanks!!

Every one who watched the first sun on the horizon of Independent Bangladesh, Sk. Mujib invariably had a place in his heart. Yet, perhaps, his death was inevitably the only solution---for the sake of truth---to save the-then-Bangladesh from the suffocating grip of BAL.

He had to give the supreme price by being killed ruthlessly because he failed to stop BAL from plundering infant Bangladesh----perhaps the sin here was giving preference to BAL over Bangladesh. He was so dear to all of us that his one fingure could stop Bangladesh in its orbit, and he had nothing to lose if he would have handled BAL sternly---the whole Bangladesh was behind him. It is so sad even to think why he did not realize.

Another sad story is of Gen Zia. I attended in person the 7th March speech of Sk. Mujib, and that night closed my books---then I thought for ever--went to my village on 8th, and announced independance of Bangladesh on 9th in nearby local haat, and raised the flag--whose paper design I carried.

But till 26th early morning, none of us had any sense of direction. On the other hand, BBC news on 25th occurrence dampened our morale on 2 points: (1) In absence of Sk. Mujib, will there be a real 'struggle' ? (2) Are there other capable people anywhere who is putting any resistance ? We had no means of communication to know 'for sure'---it was a real remote rural corner.

I listened Gen Zia's announcement in person on 26th, and arranged for others to listen. A confirmed feel of direction, in true sense, came from Gen Zia's announcement of Independence to me and all. That was the required tonic of the hour for those who went for arms. 

Even after so many years our leaders could not re-concile these facts, and speak the truth.

Similarly, even after so many years, SH---standing on a cross-road like her Father---is apparently failing to realize the right stand : *To be pro-Bangladesh first, then pro-BAL **OR* *to put interest of BAL ahead of Bangladesh's.*

*I am afraid : Any ancient mistake may call invariably for the ancient solution. History is known to repeat very unkindly itself.*


----------



## Straight

*FBI smells conspiracy in BDR carnage*
More time needed for fair probe: Faruk 
Staff Correspondent
Saturday, 21st March 2009

The visiting Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) team has said the carnage at Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters last month was a "conspiracy".

The FBI agents made the observation after comparing the BDR incident with mutinies staged by military and paramilitary forces in other countries, said officials of Criminal Investigation Department (CID) after a meeting with the team yesterday.

The CID sources, however, declined to elaborate on the matter.

At the meeting the FBI team has also assured the local investigators of giving all kinds of assistance in finding out foreign links to the February 25-26 BDR massacre in which 73 people, including 56 army officers and their relatives, were killed.

The FBI agents said Bangladeshi investigators seriously lack modern equipment in probing such a grave incident but appreciated their skills.

For details, see The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Straight

*ANALYSIS : The Bangladesh Today : 21 March 2009*

*The Bangladesh Military in Politics - A Brief Analysis*

Mahmud ur Rahman Choudhury--the Editor of The Bangladesh Today.


DATELINE: Chittagong Circuit House, Zonal Martial Law Headquarters, evening 17 March 1971. Four Bengali Army Officers namely Lt.Col M.R.Choudhury, Major Zia Ur Rahman, Captains Oli Ahmed & Amin Ahmed Choudhury, sat discussing what course of action they need to take under the circumstances then prevailing in East Pakistan. It was decided that they would execute a coordinated revolt against the Pakistan Army; the exact timing of the revolt depending on the situation. It was also decided that communication & liaison with the Awami League (AL) leadership would be established & maintained.

East Pakistan was in turmoil since January 1971. The Bangabandhu, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman on 7 March 1971, in a mammoth public meeting, had virtually declared the independence of Bangladesh, calling on the people to resist, to the utmost, any attempt to exert control by force by the Pakistan Government. The people were in open revolt although discussions continued between the representatives of AL & the Pakistan Government, aimed at a settlement acceptable to both parties.

After the meeting on 17 March 1971, attempts were made to establish contact with the AL leadership. At first, there was no response and then a feeble & cautious response to &#8220;to hold on as political discussions were continuing&#8221;. Bengali members of the Pakistan military, engaged in Martial Law duties, were fully aware that the Pakistan military was reinforcing itself, in East Pakistan, with men, material, armaments & ammunition. They also knew fully well that the Pakistan military would soon &#8220;go into action&#8221; in East Pakistan - all these were passed to the AL through various channels and still there was no decisive response to revolt. Sure enough starting from the night of 25/26 March 1971, the Pakistan Government took the road of forceful suppression by genocide, of the people of East Pakistan. Caught totally unawares, the people, including Bengali members of Pakistan military, Police & East Pakistan Rifles were killed &#8220;en mass&#8221;. Left to fend for themselves, Bengali Officers & men analyzed situations, took decisions & executed the design to revolt against Pakistan. This was the first instance of abdication of political responsibility by the politicians where they failed to provide purpose, direction & control to both the Nation & its military; this was also the beginning of politicization of the Bangladesh Military.

Throughout the Liberation War, from 25 March to 16 December of 1971, the Bangladesh Military not only organized itself & fought but also organized, trained, motivated & led at least a million men & women in a brutal & ruthless war to liberate Bangladesh. Men in uniform were shoulder to shoulder with civilians, from every walk of life, fighting, bleeding & dying imbued with the same purpose & zeal & some of the same politics too. The ideal of Bangladesh was a political ideal & the liberation of Bangladesh was a tribute to the success of that political ideal - men in uniform were a part of that.
The immediate aftermath of Independence was chaos - social, economic & political. A very small Bangladesh Army, an even smaller Navy & Air Force pulled themselves back from the chaos by taking refuge in cantonments, garrisons & bases. In order to arrest the chaos, the AL Government abandoned the path of persuasion and took the path of compulsion deploying the military in &#8220;Aid of Civil Power&#8221; to disarm the many guerilla bands still roaming about the countryside, to curb militant & armed leftist movements and in general to establish & maintain law & order. Finding the military not as pliable & as responsive as they would have liked, the AL set about rapidly organizing an alternative in the form of a para-military force called the Jatiyo Rakkhi Bahini or JRB with its manpower recruited from AL cadres, activists & party members. Many of the military&#8217;s better Officers were deputed to it to train & lead the force. The Military was not in the least bit pleased; it had initiated the armed revolt of the Liberation War, it had fought the war to a successful conclusion and it expected its classical role of National Defense to lie with it; it did not want to abdicate this role to anyone, least of all to a political upstart called the JRB.

In the meantime, the leftist movement, in the form of the Jatiyo Shamajtantrik Dal or JSD, very strong in the period 1974-1975, had infiltrated into every nook & cranny of the military, in particular its rank & file. So, when on 15 August 1975, Sheikh Mujibur Rahman with most of his family and a few of his closest colleagues were murdered by a group of Army officers, for reasons still not clear today, the Nation went into a tail spin. At the same time, the JSD instigated and initiated a &#8220;Sepahi Biplob&#8221; adding to the chaos & setting in motion a chain of coups & counter coups within the military. With great brutality & ruthlessness, chaos was controlled & Martial Law imposed. Meanwhile the politicians abandoned everything & ran for their lives; thus, for the second time abdicating political responsibility & failing to provide direction, purpose & control to the Nation & its Military.

With the imposition of Martial Law and as a response to events, quite unconsciously, the Military as a corporate body had decided not to be a party to politics but to control & direct politics itself and so for the next 5 years set about governing the state. Nation-building became a part of military vocabulary. From 1975 to 1980, all institutions of the state were strengthened and the people were motivated & imbued with the zeal to build the nation. With the Military participating in nation building activities & firmly standing behind, politics was indeed becoming difficult just as General Zia Ur Rahman had promised.

The coup that led to the murder of General Zia Ur Rahman, the President, was short lived. The BNP, the party formed by Zia Ur Rahman, was in government but it failed to take &#8220;control of the situation&#8221; preferring to leave it to the military to &#8220;sort itself out&#8221;. Consequently the military without a pause imposed a 2nd Martial Law & assumed the &#8220;reigns of government&#8221;. Not until 1990 was a serious challenge mounted to the control & domination of the military on both politics & government.

For 15 years from 1991 to 2006, democracy or some form of it prevailed. Politics, elections & parliament became big business. Lacking leadership, foresight, abilities & acumen, politicians & political parties got themselves busy in looting both public & private wealth leaving the Nation to fend for itself. Politics became a &#8220;zero-sum game&#8221;, where the party in power took everything leaving nothing for the vast majority of &#8220;others&#8221;. Not surprisingly politics became confrontational. Subjected to either neglect or manipulation every social, political & economic institution of the Sate simply broke down. Hectic attempts at reaching an understanding, which would pave the way for elections in January 2006, broke down. All avenues were now closed and the Military was once again called upon to fill a role that was not theirs to fill, this time in the form of an Emergency Government. For the third time politicians had failed to shoulder their responsibility in providing direction, purpose & control to the Nation & it&#8217;s Military.

Carl von Clausewitz, the chief & the most famous theoretician of the Napoleonic wars (mid 18th century), in his book &#8220;On War&#8217; states: &#8220;War is not merely a political act but also a real political instrument...&#8221; The military which fights wars, is thus by association &#8220;a real political instrument&#8221; guided & controlled by policy -when this fails the military is constrained to decide &#8220;policy&#8221;. One common red thread runs throughout the 38 years (1971 - 2009) of the history of the Bangladesh Military and that is: a complete absence of political direction & control during times of crisis and &#8220;troubles&#8221;. Taking this analysis as a background, we shall discuss the reorganization of the Military, one of the 4 Core State Institutions.

*The Reorganization of the Bangladesh Military*
The Bangladesh military is as structured, organized, as equipped & armed and as trained as any military can be within the limited resources available to it in a Country like Bangladesh. Instead, I would like to focus on the &#8220;Higher Direction & Control&#8221; aspects of the Bangladesh Military - the whole tenor of our analysis & arguments has led us to the consideration of this single aspect. Again, in suggesting a &#8220;Higher Direction & Control&#8221; of the military I would concentrate on the functional rather then on the structural aspects of the issue.

Higher Direction & Control ipso facto implies political control of the military at the highest levels of the government through at least a Ministry of Defense (MOD) with the chain of control passing through the MOD to the Prime Minister (PM), thence to the President. That is what our Constitution specifies & that is what exists in theory. In practice, the MOD is moribund and all major & minor policy decisions are taken by the PM. 

Recommendations, by the Chiefs of Army, Navy & Air Force, is passed on either directly or through the Armed Forces Division (AFD), to the PM. The President, who is the Commander-in-Chief of the Armed Forces, is not even consulted. When the Presidential system of government was in vogue, during & after the martial law regimes, the President was the fountainhead of all decisions regarding the military.

Immediately after Independence, the Awami League (AL) government did not envisage a substantial role for the military because a war, even in the distant future seemed unlikely. Bangladesh was surrounded on 3 sides by India with a small stretch of border with Myanmar in the southeast. External threats were limited & whatever threat existed was taken care of by the 25 years Indo-Bangla Friendship Treaty. Internal threats there were but these could very well be tackled by para-military forces like the Jatiyo Rakkhi Bahini (JRB). Therefore, as far as the AL was concerned there was no need for Higher Direction & Control of the military. Subsequent governments, both military & civil, personalized direction & control in the person of the PM or the President. Thus, a formal process & structure of policy & strategic decision-making was never put in place in Bangladesh.

In putting in place a formal process & structure of Higher Direction & Control, one has to ensure a balance of two things: effective control of the military on the one hand and structured participation of the military in the process on the other. Having said that, I would now like to discuss, in the following paragraphs, the essential functional aspects of Higher Direction & Control in the form of a reorganized MOD:

*(1) CONTROL OF POLICY & STRATEGIC DECISION MAKING.* Policy & strategic guidance provides purpose & direction to the Forces & therefore, this must be the prime function of the MOD. Policy & strategic guidance also provides guidelines for the structuring, organizing, equipping, training & employing of military forces and as such, participation of the Forces ought to be ensured through Chiefs of the 3 Forces (Army, Navy & Air Force) within the process & structure of the MOD. Such organization as the DGF1, Doctrine & Training Command, and tri-service training institutes must be under such control as these provide information & feedback on policy & strategic issues.

*(2) CONTROL OF MILITARY PROCUREMENT.* Structuring the process of procurement of military armaments & equipment ensures that Forces are equipped for the tasks & functions they are set to perform. This therefore, is an important MOD function that must be incorporated in its organization. 

*(3) BUDGETARY CONTROL.* This control ensures that demands for moneys by Forces are logically & practically constructed & processed. It also ensures that funds placed are utilized for purposes for which they had been demanded. Accountability & transparency is thereby ensured.

*(4) CONTROL OF HIGHER COMMANDS.* Control of higher command echelons, in our case army Divisions & Independent Brigades, Naval & Air Bases, ensures that such formation react quickly & effectively to directives & situations in peace & in war. It also ensures that such Commands are always deployed & employed with explicit sanctions from the government & never for purposes for which they are not meant. In order to do that the MOD must have the prerogative to promote & position Commanders to such Commands. The process for this must be structured to ensure participation by the Chiefs of the 3 Forces. At the same time, it also must be ensured that the Control of the MOD in no way interferes with Operational & Tactical control exercised by Forces Headquarters when forces are deployed in the field.

*(5) PARTICIPATION OF FORCES.* This must be ensured by placement of personnel from the 3 forces in every functional area of the MOD. The Chiefs as well as higher commanders of the 3 Forces must form part of appropriate Committees of the MOD, both permanent & temporary. The reasons for this is obvious: military functions are complex & continuous feed-backs are necessary from experts in many functional areas, if policy & strategy are to be practical, logical & executable; additionally a close understanding is necessary between those who formulate policy & strategy & those who implement them.

The Military with its legally sanctioned monopoly of organized violence is a potent instrument of politics but that must be seen in the wider context of International politics & inter-state relationships. Whenever the military is employed for purposes other then this, such as political interventions within the State, it looses both its physical & moral capacity & capability to perform its primary task of war-fighting in wars & deterrence in peace. As we have seen, the Bangladesh Military has for long been intervening, in one form or another, in politics & governance within the State. This has been possible because of the absence of structured Higher Direction & Control of the military at the highest levels of government. The function of political control of the military had been personalized in the person of the PM or the President and in the absence of strong personalities in these positions, control & direction disappeared leaving the military to do as it thought best. If we are to take lessons from history, we must tightly structure the political direction & control of the military in such a way that in peace, crisis & war, direction & control never fails.

*Is it for putting any message between the lines ? A request to MBI Munshi to enlighten us.*


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Only one word for this,"Masterstroke"
> 
> I feel Bangabandhu's death was mainly because of his sons,he was unable to put a rein on them.I personally admire him,but Alas her daughter is just eating on his name.



This is called free loading 
I still blame IMF for stopping reform agenda at the middle. They lost their courage.


----------



## Straight

iajdani said:


> This is called free loading
> I still blame IMF for stopping reform agenda at the middle. They lost their courage.



Everyone is entitled to keep to his opinion---so are you.


----------



## M_Saint

Straight said:


> ...Oh! Thanks!!
> 
> Every one who watched the first sun on the horizon of Independent Bangladesh, Sk. Mujib invariably had a place in his heart. Yet, perhaps, his death was inevitably the only solution---for the sake of truth---to save the-then-Bangladesh from the suffocating grip of BAL.
> 
> He had to give the supreme price by being killed ruthlessly because he failed to stop BAL from plundering infant Bangladesh----perhaps the sin here was giving preference to BAL over Bangladesh. He was so dear to all of us that his one fingure could stop Bangladesh in its orbit, and he had nothing to lose if he would have handled BAL sternly---the whole Bangladesh was behind him. It is so sad even to think why he did not realize.
> 
> Another sad story is of Gen Zia. I attended in person the 7th March speech of Sk. Mujib, and that night closed my books---then I thought for ever--went to my village on 8th, and announced independance of Bangladesh on 9th in nearby local haat, and raised the flag--whose paper design I carried.
> 
> But till 26th early morning, none of us had any sense of direction. On the other hand, BBC news on 25th occurrence dampened our morale on 2 points: (1) In absence of Sk. Mujib, will there be a real 'struggle' ? (2) Are there other capable people anywhere who is putting any resistance ? We had no means of communication to know 'for sure'---it was a real remote rural corner.
> 
> I listened Gen Zia's announcement in person on 26th, and arranged for others to listen. A confirmed feel of direction, in true sense, came from Gen Zia's announcement of Independence to me and all. That was the required tonic of the hour for those who went for arms.
> 
> Even after so many years our leaders could not re-concile these facts, and speak the truth.
> 
> Similarly, even after so many years, SH---standing on a cross-road like her Father---is apparently failing to realize the right stand : *To be pro-Bangladesh first, then pro-BAL **OR* *to put interest of BAL ahead of Bangladesh's.*
> 
> *I am afraid : Any ancient mistake may call invariably for the ancient solution. History is known to repeat very unkindly itself.*


You seem like an admitting and enlightened person to me, brother. If you knew that Mujib was convicted for Agartala conspiracy, power wasn't handed to AL due to its victory through farce, its back stabbing on LFO then would you still pursue the route of Hindu conspiracy AKA seperating our land from bigger federation to ghettoise us through Muktijuddha?


----------



## TopCat

Who ever thought that US democratic party will be so popular to colored people at the time of civil war??? A lot of people blaming party, event and policy for all the misery. But its the other way around, and its the men behind it. The only thing needed is to change those top leadership, and let the democracy flourish. Once ball start rolling, all the rust will go away and you will see the shine...


----------



## TopCat

M_Saint said:


> You seem like an admitting and enlightened person to me, brother. If you knew that Mujib was convicted for Agartala conspiracy, power wasn't handed to AL due to its victory through farce, its back stabbing on LFO then would you still pursue the route of Hindu conspiracy AKA seperating our land from bigger federation to ghettoise us through Muktijuddha?



Who would have convict Mujib?? Yes Agartala was a true story but W PK did not have balls to convict him. You had no idea about bengalis even though you live in Bengal....


----------



## M_Saint

iajdani said:


> Who would have convict Mujib?? Yes Agartala was a true story but W PK did not have balls to convict him. You had no idea about bengalis even though you live in Bengal....


W Pakistanis didn't have the balls or they weren't cunning enough was the question needed to be asked. It was no one but those W Pakistanis convicted Mujib but PREZ Yahya perdoned him due to the necessity for national reconciliation.(Ask Roadrunner and he will tell you the story about it.) But dada's gholam, ALers spinned on it and made him hero. It was possible due to W Pakistan's distance from E and language/culture were different as well. Furthermore, W Pakistani version of the story was suppressed and was made unreachable to the E's public by same people. 

And Mujib was such a coward that he surrendered without any resistence to W Pakistani forces. Z Khan, who arrested him wrote that a sepoy slapped Mujib for his traitorous ness and at that time he was so scared that he only asked for his pipe not even immediate family members. 

I lived in Bengal but during those days I was a mere kid and my political sense started to grow since 1979-80s and matured at around 1990, especially after an event of the gruesome killing of Shibiries by ALers. 

IND tried to break Baluchistan up from federation around the same time and made efforts to destabalize NWFP recently but couldn't succeed because those were contagious with main land. It was the *DISTANCE* that was the main goldmine for IND to become successful. The rest was secondary in that context.


----------



## kattja

zombie said:


> What happened to the the bangladesh elections after some years
> a)Shiekh Hasinas govt got a thumping majority as decided by the people of Bangladesh
> b)India-Bangladesh ties started improving
> 
> Then this BDR incident within such as short period after the historic Bangkadesh elections.
> 
> Basically the conspirators succeeded in two things
> 
> a)Undermining the newly elected Shiekh Hasinas govt
> b)Having fingers point at India thus halting the improvement in ties maybe even taking a reverse gear
> 
> So all in all it was a successful operation by those who had to gain from the above.



If that's the case then why did Indian military brought it's parachute regiment close to the border with Bangladesh? Why were IAF's fighter bombers kept on high alert at your kalaikundo airbase? How did Anandabazar of Kolkata announced (citing intelligence sources from Delhi) already on the 25th feb' about the death of BDR chief when this very fact was unknown to all of Bangladeshi media until the next day? Uncomfortable questions huh?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*FBI smells conspiracy in BDR carnage*

The visiting Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) team has said the carnage at Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters last month was a "conspiracy".

The FBI agents made the observation after comparing the BDR incident with mutinies staged by military and paramilitary forces in other countries, said officials of Criminal Investigation Department (CID) after a meeting with the team yesterday.

The CID sources, however, declined to elaborate on the matter.

At the meeting the FBI team has also assured the local investigators of giving all kinds of assistance in finding out foreign links to the February 25-26 BDR massacre in which 73 people, including 56 army officers and their relatives, were killed.

The FBI agents said Bangladeshi investigators seriously lack modern equipment in probing such a grave incident but appreciated their skills.

"It is not possible to carry out fair probe with the existing equipment. But we are ready to provide you with all kinds of technical supports in this regard," an FBI agent was quoted by a CID officer as saying at the three-hour meeting held at the CID headquarters from 9:00am.

The meeting evaluated the latest outcome of the investigation into the tragic incident and discussed the scope of further cooperation. The FBI team told the meeting that they would prepare a report and submit it to Bangladesh government upon their return to the US.

Senior ASP of CID Abdul Kahar Akond, who was present at the meeting, told The Daily Star that they discussed the problems they are facing during investigation and what they will work in the future. He said the investigation has made quite a progress.

Akond said 60 CID officials are working in eight groups to probe the BDR carnage.

He refused to make any comment on the FBI's comment that the BDR incident was a "conspiracy".

This is the second FBI team, comprised of experts, which arrived in Dhaka Tuesday night to help probe into the BDR incident at Pilkhana. The FBI team is supposed to leave the country in a day or two.

Meanwhile, Commerce Minister Faruk Khan yesterday said the government needed more time for fair investigation into the BDR carnage.

"Justice hurried, justice buried," the minister who is coordinating the probe said, adding that a fair investigation report on the incident would come out within "a very short time". "We probably need a few more days to coordinate all investigations," he told reporters after attending a children's programme organised by Bangladesh Children Theatre Federation at Shishu Academy to mark the World Children's Theatre Day.

Asked about the procedure of punishing the killers, he said the government will take pro-people decision to ensure justice. "The government is checking all probable motives behind the BDR incident and within a short time the investigation committee will complete a fair investigation report," Faruk said.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Al-zakir

BDR incident a planned massacre: FBI team

it was not mutiny, it was a planned killing...








Saturday March 21 2009 01:48:04 AM BDT

The Federal Bureau of Investigation team on Friday observed the February 2526 rebellion of soldiers in the Bangladesh Rifles headquarters in Dhaka was not a mere rebellion, but a planned killing.(The New Age BD)

The FBI agents came up with the opinion at a meeting with the investigators of the case in the Criminal Investigation Department headquarters.

The FBI team held the meeting with the investigators to gather details of the BDR rebellion in which at least 81 persons, including 61 army officers, were killed, CID sources said. The meeting continued for two hours and a half.

A high CID official, also a member on the investigation committee, told New Age, The meeting was presided over by the newly appointed CID chief, Additional Inspector General Syed Shah Zaman Raj.

The special superintendent of the CID, also the investigation officer of the BDR rebellion case, Abdul Kahhar Akand, told New Age, After examining some evidences and reading the first information report of the case, the FBI team said the incident was not a rebellion, it was a planned killing spree.

They [FBI] said the mutineers did not try to realise their demands by confining the army officials. All the evidence proves that they rapidly carried out the massacre before informing the government. So, it was not mutiny, it was a planned killing, Kahhar said.

The eight FBI agents arrived in Dhaka Tuesday night to help in the investigation of the rebellion and they, along with others investigators, inspected the crime scene, twice on Wednesday and Thursday.

On the other hand, the lawmen have launched a massive hunt to capture the fugitive BDR soldiers as the investigators believe they had led the rebellion and instigated the killings, said sources close to the investigators.

The lawmen have raided all possible hideouts and checked the call records of the mobiles of the family members of the BDR personnel in hiding.

When contacted, the family of such BDR members told us they had joined the BDR headquarters, which means that the rebellion leaders have not told their families of their whereabouts, a high CID official said.

The investigators refused to give any specific deadline for the completion of the investigation.

The commerce minister, Faruk Khan, on Friday said the government would need more time for fair and thorough investigation of the BDR rebellion.

Justice hurried is justice buried, said the minister, adding the investigation report on the rebellion would be released soon. We will need a few more days to coordinate all the investigations.

The government has twice extended the time for the committee which is investigating the rebellion.

Faruk made the remarks to reporters after attending a childrens programme organised by the Bangladesh Children Theatre Federation at the Shishu Academy to mark World Childrens Theatre Day.

When asked about the kind of punishment of the killers, he said the government would take a pro-people decision to ensure justice.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=253382


----------



## Straight

*Have any of you noted the article &#8220;Leaving Crocodile tear for the killers in Bangladesh&#8221; on 19 March 2009 in American Chronicle ?*

Sunita Paul, the author has lately thrown some light on the activities of Grand Lad Joy in USA against the interest of Bangladesh Army. 

With that kind of friend of Bangladesh as Joy, do we really need any more enemy ?

*At the end, Sunita has raised an issue---very timely, very appropriate---as follows:*

What happened in Dhaka during February 25-26 is unimaginable and intolerable. *But, what is happening now is even worst. 

An elected government in Dhaka is rather active in salvaging the killers and their patrons instead of ensuring proper investigation and trial. On the other hand, it is also learnt that, investigations are unnecessarily delayed and interfered by the influential members of the government.*

For details, see American Chronicle | Leaving Crocodile tear for the killers in Bangladesh

Sunita Paul was born in 1952 in an affluent family in Kochin, India. She obtained her twice Masters in Political Science and journalism. Later she worked with a number of research institutions and started writing for nuemrous newspapers and periodicals in India and overseas. In recent times, her works have appeared in Sunday Ledger, African Times, Global Politician, Jerusalem Post, Women's World, Insight Magazine, Europe Post, The Asian Tribune, Countercurrents, American Thinker, Intelligence Reporteur etc.


----------



## Straight

M_Saint said:


> You seem like an admitting and enlightened person to me, brother. If you knew that Mujib was convicted for Agartala conspiracy, power wasn't handed to AL due to its victory through farce, its back stabbing on LFO then would you still pursue the route of Hindu conspiracy AKA seperating our land from bigger federation to ghettoise us through Muktijuddha?



I was about reply to your question---which perhaps I must. However, looking at all available (to me) reports, posts, articles in various newspapers, chronicles, blogs, forums I have access to, this morning, I am now haunted by a Question of mine---as regards to what is happening in connection to BDR mutiny. I need an answer to that first and fast. Can anyone help ?

*QUESTION:*

If the (lady) surgeon herself is against the patient-under-surgery, and the surgeon's son owns the only cemetry in the town....what chance of recovery the patient has got ?


----------



## leonblack08

Straight said:


> *Have any of you noted the article Leaving Crocodile tear for the killers in Bangladesh on 19 March 2009 in American Chronicle ?*
> 
> Sunita Paul, the author has lately thrown some light on the activities of Grand Lad Joy in USA against the interest of Bangladesh Army.
> 
> With that kind of friend of Bangladesh as Joy, do we really need any more enemy ?
> 
> *At the end, Sunita has raised an issue---very timely, very appropriate---as follows:*
> 
> What happened in Dhaka during February 25-26 is unimaginable and intolerable. *But, what is happening now is even worst.
> 
> An elected government in Dhaka is rather active in salvaging the killers and their patrons instead of ensuring proper investigation and trial. On the other hand, it is also learnt that, investigations are unnecessarily delayed and interfered by the influential members of the government.*
> 
> For details, see American Chronicle | Leaving Crocodile tear for the killers in Bangladesh
> 
> Sunita Paul was born in 1952 in an affluent family in Kochin, India. She obtained her twice Masters in Political Science and journalism. Later she worked with a number of research institutions and started writing for nuemrous newspapers and periodicals in India and overseas. In recent times, her works have appeared in Sunday Ledger, African Times, Global Politician, Jerusalem Post, Women's World, Insight Magazine, Europe Post, The Asian Tribune, Countercurrents, American Thinker, Intelligence Reporteur etc.



I would like to add to that,she is a pro-Israeli and she admits that.Read some of her articles in Global Politician.


----------



## HK-47

okay,is Joy still pissed off that elements of the army killed his grandad or he is a puppet under foreign control?


----------



## M_Saint

Straight said:


> If the (lady) surgeon herself is against the patient-under-surgery, and the surgeon's son owns the only cemetry in the town....what chance of recovery the patient has got ?



If the lady surgeon is Hasina, patient is Bangladesh and her son is as referred as AL then the chance of recovery is negetive, IMO.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Leaving Crocodile tear for the killers in Bangladesh*
*
Sunita Paul *

Human Rights Watch (HRW), a New York City based non-governmental organization, which sent a letter to Bangladeshi Prime Minister, Sheikh Hasina Wajed only few weeks back with the plea of dismantling Forces Intelligences of Bangladesh Armed Forces, has issued a fresh statement on the February Massacre, which took place inside Bangladesh Riffles (border security guards) headquarters in Dhaka, killing large number of Army officers, thus leaving numerous wounded and abused.

According to international news media, United States based Human Rights Watch urged Bangladesh's new democratically elected government on March 19, 2009 to end human rights abuses, saying there was widespread torture and intimidation in the country.

"The human rights situation in Bangladesh is poor. There is widespread torture and security agencies get away with murders, tortures and intimidations ... there is a culture of impunity that must be ended," Brad Adams, Asia director for Human Rights Watch, told a news conference.

"We expect the new government to keep its promises to address all these problems and this is what Bangladeshi voters expect."

Hasina told parliament recently that "Suggestions and opinions of the rights organizations will be duly incorporated in the government policy to uphold human rights."

Earlier on the day, Bangladesh government announced that it will hold court martial for paramilitary border guards involved in a mutiny last month in which more than 80 people were brutally murdered.

Nearly 200 members of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) have been detained for the revolt over wages that began on Feb. 25 at the headquarters of the paramilitary force in Dhaka and then spread to a dozen other towns.

"We have decided to try the mutineers under court martial, as the BDR is commanded and managed by the army regulations," Shafique Ahmed, minister for Law, Justice and parliamentary affairs told reporters.

"It will be ensure justice," he said.

The revolt, which lasted 33 hours and ended after the rebels laid down their arms, stoked concerns over the stability of Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's two-month-old civilian government.

Meanwhile, already controversial minister in the present government, who earlier said that militants have penetrated into Bangladesh´s law enforcing agencies and disciplined forces, told reporters on March 19, 2009 that the trial procedure of the BDR mutiny case will be the "speediest one possible".

Before I discuss the untold mystery of the sudden enthusiasm of Human Rights Watch, let me give here one more important fact.

Bangladeshi government has asked a team of the U.S. Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI) working in its capital Dhaka to help uncover any foreign links to last month's border guards mutiny. Guess who made such request! Yes, absolutely, it is none but the same Lt. Col. Faruk Khan. Experts opining on this specific request from the Bangladeshi authorities said, does the government want FBI to investigate foreign links or discover foreign link? Some even believe that, government must be inclined in using FBI in painting an imaginary foreign link story. It is even learnt from valid sources that, Bangladeshi authorities have requested FBI and other foreign investigators in identifying possible militant link to this sordid Massacre.

7-member FBI team is now in Dhaka, while a team of the Scotland Yard of the United Kingdom also came to Bangladesh to help probe into the last month's BDR carnage.



Again, let us get back to the HRW issue. Prior to sending their representative to Bangladesh only a couple of days back, this group had series of meetings with a number of important players in the ruling party in United States, including the son of the present Prime Minister. It was reported that Sajib Wajed Joy, who lives in United States for years, proclaims to be the advisor to his mother, Prime Minister Hasina Wajed.

Sajib had been extremely vocal against Bangladesh Armed Forces and he was interviewed or quoted in a number of influential medias in the worlds. Joy has close ties with several think-tanks in United States and reportedly hired one of such think-tank cum lobbyist group in continuing massive propaganda and persuation against DGFI (Directorate General of Forces Intelligence), Rapid Action Battalion (RAB), Bangladesh Army and army´s involvement in politics. Since the February Massacre in Dhaka in February, 2009, Sajib Wajed Joy repeatedly said that, the murders and mutiny inside the Bangladesh Riffles headquarters took place due to corruption of BDR officers (army officers on deputation), pressure upon BDR soldiers by the armymen and huge difference of facilities and other benefits of Bangladesh Army and the Bangladesh Riffles.

As part of Joy´s anti-army propaganda, a number of international groups were hired to intervene into the February Massacre issue. HRW´s latest statement might have certain links to such efforts of Joy. Moreover, many of the front-ranking Awami League leaders were directly or indirectly involved behind the BDR Mutiny. Meanwhile, two of the most controversial figures, whose names came at the front right after the mutiny, Jahangir Kabir Nanak (present a state minister for local government ministry) and Mirza Azam (ruling party´s whip in the parliament), have suddenly disappread from the media. It is even reported that, both were ready to flee the country, once the investigation reports were already done. Investigators so far have identified more than 15 Awami League and 8 BNP men held responsible for patronizing or instigating or funding the mutiny. Another city leader of the ruling party named Torab Ali Akhand (who earlier served in BDR) is already being grilled by investigation agencies after arrest. Akhand already mentioned names of a few influential Awami League leaders, including a close relative of the Prime Minister as his patron in the bloody mutiny. He also told interrogators that a few dozens of arms and thousands of round of ammunitions as well as ´some´ Arges grenades were taken from him by some leaders of Bangladesh Chatra League (Student´s front of the ruling party) and Jubo League (youth front of the ruling party). Torab was the custodian of looted arms, ammunitions and explosives from BDR headquarters after the mutiny. He also, at the instruction of an influential Awami League leader brought out prossession in favor of the mutiny to give encouragement to the mutineers.

What happened in Dhaka during February 25-26 is unimazinable and intollerable. But, what is happening now is even worst. An elected government in Dhaka is rather active in salvaging the killers and their patrons instead of ensuring proper investigation and trial. On the other hand, it is also learnt that, investigations are unnecessarily delayed and interfeared by the influential members of the governmemt.

American Chronicle | Leaving Crocodile tear for the killers in Bangladesh


----------



## Straight

M_Saint said:


> If the lady surgeon is Hasina, patient is Bangladesh and her son is as referred as AL then the chance of recovery is negetive, IMO.



In that case, let us ponder united what we can do to save now this ever-suffering land of ours---and refer less to those issues that may dis-integrate us more than whatever we are now.

Did you ever notice that ever-languishing mother who had brought up six sons who now earn and maintain own family, but who together do not take care of their mother as to make her happy. Is not it the same for our poor dear Bangladesh ?


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> I would like to add to that,she is a pro-Israeli and she admits that.Read some of her articles in Global Politician.



But is she yet capable of saying some truth that might help Bangladesh to understand who had stabbed us on the back ?

Yet, your point is well taken. I checked the following MOST SENSATIONAL leads ---as appear from various sources upon cross-checks---are as follows:

1. Joy had been working hard to damage DGFI and Bangladesh Armed Forces since last few weeks, and also post-BDR carnage weeks : *Corroborated *: Herald Tribune & Sunita in American Chronicle 
2. Outside hands are behind his carnage---not a spontaneous mutiny to realize demands : *Corroborated* : FBI, SP Akand & other sources
3.3 decision makers of this Govt. involved----Ref: Sepoy Sepoy Kajol, Sepoy Selim, and Zakir @ sources in Investigators to Spcl Correspondent of The Naya Diganta. One of then got elected in recent election. *Not corroborated *by any yet
4.Torab Ali was involved in some preparatory meeting and Procession on behalf of &#8216;rouge&#8217; BDR : *Corroborated *: News Reports
5. Nanok was found in conversation with DAD Towhid even before the occurance that Nanok declines: : *Corroborated* : News Reports
6.Nanok & Ajam were about to flee. Sunita in American Chronicle , *not corroborated *by any yet
7.Nanok & Ajom have suddenly disappeared from the media : *Corroborated *: News Reports
8. State Minister Nanok is the first one of BAL Govt. to announce : Crores of Tk changed hands: : *Corroborated* : News Reports
9. JMB is involved, says Commerce Minister: *Contradicted *by Investigators
10. SQC is involved : Reports Indian Press : *Not Corroborated *by local News Reports
11.15 X BAL and 8 X BNP men are involved : Sunita in American Chronicle, *not corroborated by* any 
12. 4 X Planners' Meetings were held by BDR DADs, NCOs & Sepoys in beteen 16th and 23rd March. Important Political persons were contacted by these planners. Reported again by The Naya Diganta (22 March 09) :*Not corroborated by any * See: http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/fullnews.asp?News_ID=135339&sec=1

Note that #11---the most conflicting lead---is supplied by Sunita but not yet been corroborated. 

Also---the most sensational #3 & #12----have not been corroborated yet. *These 2 leads, if valid, can determine presence / absence of any state power behind the carnage. *

#6 is also an &#8216;eye-opener&#8217; lead by Sunita but not yet corroborated.

*TO ALL : In case any above are mis-stated, please correct as you find.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I am surprised about how Salahuddin Shoiab Choudhury and Sunita Paul know so much. I have noticed some of what they say is actually never corroborated or were proved entirely false and is usually based on speculation. Nevertheless on some points they are dead right. I think a large part of what they write is sensationalism but containing an essential core of truth and inside information probably provided by MOSSAD or CIA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Straight said:


> Note that #11---the most conflicting lead---is supplied by Sunita but not yet been corroborated.



I would not be surprised if this was true,we know in many families a brother is AL leader and another is BNP leader,so that they always remain in power one way or the other.This people what we call as *"subidhabadi" *can do anything for their profit.That includes damaging their own country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

So far investigation has found quite a few leads. Some with corroboration and some are still in process of further investigation and some of the leads are oblivious but we may never find concrete evidence because by nature of the plan, scheme and party/foreign country involvement. But talking to different sources here is the general understanding and leads:

*Planning*

1)	BDR massacre was done under direct sponsorship, planning and supervision of India.

2)	In this massacre plan, there are two major stake holders. India and Awami League top leadership mostly inspired by Sheik Hasina and her son Joy. Indian goal and benefit does not need any explanation but Hasina, her son and her sister has old grudge against Bangladesh Army as institution. This massacre plan further intensified after detainment of Hasina during interim administration of 2007-2008. 

3)	Overall plan was made in India and executed by India but closely coordinated with Awami League stake holders and involved local team. 

*Execution*

4)	This massacre of army officers was planned and executed by involving two different teams. Creation of two different teams was not only for planning and operation effectiveness but also for propaganda benefit and cover up plan.

5)	One team was BDR insiders and CORE of that team had no more than 20-30 people. This insider team was instigated and prepped to create unrest, break chain of command and distraction. Their job was to hold the DG and all other officers&#8217; hostage to pursue made up grievances. Most of this BDR inside team was kept in dark about existence of second team and about the impending mass officers killing mission. 

6)	Another team of foreign/Indian origin was used for most of the massacre. This second team was well aware of BDR inside team and their job was to kill as many officers within short time and get out.

*Escape, Propaganda and Plan for Cover-up*

7)	As different newspaper, some army officers (in conversation with PM) indicated and investigators found evidence that top Awami League leaders and ministers (Sahara Khatun, Shoel Taj, Jahangir Kabir Nanok, and Mirza Azam) are involved. 

8)	Awami League govt not only knew what will take place in Peelkhana but also entrusted with plan to hold off any army action and create safe passage for both external/Indian and internal BDR team. 

9)	As with any high stake anti state subversive operation, master planner and stake holders in this case planned for high intensity propaganda war to derail the investigation, cover-up and corner the armed forces even further. To this end different set of Awami League ministers and leaders has been used including Prime Minister own son with endless supply of money and reach to US think tank and media outlets.

10)	Goal of this propaganda are to confuse and divert public attention, delay investigation and ultimately keep the sponsor, instigator, stake holders and involvement of second team from investigation and public knowledge. That left only one involve party to be convicted, that is BDR inside team. But some already suspect that some of the inside team members might have fled Bangladesh and may eventually be killed by master planner and sponsor of this massacre.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Proud2Indian

idune said:


> So far investigation has found quite a few leads. Some with corroboration and some are still in process of further investigation and some of the leads are oblivious but we may never find concrete evidence because by nature of the plan, scheme and party/foreign country involvement. But talking to different sources here is the general understanding and leads:
> 
> *Planning*
> 
> 1)	BDR massacre was done under direct sponsorship, planning and supervision of India.



WHooa...what leads...what understanding....U mean the trial on this forum...your govt. has not said anyhing....people involved with investigation has not said anyhing.....


idune said:


> 2)	In this massacre plan, there are two major stake holders. India and Awami League top leadership mostly inspired by Sheik Hasina and her son Joy. Indian goal and benefit does not need any explanation but Hasina, her son and her sister has old grudge against Bangladesh Army as institution. This massacre plan further intensified after detainment of Hasina during interim administration of 2007-2008.
> 
> 3)	Overall plan was made in India and executed by India but closely coordinated with Awami League stake holders and involved local team.



gr8 more verdict from trial on this forum...truth..well who cares .....



idune said:


> *Execution*
> 
> 4)	This massacre of army officers was planned and executed by involving two different teams. Creation of two different teams was not only for planning and operation effectiveness but also for propaganda benefit and cover up plan.
> 
> 5)	One team was BDR insiders and CORE of that team had no more than 20-30 people. This insider team was instigated and prepped to create unrest, break chain of command and distraction. Their job was to hold the DG and all other officers&#8217; hostage to pursue made up grievances. Most of this BDR inside team was kept in dark about existence of second team and about the impending mass officers killing mission.
> 
> 6)	Another team of foreign/Indian origin was used for most of the massacre. This second team was well aware of BDR inside team and their job was to kill as many officers within short time and get out.
> 
> *Escape, Propaganda and Plan for Cover-up*
> 
> 7)	As different newspaper, some army officers (in conversation with PM) indicated and investigators found evidence that top Awami League leaders and ministers (Sahara Khatun, Shoel Taj, Jahangir Kabir Nanok, and Mirza Azam) are involved.
> 
> 8)	Awami League govt not only knew what will take place in Peelkhana but also entrusted with plan to hold off any army action and create safe passage for both external/Indian and internal BDR team.
> 
> 9)	As with any high stake anti state subversive operation, master planner and stake holders in this case planned for high intensity propaganda war to derail the investigation, cover-up and corner the armed forces even further. To this end different set of Awami League ministers and leaders has been used including Prime Minister own son with endless supply of money and reach to US think tank and media outlets.
> 
> 10)	Goal of this propaganda are to confuse and divert public attention, delay investigation and ultimately keep the sponsor, instigator, stake holders and involvement of second team from investigation and public knowledge. That left only one involve party to be convicted, that is BDR inside team. But some already suspect that some of the inside team members might have fled Bangladesh and may eventually be killed by master planner and sponsor of this massacre.



Well guess u r not intrested in truth...well whatever suits you...but remember Pakistan all the time denied that terrorism is germenating on their homeland...and now the they have the whole monster to fight...point...either you find the truth and hold the person responsible...even if its India......or Just keep feeding rumors and just play the rhetoric politics....but in case of later truth will haunt the future of BD


tx


----------



## Straight

Proud2Indian said:


> WHooa...what leads...what understanding....U mean the trial on this forum...your govt. has not said anyhing....people involved with investigation has not said anyhing.....
> 
> gr8 more verdict from trial on this forum...truth..well who cares .....
> 
> Well guess u r not intrested in truth...well whatever suits you...but remember Pakistan all the time denied that terrorism is germenating on their homeland...and now the they have the whole monster to fight...point...either you find the truth and hold the person responsible...even if its India......or Just keep feeding rumors and just play the rhetoric politics....but in case of later truth will haunt the future of BD
> 
> tx



With due regards to you, I dont see why you should be upset.

idune has not submitted any FIR or Charge Sheet here. I think he has put forward a plausible theory covering possible motive, plan & execution pattern and associated other activities of perpetrators----astonishingly which appears to be parallel with that of many others in Bangladesh. That means : still there are many who have other theories of their own.

Like idune----a good many other Bangladeshis are having trials of there own at home or in any forum of their choice---because people widely lost their trust and hope----based on several events staged by BAL Govt----to get a timely true report on BDR carnage under current BAL Govt. BAL lost the first layer of their face, and already has come under doubt by general mass. *These 'private trials' one day will have severe strength of its own---you may trust this.*

My findings / comments are as below [in blue]:

*Planning*
1) BDR massacre was done under direct sponsorship, planning and supervision of India..* Most think so*

2) In this massacre plan, there are two major stake holders. India and Awami LeagueThe motive is thought wider by many. This massacre plan further intensified after detainment of Hasina during interim administration of 2007-2008.---*a possibility to some *

3) Overall plan was made.. * Most think so. *

*Execution*
4) This massacre of army officers was planned and executed by involving two different teams*Shared by many*

5) One team was BDR insiders and CORE of that team had no more than 20-30 people  *Most think so. *

6) Another team of foreign/Indian origin was used for most of the massacre *Most think so, but are still looking for hard evidence or atleast more corroboration in support.*

*Escape, Propaganda and Plan for Cover-up*
7) As different newspaper..*Many include Taposh and indicate him to be the man (with Torab) behind the procession.* 

8) Awami League govt not only knew *Many are convinced of this, even if not all of above. *

9) As with any high stake anti state subversive operation*Many think so *

10) Goal of this propaganda are .. *Many think so.*


----------



## gromell

Al-zakir said:


> off topic but it's need to be address....
> So out of all relevant issues, you decided to picked on survivor with irrelevant questions because he contribute positively to this thread. Who are you and what's your point anyway? Why can't you think outside the box if you are really a Bangladeshi though I have doubt and what different does it make whether he is Pakistani or Bangladeshi. He feel close to Bangladesh and pay closer attention to bd's affair just like some of us also worry about Pakistan. Maybe you forgot that Bangladesh was part of Pakistan on time in the history. Either contribute positively or be invisible from the thread.



I asked a question to survivor just because I am really curious. I have very simple mind and I do not pick people,like for example you picked me. I would appreciate if you know the answer to my question and then reply to my post. Thanks.


----------



## gromell

leonblack08 said:


> Having interest about Bangladeshi matter does not make one Bangladeshi.If that was the case then we are probably Pakistani,Chinese,Russian,American,Indian and what more.As we have interest on their matter.
> 
> You have to respect the identity one shows here.



If I really meant what you understood from my writing, I'd not be in this forum in the first place brother. I asked him if he was a Bangladeshi or Pakistani. Very simple and harmless question. We just like to take things a bit too far


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> So far investigation has found quite a few leads. Some with corroboration and some are still in process of further investigation and some of the leads are oblivious but we may never find concrete evidence because by nature of the plan, scheme and party/foreign country involvement. But talking to different sources here is the general understanding and leads:
> 
> *Planning*
> 
> 1)	BDR massacre was done under direct sponsorship, planning and supervision of India.
> 
> 2)	In this massacre plan, there are two major stake holders. India and Awami League top leadership mostly inspired by Sheik Hasina and her son Joy. Indian goal and benefit does not need any explanation but Hasina, her son and her sister has old grudge against Bangladesh Army as institution. This massacre plan further intensified after detainment of Hasina during interim administration of 2007-2008.
> 
> 3)	Overall plan was made in India and executed by India but closely coordinated with Awami League stake holders and involved local team.
> 
> *Execution*
> 
> 4)	This massacre of army officers was planned and executed by involving two different teams. Creation of two different teams was not only for planning and operation effectiveness but also for propaganda benefit and cover up plan.
> 
> 5)	One team was BDR insiders and CORE of that team had no more than 20-30 people. This insider team was instigated and prepped to create unrest, break chain of command and distraction. Their job was to hold the DG and all other officers hostage to pursue made up grievances. Most of this BDR inside team was kept in dark about existence of second team and about the impending mass officers killing mission.
> 
> 6)	Another team of foreign/Indian origin was used for most of the massacre. This second team was well aware of BDR inside team and their job was to kill as many officers within short time and get out.
> 
> *Escape, Propaganda and Plan for Cover-up*
> 
> 7)	As different newspaper, some army officers (in conversation with PM) indicated and investigators found evidence that top Awami League leaders and ministers (Sahara Khatun, Shoel Taj, Jahangir Kabir Nanok, and Mirza Azam) are involved.
> 
> 8)	Awami League govt not only knew what will take place in Peelkhana but also entrusted with plan to hold off any army action and create safe passage for both external/Indian and internal BDR team.
> 
> 9)	As with any high stake anti state subversive operation, master planner and stake holders in this case planned for high intensity propaganda war to derail the investigation, cover-up and corner the armed forces even further. To this end different set of Awami League ministers and leaders has been used including Prime Minister own son with endless supply of money and reach to US think tank and media outlets.
> 
> 10)	Goal of this propaganda are to confuse and divert public attention, delay investigation and ultimately keep the sponsor, instigator, stake holders and involvement of second team from investigation and public knowledge. That left only one involve party to be convicted, that is BDR inside team. But some already suspect that some of the inside team members might have fled Bangladesh and may eventually be killed by master planner and sponsor of this massacre.



To summarize you.

1.A total of around 20-30 BDR Insider's involved. Which according to you have fled bangladesh.

2.Foreign/Indian team which pulled the trigger, while the BDR Insider team was creating unrest.

3.AL gave safe passage to the executioner, with the BDR team in the premise and the BD Army covering the premise from outside.

4.Government machinery is being used to create propoganda war to derail the investigation and corner the BD army. All this while you have a institution called army and FBI investigating this in parallel.


Why dont you approach your supreme court and ask them to look into this serious allegation's whereby YOUR country's PM herself is involved in having early knowledge of this massacre. You should file a public litigation against her for derailment of her duty as a PM.


You should ask your chief of army for an a answer as to why did the army allow the executioners a safe passage? An institution which has the capability to overthrow a government, capability to elect a care taker government, can very well take hasina to task. Let your army bring justice. If they cant, let BDR do the honors.

You should lastly call upon your media and ask them to confront India's propaganda war. Just think of how low it would make them feel to know that a foreign government engineered this carnage and is actively creating a false propaganda to blame it on you poor soul's. Wake up BD media. Wake up and fight against this monster's.

Lastly i would suggest FBI to seek you for your deep analytic skills. I would remember this post with fond memories.


----------



## Proud2Indian

Straight said:


> With due regards to you, I dont see why you should be upset.
> 
> idune has not submitted any FIR or Charge Sheet here. I think he has put forward a plausible theory covering possible motive, plan & execution pattern and associated other activities of perpetrators----astonishingly which appears to be parallel with that of many others in Bangladesh. That means : still there are many who have other theories of their own.
> 
> Like idune----a good many other Bangladeshis are having trials of there own at home or in any forum of their choice---because people widely lost their trust and hope----based on several events staged by BAL Govt----to get a timely true report on BDR carnage under current BAL Govt. BAL lost the first layer of their face, and already has come under doubt by general mass. *These 'private trials' one day will have severe strength of its own---you may trust this.*
> 
> My findings / comments are as below [in blue]:
> 
> *Planning*
> 1) BDR massacre was done under direct sponsorship, planning and supervision of India..* Most think so*
> 
> 2) In this massacre plan, there are two major stake holders. India and Awami LeagueThe motive is thought wider by many. This massacre plan further intensified after detainment of Hasina during interim administration of 2007-2008.---*a possibility to some *
> 
> 3) Overall plan was made.. * Most think so. *
> 
> *Execution*
> 4) This massacre of army officers was planned and executed by involving two different teams*Shared by many*
> 
> 5) One team was BDR insiders and CORE of that team had no more than 20-30 people  *Most think so. *
> 
> 6) Another team of foreign/Indian origin was used for most of the massacre *Most think so, but are still looking for hard evidence or atleast more corroboration in support.*
> 
> *Escape, Propaganda and Plan for Cover-up*
> 7) As different newspaper..*Many include Taposh and indicate him to be the man (with Torab) behind the procession.*
> 
> 8) Awami League govt not only knew *Many are convinced of this, even if not all of above. *
> 
> 9) As with any high stake anti state subversive operation*Many think so *
> 
> 10) Goal of this propaganda are .. *Many think so.*



Well I agree 2 ur points....I will suggest pls read what I wrote in end.....Whoever is the culprit....India or any other country or any internal grp...tackle them head-on...If BD in its obsession with India overlooks the real culprit then in future they will have to pay the heavy price....

tx


----------



## TopCat

Stumper said:


> To summarize you.
> 
> 1.A total of around 20-30 BDR Insider's involved. Which according to you have fled bangladesh.


Thats true. Also our past experience does suggest that.


> 2.Foreign/Indian team which pulled the trigger, while the BDR Insider team was creating unrest.


There may or may not be any foreign national involved but certainly there were foreign money in the whole affair.


> 3.AL gave safe passage to the executioner, with the BDR team in the premise and the BD Army covering the premise from outside.


Well, there were safe passages. Army were not covering the area and were not within their jurisdiction. It was home ministry who suppose to do that. Army were brought in but were not given any responsibility and also pushed them back in accordance with BDR demand. Either govt wanted Army to suffer a blow or they miserably failed to handle the situation or did not know what suppose to be done.
BD govt is run by WOMEN now. Hasina, Motia, Sajeda, Shahara, Dipu are the major decision maker with the support of Hasinas personal lawyer, personal physician, personal assistant, personal relatives etc.... This is not a govt but a bunch of jokers..



> 4.Government machinery is being used to create propoganda war to derail the investigation and corner the BD army. All this while you have a institution called army and FBI investigating this in parallel.


They are trying but this time might be different. we have to wait and see.


> Why dont you approach your supreme court and ask them to look into this serious allegation's whereby YOUR country's PM herself is involved in having early knowledge of this massacre. You should file a public litigation against her for derailment of her duty as a PM.


Well, have you come from a first world country? Seems like you dont understand how things are run in this sub continent.


> You should ask your chief of army for an a answer as to why did the army allow the executioners a safe passage? An institution which has the capability to overthrow a government, capability to elect a care taker government, can very well take hasina to task. Let your army bring justice. If they cant, let BDR do the honors.


Army just handed over power to an elected govt and they wanted to work with the govt. That just make sense.



> You should lastly call upon your media and ask them to confront India's propaganda war. Just think of how low it would make them feel to know that a foreign government engineered this carnage and is actively creating a false propaganda to blame it on you poor soul's. Wake up BD media. Wake up and fight against this monster's.
> Lastly i would suggest FBI to seek you for your deep analytic skills. I would remember this post with fond memories.



We are still in the mindset of not calling any country's name in an open media, which might put the country in risk of war. Indian media is doing it for the last few years, we might start that as well. Not sure when...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> There may or may not be any foreign national involved but certainly there were foreign money in the whole affair.



Either you have not read idune or you wish to overlook. Here is what he wrote 
"Another team of foreign/Indian origin was used for most of the massacre"



iajdani said:


> Well, there were safe passages. Army were not covering the area and were not within their jurisdiction. It was home ministry who suppose to do that. Army were brought in but were not given any responsibility and also pushed them back in accordance with BDR demand. Either govt wanted Army to suffer a blow or they miserably failed to handle the situation or did not know what suppose to be done.


In any case army was there. And if one was to belive you, killers left inspte of army being there (for whatever reason, not covering the whole area, etc). So why aint you questioning your army. They were party to it. 



iajdani said:


> BD govt is run by WOMEN now. Hasina, Motia, Sajeda, Shahara, Dipu are the major decision maker with the support of Hasinas personal lawyer, personal physician, personal assistant, personal relatives etc.... This is not a govt but a bunch of jokers..


And your point is? .. that your citizens elected this bunch of jokers by Majority was a mistake?





iajdani said:


> Well, have you come from a first world country? Seems like you dont understand how things are run in this sub continent.


Yours is a democracy .. aint it? or are you one of those who will pleasantly sit in his park avenue home and keep on writing a thesis on how to wipe out poverty?



iajdani said:


> *We* are still in the mindset of not calling any country's name in an open media, which might put the country in risk of war. Indian media is doing it for the last few years, we might start that as well. Not sure when...



So now the bunch of fools become a "We". I assume your position is that in nutshell, your Government, BDR and army were part to the whole show of carnage and rescue. And that no one, i repeat "No one" is blaming India for this. Well if thats the case maybe you can explain the basis of your theories. What proof has been gathered to point to my country.

Until you do this, Would suggest you to let FBI and your government to do the job and stop blaming my country till your country and army declares the culprits.


----------



## Straight

*Sunita has hit again with Playing the militant card in American Chronicle.* See American Chronicle | Playing the militant card

This time her energy is focused to unravel---thru analysis---the mystery behind Faruks relentless crusade to tiewith BDR mutiny---- unseen militants thus clearing all the potential suspects who hold important positions in the ruling party.

Finally she detected the reason Faruk Khan, an ex-army man is one of the most over-ambitious politicians in Bangladesh, who aspires of becoming the next number one figure in Bangladesh Awami League.---she meant President of BAL.

As a proof, she referred to a blog : www. faruqhan.blogspot.com where really and interestingly ----he is portrayed as ´Next Generation Leader of Bangladesh´, found out Sunita. 

Sunita also raised a crucial question: Why BAL men were allowed to make comments on the investigation while BAL government imposed restrictions on CID ?

Sunita continued in self-response: Some analysts feel that, the reason behind imposing restrictions on CID could be because they [CID investigators] were always rejecting the statement of Faruk Khan of militant connection or foreign connection etc behind the February carnage

So, Sunitas summary is:

1. Faruk should go unabated with his convenient statement on who is behind BDR Mutiny.
2. CID should not contradict his statement.
3. He is after the highest hottest seat of BAL 

* A deadly combination of comments, indeed.*


----------



## leonblack08

gromell said:


> If I really meant what you understood from my writing, I'd not be in this forum in the first place brother. I asked him if he was a Bangladeshi or Pakistani. Very simple and harmless question. We just like to take things a bit too far



Alright then May be I misunderstood your post,but if you want to ask these personal question,use the private messaging option.


----------



## Straight

Proud2Indian said:


> Well I agree 2 ur points....I will suggest pls read what I wrote in end.....Whoever is the culprit....India or any other country or any internal grp...tackle them head-on...If BD in its obsession with India overlooks the real culprit then in future they will have to pay the heavy price....
> 
> tx



Your comment 'in end' is *100% valid.* If the 'real culprit' slips off, Bangaldesh will go under heavier peril. *Zero obsession, Zero emotion, Zero tolerance.*


----------



## leonblack08

Stumper said:


> In any case army was there. And if one was to belive you, killers left inspte of army being there (for whatever reason, not covering the whole area, etc). So why aint you questioning your army. They were party to it.



Army was pushed back and not allowed to take action,although they wanted to crackdown.You didn't hear and probably won't understand the conversations between angry Army members and Sheikh Hasina in sena Kunjo.The main reason for discontent was this reason.They were pushed back by Govt. order after the mutineers demanded.Thus making way for the rebel escape.
This off course made Army very angry but as they are loyal to the govt.,they followed them.


----------



## Stumper

leonblack08 said:


> Army was pushed back and not allowed to take action,although they wanted to crackdown.You didn't hear and probably won't understand the conversations between angry Army members and Sheikh Hasina in sena Kunjo.The main reason for discontent was this reason.They were pushed back by Govt. order after the mutineers demanded.Thus making way for the rebel escape.
> This off course made Army very angry but as they are loyal to the govt.,they followed them.



Agreed Leon. In her finite wisdom she choose to solve this thing by negotiation, which i believe would have seemed fair had this incident ended up calm. In hindsight we and you know that those butchers were simply buying time. But was she in a position to know the intention of the mutineer's.

None the less, How does all this make my country a suspect?


----------



## idune

@ stumper and proud2indian

Reading your post begging the same response as I had given to another Indian member few days back. 

I am afraid I have to say (few other did already) your questions are begging information way in junior league when we have posted information and analysis from much high from premier league.

Although, most of your questions answered by analysis and post already you have lot to catching up to do.

But start with the premise that root of the contention here is that Indian doctrine and its hegemonic interest advocate control and interference in Bangladesh social, political, economic, defense and all most all other elements of Bangladesh independence and sovereignty. While Bangladesh and majority of its people do not accept Indian design and interferences as no self respecting nation can accept that either. India and most Indians on the other hand see Indian controlling interest as legitimate doctrine as part of aspiration for greater India.


----------



## leonblack08

Stumper said:


> Agreed Leon. In her finite wisdom she choose to solve this thing by negotiation, which i believe would have seemed fair had this incident ended up calm. In hindsight we and you know that those butchers were simply buying time. But was she in a position to know the intention of the mutineer's.
> 
> None the less, How does all this make my country a suspect?



Suspicion list is way different from convicted list,so don't feel bad yet.We feel kind of same,when there is Bomb blast in India and "BD terrorists" are suspected,but it turns out to be someone else.

1.India is in suspicion list because India is a net gainer of the overall situation,don't ask for details,by now you probably memorized those.

2.The action of "pro-Indian" govt. in BD is very suspicious.That makes normal people like me wonder,"are they acting under the supervision of India?"

3.Some interesting facts,which just don't add up.Like Indian media knowing "Inside-out" of the rebellion and more.

Just wait for the Military investigation report to come out.Inshallah it will be the correct one,the Govt. one can never be impartial,so don't trust it.Especially the JMB thing.JMB was under severe check of RAB.After AL govt. came to power,many JMB members were arrested by RAB,thus making it weaker(it was already weak when its top brass was arrested and executed).So it sounds absurd that it can conduct such massive operation.


----------



## TopCat

Stumper said:


> In any case army was there. And if one was to belive you, killers left inspte of army being there (for whatever reason, not covering the whole area, etc). So why aint you questioning your army. They were party to it.


army were there but they were bared to take any action. Also the whole even was outside of their jurisdiction and was under home ministry.


> And your point is? .. that your citizens elected this bunch of jokers by Majority was a mistake?


Most of them except those women were unelected. people voted AL and 14 party alliance to power not Hasina and her gangue. She completely bypassed AL and 14 party and running the country on her wish. 
I am ashamed to talk bad about my PM but in every move she takes her corrupt and crooked sister Rehana(not elected) with her. Even when she gone to pay homage for language movement, Rehana were there with PM and President on the same stand. Can you beleive that how she breaks all the national protocol only to promote nepotism.
She also made her personal physician, personal lawyer, personal assistant to the top post of the governent and none of them are elected. I can go on for ever.



> Yours is a democracy .. aint it? or are you one of those who will pleasantly sit in his park avenue home and keep on writing a thesis on how to wipe out poverty?


I could not do much but I try my best within my own capacity and its not sitting in park avenue but sitting in the paddy field of BD. 



> So now the bunch of fools become a "We". I assume your position is that in nutshell, your Government, BDR and army were part to the whole show of carnage and rescue. And that no one, i repeat "No one" is blaming India for this. Well if thats the case maybe you can explain the basis of your theories. What proof has been gathered to point to my country.
> Until you do this, Would suggest you to let FBI and your government to do the job and stop blaming my country till your country and army declares the culprits.


Who said no one????? They just did not do it official. Why do you think FBI is here and why they were asked to look into the foreign link??? After the event, your ambassador just disappeared from media and all public apearances. He could not even manage an appointment and say sympathy to the government but all other countries already did. Govt is avoiding India which never occured in the history of BD. Your response to the whole mutiny was, send paratrooper to our border..... So dont ask me anymore...


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> Agreed Leon. In her finite wisdom she choose to solve this thing by negotiation, which i believe would have seemed fair had this incident ended up calm. In hindsight we and you know that those butchers were simply buying time. But was she in a position to know the intention of the mutineer's.
> 
> None the less, How does all this make my country a suspect?



You post clearly shows you have very poor knowledge about what was behind and what took place on the ground. 

So as a Indian why are you defending action of a foreign PM based on speculation of wisdom and what not. Should it be any clearer where your spin leads to and motive behind it? I dont think what posted already about Indian involvement can be questioned once Indian reaction was visible.


----------



## TopCat

Stumper said:


> Agreed Leon. In her finite wisdom she choose to solve this thing by negotiation, which i believe would have seemed fair had this incident ended up calm. In hindsight we and you know that those butchers were simply buying time. But was she in a position to know the intention of the mutineer's.
> 
> None the less, How does all this make my country a suspect?



The sad part is, govt knew most of the officers are dead by noon and i believe that includes Hasina. But they acted like they did not know nothing and trying to calm the situation. 
Thats part one. but in part two when they engaged in negotiation, how serious were they??? No govt high ups were there to negotiate, not task force, no high level monitoring cell and progress nothing. Either they lacked the expertise or the political force who suppose to back her up (which power hungry hasina already marginalized) did not back her up. It took her 2 days get things sorted and come up with a public speech, by then every body is dead and all the mutineers gone.


----------



## idune

@about Indian response here

Aside from Indian master role in the massacre, Indian government threat to intervene to save their subversive asset inside Bangladesh and subsequently mobilizing and moving military assets close to Bangladesh border *implicated India even further.
*
So anything Indians are saying here and elsewhere should be construed as intrusion and diversion tactics as sponsor and stakeholder of this massacre. If findings presented by different sources were not really pointing to culprits behind massacres and their subversive plan, why else Indians would be so up in arms for a mere post in this forum? 

Straight thanks for your analysis.

Iajdani, if one comes with intention to confuse and divert no amount of facts and reasoning matters at the end. But thanks for your effort.


----------



## idune

Looks like as different investigative sources were correct, involved BDR inside team and knowledgeable member of BDR getting (would be) killed.




> 10)	Goal of this propaganda are to confuse and divert public attention, delay investigation and ultimately keep the sponsor, instigator, stake holders and involvement of second team from investigation and public knowledge. That left only one involve party to be convicted, that is BDR inside team. But some already suspect that some of the inside team members might have fled Bangladesh and may eventually be killed by master planner and sponsor of this massacre.



-----------------------------------------------------------------------
*Another BDR soldier dies * 

Sun, Mar 22nd, 2009 12:48 pm BdST

Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, March 22 (bdnews24.com)Another Bangladesh Rifles soldier died at the border force's Peelkhana headquarters Sunday, police said.

The deceased Lance Naik Mobarak Hossain, ID 48235, formerly posted at Rifles Security Unit, was arrested after the carnage and was under treatment at BDR Hospital, Lalbagh police sub-inspector Shajahan Mia told bdnews24.com.

"Two police constables carried him to Dhaka Medical college Hospital Sunday at 10:40 am, where the duty doctor declared Mobarak dead."

Shajahan Mia said, it was not a case of suicide.

The dead body of a border guard was found at BDR headquarters on Mar 9, having reportedly committed suicide by hanging. Another BDR man died on March 17, after reportedly falling ill at Peelkhana.

Another BDR soldier dies :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

Leon, today is March 23rd. Do you have any specific reason to post March 2nd, 3 weeks old news?


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Leon, today is March 23rd. Do you have any specific reason to post March 2nd, 3 weeks old news?



It was on Bdnews24,didn't check the date.I thought it was fresh news.Hold on I am checking it again.


http://www.bdnews24.com/details.php?id=79421&cid=2&aoth=1

Date given:Sat, Mar 21st, 2009 9:21 pm BdST

So there is a printing mistake on the article I guess.


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> It was on Bdnews24,didn't check the date.I thought it was fresh news.Hold on I am checking it again.




I have checked other major newspapers and there were no news of 38 BDR men arrested on March 21st or around that date.

bdnews24 posted the news on March 21st but news dated March 2nd. It can be safely concluded bdnews24 is playing someone game.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> bdnews24 posted the news on March 21st but news dated March 2nd.



Then I am deleting it.I thought these were new arrests.


----------



## leonblack08

*153 mutiny suspects sent to jail*

*One hundred and fifty-three Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) mutiny suspects were sent to jail today in connection with the BDR carnage case.
*
The move was taken when Criminal Investigation Department (CID) police produced the 153 BDR jawans before the Chief Metropolitan Magistrate&#8217;s (CMM) Court, Dhaka around 5:30pm and prayed to shown them arrested in the mutiny case.

Metropolitan Magistrate Faisal Atiq Bin Kader granted the petition for showing them arrested in the case and sent them to jail, as the CID did not seek any remand for them.

The case was filed with the Lalbagh Police Station.

*Meantime, Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) also detained 14 more border guards for their alleged involvement with the killings and lootings at the BDR Pilkhana headquarters on February 25-26.*

*Rab said they collected important information on the BDR carnage from the arrestees.*

The arrestees were handed over to Lalbagh police for taking next legal actions against them.

The same court also placed sepoys Gofran Mallick and Gausul Azam on a three-day remand each and Abdul Latif on a seven-day remand when CID senior Assistant Superintendent of Police (ASP) Abdul Kahar Akand produced them before the court and sought remand against them.

*CID is also interrogating 34 taking them in the custody.*

CID has so far showed a total 328 BDR mutiny suspects arrested in the case.

The Daily Star - Details News

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This one is today's news.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I hear that a leaflet has been circulated in the cantonment in the name of some Islamic front threatening officers that their children will be kidnapped if sent to school. Does anyone know about this? If this is true then this is a serious escalation and clearly the Islamic angle is a ploy.


----------



## leonblack08

MBI Munshi said:


> I hear that a leaflet has been circulated in the cantonment in the name of some Islamic front threatening officers that their children will be kidnapped if sent to school. Does anyone know about this? If this is true then this is a serious escalation and clearly the Islamic angle is a ploy.



Not sure about it but many English medium schools have been threatened I heard,claiming they will bomb when there are classes going on.Point to be noted,many officer's children study in these English medium schools.Moreover,pahela Baishakh is coming on.So won't be surprised if something actually happens or *made to happen*.


----------



## SurvivoR

MBI Munshi said:


> I hear that a leaflet has been circulated in the cantonment in the name of some Islamic front threatening officers that their children will be kidnapped if sent to school. Does anyone know about this? If this is true then this is a serious escalation and clearly the Islamic angle is a ploy.



The English Medium schools ( i guess 108 schools) in Dhaka last week held a meeting and asked for increasing security although there was no such news about circulation of any such leaflet. Now if this has happend after a week of that meeting then indeed Bangladeshis should be carefull someone is also trying to create another Islamic monster in BD just to carry on their international agenda of WoT.


----------



## SurvivoR

Some ruling party high ups had secret meetings with the conspirators before the BDR Mutiny :Nayadiganta Investigative Report March 20 edition ( Bangla text ) 

http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/2009/03/20/fullnews.asp?News_ID=134966&sec=1


----------



## TopCat

SurvivoR said:


> Some ruling party high ups had secret meetings with the conspirators before the BDR Mutiny :Nayadiganta Investigative Report March 20 edition ( Bangla text )
> 
> ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::



Where did you learn Bangla????


----------



## Straight

Stumper said:


> Agreed Leon. In her finite wisdom she choose to solve this thing by negotiation, which i believe would have seemed fair had this incident ended up calm. In hindsight we and you know that those butchers were simply buying time. But was she in a position to know the intention of the mutineer's.
> 
> None the less, How does all this make my country a suspect?



*Q 1= But was she in a position to know the intention of the mutineer's?*
Yes--from all available news report, she *must have known*, though she always acted as if not. When RAB & Police personnel knew by late morning 25th Feb 09 that killing has taken place, which must have reached top-brass within minutes, [see The daily Star 26th Feb 09 edition in net] and PM at top does not know---it can not happen. If it does happen, she is simply incapable. Please accept this as fact.

*Q 2= How does all this make my country a suspect ?*
Through circumstantial evidence and simply by association. Entering the barn, if you find substantial chunk of hays have clearly been eaten up, and there were only a cow and a dog inside---whom do you implicate ? If BAL or SH is implicated, India comes in smooth as silk----remotely or physically involved : that is a matter proof.

India and BAL are becoming each other's liability (not asset any more), and India---otherwise on the path of progress---showing here arrogantly a 'loser&#8217;s' attitude which you should correct.

I am sure you will refrain from the embarassing attempt with that 'out-of-mileage' immediate next question (as has been noted in this forum) : *How come you elected BAL with a record mandate ?---and now talking this & that.*

*Please note: ALL MEMBERS WHO OFTENLY ASK SIMILAR QUESTION*

Democracy is made workable & perfect---not automatically but---by people and by good or bad actions of other powers that live within the mass and, also, very close across the border, and some away, too, with remote-control capability. 

While very simple-minded people of Bangladesh wanted this democracy to work for them, powers of vested interest within and outside of Bangladesh played on the contrary. Yet, our people---with every failure---getting smarter, and will continue the struggle to root-out those who always put the wrong leaders---but belonging to them---when we run democracy.

Bangladesh people--just liberated, and with limited education & progress--is feeding 160 m people in a small boundary, its 1st Generation businessmen leading the world-wide market of RMG, its tiny Army is praised for UNPK role, and, in addition, health & life expectancy and literacy have improved dramatically, General & Child mortality have reduced significantly, Infrastructure & Industry sector have shown marked development, and Bangladesh can look eye-to-eye be it Padua or Bay of Bengal.

Irrespective of getting heartless pinching or smiling encouragement from others, we shall proceed ahead---please be assured---and are resolved to go the end---and will remove the wrong Govt. sooner, and try to put an improved one---despite continued negative roles of vested-interest-network, and no matter how many times we fail in choosing the right or fall in traps. 

*We are getting smarter with every fault----that matters most to us.*


----------



## Stumper

leonblack08 said:


> Suspicion list is way different from convicted list,so don't feel bad yet.We feel kind of same,when there is Bomb blast in India and "BD terrorists" are suspected,but it turns out to be someone else.
> 
> 1.India is in suspicion list because India is a net gainer of the overall situation,don't ask for details,by now you probably memorized those.
> 
> 2.The action of "pro-Indian" govt. in BD is very suspicious.That makes normal people like me wonder,"are they acting under the supervision of India?"
> 
> 3.Some interesting facts,which just don't add up.Like Indian media knowing "Inside-out" of the rebellion and more.
> 
> Just wait for the Military investigation report to come out.Inshallah it will be the correct one,the Govt. one can never be impartial,so don't trust it.Especially the JMB thing.JMB was under severe check of RAB.After AL govt. came to power,many JMB members were arrested by RAB,thus making it weaker(it was already weak when its top brass was arrested and executed).So it sounds absurd that it can conduct such massive operation.



There is a big difference. India has blamed HUJI for quite a few of terror acts. Acts of terror killing innocents in my country. But here you have your own paramilitary forces involved in the killings of your own armed forces. And yet some members are having blast of time cooking up conspiracy theories to blame india without even waiting for some investigation to finish.


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> Just wait for the Military investigation report to come out. Inshallah it will be the correct one,the Govt. one can never be impartial,so don't trust it.



*Do you really believe that Military I/Report will 'come out' ? I am apprehenisve that it will not see any day-light---even if completed under duress. I wish you prove to be correct.*


----------



## Stumper

Straight said:


> showing here arrogantly a 'losers' attitude which you should correct.
> 
> Through *circumstantial evidence and simply by association*. Entering the barn, if you find substantial chunk of hays have clearly been eaten up, and there were only a cow and a dog inside---whom do you implicate ? If BAL or SH is implicated, India comes in smooth as silk----remotely or physically involved : that is a matter proof.



Straight, maybe next time you will like to stick to the question on hand. We simply don't care about how you guys are growing up smarter and smarter day by day. And similarly you need not worry about my country's attitude. 

Coming to the only decent line in your whole rant, Circumstantial evidence needs decent amount of corroborative evidence to support it. In absence of which, your so called "Circumstantial Evidence" becomes a defunct Theory. 

The only corroborative evidence as per your post is India's relationship with Hassina? That is your best bet?


----------



## Straight

Stumper said:


> Straight, maybe next time you will like to stick to the question on hand. We simply don't care about how you guys are growing up smarter and smarter day by day. And similarly you need not worry about my country's attitude.



Should I really respond to your 1st part ? 

In case you are really seeking the truth---not picking a fight---you may start *First* with The India Doctrine by Barrister MBI Munshi, and read other posts by regular Bangladeshi members.


----------



## Straight

Stumper said:


> Straight, maybe next time you will like to stick to the question on hand. We simply don't care about how you guys are growing up smarter and smarter day by day. And similarly you need not worry about my country's attitude.
> 
> Coming to the only decent line in your whole rant, Circumstantial evidence needs decent amount of corroborative evidence to support it. In absence of which, your so called "Circumstantial Evidence" becomes a defunct Theory.
> 
> The only corroborative evidence as per your post is India's relationship with Hassina? That is your best bet?



On second thought I felt, I should. *As regards to your 1st para: * I replied to you first, and mentioned few more related feelings as I thought that you as a gentleman, you will understand.....but....Never mind forget it all together. 

*As regards to your 3rd Para:* Not only simple "relationship", Stumper---but degree, nature, duration & incidence of repetition of it with its clearly shown & proven power of damage to Bangladesh's interest etc.etc. A host of issues and evidences based on so many events. 

*If SH/BAL there, so is India.* The brief history of Bangladesh proves beyond doubt--so far---that SH/BAL with India is an established phenomenon, and is a deadly combination to people of Bangladesh. I will not say that to India alone.

In case you are really seeking the truth, you have to collect those yourself. Why not you start with The India Doctrine by Barrister MBI Munshi as advised?


----------



## idune

Stumper said:


> And similarly you need not worry about my country's attitude.



India threatening to intervene in Bangladesh internal security matter and mobilized military assets closed to Bangladesh border and you lecture us no to worry about your country India? Why shouldn't we have a good laugh at your naive suggestion???



> Addressing them in the capital&#8217;s Mavalankar Hall, foreign minister *Pranab Mukherjee disclosed a conspiracy was afoot to destabilise the elected governments in Bangladesh and Pakistan. He let out a hitherto unknown fact to the audience: "I had to go out of my way to issue a stern warning to those trying to destabilise the Sheikh Hasina government in Bangladesh that if they continued with their attempts, then India would not sit idle." In other words, New Delhi had conveyed it was willing to take counter-measures in the Great Game, including the possibility of direct intervention.*
> 
> http://outlookindia.com/full.asp?fodname=20090316&fname=Cover+Story&sid=1&pn=2



And for Bangladeshi members, when Indians brings flimsy and baseless arguments only to distract and divert from truth, no amount of proof or reasoning would be matter. Indian will keeping coming back repeating same BS and circular logic. You can entertain Indian wish or just ignore them and get on with facts and real issues.


----------



## Stumper

Straight said:


> That is why I replied to you first, and thought as a gentleman, you will understand.....but....Never mind forget it all together.
> 
> Not only simple "relationship", Stumper---but degree, nature, duration & incidence of repetition of it with its clearly shown & proven power of damage to Bangladesh's interest etc.etc. A host of issues and evidences based on so many events.
> 
> *If SH/BAL there, so is India.* The brief history of Bangladesh proves beyond doubt--so far---that SH/BAL with India is an established phenomenon, and is a deadly combination to people of Bangladesh. I will not say that to India alone.
> 
> In you are seeking the truth, you have to collect those yourself. Why not you start with The India Doctrine by Barrister MBI Munshi ?



Straight, tell me, do you understand whats a corroborative evidence? You need a multiple corroborative evidence to be grouped together as circumstantial evidence.

India having good relationship with Hassina is not one of them. Indian media, as you claim, having advance knowledge of this incident can be termed as a single corroborative evidence BUT NOT AGAINST INDIAN Government. Have this distinction clear.

If i go by your logic, GoP is a culprit for mumbai carnage only by virtue of its relationship with LeT. But thats not the case. If your base is Indian Media reports, blame them. Not my government.


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> India threatening to intervene in Bangladesh internal security matter and mobilized military assets closed to Bangladesh border and you lecture us no to worry about your country India? Why shouldn't we have a good laugh at your naive suggestion???
> 
> 
> 
> And for Bangladeshi members, when Indians brings flimsy and baseless arguments only to distract and divert from truth, no amount of proof or reasoning would be matter. Indian will keeping coming back repeating same BS and circular logic. You can entertain Indian wish or just ignore them and get on with facts and real issues.



I'm amused. I'm sure your countrymen are more enlightened by your advice, not us.


----------



## HK-47

current state of the BDR people?are they functioning in full swing?are Indian troops amassed along our borders or what?


----------



## idune

*Threat of direct intervention comes closer? *

Special Correspondent 

*It is no more a threat perception. Now it seems to have become a real threat - India desires to go for direct intervention to strengthen "the Hasina government, which has a pro-India tilt".*

The desire, as expressed by Indian foreign minister Pranab Mukharjee, has not provoked any response from Bangladesh foreign ministry. Could it be that the foreign office mandarins at Segunbagicha have conceded to the Indian intention?

The March 16 issue of Indian news magazine Outlook quoted Pranab Mukharjee disclosing at a close-door meeting of Congress leaders at New Delhi's Mavalankar Hall as saying: "I had to go out of my way to issue a stern warning to those trying to the Sheikh Hasina government in Bangladesh that if they continue with their attempts, India would not sit idle".

Does it portend a direct intervention in the internal affairs of Bangladesh? Is it a reminder of Sikkim annexation?

No doubt, as a big neighbour, India has some genuine reasons to be concerned about the happenings in Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, Pakistan or Nepal. But the experience of the peoples of neighbouring countries from the point of view of their stability, security and sovereignty has often been dangerous and destructive.

*Indian media*
Immediately after the BDR mutiny on February 24, some Indian media opted for provocation by linking certain political groups with Pakistani intelligence service. After the arrest of prime suspect Towhid, a Deputy Assistant Director of BDR, the Indian media was the first to give him identity as a "Shibir worker" and later as a "Jamaat worker" in spite of the fact that he joined BDR after completion of school final examination when Chhatra Shibir was not born in the country and Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh was not launched.
Meanwhile, some Indian intellectuals and intelligence officials are engaged in a sustained campaign against Bangladesh. One of them, Hiranmay Karlekar, who branded Bangladesh as the next Afghanistan, made specific allegations against senior army officials by name.
In an article in The Tribune ( March 3, 2008) he analysed Bangladesh Army Chief General Moeen's visit to India to make a comment that Bangladesh Army "has a chequered history of vicious internal conflicts". 
According to Karlekar, "General Moeen is not known to be hostile to India. However, Maj-Gen Syed Fatemi Ahmed Rumi, General Officer Commanding (GOC) of the 66th Division, who visited India with him, was known as a loyalist of Khaleda Zia, whose second tenure as Prime Minister" 
He further added: "Lt.-Gen. Jahangir Alam Khan Chowdhury, an India-hater known chiefly for his vicious verbal attacks on this country [India] made while he, then a Maj-General, was the Director-General of the Bangladesh Rifles." Karlekar also picked up rumours to identify Jamaat loyalists in the DGFI and the Army. He mentioned categorically that Brig-Gen A.T.M. Amin and Brig-Gen Chowdhury Fazlul Bari were close to the Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh (JeIB). He also pointed his finger at Lt Gen Mohammad Aminul Karim who was appointed Military Secretary to President Dr Iajuddin Ahmed. 

*Sustained campaign*
Sustained campaign against Bangladesh may be traced in another article published in The Tribune on August 5, 2006. The writer of the article Selig S. Harrison, a former South Asia bureau chief of The Washington Post, identified "Jamaat inroads in the government security machinery at all levels, starting with Home Secretary Muhammad Omar Farooq, widely regarded as close to the Jamaat, have opened the way for suicide bombings, political assassinations, harassment of the Hindu minority, and an unchecked influx of funds from Islamic charities in Saudi Arabia and the Persian Gulf to Jamaat-oriented madrassas (religious schools) that in some cases are fronts for terrorist activity."
The Tribune in its article, "Bangladesh-new hub for terrorism", continued further to describe the future prospects in Bangladesh thus: "...especially alarming is that the Jamaat and its allies appear to be penetrating the higher ranks of the armed forces". 
Harrison like Hironmoy Karleker attributed Jamaat sympathies to Maj. Gen. Mohammed Aminul Karim, the then military secretary to President Iajuddin Ahmed, and to Brig. Gen. A.T.M. Amin, director of the Armed Forces Intelligence anti-terrorism bureau. Harrison' s article was published in The Washington Post on August 12, 2006 with a different headline "A New Hub for Terrorism? In Bangladesh, an Islamic Movement With Al-Qaeda Ties Is on the Rise" 
One can try to get the missing links now that Brigadier General Amin and Brigadier General Bari both have been removed from DGFI. This not to be confused with another Brigadier General Bari who was killed in BDR mutiny. The forced retirement of two generals - Maj Gen. Syed Fatemi Ahmed Rumi and Lt Gen Aminul Karim - also may also be linked to Indian desires as ventilated. 

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## idune

Re-post

Identical statements against Bangladesh armed forces. One from PM Sheikh Hasina's son Sajeeb Wazed Joy and another is from RAW spy master B. Raman.

--------------------------
*As in the case of the Bangladeshi Army, in the case of the BDR too, many of the recruits at the lower levels come from the villages and quite a few of them are products of the mushrooming madrasas across the country funded by money from SaudiArabia, Kuwait and Pakistan.*

*B Raman, RAW spy master*

---------------------------

*Stemming the Rise of Islamic Extremism in Bangladesh*

Islamic extremism is also on the rise in Bangladesh because of the growing numbers of Islamists in the military. *The Islamists cleverly began growing their numbers within the Army by training for the Army Entrance Exams at madrassas.* This madrassa training was necessary because of the relative difficulty associated with passing these exams. The military is attractive because of both its respected status and its high employment opportunities in a country where unemployment ranges from 20 percent to 30 percent for younger males. High demand for military posts has resulted in an entrance exam designed to limit the number of recruits. Before this madrassa Entrance Exam campaign, only 5 percent of military recruits came from madrasses in 2001. By 2006, at the end of the BNPs reign, *madrassas supplied nearly 35 percent of the Army recruits.* In a country that has seen four military coup détats in its short 37 year history, the astronomical growth of Islamists in the military is troubling to say the least accommodation .

Since madrassas are educational institutions within the country, they are under the purview of the countrys educational ministry. *While almost all funding for these institutions comes from private donors in Saudi Arabia*, there is no statute against their regulation by proper national authorities.

*Sajeeb Wazed Joy, Son and Advisor to PM Sheikh Hasina*


----------



## Stumper

Or maybe you would like to read this :

Harkat-ul-Jihad-al-Islami (HuJI), Extremist Group, Bangladesh, South Asia Terrorism Portal

Is this circumstantial evidence that HUJI is the one to gain from dethroning AL.


----------



## idune

*Bangladesh mutiny: India moves more troops to WB
*
4 Mar 2009, 0405 hrs IST, TNN

NEW DELHI: India has airlifted "elements'' of its para-brigade based in Agra to Kalaikunda in West Bengal to deal with any contingency which arises 
due to the internal turmoil in Bangladesh. 

Sources said over a battalion strength (over 1,000 soldiers) of the 50 Independent Parachute Brigade was moved on Sunday from Agra to Kalaikunda, which has a large IAF base. 

Bangladesh mutiny: India moves more troops to WB - India - The Times of India


----------



## idune

Proof of this came during a closed-door meeting of a motley group of about 50 Congress leaders hailing from different states earlier this week. Addressing them in the capitals Mavalankar Hall, foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee disclosed a conspiracy was afoot to destabilise the elected governments in Bangladesh and Pakistan. He let out a hitherto unknown fact to the audience: "I had to go out of my way to issue a stern warning to those trying to destabilise the Sheikh Hasina government in Bangladesh that if they continued with their attempts, then India would not sit idle." In other words, New Delhi had conveyed it was willing to take counter-measures in the Great Game, including the possibility of direct intervention.

*(Threat of Indian intervention to save Indian political stooges in Bangladesh) 
*
.
.
*A senior diplomat told Outlook that New Delhi advised Hasina and the Bangladesh army to tread cautiously and avoid creating a 1975-like situation, when most members of the countrys founder Mujibur Rahmans family were gunned down. That was perhaps the reason why Hasina announced general amnesty to secure the surrender of BDR mutineers. 
*
*(creating safe passage for Indian commando assets who committed massacre) *

http://outlookindia.com/full.asp?fodname=20090316&fname=Cover+Story&sid=1&pn=2


----------



## Stumper

idune said:


> Proof of this came during a closed-door meeting of a motley group of about 50 Congress leaders hailing from different states earlier this week. Addressing them in the capitals Mavalankar Hall, foreign minister Pranab Mukherjee disclosed a conspiracy was afoot to destabilise the elected governments in Bangladesh and Pakistan. He let out a hitherto unknown fact to the audience: "I had to go out of my way to issue a stern warning to those trying to destabilise the Sheikh Hasina government in Bangladesh that if they continued with their attempts, then India would not sit idle." In other words, New Delhi had conveyed it was willing to take counter-measures in the Great Game, including the possibility of direct intervention.
> 
> *(Threat of Indian intervention to save Indian political stooges in Bangladesh)
> *
> .
> *A senior diplomat told Outlook that New Delhi advised Hasina and the Bangladesh army to tread cautiously and avoid creating a 1975-like situation, when most members of the countrys founder Mujibur Rahmans family were gunned down. That was perhaps the reason why Hasina announced general amnesty to secure the surrender of BDR mutineers.
> *
> *(creating safe passage for Indian commando assets who committed massacre) *
> 
> http://outlookindia.com/full.asp?fodname=20090316&fname=Cover+Story&sid=1&pn=2



Amnesty means we dont prosecute you. Safe passage means you go away from place of crime. Are they same?


----------



## idune

*Horrendous discovery*

Friday March 6, 2009

All that being part of history now, one wonders how it all happened, who did it, and why? 
While that is precisely the undertaking of the investigators who will unearth the real intent of the carnage and identify the culprits, the incident demonstrates a serious lapse in military intelligence. The following facts, gathered from over a dozen of reliable sources, further corroborate that fact.

* One:* Investigators have learnt that a team of 25 trained foreign commandos entered Bangladesh illegally from India through various bordering areas on or within January 11, 2009. They were received and sheltered in Dhaka by individuals working under cover as diplomats.

*Two:* At the same time, a small group of 10-12 BDR members, including two Deputy Assistant Directors (DADs), were recruited as the internal moles and coordinators to provide precise information to the foreign team via three senior political leaders of the country until the hours of the carnage.

*Three:* The occasion for the operation was chosen carefully to ensure availability of all senior BDR officers who had gathered in Pilkhana for the annual BDR day celebration. Over 3,000 extra troops also came to Pilkhana for various administrative duties as well as to launch a tattoo show for which the BDR has been historically famous.

*Four:* The mutiny was slated for February 24, while the PM was in Pilkhana to take salute in the BDR day parade. In consideration of likely collateral harm to the political personalities and other dignitaries who accompanied the PM, the date was changed. However, final coordination and reconnaissance were done that day by some guests who attended the parade, masquerading as VIPs.

*Five:* Upon conclusion of final reconnaissance, at about 10.30 PM, on February 24, a segment of the foreign killing squad and over 25 BDR soldiers - plus three young - leading politicians of the country - met in a briefing in one of suburban Dhaka residences. The precise timing of the operation and the responsibilities of each small group were decided in that meeting.

*Six:* As per plan, one of the DADs ensured that members of the BDR cell would be posted on duty on gate number 4 that morning when the DG would sit for the slated Darbar in the Darbar hall. 

*Seven: *On February 25, the D-day, the foreign commando team entered the Pilkhana compound through gate number 4, at 8.10 AM, using a BDR vehicle (Bedford) which the designated DAD had arranged to send for them about an hour ago. Dressed in sports gear (long camouflage trouser, vest, and PT shoe) - in order to be able to quickly change into civil clothes while fleeing after the massacre - the killers entered the Pilkhana compound undetected.

*Eight:* The BDR vehicle that carried the killers was followed by an ash-colour pick up van which carried initially used arms and ammunition from outside. In order to begin the massacre, one of the Bengali speaking commandos, armed, was ordered to enter the Darbar hall without permission to engage the DG into a provoking altercation.

*Nine:* Once the DG was shot, other officers, all unarmed, tried to obstruct the lone killer. Within seconds, the action group of the killer team entered the Darbar hall and started killing other officers while the cover up group cordoned the area.

*Ten:* In the following hours, part B of the mission began by inducting other troops into the team under gun point and the armoury - as well as the intelligence equipments - was looted. The foreign killers and their local henchmen used BDR soldiers on gunpoint to show the locations of other officers, their families, and the offices where vital national security documents remained preserved. Highly classified border security maps, troop deployment plan and initial action plan, etc. were taken away by the foreign commandos. 

*Eleven:* Eyewitnesses say, two of the last foreign commandos - one male and one female - left the BDR compound in the afternoon on February 26, following the surrendering of arms by BDR members who knew nothing about the mutiny even a minute before. These two are presumed to be the leaders of the foreign commando team.

None of the above could have been materialized if the two main national intelligence outfits of the country (DGFI and NSI) have had prior clues about what was being conspired to destroy the armed forces of the country. The foreign commandos took control of BDR's own intelligence outfit, RSU, at the initial stage and used RSU equipments to communicate among themselves during the mutiny. The commanding officer of RSU too was assassinated during the carnage.
That aside, there were other intelligence lapses during the mutiny. In the more than 30 hours while the mutiny prolonged, neither the NSI, nor the DGFI, had any clue about who were being shot at and what exactly went on inside. They also ignored SMS messages from fellow officers, on ground that there was no order from the government to do anything.
In reality, these two agencies were too busy, as they often are, in ensuring security to the VVIPs and VIPs; not the country and its vital institutions that they are oath-bound and mandated to serve and protect.

HOLIDAY: Friday, March 20, 2009


----------



## Stumper

OMG.....FBI, are you listening.


----------



## KaranArjun

*Bangladesh: Return of the Razakars?*

BHASKAR ROY

IN A decision reminiscent of her late assassinated father President Mujibur Rahman, Bangladesh Prime Minister Shiekh Hasina came out to inform the nation on February 27 that the mutiny by junior officers of the Bangladesh rifles (BDR) on the morning of February 25 at the forces headquarters was a premeditated conspiracy. She warned that the powers behind this conspiracy were not going to sit by quietly.

There were three attempts on Sk. Hasinas life by Islamic terrorists, especially the Harkat-ul-Jihad Al-Islamic (HUJI) Commander Mufti Hannan, now under trial for murder and attempted murder. Hannans confessions implicated senior BNP ministers and members of Parliament including ministers Altaf Hossain Choudhury and Ruhul Quddus Talukdar Dulu. In the last attack in April 2004 in Dhaka, Sk. Hasina was left with a permanent injury. From behind the scenes, the Jamaat-e-Islami (JEI) have been instrumental is raising these Islamic terrorists through various means including establishing funding links with NGOs involved with Osama bin Laden and his network.

After the BDR revolt, the threat perception to Sk. Hasinas life has become acute. Have the anti-liberation forces declared open season on a Bangladesh that triumphed over these forces in the December 2008 election and moved the country back to the secular, liberal and democratic values under the Awami League government?

Sk. Hasina may have had a providential escape. On February 24, she was at the BDR headquarters in Dhakas Peelkhana area to address the raising day of the force. In her speech she spoke about her governments commitment to development, asked the BDR to stop smuggling in the interest of the economy, and emphasized that no one would be allowed to use Bangladeshs soil as a spring board for terrorism against any other country. She also underscored that she wanted to have friendly relations with neighbours.

The points made by the Prime Minister were sharp and specific, true to Awami Leagues election manifesto, and articulated by Sk. Hasina and her ministers elsewhere in the recent past. Although in her speech at the BDR headquarters she did not mention her decision to hold trial of the 1971 war criminals, and the killers of her father and senior Awami leaguers in 1975, this point had already been widely made.

Around two weeks back, Pakistans Special Envoy Pervez Ispahani came to Dhaka and tried to persuade Sk. Hasina and Foreign Minister Dr. Dipu Moni that this was not the right time to try war criminals and the past may as well be buried. He did not succeed in his mission. Ispahani also met opposition leaders including BNP Chairperson and former Prime Minister Khaleda Zia, and some JEI leaders.

It would seem to defy logic why the Pakistani government would send a Special Envoy at this time to intercede in a highly emotional issue of the Bangladeshis. The Pakistani civilian government headed by President Asif Ali Zardari is too busy trying to work on more occupying and highly important issues of terrorism, Afghanistan, the US pressures and the Mumbai terrorist attack among other challenges. Given Zardaris political interests and proclivities, he could be hardly bothered about what is happening in Bangladesh at the moment. The only influential group in Pakistan which has an enduring interest in Bangladesh is the Inter-Services Intelligence (ISI) and the Pak army.

For the large majority of the Bangladeshi people including those among the post 1971 and 1975 generations, the carnage of the liberation war is still a raw wound. Around 3 million Bengalis were killed and around three hundred thousand women raped by the Pakistani army and their Bangladeshi collaborators. A closure to this tragedy demands appropriate punishment to those Bangladeshi war criminals who are still around  people like former Amir of the JEI Golam Azam, current Amir of JEI Matiur Rahman Nizami, Secretary General of the JEI Ali Ahsan Mujahid, Khaleda Zias advisors Salauddin Quader Choudhury and Harris Choudhury and a host of others.

Not very well publicized is the fact that a list of war criminals prepared by the Sector Commanders Forum (a group of freedom fighter officers) has the name of twelve Pakistani army senior officers directly involved in the 1971 killing and rape of civilians. That would explain the Pakistani Special Envoys visit to Dhaka. This has apparently rattled the ISI. Conviction of the war criminals and the assassins of Sk. Mujibur Rahman could raise an anti-Pakistani wave in Bangladesh and severely impact the ISIs allies the BNP and the JEI. Cleansing of the Bangladesh Directorate General of Forces Intelligence (DGFI), the ISI alter-ego and facilitator, already set in motion by Sk. Hasina with the assistance of Gen. Moeen would seriously impact the Pakistani armys prestige and open up human rights issues. Kampucheas (Cambodias) war criminals are being tried and sentenced even today. Even Nazi Germanys perpetrators of the holocaust have been tracked down and dealt with. Serbian war criminals like Radovan Karadic are being accounted for. Therefore, there is every justification to bring to a conclusion the trial of the 1971 war criminals and the August 15, 1975 assassins and conspirators of Sk. Mujibur Rahman and his family, and top Awami League leaders in jail in November, the same year.

Once these cases start unravelling, they are unlikely to stop there. Trial of Mujibur Rahman killers will render the assassination of a head of State an act of treason. Questions would be asked about who were responsible to send these killers -army officers on foreign assignments. Who instigated the 1976 mutiny assassinating army Chief Khaled Musharraf? Late President Ziaur-Rahmans name will figure in these acts boldly along with that of his associates. Attempted coup against Gen. Moeen on January 7, 2007, by the NSI Chief Maj.Gen. Rezakul Haider may also come up for review. All these if only Sk. Hasina and Gen. Moeen continue to remain in power and in control.

Two things need to be examined carefully to look for clues to the BDR mutiny. First is the scale, ferocity and ruthlessness of the killings of the officers and their families. The men were shot and bayoneted, and in many cases their bodies mutilated. The women were mostly raped and killed. The ten-year old daughter of an army officer was similarly raped and killed. Even children of officers inside the huge complex were not spared. BDR Chief Shakil Ahmeds son and daughter escaped because they were away in school. Some dead bodies were put in a sewer and flooded down to the Buriganga river. Three mass graves were discovered subsequently. The manner of these horrendous acts reminded one of the 1971 killings by the Pak army and their Bengali collaborators.

Next, was the assassination of an entire corps of army officers in the BDR. Many were Moeen appointees including Shakil Ahmed whose dead body and that of his wifes were discovered in the mass graves. Others may have been politically neutral or even BNP-JEI supporters. But none were spared. The army stands weakened, but very angry.

A very important pointer not widely mentioned in the press is the fact that after the mutiny started on February 25 morning, the JEI took out a couple of processions from old Dhaka, marching towards the BDR headquarters shouting the slogan BDR janata bhai-bhai, Moeen er phansi chai (BDR and the people are brothers, but we want Gen. Moeen hanged).

It must also be recalled that when a delegation of 14 BDR personnel went to meet Sk. Hasina to negotiate, they told her no officer was killed and that Maj.Gen. Shakil Ahmed who was being held hostage did not have a scratch on his body.

In fact, the killings had been done by that time. So why the subterfuge? The only reason would be they were expecting support to come from some other quarters, and that would be only from some sections of the army. That did not happen due to some reasons, but it could have happened.

In July, 2007 a mini coup was attempted against Gen. Moeen inside the Dhaka cantonment. Some 18 officers and other ranks were killed, and many others quietly discharged. Some involvement of Lt.Gen. Masuddin Choudhury was found. He was subsequently eased out and is currently serving as Bangladeshs Ambassador to Australia.

The brain and finances behind the coup attempt is rumoured to have been Salauddin Quader Choudhury (SQC), Prime Minister Khaleda Zias advisor during the 2001-2006 BNP-JEI government. A shipping magnetic from the port city of Chittagong, his close links to the Pak army and the ISI goes back to 1971. One of his ships smuggled in ten truck loads of deadly arms and ammunition for the Assamese militants, the ULFA, in 2004. The consignment was accidentally interdicted by a police officer, but the officer was arrested and the case covered up by the BNP-JEI government. JEI Amir Matiur Rahman Nizami was also involved. That case is being reopened by the Sk. Hasina government.

The conspirators behind the BDR are certainly very concerned with Sk. Hasinas security priorities especially on the terrorism front. If implemented thoroughly, they would uproot Pakistani intelligence and anti-India terrorism and militant support network in Bangladesh built assiduously from 1975 with the able assistance of state actors. This would be a defeat of the Pak armys and ISIs low intensity warfare against India from the east. The new Bangladesh Prime Minister may have taken up too many issues too soon. But for her, time is of essence to set history right, and establish greater co-operation with neighbours for economic development. Setting history right will bring peace and stability. Her father left things half done, trusting in people. The same people betrayed that trust and Sk. Mujib paid with his life.

The first target, however, appears to be the army Chief Gen. Moeen U. Ahmed. The BNP-JEI government made him the army Chief. His main credentials for the job was his tenure of about five years in Pakistan as Bangladeshs Defence Advisor. But eventually he turned against his perceived mentors for their policies and his fall-out with the Zia family. He is also seen as the main force to break the BNP, expose the JEI and offer a hand of friendship to India. He is also seen on the hand behind Sk. Hasinas power.

But Moeen is not out of the woods by a long chance. Although his insistence on strong show of force against BDR mutineers broke their back bone, and may have put the BNP-JEI influence in the army on the back foot, it may be temporary. Knowledgeable sources in Bangladesh say that the first battle may have been won by Moeen, but the war is yet to be fought.

It is an ideological and historical war, with an ideology kept burning and nourished from abroad. The tension in Bangladesh, especially Dhaka, is palpable. The country has entered an extended period of uncertainty. No points for guessing the game. #


----------



## TopCat

Stumper said:


> Amnesty means we dont prosecute you. Safe passage means you go away from place of crime. Are they same?



No they are not same but both of them were entertained to the mutineers..


----------



## Straight

idune said:


> *A senior diplomat told Outlook that New Delhi advised Hasina and the Bangladesh army to tread cautiously and avoid creating a 1975-like situation, when most members of the country&#8217;s founder Mujibur Rahman&#8217;s family were gunned down. That was perhaps the reason why Hasina announced general amnesty to secure the surrender of BDR mutineers.
> *
> *(creating safe passage for Indian commando assets who committed massacre) *



*What&#8217;s your problem, Stumper ?* Try to understand what *idune *is trying to tell you and all, and what many had understood already except you. You seem to be busy with comparing petals than looking at the rose. 

The quote shows that 

1. Even Indian media knows that SH&#8217;s amnesty was stemmed from New Delhi&#8217;s advice. Note here her &#8216;loyalty-to-India&#8217;. But, did she understand also what Amnesty---as advised by India---does entail ?

2. Oh! yes. Loyal SH easily understood that Amnesty has to be coupled with Safe Passage so as to benefit both local & foreign gang

Now without looking at the intended import of the quote or trying to understand what plainly is being said, you seem to start another round of flimsy and diversionary exchange on respective meaning of Amnesty and Safe Package&#8217; ? Sometimes you seem to start a debate on corroborative evidence and circumstantial evidence, and thus nearly veer all of us away from the main thread of discussion.

You can not play football and cricket and hockey in the same field at the same time. Can you ?

Now, again coming to your original question : [If SH mishandled the BDR mutiny] *How does all this make my country a suspect?*

*Answer :* You find the mark of a tiger&#8217;s paw, you can trust---not only suspect--that a tiger came on the spot. This is a elementary example of circumstantial evidence, and enough to conclude. 

If you find the paw of SH/BAL anywhere, and any mischief happened there against interest of Bangladesh, India was there, too----we saw this pattern last 35 years with bleeding heart and weeping eyes.

That is why we worry about your country&#8217;s attitude. Honestly, have you understood us, Stumper ? 

Stumper, do you realize how provocative and rude your language had been over ours&#8217; ? A big difference lies there. However, any improvement is welcome.


----------



## Stumper

Straight said:


> *Whats your problem, Stumper ?* Try to understand what *idune *is trying to tell you and all, and what many had understood already except you. You seem to be busy with comparing petals than looking at the rose.
> 
> The quote shows that
> 
> 1. Even Indian media knows that SHs amnesty was stemmed from New Delhis advice. Note here her loyalty-to-India. But, did she understand also what Amnesty---as advised by India---does entail ?
> 
> 2. Oh! yes. Loyal SH easily understood that Amnesty has to be coupled with Safe Passage so as to benefit both local & foreign gang
> 
> Now without looking at the intended import of the quote or trying to understand what plainly is being said, you seem to start another round of flimsy and diversionary exchange on respective meaning of Amnesty and Safe Package ? Sometimes you seem to start a debate on corroborative evidence and circumstantial evidence, and thus nearly veer all of us away from the main thread of discussion.
> 
> You can not play football and cricket and hockey in the same field at the same time. Can you ?
> 
> Now, again coming to your original question : [If SH mishandled the BDR mutiny] *How does all this make my country a suspect?*
> 
> *Answer :* You find the mark of a tigers paw, you can trust---not only suspect--that a tiger came on the spot. This is a elementary example of circumstantial evidence, and enough to conclude.
> 
> If you find the paw of SH/BAL anywhere, and any mischief happened there against interest of Bangladesh, India was there, too----we saw this pattern last 35 years with bleeding heart and weeping eyes.
> 
> That is why we worry about your countrys attitude. Honestly, have you understood us, Stumper ?
> 
> Stumper, do you realize how provocative and rude your language had been over ours ? A big difference lies there. However, any improvement is welcome.



Thanks mate. I got it. With the logic, im convinced the GoI and RAW are the only logical culprit for this carnage. Thanks again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

idune said:


> *Threat of direct intervention comes closer? *
> Special Correspondent
> 
> 
> .......In an article in The Tribune ( March 3, 2008) he analysed Bangladesh Army Chief General Moeen's visit to India to make a comment that Bangladesh Army "has a chequered history of vicious internal conflicts".
> According to Karlekar, "General Moeen is not known to be hostile to India. However, Maj-Gen Syed Fatemi Ahmed Rumi, General Officer Commanding (GOC) of the 66th Division, who visited India with him, was known as a loyalist of Khaleda Zia, whose second tenure as Prime Minister"
> He further added: "Lt.-Gen. Jahangir Alam Khan Chowdhury, an India-hater known chiefly for his vicious verbal attacks on this country [India] made while he, then a Maj-General, was the Director-General of the Bangladesh Rifles." Karlekar also picked up rumours to identify Jamaat loyalists in the DGFI and the Army. He mentioned categorically that Brig-Gen A.T.M. Amin and Brig-Gen Chowdhury Fazlul Bari were close to the Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh (JeIB). He also pointed his finger at Lt Gen Mohammad Aminul Karim who was appointed Military Secretary to President Dr Iajuddin Ahmed.
> 
> .....Harrison like Hironmoy Karleker attributed Jamaat sympathies to Maj. Gen. Mohammed Aminul Karim, the then military secretary to President Iajuddin Ahmed, and to Brig. Gen. A.T.M. Amin, director of the Armed Forces Intelligence anti-terrorism bureau. ........One can try to get the missing links now that Brigadier General Amin and Brigadier General Bari both have been removed from DGFI. This not to be confused with another Brigadier General Bari who was killed in BDR mutiny. The forced retirement of two generals - Maj Gen. Syed Fatemi Ahmed Rumi and Lt Gen Aminul Karim - also may also be linked to Indian desires as ventilated.
> 
> HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE



Q1: Why BAL listen to Indians while deciding service issues of our Army officers ?
Q2 : Are the Islamic attributes of our Army Generals being interpreted as JI loyalist ?
Q3 : While BAL and JI formed the election Jote, JI was a darling to BAL. Why suddenly JI became a monster ?

*Will any one enlighten us on the facts and stories of BAL-JI election marriage ? *


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This following news report shows that India has a guilty mind and is now trying to divert world attention away from their misdeeds - 

*Bangladesh perpetrating terror in India*

*Indian minister says

UNB, DHAKA*

Indian Congress party spokesperson and Union Minister of State for Industries Ashwini Kumar has said Pakistan and Bangladesh were perpetrating terror in India, reports Assam daily the Sentinel.

Addressing the media in Gauhati on Friday Kumar said the central government was convinced that both Pakistan and Bangladesh were perpetrating terror in India.

"Pakistan never faced such isolation as it did after the Mumbai attacks. The international community has been certain that the 26/11 plans originated from Pakistan. Bangladesh was also involved in the bid to destabilise Indian sovereignty,'' Kumar said.

About managing terrorism, he pointed out that the Congress-led UPA had set up four hubs of National Security Guard (NSG) at strategic locations in the country and National Investigating Agency (NIA) besides, formulating anti-terror law within four weeks of the Mumbai carnage.

Setting aside allegation of insincerity of the UPA in tackling terrorism, Kumar said the Congress was the only party which sacrificed top bosses to fight the menace and it had the will to uphold India's sovereignty and integrity.

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition


----------



## HK-47

haha amago arr kam kaj nai.If we could have or wanted to destabilize something it would have been the the river dams the damned Indians built not the country.
If they are really behind this ,REALLY,they are doing it the wrong way to throw suspicions off from themselves.




> Indo-Bangla DG-level border talks in Delhi Mar 30-31
> DEEPAK ACHARJEE
> 
> Enhancing bilateral cooperation for better border management will be the main agenda of the DG-level talks of the border guards of Bangladesh and India scheduled to be held on March 30-31 in Delhi.
> It is learnt that in the context of the tragic BDR mutiny, the original five-day (March 28 to April 1) conference was rescheduled for three days. A small delegation led by director general (DG) of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) Brigadier General Moinul Islam will take part in the meeting.
> Brigadier General Moinul Islam yesterday told The Independent that they were yet to fix any agenda for the conference. "We will discuss bilateral issues, especially for border management for stopping cross-border terrorism," he said.
> Sources said that the Bangladesh would call upon the Indian government to take necessary steps for stopping smuggling of arms, explosives, drugs like phensidyl and heroin and other contraband items into Bangladesh from India through bordering areas.
> "In the meeting, the DG BDR is also likely to call upon the Border Security Force (BSF) of India to take back the Indian nationals who have completed their prison terms in different jails after being charged with various criminal offences in Bangladesh," sources added.
> Bangladesh has identified some fourteen problems concerning border areas, including longstanding disputes like river erosion, killing of innocent Bangladeshis by BSF, entry of industrial wastes into Bangladesh from Agartala through canals and BSF interception in development works inside Bangladesh. But all these issues may not be discussed in the meeting due to shortage of time, according to the sources.
> At the talks, the DG of BDR will impress upon the DG of BSF that the Bangladesh-India joint border guidelines should be followed in letter and spirit in resolving any problem that may crop up along borders of the two neighbouring countries.
> Director General of BSF and officials concerned will represent the Indian side.



:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition

BTW,*are Indian troops really positioned close to our borders?troops as to say army forces.*


----------



## leonblack08

Stumper said:


> Thanks mate. I got it. With the logic, im convinced the GoI and RAW are the only logical culprit for this carnage. Thanks again.



Sarcasm is the tongue of the devil.


*@Mr.Munshi*

Yes the leaflet threat is right.I checked with a friend of mine who lives in cantonment,says he heard about it too.But they probably threatened to bomb BAF Shaheen school and college.It has a english medium version as well,SEM.He also mentioned another school inside cantonment,can't remember the name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

leonblack08 said:


> Sarcasm is the tongue of the devil.


Whatever..better than arguing with a fool.


----------



## Straight

A PAINFUL GIFT FROM BAL TO BANGLADESH

*'Too much talk of militancy harming our image' *
Mon, Mar 23rd, 2009 9:43 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Mar 23 (*bdnews24.com*) &#8211; Excessive references to militancy could tarnish Bangladesh's image in the international community, having a direct negative impact on the economy, the FBCCI chief said on Monday. 

"We all should be aware that if there is too much talk of militancy, others might take it to be true," Annisul Huq said in a pre-budget discussion at the trade body's offices in Motijheel. 

He attributed the references to 'militant activity' in the country for refusal of foreign visas to two FBCCI directors. 

"There are also rumours in the air that the Malaysian government cancelled the work permits of 55,000 Bangladeshi workers due to militant activities here," Huq said. 

"I don't believe this personally, but if it is true, it's really a sad instance for us," said Huq.


----------



## leonblack08

I knew Anisul Haque as pro-AL,so its nice to hear that he is being logical at this critical moment of our country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> I knew Anisul Haque as pro-AL,so its nice to hear that he is being logical at this critical moment of our country.



MORE RETREAT IS ABOUT TO HAPPEN.....Also retracts Faruk:

Militants' Link:
*Faruk now says it was his personal analysis*
Staff Correspondent: The daily Star : Tuesday, March 24, 2009

Commerce Minister Faruk Khan yesterday apparently retracted his earlier observation about Islamist militants' involvement in the Pilkhana carnage.
He said the statements he had made were not based on probe findings. Rather, they were his personal observations. 

He made the remarks at a press briefing at Pilkhana BDR headquarters. 
"We have put together information from different sources, and after an analysis it seemed to me that militants were involved. Besides, I have visited the crime scene and talked to many people, said Faruk Khan.


----------



## leonblack08

Straight said:


> MORE RETREAT IS ABOUT TO HAPPEN.....Also retracts Faruk:
> 
> Militants' Link:
> *Faruk now says it was his personal analysis*
> Staff Correspondent: The daily Star : Tuesday, March 24, 2009
> 
> Commerce Minister Faruk Khan yesterday apparently retracted his earlier observation about Islamist militants' involvement in the Pilkhana carnage.
> He said the statements he had made were not based on probe findings. Rather, they were his personal observations.
> 
> He made the remarks at a press briefing at Pilkhana BDR headquarters.
> "We have put together information from different sources, and after an analysis it seemed to me that militants were involved. Besides, I have visited the crime scene and talked to many people, said Faruk Khan.



OMG!!

This man should be sacked immediately for misguiding people.Wow!look at his admission.Why didn't he say it before?What was the reason of this farce?To hide something off-course.

I believe Intel agencies are getting more proof of AL/Indian involvement,so to be on the winning side,he is changing sides.Its like kids who change sides while watching a cricket match.


----------



## leonblack08

*Full report:*

*Faruk now says it was his personal analysis*
Staff Correspondent

*Commerce Minister Faruk Khan yesterday apparently retracted his earlier observation about Islamist militants' involvement in the Pilkhana carnage.
*
*He said the statements he had made were not based on probe findings. Rather, they were his personal observations.
*
He made the remarks at a press briefing at Pilkhana BDR headquarters.

*"We have put together information from different sources, and after an analysis it seemed to me that militants were involved. Besides, I have visited the crime scene and talked to many people,&#8221; *said Faruk Khan.

Meanwhile, the FBCCI president yesterday said* too much talk about militant activities would only tarnish the country's image.
*
*Law Minister Shafique Ahmed on March 16 also said nobody should be specifically accused of having links to the conspiracy of the Pilkhana carnage before the enquiry reports are published.
*
*Immediately after being assigned by the government to coordinate the work of probe committees, Faruk Khan found JMB hand in the BDR massacre.
*
Speaking to reporters on* March 12, he said, "We have gathered that a number of BDR jawans arrested in the mutiny case were involved in JMB someway or the other. I won't give more details as that might alert others having links to the mass killings."*

*Just a couple of days later*, the minister said,* &#8220;We have some evidences that several militant organisations had links to the bloody revolt.&#8221; *He, however, did not elaborate on the proofs.

*Then, two days back, he told reporters in Gopalganj that they had found some more proof of &#8220;various organisations' involvement in the BDR carnage&#8221;.
*
"However, we won't disclose anything until we reach a stage when we can prove those beyond doubt," he added.

Meanwhile, FBCCI President Annisul Huq at a pre-budget meeting with the National Board of Revenue (NBR) yesterday said,* &#8220;Too much talk about militant activities would only tarnish the country's image and prompt others to brand Bangladesh as a militant state.&#8221;
*
*&#8220;We see militants in each jungle now,&#8221; *he said adding,* &#8220;We need to be careful while talking about militants. Two of our directors have already faced visa problem due to this.&#8221;
*
Annisul said he heard that the cancellation of visas of about 55,000 workers by Malaysia was linked to the militant issue.* &#8220;But we don't want to believe that,&#8221;* he added.

The FBCCI boss said,* &#8220;If such conversation [about militants] continues people going abroad would have difficulty obtaining visas. This may also affect the economy.&#8221;*

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

*Video-audio evidence of BDR carnage found*
*Footage to help investigation greatly; another FBI team shortly; govt waits for post-mortem on BDR men's death*

Investigators of the BDR carnage *found audiotapes and footage of the BDR officers' meeting held on February 25 morning at Darbar Hall in Pilkhana and the CCTV footage of arms being looted from the BDR headquarters arsenal.
*
Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, assigned to coordinate the work of probe activities, disclosed the information yesterday evening to reporters after holding the third meeting of a probe-coordination committee at the BDR headquarters.

Faruk Khan said the audiotapes and footage of the Darbar Hall meeting and the CCTV footage of the arsenal looting are being looked into.

BDR Director General Brig Gen Mainul Islam, chiefs of Criminal Investigation Department (CID), Special Branch of Police (SB), Rapid Action Battalion (Rab), other agencies concerned and senior officials of all three BDR carnage probe bodies were present at the meeting.

Faruk said a committee headed by the BDR director general has been formed to submit a report on restructuring and renaming BDR.

On the recent mysterious deaths of BDR jawans, Faruk said the real cause of their deaths would be clear after receiving their autopsy reports.
*
The government probe committee was given four more days yesterday to submit its report. It had sought seven days' time.*

*This is the second time the committee sought time. Headed by retired bureaucrat Anisuzzaman Khan, the committee was supposed to submit its report yesterday. Initially, it was supposed to file its report by March 9.*

Asked about the necessity of the 11-member government probe body when the army and the CID are investigating the incident separately, Faruk said, *"The army is probing the incident for its own purpose, the CID is carrying out the criminal investigation and the government formed the probe body for the state's own purpose."*

Talking about the progress of investigations, the commerce minister said the investigators so far identified 714 suspects and of them 482 are under arrest.

Among the arrestees, 80 persons, who were placed on remands, gave their confessional statements before investigators under Section-161 of the Criminal Procedure Code (CrPC).
*
"So far 56 crime scenes have been discovered. Crime scenes and evidence of crime are being discovered almost every day,"* he said, adding, *"The investigators have been screening all 7,000 BDR members inside the Pilkhana headquarters so that real culprits are identified and the innocent are not harassed."
*
The commerce minister said the FBI team, which left Dhaka yesterday morning, expressed satisfaction over Bangladeshi investigators' probe efforts.

He said another FBI team would come to Dhaka three weeks later.

Replying to a question, *the commerce minister said the FBI and Scotland Yard teams helped Bangladeshi investigators identify criminals with their fingerprints and sweat. They also helped identify the BDR jawans seen in the footage with their faces wrapped with pieces of cloths, the minister said.
*
Faruk said so far *1,800 BDR *men have not reported to their stations. *"Actually, not all of them are guilty, they did not join due to the fears while some are absconding with arms and ammunition."*

A total of 95 BDR carnage suspects were shown arrested yesterday and sent to jail.

US Ambassador James Moriarty after meeting Faruk Khan, foreign ministers Dipu Moni, and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's Adviser Tarique Siddique on Sunday noted that the scale of the investigation suggests that it could take a considerable amount of time to complete.

The Daily Star - Details News


---------------------------------------------------------------------------

So FEDs proved to be useful according to this report.


----------



## Straight

*MORE RETREAT IS ABOUT TO HAPPEN.....Now retracts Ershad:*

Bangladesh Election 2008:
*Ershad now says : No more opportunity to BAL to steal votes in election*
Kurigram Correspondent: The daily Amardesh : Tuesday, March 24, 2009

*IS IT HOW THE BOAT OF BAL CAME TO POWER ? Ershad is an important shareholder of Mohajote---led by BAL. Is the cat coming out inadvertantly ? Why then it is claimed that people gave them the record mandate ? Was it a 'stolen' mandate ?*

See for details : AMAR DESH PUBLICATIONS

Also see: ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::

*PS: *
The Naya Diaganta further reported that the son of Land minister has made himself a permanent fixture in his father's office in the Ministry. What the daily missed to report is : Someone asked the son why he comes and sits here every day ? " Well....I come to ask Dad the meaning of the word 'Nepotism'"---was the reply.


----------



## Al-zakir

Faruk now says it was his personal analysis


Prime example of an Dumb Moran that went nut. who asked that jerk *** for his worthless analysis. when everyone is going rite he decided to go left. He should hide his face to *** hole and disappear from the public.


----------



## Straight

*A tender side of loving Bangladesh in *the BDR carnage.

All carnages are carnage. Yet, after a fiery battle, on the same scorched battle ground, sprouts a tender tube of grass with a small flower under its tiny affectionate shade.

After all that horrendous scenes of BDR carnage, there emerge perpetually another scenes at the main gate of BDR HQ : Mothers, Fathers, Wives, Brothers, Sisters, Sons & Daughters and other kith & kin came---accompanying the innocent (or maybe a few guilty) BDR personnel---up to the Gate, just to watch that he has safely entered through it. 

But, then they did not return. Many stayed there for days & weeks---under the oppressive heat and maze of dirt with-out any home-cooked meal or a satisfying sleep---on the very footpath near the gate through which their beloved kin had passed through. They could not leave that place---as if tied by the strongest bond of heart & blood----lest something happened to the boy or may be he is not being fed or may be something---- which even they themselves do not know. 

This is a wonderful relationship---almost non-existent in many places in these modern days. Did you ever notice how---for each departing worker going abroad----5 or 6 family members come to the airport ? They stay till the plane takes off with roars, and then vanishes in the sky. Yet they keep on looking at that far spot in the sky through where the beloved kin just has gone too far. 

Oh! Why Bangladesh was made so tender & loving ? Why Bangladeshis were given so much tears of love---the immense volume of flood-water dry up but not the tears ? 

Yet, how come we fall in such trap of carnage ? Is it all by ourselves ? Or have some of us been sold out to heartless demons ? Or are the demons trying so hard to turn us against ourselves ?

Shall not we wake up and stand strongly now ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

Few Questions raised by Serajur Rahmanthe veteran BBC correspondent 

*How valid these are ?*

1. In the torrent of Global recession, Bangladesh commerce is also under serious threat of disarray. In stead of focusing on raging issues regarding this and working out solution thereof, why Commerce Minister is so busy in matters of BDR carnage investigation, and in notorious concoct of facts ?

2. Why PM is not at all controlling his rein to set him in proper direction ?

3. When 57 senior officers were killed, and several others died in apparent accidents, why then BAL Govt. opted for forced-retirement of further few veterans and senior officers of the Army in stead of retaining---evening extending---there services till the crisis eased out ? It is to be noted that, on the other hand, Govt. has reinstated around 100 civil service officers.

4. Will at least 50,000 innocent sepoys be retained in re-structured BDR ? If not, in these days of advancing recession, will this affect as many families---aggravating the gloomy recession scenario further ?

5. In the aftermath period of 15th August killing by few Army officers, the rest of Bangladesh Army remained intact, and was rather strengthened. The name of Army, Divisions, Brigades remained the same, too. Why then we can not retain the same (BDR) name which bears a part of history ? Who can ensure that the new and reformed BDR will not be another Rakkhi Bahini-in-disguise ?


*See for details :* ::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*BDR chief to lead border force renewal*

Dhaka, Mar 23 (bdnews24.com)The BDR chief, Brig Gen Moinul Islam, will lead the efforts to reform and reorganise Bangladesh's border force.

A three-hour meeting, chaired by commerce minister Faruq Khan, coordinator of post-mutiny affairs, decided on Monday that a new frontier force would be formed with a new name.

"A seven-member committee headed by the BDR chief will be constituted to implement the decision," Faruq Khan told a news conference.

The minister said: "There were over 7,000 BDR men at Peelkhana on the day of the massacre."

"Of them, 1,800 members did not report back after the mutiny. Many fled with weapons and ammunition."

"Some 714 suspects have been identified and 482 were arrested. Eighty are being interrogated in remand."

He said that audio tapes of the Darbar Hall incident and video footage, caught on CCTV, of the looting of weapons and stores were available.

The minister refused to speculate on the number of weapons looted. "There are 24 armouries in the headquarters, with huge quantities of arms and ammunition. We do not have the required manpower at the moment to determine exactly how many are missing.

"It will take time."

Asked on his assertions about "militant connections" to the mutiny, he said he got the information from his own sources. He said he had talked with a number of people inside the headquarters and that he had not got it from any of the investigators.

From now on, he said, the BDR relatives will be allowed to meet only "if they can prove it's an emergency".

On the students' appeal to allow them to take their educational materials or papers from their homes inside the BDR compound, Faruq said they would have to approach at the Gate no. 4 with proof to get those.

In the last few days, the minister said, three BDR members and an Imam of the BDR mosque died inside the Peelkhana that a rights organisation alleged "deaths in custody".

Of the four deaths in Dhaka headquarters, Faruq claimed one BDR member committed suicide and two other members died of "physical illness" and the Imam died of cardiac arrest.

Outside Dhaka, he said, one member committed suicide in Joypurhat and two more died of "physical illness".

The minister added: "The frontiers are well protected since officers and jawans in border areas returned to their battalions and sector headquarters."

BDR director general Brig Gen Moinul Islam, investigators including heads of probe committees and other officials were present at Monday's meeting.

BDR chief to lead border force renewal :: Bangladesh :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Video-audio evidence of BDR carnage found*

*Footage to help investigation greatly; another FBI team shortly; govt waits for post-mortem on BDR men's death*

Investigators of the BDR carnage found audiotapes and footage of the BDR officers' meeting held on February 25 morning at Darbar Hall in Pilkhana and the CCTV footage of arms being looted from the BDR arsenal.

Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, assigned to coordinate the work of probe committees, disclosed it yesterday evening to reporters after holding the third meeting of a probe-coordination committee at the BDR headquarters.

Faruk said the investigators are now looking into the audiotapes and footage of the Darbar Hall meeting and the CCTV footage of arsenal looting.

The footage would greatly help investigators identify the BDR jawans involved in the killing of BDR officers and looting of arms.

CID sources said it has a cell, led by an assistant superintendent of police (ASP), looking into the footage to identify the criminals.

According to sources in the cell, they are watching the footage to grab stills of suspects. The stills would be shown to witnesses so that they could identify the jawans involved in the carnage.

They said they would also give the photos to BDR authorities so that they could identify and provide details of the suspects.

BDR Director General Brig Gen Mainul Islam, chiefs of Criminal Investigation Department (CID), Special Branch of Police (SB), Rapid Action Battalion (Rab), other agencies concerned and senior officials of all three BDR carnage probe bodies were present at the probe-coordination committee meeting.

Faruk said a committee headed by the BDR director general has been formed to submit a report on restructuring and renaming BDR.

On the recent mysterious deaths of BDR jawans, Faruk said the real cause of their deaths would be clear after receiving their autopsy reports.

Meanwhile, the government probe committee was given four more days yesterday to submit its report. It had sought seven days' time.

This is the second time the committee sought time. Headed by retired bureaucrat Anisuzzaman Khan, the committee was supposed to submit its report yesterday. Initially, it was supposed to file the report by March 9.

Asked about the necessity of the 11-member government probe body when the army and the CID are investigating the incident separately, Faruk said, "The army is probing the incident for its own purpose, the CID is carrying out the criminal investigation and the government formed the probe body for the state's own purpose."

Meanwhile, a few hundred family members of BDR jawans demonstrated for several hours in front of the BDR headquarters gate-1 demanding they be allowed to visit the jawans.

However, Faruk said that they have decided not allow family members visit jawans at Pilkhana anymore. He said family members would only be allowed to make visits under special circumstances.

Talking about the progress of investigations, the commerce minister said the investigators so far identified 714 suspects and of them 482 are under arrest.

Among the arrestees, 80 persons, who were placed on remands, gave their confessional statements before investigators under Section-161 of the Criminal Procedure Code (CrPC).

"So far 56 crime scenes have been discovered. Crime scenes and evidence of crime are being discovered almost every day," he said, adding, "The investigators have been screening all 7,000 BDR members inside Pilkhana so that real culprits are identified and the innocent are not harassed."

The commerce minister said the FBI team, which left Dhaka yesterday morning, expressed satisfaction over Bangladeshi investigators' probe efforts.

He said another FBI team would come to Dhaka three weeks later.

Replying to a question, the commerce minister said the FBI and Scotland Yard teams helped Bangladeshi investigators identify criminals with fingerprints and sweat. They also helped identify BDR jawans, who had masked their faces, in the footage, the minister said.

Faruk said 1,800 BDR men have not reported to their stations. "Actually, not all of them are guiltythey did not join due to fears while some are absconding with arms and ammunition."

A total of 95 BDR carnage suspects were shown arrested yesterday and sent to jail.

US Ambassador James Moriarty after meeting Faruk Khan, foreign ministers Dipu Moni, and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina's Adviser Tarique Siddique on Sunday noted that the scale of the investigation suggests that it could take a considerable amount of time to complete.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*To assault or not?*

*The probability of success of an assault was high, with casualties being in the acceptable rather than unacceptable range. This assessment stems from the mutineers poor motivation, unwillingness to die, inferior arms and lack of defensive preparations. These same factors would have prevented riflemen outside Dhaka from rebelling. Even if they had, their scattered location would have meant limited local impact that nearby army units could have contained easily, writes Mumtaz Iqbal *

OPINIONS differ on the merit of an army assault on the Pilkhana mutineers on February 25. The anti-interventionists argue that attacking the armed rebels would have caused considerable casualties amongst the combatants and civilians inside and outside Pilkhana, property damage, riflemen outside Dhaka to mutiny in sympathy, and blood feud between the army and the Bangladesh Rifles.

First, on the number of armed mutineers. Although about 5,000 riflemen were present, about 450 or less than 10 per cent appear to have been involved and only about a 100 or so hardcore types active in killing, molesting and looting (newspaper reports).

Second, BDR equipment is basically hand-me-down and discarded army issue. Apart from rifles, the BDR had machine guns and recoilless rifles. These are offensive and defensive weapons. The three-inch mortars are not much use in defence.

Since rebellion is a capital crime, it is interesting that the mutineers did not establish defensive positions in anticipation of an assault, a standard response. Did they get a hint that this was not on the cards?

Contrast this with the response to the BDR mutiny on February 16, 1972 when Bangabandhu used S force to crush the mutiny after talks failed.

In contrast to the anti-authoritarian and/or anti-colonial rationale of mutinies such as the PRCs Yanchang Uprising 1927 and Vietnams Yen Bai 1930, the BDR mutiny lacked any overarching political or social themes but focused on pecuniary benefits. The riflemens demands lacked purity and a just cause. Their will to fight and die for their beliefs was absent.

This explains why desertions started after the first cowardly killings began about 10:00am or so. Most riflemen wanted benefits, not involvement in murder.

When could the assault have taken place? One answer: almost at the mutinys outset.

This is based on ex-RAB intelligence chief late Colonel Gulzar Ahmeds request at 9:30am on February 25 to his RAB colleagues to send two platoons (sixty men) as the killers dont seem to be organised (newspaper reports March 16).

As an anti-terrorism veteran, his evaluation cant be ignored. While assault preparations were ongoing, security forces could and should have quarantined Pilkhana, signalling to the mutineers that they were surrounded, escape impossible and they had better negotiate or face the consequences.

Instead TV crews interviewed the mutineers. The authorities sent an odd assortment of intermediaries untrained in mutiny and hostage negotiations to parley.

We dont know what they talked but did the authorities uncoordinated actions embolden the mutineers to believe that officialdom was weak and public sentiment not entirely against them?

As to the actual assault, this could have been made by troops from 46 Brigade and Air Defence Unit, located near the Dhaka cantonment, between 11:00am and 12:00 noon, judged by what the army high command told the prime minister (newspaper reports).

The probability of success of an assault was high, with casualties being in the acceptable rather than unacceptable range. This assessment stems from the mutineers poor motivation, unwillingness to die, inferior arms and lack of defensive preparations.

These same factors would have prevented riflemen outside Dhaka from rebelling. Even if they had, their scattered location would have meant limited local impact that nearby army units could have contained easily.

There was never any indication that the army would not obey orders. So the chance of sustained fighting or cooperation between the two sets of jawans was remote.

Given what we now know, its unlikely that the officers lives could have been saved since most of the killings were over by noon. The question then is whether the assault preparations would have hastened the killings or pre-empted them.

There is no easy answer. But quelling a mutiny inherently involves risks and uncertainty. But good planning and execution would have minimised but not eliminated them, e.g. Entebbe 1976.

Pilkhanas defences comprise nothing more substantial than a high wall. The Pakistanis on March 25, 1971 using jeep-mounted 106 mm recoilless rifles easily breached it with few civilian deaths.

The assault debate is a legitimate one. Equally legitimate is one about the process and quality of official decision making to tackle the mutiny. Was it proper for top officials to parley with the mutineers, announce amnesty and give indirect assurances about meeting their demands?

This chain of events, contrary to conventional practice in dealing with mutiny and hostages, gives the impression rightly or wrongly that the authorities were more concerned with the mutineers grievances than the hostages fate.

The combination of mutiny, massacre and quality of response has hurt national security. Repairing it will be hard. The reports of the Anis and army committees hopefully will be a first step in healing.

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/mar/24/oped.html#1


----------



## leonblack08

*103 BDR men arrested, 23 remanded*
Star Online Report

The Criminal Investigation Department (CID) of Police today arrested *103 *more BDR men suspected to have links with the last month's carnage.

*The Chief Metropolitan Magistrate's Court for Dhaka sent 23 of them into seven-day remand for interrogation.
*
*The CID collected statements from 33 other BDR personnel and 16 relatives of victims in the carnage at the BDR headquarters, an assistant superintendent told The Daily Star.*

He said that they also recovered some ammunition and other evidence from the Pilkahna.

CID already *arrested 482 BDR* members in connection with the massacre.

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

Commerce minister Faruk's lies continues and it is unveiled once again.

*'No footage of BDR massacre found'*
Star Online Report

*Investigators did not find any video footage of the last month's massacre by Bangladesh Rifles members at Pilkhana, a senior CID official said today.*

*An audiotape containing the speech of Major General Shakil Ahmed was retrieved, the officer said preferring anonymity.*

*Commerce Minister Faruk Khan yesterday said the investigators found video footage and an audiotape containing evidence of massacre at the Darbar Hall on February 25.*

The CID officer said the mutineers* damaged nine CCTVs* installed at the armoury and the office of the director general.

According to CID sources they found video footage from the CCTV's captured before those were damaged.

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> *BDR chief to lead border force renewal*
> 
> Dhaka, Mar 23 (bdnews24.com)The BDR chief, Brig Gen Moinul Islam, will lead the efforts to reform and reorganise Bangladesh's border force.
> 
> A three-hour meeting, chaired by commerce minister Faruq Khan, coordinator of post-mutiny affairs, decided on Monday that a new frontier force would be formed with a new name.
> 
> "A seven-member committee headed by the BDR chief will be constituted to implement the decision," Faruq Khan told a news conference.



*Can it be safley assumed that under current DG, the reformed BDR will not turn into a Rakkhi Bahini ?*


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> *Video-audio evidence of BDR carnage found*
> 
> *Footage to help investigation greatly; another FBI team shortly; govt waits for post-mortem on BDR men's death*
> 
> Investigators of the BDR carnage found audiotapes and footage of the BDR officers' meeting held on February 25 morning at Darbar Hall in Pilkhana and the CCTV footage of arms being looted from the BDR arsenal.
> 
> Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, assigned to coordinate the work of probe committees, disclosed it yesterday evening to reporters after holding the third meeting of a probe-coordination committee at the BDR headquarters.



*24 hours' Survival Period for his 1st 'happy news' comment is hardly impressive.*


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> *Within 24 hours, Faruk proved himself wrong. With perpetual notriety ?*
> 
> *The probability of success of an assault was high, with casualties being in the acceptable rather than unacceptable range. This assessment stems from the mutineers poor motivation, unwillingness to die, inferior arms and lack of defensive preparations. These same factors would have prevented riflemen outside Dhaka from rebelling. Even if they had, their scattered location would have meant limited local impact that nearby army units could have contained easily, writes Mumtaz Iqbal *



The issue of "TO ASSAULT OR NOT ?" will perhaps reappear in many peoples' mind as soon as the probe report is submitted. It is likely to haunt BAL quite a long-time.


----------



## Straight

leonblack08 said:


> *Commerce minister Faruk's lies continues and it is unveiled once again.*
> 
> *'No footage of BDR massacre found'*
> Star Online Report
> 
> *Investigators did not find any video footage of the last month's massacre by Bangladesh Rifles members at Pilkhana, a senior CID official said today.*



*.....simply pathetic*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Fresh information coming out*

*Little militant link found*

*Staff Correspondent*

The submission of report on the Pilkhana massacre by the relevant enquiry committees may be delayed further as the Criminal Investigation Depar-tment (CID) and other intelligence agencies are getting fresh information with every passing day.

Despite one month having elapsed of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) carnage on February 25 that left killed a total of 75 including 57 army officers and seven civilians, no massive progress with regard to facts could be found as the investigation process is not well-organised. Besides, due to inadequate manpower, the overall activities of CID are proceeding very slowly.

Different rumors and information have been telecast and published centering the BDR mutiny but none of the arrestees admitted their involvement in the carnage before the court.

Earlier, Lt Col Faruk Khan (retd), the Minister, who is coordinating the three investigation committees - CID team led by ASP Abdul Kahar Akhanda, the government probe body headed by former bureaucrat Anisuz-zaman and the Army investigation team led by Lieutenant General Md Jahangir Alam Chowdhury - told the press that the link of JMB was found in the BDR carnage, but the investigators did not confirm it; rather an intelligence agency said that JMB is under control at this moment.

The chief of the CID Investigation Committee ASP Abdul Kahar Akhanda refused to tell anything about the progress into the investigation only saying, "We are working round the clock to find out the perpetrators of the incidents inside the BDR head office."

Asked about the JMB's link with the carnage, he did not want to tell anything before completing the investigation into the matter.

The investigators discovered as many as 56 crime scenes inside Pilkhana. They identified around eight hundred suspects out of 7,000 BDR members. Of them 591 have been shown arrested in connection with the 33-hour revolt and this list is getting larger day by day, sources said adding that among the arrestees, 90 persons - who were placed on remands - gave their confessional statements before investigators under Section-161 of the Criminal Procedure Code (CrPC).

The drive of the law enforcers - including Rapid Action Battalion (RAB) - still continues to nab some 1854 BDR jawans, remaining absconding till date, said official sources.

The investigators, including the two foreign investigation teams-Scotland Yard and Federal Bureau of Investiga-tion (FBI) - apprehended that more time would be needed to reach a conclusion in this connection.

Observing the incidents, the FBI team suggested to the CID to appoint 400 members for the smooth conduct of investigation into the BDR carnage. Some 200 police personnel have been requisitioned to assist the CID teams, said an intelligence source.

The foreign investigation teams also termed the incident as a 'deep-rooted' but are yet to find out whether there was any international link in BDR mutiny, according to Home Ministry sources. They, however, failed to identify any militant link in this connection.

Different quarters are also fearing that the actual perpetrators - whether any extremist group or any influential quarters in disguise of the political identity - might go undetected.

The CID investigation team is advancing with some clues including who has supplied the around several hundreds of fast food packets during lunch time and who helped them to escape, who brought out procession favouring the rebel BDR jawans during the 33-hour massacre inside the BDR Headquarters.
The investigators of the BDR carnage found audiotapes and footage of the BDR officers' meeting on February 25 morning at Darbar Hall and the CCTV footage of arms being looted from the BDR arsenal.

Sources informed, at least 750 people were identified in connection with the incident and of them some 250 were held while fleeing on the first day. The suspects BDR Jawans are also showing all these so that they could identify the jawans involved in the carnage.

Commerce Minister Faruk Khan said that the investigators are now working with audiotapes and footage of arsenal looting.

Earlier, the 11-member probe body of the government, scheduled to file the report by March 9, was given four more days on Monday to submit its report. And it was the second time the committee sought time to complete its investigation.

Meanwhile, the law enforcers could not be ***** accurately the arms and ammunitions which were in the armory before the mutiny.

According to sources, there were about seven thousand arms. Of them, the investigators have already completed testing fingerprint and ballistic symptoms of about 2000 arms.

Meanwhile, the Rapid Action Battalion has denied the arrest of 'Leather' Liton, son of detained Torab Ali, in connection with the BDR carnage.

leading news


----------



## M_Saint

Straight said:


> *Can it be safley assumed that under current DG, the reformed BDR will not turn into a Rakkhi Bahini ?*


The way Rawamy Leaguers are snatching top posts, such possibility can't be ruled out. Putting Malu descendent like Madhavi Islam in the chairman post of nuclear facility, making another Malu as VC of DMCH and letting Malu judges to chair BNP's politicians cases are indication that AL wants to stay power for a long time. In that context the rational of the creation of another Rakhi Bahini is perceivable.


----------



## M_Saint

MBI Munshi said:


> *Fresh information coming out*
> 
> *Little militant link found*



Justice delayed is synonymous to justice denied. I guess dragging the case and not agreeing on the 'Formation of all party investigative body' by Rawamy Leaguers say it all.


----------



## idune

Pattern of Indo-Awami nexus to watch for is what has been said by Awami ministers in recent days. Since last couple of weeks Awami minister&#8217;s systematically and baselessly implicating Bangladesh armed forces and as of late garments industry and domestic investment with militancy. Militancy which predominantly foreign phenomenon and does not match up with Bangladesh socio, economic progression and growth pattern.

Contrary to popular understanding and to surprise, Indo-Awami nexus *first* baselessly implicated Bangladesh Armed forces, investment and vital industry. *Now in coming days expect to see planted evidence of traces of militancy to prove their cooked up militancy allegation and propaganda campaign. More lies and deception to prove propaganda campaign.*

But root of these concerted Indo-Awami campaigns are to weaken and diminish elements of Bangladesh sovereignty and independence. If &#8220;din bodol&#8221; slogan seems more like irrational exuberance now, there is no alternative but resent Indo-Awami scheme. Otherwise, next generation will not see independent Bangladesh as we know and earned it.


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> *Fresh information coming out*
> 
> *Little militant link found*
> 
> *Staff Correspondent*
> 
> ..............
> ..............
> ..............
> 
> Earlier, Lt Col Faruk Khan (retd), the Minister,[who is coordinating the three investigation committees----CID team led by ASP Abdul Kahar Akhanda, the government probe body headed by former bureaucrat Anisuz-zaman and the Army investigation team led by Lieutenant General Md Jahangir Alam Chowdhury----] told the press that the link of JMB was found in the BDR carnage, *but the investigators did not confirm it; rather an intelligence agency said that JMB is under control at this moment.*
> ..........



*Except the sub-title of the news item "Little militant link found", nowhere the report mentions----in clear terms---that I/militant link has been found.*

*It is not for the support of I/Militants (whom many of us already abhor) that many are disturbed at by this poor attempt of The Bangladesh Today reporter, but it is for the sake of truth that we want false statement on association of I/Militant (and for that matter, anyone who was not) should not cover-up the real perpetrators.*

* Should justice be denied by way of delaying the process ?*


----------



## Straight

M_Saint said:


> The way Rawamy Leaguers are snatching top posts, such possibility can't be ruled out. Putting Malu descendent like Madhavi Islam in the chairman post of nuclear facility, making another Malu as VC of DMCH and letting Malu judges to chair BNP's politicians cases are indication that AL wants to stay power for a long time. In that context the rational of the creation of another Rakhi Bahini is perceivable.



*.....So, such a possibility is looming large on the nation. *


----------



## Straight

'Militancy' not just our problem: Dipu Moni 
Wed, Mar 25th, 2009 10:21 am BdST 

Dhaka, March 25 (*bdnews24.com*)Foreign minister Dipu Moni says *she does not see 'militancy' as a threat to Bangladesh's external image. *

Hours before her departure for Malaysia on Wednesday, the foreign minister told journalists: "Right at this moment, I don't consider militancy, if the situation does not deteriorate further, as a challenge for the country's image." 

"Many countries in the world have been facing the menace of terrorism and militancy. This is not a problem only in Bangladesh or any particular country," Dipu Moni told reporters at her first press conference since her appointment as foreign minister on Jan 6 

"Like many countries, business activities, investments and their foreign relations go uninterrupted despite terrorist and militant attacks. These are also going in our country," she said. 

With the foreign minister preparing to leave for Kuala Lumpur later in the day, she also revealed that a "politically sensitive" statement made by the Bangladesh labour counsellor in Kuala Lumpur might have caused the cancellation of 55,000 Malaysian visas for Bangladeshi workers. 

She, however, said the demand for Bangladeshi workers in Southeast Asian nations was still high despite global recession. 

Dipu Moni is set to attend the general assembly of the ruling party of Malaysia as representative of the prime minister. Labour and overseas employment minister Mosharraf Hossain will join her, flying from Geneva. 

bdnews24.com/krc/rah/1120h


----------



## Straight

M_Saint said:


> The way Rawamy Leaguers are snatching top posts, such possibility can't be ruled out. Putting Malu descendent like Madhavi Islam in the chairman post of nuclear facility, making another Malu as VC of DMCH and letting Malu judges to chair BNP's politicians cases are indication that AL wants to stay power for a long time. In that context the rational of the creation of another Rakhi Bahini is perceivable.



Yet....another bead in the string

Hasina's doctor is new VC at BSMMU 
Tue, Mar 24th, 2009 11:17 pm BdST 

Dhaka, Mar 24 (*bdnews24.com*)  One of Sheikh Hasina's personal physicians, Prof Pran Gopal Dutta, has been appointed as new vice chancellor of Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujib Medical University. 

Chairman of neuromedicine, Prof Anisul Haque, and chairman of neonatology, Prof Shahidullah, were appointed as pro vice-chancellors, the health ministry said in a press release on Tuesday. 

President of BSMMU Teachers Association, Prof Muazzem Hossain, was appointed treasurer. 

Former VC Nazrul Islam, along with his pro-VCs and treasurer, resigned his post on Sunday, citing 'personal reasons', though Islam also said at the time he had faced pressures from doctors and other quarters over appointments to vacant posts. 

Dutta, the famed ENT specialist, treated Hasina after the Aug 21, 2004 blast that left her almost deaf. 

bdnews24.com/mrf/rah/2317h


----------



## leonblack08

*6 mutineers confess their involvement in BDR carnage*

The Daily Star - Details News

Full story so far not available.


----------



## HK-47

what we need to know is who was really behind all this.


----------



## Straight

Arms, ammo still all around Pilkhana
*6 BDR men offer confessional statements*
Staff Correspondent:The daily Star: Thursday, 26th March, 2009

Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters at Pilkhana is still an unsafe zone as grenades and other explosives remained scattered here and there even after a month of the mutiny by border guards.

"Arms, ammunition and other explosives, including grenades, are still being recovered everyday as BDR members hid those at various places, even in socks and dresses," BDR Director General (DG) Brig Gen Md Mainul Islam told reporters yesterday.

Addressing a press briefing at the conference hall of BDR headquarters, the DG said it is quite impossible to say exactly how many explosives and ammunition were used during the mutiny and how many arms and explosives taken away by the mutineers. At the end of the counting, it would be possible to assess how many arms went missing, he said.

Meanwhile, six BDR mutiny suspects yesterday gave confessional statements before the court about their involvement in the carnage for the first time after the incident.

They are Subedar Haji Shafijuddin, Habilder Billal Hossain, Nayek Matiur Rahman, Lance Nayek Gausul Azam, Subedar Gofran Mallik and carpenter Nayan Kumer.Court sources said metropolitan magistrates AEM Ismail Hossain and Moazzem Hossain recorded their confessional statements under the section 164 of the Criminal Procedure Code.

CID senior assistant superintendent of police (ASP) Abdul Kahar Akond, who is leading the 250-member team engaged in the investigation, told The Daily Star that all the six persons confessed their involvement in the mutiny and disclosed information what they know.He, however, declined to elaborate their confessions.

But another CID official who is also a team member said the six persons narrated the carnage incident and disclosed many names of the mutineers.
Talking to reporters at the press briefing, BDR Director General (DG) Brig Gen Md Mainul Islam, however, could not confirm how many more days would take to complete the assessment procedure though one month has elapsed after the mutiny.

"Everyday we are recovering arms and explosives from different places. This is why it is still not a safe place", he said.

The DG said, "We first kept the BDR members under tent in the field for their safety. But now they are staying at better places."

Brig Gen Mainul said although mutineers did not take away all explosives and grenades, they broke all the boxes containing ammunition and explosives, including grenades.

*Regarding the scheduled DG level meeting between Bangladesh and India in New Delhi on March 30, he said formalities and agendas of the meeting have been curtailed due to the mutiny and only a courtesy meeting will be held. A small BDR team will join the meeting to convey thanks to the Indian Border Security Force (BSF) for playing a very responsible role during the mutiny, the DG said.*

Talking about the replacement of BDR officials, Brig Gen Mainul said most of the officials have already joined their designated places amid lack of confidence and are carrying out their duties.

"I am not saying that the BDR officers are able to carry out their duties fully. But the flag meetings are being held and smugglers are being resisted," he said.

*Replying to a question, the DG said, "It is not the time to comment whether the existing BDR members would be included in the new organisation of border guards. Opinions are now being collected from various quarters to take decision in this regard."*

"BDR members themselves have to regain their confidence through their own activities, including by confessing their involvement in the crime and disclosing information about others who were involved in the massacre," the DG said.

*"It is true that many BDR members helped in saving the lives of some army officials and their family members. After the enquiry, authorities will reward those who will be proved innocent and anti-mutineers," he said.*

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Exclusive photos of first stages of mutiny - 

*Intercepts: The beginning of the shootout inside the BDR Darbar Hall, 25th February 2009*







Lt. Col. Anayet and Lt. Col. Mujib. Right after the darbar started.






Lt. Col Mujib, seeking DG's permission to start the darbar.






First attacker with a Sub Machine gun came from the green room. Officers at the stage overpower him. Some reports say, he fainted in fear.






Other officers rushing in.






More officers coming in and gathering at the stage. Reports say, regular jawans started to leave the hall at this moment.






Officers gather around the jawan. Some were getting out to figure out, what is happening outside. Firing started later on.

Bangladesh Open Source Intelligence Monitors: Intercepts: The beginning of the shootout inside the BDR Darbar Hall, 25th February 2009

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## hembo

*BDR chief to visit New Delhi to thank Indian border guards *
Thu, Mar 26 01:23 PM

Anisur Rahman Dhaka, Mar 26 (PTI) The chief of Bangladesh Rifles would visit New Delhi next week to thank the Border Security Force (BSF) for its cooperation after last month's savage mutiny at the paramilitary force's headquarter in Dhaka. "I will go to New Delhi on March 30 on a three-day tour with a small delegation mainly to thank BSF for its cooperation during and after the Pilkhana carnage.

We appreciate BSF's role which reflects the friendly relations the two countries have," Brigadier General Mainul Islam told PTI today. He said the scheduled director general-level consultation between the two border forces would not have any specific agenda coming in an unusual situation.

He, however, said thrust of the meeting would be bilateral cooperation in preventing cross-border movement of terrorists and militants alongside trafficking of weapons, drugs, women and children. Officials said a six-member BDR delegation including a home ministry official would visit Delhi and would return on April 1.

BDR sources earlier said despite the debacle, the Bangladeshi border guards were patrolling the frontline while they held routine flag meetings with their BSF counterparts in the zero lines. PTI.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Thats a good move. He needs to get back to regular routine works which includeds those meeting with Indian counterpart.


----------



## Al-zakir

A soul moving song by Hyder Husyn. one of my favorite bangla singer. Heart breaking


----------



## Al-zakir

*BD rifles mutiny, an Indian conspiracy*

Sultan M Hali

As soon as Awami League (AL) came to occupy the seat of government in Dhaka, a macabre plot was hatched with Indian complicity to teach the BD Army a lesson. The gruesome event of mutiny in Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) killing their Commanding General and many others including officers families and children came as a rude shock. As per media reports the dreadful event took place on differences over pay and perk between Army and Bangladesh Rifles. The Jawans of BDR also complained about corruption of Army Officers who come to BDR for a short tenure and indulge in corrupt practices. The question is that causes as reported through media are not commensurate with the magnitude of the criminal activity that took place in the BDR. The saner elements of the society are skeptical about the real causes leading to mass scale mutiny in a disciplined force of BDR. Across the board investigation to unearth the facts is imperative to punish those responsible for such a gory drama and to avert such future happening in the BD Armed Forces.

Although the government of Bangladesh is investigating the whole episode yet there is a need for the government of BD to see through the designs of their real enemy India who want the newly elected AL government to accept their demands including transit route facilities and joint task force etc. The fact of the matter is that India wants to plunder Bangladeshs wealth at any cost. While AL of Sheikh Hasina Wajid is pro-Indian political party of Bangladesh, Indian spy masters want to inflict maximum damage on the Armed Forces of Bangladesh creating fear in the minds of officers to understand Indian messages while guarding their national interests. It appears to be a deliberate Indian scheme to sponsor the mutiny and killing of BDR officers while cleverly insinuating against ISI of Pakistan as a cover story. The unfortunate saga which unfolded in Dhaka sounds out of place that a group of soldiers could reach the threshold of frustration over pecuniary matters resulting in savage butchery of officers, women and innocent children. Reports have surfaced now about mutineers communications with across the border further cementing the speculations that this was too well planned an operation to be handled by junior cadre alone. Bangladesh has paid a heavy price to resist the Indian hegemonic designs in the region. The secrets about the recent conspiratorial mutiny are gradually being unfolded. Many links have already been unearthed and after joining them together the conspiracy theory is now being believed by almost everyone as a reality. The most horrifying aspect is that all links leads to the Government involvement the PM in particular along with some of Sheikh Hasinas confidants. It is now largely believed that the revolt was not a spontaneous one among the ranks and files but a small group of 20/25 individuals were carefully organized over a period of time to spearhead the sad episode taking the advantage of some petty grudges of the ranks and files.

The group had been organized under direct supervision of PMs Defense Advisor General Tareq Siddiqui (Retd), the brother in law of Sheikh Hasina, who after retirement has been picked up as Defense Advisor to the PM with the status of a full minister. Under him the following persons worked to organize the group of the agent provocateurs. 1. Sahara Khatun the Home Minister 2. Mirza Azam presently whip of the ruling party 3. Jahangir Kabir Nanak ex- President of Jubo League now State Minister of Local Govt. He is a ruthless person who was charged for corruption, extortion, arson and cold-blooded murders by the last army-backed interim Govt. of Fakhruddin. 4. MD. Tawheed (a long time close friend of Nanak) appointed as the Deputy Assistant Director in BDR along with three other persons in different posts by the Home Ministry. 5. ADV. Quamrullslam 6. Sheikh Fazle Nur Taposh(son of Sheikh Fazlul Haq Moni, nephew of Mujib killed in encounter on 15th Aug revolution 1975) 7. Hasan Mohamed DG RAB 8. Nasim khan appointed by the present Govt. as DMP Commissioner. 9. Nur Mohammad newly appointed IGP.
 
The mutiny commenced at 10 am and surprisingly by 12 noon Hasina sent Nanak to BDR HQ at Pilkhana as her emissary where the Home Minister joined with Nanak to bring a delegation of the mutineers headed by MD. Tawheed for a negotiated settlement of the crisis refusing permission to the armed forces to act at the very onset of the mutiny. The delegation arrived at PMs residence escorted by Nanak, Sahara Khatun, IGP and DMP Commissioner like VIPs and just handed over their hand scribbled demands to Hassina and returned triumphantly with a general amnesty from her. Nanak, Sahara Khatun escorted back the delegation to BDR HQ. Within a few minutes Sahara khatuns car left the HQ with three covered faced co passengers mysteriously for unknown destination. After the departure of Sahara Khatun the Home Minister Nanak also left the place in a hurry. There after IGP was ordered to send police inside to collect the dead bodies littering all over the compound. Injured were sent to hospitals. On the 2nd of March Hasina visited the Army Headquarters to address about 2000 officers who came from all over the country to pay homage to the martyrs and take part in the burial ceremony.

There she could feel the heat of anger and quickly left the place cutting short her address. She was terribly nervous and scared to face the angry young officers. The message that she carried back was that she could no longer trust BD armed forces nether she could earn respect from them. Under such situation before it is too late she decided to hasten the hidden agenda to allow foreign forces to come in to tame and establish full control over the BD armed forces, intelligence agencies and all other law enforcing forces under the pretext of restructuring, modernization etc.

Accordingly just after her visit to the Dhaka Cantt she convened an urgent session of Parliament to discuss the present crisis facing the nation. In her speech she openly sought all out help and assistance from America, Britain, UN and other agencies to come in to restructure and reorganize the untrustworthy armed forces and all other law enforcing forces of Bangladesh including intelligence agencies fighting against terror. However, the fact remains that such a national betrayal is just to secure herself and her Govt in power being dependent on the forces of the foreign masters. A wishful thinking indeed! It is simply another classical proof of that golden saying we read history but not learn anything from it and thus history repeats itself.

Pakistan Observer - Newspaper online edition - Article


----------



## Al-zakir

*'Militancy' undermining our independence: Nizami*

Thu, Mar 26th, 2009 10:07 pm BdST

Dhaka, Mar 26 (bdnews24.com) - Talk of militancy is undermining the country's independence, security and sovereignty, Jamaat-e-Islami chief Matiur Rahman Nizami said on Thursday.

Claiming that manifold conspiracies are being hatched against Islam and Islamic leaders, he urged all to be united to counter the plotters.

"There was a plot to undermine the country's defence through the Peelkhana carnage. Those who do not want the Bangladesh Army self-reliant hatched the plot," he said, while addressing an Independence Day discussion at Al-Falah Auditorium in the city's Moghbazar.

"Those who say that there is no need of Army in the country are initiating propaganda," he said.

"To make the country's independence meaningful, national unity has to be built through people's direct participation in running the country," he also said.

He spoke for protecting national security, sovereignty and strengthening defences along with economic prosperity and better education.

Jamaat assistant secretary general ATM Azharul Islam, Dhaka metropolitan unit secretary Hamidur Rahman Azad, assistant secretaries Nurul Islam Bulbul and Abdul Hamid spoke among others at the discussion.

Jamaat-backed student organisation Islami Chhatra Shibir brought out a procession to mark the day from the northern gate of the Baitul Mokarram National Mosque.

The procession ended at the National Press Club.

'Militancy' undermining our independence: Nizami :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

*Worst massacre of Army Officers in recent memory*



1. BDR Chief Major General Shakil Ahmed giving
permission for holding Darbar, 2. A BDR Jawan fainted in
front of BDR DG when he pointed his gun at the latter, 3.
BDR DG General Shakil was under attack, 4. Arms being loaded
onto a pick-up van by the muti


The BDR carnage in Peelkhana, worst of its kind in the recent past, has taken a heavy toll of 55 officials who were killed by the mutineers on the fateful night of February 25 and 26. It was said even during the world wars so many officers were not killed in a single operation.

Now it has been established that the rebellion was not on the spur of the moment. It was pre-planned and a series of meetings was held within the vicinity of the area surrounding BDR's Peelkhana Headquarters at Hazaribagh. A local Awami League leader Torab Ali and his son Leather Masud were arrested and sent to jail for their alleged involvement in the mutiny.

Besides, on February 21 preceding the February 25 mutiny, a meeting was held at a house of a political leader reportedly setting the course of events. The BDR rebels are also reported to have formed a liaison committee to coordinate the affairs with the political leaders.

According to knowledgeable circles the civilians involved in the abortive mutiny will not remain beyond the purview of the court martial if trial is held under the Army Act.

There is fear among the politicians who are opposed to trial in military courts. The Army did earn wrath of a particular group of people who were subjected to harassment during the anti-corruption crusade.

*After examining the video footage a car from outside was found stationed in the BDR compound which is reported to have brought mercenaries from outside.
*

The mutineers seemed to be well-prepared and created a battle-like situation in the BDR Headquarters.

*The Statesman of Kolkata in an article did oppose quick army intervention to quell the BDR mutiny. But it had supported the Indian Army's storming of the golden temple in Amritsar in 1984.*

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Mutiny aftermath: Masterminds identified after seeing CCTV footage*

Mamunur Rashid

Two hundred more BDR jawans were identified yesterday for their direct involvement in last month's carnage at the Peelkhana BDR headquarters after investigators examined the CCTV footage and recorded video clips capturing during the mutiny.

The Criminal investigation Department (CID) has now been able to pinpoint the ringleaders who spearheaded the attack that cost the lives of 55 army officers. Of the dead, one was major general two were brigadier-generals, 16 colonels, 11 lieutenant- colonels, 23 majors and two captains.

Three killers of two army colonels were identified on the basis of CCTV footage, according to sources.

The available CCTV footage and recorded video clips showed an armed BDR jawan falling flat and losing sense out of fear after he failed to fire at BDR chief Major General Shakil Ahmed at the "Darbar" hall. The footage also focused on the jawan who opened fire at maj Gen Shakil killing him on the spot.

Another CCTV footage showed the killer of major Mosharaf.

Shahzzaman Raj, chief of the CID, told the New Nation yesterday that after examining the CCTV footage they have been able to identify some "important" persons who took part in the revolt at Peelkhana BDR headquarters on February 25 and 26.

Sources said the 11-member probe body headed by former bureaucrat Anisuzzaman is expected to submit its investigation report on the Peelkhana tragedy this week.

As many as 1800 BDR jawans , who deserted camps after the carnage, are still at large. The Government has not decided as to what will be the fate of the fugitive BDR jawans.

During the interrogation by the Task Force some of the detained BDR personnel were stated to have referred to the involvement of several top leaders of both ruling and opposition parties in leading the revolt at the BDR headquarters, sources said.

The sources further said that seven detained BDR jawans are likely to give their confessional statement for the first time before the court sometime this week.

Meanwhile. Identity cards of 5500 BDR personnel, now under detention, have been seized for the purpose of the identification of the killers of the army officers.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Straight

Is he the FIRST culprit or the FIRST casualty of BAL's justice ?......

*Jamaat leader Razzaq gets bail in mutiny case*
The daily Star Online Report : Sunday, March 29, 2009

The High Court (HC) today (Sunday) granted anticipatory bail till April 5 to Jamaat-e-Islami leader Barrister Abdur Razzaq in connection with the Pilkhana killing case. The court also directed the government not to arrest or harass him in connection with the case during the time. 

The Jamaat leader filed two separate petitions seeking bail in this case and challenging legality of the Criminal Investigation Department (CID) notice asking him to appear at the CID office at Malibagh in the capital along with his passport at 10:00am on Monday. 

Abdul Kahar Akand, senior ASP of the CID and investigation officer (IO) of the case, on March 28 issued a letter asking Razzaq to appear at the CID office for interrogating him in connection with the Pilkhana killing case. 

In his bail petition, Razzaq said he has been apprehending that he may be harassed in connection with the case. 

In his writ petition, he prayed for staying the operation of the CID notice served on him. But, the court did not stay the operation of the notice. Following the HC order, he will appear at the CID office at 10:00am on Monday as per the notice issued to him. 

The court also asked the government authorities to return his passport after interrogating him and examining it. The court also asked the authorities to interrogate Razzaq considering him as a witness of the incident, not as an accused. 

The Daily Star - Details News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## idune

> *Jamaat leader Razzaq gets bail in mutiny case*
> The daily Star Online Report : Sunday, March 29, 2009



From all previous reports Barrister Abdur Razzaq was barred from going to Thailand for seeing his daughter because of war crime agenda.

Even after HC instruction Barrister Abdur Razzaq was denied visiting his daughter. Awami league govt even filed second fabricated case against him for violating immigration rule.

There was no indication even by govt that he was accused of Peelkhana incident. From the face of this news it seems daily star(lie) got into business of fabrication again. There are so many judgements against daily star(lie) for falsifying report for political agenda, so this wouldn't be first one.

Razzak, wife get bail in airport case :: Politics :: bdnews24.com ::

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition


----------



## Straight

[*QUOTE=idune*;338361]From all previous reports Barrister Abdur Razzaq was barred from going to Thailand for seeing his daughter because of war crime agenda.

.........

There was no indication even by govt that he was accused of Peelkhana incident. From the face of this news it seems daily star(lie) got into business of fabrication again. There are so many judgements against daily star(lie) for falsifying report for political agenda, so this wouldn't be first one.

*Very likely---as also felt by many---he is a casualty of BAL's injustice. *


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Focus on mutiny beyond Dhaka*

*Investigators identify abortive attempts at 37 BDR locations; 6 more arrested*

After some initial headway in the probe into the Pilkhana carnage, investigators are also training their focus on successive events at different BDR battalions across the country which could have led to a 'civil war'.

The investigators say they have so far identified 37 spots where a group of jawans either mutinied or attempted to do so.

"In many BDR battalion offices a band of soldiers took up arms and ammunition from the arsenals and attempted to commit the same offences that occurred in Pilkhana," an investigator told The Daily Star wishing anonymity.

At the first coordination meeting of BDR at Dhaka Cantonment on March 9, new Director General Brig General Md Mainul Islam listened in details the incidents that occurred at different BDR battalions across the country.

Sources say following that meeting a move to investigate the mutiny in BDR battalions outside Dhaka was initiated and the investigators have almost done their preliminary task.

They have detected 37 spots where in some cases soldiers not only attempted to hold hostage the officers but also came out in the civil areas with arms.

The investigators say they have made a good progress in identifying the mutineers but did not give details.

They add at the coordination meeting with the new DG, army officers from different battalions outside the capital gave a vivid account of mutinies in their jurisdiction.

"These detailed accounts helped us a lot in our investigation and made our primary job done quickly," says an investigator. He adds initially the authorities concerned are planning to file 37 cases with the respective police stations for the mutinies outside Dhaka.

There were some other reasons for the delay behind investigating mutinies elsewhere as all their strength was initially focused on Pilkhana, the investigators argue.

Besides, officers also left their stations for safety and have refrained from joining their respective offices till now.

"We were asked by the higher authorities to leave the office immediately and go to safer places as the mutiny was spreading across the country on February 26," says an army officer. This office was posted to a BDR battalion outside the capital and is staying in Dhaka and discharging his duty over phone since then.

The officer adds many of his colleagues had to leave their battalions or offices following the very tense and insecure situation.

The mutineers came out of their camps and outposts to resist a possible military onslaught in reprisal for bloodshed in Pilkhana.

"At a battalion outside Dhaka some soldiers took up arms from the arsenal to attack the officers following rumours of military attack on the jawans," recalls an officer who was posted outside Dhaka but had to leave on security grounds on February 26.

Though the investigators detected 37 places where mutiny took place, they have yet to name the places until cases are filed in this connection.

Immediate after the mutiny broke out at Pilkhana HQ, tension ran deep across the country as reports of "rebellious behaviour" by BDR jawans started pouring in from Dinajpur, Chapainawabganj, Naogaon, Rajshahi, Bogra, Lalmonirhat, Rangpur, Kushtia, Thakurgaon, Kanaighat in Sylhet, Khagrachhari, Bandarban, Jessore, Satkhira, Kushtia, Chuadanga, Meherpur, Panchagarh, Brahmanbaria and some other places.

Two army officers were held hostage by BDR men in a village in Satkania in Chittagong after they fled Baitul Izzat BDR Training Centre on February 26.

In Rangpur, members of 34 Battalion gathered on Dhaka-Rangpur-Dinajpur Highway, while in Chapainawabganj jawans barricaded Chapainawabganj-Rajshahi and Chapainawabganj-Sonamasjid highways with huge trunks of trees.

Many BDR personnel were supposed to be on duty on the border, but following the mutiny on February 25-26 many were found not only reluctant to discharge their duty but also left the outposts leaving the border unguarded.

Although fears spread that the country might face a 'civil war' if the situation aggravated, finally the mutineers got back to barracks in a great relief to all.

SIX MORE ARRESTED

The Criminal Investigation Department (CID) yesterday arrested six people --three BDR personnel and three outsiders -- in connection with the Pilkhana carnage.

Besides, the investigators yesterday questioned around 40 jawans who are staying in Pilkhana.

The arrested BDR members are nayek Sheikh Monirul Islam, sepoys Monzurul Alam and Gafur Ali, while the outsiders are Kamal, Mamun and Siraj alias Kalu who were arrested in the capital.

Court sources say all the six were produced before the court with remand prayers and the court granted five-day remand for Monzurul, Kamal, Mamun and Siraj, and seven days for Monirul and Gafur.

CID has so far arrested 765 people in the case filed with Lalbagh Police Station on February 28 and took 119 suspects on remand.

171 BDR MEN DIE IN 3 YRS

A total of 171 personnel of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), including uniformed and civil employees, died of different reasons in last three years from January 1 in 2006 to December 31 in 2008.

The BDR authorities disclosed the information to the media with the view to mitigate the confusion over the recent deaths of 11 BDR members after the mutiny on February 25.

According to a press release issued by the public relations officer on behalf of the director general of the BDR, 104 members died of heart attacks, four of Malaria, 21 in road accidents, two in shootouts along the borders, one from shooting by criminals, one in lightening, 35 died of various diseases, while three others committed suicide during the last three years.

Meanwhile, after the mutiny and since March 9, four BDR members died at Pilkhana, one each in Joypurhat, Rangamati, Barkal, Jaminipara, Sylhet, National Institute of Cardiovascular Diseases in Dhaka and at Kidney Hospitral.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Jamaat leader Razzak to be questioned*

The Criminal Investigation Department (CID) has decided to interrogate top Jamaat-e-Islami leader barrister Abdur Razzaq in order to verify information that indicated his 'involvement' in the carnage at the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters on February 25-26.

"We have found some information from various sources on his (Razzaq's) involvement in Pilkhana carnage and therefore, we need to question him to verify the information," Investigation Officer (IO) of the case Abdul Kahar Akond told The Daily Star last night. He however refused to say anything to substantiate the CID claim.

Senior Assistant Superintendent of Police (ASP) Kahar asked Razzaq to appear with his passport at CID's Malibagh headquarters at 10:00am today for an exclusive grilling on the carnage.

Meanwhile, the Jamaat leader yesterday filed two separate petitions seeking bail in this case and challenging legitimacy of the notice soon after the CID summoned him.

The HC yesterday granted him anticipatory bail until April 5 in connection with the case and directed the government not to harass or arrest him during this period.

But sources said the CID has a list of some more suspects, including politicians and even a former lawmaker. The investigators would summon them gradually, sources added.

Meanwhile, following Razzaq's petition, a vacation HC bench of Justice Shahidul Islam directed the government to consider him as a witness, not an accused, in the case during the interrogation, and to return his passport after examining it.

Advocate Tajul Islam, one of Razzaq's lawyers, told The Daily Star that Razzaq would show up at the CID office at 10:00am the today, as the HC did not stay the CID interrogation notice.

Razzaq stated in the bail petition that rumours about his involvement in the mutiny had been raised to harass him.

In his writ petition, he prayed for stay on the operation of the CID notice served on him.

During the hearing of the petitions, Razzaq's lawyer Ajmalul Hossain argued before the court that his client had no association with the Pilkhana carnage.

The notice issued for interrogation was to serve political intentions to harass Razzaq. He, like all the other countrymen, is also concerned about the present situation of the country, he said.

He also said the person who has no involvement in any case should not be interrogated.

Attorney General Mahbubey Alam, who represented the state, told the court that Abdur Razzaq had been asked to appear at the CID office in the interest of the Pilkhana killing case investigation and he should have no problem in facing the interrogation.

Earlier on March 19, immigration police of Zia International Airport (ZIA) filed a criminal case with the Airport Police Station against Abdur Razzaq and his wife Saleha Razzaq Siddiq on charges of obstructing the airport authorities to discharge their duties in the early hours that day.

Abdur Razzaq the same day filed a contempt petition with the HC against the government for preventing him from going to Malaysia and Singapore despite having an HC order allowing him to visit the countries.

The HC upon separate petitions then granted them bail and stayed the proceedings of the obstruction case against them.

The Daily Star - Details News

------------------------------------------------------------------------

Please also see my comment on the Daily Star report on their website.


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
That would be intersting. Lets see what comes out of this....


----------



## leonblack08

*Razzaq questioned about his activity during mutiny*



The Criminal Investigation Department (CID) today questioned Jamaat-e-Islami top leader Barrister Abdur Razzaq where he had been and what had been doing during the February 25-26 Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) carnage.

The details of the quizzing were not available immediately.

The Jamaat leader was quizzed nearly *a three and an half hours at the CID Malibagh headquarters in connection with the BDR carnage case.
*
*"I was questioned about my whereabouts and activities during the incident at the BDR Pilkhana headquarters, Razzaq told reporters emerging from the CID headquarters around 1:20pm.*

The Jamaat assistant secretary general also termed his quizzing in the BDR mutiny case *'politically motivated initiative of the government'.*

The CID investigating officers and senior Assistant Superintendent of Police (ASP) Abdul Kahar Akond denied his allegations saying they summoned and quizzed Razzaq on the basis of specific information.
*
If necessary, they would summon the Jamaat leader again, he added.*

Razzaq arrived the CID office around 9:55am.

*The CID yesterday decided to interrogate the top Jamaat leader in order to verify information that indicated his 'involvement' in the carnage at the BDR headquarters.
*
ASP Kahar asked Razzaq to appear with his passport at CID headquarters at 10:00am today for an exclusive grilling on the carnage.

This is for the first time, the CID is quizzing any politician in connection with the BDR mutiny. 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## TopCat

I heard that, he had some SMS communication with the mutineer at that time. Its probably regarding legal assistance and general amnesty thing as some of the BDR wanted to be sure of. But thats my guess...


----------



## Straight

*BDR to lose its name, uniform**
Restructuring body to submit more proposals soon*
Staff Correspondent :The daily Star : Tuesday, 31 March 09

The committee formed to report on restructuring and renaming of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) yesterday submitted a brief initial proposal to the government for changing name and uniform of the paramilitary force. 

The four-member body headed by BDR Director General Maj Gen Md Mainul Islam submitted the proposal to Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, assigned to coordinate the BDR-related activities between the Prime Minister's Office, home ministry and defence ministry after the Pilkhana massacre. 

"The name and uniform of BDR will be changed. The committee we formed with the BDR director general as its head is still working on it," Faruk Khan told The Daily Star yesterday. 

"We have received a brief proposal from the director general. A final proposal will be prepared after fine-tuning the initial proposal," he said. 

Replying to a query, the commerce minister said a new force will be constituted disbanding the BDR. Opinions have been sought from various forces and also civil society members for choosing a suitable name and uniform for the border guards. 

Earlier, the BDR chief at the Zia International Airport told journalists about submission of the proposal before leaving for New Delhi to meet the Indian Border Security Force (BSF) chief.

Asked about the fate of the BDR personnel after the disbandment of the existing paramilitary force, Faruk said all the issues will come up before the formation of the new force and the final proposal will include everything.
The committee was formed on March 23 at the third coordination meeting of the members of three committees now probing the carnage and offences committed inside the BDR Pilkhana headquarters.

Our court correspondent adds: Dhaka Metropolitan Magistrate's Court yesterday placed on remand eight more suspected BDR mutineers and another person detained in connection with the Pilkhana massacre for questioning. 

Havildar Jalal Uddin Ahmed was placed on a seven-day remand and havildars Masud Iqbal, Yusuf Ali, lance nayek Anwarul Islam, nayek Abdul Qaiyum, sepoys Bazlur Rashid, Habibur Rahman and Alim Reza, and outsider Hafizur Rahman were taken on a three-day remand after the Criminal Investigation Department (CID) investigating the mutiny case produced them before the court.

Meantime, the CID arrested five more suspected BDR mutineers but their identities were not divulged.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## Straight

*'Conversation' with Mutineers*
Razzaq quizzed
*Staff Correspondent : The daily Star : Tuesday, 31 March 2009*

Criminal Investigation Department (CID) yesterday questioned Jamaat-e-Islami leader barrister Abdur Razzaq for over three hours about his alleged telephone conversations with BDR mutineers on February 25, said sources.

Coming out of the CID's Malibagh headquarters, Razzaq said the government is out to implicate him in the .Pilkhana carnage case to &#8220;humiliate him politically&#8221;.

Senior Assistant Superintendent of Police (CID) Abdul Kahar Akand said, &#8220;We have no intention of harassing him. We questioned him on specific information and, if necessary, we might call him again."

He said, &#8220;Besides suspected BDR mutineers, we have talked to several people in connection with the carnage."

Talking to The Daily Star, Akand, also investigation officer in the mutiny case, said they summoned the Jamaat leader to verify some information they have about him.

He however would not elaborate on the information &#8220;in the interest of a fair probe&#8221; into the February 25-26 bloodbath that left dozens of army officials killed.

Investigation sources said CID has prepared a list of persons including a lawmaker for questioning. 

Razzaq, Jamaat's assistant secretary general, was in the Malibagh office from 10:00am to 1:15pm. He was quizzed also over his &#8220;repeated travels abroad and connections there&#8221;.

The sources added that the interrogators decided to summon the Jamaat leader after they became convinced about his conversations with BDR jawans by analysing phone records.

Talking to reporters, the Jamaat leader said, "They [investigators] asked me where I was on February 25 and what I did that day."

Queried if he had any telephone conversations with the BDR jawans or the rebels sought any legal aid from him, he replied in the negative.

"I said I was at the High Court busy doing my job as lawyer. However, I watched the news on television," he said and added, "I told the investigation officer that the BDR carnage was an attack on our sovereignty, and CID must find out the reasons behind that without humiliating anyone.&#8221;

The Jamaat leader said despite the High Court's instructions, he was repeatedly barred from leaving the country. He described the case filed against him with the Airport Police Station as false.

He said his wife had an appointment with doctors in a Singapore hospital on March 19. The High Court granted him and his wife anticipatory bail and stayed the case proceedings.

&#8220;Riled by failure in the legal battle, the government has resorted to harassing me. That's why CID asked me to appear before them with my passport,&#8221; he observed.

Razzaq said people at home and abroad have condemned the government's preventing him from going abroad.

Replying to a query, he said he loves Bangladesh. It is his motherland and there's no question of fleeing it. &#8220;It is illogical, unjust and inhuman to stop me leaving the country.&#8221; 

Meanwhile, talking to reporters at the CID headquarters, Special Superintendent (Dhaka Metro) of CID Nasirul Arif said they did not interrogate Razzaq as an accused in the BDR case, rather they asked him some questions on specific information. 

The questioning was done in compliance with the court's directives in this regard, he continued.

&#8220;&#8220;We have taken his personal profile. If necessary we'll ask him for more information.&#8221;

In reply to a question, Arif said many people have been questioned and many more would be quizzed in future. 

Asked if summoning barrister Razzaq had anything to do with his political identity, ASP Abdul Kahar Akand said, &#8220;No. we just asked him some questions in connection with the BDR killing case.&#8221;

Earlier on Saturday CID summoned the Jamaat leader to appear before it with his passport yesterday. 

Razzaq went to the HC, seeking directives against the CID notice. 

In response to Razzaq's petition, a vacation bench of the HC on Sunday directed the government to consider him as a witness, not an accused, and return his passport after examining it.

*FARUK KHAN*

Meanwhile, Commerce Minister Lt Col (retd) Faruk Khan yesterday said the investigators are questioning those who are suspected of involvement in the BDR carnage, and they will question some other persons both at home and abroad. 

He said the government might request Interpol's support to quiz those abroad. 

The minister, who is assigned to coordinate activities of the Prime Minister's Office and probe bodies regarding the Pilkhana massacre, was talking to journalists after a function celebrating the sliver jubilee of ActionAid Bangladesh at the National Museum. 

Asked about allegations of political harassment in the name of questioning, he said, "I think only those who had a hand in the mutiny are making these allegations." 

Faruk Khan also said, "A few more days are needed to complete a fair and impartial probe into the BDR killings." 

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> I heard that, he had some SMS communication with the mutineer at that time. Its probably regarding legal assistance and general amnesty thing as some of the BDR wanted to be sure of. But thats my guess...



They want legal assistance and they go to Barrister Razzak? Are there not enough other Barristers to take on their cases? What about Barrister Amir-ul-Islam or Taposh both of the AL? I find the accusations against Razzak preposterous and a diversionary tactic of the government. It seems that political repression in Bangladesh will increase and the AL will use the mutiny to carry out its targeting of opposition members as an excuse and implicate them in cases. This Awami League is no different from the AL of Sheikh Mujib and will probably meet the same fate.


----------



## Straight

iajdani said:


> I heard that, he had some SMS communication with the mutineer at that time. Its probably regarding legal assistance and general amnesty thing as some of the BDR wanted to be sure of. But thats my guess...



*BDR mutiny: Razzak questioned for three hours*
'Many big guns in list for interrogation
*The daily New Nation :Tuesday March 31 2009 00:39:58 AM BDT*

A number of big shots are likely to be interrogated in connection with last month's carnage at the Peelkhana BDR headquarters. Nesarul Arif, police superintendent of the CID and in charge of the case, said yesterday that a good many people may be required to be questioned in the interest of the case."(The New Nation)

A lot of big guns we may need to quiz as the case unfolds," Nesarul told reporters after grilling Jama'at-e-Islami leader Abdur Razzak at the CID headquarters yesterday.

Meanwhile, The high-powered committee probing the rebellion in the paramilitary force *has found clues of "third party" involvement *in the bloodbath.

The investigation *found clues of "outsiders" entering at BDR's Pilkhana headquarters ahead of the February 25-26 massacre* in which 75 people including 54 army officers were killed.

"The committee members think the clues of outsiders' entry into Pilkhana, t serial killings, tortures on family members of the officers at their residences and tracking the army officers by the murderers down at their hiding places indicate that there was a third party involvement in the incident," said a member preferring anonymity. 

Criminal Investigation Department (CID) yesterday questioned Jamaat-e-Islami leader Barrsiter Abdur Razzak for more than three hours in connection with the February 25-26 massacre at BDR headquarters.

.....*Asked whether he had telephonic conversation with rebel BDR jawans or whether the rebels sought legal aid from him, Barrister Razzak said he had no conversation with BDR personnel. He said he was at the High Court at the time of mutiny*.......

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## idune

leonblack08 said:


> *Razzaq questioned about his activity during mutiny*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Jamaat leader was quizzed nearly *a three and an half hours at the CID Malibagh headquarters in connection with the BDR carnage case.
> *
> *"I was questioned about my whereabouts and activities during the incident at the BDR Pilkhana headquarters, Razzaq told reporters emerging from the CID headquarters around 1:20pm.*
> 
> The Jamaat assistant secretary general also termed his quizzing in the BDR mutiny case *'politically motivated initiative of the government'.*
> 
> The CID investigating officers and senior Assistant Superintendent of Police (ASP) Abdul Kahar Akond denied his allegations saying they summoned and quizzed Razzaq on the basis of specific information.
> *
> If necessary, they would summon the Jamaat leader again, he added.*
> 
> Razzaq arrived the CID office around 9:55am.
> 
> *The CID yesterday decided to interrogate the top Jamaat leader in order to verify information that indicated his 'involvement' in the carnage at the BDR headquarters.
> *
> ASP Kahar asked Razzaq to appear with his passport at CID headquarters at 10:00am today for an exclusive grilling on the carnage.
> 
> This is for the first time, the CID is quizzing any politician in connection with the BDR mutiny.
> 
> The Daily Star - Details News



*Razzak seeks end to mudslinging over mutiny * 

Tue, Mar 31st, 2009 5:06 pm BdST

Dial 2324 from your mobile for latest news 
Dhaka, Mar 31 (bdnews24.com)&#8212;Jamaat-e-Islami's assistant secretary general Abdur Razzak Tuesday urged political parties to stop maligning each other over the Peelkhana massacre.

"Mudslinging in the name of probing BDR killings has to be stopped. We all should stay united and ensure that the perpetrators are punished," Razzak, a lawyer, said at a press briefing in his Naya Paltan chamber Tuesday.

He said, the Supreme Court upheld Tuesday the High Court order granting him anticipatory bail in the Peelkhana carnage case up to April 5 and ordering the government not to harass or arrest me up to that date.

*"I never spoke to any BDR personnel or officer on February 25-26 or prior to or after the carnage. The CID did not ask me anything about that," said Razzak.

"They did not show me any list of phone numbers either. Yet some newspapers have purposively raised questions of my involvement in the BDR killings by publishing baseless and false stories, which I've no knowledge of.

He said the CID questioned him about his studies, phone numbers of his wife and self, family, bank accounts, whereabouts on Feb 25-26 mutiny, foreign travel.

Asked why the CID did not ask him about Peelkhana killings, Razzak said, "I told the CID what whatever they wanted to know. Please go ask them why they [did not ask]."*
He said the CID can interrogate any citizen as a witness to any public incident. He cited the example of the British prime minister Tony Blair after the 9/11 disaster.

"We have to unite on this issue today. If it's possible for cricket, why not for this crucial happenings? This involves the independence and sovereignty of the country!"

He said it was 'mysterious' for the CID to question him while two cases involving embargo on his going abroad were on trial.

Razzak seeks end to mudslinging over mutiny :: :: bdnews24.com ::


----------



## idune

*Razzaq questioned about his activity during mutiny*

.
.
.
This is for the first time, the CID is quizzing any politician in connection with the BDR mutiny. 
The Daily Star - Details News

As with tradition of daily lie at the end of the article daily star included a lie for public. We all know Awami league politician Torab has been arrested and in custudy of police as one of the main organizer of Peelkhana massacre. Torab son also involved in Awami league politics is stll wanted in the messacre case.

Jahagir Kabir Nanok Awami league junior minister and Mirza Azam (brother in law of ex JMB chief Abdur Rahman) Awami league whip in Parliament (among other Awami league politicians) wanted by army investigators for questioning but denied access by Awami League govt. 

Off late this duo Nanok and Azam who were regular in media including presenting award to Hasian for Pheelkhana messacre performance, disappeared from scene. Perhaps Sunita Paul article was correct these two were preparing to flee. If they have indeed fled we know what is their favorite destination for hiding - India. During the tenure of Interim govt while wanted by law enforcement, Nanok and Azam were hiding in India for two years.

But biggest of all, Prime minister Hasian's own son Sajeeb Wazed Joy should be questioned by investigators in relation to Peelkhana massacre. He had decleared his venom and propaganda against army and Bangladesh defense forces in his writings, in line with Awami League, nefarious RAW and Indian media. That is obvious motive by any standard for a person with his reach in power as Prime minister son and advisor.


----------



## HK-47

any info about the army led investigation?I am not giving any value to the govt probe for the time being.


----------



## TopCat

People just keep the font size in control. That makes the whole thread unreadable and dirty. If you want to highlight something give it a nice color and at best use BOLD option.


----------



## TopCat

MBI Munshi said:


> They want legal assistance and they go to Barrister Razzak? Are there not enough other Barristers to take on their cases? What about Barrister Amir-ul-Islam or Taposh both of the AL? I find the accusations against Razzak preposterous and a diversionary tactic of the government. It seems that political repression in Bangladesh will increase and the AL will use the mutiny to carry out its targeting of opposition members as an excuse and implicate them in cases. This Awami League is no different from the AL of Sheikh Mujib and will probably meet the same fate.



Its too early to comment on this issue. CID is asking him questions and no harm done. I was also interrogated once by CID long ago regarding a murder case where I was considered as witness. They are really good and professional and not like other branch of police.


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> People just keep the font size in control. That makes the whole thread unreadable and dirty. If you want to highlight something give it a nice color and at best use BOLD option.



Choice of my font size was a directed towards the exuberance shown for daily star daily lie. By the way I usually dont use that bigger font.

If you were real broker of cleanliness one would expect you spoken out earlier when initial lie was posted with size 7 font.


----------



## idune

iajdani said:


> Its too early to comment on this issue. CID is asking him questions and no harm done. I was also interrogated once by CID long ago regarding a murder case where I was considered as witness. They are really good and professional and not like other branch of police.



This is not question of nice or professional. This is the case of political repression and harassment. Harassment of Barrister Razzak started by twice preventing him to go abroad see to his daughter. Then Awami govt filed false case against him and then drag him to something that he is not remotely connected.

"too early" should be too exhausted from abuse by now.


----------



## Straight

Can her 30 Questions be taken as lightly as is taken Sunita ? How lightly we can take her observations:

1. Bangladeshi people are getting united with the demand of proper investigation and exemplary punishment to the perpetrators and collaborators of this extreme heinous crime. 
2. Anger within the armed forces is boiling like eruptive volcano. 
3. Members of the armed forces and those bereaved families can never forgive the killers and the collaborators. 

See for details : American Chronicle | Bangladesh: Manipulation of BDR massacre probe

*2 more questions then to follow:*

1. Seldom volatile Bangladeshis unite under a single issue as is regarding demand of proper investigation and exemplary punishment to the perpetrators and collaborators . Army too can not forget the Carnage so soon. How long do you think will be required to reach Boiling Point ? 

2. How much few processions by Bereaved families of deceased members of the Army will affect the nation and the Army?


----------



## idune

I would highlight follows questions from Sunita Paul article and answer to these question would directly expose involvement of PM Hasina's family.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

13. There had been several overseas incoming calls inside the BDR headquarters during the massacre. Investigators are trying to find the callers,

14. Why Prime Minister´s son Sajib Wajed Joy came to Dubai on February 27 to meet some of the fleeing mutineers,

15. Why Joy handed over thick envelops to each of the fleeing mutineers at the Dubai airport,

16. Why Joy made critical remarks on Bangladesh Army and made army liable for the mutiny during interview with various international media,


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*CID investigation : Awami big shots found talking to BDR rebels*

Mamunur Rashid

The law enforcement agencies found some ruling party leaders' direct conversations with the BDR mutineers over mobile phone after examining the mobile phone call lists of the detained BDR jawans on February 25-26 at Peeklkhana.

The law enforcement agencies identified the names which are Home Minister Sahara Khatun, State Minister for Local Government and Rural Development (LGRD) and Cooperatives Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Awami League leader Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, Dhamnondi-Hazaribagh MP Barrister Fazlee Noor Taposh and Mirza Azam.

The BDR mutineers held talks several times with the local MP Taposh.

The mutineers reportedly held talks with the leaders between 11:00 am to 3:00pm on February 25.

At least 820 BDR personnel and five civilians have been shown arrested to date for their alleged involvement in the mutiny.

Law enforcement agencies investigated the mobile numbers of more than 35 BDR personnel.

At least 10 BDR personnel had talked to the ruling party leaders over mobile phone. And 5 detained BDR personnel confessed to the law enforcement agencies that they held talks to one MP and another former MP about their demands.

Law enforcement agencies found that that DAD Touhid, Jawan Salim, Jawan Mofiz, Havilder Obaidul with other 10 BDR jawans held talks with the AL leaders.

Source said BDR Jawan Salim reportedly talked to MP Taposh at about 11: 00 am on the day of occurrence.

Investigation team found Nanak and Taposh mobile numbers from the Cell phone of Jawan Salim.

From 2:00 pm to 2:30 pm on 25 February DAD Touhid talks with the Home Minister Sahara Khatun. Touhid had also talk with Nanak, Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir and Mirza Azam over cell phone.

DAD Touhid also had talks with the Home Minister and the state minister for LGRD minister 20 to 25 times on 25 February at about 10 pm to 3pm.

Investigation officers of the BDR preferring mutiny anonymity told the New Nation that they found names of the AL leaders and BDR personnel after verification from the mobile phone operators.

But the AL leaders did not talk before the 25 February, he added.

Jawan Salim told the investigation officers that they took the Taposh's Mobile phone number from the detrained Torab Ali.

Earlier on Monday Criminal Investigation Department (CID) questioned Jamaat-e-Islami leader Barrister Abdur Razzak for more than three hours in connection with the February 25-26 massacre at BDR headquarters.

Nesarul Arif, police superintendent of the CID and in charge of the case, said yesterday that more people might be required to be questioned in the interest of the case.

A lot of big guns we may need to quiz as the case unfolds," Nesarul told reporters after grilling Jama'at-e-Islami leader Abdur Razzak at the CID headquarters.

Meanwhile, The CID again took 8 suspect BDR personnel to remand yesterday.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## Goodperson

MBI Munshi said:


> *CID investigation : Awami big shots found talking to BDR rebels*
> 
> Mamunur Rashid
> 
> The law enforcement agencies found some ruling party leaders' direct conversations with the BDR mutineers over mobile phone after examining the mobile phone call lists of the detained BDR jawans on February 25-26 at Peeklkhana.
> 
> The law enforcement agencies identified the names which are Home Minister Sahara Khatun, State Minister for Local Government and Rural Development (LGRD) and Cooperatives Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Awami League leader Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, Dhamnondi-Hazaribagh MP Barrister Fazlee Noor Taposh and Mirza Azam.
> 
> The BDR mutineers held talks several times with the local MP Taposh.
> 
> The mutineers reportedly held talks with the leaders between 11:00 am to 3:00pm on February 25.
> 
> At least 820 BDR personnel and five civilians have been shown arrested to date for their alleged involvement in the mutiny.
> 
> Law enforcement agencies investigated the mobile numbers of more than 35 BDR personnel.
> 
> At least 10 BDR personnel had talked to the ruling party leaders over mobile phone. And 5 detained BDR personnel confessed to the law enforcement agencies that they held talks to one MP and another former MP about their demands.
> 
> Law enforcement agencies found that that DAD Touhid, Jawan Salim, Jawan Mofiz, Havilder Obaidul with other 10 BDR jawans held talks with the AL leaders.
> 
> Source said BDR Jawan Salim reportedly talked to MP Taposh at about 11: 00 am on the day of occurrence.
> 
> Investigation team found Nanak and Taposh mobile numbers from the Cell phone of Jawan Salim.
> 
> From 2:00 pm to 2:30 pm on 25 February DAD Touhid talks with the Home Minister Sahara Khatun. Touhid had also talk with Nanak, Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir and Mirza Azam over cell phone.
> 
> DAD Touhid also had talks with the Home Minister and the state minister for LGRD minister 20 to 25 times on 25 February at about 10 pm to 3pm.
> 
> Investigation officers of the BDR preferring mutiny anonymity told the New Nation that they found names of the AL leaders and BDR personnel after verification from the mobile phone operators.
> 
> But the AL leaders did not talk before the 25 February, he added.
> 
> Jawan Salim told the investigation officers that they took the Taposh's Mobile phone number from the detrained Torab Ali.
> 
> Earlier on Monday Criminal Investigation Department (CID) questioned Jamaat-e-Islami leader Barrister Abdur Razzak for more than three hours in connection with the February 25-26 massacre at BDR headquarters.
> 
> Nesarul Arif, police superintendent of the CID and in charge of the case, said yesterday that more people might be required to be questioned in the interest of the case.
> 
> A lot of big guns we may need to quiz as the case unfolds," Nesarul told reporters after grilling Jama'at-e-Islami leader Abdur Razzak at the CID headquarters.
> 
> Meanwhile, The CID again took 8 suspect BDR personnel to remand yesterday.
> 
> The New Nation - Internet Edition



But as per your famed logic BD should blame mutiny on India and stop prosecuting innocent BDR personnel.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Goodperson said:


> But as per your famed logic BD should blame mutiny on India and stop prosecuting innocent BDR personnel.



Now you are just twisting my logic. Blame should be given to India and all those who conspired with our neighbour or were accomplice to the acts of killing at Pilkhana.


----------



## Jako

Common sir,why would India want a pro-india gov. in BD to become unsettled by conspiring dis mutiny.it doesnt serve her interest............a bengali daily in this part of the border reported that this may actually be planned by Khaleda zia and her partners,to uproot dis gov. Would like to have some comments on da credibility of this report? Thnx


----------



## idune

Jako said:


> Common sir,why would India want a pro-india gov. in BD to become unsettled by conspiring dis mutiny.it doesnt serve her interest............a bengali daily in this part of the border reported that this may actually be planned by Khaleda zia and her partners,to uproot dis gov. Would like to have some comments on da credibility of this report? Thnx



Another fresh anandabazar junky....with sack of propaganda galgolpo!! Munshi bahi we may have to open a junk thread just to collect their baseless stories.

If you want to educate yourself, this thread is 72 pages long, you better start reading. There are lots of information and things to learn beyond west bengal and india.


----------



## Jako

Accepted!!! I was jus chcking da credibility.............but sir, wat may b da reason for india to conspire da mutiny.........thnx


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> Accepted!!! I was jus chcking da credibility.............but sir, wat may b da reason for india to conspire da mutiny.........thnx



You should read BENGAL NEWZ to get some non partial news on BD not Anandabazar which is run by Hindu nationalists.

Off topic: How is the Sundarban campaign going on in Calcutta regarding new 7 wonders for nature???


----------



## Jako

Cox's leading right now,i think sundarbans is second or third.....ONCE AGAIN BENGAL LEADING......btw sir hav u noticed ,nobel prize has been brought most time in southasia by bengalis-Rabi thakur,Amaratya sen,and Yunus sir......J.c bose missed for dat thief-marconi.............this is truly an achivement with da presence of so many cultures here in southasia.


----------



## vkurian

MBI Munshi said:


> Now you are just twisting my logic. Blame should be given to India and all those who conspired with our neighbour or were accomplice to the acts of killing at Pilkhana.



I fully agree.....when you have India by your side why look further.

Blame it on RAW.


----------



## Straight

vkurian said:


> I fully agree.....when you have India by your side why look further.
> 
> Blame it on RAW.



What can one really do when it is really RAW ?


----------



## Jako

Cool down guys,if you didnt know raw is really regarded as a bullshit by da Indians.........dey(raw) would be quite happy to know you give them so much importance......thnx


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> Cox's leading right now,i think sundarbans is second or third.....ONCE AGAIN BENGAL LEADING......btw sir hav u noticed ,nobel prize has been brought most time in southasia by bengalis-Rabi thakur,Amaratya sen,and Yunus sir......J.c bose missed for dat thief-marconi.............this is truly an achivement with da presence of so many cultures here in southasia.



You guys also need to push hard for Sundarban as it falls under forest and we have tough competitor Brazil (Amazon). If India gets involved I am pretty sure Sundarban will also come out victorious. 
Bangladesh is working hard to get both of them listed in new 7 wonders...


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> Cool down guys,if you didnt know raw is really regarded as a bullshit by da Indians.........dey(raw) would be quite happy to know you give them so much importance......thnx



They be regarded as a bullshit force for constructive work but not should be regarded as such in destructive activity


----------



## Jako

Its upto you how you see of Raw......but i consider them worthless......they jus couldnt come up with any intellegence report prior to da mumbai attacks,and so many bomb blasts which ripped India last year,....


----------



## Straight

Why disjointed ramblings by PM ? 

Few more questions raised by Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury in his article : _*Blame Game centering BDR Massacre *_are below for readers&#8217; comments:

1. Two days after the massacre, the Prime Minister told the parliament that she received intelligence report at 8:30 am in the morning of February 25, 2009 about possibilities of problems within the Bangladesh Riffles headquarters. She also confirmed the house that, Major General Shakil Ahmed, director general of BDR phoned her at 9:30 am in the morning, right after the mutiny out broke. At least two army officers, rescued from the BDR headquarters on February 26, told reporters that, they were present at the Darbar Hall during the murder of General Shakil and other officers. They also said, the director general phoned Prime Minister and sought her help. 

But during her meeting with the editors, Prime Minister said, the director general of BDR did not call her. Rather she called him and inquired about the situation.

*Why is this mis-match in PM&#8217;s version ?*

2. &#8220;DG told me there was a minor problem and it has been resolved&#8221;, the PM said the editors in the meeting. On the other hand, rescued army officer Colonel Kamruzzaman told reporters repeatedly that, the director general called the PM right after the problem started and sought urgent measures in resolving the crisis and saving lives of the army officers.

*Whether General Shakil, who was in front of guns of the mutineers, would have given wrong information to the Prime Minister saying the problem was resolved ? *

3. Why the Prime Minister cancelled her attendance at the dinner on February 26 at the BDR headquarters, two days before the schedule ? She normally is quite fond of such occasions where she can use media coverage.

4. While Prime Minister told the editors that she instructed the army chief for military operation for tackling the mutiny [and rescuing officers and their families] Army required two hours for such operation. *In such case, why suddenly she opted for &#8220;political solution&#8221; in stead ?*

See : http://www.weeklyblitz.net/index.php?id=540

Does not lately PM look lonely ?

*Where are Amu, Tofael, Suranjit & Abdur Razzaque these days ? We do not hear anything from them. Why Syed Ashraful also is silent ?*


----------



## TopCat

Straight said:


> Why disjointed ramblings by PM ?
> 
> Few more questions raised by Salah Uddin Shoaib Choudhury in his article : _*Blame Game centering BDR Massacre *_are below for readers comments:
> 
> 1. Two days after the massacre, the Prime Minister told the parliament that she received intelligence report at 8:30 am in the morning of February 25, 2009 about possibilities of problems within the Bangladesh Riffles headquarters. She also confirmed the house that, Major General Shakil Ahmed, director general of BDR phoned her at 9:30 am in the morning, right after the mutiny out broke. At least two army officers, rescued from the BDR headquarters on February 26, told reporters that, they were present at the Darbar Hall during the murder of General Shakil and other officers. They also said, the director general phoned Prime Minister and sought her help.
> 
> But during her meeting with the editors, Prime Minister said, the director general of BDR did not call her. Rather she called him and inquired about the situation.
> 
> *Why is this mis-match in PMs version ?*
> 
> 2. DG told me there was a minor problem and it has been resolved, the PM said the editors in the meeting. On the other hand, rescued army officer Colonel Kamruzzaman told reporters repeatedly that, the director general called the PM right after the problem started and sought urgent measures in resolving the crisis and saving lives of the army officers.
> 
> *Whether General Shakil, who was in front of guns of the mutineers, would have given wrong information to the Prime Minister saying the problem was resolved ? *
> 
> 3. Why the Prime Minister cancelled her attendance at the dinner on February 26 at the BDR headquarters, two days before the schedule ? She normally is quite fond of such occasions where she can use media coverage.
> 
> 4. While Prime Minister told the editors that she instructed the army chief for military operation for tackling the mutiny [and rescuing officers and their families] Army required two hours for such operation. *In such case, why suddenly she opted for political solution in stead ?*
> 
> See : Weekly Blitz l Most Influential Newspaper in Bangladesh
> 
> Does not lately PM look lonely ?
> 
> *Where are Amu, Tofael, Suranjit & Abdur Razzaque these days ? We do not hear anything from them. Why Syed Ashraful also is silent ?*



They are still there but sidelined by hasina herself. They really dont have anything to do. Ask Motia and Sajeda, they are the one running the country now...


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*PM urges Khaleda : Surrender Cantt house for families of slain Army officers*

UNB, Dhaka

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina yesterday hoped opposition leader Khaleda Zia would surrender her cantonment house on eight-nine bighas of land so apartments could be built over there for families of the army officers killed in the BDR mutiny.

"If she does so, I think, the nation will show her more honour," Hasina said responding to supplementary questions from treasury-bench members during the PM's question time in parliament.

Responding to former Law Minister Abdul Matin Khasru, the Prime Minister said it was not correct that the cabinet meeting held on June 12, 1981 had decided to give the cantonment house to Begum Zia.

Reading out the minutes of the cabinet meeting, she said it was decided that the cantonment house where President Zia used to live would be preserved as a memorial to Zia and Khaleda would be given the house no NE(D) Block-3/B Rd no 196 in Gulshan.

But later, Hasina said, the cantonment authorities, "violating rules", gave the cantonment house to Khaleda.

The Prime Minister said if Begum Zia quit the cantonment house, two apartments would be built for each family of the slain army officers-in one apartment they will live and another will be rented out to support their livelihood.

Asked if the present cabinet will take any decision to cancel the cantonment authority's wrong decision, Hasina said, "Being the opposition leader she should perceive it on her own. Why she should give chance of applying any force?"

The Prime Minister said the cantonment authorities cannot allocate its property under any individual's name. "It is not right for a politician of her stature to own a house illegally in cantonment, pursue her politics from there and her sons setting up business office of Dandy Dying."

Hasina also broke the myth that at the time of assassination Zia did not leave anything other than a broken suitcase and torn vest. She told the lawmakers that Ziaur Rahman had purchased lands at Savar and Uttarkhan in Uttara for Begum Zia.

The Prime Minister posed the question since Begum Zia became owner of "cores of Taka, why she should keep occupied cantonment's property".

She recalled that as opposition leader she was obstructed from entering the cantonment to see Prof Humayun Azad at CMH.

"As an opposition leader, if I was not allowed to enter the cantonment, how she being the opposition leader can live in the same cantonment?" the PM wondered.

"It is not decent for a politician and opposition leader to keep occupied cantonment's property. She can return army property to army," she told the parliament.

In this context, Hasina said she and her sister did not receive any help from the state though her father Bangabandhu Sheikh Mujibur Rahman was assassinated while he was President in 1975.

Painting a painful speech picture of the post-independence tragedies, she said families of the four national leaders-Syed Nazrul Islam, Tajuddin Ahmed, Capt Mansur Ali and Qamaruzzaman-killed in Dhaka Central Jail were not given any assistance from the state.

Hasina said despite passing through hard days, family members of Sheikh Fazlul Huq, Serniabat and Sheikh Naser killed in the August 15 coup were not given any help from the state. Rather the surviving members had to suffer repression by the post-75 regimes.

The Prime Minister also recalled the killing of Maj Gen Khaled Mosharraf , Col Huda and others on Nov 7, 1975, saying that their family members did not receive any help from the state.

She claimed during Zia's rule, 565 army officers were hanged and nearly 2,000 soldiers killed, "but the state, again, did not come in aid of their families".

Replying to Nazrul Islam Babu (AL) from Narayanganj, the Prime Minister said while she was in power her cabinet had designated State Guesthouse (Gano Bhaban) for her living and an abandoned house at Dhanmondi for her sister Sheikh Rehana, but the past cabinet of the 4-party alliance cancelled her cabinet's decision.

She deplored that the house allocated for Rehana was turned into Dhanmondi police station and Khaleda Zia as Prime Minister inaugurated it. Questioning what she said the shabby mindset of Begum Zia, Hasina wondered how a Prime Minister could inaugurate a police station-a job which can be done by IGP.

In reply to Hafizuddin (JP) from Thakurgaon, Hasina said she did not

take any facility from the state and would never do that in the future. "I hate it," she said.

However, she told the JP member that if anyone is to blame for giving the cantonment house to Khaleda by violating the rules, it is Gen Ershad who should be blamed. "Ershad gave the House to Khaleda to please his sister-in-law," Hasina said and laughed.

The Prime Minister said since she is in power, she would provide all possible help to the families of the army officers killed in the BDR mutiny.

Asked about Begum Zia's property, Hasina referred to the statement submitted by Begum Zia to the Anti-Corruption Commission and said her property is worth Tk 4,28,8900. "Besides, she whitened one-crore taka by paying Tk 33-34 lakh in tax. Her two sons also amassed black money and property," she said.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## idune

Hasina and Awami League is desperately looking to create sensation to hide her, her son and her party involvement in Peelkhana massacre. 

Different trick, repression and threat are applied against her political opponents. For Barrister Razzaq it was false case and CID harassment. In case of KZ threat of taking away her home.

But Hasina's statement and logic is oxymoronic to say the least. Because she wants take away home from widow of a decorated war hero, Chief of army and ex president who was assassinated and give that to widow of another army officer.

Needless to say this is same Hasina before leaving PM office in 2001 captured Gonobhaban (old PM home) for 1 taka or about 2 cents.

Barbaric fact of her cunning attempt is that Hasina is playing cheap politics with life and death of Bangladesh army officers, their families and their loss.

Only Awami kombol holders are impressed by her desperation to create sensation and show of sheer cruelty.


----------



## leonblack08

idune said:


> Choice of my font size was a directed towards the exuberance shown for daily star daily lie. By the way I usually dont use that bigger font.
> 
> If you were real broker of cleanliness one would expect you spoken out earlier when initial lie was posted with size 7 font.



I know that's towards me.

So if you don't recall,I post all the news headline with font 7 and often highlight with font 4,but you being a conspiracy theorist always have to look for something fishy.This time no different.

You are simply pathetic,and I don't feel like commenting to your post but yet you quote my posts to drag me into your level.That is off course filled with mud.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Indians are out to divide the nation and instigate internecine feud:Former Indian Army Chief also joined the Indian medias propaganda war *

Shah Ahmad Reza

The Indians have failed again to prove their sincere friendly attitude towards Bangladesh. After the so-called BDR mutiny and killing of the Army Officers it was expected that the Indians would stand by the people of Bangladesh and help to find out and punish the criminals. As the closest neibour it was Indias responsibility too. On the other hand the Indians response has been disappointing and alarming. 

In stead of even thinking to cooperate, the Indian media in fact started a propaganda war against Bangladesh. The role of the Indian government has also been dubious. The think tanks of India too joined hands with the countrys media. Among others even a former Army Chief has also come to stand in the anti-Bangladesh long cue. The war was first launched by the Indian media. In the name of disseminating news and information regarding the so-called mutiny the Indian media came up with some peculiar but damaging and politically motivated theories. From the very beginning they started to hint their fingers at the Islamist and nationalist forces of Bangladesh. Not only that they also mentioned the names of the Bangladesh Jamaat-E-Islami and Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP). 

The daily Anandabazar of Kolkata (26th February) even `invented leaders and workers of BNP and Jamaat in the front line of a procession which was brought out in support of the so-called mutineers! That was the beginning. Subsequently each and every newspaper and TV channel of India tried to establish that no one else but the BNP and Jamaat had brought about the so-called mutiny and killed the Army Officers! According to the Indian media the purpose was to hinder and foil the governments effort to bring the war criminals of 1971 to justice. The second aim, they said, was to destabilize and `overthrow the Awami League government. The Indian media even propagated about a `civil war which BNP and Jamaat wanted to instigate and initiate. In their last theory the Indian media talked about a `Great Game to destabilize and weaken India. 

What the `Great Game really was has been explained by a former Army Chief of India, General (Retd.) Shankar Roy Chowdhury. In an interview published in the Indian daily Asian Age on 24th March, the retired General has said, `` the war in Bangladesh between India and Pakistan never really ended on December 16, 1971, but continued thereafter as a "Great Game" between the protagonists to retain Bangladesh within their respective spheres of influence. Round one went to India with the military victory in East Pakistan in 1971, the creation of Bangladesh and the installation of Sheikh Mujib as its founding Prime Minister. He was accepted as Indias protégé, but his assassination within three years  was viewed in some quarters as a substantial defeat of Indias policies and, by implication, a victory for the "other side". Round two, therefore, went to Pakistan After explaining about the `Great Game between India and Pakistan, General (Retd.) Roy Chowdhury said, ``Since there is now an Awami League government in office, the sepoy mutiny sounds like the opening bell for the next round of the "Great Game", to destabilize the government and replace the India-friendly government of Ms Hasina and the Awami League with a Pakistan-friendly one of Begum Khaleda Zia and the BNP. The former Indian Army Chief has also cautioned about the probable role of India and said, ``New Delhi will certainly not want that to happen in a country which previous non-Awami League governments had turned into a sanctuary and base of operations for jihadi terrorists groups like Harkat-ul-Jihad Islami Bangladesh (HuJI-B) and anti-India separatist groups from our Northeast.

The other two theories of the Indian media should also be mentioned here. In the first one the Indian media tried to establish that in order to `come back to power again the BNP and Jamaat wanted to instigate and initiate a `civil war through the so-called mutiny. This theory has been supported by the countrys think tanks also. In an article, `The Great Bangla Conspiracy, published in the South Asian Analysis (13th March) Bhaskar Roy has opined that `had the BDR mutiny been successful it would have brought the BNP rightists and Jamaat-e-Islami Islamists coalition back to power. According to Bhaskar Roy the mutiny was a `meticulously planned conspiracy and it had a `much larger game plan. 

But although well written the Indian think tanks theory could not gain any support in Bangladesh and the information Bhaskar Roy mentioned did not strengthen their claims. In stead it appeared that in the course of events the Indian government had to achieve many things. For example, in the wake of the so-called mutiny none else but the Foreign Minister Pronab Mukherjee had received an `explicit request from Dhaka and he instantly assured that India was `ready to come to the `rescue of Sheikh Hasina! India acted also very rapidly- the `Parachute Regiment of the Indian Army was brought overnight to West Bengal from Agra and the Air Force was kept on `high alert in Kolkata and Guahati of Assam (The Telegraph, Kolkata, 28 February). 

These information regarding the Indian governments activities and preparations to come to `rescue Sheikh Hasina have been seen as very significant. And it has been correctly alleged that some particular foreign power wanted to destroy the BDR first to make the border a free zone. In the second phase they wanted to bring the Bangladesh Army in the streets. They thought that after seeing their officers killing the Army would surely react and try to topple the government. Had the Army really overthrown the AL government and snatched the power the Indian Army would have come to `rescue Sheikh Hasina and a war would have been inevitable. And as the `superior power India would have won that war, it was assumed..

Here comes the basic question regarding the so-called involvement of the BNP and Jamaat-E-Islami. Could the patriotic and responsible parties like the BNP and Jamaat depend on any such perilous and precarious events and planning which would have paved the way for Indian intervention? It is obvious that had the Indians really come to `rescue Sheikh Hasina and her government the `conspiracy to `return to power would have surely failed. This would have rather destroyed both BNP and Jamaat. Then why would the parties go for such a dangerous `conspiracy to invite the Indian invasion? Secondly, why the parties would encourage the killing of the Army Officers? In fact as they adore the Army as their own children they can not even think to harm the Army in any way. It should be mentioned that it was President Ziaur Rahman who had saved the Army from destruction by the Rakkhi Bahini of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman and rejuvenated the Army. The Army was flourished hugely during the four-party alliance government of BNP-Jamaat. So the question of harming the Army by the BNP and Jamaat can not even be imagined.

Here another theory of the Indians should be considered. The question is, are the parties like BNP and Jamaat at all in a position to weaken India in any way? Obviously not, will be the answer. There are other reasons also. At least 270 Maoist, Naxalites and militant organizations have been working and struggling in India with various aims including the independence of the North-Eastern India. So India does not `need the BNP and Jamaat to weaken or destabilize the country! But yet the Indian media have been aiming their weapons at the most popular and patriotic parties of the country. They have even `invented the `hands of the BNP and Jamaat leaders behind the so-called mutiny and the killing of the Army Officers! The Analysts think that the purpose of the propaganda by the Indian media and their supporters like General Shankar Roy Chowdhury is to divide the Bangladeshi nation and encourage internecine feud in Bangladesh. They also want to obstruct the investigation. For, the findings might expose the real roles of India which would not be pleasant for the Indian media. 

Weekly Rising Sun, Dhaka (30 March, 2009)


----------



## Jako

Looks,like the rising sun isnt far behind anandabazar in making stories......the article clearly hints the news organization to be bnp funded or supported.......enjoyed reading it though......the plot was grt........btw whoz da scriptwriter..(joking)


----------



## Straight

*IS IT THAT DIFFICULT TO BACKFILL THE STEPS OF CRIME ?*

X-army officers launch probe into BDR massacre 
M. Shahidul Islam in Toronto 

After much procrastination, anticipation and waiting in anguish, expatriate retired military officers have begun to play a bold and decisive role in the midst of what a former India army chief and lawmaker, Gen. Shankar Roy Chowdhury, said the 'Great Game' involving Bangladesh and its Armed Forces.

Utterly frustrated by what seems like deliberate delay in probing (and extending time for the fifth time) into the BDR mutiny, *a group of those officers has decided to employ the 'long arm doctrine' by launching their own investigation from abroad to dig out the real truth behind the heinous BDR carnage of February 25-26.*

One of the senior officers involved in the probing said, "The 30-day extension granted to the Home Ministry-appointed 11-member committee headed by retired bureaucrat Anis-uz-Zaman Khan is a ploy to derail the investigation and to shield the real culprits." He added, "Now, the probing of BDR carnage is destined to be lost in the thick of external peddling and internal politicking." 

*Conspiracy*
Requesting anonymity, the officer said his team has *uncovered startling information that reveals the "Phase-1 execution of a serious conspiracy against Bangladesh Armed Forces and the country's sovereignty."*

In an exclusive interview with this scribe, *the former military officer insisted that more attacks would be conducted inside Bangladesh in order to blame a certain group of people before or after the investigation bodies conclude their findings. *

*"There is a blueprint to turn the nation into a failed state through such attacks, in order to create pretexts for external military intervention," he cautioned. * 

*Gen. Chowdhury's view*
Sporting copy of an article penned by former Indian army chief, Gen. Shankar Roy Chowdhury, in the March 24 issue of the Asian Age newspaper, the officer tried to summarise the Indian perception regarding the BDR carnage to prove his assertions. Titled "Delhi can't afford to let Dhaka slip off its radar," the article contended, "The war in Bangladesh between India and Pakistan never really ended on December 16, 1971, but continued thereafter as a "Great Game" between the protagonists to retain Bangladesh within their respective spheres of influence." 

Gen. Chowdhury said, "Round one went to India with the military victory in East Pakistan in 1971, the creation of Bangladesh and the installation of Sheikh Mujib as its founding Prime Minister. He has accepted as India's prot&#39401;, but his assassination within three years and the signal failure of India's external intelligence services to detect, warn and protect Bangabandhu was viewed in some quarters as a substantial defeat of India's policies and, by implication, a victory for the "other side". Round two, therefore, went to Pakistan, but the violent, tortuous course of politics in Bangladesh thereafter does not lend itself to easy or coherent encapsulation." 

Alarmed by such external perceptions about the nation's fate, these retired officers have undertaken a mammoth mission to unearth the real reason of the BDR mutiny. They claim to have specific clues to proceed towards a direction that will eventually find the foreign culprits involved in this dastardly act against the sovereignty of Bangladesh.

*External linkage *
"We are lucky to be abroad and our main concern is to uncover the political connection of the carnage and the international inspiration and patronage that had made such a horrendous mutiny possible," said the officer. "We are least interested in the hanging of a few dozens of soldiers in the name of justice. This conspiracy is much deeper than the unruly outburst of a few Jawans we've seen on the TV."

Exuding confidence, the officer said his team is composed of four former military officers who now reside abroad, and, many other experienced officers at home and abroad have agreed to cooperate in the mission. *Once completed, "We will submit a copy of our findings to the Government and the country's media along with all available evidence and our identity," the officer said.*

*When asked what proof they have to back the claim of impending terrorist attacks, the officer replied. "Our police and other security agencies have proof of such impending threats, but they remain silent for obscure reasons. Everyone knows the entire investigation efforts are being dovetailed to suit predetermined conclusions. We are very upset and frustrated. The precious blood of martyrs is being betrayed."*

*5,000 chocolate bombs*
In response to another question relating to the authenticity of any clues of impending terrorist attacks inside the country, the officer informed, "The Detective Branch (DB) has already recovered in the early hours of 29 March about 5,000 Indian made chocolate bombs from the house of a businessman residing at B-Zaman lane, Nilfamari, Syedpur, near the Indian border." 

"The bombs were smuggled inside the country to conduct terrorist attacks and to blame a certain group that the government and its foreign mentors want to blame," the officer said. 

He also seemed to have extensive knowledge on intelligence matters owing to his previous assignments in the intelligence service of the Bangladesh Armed Forces.

Meanwhile, serious apprehensions relating to investigations' outcome were voiced on March 28 in a Toronto congregation of over 30 retired armed forces officers and their families in remembrance of the butchered military officers in BDR headquarters.

* Interestingly, many other convincing ancedotes pointing to similar cover-ups were disclosed to this scribe by the concerned officer. *

http://www.weeklyholiday.net/front.html#03


----------



## Straight

[BAL] Govt. accused of obfuscation 
Mumtaz Iqbal : The weekly Holiday : 2 April 2009

Make noise in the East. Strike in the West. Mao Dze Dong

The authorities consciously are turning Mao's classic maxim of guerrilla warfare on its head by making noises along all points of the compass not in order to mount a strike somewhere but to sow confusion and buy time to deflect the likely bitter after-effects of the Peelkhana massacre.

The noise generated spans a wide decibel range, from the familiar to the provocative to the seemingly rational mixed with acts of compassion and political artifice.

The familiar noise is trotting out the charge that the religious fundamentalists particularly the JMB had a hand in the massacre. This is a very handy weapon to use, giving the JMB's record of violence and insurrectionary action. 

As part of this diversionary measure, Jamaat Assistant Secretary General Barrister Abdur Razzaque had to present himself at the CID office on 30 March where he was questioned for three hours about his activities and whereabouts on 25 February.

Pertinent questions no doubt, but these could also be asked of any number of other people. For example, some Awami Leaguers posed this question about Khaleda Zia. But they quickly shut up when she tartly replied that she was in the BNP office. 

We know where some of the AL stalwarts including the PM were on that day. We also know about some of the things they did. For example, some AL MPs, a state minister and the home minister parlayed with the mutineers; that the mutineers were fortunate enough to be given an audience by the PM and so forth.

But there is complete lack of information on what was discussed at these parleys and at the meeting with the PM. 

*Were the mutineers given an assurance that they would not be attacked by the security forces, which is the normal and expected response to a mutiny? At what point in time did the authorities become aware of the massacre? Was it before or after the so-called amnesty was announced in the evening of 25 February? Will the CID also talk to these AL luminaries?

The nation has a right to know the answer to these and other relevant questions. But there is only stony silence from the government as well as some subterfuge. Thus, the Anisuzzaman Committee is not authorized to examine the process of decision making and the validity of decisions taken by the authorities. Will its report then be a whitewash?

The JMB hobby horse was ridden hard by Commerce Minister Lt. Col (retd) Faruq Khan for about a week in mid-March. But this backfired when FBCCI executives complained that seeing a JMB operative behind every bush was harming business. 

The well-meaning Minister hastily backtracked, though like a good soldier he was only following orders in fingering the JMB. But sometimes following orders can land a soldier in trouble. Just look at the proceedings of the Nuremberg and Tokyo War Crimes Trials.

The next tack pursued was under what law to try the mutineers. Since over 55 army officers were butchered, there was a widespread feeling that the murderers should receive exemplary punishment. But under what statute? The Law Minister flip-flopped on this issue but did hold out the possibility of trial under the Army Act.

But as circumstantial evidence mounted that those involved may extend beyond both the ranks of BDR mutineers and JMB suspects to include ruling party operatives (See Holiday 27 March Twists in politics of Pilkhana investigations), a vociferous media campaign was launched by AL acolytes demanding that the trial be held in civilian courts. 

Was this done out of consideration for justice and due process? Or is the intention to drag out the trial as long as possible so that it drops out of the public sight and becomes a backwater issue, thereby saving the authorities considerable embarrassment? No prize for guessing the right answer.

One of the odd justifications put forward by various quarters including the PM for not taking military action was that it might have lead to a "civil war." Since it takes two to tango, what two parties would have fought this "war"? 

The answer given is the army and BDR. But this is absolutely bogus. Civil wars are fought between two political groups with clear cut but opposite and ultimately irreconcilable ideologies. But there were no such ideological differences between the army and BDR. 

On the contrary, the BDR demands related entirely to their terms of service and contained nothing ideological. So talking about a "civil war" is wishful thinking and amounts to playing the fear card to cover up the government's inept response.

True, BDR mutinied in various places outside Dhaka. But the balance of strength is so much weighted in favour of the army that such outbreaks would have contained easily. 

There is no evidence to suggest that the armed forces particularly the army would not have carried out orders to crush the mutineers, especially after the news of the murder of their officers became known. So the talk about a "civil war" is untenable.

The PM quite rightly has expressed compassion to the family of the murdered officers. Not only will the government give each of them Tk.10 lakhs, but a few days ago she handed each family a cheque for Tk40,000.00, raised by the Bangladeshi banks.

But PM Hasina could not refrain from political grandstanding and artifice on 1 April when she requested BNP chairperson Khaleda to surrender her cantonment house where she was residing, saying that this was allocated to her illegally. A good point, for the law must be obeyed.

But the PM let the cat out of the bag by loftily stating that she would have an apartment building constructed on the surrendered house and that two apartments each would be given to the family of the murdered army officers. Is this a cheap shot to curry favour with the army? What about the family of the non-army officers murdered in Peelkhana? Will they get anything?

 The authorities are gambling that time is on their side and that other events such as mounting economic crisis will soon grab the headlines. So a policy of cover up, delay and obfuscation is being mounted to achieve this end. It may work in the short run but all bets are off for the long run.*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*PEELKHANA MASSACRE: Sideshows fail to mislead investigators

Sadeq Khan
*

James F. Moriarty, the U.S. Ambassador in Bangladesh sent a letter to Ms. Sahara Khatun, Minister of Home Affairs of the People's Republic of Bangladesh, on March 22, 2009. The letter read as follows: "Honourable Minister, I am writing to register my concerns regarding recent reports of restrictions being placed on the freedom of movement of individuals seeking to travel outside Bangladesh.

Specifically, in recent days I have been informed that Bangladesh Nationalist Party Standing Committee Member and Former Minister Shamsul Islam was prohibited from travelling to Thailand, where he was planning to receive medical treatment. Similarly, Bangladesh Jamaat Isiami Assistant Secretary General Barrister Abdur Razzaque was prohibited from travelling to Malaysia where his wife was planning to receive medical treatment. In both cases, the travellers were prohibited from departing at the airport by immigration officials.

While I respect the prerogative of the Government of Bangladesh to restrict the movement of individuals under certain circumstances, I am concerned about the lack of transparency in these cases. As far as I am aware, in neither case has the Government of Bangladesh provided the individuals in question with details regarding the basis for the denial of their right to travel in one case, the traveller has obtained a High Court order directing the Government to allow him to travel. ..... It would appear that these two cases constitute violations of freedom of movement and as such would be included in our next report on human rights practices in Bangladesh. I would appreciate any additional information which you could provide in these cases."

Copies of the letter were also officially forwarded to the Minister of Foreign Affairs and the Minister of Law, Justice and Parliamentary Affairs.

*War Crime Trial*

The contents of the letter was made available to the press. The response of the Home Minister is not known, but the Law Minister, Barrister Shafique Ahmed held a press briefing the same day, March 22. He told newsmen: "The trial of the war criminals has not been started, but the preparatory process has begun and that is why the government has barred some persons, suspected of war crimes, from leaving the country."

Asked about the justification of denying the constitutional right of leaving and re-entering Bangladesh (Article 36) to eminent persons like Ali Ahsan Mohammad Mojahid, Shamsul Islam and Barrister Abdur Razzaq, the Law Minister explained that under law, the government had the authority to impose reasonable restrictions in public interest, and quipped: "Why should anyone be barred from leaving country if there is no reason?"

Asked about the names of persons, suspected of war crimes, on whom the bar on travel has been imposed, Barrister Shafique said the number of persons and their names could not be made public right now.

Earlier January 30, Home Minister Sahara Khatun told reporters, "All relevant information about the war criminals has already been sent to the relevant places, and the authorities concerned have been ordered to guard all points so that the war criminals cannot flee the country."

*Challenge to restriction*

Ali Ahsan Mohammad Mojahid (Secretary General of Jamaate Islami Party) and Shamsul Islam (Policy-making leader of Bangladesh Nationalist Party, both former ministers, did not take the trouble of challenging the restriction, the cause of which was not or could not be explained to them by the immigration officials executing the restriction. Barrister Abdur Razzaq (Assistant Secretary General of Jamaate Islami) never held any public office of the state. He decided to challenge the restriction. Demanding to know the cause of refusal by the airport immigration officer to stamp his passport for departure when he held valid ticket and documents, he was told on two occasions (March 1 and March 7) by the officer-in-charge (Immigration), Special Branch at the airport that there were "instructions from the top administration" not to let him leave, although there was "no written order." On March 8, Barrister Razzaq moved the High Court under Article 102 of the Constitution. The High Court issued show cause notices upon the Secretary, Ministry of Home Affairs, the Director General, Immigration and Passports, the Inspector-General of Police, the Officer-in-Charge Zia International Airport, and the Officer-in-Charge (Immigration), Special Branch, Bangladesh Police, and passed an ad interim order dated March 8, the same day directing all of them to allow Barrister Razzaq to leave Bangladesh for Malaysia. By another order dated March 12 the High Court also directed the respondents to allow Mr Razzaq to visit Singapore as well to accompany his wife for medical treatment.

*Court order flouted*

On March 19, Mr and Mrs Razzaq went to the airport to catch the Malaysian Airlines Flight MH 197 leaving at 0140 hours for Kuala Lampur. They were supposed to fly to Singapore thereafter. In spite of the Court's order, the Immigration Officer, on the instruction of the Officer-in-Charge (Immigration), Special Branch, Bangladesh Police at the Zia International Airport, refused to stamp his passport. Mr Razzaq showed them official copies of the two orders passed by the High Court on March 8 and 12. Ms Eliza Sharmin, the Officer-in-Charge (Immigration) said that she had received the Court's order but was unable to let him go because of an "instruction" from her higher authority. Barrister Razzaq warned that it would be contempt of Court. The Officer-in-Charge said: "I know that. But I have no other alternative." Barrister Razzaq wanted to speak to the Inspector-General of Police but was not allowed to do so. The Officer-in-Charge consistently - but very politely - requested Mr Razzaq to call off his journey although she said Mrs Razzaq (who had an appointment in a Singapore hospital at 2 pm Singapore time on March 19), was free to board the plane. Mr. and Mrs Razzaq proceeded to the Boarding Gate without their passports stamped but with Court order to allow departure. At the Boarding Gate, a Malaysian Airlines staffer was about to let them in when the Officer-in-Charge appeared there and said to the Malaysian Airlines staff "you cannot let a passenger get into the aircraft without completing the necessary immigration formalities. Mr. Razzaq's passport has not been stamped; therefore Malaysian Airlines cannot carry him lawfully." On such physical intervention, Barrister Razzaq called off his journey. Mrs Razzaq also refused to go without her husband.

*Contempt notice*

The same afternoon, March 19, Barrister Razzaq filed a contempt petition before the High Court against the Secretary, Ministry of Home Affairs, the Inspector-General of Police, and the Officer-in-Charge (Immigration), Special Branch, Bangladesh Police, Zia international Airport. At the Court's request the Attorney General appeared before the Court.

But before the contempt petition came up for hearing on March 23, the Government jumped the queue by another malfeasance. On 21.3.2009, Government filed a criminal case against both Barrister and Mrs. Razzaq by lodging an ante-dated FIR (the FIR was dated 19.3.2009) with the Airport Police Station (Airport PS Case No. 88) implicating them in a case of assault, criminal intimidation and obstructing public servants in the discharge of their duties. It is unbelievable that Barrister Razzaq or his sick wife were guilty of aggressive conduct. Barrister Razzaq, after he was called to the Bar at the Lincoln's Inn in 1980, had obtained assistantship under Sir Michael Hovers Q.C., Attorney General of the British Government, and thereafter under Lord Rawlinson Q.C., Solicitor General of the British Government. Returning to Bangladesh, he was enrolled Advocate of the High Court Division in 1988 and of the Appellate Division in 1993, obtaining the status of Senior Advocate of the Supreme Court in 2002. His carrier record is evidence of his sobriety, cool headedness and mild manners, apart from the professional dignity he carried from his five years of highly valued practice in the U.K.

*Trumped-up charge*

On 22.3.2009, Mr. and Mrs. Razzaq obtained anticipatory bail in connection with the criminal case filed by the Police. On the same day, Mr. and Mrs. Razzaq filed a Writ Petition (Writ Petition No. 2022 of 2009) challenging the legality of the proceedings arising out of Airport PS Case No. 88 dated 19.3.2009. On 23.3.2009, a Division Bench of the High Court Division was pleased to issue Rule and stay all proceedings arising out of the Airport PS Case dated 19.3.2009.

On 22.3.2009, Mr. Razzaq also filed another Contempt Petition (Contempt Petition No. 59 of 2009) against the person who lodged the FIR alleging that the FIR was lodged only to intimidate him which amounts to obstructing the course of justice. At the same time, he filed an application in Contempt Petition No. 56 of 2009 praying for a direction upon Ms. Eliza Sharmin, the officer-in-charge, Immigration (Special Branch) to disclose, on affidavit, the identity and address of the person(s) who instructed her to prevent Mr. Razzaq from leaving the country in violation of the orders of the High Court Division. On 22.3.2009, Mr. Razzaq also filed an application to restrain the authorities from taking any action and/or issuing instruction/directions to prevent him from leaving Bangladesh.

The application and the Contempt Petition were to come up for hearing before the High Court Division on 5/4/2009. All these matters came out in newspapers.

*British Lord's protest*

Barrister Razzaq, who had won several public interest litigations against adverse arguments by senior heavyweights (such as ETV irregular licensing case, the injunction on pipeline export of gas and oil, the annulment of Public Safety Act, 2000, etc.) had well-wishers overseas as well. On March 21, Lord Eric Avebury, the Human Rights Champion of the British House of Lords had also written to the Bangladesh High Commissioner in the U.K. as follows: Dear High Commissioner, I attach an article from February 20's Daily Star, about prominent members of the Jmaat-e-Islami being stopped from leaving the country, and a separate note about the case of Mr Abdur Razzaq, who obtained a court order but was still unable to travel abroad.

As you know, the right to leave one's own country is guaranteed by Article 12(2) of the International Covenant on Civil and Political Rights, subject only to restrictions provided by law or are necessary to protect national security, public order, public health or morals, or the rights and freedoms of others. The High Court order shows that there is no law permitting the government to stop people travelling out of the country, though some of the persons mentioned may be subject to bail conditions.

Would you please let me know what are the reasons for stopping each of these persons from travelling, and where it is not a matter of bail conditions, how this action by the government can be reconciled with their obligations under the ICCPR?"

That letter was also on the Foreign Office desk when the F.I.R. was cooked up to be lodged against Mr. & Mrs. Razzaq.

*Peelkhana massacre implicated*

On March 25, Law Minister Shafique Ahmed back-tracked from any responsibility about acts of prevention of free citizens from leaving the country without any written government order, assigning any reason or without any legal process. He said the matter of departure of any citizen for travel abroad does not fall under the jurisdiction of his ministry; the law ministry does not have any list of persons prevented from travelling abroad. It is for the relevant authority of the government to explain.

The government, however, went on to muddy water on the issue. On March 28, a notice was served on Barrister Razzaq by CID Assistant Police Superintendent Abdul Kahhar Akhand, who is also the Investigating Officer of the Peelkhana massacre case, asking the former to come to the CID headquarters on March 30 to answer some questions to help investigations. Fearing it to be a trap to legalise the illegal bar on his intended travel abroad (out of political vendetta of the ruling party?), Barrister Razzaq filed a writ petition challenging the validity of the CID notice with the vacation bench of the High Court. The Court accepted the writ petition for regular hearing when the High Court opens on April 5. The Court also granted the petitioner anticipatory bail up to that date, and directed the CID not to harass or arrest the petitioner or seize his passport, and to question the petitioner with due care about his dignity on any matter relating to the Peelkhana massacre case.

*Questioning by CID*

In the event, Barrister Razzaq was questioned at the CID headquarters on March 30 strictly abiding by the Court's directive (there was no further attempt to bypass judicial censure). CID officials told newsmen after three and a half hour-long interrogation of the lawyer-politician: "Many people were interrogated for the sake of investigation. Many others, including politicians, will be questioned, if needed."

After his long questioning by the CID, Barrister Razzaq told newsmen the investigators only asked him about his whereabouts during the February 25-26 mutiny, about his education, family and overseas trips, and examined his passport. The CID officials also took his contact address and telephone numbers.

Barrister Razzaq said he had requested the CID officials not to harass anyone on political ground, and carry out a proper investigation to bring the criminals to justice.

Why and who in the government did (possibly a presumptuous underling indulged by informal delegation of higher authority) commit contempt of court order in the first place and proceed to institute a frivolous case? Some take the patent view that the wheel of executive authority was derailed by the penchant of absolute power falsely deduced from the awareness of overwhelming ruling party majority in parliament. The institution of the criminal case was but a poor damage-control measure in facing the resulting contempt proceedings. This is the thinking of Barrister Ajmahul Hossain QC who is moving the writ petitions for Barrister Razzaq.

*Indian media spins*

But others take a different, indeed more sinister view, taking into account broad hints being repeatedly dropped by Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina that evil forces "wanted to foil the December 29 poll verdict and push the country towards a civil war by creating anarchy," by Peelkhana carnage. When such hints are read in conjunction with persistent propaganda in the Indian media, quoting official sources of Indian Intelligence who claim high perfection in electronic intelligence-gathering, that the mutiny has been funded and instigated by Jamaate Islami and masterminded by the BNP leaders Salahuddin Quader Chowdhury (Indian TV network CNN-IBN, 26 February), the matter assumes sinister proportion indeed in its undisguised attempt to misdirect the course of investigation. The propaganda campaign in Indian media has continued over a month culminating in a weighty newspaper editorial which authoritatively claimed that the 25 February massacre was executed jointly by a small band of mutineers "with direct links with Bangladesh Nationalist Party and the Jamat-e-Islami who had been smuggled into Peelkhana in a grey SUV that morning and a select group of young BDR recruits, inducted during the last years of

*Khaleda-Jamat rule. .......*

The BNP-Jamat masterminds so successfully camouflaged their political agenda by highlighting the genuine grievances of the jawans against their officers that initially ordinary people and even the media overwhelmingly supported the mutineers' just cause. Processions were even taken out in old Dhaka hailing the mutiny as Sipahi janata bhai bhai to garner popular support." (Manash Ghosh, The Statesman, Calcutta).

*Manipulating investigation*

The fact remains, the processions were brought out by Torab Ali, the local Awami League leader, who has now been definitely implicated in case no 65 (kha) 09 of Lalbagh thana in connection with the BDR mutiny. The media spins are thus proving counter productive.

Incidentally, the government inexplicably filed an appeal against the High Court order not to harass or arrest Barrister Razzaq or seized his passport until the regular hearing of his writ petition on April 5. The Supreme Court rejected the appeal. All told, the government (or granting it the benefit of doubt, some influential people within the administration) appear desperate to manipulate rather than allow fair investigations.


HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## HK-47

hehe,Indian media said that the BSF will help restructure the BDR LOL!



> Restructuring of BDR to take time
> Says its chief
> Staff Correspondent
> 
> Maj Gen Mainul Islam, director general (DG) of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), said yesterday restructuring the BDR will take time as the government will review his proposal in this regard along with suggestions from various quarters.
> 
> "The proposal he submitted is not the end (of the process). It will be reviewed by various departments of the government, and opinions of various quarters will be considered," he said.
> 
> The BDR chief was talking to journalists on return from New Delhi after attending the DG-level meeting between the border guards of India and Bangladesh on over border security and management.
> 
> Asked how long it would take to complete the BDR restructuring, Mainul said, "It would have been the best if it is completed tomorrow. But it is not possible."
> 
> Replying to a query, he said Indian Border Security Force (BSF) Director General ML Kumawat confirmed that no BDR member with arms entered India nor was arrested there.
> 
> Asked about Indian media reports that BSF would assist reorganising the BDR, he said it would be in the form exchange of information between the two border forces.
> 
> At the three-day meeting (March 30-April 1) between the BDR and BSF, the two sides agreed to gear up joint efforts to prevent trans-border crimes like illegal movement across the border, trafficking of women and children, drug smuggling and gunrunning.
> 
> He said that the BSF chief praised Bangladesh government's commitment not to allow use of Bangladesh territory for any activity against India.



The Daily Star - Details News

You know the way things are going BNP has a very good chance of coming back in the next elections.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*No BDR man with arms held in India: Gen Moinul*

BDR Director General Maj Gen Mainul Islam Thursday said the BSF Director General, M.L. Kumawat, has confirmed that no BDR personnel with arms has been arrested in India.

The Bangladesh Rifles has also been assured that no BDR man sneaked into India with arms, he told a press briefing at the BDR Headquarters on the 'Border Coordination Conference' between BDR and BSF held in New Delhi.

Replying to a query how Indian BSF will assist reorganization of BDR as reported by Indian media, Gen Mainul said it is through exchange of information between the two border guards.

Asked how much time would be required to reorganize the BDR hard hit by the February 25-26 carnage, he said reorganization is a continuous process and it will be done as quickly as possible.

At the three-day conference (March 30-April 1), he said, the BDR and BSF agreed to strengthen joint efforts for preventing trans-border crimes like illegal movements across the border, trafficking in women and children, drugs smuggling and gunrunning. The BDR chief said both sides agreed that closer cooperation and better understanding between the two forces is essential to deal with the complex range of issues on the Indo-Bangladesh border with constructive engagement at all levels.

Gen Mainul appreciated India's cooperation during the BDR crisis. He praised BSF for their professional role in maintaining peace and tranquility on the Indo-Bangladesh border during the crisis.

He said that the BSF chief praised the Bangladesh government commitment not to allow Bangladesh territory for any activity inimical to India.

The BSF chief, he said, has expressed his deepest condolences over the tragic incident in BDR and reaffirmed India's continuing support during this period and commitment as a "close and friendly neighbour to strengthen the enduring friendship."

Gen Mainul informed that at the beginning of the conference wreaths were placed at the portrait of slain BDR chief Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed and a two-minute silence was observed as a mark of respect for him.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

------------------------------------------------------------

Can we really believe the Indians? They probably let the BDR mutineers enter India and are now being held in a 5 star hotel.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Indians are out to divide the nation and instigate internecine feud*

*Former Indian Army Chief also joined the Indian medias propaganda war*

Friday April 03 2009 15:04:09 PM BDT

*By Shah Ahmad Reza*

The Indians have failed again to prove their sincere friendly attitude towards Bangladesh. After the so-called BDR mutiny and killing of the Army Officers it was expected that the Indians would stand by the people of Bangladesh and help to find out and punish the criminals. As the closest neibour it was Indias responsibility too. On the other hand the Indians response has been disappointing and alarming.

Instead of even thinking to cooperate, the Indian media in fact started a propaganda war against Bangladesh. The role of the Indian government has also been dubious. The think tanks of India too joined hands with the countrys media. Among others even a former Army Chief has also come to stand in the anti-Bangladesh long cue. The war was first launched by the Indian media. In the name of disseminating news and information regarding the so-called mutiny the Indian media came up with some peculiar but damaging and politically motivated theories. From the very beginning they started to hint their fingers at the Islamist and nationalist forces of Bangladesh. Not only that they also mentioned the names of the Bangladesh Jamaat-E-Islami and Bangladesh Nationalist Party (BNP).

The daily Anandabazar of Kolkata (26th February) even `invented leaders and workers of BNP and Jamaat in the front line of a procession which was brought out in support of the so-called mutineers! That was the beginning. Subsequently each and every newspaper and TV channel of India tried to establish that no one else but the BNP and Jamaat had brought about the so-called mutiny and killed the Army Officers! According to the Indian media the purpose was to hinder and foil the governments effort to bring the war criminals of 1971 to justice. The second aim, they said, was to destabilize and `overthrow the Awami League government. The Indian media even propagated about a `civil war which BNP and Jamaat wanted to instigate and initiate. In their last theory the Indian media talked about a `Great Game to destabilize and weaken India.

What the `Great Game really was has been explained by a former Army Chief of India, General (Retd.) Shankar Roy Chowdhury. In an interview published in the Indian daily Asian Age on 24th March, the retired General has said, `` the war in Bangladesh between India and Pakistan never really ended on December 16, 1971, but continued thereafter as a "Great Game" between the protagonists to retain Bangladesh within their respective spheres of influence.

Round one went to India with the military victory in East Pakistan in 1971, the creation of Bangladesh and the installation of Sheikh Mujib as its founding Prime Minister. He was accepted as Indias protégé, but his assassination within three years  was viewed in some quarters as a substantial defeat of Indias policies and, by implication, a victory for the "other side". Round two, therefore, went to Pakistan After explaining about the `Great Game between India and Pakistan, General (Retd.) Roy Chowdhury said, ``Since there is now an Awami League government in office, the sepoy mutiny sounds like the opening bell for the next round of the "Great Game", to destabilize the government and replace the India-friendly government of Ms Hasina and the Awami League with a Pakistan-friendly one of Begum Khaleda Zia and the BNP. The former Indian Army Chief has also cautioned about the probable role of India and said, ``New Delhi will certainly not want that to happen in a country which previous non-Awami League governments had turned into a sanctuary and base of operations for jihadi terrorists groups like Harkat-ul-Jihad Islami Bangladesh (HuJI-B) and anti-India separatist groups from our Northeast.

The other two theories of the Indian media should also be mentioned here. In the first one the Indian media tried to establish that in order to `come back to power again the BNP and Jamaat wanted to instigate and initiate a `civil war through the so-called mutiny. This theory has been supported by the countrys think tanks also. In an article, `The Great Bangla Conspiracy, published in the South Asian Analysis (13th March) Bhaskar Roy has opined that `had the BDR mutiny been successful it would have brought the BNP rightists and Jamaat-e-Islami Islamists coalition back to power. According to Bhaskar Roy the mutiny was a `meticulously planned conspiracy and it had a `much larger game plan.

But although well written the Indian think tanks theory could not gain any support in Bangladesh and the information Bhaskar Roy mentioned did not strengthen their claims. In stead it appeared that in the course of events the Indian government had to achieve many things. For example, in the wake of the so-called mutiny none else but the Foreign Minister Pronab Mukherjee had received an `explicit request from Dhaka and he instantly assured that India was `ready to come to the `rescue of Sheikh Hasina! India acted also very rapidly- the `Parachute Regiment of the Indian Army was brought overnight to West Bengal from Agra and the Air Force was kept on `high alert in Kolkata and Guahati of Assam (The Telegraph, Kolkata, 28 February).

These information regarding the Indian governments activities and preparations to come to `rescue Sheikh Hasina have been seen as very significant. And it has been correctly alleged that some particular foreign power wanted to destroy the BDR first to make the border a free zone. In the second phase they wanted to bring the Bangladesh Army in the streets. They thought that after seeing their officers killing the Army would surely react and try to topple the government. Had the Army really overthrown the AL government and snatched the power the Indian Army would have come to `rescue Sheikh Hasina and a war would have been inevitable. And as the `superior power India would have won that war, it was assumed..

Here comes the basic question regarding the so-called involvement of the BNP and Jamaat-E-Islami. Could the patriotic and responsible parties like the BNP and Jamaat depend on any such perilous and precarious events and planning which would have paved the way for Indian intervention? It is obvious that had the Indians really come to `rescue Sheikh Hasina and her government the `conspiracy to `return to power would have surely failed. This would have rather destroyed both BNP and Jamaat. Then why would the parties go for such a dangerous `conspiracy to invite the Indian invasion? Secondly, why the parties would encourage the killing of the Army Officers? In fact as they adore the Army as their own children they can not even think to harm the Army in any way. It should be mentioned that it was President Ziaur Rahman who had saved the Army from destruction by the Rakkhi Bahini of Sheikh Mujibur Rahman and rejuvenated the Army. The Army was flourished hugely during the four-party alliance government of BNP-Jamaat. So the question of harming the Army by the BNP and Jamaat can not even be imagined.

Here another theory of the Indians should be considered. The question is, are the parties like BNP and Jamaat at all in a position to weaken India in any way? Obviously not, will be the answer. There are other reasons also. At least 270 Maoist, Naxalites and militant organizations have been working and struggling in India with various aims including the independence of the North-Eastern India. So India does not `need the BNP and Jamaat to weaken or destabilize the country! But yet the Indian media have been aiming their weapons at the most popular and patriotic parties of the country. They have even `invented the `hands of the BNP and Jamaat leaders behind the so-called mutiny and the killing of the Army Officers! The Analysts think that the purpose of the propaganda by the Indian media and their supporters like General Shankar Roy Chowdhury is to divide the Bangladeshi nation and encourage internecine feud in Bangladesh. They also want to obstruct the investigation. For, the findings might expose the real roles of India which would not be pleasant for the Indian media.

http://www.bangladesh-web.com/view.php?hidRecord=256011


----------



## Straight

A small news with big significance

*4 AL men hurt in Munshiganj blasts* 
Fri, Apr 3rd, 2009 6:45 pm BdST	

Munshiganj, Apr 3 *(bdnews24.com)*Four supporters of ruling Awami League were injured when two bombs went off Thursday night in a crop field, police said. 

Two blasts heard at a crop field of Adhara at around 8pm. 

Among the injured, 'Shafiul', 20, and 'Hannan', 22, were sent to Dhaka Medical College Hospital. They suffered burn injuries. 

Officer-in-charge of the district Sadar Police Station KM Abdullah said police were investigating if the blasts were acts of sabotage or mere accident. 

The types of the bombs were also unknown. 

bdnews24.com/corr/zr/khk/1825h.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Three more BDR men make confessional statements*

IO threatens to take action against journalists for sensational reporting

Saturday April 04 2009 01:53:47 AM BDT

Three more members Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) made confessional statements under section 164 before the Dhaka's Chief Metropolitan Magistrate (CMM) narrating the carnage at Peelkhana on February 25-26 in which 75 people including 56 army officers were killed.(The Independent)

With the three, nine BDR members gave confessional statements in connection with the BDR carnage.

Meanwhile, eight more BDR men were produced before court yesterday and they were shown arrested in the BDR case. From among these, sepahi Saiful Islam was taken on remand.

Metropolitan Magistrates Faisal Atiq Bin Quader and Zulfiker Hayat recorded separate statements of the BDR men from 3pm to 8pm amid tight security and secrecy.

The CID yesterday produced Nayak Abdul Kaiyum, Havilder Masud Iqbal and Sipahi Manjur Alam before the CMM court.

Both the metropolitan magistrates who recorded the confessional statements of the arrested BDR men in camera, remained tight-lipped when asked by court correspondents if they had confessed to involvement in the massacre.

Earlier on March 25, six members of the BDR Subedar Haji Shafizuddin, Subedar Gofran Mallick, Lance Naik Gausul Azam, Carpenter Narayan Kumar Das, Habildar Belal Hossain and Naik Motiur Rahman Khan made confessional statements before the Dhaka's Chief Metropolitan Magistrate (CMM) court.

Meanwhile, the CID will interrogate some of the reporters, who covered the BDR carnage to know their experiences.

Talking to The Independent, senior ASP of the CID and Investigation Officer (IO) of the case filed against over 1000 BDR members in connection with BDR carnage said yesterday, "We will mainly quiz the reporters, who wrote sensational news relating to the carnage mentioning several sources including the CID."

"We will interrogate them (reporters) for knowing the sources from where they had got the news," he said, adding that the reporters of the electronic media will also be quizzed in connection with BDR massacre."

When asked about some reports published in the different dailies relating to quizzing some political leaders of Awami League and BNP in connection with the BDR carnage, he said, "You have pens, you can write whatever you want but we are thinking about taking action for those reporting."

Replying to a query about if they had issued any notice to anyone for interrogation he said, "We are yet to summon any one except Barrister Abdur Razzaq."

"If necessary we will summon anyone for interrogation for the sake of investigation," he said.

Meanwhile, four members of the BDR, who were kept under Lalbagh police custody on police remand in connection with the case filed over 1000 border guards relating to the bloody carnage in Peelkhana were admitted to Dhaka Medical College Hospital on Thursday night after they fell sick.

Hospital sources said assistant sub-inspector Abdul Hakim of Lalbagh police station brought Havildar Didarul Alam and Lance Naik Delwar Hossain1 at 9:30pm while sub-inspector Zahirul Islam of the same police station brought Havilder Shahjalal (52), and Sipahi Saiful Islam at around 10:30pm.

The on duty physician told newsmen that they were admitted to the ward 31, of the hospital with leg injuries.

A total of 18 houses of the members of BDR inside the Peelkhana were vacated yesterday, a press release of the BDR said. One pistol and a bulletproof jacket were recovered from a house in presence of the BDR members during the search.

The process of vacating the houses started from March 28 last. Since then, a total of 116 houses have been vacated.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=256189


----------



## SurvivoR

*Ridiculous situation in Bangladesh*

*Sunita Paul *April 02, 2009 Bangladeshi press very prominent published news about possible visit by US Secretary of State, Hillary Rodham Clinton. Someone with minimum news sense may initially get confused thinking the tour is already finalized.

A news quoting Ministry of Foreign affairs said Ms. Hillary was invited by Bangladeshi foreign minister Dr. Dipu Moni in ´side-line´ talks during an international conference on Afghanistan in Netherlands.

It said, the US Secretary of State has "accepted the invitation and would tour Bangladesh on a mutually convenient time".

In my writings, I repeatedly commented on the naive attitude and lack of experience of several kid ministers in the cabinet of Sheikh Hasina Wajed. This time, the way Bangladeshi foreign ministry distributed the news about the possible visit, will certainly bring smile in the faces of world´s diplomatic arena seeing the childish attitude of the government.

Any leader in the world can be informally invited in so-called side-talks and as a part of diplomatic gesture no one would say ´no´ to such information invitation. But, it does not mean that the invitation was accepted or the visit is imminent. Dr. Dipu Moni with her no knowledge of diplomacy might have taken the US Secretary of State as a mere colleague. She possibly does not know that, every year, the US Secretary of State receives hundreds of such informal invitations from many of the leaders around the world. And, of course, these are nothing but very much part of diplomatic courtesy by the Secretary of State to say, she would visit on a mutually convenient time. Former Secretary of State Dr. Condoleezza Rice received several such invitations even from the former Prime Minister Khaleda Zia or former administrator in the interim government Dr. Fakhruddin Ahmed. Even Bangladeshi ambassadors in United States continue to place such invitations on an informal manner almost on a regular basis. But, none always means ´businesses´.

I am almost sure, staffers in the State Department will get surprised at the way the news about possible tour by Hillary Clinton has been publicized in Bangladeshi press.

And, this news item, although looking quite smart and glamorous to show the performance of the Bangladeshi Foreign Minister as ´excellent´ is in reality an exposure of childish attitude of the minister as well her team. Bangladeshi ministry might have been rather pressed by the minister in issuing such press release; otherwise, many of the seasoned diplomats inside MOFA are already aware of the result of such informal invitations.

Dipu Moni should have understood that, every small talk in the so-called side-talk opportunity is not to be disclosed to the press. Surely Bangladeshi foreign ministry would have publicized the news with due importance if the invitation was made through proper channel and was accepted as well. Such funny attitude of the Bangladeshi minister will onwards put her in the lines of diplomatic duffers in the eyes of world leaders. Many of them even may feel hesitant even speaking to her in future. And this is the first result of diplomatic mess by the kid minister of Sheikh Hasina Wajed.

Interestingly, Dhaka´s prominent English press, The Daily Star, The New Nation etc did not publish this funny news, as they absolutely understood that, the contents in the press release issued by MOFA were quite pre-mature.

Now, let me shift to another minister. Law and parliamentary affairs minister Barrister Shafiq Ahmed told reporters that Qawmi madrasas are turning into breeding grounds of religion-based terrorism.

"They are not following the Quran, the Shariah and even laws of the land," he said adding that religious militancy goes against the spirit of religion and Islam.

He said, the clergies and teachers in Madrassas and mosques are teaching jihad and encouraging people towards Jihad by alluring with the promise of heaven and 72-virgins.

With this statement, the minister surely has opened a new avenue of confrontation with the Islamic and Islamist leaders and majority section of people of Bangladesh with the present government, when the 90 days government of Sheikh Hasina is suffering from severe political malnutrition. Names of a number of leaders belonging to the Grand Alliance government such as Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, Mirza Azam, Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Barrister Fazle Noor Taposh, Hasanul Huq Inu, Rahsed Khan Menon, Abdul Jalil, Liakot Sikder, Sajeda Chowdhury, Joinal Hazari, Haji Mockbul, Shamim Osman, Abul Hasnat Abdullah, Pankaj Deb Nath, Bahauddin Nasim are already in the list of suspects in connection to BDR massacre case. 

On the other hand, the Prime Minister has very cunningly picked up the residence of Khaleda Zia inside Dhaka Garrison as an issue of politics thus stating that, if the house shall be vacated by Mrs. Zia, this will be used as housing complex for the family members of the martyred army officers.

In a parliament session on March 31, 2009 the matter came prominently, while the PM and her parliament colleagues were seen making fun and bursting into laughter at this issue of Mrs. Zia´s residence. By mixing the residence issue with the BDR massacre, Sheikh Hasina Wajed in reality mixed the saddest incident of the nation into a mere political agenda, thus telling the nation that, her government will try in taking highest advanatage of the incident in gaining political benefit for er government.

Members of Bangladesh Armed Forces may assume about the ´sincerety´ of the Prime Minister in neutrally probing the massacre case and punishing the culprits. I can almost predict that, the present rulers in Dhaka shall never let the investigation continue in a neutral manner, nor there will be ever any trial of the killers and their patrons and collaborators at least in near future.

And lastly, I should mention about the latest statement by none, but the one and only the Faruk Khan, a self proclaimed excellent personality in Bangladeshi politics.

Lt. Col. Faruk Khan, who is the coordinator of the 3 probe committees told reporters that, if Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wajed would have allowed military action on BDR headquarters on February 25, 2009, at least 20,000 people would have been killed.

He also said, no one was killed before 10:45 am on that day.

In fact, according to my personal opinion, Faruk Khan should be properly interrogated by the army probe teams, as from his series of statements, now I really smell *** in him.

Khan´s latest statement will generate further questions in the minds of the people especially the investigators. Some of the questions are:

1. Lt. Col. Faruk Khan said, should the PM allowed military action in BDR headquarters, at least 20,000 people would have been killed. In this case, my question is, according to various reports, there were maximum 10 thousand people inside the BDR headquarter on February 25, 2009. In this case, how 20,000 people would have been killed? Did his party had any agenda of sending extra 10,000 armed cadres inside the place of mutiny once the army action was imminent?

2. Lt. Col. Faruk Khan said, killings did not take place before 10:45 am. He also said, according to CCTV, arms were looted 10:25 am. In this case, my question is, how he earlier said, outsiders came inside BDR headquarters and opened fire thus killing officers?

3. Awami League government was from the beginning mentioning about a ´grey pickup van´. This was also mentioned by one of the survived officers named Major Shams. Now, where is the theory of grey van disappeared? Or, this Shams, who survived the massacre was also one of the planted elements inside the BDR headquarters, like Lt. Col. Mukit (another survivor) who was sending fax messages from the BDR headquarters from 11:50 pm onwards on February 25, 2009 with various comments against Bangladesh Army and BDR director general?

4. Why Lt. Col. Mukit was sending all these fax messages to a number of pro-Awami League writers and journalists in Dhaka? What was his intention? What is the political background of this army officer?

5. Survived officer Shams and Major Kamruzzaman told reporters repeatedly that officers were killed by 11 am. Minister faruk Khan said, no one was killed before 11 am. Question is, who is lying?

6. Earlier Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wajed also said, officers were killed between 10:30  11 am. But, her minister rejected the statement of the PM. Or, both and other colleagues in the Awami League government are giving contradictory statements willingly to mislead the investigation?

7. In her statement in the Parliament on April 1, 2009, Sheikh Hasina Wajed while commenting on BDR massacre said, "Zia hanged hundreds of airforce officers and murdered several army officers in the name of trial". In this case, with this statement does the Bangladeshi Prime Minister want to say that, as Zia killed the millitarymen so she also killed only some? On the other hand, during Zia´s rule, airforce officers were tried for their involvement in mutiny. But, inside BDR headquarters, army officers were killed by the mutineers. Did Sheikh Hasina consider these army officers as ´mutineers´ for helping the government after January 11, 2007, which pushed her into prison on corruption charges?

8. Sheikh Hasina´s statement in the parliament in reality went against the political forces in Bangladesh. She said, former ruler Zia, the founder of Bangladesh Nationalist Party killed army officers in the name of trial.Now, her government also possibly is going to get caught in killing army officers inside BDR headquarters. So, did Sheikh Hasina mean that, politicians in Bangladesh, irrespective of their political identity are anti-army? If so, what possible reaction she may assume from the members of the armed forces?

9. Retired Major General Syed Muhammed Ibrahim, who is also a political and defense analyst in Bangladesh on April 1, 2009 commented that, military action would have surely saved lives and honor of many army officers and their family members. Lt. Col. Faruk and others in Awami League continued to claim that, army offensives would have been disastrarous. Faruk was claiming to be an expert on millitary affairs. But, when a senior General like Syed Ibrahim also opined in favor of army operations, what mere petty officer like Faruk Khan can say in defense of Prime Minister´s dilly-dally in taking action?

10. Mirza Azam, a lawmaker in the ruling party and a suspect in the BDR massacre told the parliament couple of days after the mutiny that, he and Jahangir Kabir Nanak consider Sheikh Hasina´s commands as Ibadat (religious rituals). He made this comment while stating how Sheikh Hasina Wajed asked them at 1:00 pm to try to do something in connection to the BDR massacre. First of all, why the PM assigned these two juniors in ´trying to do something´ mission? Why she did not assign her home minister or senior ministers like Matia Chowdhury? Is it because, politicians like Mrs. Matia Chowdhury has personal guts and would never consider any wrong or bad commands as Ibadat? Moreover, choosing people like Nanak and Azam, who has dirty track record in politics of political murder, atrocitiy, anachism etc, gives signal to everyone about unknown mystery behind the entire so-called political settlement theme.


11. Much before the 14-member mutineer delegation met the Prime Minister, one of the renegade members inside BDR headquarters demanded general amnesty from their netri (leader) Sheikh Hasina Wajed in TV interviews. Interestingly general amnesty was announced by the PM during the 3-hour long closed door meeting. What is the mystery behind such tremendous coordination of claim and execution?

12. After the meeting with the PM, the mutineer kingpins faced the press. Although the Home Minister Sahara Khatun was present, Nanak was chosen as the spokesperson by the government to address the press alongwith DAD Towhid. Nanak´s statement should be carefully seen by the investigators. From his body language, everyone will fully understand his affiliation and solidarity with the killers. Moreover, he said, "the BDR delagation have expressed their feelings and complaints with the honorable prime minister in an emotional manner". What did those people say to Sheikh Hasina Wajed in ´emotional manner´?

13. Although Barrister Abdur Razzak of Bangladesh Jamaat-e-Islami was formally summoned by Criminal Investigation Department´s chief investigator Abdul Kahar Akhand, there was no report of Akhand summoning leaders of the ruling Grand Alliance, especially Jahangir Kabir Nanak or Mirza Azam. Moreover, it is learnt that, Kahar Akhand continued to constantly communicate with the Prime Minister, Home Minister, Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam, even after he took up the investigation assignment. What is the reason for this mid-ranking police officer having the audacity of speaking to the Prime Minister over cell phone directly? What was also the reason behind his calls to Nanak or Azam?

14. On March 20, 2009 in the late mid night, Abdul Kahar Akhand had a secret meeting with three influential members of Bangladesh Awami League in Dhanmondi area. What was the agenda of discussion of this secret meeting?

15. Abdul Kahar Akhand is expecting a promotion in several weeks. It is learnt that, government has given signal to him of immediate promotion if the investigation report is done "as agreed". What is the fact of agreement?

16. Government is influencing the mobile phone operators in cooperating with the present rulers in providing evidence of phone call records related to the mutiny. It is even learnt that, threats of harrassment centering mobile phone company´s illegal Voip businesses is also placed during this requests, if they (operators) do not cooperate with the government and CID. Is it possible that the government may influence the operators in getting some false call statements by inserting numbers of some opposition leaders to show their involvement in the mutiny?

17. Several officers in army and DGFI were actively trying to find out facts behind the BDR massacre. But, in one week of the mutiny and such tremendous efforts and some results of these officers, Sheikh Hasina managed to remove all these army officers and DGFI officials to other desks at the help of army chief General Moeen U Ahmed, in exchange of according him one year extension. It is even learnt that, a particular officer in DGFI whose name begins with ´M´ was visiting Sheikh Hasina Wajed´s residence named Sudha Swadan at Dhanmondi much before the general election of December 29, on a regular basis. Removal of DGFI officers and army officers from important posts were done at the suggestion of one Brigradier General M. Why the government is unwilling to let some real investigative effort continue inside the army and DGFI to findout the culprits of the massacre?

18. The government is considering placing several army officers, who expressed anger at the Sena Kunja meeting with the Prime Minister. DGFI director Brig. Gen. M is preparing such list. A large number of senior officers like Lt. General Masud Uddin Chowdhury, Maj. General ATM Amin, Brig General Chowdhury Fazlul Bari, Brig. Gen. Nuruzzaman, Brig. Gen. Lodi, Col etc are reportedly in the queue of gradual force retirement by the present government. Such retirements will come into effect as soon as the government tackled the mutiny related complications. Awami League loyalist officers will be gradually placed in various important positions. There is such placement already in National Security Intelligence. Why the government is vindictive on the officers, who were heavy with shock and anger at the brutal murder of their colleague officers and rape and humiliation of many members of the army officers inside the BDR headquarters?

19. On the day of mutiny, although it began at 9:30 am, Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina remained at her residence instead of even getting prepared to attend her office. What was the mystery behind for the Prime Minister in staying at home? Was it a preparation to meet the mutiny kingpins?

20. Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina did not attend her office for several days after the munity. What was the reason behind? Any special reason of fear?

21. Sheikh Hasina Wajed told the Parliament on April 1, 2009 that her government will try to do everything in helping the members of the martyred army officers. This ´try to do everything´ type statement can only be applicable for financially under-privileged people or beggers. But, this is a case of some real heroes of the nation, who sacrificed their lives in the hands of the mutnineers while on duty. Why and how the PM can make such statements to undermine the dignity of the martyrs?

22. There is rumor that, although Awami League leader Torab Ali Akhand is arrested in connection to BDR mutiny, his name will be cleared from the final report of CID. Is it true?

23. Why Torab Ali Akhand´s statement under section 164 was not recorded when he was placed before the magistrate after the remand?

24. Since arrest of Leather Liton (son of Torab Ali), investigators are keeping tight lip on this matter. What is the mystery behind?

25. Dipu Chowdhury, Son of Awami League leader Mofazzal Chowdhury Maya and Jewel son of Awami League leader Abul Hasnat Abdullah came to Bangladesh on February 10, 2009 secretly and were staying at the residence of an AL leader near BDR headquarters. Is there any information on such secret trip´s reason?

26. A large section of arms, explosives and ammunitions looted from the BDR headquarters were finally shifted to some figures in Awami League, Chatra League, Jubo Leage and even BNP. According to information, Leather Liton of Awami League and Nasiruddin Ahmed Pintu of BNP were two of the major beneficiaries of such looted items. Why the investigators are silent on making any comment on the whereabouts of these items from BDR headquarters?

27. Why the government is buying time in the investigation process? When and really when the reports will be published? What is the fate of army investigation? Initially, army was holding press briefing about the massacre. Why such briefings suddenly stopped? Why the army investiagtion team is not uttering a single word about the date of publishing the report?

28. Who helped the mutineer BDR men in fleeing the country? Is it a fact that those mutineers were boarded into aircraft through a special passage near the boarding bridge? Who made such arrangements? Is there any involvement of the home ministry and the civil aviation ministry ´big men´?

29. Why Sajib Wajed Joy, son and advisor of the Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina Wajed is continuing to claim in various international community that BDR mutiny was a result of decade long repression by army officers? Has he been assigned as the advisor of the PM to continue anti army propaganda in foreign countries?

30. What happened to the two ´Chinese´ national who were also rescued from the BDR headquarters? What was their identity and what they were doing inside the place of mutiny?

31. Is it true that Jahangir Kabir Nanak and Mirza Azam entered the BDR headquarters on February 25 late night to inspect the cleaning of blood stain and mass-burial of the army officers?

32. Is it true that Colonel Gulzar was shot by Mirza Azam at late night of February 25?

33. Several ambulences belonging to Red Crescent Society (this is headed by a person from the ruling party) were entering and coming out of the BDR headquarters since late afternoon of February 25. Who were or what items were carried out from the BDR headquarters by these ambulences?

34. During the massacre, why some Awami League leaders were stationed near LabAid Hospital? What they were doing?

35. Why Biryani (delicious meal) were supplied inside BDR headquarters in police van during the late hours of February 25?

36. Why Awami League activists were supplying ´Vodka´ in drinking water bottles to the renegade troops? Was it to keep their ´morale´ strong?

37. How a number of mutineers were having mobile phone numbers of Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Mirza Azam, Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, Sahara Khatun, Sajeda Chowdhury, Abdul Jalil, Liakot Sikder, Barrister Taposh etc?

38. It is reported in the media that, huge amount of money was invested behind the brutal massacre. Some ´businessmen´ financed this action. Massacre kingpin DAD Towhid even met some influential politicians at NAM building right after the general election. But, CID investigators are trying to twist all such information to various directions as per directives of the government. Sheikh Hasina Wajed was suggested to make the inspector general of police as the head of the CID investigation team as supervisor. But, why the head of the government fears in assigning an honest, dedicated and directly affected (son in law of the IGP was killed and daughter humiliated during the massacre) officer like Noor Muhammed with this important task of investiagtion?

39. Sajib Wajed Joy is hiring some attornies in United States while Sheikh Rehana is also working in hiring lawyers from Britain to defend the accused people in the trial into the massacre case. Millions of dollars will be spent for this purpose. Why such enthusiasm?

Difference between the armed forces and the politicians especially those in power is increasing every day. Citizen as well as members of the martyred officers are already hopeless of seeing any real investigation result and trial of the killers, collaborators and patrons.

Any hidden anger always explodes one day. Delay in investigation, questioned role of the government and senseless statement of the ministers may ultimately lead the fate of democracy of Bangladesh towards unknown destination. People may even opt for chosing un-elected democracy instead of elected anarchy, terror and autocracy.


American Chronicle | Ridiculous situation in Bangladesh


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The neighbour next door  a persistent pain in Bengals neck

By Ishaal Zehra*

Bangladesh Premier Sheikh Hasina has said that the recent mutiny in the paramilitary force Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) which killed 73 army officers was aimed at triggering a civil war and warned that the masterminds behind the bloody revolt still wanted to achieve their goal. The 33-hour mutiny by the rebel BDR soldiers on February 25-26, 2009 was initially believed to have been caused by disputes over pay and command structure.

Commerce Minister Lt Col (Retd) Faruq Khan, who heads a high-power committee to coordinate the foreign and local investigations into the February 25-26 carnage, said a dangerous conspiracy is going on to destroy the development of the country. Whereas the State Minister for Foreign Affairs Hassan Mahmoud admitted that terrorist outfits with alleged cross-border links still existed in the country despite years of massive anti-terrorism campaigns.

At a glance, Bangladeshs 37-year history has been a turbulent one, with many incidents of political turmoil and violence, where most of the time cross-border linkage was confirmed at the public level (even if not acknowledged at government level). This recent mutiny reminded me of the tempest that rocked Dhaka University and other educational institutes of Bangladesh, in August 2007 which ended up in the imposition of curfew like situation in the country. At that time too the sole purpose of the tempest creators (master minds), seemingly, was to start a civil war by bringing the people face to face with the armed forces through the so-called student movement. The Bengali media reports later disclosed that the havoc was actually masterminded by the Indian Intelligence Research and Analysis Wing  RAW. In an exclusive interview with VOA Bangla service, the first elected mayor of Rajshahi City, Mr. Md. Mizanur Rahman Minu said that he feels that India is behind the terrorist activities in Bangladesh. Minu said that because of the Indo-Bangladesh porous border, it has not been possible for the government to apprehend the terrorists.

Yet today the same situation is again being sensed in the country. Foreign hands had been detected by the new Chief of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) Brigadier General Mohammed Mainul Islam who revealed the involvement of outsiders wearing BDR uniform in the mutiny. Ironically, had there been no revelation from General Mainul Islam, people would have believed that BDR personnel targeted Army officers on account resentment over biased treatment as well as difference in their pay, allowances and other benefits. Chief of Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh, Matiur Rahman Nizami, in the same regard, also claimed that the killing mission was executed from Indian intelligence headquarters through close monitoring. Analytically, Mr. Nizami might be true as the increasing frenzy in Bangladesh is only paving an easy way for India to increase her hegemony in political, economical and cultural arenas.

The story is quite simple if considered logically. Bangladesh, having the population of more than 140 million - 40% of whom are below the poverty line - and it is dependent on foreign aid and investment, seems a soft target to digest. And by initiating a civil war in the country many disrupted plans could have been fulfilled like crippling the economy of Bangladesh, disrupting and destroying the road communications and infrastructures thus proving Bangladesh a dysfunctional and failed state and finally paving the way for Indian military invasion. 

To achieve the objective, the people of Bangladesh were being targeted in an ingenious way and from all dimensions of life. RAW is exploiting this civil force to meet its own evil objectives. Indias agenda does not obviously end in creating and keeping Bangladesh as a nominally independent country. Since 1972, India has been pouring in huge material and intellectual support to Indianise the mind and psyche of Bangladeshi people. The so-called modern school educational curriculum, in general, and the social sciences, in particular, have been said to be shaped and oriented to Vedic philosophy rather than to Islamic values and virtues. Besides the promotion of narcotics in the society RAW is said to be supplementing terrorism via educational institutes in Bangladesh and the recent BDR mutiny exhibits the reach of Indian tentacles. 

There lies a real dilemma for Bangladesh in forging some form of much needed unity to stand concrete against constant onslaught of Indian hegemony. Indian policy makers are well aware that the traditional method of occupying a country by force is neither appreciable nor acceptable in the recent scenario. Today, to run over a country, an aggressor cripples psychologically of the civil force of the nation and reduces its economy to shambles and creates such a situation that its citizens no longer possess mental strength and inspiration to be self- reliant. And RAW is persistently attempting to create such a situation in Bangladesh. It is known to all that Indian intelligence agency is engaged in disruptive activities in Bangladesh since it came into being in 1971 to create the demand for Indian intervention from within the country. As a matter of fact, India has a condemnable history of swallowing Hyderabad, Manvadhar, Goa, Dumn, Deue and Kashmir and of course not forgetting the illegal and conspiratorial annexation of Sikkim, a tiny and rocky mountainous kingdom of Himalayas. Recalling all this it would be quite naive to believe that India is not interested in capturing a strategically important country like Bangladesh as this annexation seems necessary for them to suppress the on-going liberation struggles in North-Eastern Indian states bordering Bangladesh. 

It wasnt surprising at all when General Mainul Islam said that the BDR mutiny was a conspiracy by outside forces. Even history is evident that Indias assistance in the liberation war of Bangladesh in 1971, did not originate from their sense of humanity for the people of Bangladesh, but to dismember Pakistan and finally merge them to greater Bharat, what Nehru termed as Aakhand Bharat. At that time probably the Indian leaders thought that dismemberment of Pakistan would lead to the accession of Bangladesh to India but unfortunately this dream of them could not materialize even after the lapse of 38 years but hats off to the consistent nature of India that she has still kept her dream alive and is still working for its establishment.


The neighbour next door ? a persistent pain in Bengal?s neck - Instablogs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## gromell

MBI Munshi said:


> *The neighbour next door  a persistent pain in Bengals neck
> 
> By Ishaal Zehra*
> 
> Bangladesh Premier Sheikh Hasina has said that the recent mutiny in the paramilitary force Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) which killed 73 army officers was aimed at triggering a civil war and warned that the masterminds behind the bloody revolt still wanted to achieve their goal. The 33-hour mutiny by the rebel BDR soldiers on February 25-26, 2009 was initially believed to have been caused by disputes over pay and command structure.
> 
> Commerce Minister Lt Col (Retd) Faruq Khan, who heads a high-power committee to coordinate the foreign and local investigations into the February 25-26 carnage, said a dangerous conspiracy is going on to destroy the development of the country. Whereas the State Minister for Foreign Affairs Hassan Mahmoud admitted that terrorist outfits with alleged cross-border links still existed in the country despite years of massive anti-terrorism campaigns.
> 
> At a glance, Bangladeshs 37-year history has been a turbulent one, with many incidents of political turmoil and violence, where most of the time cross-border linkage was confirmed at the public level (even if not acknowledged at government level). This recent mutiny reminded me of the tempest that rocked Dhaka University and other educational institutes of Bangladesh, in August 2007 which ended up in the imposition of curfew like situation in the country. At that time too the sole purpose of the tempest creators (master minds), seemingly, was to start a civil war by bringing the people face to face with the armed forces through the so-called student movement. The Bengali media reports later disclosed that the havoc was actually masterminded by the Indian Intelligence Research and Analysis Wing  RAW. In an exclusive interview with VOA Bangla service, the first elected mayor of Rajshahi City, Mr. Md. Mizanur Rahman Minu said that he feels that India is behind the terrorist activities in Bangladesh. Minu said that because of the Indo-Bangladesh porous border, it has not been possible for the government to apprehend the terrorists.
> 
> Yet today the same situation is again being sensed in the country. Foreign hands had been detected by the new Chief of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) Brigadier General Mohammed Mainul Islam who revealed the involvement of outsiders wearing BDR uniform in the mutiny. Ironically, had there been no revelation from General Mainul Islam, people would have believed that BDR personnel targeted Army officers on account resentment over biased treatment as well as difference in their pay, allowances and other benefits. Chief of Jamaat-e-Islami Bangladesh, Matiur Rahman Nizami, in the same regard, also claimed that the killing mission was executed from Indian intelligence headquarters through close monitoring. Analytically, Mr. Nizami might be true as the increasing frenzy in Bangladesh is only paving an easy way for India to increase her hegemony in political, economical and cultural arenas.
> 
> The story is quite simple if considered logically. Bangladesh, having the population of more than 140 million - 40% of whom are below the poverty line - and it is dependent on foreign aid and investment, seems a soft target to digest. And by initiating a civil war in the country many disrupted plans could have been fulfilled like crippling the economy of Bangladesh, disrupting and destroying the road communications and infrastructures thus proving Bangladesh a dysfunctional and failed state and finally paving the way for Indian military invasion.
> 
> To achieve the objective, the people of Bangladesh were being targeted in an ingenious way and from all dimensions of life. RAW is exploiting this civil force to meet its own evil objectives. Indias agenda does not obviously end in creating and keeping Bangladesh as a nominally independent country. Since 1972, India has been pouring in huge material and intellectual support to Indianise the mind and psyche of Bangladeshi people. The so-called modern school educational curriculum, in general, and the social sciences, in particular, have been said to be shaped and oriented to Vedic philosophy rather than to Islamic values and virtues. Besides the promotion of narcotics in the society RAW is said to be supplementing terrorism via educational institutes in Bangladesh and the recent BDR mutiny exhibits the reach of Indian tentacles.
> 
> There lies a real dilemma for Bangladesh in forging some form of much needed unity to stand concrete against constant onslaught of Indian hegemony. Indian policy makers are well aware that the traditional method of occupying a country by force is neither appreciable nor acceptable in the recent scenario. Today, to run over a country, an aggressor cripples psychologically of the civil force of the nation and reduces its economy to shambles and creates such a situation that its citizens no longer possess mental strength and inspiration to be self- reliant. And RAW is persistently attempting to create such a situation in Bangladesh. It is known to all that Indian intelligence agency is engaged in disruptive activities in Bangladesh since it came into being in 1971 to create the demand for Indian intervention from within the country. As a matter of fact, India has a condemnable history of swallowing Hyderabad, Manvadhar, Goa, Dumn, Deue and Kashmir and of course not forgetting the illegal and conspiratorial annexation of Sikkim, a tiny and rocky mountainous kingdom of Himalayas. Recalling all this it would be quite naive to believe that India is not interested in capturing a strategically important country like Bangladesh as this annexation seems necessary for them to suppress the on-going liberation struggles in North-Eastern Indian states bordering Bangladesh.
> 
> It wasnt surprising at all when General Mainul Islam said that the BDR mutiny was a conspiracy by outside forces. Even history is evident that Indias assistance in the liberation war of Bangladesh in 1971, did not originate from their sense of humanity for the people of Bangladesh, but to dismember Pakistan and finally merge them to greater Bharat, what Nehru termed as Aakhand Bharat. At that time probably the Indian leaders thought that dismemberment of Pakistan would lead to the accession of Bangladesh to India but unfortunately this dream of them could not materialize even after the lapse of 38 years but hats off to the consistent nature of India that she has still kept her dream alive and is still working for its establishment.
> 
> 
> The neighbour next door ? a persistent pain in Bengal?s neck - Instablogs



Very biased article.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

gromell said:


> Very biased article.



I think we are entitled to feel more than upset at what India has done in Pilkhana.


----------



## gromell

MBI Munshi said:


> I think we are entitled to feel more than upset at what India has done in Pilkhana.



Name me one single person whom you have seen plotting/conspiring/killing in Pilkhana and you know for sure he works for RAW.

I am way more than upset for what happened in Pilkhana. Few years ago, I have had lunch with one of the shaheed army officers in Chittagong cantonment. You have no idea how sad I am. But I do not see how someone can point at India like this?! What is your evidence? Pakistani media?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

gromell said:


> Name me one single person whom you have seen plotting/conspiring/killing in Pilkhana and you know for sure he works for RAW.
> 
> I am way more than upset for what happened in Pilkhana. Few years ago, I have had lunch with one of the shaheed army officers in Chittagong cantonment. You have no idea how sad I am. But I do not see how someone can point at India like this?! What is your evidence? Pakistani media?



Have you been asleep or living in a cave where there is no TV connection for the last 1 month or is your Browser stuck on pro-Indian sites? The link to India has been written about endlessly. Wake up and smell the coffee.


----------



## Sambha

(from a cave) OMG what a relief 

I assumed that gunfight was still going on.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Sambha said:


> (from a cave) OMG what a relief
> 
> I assumed that gunfight was still going on.



Yes the Indian terrorists have returned to base.


----------



## Sambha

MBI Munshi said:


> Yes the Indian terrorists have returned to base.



Let me tell you a secret, within a few months you are going to have terrible rains in BD and Padma/Yamuna all are going to flood, killing many 'civilians'
residing around the river banks. Shhh...But don't leak it yet..it's a secret R@W operation to weaken BD and damage it's economy and moral. But you won't read that in any mainstream media..they are too much of a sellout/pro-India to mention the obvious...leaving this job for courageous patriots.....Goodluck


----------



## gromell

Sambha said:


> Let me tell you a secret, within a few months you are going to have terrible rains in BD and Padma/Yamuna all are going to flood, killing many 'civilians'
> residing around the river banks. Shhh...But don't leak it yet..it's a secret R@W operation to weaken BD and damage it's economy and moral. But you won't read that in any mainstream media..they are too much of a sellout/pro-India to mention the obvious...leaving this job for courageous patriots.....Goodluck



If you live in Guwahati, then you will also be part of those "killed civilians" cause our J(Y)amuna river is the main branch of your Brahmaputra. In fact the other branch retaining its name also comes into Bangladesh. I feel extremely sad thinking that Residing along river bank is a disgrace?
If you disagree with someone's view, take it on to him; dont try a silly shot at insulting his country like this!


----------



## Al-zakir

Sambha said:


> (from a cave) OMG what a relief
> 
> I assumed that gunfight was still going on.



What's attract you to posts useless junk in BD section. How about lurking in Indian section for the time that you may last in this forum.


----------



## Al-zakir

*Peelkhana carnage
*
*Finger raised at Nanak, Alamgir*

Saturday April 11 2009 00:19:37 AM BDT



The investigators tasked with probing the carnage at the Peelkhana BDR headquarters in February are learnt to have pointed their fingers at some rising leaders of Awami League for their possible involvement in the brutal mayhem. Sources said that LGRD state minister Jahangir Kabir Nanak(The New Nation )

Jubo League general secretary Mirza Azam MP and former state minister Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir MP had several rounds of talks with renegade BDR members before and after the mutiny which cost the lives of 54 army officers from general to captain.

These three prominent persons of ruling Awami League played a prominent role during the series of negotiation with the leaders of the BDR mutineers.

Detained BDR deputy assistant director Towhid reportedly told the investigators these three AL MPs had overt and covert contacts with some of the BDR mutineers.

Meanwhile, Nanak was stated to have fallen sick suddenly with severe chest pain. He is now in Bangkok for treatment.

Over one thousand BDR members have so far been arrested for their alleged involvement in the Peelkhana tragedy. Of them, 250 were interrogated several times during the remand.

During the grilling, 40 BDR jawans have reportedly confessed their participation in the killing spree of the army officers

Over 500 personnel of the Criminal Inverstigation Department ( CID) are now engaged in the investigation into the BDR carnage in various capacities .

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=257400


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Civilian probe falters: Most investigators feel shaky*

Syful Islam

The high-powered Home Ministry probe committee is still in the dark over the motive and masterminds of BDR carnage even after one and half months of its formation, informed sources said.

An influential member of the committee acknowledged that they still could not identify the reason and said "actually it is not our job police, RAB, Army still in the dark how can we find it out?"

The committee headed by former bureaucrat Anis-uz-Zaman was supposed to submit its report on March 29 but later awarded 30 more days for investigation.

The government on February 26 formed a six member enquiry committee led by Home Minister Sahara Khatun but reconstituted it on March 2 replacing Sahara Khatun with Anis-uz-Zaman as its head and raised the number of members to eleven.

Informed sources said the committee had no evidence in hand after 1.5 months of formation apart from some information it received from the law enforcing agencies involved in the investigation.

The committee now will meet the BDR jawans who are now in Dhaka and Kashimpur jail. On Sunday the 11-member committee will meet jawans in Dhaka central jail while they will meet jawans in Kashimpur jail on Monday to get information over the deadliest carnage in BDR headquarters in Pilkhana.

The committee last week sent a letter to Additional Inspector General of Police (Prison) to arrange the meeting with the BDR jawans in the prisons.

Some of the committee members apprehend that this job is very much risky for their career as they believe they will not be able to submit a report which will be acceptable to the people.

"We are yet to get any clue. How come we can find out the reasons and masterminds behind the mutiny. We are afraid," said a member.

Terming the investigation a big task the influential member said the committee needs at least three months to reach a conclusion. "The law enforcing agencies using batons and keeping the mutineers in remand fail to find out the reason of the carnage and masterminds behind the scene. Why the mutineers will give us any information?" the member questioned.

On involvement of militants with the killing in Peelkhana as said by Commerce Minister Faruk Khan he said, "We have no idea over such detection. He is making a massacre of his enthusiasm. He is not the official spokesman."

The probe committee is comprised of the law secretary, additional secretary of the home ministry, director general of BDR, representatives from the cabinet division, the armed forces, the Prime Minister's Office and the police.

Two more committees--one commissioned by the army and the other by the Criminal Investigation Department (CID) of police--are still conducting their investigations.

The BDR mutiny left 74 persons, including 57 army officials dead and many injured. A good number of BDR jawans are still at large after the mutiny. The fate of paramilitary force of the country is now uncertain over its existence as the government is mulling to rename and reconstitute it.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Peelkhana carnage: CID finds no outside connection*

Staff Reporter

Investigation officials are yet to gather any authentic information as to there is any international connection with the February 25-26 BDR mutiny leaving 79, including 54 army officials killed and injured many, according to intelligence sources.

Sources said, half of the investigation work into the BDR massacre has already been completed.

The investigation to find out the killers, whether any outsider was involved with the killers, nature of committed crimes, types of weapons and ammunitions used during the mutiny, is almost over.

A senior CID official said that three teams of the Federal Bureau of Investigation (FBI), those have conducted investigation into the BDR massacre at BDR Headquarters, have submitted a report to its Delhi office.

According to him, the FBI teams in their report did not mention as to where there is any international link or connection of Islami militant organisation with the deadly incident.

The FBI investigated and assessed how the incident had taken place, who were involved with it, whether any political party was involved and the kind of destructive activities.

However, another FBI team is expected to visit Dhaka for further investigation into the incident.

Meanwhile, 208 BDR personnel have so far been grilled in the Task Force Intelligence (TFI) cell.

Source said that during the interrogation in the TFI cell different information were gathered from BDR personnel on their connection with some political leaders.

After tracking mobile call lists of some BDR members, intelligence agencies confirmed that some BDR personnel involved in the mutiny communicated with some political leaders before the incident.

The TFI cell has already identified 100 BDR members who were involved in the killing during the two-day mutiny.

A total of 1028 BDR members have so far been arrested, of them 208 were taken in remands. At present 44 accused BDR members are on remands.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## idune

Phone conversation of one of the main actors sepoy Salim in Peelkhana massacre has been recovered. In the conversation he had told his wife that there are influencial people who can and will free him. He also said if he tells truth 100s will be implicated. 

::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## idune

Meanwhile one more BDR soldier died in custody. From the chronic death and delay of the investigation report its cleared that Awami govt with help of their indo friends killing anyone who knows and perhaps could be witness to implicate Awami leaders role in the massacre.
--------------------------------------------------------------------

1 more BDR soldier dies
Another soldier of the Bangladesh Rifles died of illness at the Dhaka Medical College Hospital on early Thursday.

The BDR said that the decedent, Havildar Kazi Saidur Rahman of 13 Rifles Battalion, was admitted to the BDR hospital at about 3:00am after he felt pain in his chest at about 1:00am on Thursday.


http://www.newagebd.com/2009/apr/17/front.html


----------



## idune

*Why couldn't Menon wait for next Delhi govt.? 
*
M I Ali 

Last week Shiv Shankar Menon, the Indian Foreign Secretary, came on an unannounced and unscheduled visit to Bangladesh. This is the first of its kind and supposed to be indicative of the close relationship that the Awami League government enjoys with its super power wannabe neighbour India.
This relationship is now so close that the Indian Foreign Secretary did not feel the need to go through the formality of making formal announcements. It must be noted here that such unannounced visits to 'friendly' countries is not a new phenomenon; US and NATO officials regularly visit Iraq and Afghanistan unscheduled and unannounced. 
It seems that there must have been an urgent need for a high Indian official to visit Bangladesh, a visit that could not have been put off for a later date. The parliamentary elections have just started in India and will go on for over a month ending in mid May. So what could the urgency be? Definitely not to invite a delegation from Bangladesh to inspect the Tepaimukh project in North Eastern India which will deny water to the central and north eastern part of this country, or to exchange pleasantries with political leaders. 
The incumbent Indian government is on its way out and a new government will take over in the next couple of months, the Indian Foreign Secretary therefore could not have been on a routine visit during this period of transition in that country. 
The Director General of BDR has returned from India after meeting his counterpart in the BSF to discuss cooperation between them. Routine visits would have to wait for the outcome of the Indian parliamentary elections which will install a new government in order to be qualified as routine. Some emergency situation must have presented itself to warrant the urgent unannounced visit of the Foreign Secretary and in the absence of any credible explanations from either India or Bangladesh, one is left to speculate the possible reasons for the visit. 

*Excusive meeting*
First is the nearly one hour exclusive meeting between the Indian Foreign Secretary and the Prime Minister of Bangladesh. It is indeed highly unusual for a Foreign Secretary of another country to have an exclusive meeting with our Prime Minister. Such an official's exclusive meeting should have been the preserve of the Foreign Secretary of our country. Even a one-to-one meeting with the Foreign Minister would have raised some eyebrows; but such a meeting with the Prime Minister has definitely caused a stir among the people. 
The Indian Foreign Secretary then had a similar meeting with the Chief of Army Staff of Bangladesh Army. This is indeed highly unusual. This leads one to wonder what could not wait until the new Indian government to take office, speculators would point their fingers to one direction only.

*The reports of the BDR investigation committees are due to come out before the new Indian government takes office. There are two reports on the BDR that are due to be released. One is the much delayed report of the Committee set up by the government, the submission of whose report has been twice delayed for reasons known only to the Government and the other is the one conducted by the Bangladesh Army. The later report is unlikely to be made public but an official report will be there nonetheless, for the posterity. Was the Indian Foreign Secretary here on a cover-up mission? The nation would definitely want to know the truth. *

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Credibility of government is at stake*

Sadeq Khan

A New Nation report on CID investigation of the Peelkhana massacre by Mamunur Rashid dated March 31, 2009 claimed: "The law enforcement agencies found some ruling party leaders' direct conversations with the BDR mutineers over mobile phone after examining the mobile phone call lists of the detained BDR jawans.

The law enforcement agencies identified the names which are Home Minister Sahara Khatun, State Minister for Local Government and Rural Development (LGRD) and Cooperatives Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Awami League leader Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir, Dhamnondi-Hazaribagh MP Barrister Fazlee Noor Taposh and Mirza Aza.

Law enforcement agencies investigated the mobile numbers of more than 35 BDR personnel. At least 10 BDR personnel had talked to the ruling party leaders over mobile phone. And 5 detained BDR personnel confessed to the law enforcement agencies that they held talks with one MP and another former MP about their demands. BDR Jawan Salim reportedly talked to MP Taposh at about 11: 00 am on the day of occurrence.

Investigation officers of the BDR mutiny preferring anonymity told the New Nation that they found names of the AL leaders and BDR personnel after verification from the mobile phone operators."

*Incriminating evidence*

A follow-up report in the New Nation dated 10 April 2009 revealed: "The investigators tasked with probing the carnage at the Peelkhana BDR headquarters in February are learnt to have pointed their fingers at some rising leaders of Awami League for their possible involvement in the brutal mayhem. Sources said that LGRD state minister Jahangir Kabir Nanak, Jubo League general secretary Mirza Azam MP and former state minister Mohiuddin Khan Alamgir MP had several rounds of talks with renegade BDR members before and after the mutiny which cost the lives of 54 army officers from general to captain. Detained BDR deputy assistant director Towhid reportedly told the investigators these three AL MPs had overt and covert contacts with some of the BDR mutineers."

A blogger responded to the report next day on 

dhakamails@yahoogroups.com with the comment:

"It possibly is the first time in the history of the world that national government is involved in the massacre of its own military officers. The party is a criminal party."

On April 13, a special correspondent of the vernacular daily Amar Desh filed a graphic report as follows: "On 22 February, three days before the mutiny, a delegation of 15 BDR mutineers along with a civilian associate talked to the Home Minister Sahara Khatun on phone and left a memorandum of their demands with her assistant private secretary. This group of BDR personnel visited three times the Bailey Road residence and also the Imperial Hotel at Farm Gate run by her elder brother, from where recently two hotel residents were arrested by RAB with fake currency notes and counterfeiting equipments. The group had earlier on 13 February met the Awami League Presidium Member Sheikh Selim. The group included Sepoy Moin, Sepoy Kajol and Sepoy Selim. All this has been revealed by mutineers questioned by the Task Force Interrogation Cell.

On February 25, Sepoy Moin and Sepoy Kajol went into the Darbar Hall with arms procured from the security guard of DG, BDR. They were entrusted with the task of shooting the Director General and the Deputy Director General of the BDR respectively. But they got unnerved and failed, while the attending BDR personnel ran out of the Hall.

*Killings began at 10:45*

At around 10.20 a.m. Sepoy Selim took the megaphone and called on the army officers to "come one by one" out of the hall surrounded by trigger-happy mutineers. Some time after, the DG, the DDG, the sector commanders and other army officers in the Darbar Hall came out in single line. At 10.27 a.m. the RAB Intelligence Branch Director Lt. Col. Majid talked on phone with hostage Colonel Inshad. Both the DG and Col. Inshad were alive at that time, the interrogators found. Surviving army officers from the carnage had earlier confirmed that the killing started some time between 10.45 a.m. and 11 a.m. This belies the claim to journalists by the minister-coordinator of investigations Col. Faruk Khan that Peelkhana massacre was executed already by 10 a.m. that day.

On the s.o.s advice of Col. Gulzar, a RAB team of 300 men reached the Peelkhana gate at 10 a.m. fully prepared to storm the Darbar Hall and free the hostages. They were refused permission to act by official orders from the top. This contradicts the Prime Minister's statement in the parliament that RAB team was delayed by traffic jam and the army would have needed two hours to reach the trouble spot. In fact TV channels showed army units present and battle-ready all around Peelkhana between 11 and 11.30 a.m. that day."

*Whither Anis Commission?*

None of these reports have been contradicted. The progress of investigation also appears to be going on at snails pace. Particularly, the public enquiry led by former bureaucrat Anisuzzaman Khan appears to be defunct, with the minister-coordinator of the investigative bodies beating about the bush with speculative spins fed to the media. Concerns about a proper enquiry are being voiced by sober analysts in the foreign media as well. Somini Sengupta writing in New York Times on 14 March, 2009 observed: "Two separate investigations are under way: one by the army, another by Mrs. Hasina's government. Whether either will yield credible results or whether their findings will be consistent is unknown. Mrs. Hasina's fate and the stability of the country depend on a satisfactory resolution. .....

Her face-off with the army came into sharp focus three days after the mutiny ended when she confronted an unusually rowdy room of army officers. They berated her for not allowing the army to take charge early on. The screaming match was recorded and put up on YouTube."

Former Indian army chief and former Indian parliamentarian General Shankar RoyChowdhury added insult to injury in his comments in Asian Age on 24 March, published simultaneously from Calcutta, Delhi and London. He extricated India from suspicions about "foreign" involvement in the mutiny, but left no consolation for Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina in his analysis, if read between the lines. In a nutshell, he opined: "Three parallel inquiries have been instituted into the events of those fateful 33 hours at the BDR's Pilkhana headquarters, to determine the causes, sequence and responsibility for the outbreak. The first is by the Bangladesh government, the second by the Criminal Investigation Department (CID) of the Dhaka police and the third by the Army.

"All indications are that the BDR mutiny was a well-organised pre-planned manoeuvre to traumatise and unbalance Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina and her fledgling government. Is there a foreign hand? If so, it is highly unlikely to be India.

"Sheikh Hasina is known to be well-disposed towards India, something that would be anathema to many in the political, legislative, administrative and more significantly, the military and intelligence echelons of Bangladesh, where, as in Pakistan, political power frequently flows from the barrel of the gun.

"In one perspective, the war in Bangladesh between India and Pakistan never really ended on December 16, 1971, but continued thereafter as a 'Great Game' between the protagonists to retain Bangladesh within their respective spheres of influence. Round one went to India with the military victory in East Pakistan in 1971, the creation of Bangladesh and the installation of Sheikh Mujib as its founding Prime Minister. He was accepted as India's prot&#65533;g&#65533;, but his assassination within three years and the signal failure of India's external intelligence services to detect, warn and protect Bangabandhu was viewed in some quarters as a substantial defeat of India's policies and, by implication, a victory for the 'other side'. The violent, tortuous course of politics in Bangladesh thereafter does not lend itself to easy or coherent encapsulation.

"The sepoy mutiny sounds like the opening bell for the next round of the 'Great Game', to destabilise the government and replace the India-friendly government of Ms Hasina. Meanwhile, even as a concerned Bangladesh awaits the outcome of the three inquiries, the "Great Game" continues. But alas, too easily and all too often Bangladesh keeps slipping off New Delhi's radar screen. This must not be allowed to happen now."

*A curt response*

A curt response to General Chowdhury's hegemonic assertions came from an expatriate Bangladeshi on dahuk@yahoogroup.com as follows: "Sheikh Hasina should extricate herself from the Great Game by letting the wolves of TFI tear apart all suspects behind the massacre. It should make no difference if they are her own cabinet members or parliamentary office-holders, and it should make no difference whether they took the cue from shadowy controls seeking to pressurise Bangladesh Prime Minister warning her not to slip off Delhi's radar. It should make no difference if they were diabolically manipulated by the other side. May Allah infuse Sheikh Hasina with that sagacity and strength of mind when she performs umrah next week."

Interestingly, an article in the Daily Telegraph of Calcutta quoted a book review in a Bangladeshi newspaper advising Bangladesh's new government to "adopt a more cautious attitude to New Delhi since our own history shows that a two-thirds majority in parliament is no guarantee of longevity or permanence in power especially when deeply held views about our national interest are constantly and arrogantly offended". The article concluded: "Expectations that the new government would move quickly on matters that concern India may be premature."

Wishful or tendentious statements apart, a most poignant and cautionary analysis of Bangladesh situation has come from Freedom House, New York in its dispatch dated 24 March 09.

*Freedom House on Peelkhana*

Freedom House was founded in 1941 by prominent Americans concerned with the mounting threats to peace and democracy. Eleanor Roosevelt and Wendell Willkie served as Freedom House's first honorary co-chairpersons. Its dispatch observed:

"The Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) mutiny has a myriad of implications for Bangladesh. Not only is it a security threat to the state, but it reflects the troubled civil-military relations that have plagued the nation since its independence.

"The BDR has a rich history and tradition, .... as a professional force dating back to 1795 when the British East India Company formed the Ramgarh Local Battalion, and as the East Pakistan Rifles it fought with great gallantry in 1971 during the war of independence against Pakistan.

"The BDR's continued status as a paramilitary force has two advantages for the state. As it is controlled by the Ministry of Home Affairs it represents a significant military asset not controlled by the army - already rumours are rife that the mutiny was engineered by Sheikh Hasina to rid the BDR of its army officers, and so create a private army for her. As a separate issue, the BDR's role in guarding Bangladesh's border with India is a highly contentious issue as there are frequent skirmishes between the BDR and India's Border Security Force (BSF). Stories of the BSF's incursions into Bangladesh are ubiquitous in the local press. .... These are sources of serious problems between the two nations, but the BDR's and BSF's statuses as a paramilitary forces provide insulation against involving their respective militaries proper - potentially leading to full-scale war.

"The military has a history of taking control when civilian incompetence begins to severely threaten the state, not always with the disapproval of the populace. Indeed, the January 2007 army-backed takeover from the previous civilian government was met with widespread gratitude by citizens tired of feuding politicians. Under the latter's aegis corruption had risen to crippling levels. .... Essentially, a military that sees civilian governments as breeding corruption to such an extent as to endanger the state is a military over which it is difficult to assert civilian control. Sheikh Hasina is certainly an embodiment of this fear.

"The current crisis, coming so soon after the return of a truly independent civilian government will be incredibly frustrating for the military establishment, whose fears have been confirmed once again. Besides the momentary collapse of Bangladesh's borders, allowing free rein for smugglers, many of the BDR fled once the army were deployed against them, removing heaps of weapons and military grade explosives. They were followed by local criminal groups who likewise looted the various BDR compounds, and it is feared that these weapons will be sold on the black market to Bangladesh's Islamist groups.

Sheikh Hasina's government needs to move quickly to fulfil its duties and gain the public's confidence. Given Bangladesh's staggering array of social, economic, and political challenges, this fluidity regarding the most basic facets of governance bodes poorly for policy coherence going forward." 

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*The BDR carnage and intelligence failure*

*Major General M.A. Halim psc (Retd)*

THE tragic incidents that took place in Pilkhana on 25th of Feb 2009, where fifty-eight army officers were brutally killed, was one of the most heinous crimes beyond anybody's comprehension. Such brutal and merciless killings are very seldom.

We know of the carnage of cruel and barbaric rulers and kings in the past, we also know the atrocity of Pakistani soldiers during our Liberation War, but the scale is not even near to what these mutineers have done to our beloved officers who lived through thick and thin with their troops. They not only killed the officers they went further to mutilate the dead bodies and disposed the bodies most unceremoniously in drains and gutters.

The initial media reporting was in support of mutineers. They were telecasting mutineers upholding the genuineness of the mutiny, for they have enormous grievance against Army officers deputed to BDR. Our media failed to give the real situation of Pilkhana whereas people got news of what was actually happening through international media. What were their grievances? Were these grievances genuine? Did they really want to solve the problems? If they really wanted to, they would have kept the officers as hostages and gone for negotiation. But here in this case no officer was held hostage, they killed all available officers in Peelkhana and asked for negotiation. This was a fake negotiation only to avoid punitive action for unpardonable offences they already committed.

The nature and the characteristics of mutiny is that the mutineers always have a genuine and noble cause; they hardly involve in such immoral act of killing and looting. This was a very well coordinated plan with the aims primarily to demolish the force's strength and unity and ultimately hit the very foundation of our national security and sovereignty by weakening the country's defence.

The BDR crisis was not handled very prudently. It is not known if the stock of the situation regarding the safety of the officers and their family were taken before declaration of general amnesty, although by then the international media was telecasting updated BDR incident. Even after the declaration of general amnesty on 25th Feb afternoon, the mutineers did not lay down their arms, nor did they surrender. The public were unaware of any deadline given to the mutineers to surrender. The mutineers kept on carrying out the massacre till the morning of 27th February. They, however, put an additional demand on the evening of 25th February that amnesty to be passed in National Assembly and a gazette to be published to this effect.

In handling such crisis, the handler must be intelligent, knowledgeable and capable of handling such crisis. But here, in case of Pilkhana, an inexperienced person and unfamiliar to such crisis was sent. Questions are being also raised regarding intelligence. It can't be said surely whether it is an intelligence failure or command failure. We have to wait till the investigation is completed. But failure to gather intelligence is not a new phenomenon, especially if it is ill equipped and ill organized. The Twin Tower blast, Mumbai terrorist attack, 17 August grenade attack and bomb blast in sixty-three districts of Bangladesh, all are cases of intelligence failure. However, intelligence organizations will not have any excuse if they fail to find out the cause and the perpetrators after the occurrence of the incident. Immediately after the occurrence, they should take control of the situation and try to identify the cause and who are behind it. They should also carry out thorough study of their failure and identify the weaknesses and take a remedial measure.

Three committees so far have been formed to unearth the fact as to how it happened and who were behind the planning and execution. Foreign intelligence experts are also in the country to lend their expert hand in the investigation process. These experts will not go beyond providing technical assistance for obvious reason. Therefore, we have to rely on our investigating team and keep our fingers crossed. It is very important to find out who are the real perpetrators behind this heinous act. The investigating team should be upright and they should not have any weaknesses or emotions regarding the investigation. The whole nation is eagerly waiting to know the outcome of the investigation.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Disturbing developments around BDR probe *

YET another soldier of the Bangladesh Rifles died on Thursday in questionable circumstances. According to the official statement, Havilder Kazi Saidur Rahman of 13 Rifles Battalion was admitted to the BDR hospital early in the morning when he complained of chest pain but, as his condition deteriorated, he was referred to Dhaka Medical College Hospital where on-duty doctors declared him dead on arrival. The BDR director general was quoted in a leading newspaper as saying Saidur died of heart attack. However, the relatives of the deceased alleged that he died because of torture and that several injury marks had been found on his legs and knees. It is disquieting that not only have 12 soldiers died since the February 25-26 rebellion at the BDR headquarters but also the authorities have sought to explain away almost all the deaths in a similar fashion.

The deaths of so many BDR soldiers under questionable circumstances may have already started to crystallise the suspicion that, in the name of investigation of the rebellion, a vendetta campaign may be in progress. While there should be no doubt in anyones mind that the perpetrators of the BDR carnage, in which so many army officers were killed, should be investigated, prosecuted and punished, it should also be borne in mind that the hunt for the killers must not degenerate into vigilantism.

Disturbingly still, there is also growing concern, especially among army officers and BDR jawans who were not involved with the BDR tragedy, that a plot may be on to derail the investigations and tamper with the findings of the ongoing inquests. Apprehension is also there that the findings of the investigations might not be properly reflected in the reports of the probe committees due in less than a month. Should such apprehension be even perceived to have come true, the consequence could be dangerous for our nation state.

Regrettably, the government has thus far sought to create the impression in the public mind that it has successfully dealt with the BDR crisis. Making the rebellious BDR soldiers put down their arms was only the beginning of the resolution of the crisis. What is equally, if not more, important is to determine the cause and context of the rebellion and the concomitant carnage, identify the perpetrators and the masterminds, and look for any link with external factors, both within and beyond our borders. Importantly still, the government needs to act according to the findings of  and recommendations by  the investigations so as to pre-empt such an incident in the future. Till then, the BDR chapter is anything but closed.

We fear the authorities concerned may have failed to fathom the seriousness of the issue at hand. They need to realise that the February 25-26 rebellion at the BDR headquarters has touched off tension and induced a mutual mistrust between the army, the protectors of our national territory, and the BDR, the sentinels of our national border. Such a strained relationship between the two institutions of the state would require credible investigations of the rebellion and transparent prosecution of the perpetrators, both in reality and in perception, to be mended. Also, the government needs to initiate proactive measures to restore and enhance mutual confidence between these two institutions.

Hence, the government needs to expedite the investigation process and ensure its credible conclusion. It needs also to probe the deaths of so many BDR soldiers under questionable circumstances since the rebellion. At no point should the investigations be even perceived to be biased towards one party over the other. Otherwise, the fallout could prove disastrous for the entire nation. 

http://www.newagebd.com/edit.html#1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Diverting Attention from the BDR Massacre Probe?*

Playing the Fear Card

By Dr. K. M. A. Malik, UAE

The recent (April 12-13) visit to Dhaka by India's foreign secretary Mr Shiv Shanker Menon has raised a lot of questions and speculations. He landed in Dhaka without being invited by the foreign office and met with prime minister Sheikh Hasina and army chief Gen. Moeen, few junior ministers and foreign secretary M. Touhid Hossain. Few details of his discussions with the Bangladesh authorities were made public. It was initially suggested in Dhaka media that he had invited some Bangladesh officials to visit the controversial Tipaimukhi Dam project on the Indian side of the Barak river. But nobody believed this **** and bull story. 

It was also assumed that the discussions had involved bilateral issues such as cross border terrorism and infiltration, road and river transit facilities, use of the Chittagong port facilities for transporting goods to India's north east regions, opening up Bangladesh market for Indian exports and investments, etc. But these are also long-standing issues and could not possibly prompt the Indian officials surprise visit to Dhaka.

In principle, there is nothing wrong in India's foreign secretary visiting Bangladesh by arrangement with foreign ministry to discuss issues that affect the interests of both countries. But there are questions regarding the abrupt timing and the undiplomatic manner in which the visit was conducted. Under normal protocol, Mr. Menon should have met with his Bangladesh counterpart Mr. Hossain to discuss any relevant issue and then probably could have visited the ministers as a matter of courtesy. Instead, he first met with prime minister Sheikh Hasina, without anybody else being present, and then with army chief, Gen. Moeen, obviously to discuss some secret issues or a hidden agenda. Naturally one may ask the question: Can Bangladesh foreign secretary go to New Delhi and meet with the Indian prime minister and Indiaâs army chief on a very short notice and bypassing the South Block? What message Mr. Menon conveyed to Gen. Moeen that cannot be made public ? And is it within the normal protocol for a foreign civil bureaucrat to call on the army chief of another sovereign country? Has Bangladesh under the new regime already become another Bhutan or a satellite state of India ?

The true purpose of the Indian official's emergency visit to Dhaka is shrouded in mystery. An initial report on April 15 (2009) in The Indian Express [1] revealed that Menon emphasised the need to crack down on elements that aim to destabilise peace and security in the two countries.â Menon was said to be âvery satisfied with the discussion in Dhaka. 

The nature of the elements to be cracked down was not made explicit, but one can easily understand that he was talking about the Islamic terrorists and ULFA and other insurgents in India's north east. But these issues again are not new; Indian rulers embedded have been raising these issues for more than a decade now, mainly to corner Bangladesh in international arena and to justify their ever-increasing militarism and subversion in Bangladesh and other neighbouring countries. 

Another story on the purpose of Mr. Menon's visit, according to a report in The Indian Express on April 18 (2009) [2], was to warn Dhaka of a plot to assassinate Prime Minister Hasina. The report again said that there was a plot by terrorists to target the new Sheikh Hasina Government, which prompted India to go ahead and warn the Bangladesh top brass of the threat. Given the sensitivity of the information, Menon himself went to Dhaka to convey the information.â Menon also âexchanged notes with his counterpart on the activities of the radical groups operating in Bangladesh and are suspected to have played a role in the recent BDR massacre. 

The plot to assassinate Sheikh Hasina was given extra coverage in the Ananda Bazar Potrika of Kolkata on the same day (April 18, 2009) [3]. The story, written by Mr. Joyanta Ghosal, dealt with the recent BDR rebellion in Dhaka (February 25-26, 2009) and said that the plot was aimed at killing Sheikh Hasina and destabilising her government by Islamic terrorists. Mr. Ghosal blamed the outlawed Harkat-Ul-Jihad - Bangladesh (HUJI-B) for two earlier attempts to assassinate Sheikh Hasina. 

Mr. Ghosal also engaged in shameless fabrication and propaganda against the BDR forces. He alleged that on April 18, 2001, BDR forces under the command of Maj. Gen. Fazlur Rahman abducted and killed a number of BSF forces (PaduaRoumari border area) which waas an act of aggression against India and also had militant (Jongi) links. 

This type of propaganda carried by the big brothers in India and supported by some of their little brothers in Bangladesh is clearly motivated. It is clearly directed against the BDR forces by portraying them as aggressors and main barrier for peace along the border. However, for the sake of truth, it should be noted that on April 18, 2001, a contingent of heavily armed BSF forces forcibly entered into Bangladesh territory in Boraibari (Roumari) and faced a fierce resistance by the local BDR soldiers and Bangladesh villagers. 

About 18 Indian BSF intruders were killed, all inside Bangladesh territories, which confirmed that it was BSF that was the intruder and aggressor and that BDR only did what was required of them, that is, to defend their country's lands and people from foreign aggression. It is a shame on the part of Bangladesh governments and the self-styled âpro-liberation intellectuals that the BDR soldiers and common citizens (some of them gave their lives) who faced the enemy aggression have not been accorded their due honour and recognition. A nation that does not honour its heroes, inevitably end up being ruled by cowards, villains and traitors. 

That the Indian official went to Dhaka to have exclusive meetings with the prime minister and the army chief just to warn Dhaka of a possible plot to assassinate Sheikh Hasina does not seem credible either. Even if there were a plot, Indian government could have simply passed on the specific information to Dhaka without the necessity of any controversial visit. In recent years, Bangladesh army together with different security and intelligence agencies have suffered setbacks due to a variety of reasons, but the country is still capable of protecting her prime minister by taking the necessary security measures. 

The most likely reason for Mr. Menon's unscheduled visit was probably connected with the investigations of the BDR massacre on February 25-26. By now, Bangladesh army's own probe committee must have some definite idea about the real criminals and traitors within the BDR ranks as well as their external masterminds. Whether they will disclose the details (or will be allowed to do so) is another matter. But we want to know. Our people want to know the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth. The nation would not accept any cover up. 

The tragic event has shaken in a very significant way the very fabric of Bangladesh state and its defence forces. The ruling government and their Indian friends have been dishing out what seems to be a propaganda ploy by suggesting the involvement of, in their words, âanti-liberation forces, HUJI-B/JMB, opposition Jamat or a section of BNP. Hundreds of BDR forces who took part in the conspiracy and/or the actual mayhem have been taken into custody and being interrogated. But nothing concrete has resulted so far. The investigations that should have taken only one week to finish according to the boastful Home Minister's original announcement have now dragged on for nearly two months, without any immediate end in sight. The process is very complicated and may take some time, but there is a growing concern regarding the true intentions of the BAL government, since a national tragedy is being manipulated for political purposes. 

It is now known that the trial of the BDR personnel involved in the Peelkhana crime would be held under military rules. It is most likely that all those found guilty in the murderous campaign would be given severe punishment including death sentence. But these are the foot soldiers. Many of them would pay a very high price for being involved (willingly or unwillingly) in somebody else's deadly conspiracy. 

But what about those who masterminded the commando-style operation to destroy the country's defence forces? What about those elements belonging to the ruling BAL party who held conspiratorial meetings before the actual event on February 25? What about those ruling party MPs and leaders who were in contact with the BDR rebels? What about the crores of taka that were distributed within Peelkhana as Mr. Nanak said? What about the various killer groups and their leaders hiding in India during the last 5/6 years (to avoid encounters with RAB) but returning home after the present government came to power in January last? Is it not mysterious that Indian Intelligence knows everything that happens or about to happen in Bangladesh while it fails to unearth hundreds of conspiratorial plots within its own boundaries? 

What about the possible involvement of foreign commandos capable of planning and executing such a surgical strike against Bangladesh army? Who will gain most if the country and its defence forces collapse? Was the real mastermind ISI, R&AW, MOSSAD, CIA, MI6 or any other foreign agency determined to destroy Bangladesh defence forces? Was it, as alleged by some Indian media outlets, some elements of the Bangladesh Army itself who were supposed to be anti-liberation and ousted by the pro-liberation Gen. Moeen during the last two years? 

We have to wait for few more months to see exactly what the government would do to identify the masterminds behind the Peelkhana conspiracy. 

The threat to Sheikh Hasina's life is not new; she had been targeted for assassination several times before by some Islamic terrorist groups. But assassination of political leaders in South Asia (and also in other countries) is not something new and all the conspirators are not Muslim fanatics. The murderers of Sheikh Mujib and Ziaur Rahman were not Islamic terrorists but agents of foreign powers. Assassins who took away the lives of M. K. Gandhi, Indira Gandhi and Rajib Gandhi in India were Hindu or Shikh fanatics. 

The true identities of the assassins of Liakat Ali Khan and Benazir Bhutto are still shrouded in mystery. So, conspiracy for terrorism and assassination is not an exclusive reserve for some Islamic terrorists alone, as implied by Indian media and their cohorts in Bangladesh. The culture of terrorism was first introduced in Bengal in early 20th century by the nationalist Hindu youths (Anushiloni and similar underground groups). The culture of suicide bombing was first introduced in the South Asian region by the Tamil Tigers (Hindu) in Sri Lanka. 

The reports on the threat to Sheikh Hasina life by Islamic terrorists are not ordinary news stories. These are designed to create an atmosphere of fear and uncertainty in the minds of Bangladeshi people as a part of information war by India rulers. This game of the fear card is being played by Indian information warriors in collusion with their surrogates and agents in Bangladesh. There are many historic and strategic reasons for this game against Bangladesh but the most important one at the moment is to divert public attention from exposing the real masterminds behind the Peelkhana massacre. The dark hands of R&AW and India's other special forces (trained by MOSSAD) are widely believed to have planned and executed the commando-style operation at Peelkhana, with the use of some misguided BDR soldiers as front covers and cannon fodders. Whether Mr. Menon came to Dhaka to warn Sheikh Hasina and Gen. Moeen of dire consequences in case India's involvement in the conspiracy is made public is not known. But such a possibility cannot be ruled out. 

Let me conclude this essay with a quote from columnist M. Sahidul Islam, The broader strategy involving the fate of Bangladesh is being implemented by phases. Now that the spotlight is being carefully shifted from the BDR tragedy to the removal of Khaleda Zia from her legitimately owned house, and to the bogey of Islamic militancy, we once again are scared to the hilt by the ongoing deflections and deceptions. [4]

(Cardiff April 21, 2009)

Notes and references:

[1] India tells Bangla to crack down on elements threatening peace

[2] India tells Bangla to watch out for assassination plot

[3] Anandabazar Patrika - First Page


[4] HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


------------------------
[Dr. K. M. A. Malik is a former Professor of Chemistry, Dhaka University , and a Lecturer in Chemistry, Cardiff University (UK). He has published about 370 research papers in chemistry journals. As a freelance columnist, he also writes regularly on contemporary political and social issues. His published books include: Challenges in Bangladesh Politics - a Londoner's view (2005); War on Terror - A pretext for new colonisation (2005), and Bangladesher Rajniti - Mookh O Mookhosh (2003). His e-mail contact: kmamalik@aol.com]


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Anomalies in Dal-Bhat scheme key factor*

Kailash Sarkar

The jawans punished for irregularities in the BDR's Operation Dal-Bhat led the vicious killings during the Pilkhana mutiny on February 25-26.

However, the bloody revolt could be traced to the grievances nursed for years over alleged discriminations against the border guards, said sources close to the home ministry's high-powered probe committee and Criminal Investigation Department (CID).

The resentment among the rank and file for not being paid the allowances for duties in the Dal-Bhat programme only made things worse, they added.

"The killings were not part of the mutineers' original plan, said a member of the home ministry's probe committee, requesting anonymity.

"They were the senseless acts of vengeance by the jawans who had been meted out punishment for stealing rice and wheat meant for the Dal-Bhat programme," he added.

Investigation sources said the February 25-26 carnage that left 75 people including 57 army officers dead was the third of its kind after the mutinies in 1991 and 1973.

Around 160 BDR men were disciplined for various irregularities and corruption including misappropriation of rice during the Dal-Bhat [rice-lentils] programme, which was introduced to rein in the spiralling prices of essentials during the caretaker government rule.

According to sources, a section of border guards misappropriated a huge quantity of rice and wheat on several occasions. They stole the staple goods while carting those to the BDR stores from the Local Supply Depot.

Sources in the CID, which is investigating the mutiny case, said a good number of detained BDR men who were penalised during Operation Dal-Bhat have admitted they were angry with the army officials in charge of the programme.

Asked, Abdul Kahar Akand, senior assistant superintendent of police (CID) and also investigation officer in the mutiny case, told The Daily Star, Yes, some of the BDR men have admitted this."

Talking to The Daily Star yesterday, Major Gen Md Mainul Islam, director general of BDR, confirmed that the BDR men found to have been involved in corruption in the Dal-Bhat programme were indeed punished.

CID sources close to the cell monitoring the audiotapes and video footage said the BDR jawans flew into a temper as soon as the slain BDR DG Major General Shakil Ahmed began congratulating everyone on the success of Operation Dal-Bhat.

CID has so far arrested over 1,150 BDR men and 21 civilians in the mutiny case. Around 250 people including 15 civilians have been remanded for different periods.

Of the arrestees, 42 have already confessed to being involved in the bloodbath.

Kahar Akand said, "We are trying to complete the probe as soon as possible. However, we'd still need some more time for a better investigation."

Meanwhile, the government's probe committee is scheduled to submit its report on April 27. It has already been granted four extensions since formation.

:The Daily Star: Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Govt needs to reconstitute BDR on its own *

http://www.newagebd.com/2009/may/07/edit.html

*New Age Editorial  May 7, 2009*

IT IS a source of growing alarm that senior members of the ruling Awami League alliance, including some influential ministers, are repeatedly indicating that governments in neighbouring countries will be asked to play a role in the reconstitution of the Bangladesh Rifles, after the decision to disband the border guards in the wake of the Pilkhana Massacre. The latest statement to this effect came from the State Minister for Home Affairs Tanjim Ahmed Sohel Taj on Tuesday after the BDR chief met with home minister Sahara Khatun, as reported in Wednesdays New Age. According to Tanjim, the government will likely seek help from neighbouring countries for the training and modernisation of the new force. 

We are alarmed by these plans for a number of reasons, the principal having to do with the strategic implications of our national borders with both Myanmar and India being guarded by a force that feels even fractionally beholden to these foreign governments for either their equipment or their training. Surely the implications of this move, even in a token form, cannot be lost on the present regimes senior leaders. Tasked with the immense responsibility of preserving a countrys territorial integrity, border guards play one of the key roles in the functioning of a nation state, though that role is often invisible, in the form of deterrence. If good fences make good neighbours, undermining the standing of the soon-to-be reconstituted border security agency by seeing them trained or outfitted by governments that share geographical borders with the country is not only counter productive in terms of martial strategy but potentially dangerous. While the government has expressed its desire to involve New Delhi and Naypyidaw in the BDR reconstitution, the US has offered to lend a hand in the effort as well. Ironically, these are also the three countries whose geo-strategic interests may potentially require them to violate Bangladeshs territorial integrity. 

It is pertinent to mention here that both Naypyidaw and New Delhi not only authorised oil and gas exploration vessels to violate Bangladeshs territorial boundaries to conduct surveys, but refused to withdraw from our territorial waters despite repeated protests from Dhaka last year. It does not speak well of neighbourly relations that both these violations took place at a time when Bangladesh was at its weakest political juncture, governed by a military-backed interim government. The present regime cannot ignore the fact that every year, scores of Bangladeshi civilians are shot and killed by the Indian Border Security Forces  a reality that has received repeated focus but has persisted nonetheless. These facts themselves are enough to indicate that border relations between Bangladesh and its two neighbours in question have been troubled at the best of times. The Awami League-led alliance government cannot afford to ignore these stark realities. 

Last but not least, we must remind the government that its plan to reconstitute the BDR with the help of neighbouring governments is offensive to the national sentiment of independence and sovereignty. We cannot overstate the importance of constructive neighbourly relations across South Asia for regional progress and security, but the government must ultimately retain full control of some key arms of the state  without exception.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Army inquiry court finds no militant, political link*

*Shahiduzzaman*

The court of inquiry formed by the army found no link of militancy and politics to the February 25-26 soldiers rebellion at the Bangladesh Rifles headquarters.

The court of inquiry in its report submitted to the army chief, General Moeen U Ahmed on May 10, identified a dozen reasons, including soldiers grievances and misunderstanding, for the rebellion.

The summary of the report, a copy of which New Age obtained on Thursday, however, said no link of any civilian and political personalities to the rebellion could be found because of limitations in collecting evidence, verifying obtained information and confirming information sources.

The government inquiry committee, formed to investigate the rebellion is, however, yet to submit its report. The report is ready and is likely to be submitted on Sunday, said sources in the home ministry.

A copy of the report of the armys court of inquiry will also be submitted soon to the prime minister, Sheikh Hasina, who is also the defence minister.

Reasons behind the rebellion as identified in the report includes wrong impression about the facilities of the army, lack of transparency in establishing and running BDR shops, delay in payment of duty allowances for the 2008 national elections, misunderstanding about lease and contracts of different works in the BDR headquarters, admission to schools in the headquarters and wrong impression about the BDRs director general Shakil Ahmed, his wife Nazneen Shakil and Dhaka sector commander Mujubul Haques alleged involvement in the irregularities, and delay made by the home and finance ministries in resolving BDR problems.

The report identified the operation dal bhat as a major reason for the rebellion. It said punishment of some BDR soldiers for irregularities in the programme, getting blank or several forms signed by the soldiers for administrative requirement although they were entitled to get allowances for the programme, denial of their leaves and over-work had caused resentment among the soldiers.

Curbing financial irregularities of the BDR soldiers by their officers from the army also instigated their resentment, the report said.

As the army officers deputed to the BDR did not take any initiatives to correct the wrong impressions created among the soldiers about the officers, some of the soldiers could obtain support of others for the rebellion by distributing leaflets on February 21, the report observed.

It also said undue interference in the administration by the families, friends and staff of some officers also caused resentment among the soldiers.

The report said no evidence, information, documentary evidence and forecast of direct or indirect link of any local or external militant organisation to the rebellion could yet be found.

As for any political links to the rebellion, it said some soldiers had contacted some civil personalities and political leaders before the national elections in 2008 to press home their demands violating the rules and regulations.

It is presumable that certain civil and political personalities were naturally aggrieved by the armys role in aid of the civil administration during the immediate-past government.

As some soldiers contacted civil and political personalities hoping to have their commitment to realising their demands, the civilian and political personalities could have used the soldiers as a weapon to take revenge.

The report said local leader Torab Ali, also a former subehdar, his son Liton and former nayeb subehdar Kanchans son Zakir were very much involved with the rebellion. As Liton is an illegal arms dealer, he could have helped the rebels to get arms of the Bangladesh Rifles.

The report recommended a high-level inquiry by the intelligence agencies to look into the link of any other organisations, institutions and personalities to the rebellion.

It observed the intelligence agencies had completely failed to inform the authorities of the meetings of the soldiers with certain civilian and political personalities.

As the members of the BDR intelligence agency, Rifles Security Unit, were directly involved with the rebellion, they did not inform their authorities of the rebellion.

On political negotiations, the report praised the home affairs minister, Sahara Khatun, state minister for LGRD and cooperatives Jahangir Kabir Nanak and other members of the teams for their highly courageous move to quell the rebellion.

It, however, observed they had failed to take any timely measure for lack of their experience in quelling such rebellions and military matters.

The report observed the scope for quelling the rebels before they could get organised could not be used as 350 Rapid Action Battalion members, who reached the three gates of the headquarters by 10:10am on February 25, were not allowed by their headquarters to conduct operations.

Although the rebellion broke out at 9:30am, the rebels were not organised and they did not set up heavy weapons at the gates of the headquarters until 11:00am.

Regarding the activities of the army, the report said the army personnel could not be deployed in time as they could not carry out any reconnaissance because of time constraint and necessary military weapons (armoured personnel carriers and tanks) were not readied in the Dhaka cantonment.

The report, moreover, added the 46 Brigade could not play its role as the political personalities sought time to resolve the matter through negotiations.

Although the army personnel were deployed around the BDR headquarters at 10:50am on February 25, they were ordered to go out of sight from the headquarters and the rebels got time to get organised.

At 12:45pm on February 26, in the presence of army, air force and battalion personnel in the army headquarters, a plan was chalked up for military operation against the rebels. An H-hour, when a military operation begins, was set at 4:00pm in accordance with directives issued by the army chiefs office at 1:30pm.

As the home minister and her team were holding a meeting with the rebels in the BDR headquarters, the H-hour was changed repeatedly and finally the operation was cancelled at 5:50pm.

According to the report, a team of 30 to 35 soldiers, in several groups, killed the officers in the Durbar Hall and the residence of the director general. Killing elsewhere was carried out later. The plan for the killing was initially limited to a few soldiers.

Physical torture on the wives of the officers was planned and the list of the wives to be tortured had also been prepared before the rebellion broke out, the report said.

The report observed immediately after the national elections, politicians, intellectuals and other personalities, in the parliament and television talk-shows, started character assassination of army officers, evaluating their activities of the preceding two years and it instigated the rebellion.

The Inter Service Public Relations, public relations office of the army, failed to play any effective role in projecting correct information vis-à-vis the propaganda made by BDR soldiers who were giving wrong information, the report observed.

It said 74 people  57 army officers, 9 soldiers and 8 civilians  were killed in the rebellion.

The report recommended exemplary punishment of the perpetrators under the Army Act and expeditious trial of the civilians, who might be found involved with the rebellion.

It also recommended formation of a high-level court of inquiry to investigate the involvement of civilian personalities and institutions with the rebellion observing that the court of inquiry could not obtain information on them because of its limitations.

It recommended that the name of the Bangladesh Rifles should be reorganised, by changing its name, uniform and infrastructure. 

Front Page


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*Counter-offensive not allowed: Army officers were killed when peace process was on, negotiators lacked professionalism; It may be revenge action by some quarter*

Mamunur Rashid



The army led court of enquiry identified several reasons for the carnage at the Peelkhana BDR headquarters on February 25 and 26, the foremost being the deep resentment of BDR jawans against the " Dal Bhat operation" launched during the last caretaker government.

More facilities for the army personnel compared with BDR jawans, non-payment of bills of the BDR jawans for duties in connection with the national elections and stoppage of illegal income of the BDR men have been cited as some of the major factors that incited them to stage the mutiny, according to a report submitted to the chief of army staff General Gen Moeen U Ahmed by the court of enquiry on May 11. The 20-member court of enquiry was headed by Lt.Gen. Md. Jahangir Alam Chowdury.

The report said that the BDR jawans used to work as sellers of fish and grocers in the Operation Dal Bhat and this hurt their dignity. Many of the jawans had to suffer punishment for this operation. Their signature on blank forms for making payment also created doubts in their minds and many harboured the belief that fund for the operation has been misappropriated, the report was stated to have mentioned.

The court of enquiry, however, found no proof of the involvement of militants in the BDR mutiny.

The report also blamed the intelligence agencies for their failure to forestall

the mutiny by taking prompt action in advance. Despite holding meeting with the political leaders on their demands by some BDR men, the intelligence agencies were dark about it, the report added.

Referring to the role played by the Home Minister Sahara Khatun and others, it said they could not take timely and effective measures for their lack of knowledge on military affairs.

It was also critical of the role of Rapid Action Battalion (Rab) for its inaction to put down the mutiny. The report pointed out that though a 350-member of Rab team was stationed at the three gates of Peelkhana after the mutiny, no permission was given to it to launch counter offensive against the mutineers. If the Rab was ordered to carry out offensive at that time the lives of the army officers could have been saved, it noted.

About the role of army to quell the mutiny, the report said the army could not be deployed on time as no rake could be carried out in advance for time constraint and absence of stock of required military equipment. Besides, the 46th brigade could not play its due role because of negotiation with the political leaders, the report mentioned.

The morale of the army broke down following the airing of the news of brutal killing of army officers and repression and insult to their family members.

The report accused the BDR men of breaking law while trying to enlist the support of the political leaders by meeting them.

The report held the view that many political and non-political leaders might have been angry with the army for helping the administration during the tenure of the caretaker government. These people might have used the mutiny as revenge against the army.

The report further said that Awami league leader subedar Torab Ali , his son Leather Liton and jawan Kanchon's son Zakir stoked the mutiny by holding meeting with the BDR men.

Shedding light on killing and pillage at Peelkhana the report said at first 30 to 35 BDR jawans embarked on killing spree of army officers at Darbar Hall, DG building and other buildings. It later spread to other places. The court of equiry could not ascertain who killed the army officers and where. It could neither collect the names of the main planners of the mutiny. Most of the BDR jawans knew in advance about holding the army officers hostage but very few of them knew about killing of them, it said.

The report said 74 people including 57 army officers lost their lives in the mutiny.

During the carnage, the BDR jawans indulged in four types of crimes namely killing, repression on women and children, loot and holding hostage.

Disruption of electricity in the headquarters and removal of law enforcing agencies from the around the headquarters for reaching an understanding with political leadership paved the way for fleeing the BDR warns from the headquarters easily with light weapons, looted money and goods and other materials, it said.

The report further said that all the four battalions stationed at the BDR headquarters took part in the mutiny. Though the 44 rifles battalion saved their officers, the 36 rifles battalion killed their officers. The members of the BDR intelligence wings also took party in the mutiny directly.

The report put forward 27 recommendations. They include trial of the rebels under army rule, provision for capital punishment, reorganization of BDR, coordination of the whole affair and due compensation to those killed and wounded during the BDR carnage.

In all three committees were constituted to hold enquiry into BDR carnage separately.

The army team was headed by Lt.Gen. Janhangir Alam Chowdhury, the CID team by ASP Abdul Kahhar Akand and the government probe committee by former bureaucrat Anisuzzman.

The New Nation - Internet Edition


----------



## idune

*Obstruction of justice may lead to more tragedy*

M. Shahidul Islam

When thunders roar above, birds flee from the sanctuary. The blame for the plight of the birds does not lie with the birds themselves.
The blaming of the media by some senior ministers of the Government for the alleged misreporting of the 311-page investigation report submitted last week to the army chief by the 20-member army investigation team into the BDR rebellion of February 25-26 is as good as unleashing thunder from above, at a time when the other two reports await submission.
The uncalled for controversy over the report - without assessing its authenticity and ramifications - is tantamount to obstruction of justice by directly influencing the outcome of one of the most tragic incidents of our national history. Such a tactic is also aimed at diverting the focus of the investigators and the prospective jurors away from the main concern, suspect analysts.

*Allegation unfounded*
Blaming the media for reporting selectively from an investigation report that the concerned ministers themselves claim not to have seen is one thing (although one of the principal undertakings of any mass media is to employ expertise to obtain in advance what otherwise may seem a secret), the accusation of spending Taka 15 crore to implicate the Government for the tragedy is quite another.
Such an allegation being unfounded and dangerous in so far as its impact on the ongoing investigations and the upcoming trial is concerned, the proven contradiction in blaming the media and the army team deserves scrutiny. 
Also observable is the lack of coordination within the Government. For instance, the Awami League spokesman and LGRD Minister, Syed Ashraful Islam, said on May 17 that certain quarter is spending Taka 15 crore to heap the blame on the Government, and, the "army report was half-done." 
If the LGRD minister does not believe the authenticity of the media reports, or have not read the report itself, his criticism of the report being 'half done' and the media being speculative are both presumptuous. 
The same day, the Government-appointed coordinator for the three reports, Commerce Minister Faruk Khan, also maintained that the newspaper reports were based on speculations and "Findings of the report were not known to anybody except the investigators."
If one must presume that the concerned ministers did not read the report, how then the Home Minister too says, "They could (army) analyse so many things, why not the colour of the mouth wrappers (cloak) used by the mutineers which are the colour of Islamic militants." 

*'Colour blind?'*
Being in charge of the BDR forces, the Home Minister must not criticise a probing report unless she had seen and analyzed it. Her criticism is also 'colour blind' in nature. For, Shahara Khatun is mistaken by terming those colours with Islamic militancy, given that none of the mutineers wore Green mouth wrappers, which is the colour of Islamic militants. 
Then again, there may or may not be any specific reason why the colours of the cloaks were what they were.
Above all, the public declaration by the Commerce Minister that no one had seen the report other than the investigators is not true. Sources say, the army chief, in accordance with standing procedure, had sent copies of the report to the Defence Minister and the Supreme Commander following the report's submission. Thus it may be inferred that certain quarters are aware of the report's contents.
Why then this scathing onslaught against the media and the army probe report? And, why not follow the prescribed method of seeking explanation from the concerned media for 'reporting based on speculations' instead of choosing a tactic to accuse some unspecified quarter of spending money to blame the Government. Do the ministers imply that both the media and the army investigators were bribed by those unspecified quarters? 

* Political nexus *
Be that whatever, sources however confirmed that, the army-prepared report named a retired JCO (Junior Commissioned Officer) of the BDR, Torab Ali (who is a local Awami League leader in the Hajaribagh area), and his son -- a local hooligan named "Leather" Litton -- as being directly involved in the planning of the BDR mutiny of February 25 - 26. 
Sources also say, the report named one particular MP from the AL who had campaigned for votes in the Hajaribagh area (where many BDR families are voters) before the parliamentary election of December 29, 2008, with the assurance that the alleged grievances of aggrieved BDR members would be addressed upon his becoming an MP due to the concerned MP being a relative of the PM. 
The army-prepared report is learnt to have further stated that, a group of BDR soldiers and Non Commissioned Officers (NCOs) were scheduled to meet with the Home Minister on February 20th to discuss the grievances of BDR soldiers, but the meeting got postponed due to the Home Minister's apparent preoccupation with the incident of grenade explosion in Gazipur that very day.

* Recommendations *
Sources further say the army-team-prepared report may never see the light of the day, despite serious controversy. That may be another reason for this unwarranted controversy. 
Besides, given that the media is unlikely to report on as sensitive a matter as the BDR rebellion investigation by the army itself -- unless there was deliberate leakage for public consumption, knowing that the report itself will never be made public -- the ongoing furore seems deliberately calibrated to achieve a political aim. 

*BAA: Rules, Instructions*
That notwithstanding, those who know how the military commissions any investigation may understand that the mandates to the investigators were strictly delineated pursuant to the guidelines noted in the Bangladesh Army Act - Rules (BAA-R) and Army Act - Instructions (BAA-I). The two books mandate an investigation team to ascertain only (a) causes of a concerned incident (b) apportion blame, and, (c) set out recommendations, only if asked to. 
That is exactly what seemed to have happened in this instance too, and, that is precisely why the report has recommended convening of another committee to discover linkages between the BDR rebellion and the involvement of political personalities who are not otherwise subject to the legal dispensation prescribed under the Bangladesh Army Act (BAA). 
In order to implicate persons not otherwise subject to the BAA in any act of mutiny or insubordination, the accused must be proven to have, beyond reasonable doubt, either participated, or aided and abated the crime of rebellion pursuant to section 31 (and other allied sections; from section 31 through 37) of the BAA, as well as the other relevant provisions of laws, inclusive of the Bangladesh Penal Code (BPC) and the laws relating to the discipline and Code of Conduct of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) members. 

* Trial of non-combatants*
Another reason for the pre-emptive screaming of senior AL leaders is that: Pursuant to the 20th Amendment Regulation 1976 - which became an Act of the Parliament and was gazetted on July 31 of that year -- any involvement of non-combatant persons with the mutiny in the disciplined forces is a "crime punishable by death." The same is applicable to anyone propagating political opinion among the members of Bangladesh Armed Forces. 
Given that the Bangladesh Rifles Order of 1972 emphatically says about the BDR that the 'force shall be deemed as a disciplined force' as defined in Article 152 of the Bangladesh Constitution, any mutiny or other act of insubordination within that force can either be tried in court martial, or, in civil courts, pursuant to charges enumerated in Chapter Seven (embodying Section 131 through 140) of the Bangladesh Penal Code (BPC). 
Observers hence fear, as things stand now, unless the other two reports (led by former bureaucrat Anisuzzaman Khan and the CID team) shed specific lights on the involvement of outsiders in the planning and execution -- or in aiding and abetting -- of the BDR mutiny, there is no prospect of the trial of any one from outside the rank and file of BDR in this heinous conspiracy against the nation and its sovereignty. 

*DADs and Jawans*
That dreaded and unfortunate prospect will simply boil down to one single outcome: The trial will end up punishing perhaps hundreds of BDR Jawans (many of them innocent) and few Deputy Assistant Directors (DADs); unless the reported recommendation of the army probe report is heeded to commission a separate probing body to unearth the involvement of people who are not members of the BDR. 
The mass arrests being conducted to nab thousands of BDR members across the country does bear out the bona fide of such an apprehension, as it equally indicates the certainty of the ultimate decimation of this hardy force and the nation's first line of defence.

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## idune

*Why are ministers denouncing army inquiry report?*

Sadeq Khan

The representative government of Sheikh Hasina, brought to power by a landslide election victory of its grand alliance at the end of two years of emergency rule, is not yet faced with any serious civic challenge to its lackadaisical style of governance. The Prime Minister enjoys blind loyalty of a countrywide network of activist following, albeit factional feuding over sharing of spoils.
She has an overwhelming majority in the parliament capable of recasting the Constitution in her desired mould, albeit on pain of confirmation by a referendum if such recasting involves structural changes of the Supreme Law. Yet the nervousness that her government is exhibiting by lack of faith in her administrative machinery (as evidenced by frequent transfers and vacancies in posts of executive and plenipotentiary status) is rendering her grip on state power impotent in performance. 
Policy coherence is yet to be mustered by her cabinet team, and doctrinaire policy implementation appears to have overburdened her team's capacity, apart from being of feeble public interest under awesome conditions of poor living (electricity failure, water shortage, unemployment). Her garrulous ministers often contradict one another (like one saying India's Tipaimukh barrage may provide welcome help for Bangladesh by hydro-electric supply, another joining the public chorus of protest anticipating the immense harm to our Surma-Kushiyara-Meghna river system and our ecological balance from the upstream intervention). 

*Chaotic rent seeking*
Development programmes of the government are in a quandary, and over rent-seeking in social security programmes and handouts (Food for Work, Vulnerable Group Feeding, Test Relief), the empowered local MP, the subordinated Upozilla and Union Council Chairmen and Councillors, the local mobs of party activists of MP faction and Chairman faction, and the UNO's remain in a state of flux from shifting loyalties and a tug of war for plunder. Post-election violence of settling scores with political opponents continue, and has extended to witch-hunts about naming well-to-do innocents as "Islamic militants" or "war-criminals". 
Protection rackets with willing cooperation of local police is going on, charging underhand payments for crossing the names of gullible victims off the lists of jangi (terrorist) or juddhaporadhi (war-criminal) suspects. After the BDR mutiny, surveillance in the borders of Bangladesh has been deplorably weakened. Criminal godfathers of armed gangs have resurfaced from their hide-outs in the country and returned from their safe havens across the border to engage in a field day of violent crimes and expand their respective turfs all over the country. Indeed it is the breakdown of law and order, and the insecurity of life and property that is terribly unsettling for the common citizen, whether living in a city, a small town or in a rural area. The economy is also beginning to show strains under global recession, notwithstanding its resilience on account of simplicity of its basket of products, internal and external trade, manpower deployment and financial instruments. Exports are falling and factories are closing down. A staggering spectacle of social, economic and political adversity may be piling up fast to challenge the incumbent flippant rulers of the nation-state.

* Ministers' flippancy*
The height of flippancy and insensitivity of some ministers of Sheikh Hasina's cabinet and some office-holders of ruling Awami league is exemplified by the way they reacted to press reports on the report of the army court of enquiry investigating the BDR mutiny. That is the only report that was completed within the stipulated time-frame and submitted to the army chief to be forwarded to our Defence minister and Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina. Twenty army officers who were members of the court of enquiry are all oath-bound not to divulge their findings to the media or to anyone other than their military colleagues and superiors. 
Diligent investigative reporters, however, managed, like in other cases of sensitive investigations by the CID, to obtain an executive summary of the report of the military court of enquiry, possibly from the Prime Minister's Office or from the Army Headquarters. Several newspapers published more or less similar versions of main findings of that report, mentioning also that the court of enquiry had to prepare it in accordance with its terms of reference and therefore did not include many relevant matters that came to the court's knowledge in course of investigations. It was beyond its jurisdiction also to extend investigation to pursue such clues, and therefore the court of enquiry recommended a high-level judicial enquiry to be instituted to get to the bottom of the mystery behind those clues and expose possible masterminds behind the mutiny.
For some odd reason that defies common sense, the LGRD minister of the ruling cabinet and also the spokesman of the Awami League Syed Ashraful Islam chose to strike a confrontational posture to denounce the report of the Army Court of Enquiry on BDR mutiny, based not on the report itself as available with the Prime Minister who is the boss of the armed forces, but on media reports. On May 17 at a meeting of activists of Awami Youth League, a wing or "associate" organisation of his party, the Awami League spokesman questioned the quality of the investigation report of the army on the February 25-26 rebellion at the Bangladesh Rifles headquarters in Dhaka, saying that the report carried by the press, if true, seemed to be motivated and "an attempt to hide the truth": "it appears from news reports carried by a section of the press that the army probe committee's report on the BDR rebellion is incomplete and an attempt to put up a smokescreen in order to hide the truth about the tragedy." 
He complained that the report did not mention who were the perpetrators, who could be the beneficiaries and what was their motive. The report also avoids mentioning who had helped the BDR soldiers flee by boats: "There is nothing in the report about what might have happened had the army gone into action at Peelkhana to quell the rebellion and what the situation would have been at the border outposts. The report is silent about the fact that the country was on the brink of a civil war following the carnage."

*Minister's conjectures*
The LGRD minister apparently wanted his own conjectures as above to be included in the report of the Army Court of Enquiry. He also forgot that Court of Enquiry report itself said that it was limited by its terms of reference, and a broader, high-powered enquiry was needed for satisfactory completion of the investigation. What is more troubling is that the LGRD minister chose to denounce the government's own army, which submits to the command of the head of government, absolutely unprovoked and without any sign of command failure. What he said further was even more intriguing: "Times are not good. You [party activists] must begin preparing yourselves for all possible contingencies." Why this message of doom? Does this not add to the sense of insecurity and uncertainty amongst the people? 
In the same meeting Agriculture Minister and Awami League presidium member Matia Chowdhury alleged: "A vested quarter is trying to implicate some leaders of Awami League and Juba League in the [BDR] incident by spreading falsehood but the people have rejected their claims as Sheikh Hasina's capable and farsighted leadership in tackling the situation has been hailed nationally and internationally."
She also referred to indirect circumstantial evidence which she said showed there were militant links to the Peelkhana carnage. She questioned why the court of enquiry report failed to mention about the implication of coloured scarves worn by some mutineers, and asked who were the people who, with ash yellow and orange-coloured handkerchiefs tied around their mouths, were active inside the BDR headquarters during the carnage. The colours are usually used by a particular militant outfit, she said and urged party leaders and activists to guard against conspiracies against the government. 

*Terms of reference*
Evidently, such political conjectures were not the subject of the military court of enquiry and its terms of reference. Why then this outburst of fiery denouncements of the army court of enquiry, when the report of the Combined Enquiry Committee formed by the government under the aegis of the Home Ministry is being still awaited after missing four (indeed five) deadlines for submission? Is it that the ministers are afraid, not of a reshuffle, but of their collective failure in performance, and of a consequence, as spelled out in the U.S. based Freedom House report on Bangladesh situation: "Sheikh Hasina's government needs to move quickly to fulfil its duties and gain the public's confidence, or there is a strong possibility that the military will retake control."

HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE


----------



## iman_ali

why bangladeshi always accused pakistan for every thing happening there , i heard they are going to name pakistan connection in the gunfight at BDR headquarters .
also your govt has invited indians to help restructure BDR.


----------



## denoo

iman_ali said:


> why bangladeshi always accused pakistan for every thing happening there , i heard they are going to name pakistan connection in the gunfight at BDR headquarters .
> also your govt has invited indians to help restructure BDR.



report has submitted to the govt but no discloser has yet made to public.


----------



## idune

iman_ali said:


> why bangladeshi always accused pakistan for every thing happening there , i heard they are going to name pakistan connection in the gunfight at BDR headquarters .
> also your govt has invited indians to help restructure BDR.



Its not Bangladesh but section of people who are funded and domesticated by india and its influence use Pakistan as scapegoat for everything.

Besides, these above articles have rather accused awami govt for their anti state and defense stance. 

I not sure relevance of your question here?


----------



## Stumper

*"The court of equiry could not ascertain who killed the army officers and where. It could neither collect the names of the main planners of the mutiny"*

Four Months and this is what they could produce?


----------



## Stumper

*"Its not Bangladesh but section of people who are funded and domesticated by india and its influence"*

This includes previous care taker government, Chief of Army, Election Commissioner and the current Government. Pretty small list if you ask me.


----------



## Straight

*A summary of the national probe report on the BDR mutiny *
The Daily Star Report
May 29, 2009 Friday

*Formation of the enquiry committee and its scope*
1. The enquiry committee formed with former secretary Anis-uz-Zaman as its chairman and comprising of 12 members started its work with the responsibility of unearthing the background and cause of the BDR mutiny at Pilkhana on February 25 and 26, other related matters and make recommendations.

2. The enquiry committee visited the BDR headquarters and related installations and recorded statements of 107 people, including army officials and BDR members present at Pilkhana during the incident, members of the families of the army men, arrested rebel and detained, local civilians, media personalities, former Director General of BDR, politicians, chiefs of different forces and agencies, ministers and lawmakers. The Committee collected information (as far as possible) from different intelligence agencies and investigating agencies on the planning of the mutiny, its cause and motive, discontent in BDR and Daal Bhat programme.

*Background of the rebellion*
3. The mentality of not accepting authority of the army had been dormant among the BDR members for long. They had been demanding appointment of their own officers under a system as the BCS cadre, increase of border allowance, 100 per cent ration allowance, sending them to the UN Mission, restructuring of their salary structure in a similar model as that of the army. Besides, the Daal-bhat programme, punishment of sepoys, lack of transparency in running BDR shops, luxurious lifestyle of officials, corruption in running the schools etc gave rise to questions and discontent among the BDR men. They circulated leaflets at different times with the aim of venting their discontent and realising their demands. BDR authorities at different times took initiatives to solve the problems through raising some logical demands to the government.

*Plan for rebellion and earlier attempts*
4. A group of BDR members started getting organised over these demands centring the national election and tried to meet with different political figures. They became restless after failing to get expected response from the political personalities. In this background they held a number of secret meetings at different places with the aim of taking up action regarding their demands. They also planned to hold army officers, including the director general of BDR, as hostages in the Darbar on February 25. To implement the plan they decided to loot the armoury and take control of different important instillations including different entrances to the BDR headquarters.

Common soldiers thought that the soldiers would take up a stance in the darbar to realise their demands. But they did not have any idea about the real nature of the stand. Only a handful of hardcore mutineers knew about the plan to kill BDR director general and other army officers working with the BDR and other heinous activities.

*Those who led the mutiny*
5. Among the planners of the mutiny and those who lead it were: DAD Touhid, DAD Habib, DAD Jalil, DAD Nasir, DAD Rahim, Subedar Major Gofran, Nayek subedar Monoranjan, Habildar Assistant Moniruzzaman, sepoy Selim Reza, sepoy Tarek, sepoy Ayub, sepoy Kajal, sepoy Sahabuddin, sepoy Mainuddin, sepoy Rezaul, sepoy Rubel, sepoy Habib, sepoy Muhit, sepoy Nizam, sepoy Shahadat, Lance Nayek assistant Saidur, Ln nayek assistant Lutfor, Ln nayek Zakaria, sepoy Obaed etc.

*Distribution of responsibility and start of mutiny*
6. In the final meeting held on February 24 night the rebels distributed responsibility among themselves. As per the plan, some rebels of Rifle battalions 13, 24, 36 and 44 took control of gate nos 1, 3, 4 and respectively by 8 am and started looting the central armoury.

When the DG was delivering his address at the Darbar Hall at around 9:27 am two rebels (sepoy Mainuddin and sepoy Kajal) suddenly got on the stage. Sepoy Mainuddin was carrying arms. He aimed his arms at the DG. At that time a blank shot was fired outside which the rebels took as a signal to start the mutiny. Simultaneously some rebels present at the Darbar Hall shouted "Run!" and signaled the soldiers to leave the Darbar.

Afterwards, to instigate soldiers against the army officers throughout the country, outside Darbar Hall at the Pilkhana and later over mobile phones, wireless/walkie talkie, news was spread that officers had shot dead a BDR member at the Darbar Hall. Indiscriminate firing in and around the Darbar Hall started. About 40 army officers got stranded inside the Darbar Hall, others managed to flee. Most of those stranded in the hall were brutally killed.

*Government attempt at peaceful solution*
7. From the beginning of the mutiny, the government stressed on solving the prevailing problem through dialogue. Alongside, preparations were also taken for an army raid if necessary. In order to not let the visible presence of the army become an obstacle to the ongoing dialogue, the armed forces were told to take up their positions at a safe distance. In the meantime the prime minister handed the responsibility of bringing the rebels to talks to state minister Jahangir Kabir Nanak and whip Mirza Azam. By noon they took initiatives to establish contact with the rebels at Pilkhana gate no 4. At 3:30 pm they took a 14-member team of the rebels led by DAD Touhid to the prime minister's official residence Jamuna for dialogue with the PM. After a two hour-long discussion, the rebels agreed to lay down their arms and return to the barracks and release all hostages and on these terms, they were given assurance that their demands would be met in phases and a general amnesty was announced.

8. After returning to Pilkhana a difference of opinions arose among the rebels regarding surrender of arms. As a result the decision taken at Jamuna was not implemented. Later from 8:00 pm, a second round of talks between a government team, led by the home minister, and the rebels was held at Hotel Ambala Inn in front of Pilkhana's gate no 4. A series of meetings were held with different groups of the mutineers and their demands also changed. The mutineers prolonged the talks to facilitate the shifting of bodies, digging of mass graves, fleeing of BDR men from Pilkhana and looting in the cover of the night. In continuation of the talks, at around 1:00 am the home minister, the state minister for law and the IGP entered the Pilkhana premises. Another round of talks was held there and then at 3:00 am the rebels surrendered some arms to the home minister. But after her departure, they took up arms again. By early morning the home minister rescued 15 families being held hostage and brought them out from Pilkhana.

9. Different political leaders came to Pilkhana gate no 4 on February 26 morning They included minister Matia Chowdhury, state ministers Nanak, Qamrul Islam, whip Mirza Azam, MPs HM Ershad, Tapash, Asaduzzaman Noor, Golam Reza, Segufta Yasmin and Mahbub Ara Gini. 

Grand alliance leaders Abdul Jalil, MPs Abdur Razzak, Rashed Khan Menon, Hasanul Haq Inu, Sheikh Selim, Mainuddin Khan Badal, Anisul Islam Mahmud, Nurul Islam BSC and Ziauddin Bablu arrived by noon.

*Processions around Pilkhana *
10. On February 25 and 26, some processions were brought out around Pilkhana area in support of the mutineers. Residents of Azimpur, Hazaribagh and New Market area participated in these processions. They chanted different slogans in support of the BDR men.

*Media's negative role*
11. From the start of the incident, private TV channels spread the news of the mutiny at home and abroad through live telecasts. In doing so, they gave preference to the commercial aspects pf the situation over the national security. Where different intelligence agencies, the army and the government itself could not get details form inside the Pilkhana, mutineers in Dhaka and outside of Dhaka were able to get detailed news regarding the position of army and other on goings inside the Pilkhana thanks to the media. In general, the media encouraged the mutineers by publicising the news about the mutiny, and talk shows which created a sentiment against the government and the army among the people.

From the start of the BDR rebellion, it was seen that the media's uncontrolled, irresponsible and biased transmission, and the easy availability of contact over mobile phones caused tension in BDR units outside Dhaka.

*Preparation for talks and army operation and its risk*
12. To quell the rebellion, preparation for an army operation and talks to solve the crisis was continued simultaneously. Though the army and Rab took up their positions around Pilkhana by 12 noon on February 25, they were not completely aware of the situation inside Pilkhana, the number of mutineers, the heavy weapons inside, or the exact location of the hostages. On one hand there was the risk of heavy casualty of civilian lives and property in an armed attack inside the densely populated Pilkhana area. On the other hand there was also a huge risk of the mutineers causing massive loss to the residents of the houses and other installations around Pilkhana. There also remained the risk that if the army operation was conducted without knowledge of the exact location of the hostages, then the mutineers could put the blame of the killings of army officers and their families, arson and looting on the army itself. In such a situation a civil war like situation would have been created in the country. Any army attack to check the rebellion could endanger the internal security of Bangladesh.

*The Prime Minister's address to the nation*
13. The prime minister's address was aired over the state TV and radio at 2:30 pm on February 26. She ordered the rebels to surrender their arms and return to the barracks. She warned them not to compel her to take stern measures against them. Preparations for an army operation was also taken as per the government's decision in case the mutineers did not surrender their arms by the deadline given to them in the prime minister's address.

*End of mutiny*
14. Announcements were made using microphones to people living within the three-kilometre perimeter area adjoining the Pilkhana, asking them to move to safety in order to keep the casualty down during an army drive. The Prime Minister's speech completely shattered the morale of the rebels. They were compelled to accept all government decisions, as they had no other alternative. The rebels started final surrender of their arms to the home minister at 5:50 pm. Then the police, and the army the following morning, took up full control of Pilkhana.

*Flight of the rebels and their accomplices*
15. From the first day of the BDR mutiny, mutineers and their family members kept fleeing the Pilkhana premises in different ways. Immediately after the mutiny began at Darbar Hall, many of the BDR members (including officers) had fled Pilkhana.

Most of those who participated in the rebellion fled from Pilkhana during the nights of February 25 and 26 (except for around 200 BDR members). The mutineers mainly scaled the boundary walls on the west side and used gate nos 5 and 2 for their flight. Many abandoned their uniforms, boot etc that were found on the bank of a pond near the boundary wall near Bay Tannery.

Some helpful civilians aided the BDR men to flee by supplying them with clothes, food and water. They were led by former BNP ward commissioner Suraiya Begum, her two sons, local criminals Masud and Leather Liton. Many mutineers used the Keraniganj ferry ghat to flee. Former BNP lawmaker Nasiruddin Ahmed Pintu helped them flee by arranging engine-run boats to cross the river. Rab arrested 76 rebels while they were fleeing.

*Rescue of hostages*
16. Of the 107 army officials present at Pilkhana on February 25 a total of 50 survived. Of them some managed to flee on the start of the mutiny and the rest were rescued on February 26 from hostage. Though rebellion spread to 34 BDR units outside Dhaka none was killed there. 152 army officer and family members posted there could reach safety. All deputy commissioners and police supers as per government order provided them necessary assistance. They also took over the charge of the armoury of the units. Due to uncertain situation there was some confusion over the number of casualties, which was amended later.

*Killings*
17. Information received from different sources show that most of the army officers were killed by 11 am on February 25. Of the 57 army officers, 52 were killed in Darbar Hall and adjoining areas, 5 others were killed elsewhere inside the Pilkhana.

Nine BDR members were killed during the mutiny. Central subedar major Nurul Islam was killed at the beginning of the rebellion. Though no specific information is available regarding the death of the other eight BDR men, it is assumed that they were killed in cross fires when they obstructed mutineers. Besides an army soldier and four civilians were killed and about 30 others were injured.

*Recovery of the bodies of martyred officials*
18. After killing the army officers the rebels tried to hide the bodies. Bodies of two senior officers were disposed inside a manhole. Two bodies were recovered from Kamrangir Char area and bodies of seven other officers were recovered from the mouth of the sluice gate at the sewerage line adjacent to the embankment. A total of 53 bodies of officers and others were recovered from inside Pilkhana, most of them from the mass graves dug by the mutineers. Two bodies recovered have still not been identified.

*What is the cause of the mutiny?*
19. The real cause and motive behind the barbaric incident could not be established beyond doubt. The committee feels that further investigation is required to unearth the real cause behind the incident. The negative attitude among the general BDR members towards the army officers, and their discontent over unfulfilled demands may be identified as the primary cause of the mutiny. Analysis of these demands give the impression that such small demands can not be the main cause of such a heinous incident. These points have been used to influence the general BDR soldiers. The main conspirators may have used these causes to instigate this incident, they themselves working from behind curtains to destabilise the nation.

*Subsidiary causes*
19. Some subsidiary causes played direct/indirect role in realisation of the rebellion. These are: failure of the main intelligence agencies, their inefficiency and organisational failures, collusion of the Rifles Security Unit (RSU) with the mutineers, lack of necessary coordination between the BDR and the home ministry regarding the demands, instigation of the different demands of the mutineers by the electronic media and the information ministry's overall lack of control over the media.

BDR soldiers also carries out rebellions in 1972 and 1991. But due to limitation of BDR laws, those responsible for the mutinies could not be punished and thus those incidents failed to discourage BDR members from carrying out revolts.

*Motive of the mutiny*
21. The main aim or motive of the mutiny was to destroy chain of command and render the BDR ineffective, discouraging army officers to work in BDR on deputation in future by brutally killing army officers, putting Bangladesh Army and the BDR on a collision course, destabilising the newly elected government, destroying internal security and stability of Bangladesh, tarnishing the image of the country abroad, and hamper the participation of Bangladesh in UN peacekeeping missions.

*Long term impact of the incident *
22. The mutiny incident is sure to have a long-term impact in Bangladesh. The BDR rebellion, which was a big threat to democracy, posed a huge challenge to the newly elected government. The rebellion was a threat to stability of the nation. The Army lost many meritorious and efficient officers. Their families lost their dear and near ones and the nation was deprived of their service. As an institution BDR was almost destroyed and has lost people's trust and respect. Overall the army has also been affected. The reputation of Bangladesh Armed Forces earned in the UN Peace Mission also faces a threat. The dent it made on the morale of the armed forces would take time to recover.

*Conspirators and their failed attempt*
23. Those who do not believe in the independence and sovereignty of the country, those who do not believe in democracy, those who do not want o see Bangladesh as a stable, democratic and developing country, those who does not want Bangladesh to be secure and have a strong armed forces, made an attempt to reach their vile goals by putting the BDR and the army on a collision course through the BDR mutiny. The mutiny was quelled with political sagacity, wisdom and bold leadership.

*Recommendations*
24. The enquiry committee made some short term and long term recommendations for the government's consideration and taking effective steps:

Short term recommendations
a) Immediate completion of trial of all crimes related to BDR killings under the laws of the army to ensure quick and exemplary punishment;

b) Immediate restoration of BDR command and control for the sake of national security;

c) Steps for proper honour and rehabilitation of the army officers, and families of those killed and affected in the BDR rebellion;

d) Steps for proper honour and rehabilitation of the family members of those BDR personnel, including central subedar Major Md Nurul Islam, who were killed in resisting the rebellion.

e) Proper compensation to the civilians who were killed and affected.

f) Steps for identification of the unidentified bodies- intensifying attempts to recover looted arms and ammunitions;

g) Arrest and trial of the absconding rebels;

h) Immediate formation of a permanent "National Crisis Management Committee (NCMC) at the highest level to face different national crises.

Long term recommendations
a) Reconstitution of BDR;

b) Redistribution of responsibility and duty of all intelligence agencies and formation of a permanent Central Intelligence Coordination Committee (CICC) at highest level;

c) Formation of counter intelligence forces for all intelligence agencies including the RSU;

d) Amendment and updating the laws and acts concerning BDR and other para military forces including the articles of rules concerning mutiny;

e) Updating the existing laws and rules to ensure proper work environment and facilities in the army, para military and law enforcing agencies;

f) Refixing the service tenure of all members of BDR personnel in line with those of the army;

g) Bringing a balance in the benefits, salaries and allowances of the army, para military and law enforcing agency personnel;

h) Avoiding the involvement of members of the army, para military and law enforcing agencies in programmes such as Operation Daal-Bhat, and instead engaging them in professional duties as far as possible;

i) Formulation of effective policies and fixing strategies for increasing coordination among the army, para military and law enforcing agencies under different ministries including the home ministry;

j) Formulation of necessary Code of Conduct for the media specifying their (print and electronic media) role in consolidating national security;

k) Controlling mobile telephone transmission tower (BTS) in the sensitive areas housing army, para-military and law enforcing agency establishments;

l) Separate enquiry into the irregularities in Daal-Bhat programme, BDR shop, Kalyan Trust, School Management, contracting etc;

m) Strict ban on any kind of persuasion in appointments in army, para military and law enforcing agencies, considering qualification as the only yardstick for such appointments and a departmental enquiry to find out and take action against those who were appointed in such ways;

n) Arranging more investigations to identify the main persons responsible for the BDR rebellion.


----------



## luckyy

> What is the cause of the mutiny?
> 19. The real cause and motive behind the barbaric incident could not be established beyond doubt. The committee feels that further investigation is required to unearth the real cause behind the incident.






> Motive of the mutiny
> 21. The main aim or motive of the mutiny was to ...... destabilising the newly elected government, destroying internal security and stability of Bangladesh, .



so the main question is , who are the people like to destabalize BD newly elected AL govt ....


----------



## third eye

The Daily Star - Details News


*Pintu instigated BDR mutiny*
Says CID report as the ex-BNP MP placed on 10-day remand

Detained former BNP lawmaker Nasiruddin Ahmed Pintu instigated the BDR mutineers, who were involved in the carnage at their Pilkhana headquarters, alleges the Criminal Investigation Department (CID).

The CID made the allegation in its forwarding report submitted to a Dhaka court yesterday when the investigation officer of the mutiny case produced Pintu before the court seeking 10-day remand.

The court granted five days to quiz the former lawmaker in connection with the charges.

Earlier, the national probe committee on BDR carnage revealed Pintu's "involvement" with the BDR carnage in helping mutineers flee by arranging engine boats to cross the Buriganga at Keraniganj ferry ghat.


The allegation has also been mentioned in the forwarding report by the CID.

Another allegation against Pintu came to light from the CID documents submitted to the court that he and his followers encouraged the mutineers by bringing out processions around Pilkhana in support of them on February 25.

CID sources say Pintu's above-mentioned involvement came to light during questioning of arrested BDR mutineers and in the witnesses' accounts.

The investigation officer, CID's Senior Assistant Superintendent Abdul Kahar Akand, said Pintu has been sent to the Taskforce for Interrogation (TFI) cell where he will be kept during his remand period.

He added CID representatives will visit the TFI cell and interrogate him.

The Detective Branch of police picked up Pintu along with his brother-in-law Mainur Rahman Apu on Tuesday afternoon from the High Court premises following a CID requisition to detain him.

Apu was later released on a bond.

The former lawmaker was taken to the Court of Chief Metropolitan Magistrate, Dhaka around 12:45pm in a prison van amid tight security.

Earlier, Pintu's counsels submitted a petition seeking bail along with cancellation of the remand prayer.

Moving the petition, the defence said their client was implicated in the case for political harassment and damage to his image in the society.

They also told the court Pintu was implicated in the case in an attempt to divert the investigation and save the real perpetrators.

The defence also argued that it is not clear on which basis allegation Pintu was arrested.

COURT PROCEEDINGS SUSPEND

Metropolitan Magistrate Mominul Hassan had to suspend the court proceedings for around 10 minutes and left the courtroom as there was a pandemonium due to the defence's 'unhealthy' competition on who will be the first to make submission.

Pintu himself tried to calm the lawyers, but they did not even pay heed to him. 

At one stage Pintu shouted, "Why are you (lawyers) causing damage to me?"

As the lawyers later promised not to indulge in such behaviour, the magistrate took his seat again and allowed Pintu to defend himself as per his earlier appeal to the court.

Pintu argued that if he was involved in the incident, law enforcers could arrest him at that time.

He also said he has been suffering from heart ailment, chest pain, respiratory problem and lost sight in an eye. He said he even begged to a constable to buy him some medicine, but the policeman did not move.

Former president of BNP's student wing Jatiyatabadi Chhatra Dal, Pintu grabbed media spotlight every now and then not only for his alleged involvement in criminal activities, violence, tender snatching and corruption but also for his arrogant behaviour.

During the immediate past BNP-Jamaat alliance rule, the government withdrew as many as 76 cases against Pintu, who still faces several cases.


----------



## TopCat

Pintu is the Leader of Student Front of BNP and who could only pass 8th grade. Dhaka university students of BNP protested against that don but Khaleda made them clear, they should take him or leave BNP. Khaleda herself could barely pass 10th grade so she had a soft corner for illeterates. Even she did not bother educating her own sons. If Ziaur Rahman was alive, things could have been completely different. Zia used to promote well educated, enlightened people whereas his own wife is completely opposite.


----------



## Stumper

iajdani said:


> Pintu is the Leader of Student Front of BNP and who could only pass 8th grade. Dhaka university students of BNP protested against that don but Khaleda made them clear, they should take him or leave BNP. Khaleda herself could barely pass 10th grade so she had a soft corner for illeterates. Even she did not bother educating her own sons. If Ziaur Rahman was alive, things could have been completely different. Zia used to promote well educated, enlightened people whereas his own wife is completely opposite.



Reminds me of UP/Bihar in India.. and the great Mayawati. 
Anyway ..was this idiot capable of such a uprising?


----------



## Ratus Ratus

The Daily Star - Details News

Published On: 2009-06-23

*3 battalions to find no room in Pilkhana*
BDR reform proposals handed to Faruk Khan
_Julfikar Ali Manik_



Against the backdrop of last February's bloody mutiny, three out of the four BDR battalions now based in its headquarters at Pilkhana are likely to be moved outside the capital.

Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) sources said a set of proposals for BDR reforms was prepared by a sub-committee, formed earlier and led by the BDR's director general (DG). The committee in a meeting at Pilkhana placed the set of proposals for BDR reforms, including its probable new name, before Commerce Minster Faruk Khan yesterday evening.

The moving of the three battalions was in the proposals, sources said. 

Faruk Khan heads a committee, formed in the wake of BDR carnage, for coordinating measures of the Prime Minister's Office and the home and defence ministries. 

Maj Gen Md Mainul Islam, DG of BDR, told The Daily Star last night, "Considering all aspects, we gave complete proposals on the reforms of the force. Its organisational structure, functions and all related matters are in the proposals."

"If the government approves the proposals in principle, we will go for the next step--implementation," said Gen Mainul declining to give any details about the proposals.

Representatives of the home ministry, Armed Forces Division, Army, Police, and Ansar are members of the sub-committee. The National Defence College extended support to the secretarial work of the sub-committee. 

"We proposed five new names for BDR. Of the five, the most voted names are 'Bangladesh Border Guards' and 'Border Guards of Bangladesh'," said a source.

The source said, "BDR headquarters would remain in Pilkhana but we have proposed to move three of the four battalions out of the headquarters."

Bangladesh Rifles 24, 36, 13, and 44 Battalion are based in the BDR headquarters and soldiers of these battalions took part in the bloody mutiny on February 25-26 which left 74 persons killed including 57 of the army's finest officers who were on deputation there. 

A source in the BDR said three battalions were not proposed to be moved out of the capital because those battalions were involved in the mutiny.

The source said, "In fact, the four battalions at the headquarters are reserve forces. If needed we could deploy these battalions anywhere outside the capital. But now we think it is better to move their base out of Dhaka which would allow us to deploy them in the border more quickly when required."

Sources say that the BDR now has 12 sectors and the sector headquarters command their forces. The committee proposed a new modus operandi dividing the map of the country into three regions and bringing the sectors under those regions.

"We have proposed moving the three battalions to three proposed regional headquarters as reserve forces," said a BDR source.

Only one battalion would remain in Pilkhana headquarters as reserve force, the source said.

The committee proposed keeping the old slogan of BDR "Shimanter Otondro Prohori", the sources said, adding that they also proposed changing the existing badge of the BDR.

"We proposed keeping a picture of a border pillar at the bottom of the two crossed rifles in the present badge," source said. 

Sources said the committee proposed three possible options for appointing officers and personnel of other ranks in BDR.

As per one of the three options, all officers of the force would be military officers and other personnel of BDR would be recruited directly, the source said. 

"As a large number of BDR personnel would lose their jobs for their role in the mutiny, we proposed filling up the vacancies temporarily by bringing in personnel of same rank from the army, police, Rab and Ansar," said another source.

"A few years later when the border force will have enough number of its own personnel, those from the army, police, Rab and Ansar would be sent back," said a source.

The source said another option is to have cent percent officers from the army and fill 70 percent of other positions with BDR and the remaining position with army, police, and Ansar personnel. 

"This 30 percent men would join the force on deputation just prior to their retirement," said a source.

Another option is to have 90 percent officers from the army and 10 percent from the police and Ansar. Army, police and Ansar men on deputation would fill half the other posts and the other half would be appointed directly from the BDR.

The sources said they proposed a BDR uniform similar to the army's but of a different colour than that of the BDR.

---------

Does this really solve the underlying problems? To me this looks more like a case of sweeping it under the rug, not seen, not heard, not resolved.


----------



## eastwatch

luckyy said:


> so the main question is , who are the people like to destabalize BD newly elected AL govt ....


I would like to say a few possibilities who may be behind the BDR carnage in Pilkhana. During the two yrs of CTG, both AL and BNP cronies and their leaders were victimized by the army. They were put into jails, their illegal properties were pinpointed and then confiscated. Their reputations were tarnished.

So, it is possible that some people either from AL or from BNP were the masterminds behind the carnage. BDR mid-ranking officers had been meeting AL leaders even before the election. They tried to meet the Home Minister, but could not. So, they handed over their demand list to her Secretary. When the PM did not say a word about the BDR grievances in her speech in Pilkhana on 2/24, they decided to PROTEST in the Durbar Hall gathering next morning.

However, somehow the protest rally turned out to be a pretext for gunning down the DG and other 56 officers, who were deputed to the BDR from army. It seems that killing was not in the card initially, or the majority did not know about it. Of course, the killing operation could not have been successful if it were known to the Jawans before the operation.

It is possible that among the BDR troops, AL or BNP had their own agents who would start shooting. Once the shooting started every one thought that today's mission is to kill the officers. It is also possible that both AL and BNP had placed their own agents SEPARATELY to do the killings, and both are similarly responsible.

If the Pilkhana operation was a MOSSAD/RAW joint ventrure, then their mission has been half accomplished. Their main mission was to start a CIVIL war, which did not happen only because SH did not allow the army to make an assault. A civil war could also have started if Gen. MUA were as impulsive as that Kijilbush YAHIYA KHAN.

A direct military assault to Pilkhana would have induced a BDR-army war joined by students and others. All the BDR camps across the nation were ready to stage counter attack, should there be an attack on Pilkhana. It would have destroyed the country, all its efforts of 37 yrs would have gone to the gutters.

A civil war may not have been limited between these two military groups. It would have spread among the population, among the students and among the peasants. Result would have been an Afghanistan style situation. USA would have then pressed SH to accept Indian troops. In a reaction, all the patriots, nationalists and Mujahids would have taken arms to fight the Indian army.

I shudder with fear at the thought of the scenerio I have written above. India was probably expecting a Pilkhana assault by the army, and consequently a civil war, which they wanted to use to realize their hegemonist agenda. India had alerted their army and air force bases near the border even before BDR mutiny had started. 

MUA had probably foreseen the chain reaction had he assaulted Pilkhana. All blames for the consequence would have then engulfed him. Everyone would have then the latest CONSPIRACY THEORY that he himself had masterminded the killing of his own officers only to stage an army take over of the country, or to sell the country to India. Remember, we are a nation very much fond of conspiracy theories. Population would have then gone completely against the army, and as a result, the army would have faced the bleak prospect it faced in 1972 -1975 August.

I say that if it was MOSSAD/RAW masterminded killing, then it was a half success. Even this half success is giving us hell.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> .
> India was probably expecting a Pilkhana assault by army, and consequently a civil war, which they wanted to use to realize their hegemonist agenda. India had alerted their army and air force bases near the border even before BDR mutiny had started.



EastWatch: WTF ..... on one hand you guys call GoB as a indian stooge.. and here you accuse us of instigating this carnage and eliminating this very stooge government (without shedding any proof of our involvement). Take your stand. Either we support a pro indian government (in which case dont blame us for this carnage) or we instigate this carnage (in which case i would like forward to some proof)

The Army and IAF was put on alert (as should be for such situation) AFTER this incident. Google it.

If you want to debate, be ready with your facts. Else give your posts the disclaimer of "My Opinion/Theory"

Im fed up of BD members ridiculous theories (without any supporting data). You guys dont own any of your misfortune ... everyone else is responsible for your problems.. how easy.


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> EastWatch: WTF ..... on one hand you guys call GoB as a indian stooge.. and here you accuse us of instigating this carnage and eliminating this very stooge government (without shedding any proof of our involvement). Take your stand. Either we support a pro indian government (in which case dont blame us for this carnage) or we instigate this carnage (in which case i would like forward to some proof)
> 
> The Army and IAF was put on alert (as should be for such situation) AFTER this incident. Google it.
> 
> If you want to debate, be ready with your facts. Else give your posts the disclaimer of "My Opinion/Theory"
> 
> Im fed up of BD members ridiculous theories (without any supporting data). You guys dont own any of your misfortune ... everyone else is responsible for your problems.. how easy.


A friendly govt or not, the country called Bangladesh is despised by India. Check the geography, BD is a pain in India's a**. Its existence with a strong military gives India a security panic for NE even in peacetime. A militarily weak BD is what India wants.

A friendly govt in Dhaka cannot help India when there are political or armed struggles in the NE, because some elements in the BD army may support those struggles. Moreover, an opportunity does not come by design, it comes suddenly. So, Indian secret agents had to act on that lone opportunity even when a friendly govt has been elected to power. A similar opportunity may not arrive in the next hundred years.

If there is a war with China in Arunachal, India will lose that war unless BD opens a land and a sky corridor for easy transportation of its logistics. No strong army in BD will ever allow it. So, I have a feeling that MOSSAD and RAW, after knowing the BDR grievances, had masterminded the mutiny with the help of their agents in BD. The purpose was to initiate a civil war that would destroy the BD army and the country would be in ruin forever. 

If this is true, then India had certainly alerted its army and airforce even before the carnage was initiated. However, MOSSAD/RAW's final wish of a civil war was not to be materialized, only because Gen. MUA was not quite a hawkish like Gen. Yahya Khan. Now, however, he is painted a traitor by some of his country's educated class, only because of the decision that saved the country. 

It is a military forum, where there are discussions or debates on many affairs of a country. I do not have anything against India. However, whenever I feel my country's security is at a risk due to certain covert action by some foreign powers, I must then come out to criticize that action. Hope, you will understand my position.


----------



## Patriot

eastwatch said:


> A friendly govt or not, the country called Bangladesh is dispised by India. Check the geography, BD is a pain in India's a**. Its existence with a strong military gives India a security panic for NE even in peacetime. A militarily weak BD is what India wants.
> 
> A friendly govt in Dhaka cannot help India when there are political or armed struggles in the NE, because some elements in the BD army may support those struggles. Moreover, an opportunity does not come by design, it comes suddenly. So, Indian secret agents had to act on that lone opportunity even when a friendly govt has been elected to power. A similar opportunity may not arrive in the next hundred years.
> 
> If there is a war with China in Arunachal, India will lose that war unless BD opens a land and a sky corridor for easy transportation of its logistics. No strong army in BD will ever allow it. So, I have a feeling that MOSSAD and RAW, after knowing the BDR grievances, had masterminded the mutiny with the help of their agents in BD. The purpose was to initiate a civil war that would destroy the BD army and the country would be in ruin forever.
> 
> If this is true, then India had certainly alerted its army and airforce even before the carnage was initiated. However, MOSSAD/RAW's final wish of a civil war was not to be materialized, only because Gen. MUA was not quite a hawkish like Gen. Yahya Khan. Now, however, he is painted a traitor by some of his country's educated class, only because of the decision that saved the country.
> 
> It is a military forum, where there are discussions or debates on many affairs of a country. I do not have anything against India. However, whenever I feel my country's security is at a risk due to certain covert action by some foreign powers, I must then come out to criticize that action. Hope, you will understand my position.


These indians who are calling you consipiracy theorists are the same people who started saying that ISI is behind BDR Mutiny just when mutiny news was released.Hypocrites.


----------



## SinoIndusFriendship

eastwatch said:


> A friendly govt or not, the country called Bangladesh is dispised by India. Check the geography, BD is a pain in India's a**. Its existence with a strong military gives India a security panic for NE even in peacetime. A militarily weak BD is what India wants.
> 
> A friendly govt in Dhaka cannot help India when there are political or armed struggles in the NE, because some elements in the BD army may support those struggles. Moreover, an opportunity does not come by design, it comes suddenly. So, Indian secret agents had to act on that lone opportunity even when a friendly govt has been elected to power. A similar opportunity may not arrive in the next hundred years.
> 
> If there is a war with China in Arunachal, India will lose that war unless BD opens a land and a sky corridor for easy transportation of its logistics. No strong army in BD will ever allow it. So, I have a feeling that MOSSAD and RAW, after knowing the BDR grievances, had masterminded the mutiny with the help of their agents in BD. The purpose was to initiate a civil war that would destroy the BD army and the country would be in ruin forever.
> 
> If this is true, then India had certainly alerted its army and airforce even before the carnage was initiated. However, MOSSAD/RAW's final wish of a civil war was not to be materialized, only because Gen. MUA was not quite a hawkish like Gen. Yahya Khan. Now, however, he is painted a traitor by some of his country's educated class, only because of the decision that saved the country.
> 
> It is a military forum, where there are discussions or debates on many affairs of a country. I do not have anything against India. However, whenever I feel my country's security is at a risk due to certain covert action by some foreign powers, I must then come out to criticize that action. Hope, you will understand my position.



Often times there will be a large group of citizens who are like sheeple, they cannot discern what is happening - much less determine who is helping and who is hurting. They may not be bad people, or have bad intentions -- let's just call them 'stupid'. Example is during USA War of Aggression Against the Innocent People of Vietnam (wrongly called the "Viet Nam War") -- whereby there exist corrupted and/or stupid people who turned on their own people.

There will ALWAYS be people like that, but they are often the minority. See what is happening in Balochistan? Same thing, these very SMALL minority of traitors/idiots are being propped up by USA & EU pretending to represent the voices of the majority of Balochs (when they are only very small minority of morons).


----------



## Jako

Except some CONSPIRACY THEORISTS in def.pk nobody is complaining bout indian or raw involvement in the bdr mutiny......it has been a bloody habit of some members here to link any cr@p in the @ss with india and raw.......without any proof!.......this are just these guy's mind-made blabbering theories,nothing else.........and the virus is spreading very rapidly!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> Except some CONSPIRACY THEORISTS in def.pk nobody is complaining bout indian or raw involvement in the bdr mutiny......it has been a bloody habit of some members here to link any cr@p in the @ss with india and raw.......without any proof!.......this are just these guy's mind-made blabbering theories,nothing else.........and the virus is spreading very rapidly!


As I have tried to say in my previous two posts, MOSSAD as well as RAW had more reasons to destabilize BD. I would not say they did it, but these two organizations would love to instigate BDR type of mutiny to destabilize BD.

Whoever had masterminded the mutiny was hoping for a civil war. If the mutiny was challenged by the army on 2/25, the natural outcome would have been a civil war. Masterminds were probably depending upon the impulsive nature of our cow-eating Muslim troops, who would react first and think later.

If someone considers the situation of that time, it was very natural for the army to assault without giving a second thought. But, Gen Moin-ud-Din Ahmed saved the day. Yes, for a cool action like that he is now being called a traitor and an unfit general by his own countrymen. But, he knew what fate was waiting for the country if he valued only ego of the military.


----------



## eastwatch

Patriot said:


> These indians who are calling you consipiracy theorists are the same people who started saying that ISI is behind BDR Mutiny just when mutiny news was released.Hypocrites.


Pakistan has no benefit from a weaker Bangladesh. A militarily strong BD is what helps indirectly also the defence of Pakistan. An India-friendly govt comes and then goes away, but a not-so-India-friendly BD military always remains who can stab the back of India in times of war against Pakistan or China.

Indian strategists always take into consideration that when India decides to fight Pakistan in the west, it will also have to mobilize a half million troops near BD border. Therefore, to them a weak BD serves the interest of India.

Only God knows who was behind the killing of two of our Presidents. But, they were killed when they defied India. Sk. Mujib went for friendly relationship with the Muslim world and Ziaur Rahman started arms shopping from China. 

You have to note the present PM has no schedule to visit India. But, she has so far visited Saudi Arabia and Egypt, and is planning to visit also Geneva. I believe, SH will follow a Saudi-USA axis and not an India-USA axis. 

She has also gotten rid of Indian stooges from both her Party and the govt, although she herself is regarded as an Indian stooge. Is it possible that India is not happy with her for these acts! 

By the way, have any of you noticed that many (Muslim) terrorists, who are now being captured in BD, are Indian nationals? It seems they have been sent to destabilize BD. It is obvious that they were recruited, trained and then sent by RAW.


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> A militarily strong BD is what helps indirectly also the defence of Pakistan. An India-friendly govt comes and then goes away, but a *not-so-India-friendly BD military always remains who can stab the back of India in times of war against Pakistan or China*.
> 
> *Indian strategists always take into consideration that when India decides to fight Pakistan in the west*, it will also have to mobilize a half million troops near BD border. Therefore, to them a weak BD serves the interest of India.


O man. Reverie of a 2 year old kid.

Last time I checked, the 'Indian strategists' didn't even give a zit on a baboon's butt to Bdesh military during 1999 Kargil war.


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


> O man. Reverie of a 2 year old kid.
> 
> Last time I checked, the 'Indian strategists' didn't even give a zit on a baboon's butt to Bdesh military during 1999 Kargil war.



Kargil was a localized war, and not a full-fledged war. It is good if your strategists do not care about a tiny country called Bangladesh. But, even a two year kid who can read a map and understands the meaning of the word "Strategy," will think otherwise than what you have said in your post. A strategist thinks long term. I very much hope you are not a strategist in your military. 

Every country wants a friendly govt in a neighbouring country. But, now-a-days, the disciples of Kautilla have become so void of their MAGZ that they do not want to understand this simple thing. They have become as stupid as the beef-eaters.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> A friendly govt or not, the country called Bangladesh is despised by India. Check the geography, BD is a pain in India's a**. Its existence with a strong military gives India a security panic for NE even in peacetime. A militarily weak BD is what India wants.


Are you kidding? You don't stand anywhere militarily. You guys get the northern block's favor's solely because of our strained relationship with pakistan. Else, you don't matter. Period.



> So, Indian secret agents had to act on that lone opportunity even when a friendly govt has been elected to power. A similar opportunity may not arrive in the next hundred years.


And you want us to believe this because some of your BD member's say so?




> If there is a war with China in Arunachal, India will lose that war unless BD opens a land and a sky corridor for easy transportation of its logistics. No strong army in BD will ever allow it.



Thats quite naive of you. Maybe you have not read about Nepal.



> So, I have a feeling that MOSSAD and RAW, after knowing the BDR grievances, had masterminded the mutiny with the help of their agents in BD. The purpose was to initiate a civil war that would destroy the BD army and the country would be in ruin forever.



Destroy your army by mutiny of BDR?. Fine, ready to listen to this. Kindly elaborate. I would like to know what exactly this "Destroy" would destroy (if you have a army which gets destroyed by such acts, kindly sack them and do your self a favor) . And next , would like to see your views on how does india benefit out of this civil war. A civil war will only displace a pro indian government. I would be quite a fool to do something like this.

Blaming others for your misfortunes, is norm with some BD members. This mutiny would have led to downfall of a pro-indian government. India, does not benefit out of this.



> If this is true, then India had certainly alerted its army and airforce even before the carnage was initiated. However, MOSSAD/RAW's final wish of a civil war was not to be materialized, only because Gen. MUA was not quite a hawkish like Gen. Yahya Khan. Now, however, he is painted a traitor by some of his country's educated class, only because of the decision that saved the country.



Get your facts right and then debate. Any tom dick and harry can blame RAW/MOSSAD. Its easy. If it helps you country to live in la la land, please continue to do so. As far as any debate goes, provide us either with some proof (and your belief's dont count as proof)



> It is a military forum, where there are discussions or debates on many affairs of a country. I do not have anything against India. However, whenever I feel my country's security is at a risk due to certain covert action by some foreign powers, I must then come out to criticize that action. Hope, you will understand my position.


so by your logic, when we caught Kasab, a pakistani, we should have easily blame the entire state of Pakistan as being involved in this carnage. But we cant cause he is a non state actor and we cant provide proof of state of Pakistan being sponsor for Kasab and team.

In your case, if you want everyone to believe indian involvement in carnage, give us some evidence. You dont have any evidence not reason.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> Pakistan has no benefit from a weaker Bangladesh. A militarily strong BD is what helps indirectly also the defence of Pakistan. An India-friendly govt comes and then goes away, but a not-so-India-friendly BD military always remains who can stab the back of India in times of war against Pakistan or China.



EastWatch: Understand one thing, its not about being WEAKER, in your parlance, anymore. Its more about who your friends are, who can help you at border's. India/Pakistan dont care if you are strong/weak militarily. What we care is whose side you will be in case war opens up with Pakistan. 


For us, To counter china, we can open front from Nepal, Bhutan and Russia. You cant provide us anything on this front (except as you mentioned, back stab us and open one more front for us to counter)




> Indian strategists always take into consideration that when India decides to fight Pakistan in the west, it will also have to mobilize a half million troops near BD border. Therefore, to them a weak BD serves the interest of India.


You are contradicting yourself. In case of war with pakistan, i will mobilize this soldier's from BD borders to kashmir. I will need a friendly BD to do this. A weak BD will be easily exploited by my enemies. I need a strong partner who can guarantee me his lawn will not be used for aggression against me.




> Only God knows who was behind the killing of two of our Presidents. But, they were killed when they defied India. Sk. Mujib went for friendly relationship with the Muslim world and Ziaur Rahman started arms shopping from China.
> 
> You have to note the present PM has no schedule to visit India. But, she has so far visited Saudi Arabia and Egypt, and is planning to visit also Geneva. I believe, SH will follow a Saudi-USA axis and not an India-USA axis.
> 
> She has also gotten rid of Indian stooges from both her Party and the govt, although she herself is regarded as an Indian stooge. Is it possible that India is not happy with her for these acts!


You can speculate as much as some of my country men do whenever some terrorist gets caught and fingers gets pointed to pakistan.



> By the way, have any of you noticed that many (Muslim) terrorists, who are now being captured in BD, are Indian nationals? It seems they have been sent to destabilize BD. It is obvious that they were recruited, trained and then sent by RAW.


Maybe now you know how we feel when your territory was used to train NE terrorist's. This same terrorist, trained in bangladesh, killed innocent's,


----------



## TopCat

Some whishper...
1) Raws asked Hasina to appoint Gen Shakil as COAS. He was pro-india and close connection with RAW.
2) Gen Shakil threatened some of anti hasina people in army.
3) Anti Hasina anti India group in Army conspired to kill Gen Shakil. 
4) India thretened MUA to intervene if they kick hasina out of power.
5) Hasina was forced to make compromise with army.


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> EastWatch:
> For us, To counter china, we can open front from Nepal, Bhutan and Russia. You cant provide us anything on this front (except as you mentioned, back stab us and open one more front for us to counter)


You must be living in a fantasy world. Where did you get the notion that you have a border with russia? Please check the map again. By the way Nepal and Bhutan do not have the communications infrastructure that Bangladesh or even your West Bengal has. These two buffer States cannot be your strategic partner in times of war with China. India will sink if your strategists are thinking the way you think.


----------



## eastwatch

ENEMIES BENEFITTED FROM PILKHANA CARNAGE : BDR CHIEF 

Star Online Report : Six months into the Pilkhana massacre, the BDR chief today made a first hint at the countrys foreign enemies being benefited out of the carnage.

BDR Director General Maj Gen Md Mainul Islam, however, refrained from naming any enemy. 

Addressing the first formal meeting of Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) at Darbar Hall after the bloody mutiny on February 25-26 that left 73 people including 57 army officers dead, the BDR chief said someone must have benefited from the Pilkhana massacre but BDR suffered the loss.

"Bangladesh is not enemy-free in the international arena. The country has its foes. And the enemies gained the benefit from the two-day carnage," he said while addressing the Darbar of BDR DG that began at about 10:00am at the Pilkhana headquarters.

He said all the forces, including army and police, are smoothly discharging their duties but BDR is not being able to do so.

Moreover, thousands of firearms of the border security guards are being rusted due to lack of maintenance, he added.

The director general urged the soldiers for giving information about the mutiny for the sake of fair trial of the mutineers.

The Daily Star :: Online Edition

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Irrespective of what the BDR Chief says, we all know who is this foreign country that instigated the Pilkhana mutiny, and benefitted from that.

However, it is a happy thing to note that the main target of this enemy country was not achieved, thanks to the prudence of Gen. MUA. An army assault at Pilkhan would have started a civil war, this is what that jealous big country was looking for. 

But, why it was during AL time? It is because chance may never come again. Also because AL is in power, therefore, it would confuse the population about the true identity of mastermind behind the carnage.


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> You must be living in a fantasy world. Where did you get the notion that you have a border with russia? Please check the map again. By the way Nepal and Bhutan do not have the communications infrastructure that Bangladesh or even your West Bengal has. These two buffer States cannot be your strategic partner in times of war with China. India will sink if your strategists are thinking the way you think.



Maybe you were in hurry to read me. I said, russia will provide us buffer from any aggression from China. Are you crazy in your comments about Bhutan and Nepal? ... and Mate, check the map again and tell me one reason i will open a front via BD!!! ..... i just need BD to sit tight and not back stab me (thats all!).


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> Maybe you were in hurry to read me. I said, russia will provide us buffer from any aggression from China. Are you crazy in your comments about Bhutan and Nepal? ... and Mate, check the map again and tell me one reason i will open a front via BD!!! ..... i just need BD to sit tight and not back stab me (thats all!).


Why do you think that way about Nepal and Bhutan? Even if you spend $20b in these two countries to develop their communications infrastructures it will be of no help to India in times of war in the NE. In such a war with China, India has no room to fall behind because BD will keep its border closed for IA. Just think what will happen if a column or two of Chinese troops march south to your 'chicken neck' through your (?) Sikkim and Gorkhaland/Darjeeling area when heavy war is continuing in Arunachal. Indian army will be trapped in its own land even if BD remains neutral. Nepalese weak infrastructure will not give India any respite. 

Chinese army has the strength to close a rope tightly around the 'Chicken Neck.' This will make India gasp for air. All your divisions in the NE, without getting supplies from the west of BD will be roasted alive by the Chinese. And all these things will happen even if BD remains neutral and do not back stab its friendly neighbour called India.

China very well understands the scenerio and also understands the geopolitical importance of BD. That is why they keep on selling high class armaments to BD at 'Friendship price' to woo that country. Indian strategists also understand this dillema, but depends too much on their ego and probably on the soothsaying astrologers. How pathetic that the disciples of Kautilla have become so void of MAGZ. 

One small information. BD army has already placed thousand of land mines along the border with your 'Chicken neck' and hundreds of our tanks will be readily deployed behind that line in time of a war in the NE so that the IA troops do not fall back there to regroup and re-organize.

**Sorry, somehow the thread has been derailed.


----------



## leonblack08

eastwatch said:


> One small information. BD army has already placed thousand of land mines along the border with your 'Chicken neck' and hundreds of our tanks will be readily deployed behind that line in time of a war in the NE so that the IA troops do not fall back there to regroup and re-organize.
> 
> **Sorry, somehow the thread has been derailed.



One question sir.

Bangladesh Army does not use land mines,they destroyed their stocks few years ago.
Are you talking about *Anti-tank mines*?Then I think your information is correct.We don't use anti-personnel mines.


----------



## leonblack08

*Bangladesh military should have stormed the BDR HQ to stop mutiny-according to military manual of Bangladesh​*
The last time I said this on this thread,a fellow Bangladeshi member here accused me of spreading AL's lies and as usual called me an *"Indian Stooge".*(???) (But who cares what people like him calls me.)

The reason that people responsible for BDR mutiny trial does not want the trial to be conducted in martial court because then top Generals like COAS M U Ahmad will also have to be under trial for not stopping the mutiny.
The punishment for it is *DEATH*.

As the punishment for mutiny is death,the punishment for not doing anything to stop it is also death.this is according to 1952 army act,article 31.

*According to Article 31 (kha) if any one, who is responsible for stopping a mutiny but he does not do his best to stop it,it is a crime.*

In this case former COAS,9th Infantry division and 46th infantry division are responsible for the failure.They can be tried according to article 31 (Kha).

*According to article 31 (ga) if anyone aware of possible mutiny but does nothing to stop it,its a crime.*
In this case RSB,DGFI,NSI chiefs would be in trouble.


----------



## leonblack08

A mutiny should always be crushed no matter what.And as for turning it into civil war,it could have.*But* there are some questions.

1.BDR personnel around the country were not even aware of what was going on in Dhaka,until our glorious media portrayed the rebels as heroes.

2.Majority BDR personnel did not even want to join their hand in the carnage,but was forced by the small group of actual killers.

3.To wage a civil war,there had to be some kind of unity among the rebels.But according to surviving army officers,there was no sign of it.Everyone was acting as leaders.

But this facts came up after the carnage was over.May be COAS thought they were united and a force of 65000 men could turn Bangladesh into Iraq.
In addition,people nearby were showing support for rebels,this was probably another factor for not going for an attack.We later came to know these were men of AL leader Torab Ali.*Who was arrested but surprisingly the Govt. investigation report does not mention his name.*

Our commerce minister gave excuse that there would be collateral damage.May be,but then why do we have special forces in the army?
Why weren't the tanks called in on the very first day?They could have made it by afternoon at least.


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> One question sir.
> 
> Bangladesh Army does not use land mines,they destroyed their stocks few years ago.
> Are you talking about *Anti-tank mines*?Then I think your information is correct.We don't use anti-personnel mines.


Thanks for the information. Land mines are there, but it could be anti-tank and not anti-personnel mines, I guess.


----------



## leonblack08

*Mutiny trial not possible under army act: Kamal, Amir​*
Dr Kamal Hossain and Barrister M Amir-Ul Islam
Star Online Report
Amici Curiae Dr Kamal Hossain and Barrister M Amir-Ul Islam today told the Supreme Court that trial of the BDR personnel who mutinied in February was not possible under the military law.

*They suggested that the Army Act 1952 was applicable only to army personnel. The border guards standing accused of crimes during the February 25-26 mutiny could not be tried under the law, they added.*

They gave their statements to the apex court on the presidential reference on the trial mode of the bloody mutiny.

On August 25, Amicus Curiae Advocate TH Khan placed the same opinion.

Meanwhile, Amici Curiae Barrister Rafique-Ul Huq and Advocate Khandaker Mahbubuddin Ahmed on August 26 opined that the accused BDR personnel could be tried under military law by issuing notifications.

The 11-member full bench of the Appellate Division, headed by Chief Justice MM Ruhul Amin, heard the opinions.

In the written statement submitted to the apex court, Dr Kamal said, *"The Bangladesh Army Act, 1952, in Section 2 defines the persons who are subject to the Act. The BDR personnel do not fall within the definition of Section 2 of the Army Act".*

*"The second question to be answered is by reference to Section 5 of the Act. While under Section 5, by a notification, the Army Act could be extended to members of a disciplined force raised and maintained by the government. But under the existing law, such a notification cannot have retrospective effect"*, he added.

He said, "Therefore, since the question addressed to the court is whether the Army Act can by notification be applied to the BDR personnel meaning those who are alleged to be involved in commission of offence on February 25 and 26, the answer is that this cannot be done given retrospective effect".

"The problem, therefore, has to be squarely faced by through investigation to identify those responsible, and by effective prosecution to bring them to justice, for which the responsibility is that of the Executive branch of the state," he said, adding that the Appellate Division as the highest judiciary has been called upon to answer the questions under the existing law.

Amir-Ul Islam said a combined law should be enacted to try the BDR mutineers, as different offences including killing, looting and torture took place during the Pilkhana carnage.

"If the BDR incidents are tried under the court martial that will be judicial killing in the name of trial like the trial of Ziaur Rahman murder case," he said.

The Daily Star - Details News


----------



## eastwatch

BDR Rebellion and Pilkhana Massacre 
by Tanim Ahmed , 4-March-2009 

[Blog] 
This is certainly not the first time that there has been a rebellion within the armed forces. There have many such incidents before. But this rebellion was far different&#8212;both in context and goal. 

What does one do when one hand harms the other? What does one do when one limb threatens the body itself? It becomes all the more complicated when one symbol of sovereignty defiles another. Vigilant sentinels of our national frontier, as their motto goes, the Bangladesh Rifles is indeed the country&#8217;s first line of defence. That they are has been proven beyond doubt on many occasions in the past. They fought with valour and honour and repelled foreign forces even when they were highly outnumbered. It is not just the sacrifice of rifles men for the sake of their country but also their dedication towards protecting the country&#8217;s frontiers that has earned them respect.

Some of these dedicated soldiers of the Bangladesh Rifles rebelled against their officers on February 25. The rebellion broke out during an open meeting, durbar, of the BDR director general, Major General Shakil Ahmed. The occasion was scheduled as part of the BDR Week observance at the border guards&#8217; headquarters at Pilkhana in the heart of Dhaka. As it has transpired from testimonies of surviving officers, the rebellion began with execution of army officers attending the meeting. During their siege of Pilkhana, 71 people, including 56 army officers, were killed. The mayhem that went on for about those 33 hours left the entire nation in shock.

There are no two ways to describe the incidents that occurred at Pilkhana for those two days. They were horrifying. It was not just a group of soldiers that rebelled against their officers and ended up killing them in random shooting. The acts that followed were even more horrendous. Groups of BDR soldiers were reported to have entered officers&#8217; family quarters within several hours of the initial shootout. Soldiers reportedly plundered at will &#8212; and these are not necessarily the same group of soldiers that carried out the killings. Valuables were looted, children killed and internal reports had it that women were also raped. The death toll of officers kept increasing and by late afternoon reports from the Field Security Unit indicated that between 30 and 60 officers might have been killed. The acts that went on behind those walls of Pilkhana, in the vast compound of the BDR headquarters, right in the heart of Dhaka, left the nation stunned.

One of the keepers of this country&#8217;s sovereignty had turned against another and turned against its own. That this is a grave situation is an understatement. That this is a national crisis is but obvious. Perhaps more importantly, the events of those two days have left the entire country in a vulnerable position that it has seldom been in. The army officers, still stationed with BDR units, were naturally told to fall back to their nearest cantonments or station headquarters. As other sector headquarters of the border guards rose in rebellion along with a number of units stationed across the country, Bangladesh&#8217;s border security was severely compromised and remained so for an uncomfortably long time. One only hopes that the border outposts have become effectively functional within the week.

It is possible that this was the result of a deep-rooted conspiracy. It is possible that this was the act of outside forces. Till such time that ulterior motives are established and hypotheses of outside instigation are proven, one does not have much to go on other than the points that the rebels raised as their demands. A 50-point list of demands and complaints was given out to the press on the evening of February 25. This list was apparently submitted to the BDR chief to be handed over to the prime minister the previous day when Sheikh Hasina addressed the soldiers.

The demands and complaints of the list, if they are genuine, suggest that there is sufficient reason for grievances and discontent among the soldiers. Besides the allegation of corruption by senior officers, the complaints of their treatment at the hands of officers and the discrimination they face as a paramilitary force compared to the military personnel in other forces evidently provide for genuine grounds to complain. These also need to be investigated and there must be some sort of parity among the benefits and salary of soldiers of same ranks in all forces. 

It may have been that some officers were responsible for further fuelling the soldiers&#8217; discontent. It is possible that this discontent, pent up for long, finally burst out. But the manner in which this discontent found expression is absolutely deplorable. There were surely several other means to express their dissatisfaction and raise their demands than through brutal violence that the soldiers had adopted. Also, the institutional discrimination, lower wages, fewer resources, poorer logistics and facilities were not entirely a matter of the officers&#8217; discretion. 

Subsequent governments, elected, dictatorial, military or quasi-military, have all maintained the discriminatory status quo and are thus also to blame. Past and present governments are almost equally to blame for not investing enough on BDR infrastructure and facilities, for failing to bring parity in salary, benefits and resources between the border guards and other forces. It was also these governments that allowed the open ended ad hoc system of deputing army offices to the Bangladesh Rifles without taking visible initiatives to institute a system for direct officer recruitment into the border guards and build up their own officer cadre.

There might have been strong objections to such ideas floated quietly within the military establishment to eventually turn the Bangladesh Rifles into a fully independent unit. But one must also agree that there was never a strong political will towards that end either.

This is certainly not the first time that there has been a rebellion within the armed forces. There have many such incidents before. But this rebellion was far different&#8212;both in context and goal. This has caused an irreparable loss to Bangladesh as well as to the people, not to mention the families of the victims. The country&#8217;s forces have become divided and it will be very difficult to reverse this. The rift between border guards and the army will perhaps remain like an old scar for many years.

Aside from the institutional rift and the security crisis, there is the loss of lives to grapple with. It was not just army officers, but pedestrians and children who were killed. Mothers lost sons, children their fathers, officers their brothers. They will find it very difficult, if not impossible, to reconcile with their loss. But, perhaps, it is the last part&#8212;officers losing their brothers&#8212;that needs to be elaborated upon. The armed forces are deployed for one purpose only. And that is to protect the sovereignty of the country.

In doing so, every officer and soldier is expected to lay down their lives at a moment&#8217;s notice to protect their motherland. They are deployed to face the enemies of the country and made to live in extraordinary circumstances that the ordinary citizens of the country do not experience. Such circumstances demand that one soldier&#8217;s life depends on the one next to him. It requires unwavering faith and loyalty in each other. 

They know among themselves that when facing the enemy, they stand united without any equivocations. The military personnel are trained and oriented to do that. The kind of bondage that they form with each other facing harsh situations is often stronger than those brothers have between them. When military personnel enter into their service knowing full well that their call of duty is nothing similar to the thousands of ordinary citizens, they also expect that the country would look after them with due respect and in a befitting manner. 

Their burden of responsibility that comes with the knowledge of how they provide their people with the blanket of security is for them alone to bear. Ordinary citizens no matter how well versed in military matters, no matter how intellectually superior to every officer, will hardly ever have the same empathy for fellow colleagues. It was perhaps this sentiment that was hurt. While the Awami League government&#8217;s handling of the matter, particularly its decision to traverse a political path, is commendable, its stance could perhaps have been more tempered towards the sensitivities of the officers of the Bangladesh Army.

The army for its part also showed commendable restraint. They patiently awaited their orders from above, as troops were at standby through day and night. In the end, the government handled the matter on its own with police forces. But it should be noted that the army personnel, especially the officers, despite the knowledge of their fellows in peril stood firm at their positions. They did not break the chain of command, which is an indispensable thread in the moral fabric of military psyche. 

In the armed forces there is no space for mutiny or rebellion. And the BDR soldiers broke that chain of command that is held sacred. They disrupted that fabric and in doing so made a cardinal sin. This brings up the matter of investigation. There must be investigations to do justice to the victims and their families as much as to find out the group that led this rebellion. Justice must be ensured in each and every instance of crime. The grievances of the BDR soldiers should also be investigated, impartially and in all fairness.

The government must, thereafter, in consultation with stakeholders, initiate appropriate measures that would prevent the recurrence of such tragic incidents. Furthermore, it must be mentioned that when it comes to the matter of protecting Bangladesh&#8217;s security and sovereignty, which the armed forces are entrusted with, there must not be any indulgence whatsoever for those who have broken the chain of command. Any lenience towards mutiny in the armed forces would be an even graver injustice to the people of Bangladesh.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*PEELKHANA CONSPIRACY

PROLOGUE​*
ENTIRE Bangladesh is convinced that Peelkhana massacre was the outcome of a long and deep-rooted conspiracy. But there is a mystery shrouding the background of Peelkhana carnage. Somehow or the other, people of Bangladesh do not still know the entire truth. This article endeavors to un-shroud the hidden truth. Purpose is not to vindicate anyone, the pure purpose is to erase the lies and bring the truth to the open. You are not required to believe whatever follows. It is totally up to your judgment. If you believe, you may pass it on to persons who may try to spread the message so that justice, the rarest phenomenon on planet earth, may see light in Bangladeshtoday, tomorrow or year after. If you dont believe this article, utter a curse and just put this article into trash and forget it.

*FULL STORY  *

DeshCalling: 2009-09-13

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

*
BDR to be renamed as BGB*

PM approves proposal for reform of frontier force

Friday September 18 2009 00:00:00 AM BDT

Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina has given her consent to reforms in mutiny stricken Bangladesh Rifles (BDR), renaming the paramilitary frontier force as Border Guard Bangladesh (BGB) with a new combat uniform, officials said here on Thursday.(BSS, Dhaka)

A senior official familiar with the situation told BSS that under the reform or reconstitution plan a huge number of retired army personnel would be inducted in lower ranks of the frontier force on a "makeshift basis".

The official, who preferred anonymity, said the decision was taken to fill up the vacuum to be created following the trial and conviction of BDR men who would be found involved in the February 25-26 mutiny when 57 army officers serving the border force on deputation were killed.

"The Prime Minister has given her consent to an amended proposal for BDR reforms on late Tuesday while the decision would now be implemented gradually with engagement of home, law and other concerned ministries," said the official.

He said in line with the proposed reforms, army officers would lead the paramilitary border guards on deputation like the previous, while BGB would now have four regional headquarters to be headed by a brigadier general while officers from navy and air force too would now be posted in the frontier force on deputation alongside army.

The official said the reconstituted frontier force would have reduced service length for the soldiers and other rankers having required qualification and age and could be inducted as regular commissioned officers of BGB with six months of training in Bangladesh Military Academy (BMA).

The soldiers retiring age would now be 45 while the JCOs would retire at the age of 57 while their recruitment age was also re-fixed at 17-19 years instead of 17-23 years.

The revised system of the paramilitary force would also promote departmental junior commissioned officers (JCOs) as "honorary" deputy assistant directors or "honorary" assistant directors with the rank insignia of honorary lieutenants or honorary captains.

Previously they were promoted simply as deputy assistant directors or assistant directors.

The roughed BDR soldiers had claimed a sense of "deprivation" prompted them to stage the mutiny while the demanded the frontier force should be freed from military domination.

The official said the border guards would now have 16 sectors, forming two new ones for the southeastern hills and northwestern regions, while the average distance of their border outposts would be as long as five kilometers and they would be equipped with motorbikes for patrolling in their new deep and light brown combat outfits.

The Premier's consent came days after the Parliamentary Standing Committee on Home Ministry blasted BDR chief Major General Mainul Islam for his decision to use a proposed new name and new uniform ahead of the final government approval, in a bid to free the frontier guards from the stigma of the February 25- 26 mutiny.

http://newsfrombangladesh.net/view.php?hidRecord=285331


----------



## ejaz007

*BD mutineers to be tried in civil tribunal*

DHAKA: Some of the suspects in a deadly mutiny by Bangladeshi paramilitary border guards will face a special civil tribunal aimed at quick prosecutions, a Cabinet minister said on Tuesday.

Law Minister Shafique Ahmed said Tuesday that 3,500 suspects will be charged in October and tried in November in connection with the February mutiny by members of the Bangladesh Rifles at its Dhaka headquarters. Some 74 people were killed during two days of carnage. Among the dead were 57 army officers who commanded the force. Ahmed said suspects who are charged with killing and looting will be prosecuted under the Speedy Trial Tribunal Act, which allows for quick prosecutions of special cases. Those accused of lesser crimes will be tried under the paramilitary force's own law. ap

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> *PEELKHANA CONSPIRACY
> 
> PROLOGUE​*
> ENTIRE Bangladesh is convinced that Peelkhana massacre was the outcome of a long and deep-rooted conspiracy. But there is a mystery shrouding the background of Peelkhana carnage. Somehow or the other, people of Bangladesh do not still know the entire truth. This article endeavors to un-shroud the hidden truth. Purpose is not to vindicate anyone, the pure purpose is to erase the lies and bring the truth to the open. You are not required to believe whatever follows. It is totally up to your judgment. *If you believe, you may pass it on to persons who may try to spread the message so that justice, the rarest phenomenon on planet earth, may see light in Bangladeshtoday, tomorrow or year after.* If you dont believe this article, utter a curse and just put this article into trash and forget it.
> 
> *FULL STORY  *
> 
> DeshCalling: 2009-09-13



Thanks for bringing this revealing report to the notice of this forum.

Please read the followings for corroboration of the same:

*VICTIMS' CONCERNS BEING IGNORED*

*Hocus-pocus may derail BDR massacre trial *

M Shahidul Islam 
The weekly Hoilday
Seprtember 18, 2009

For details read: HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

leonblack08 said:


> *Bangladesh military should have stormed the BDR HQ to stop mutiny-according to military manual of Bangladesh​*
> The last time I said this on this thread,a fellow Bangladeshi member here accused me of spreading AL's lies and as usual called me an *"Indian Stooge".*(???) (But who cares what people like him calls me.)
> 
> The reason that people responsible for BDR mutiny trial does not want the trial to be conducted in martial court because then top Generals like COAS M U Ahmad will also have to be under trial for not stopping the mutiny.
> The punishment for it is *DEATH*.
> 
> As the punishment for mutiny is death,the punishment for not doing anything to stop it is also death.this is according to 1952 army act,article 31.
> 
> *According to Article 31 (kha) if any one, who is responsible for stopping a mutiny but he does not do his best to stop it,it is a crime.*
> 
> In this case former COAS,9th Infantry division and 46th infantry division are responsible for the failure.They can be tried according to article 31 (Kha).
> 
> *According to article 31 (ga) if anyone aware of possible mutiny but does nothing to stop it,its a crime.*
> In this case RSB,DGFI,NSI chiefs would be in trouble.



I heard that 9th division chief tried that. For that reason, he was put under DSCSC right after this. Lt. General Aminul Karim also tried to do that. He was kicked out of the army. List goes on .....


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Straight said:


> Thanks for bringing this revealing report to the notice of this forum.
> 
> Please read the followings for corroboration of the same:
> 
> *VICTIMS' CONCERNS BEING IGNORED*
> 
> *Hocus-pocus may derail BDR massacre trial *
> 
> M Shahidul Islam
> The weekly Hoilday
> Seprtember 18, 2009
> 
> For details read: HOLIDAY > FRONT PAGE



It is very revealing that the report was sent to me as the government was messing around with the BDR mutiny trial and when Hasina in Parliament claimed there were conspiracies afoot. We were not sure which conspiracy she was talking about - the foreign ones or the Pilkhana one? Now we know. LOL.......


----------



## Straight

MBI Munshi said:


> ].........and when Hasina in Parliament claimed there were conspiracies afoot. We were not sure which conspiracy she was talking about .[/B]........



In similar light as of above---I wonder---what you will say about the _*bdnews24*_ clipping below:

*Dhaka, Sept 21 (bdnews24.com)--*Prime minister Sheikh Hasina has said *her administration will do nothing that will harm the country *and asked people to cooperate for a tangible solution to the energy and power crisis. 

"I am the daughter of Bangabandhu. He has sacrificed his life for the sake of the country. *I will not do anything to harm the country*," Hasina said to reporters at the Gana Bhaban on Monday.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Straight said:


> In similar light as of above---I wonder---what you will say about the _*bdnews24*_ clipping below:
> 
> *Dhaka, Sept 21 (bdnews24.com)--*Prime minister Sheikh Hasina has said *her administration will do nothing that will harm the country *and asked people to cooperate for a tangible solution to the energy and power crisis.
> 
> "I am the daughter of Bangabandhu. He has sacrificed his life for the sake of the country. *I will not do anything to harm the country*," Hasina said to reporters at the Gana Bhaban on Monday.



This means that she will do everything to harm the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khabib

MBI Munshi said:


> This means that she will do everything to harm the country.



Without any doubt.


----------



## eastwatch

The New Nation - Internet Edition

All BDR jawans of Lalmonirhat 31 Rifle Battalion acquitted
UNB, Lalmonirhat

All the 15 BDR jawans of Lalmonirhat accused of February 26-27 rebellion were acquitted by the court yesterday.

Additional district and sessions judge Mohammad Abu Sufian passed the order acquitting them from the charge of rebellion during the massacre in Peelkhana BDR headquarter that left 74 people dead including senior Army Officers.

The judge in his order gave the prosecution 15 days time to appeal against the judgment.

In the event of appeal and the higher court upholds the judgment, 

they should be freed and handed over to BDR.

Officer-in-charge of Lalmonirhat sadar thana H M Foyzur Rahman filed the case on May 11 against 15 BDR jawans of 31 Rifle Battalion stationed in Lalmonirhat. They were arrested and sent to jail hajot.


----------



## Stumper

MBI Munshi said:


> This means that she will do everything to harm the country.



Feels heavenly, to tap that keyboard, isn't it? ... Care free world, where we don't need to answer any question's, just tap tap tap.


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> Feels heavenly, to tap that keyboard, isn't it? ... Care free world, where we don't need to answer any question's, just tap tap tap.



Yes, the forum posters do not have to identify themselves, they do not have to face the wrath of the population or face a court, and they do not have to say any responsible words. A poster is free to lament against the independence of his own country.

He is also free to see RAW bugs in every nook and corner, and in the shadows of all the trees. By typing the same bla bla bla things in every post, these posters of BD disgrace their own country and also degrade the quality of this great forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot

*23 fugitive BDR men linked to DG killing

BIBHAS CHANDRA SAHA and ASRAFUL HUQ*

Most of the 23 fugitive border guards were directly involved in the killing of the then director general (DG) of the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) Maj Gen Shakil Ahmed, Criminal Investigation Department (CID) sources confirmed.

The BDR jawans also killed Shakil's wife Naznin Shakil Apu, their guests Col Delwar and his wife Lovely Begum and their two domestic helps at their government residence inside the Peelkhana BDR headquarters on February 25 and 26.

A total of 75 people, including 56 army officers, were killed in the massacre.

The absconding members of the paramilitary force led the killings, looting the armory, exploding grenades, and setting fire to the houses, vehicles and other property, the CID sources said. The BDR jawans fled the Peelkhana soon after carrying out the massacre inside the border guard headquarters.

It is impossible to know some vital information regarding the plot of the massacre until arrest of the fugitive BDR men, CID sources said. The sources also said that it was necessary to arrest the absconding border guards before submission of the charge sheet in the Peelkhana carnage case filed against over 1000 border guards on March 1 last with Lalbagh police. 

At Sunday's meeting, the BDR has decided to expedite the 'Operation Rebel Hunt' that started soon after the carnage at Peelkhana to arrest them.

The joint force of the police, RAB and the army launched 'Operation Rebel Haunt' to arrest the fugitive BDR men and recover missing firearms.

Even 10 months after the carnage, the law enforcing agencies have failed to arrest the 23 absconding jawans. 

The BDR will issue letters within a few days to different law enforcing and intelligence agencies for speeding up 'Operation Rebel Hunt' to arrest the 23 absconding BDR men.

The BDR authorities have also decided to double the reward from Tk one lakh to Tk two lakh for information leading to the arrest of each of the 23 fugitive border guards. 

The BDR authorities are learnt to be sending an application shortly to the finance ministry through the home ministry for allocation of Tk 23 lakh more for doubling the bounty.

Director General (DG) of the BDR Major General Md Mainul Islam told this correspondent: "We are trying our best to arrest the absconding border guards. We will issue letters within a few days to different law enforcing and intelligence agencies urging them to speed up 'Operation Rebel Hunt' for arresting the 23 fugitive BDR men.

"We will again send a list of the absconding border guards with photographs to the law enforcing agencies to arrest them," the BDR chief said, adding that they held a meeting on Sunday at the BDR Headquarters in this regard."

"We will also send a proposal to the home ministry to double the bounty from Tk one lakh to Tk two lakh for information leading to the arrest of each of the fugitive BDR men. We will also send an application to the finance ministry asking it to allocate Tk 23 lakh more for doubling the bounty." "We will get a positive result to arrest the fugitive BDR men by doubling the bounty," he hoped adding that the decision was made at a meeting of the BDR high officials at Peelkhana on Sunday. Home Minister Advocate Sahara Khatun told this correspondent: "Operation Rebel Hunt' is going on to arrest the 21 fugitive BDR men and recover over 100 firearms missing from the Peelkhana during the carnage. If necessary, we will speed up the operation" "The operation will continue until the arrest of the fugitive BDR men and recovery of the missing firearms," she said. The government, on April 7, 2009, announced a Tk 50,000 reward to anyone who could help arrest each of the fugitive BDR mutineer. The government later doubled the bounty from Tk 50,000 to Tk one lakh. Earlier on May 19, the BDR authorities released to the media a list containing the names and photographs of 25 BDR members said to have fled the headquarters after the mutiny. Only two of them have so far been arrested. The BDR later published the names of 23 jawans (soldiers) who remained fugitive.

The fugitives are: Main Uddin (Naogaon), Bishu Mitra Barua (Chittagong), Rezaul Karim (Chittagong), Ayub Ali (Brahmanbaria), Baki Billah (Nilphamari), Atiqur Rahman (Shariatpur), Sadullah (Cox's Bazar), Mizanur Rahman (Sherpur), Pulton Chakma (Khagrachhari), Mukul Alam (Gaibandha), Kamrul Hasan (Laxmipur), Meshbah Uddin (Chittagong), Kamrul Islam (Khulna), Selim (Chittagong), Nurul (Cox's Bazar), Al Mamun (Satkhira), Hamidul Islam (Faridpur), Hasibur Rahman (Sherpur), Anisur Rahman (Sirajganj), Farhad Hossain (Naogaon), Mizanur Rahman (Chittagong), Moqbul Hassain (Lalmonirhat) and Nazrul Islam Mallik (Barisal).

:: The Daily Independent Bangladesh :.. Internet Edition


----------



## BanglaBhoot

These 23 fugitives are now in India. Will India send them to BD after the Hasina visit?


----------



## Iggy

MBI Munshi said:


> These 23 fugitives are now in India. Will India send them to BD after the Hasina visit?



How did you get that idea??even your authorities are searching for them..If its true inform them..you will be rewarded..



> The BDR authorities have also decided to double the reward from Tk one lakh to Tk two lakh for information leading to the arrest of each of the 23 fugitive border guards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BanglaBhoot

seiko said:


> How did you get that idea??even your authorities are searching for them..If its true inform them..you will be rewarded..



These 23 most wanted criminals cannot be found in BD. We share a huge border with India and during and after the mutiny the border was virtually open. We know there was BSF and RAW complicity in the mutiny so it would not be illogical to think these 23 are in India.


----------



## Iggy

MBI Munshi said:


> These 23 most wanted criminals cannot be found in BD. We share a huge border with India and during and after the mutiny the border was virtually open. We know there was BSF and RAW complicity in the mutiny so it would not be illogical to think these 23 are in India.



We know??actually who is this we??you and Idune?and also Bangladesh have broder with Myanmar why cant they go there and as per idunes claim RAW and BSF are shooting down anyone and every one from Bangladesh..so is it illogical to think they were in India..Unless you have a crystal ball i suggest credible evidence should be given and if Hasina came with that request I dont think India will play hard ball with her..because under her rule relation between two countries are always warm ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

eastwatch said:


> A friendly govt or not, the country called Bangladesh is despised by India.


No its not. You want to believe it is so, so you can justify being negative against India.

India wants friendly relations with BD.



> Check the geography, BD is a pain in India's a**. Its existence with a strong military gives India a security panic for NE even in peacetime. A militarily weak BD is what India wants.


I dont know how to tell this to you except in the most direct manner. BD does not have a strong military. BD is already very weak militarily. Thest thumping aside, BD military cannot light a candle in front of Indian Military. That includes ALL three forces. 
You can start reading about BD military by the thread started by fatman17.



> A friendly govt in Dhaka cannot help India when there are political or armed struggles in the NE, because some elements in the BD army may support those struggles. Moreover, an opportunity does not come by design, it comes suddenly. So, Indian secret agents had to act on that lone opportunity even when a friendly govt has been elected to power. A similar opportunity may not arrive in the next hundred years.


India plotting to remove Hasina would be the proverbial 'shooting ones own foot'. It is in India's interest to see that Hasina is safe politically. India doesnt need to plot a mutiny, that had serious potential to harm Hasina by way of a civil war or a coup.

Again, this is in reference to BD already being militarily weak. BD in no way poses a military threat or even a blockage to Indian military.



> If there is a war with China in Arunachal, India will lose that war unless BD opens a land and a sky corridor for easy transportation of its logistics.


Nope, i disagree. China will be held back at Arunachal Assam border. Infact the Indian military zero line is above Assam.


> No strong army in BD will ever allow it.


I dont think it is upto a BD army to decide whether to allow India passage or not. Its upto the government of the day, BD army has to comply. So its irrelevant even considering BD military.



> So, I have a feeling that MOSSAD and RAW, after knowing the BDR grievances, had masterminded the mutiny with the help of their agents in BD. The purpose was to initiate a civil war that would destroy the BD army and the country would be in ruin forever.


Im sure you 'feelings' are always correct! Please ask your government and the international community to question India on the basis of your irrefutable 'feelings'.



> If this is true, then India had certainly alerted its army and airforce even before the carnage was initiated. However, MOSSAD/RAW's final wish of a civil war was not to be materialized, only because Gen. MUA was not quite a hawkish like Gen. Yahya Khan. Now, however, he is painted a traitor by some of his country's educated class, only because of the decision that saved the country.
> 
> It is a military forum, where there are discussions or debates on many affairs of a country. I do not have anything against India. However, whenever I feel my country's security is at a risk due to certain covert action by some foreign powers, I must then come out to criticize that action. Hope, you will understand my position.


Please, atleast be logical and consider reality. The fundamental assumption of your hypothesis is that India would not want a militarily strong BD. This is already wrong. BD is already very weak militarily.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

seiko said:


> We know??actually who is this we??you and Idune?and also Bangladesh have broder with Myanmar why cant they go there and as per idunes claim RAW and BSF are shooting down anyone and every one from Bangladesh..so is it illogical to think they were in India..Unless you have a crystal ball i suggest credible evidence should be given and if Hasina came with that request I dont think India will play hard ball with her..because under her rule relation between two countries are always warm ...



India's involvement in the mutiny and the location of the 23 fugitives appeared in a secret report which was leaked on the internet.


----------



## haawk

MBI Munshi said:


> India's involvement in the mutiny and the location of the 23 fugitives appeared in a secret report which was leaked on the internet.



since you have access to the secret report which contains the location of 23 fugitives i think you should go ahead and and claimthe govt reward by giving the location of the fugitives to your army/police......

i really don't know how that it is always you who have access to all secret reports on the net especially about RAW's plans ....when even RAW head's is not aware of of them.......i think that you would have a better future as a fortune teller rather that of a 'fiction story writer' 
which you currently are!

p.s. when is your next fiction about RAW coming up?


----------



## BanglaBhoot

This is the site where you can view the report - 

DeshCalling: 2009-09-13


----------



## Skies

Jana said:


> I would like to ask her a question that
> 
> "when she is going to bring to book all those who have killed the brave and intelligent, talented officers of Bangladesh Army during recent mutiny just because most of them were graduated from NDU Pakistan."



Is that meaning that the graduated officers from NDU Pakistan were targeted intentionally? Are you sure? If this is true then it was not any mutiny but a planned&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..

God knows how authentic the mutiny report by the govt is!


----------



## Al-zakir

^^^
A planned by Indo-Zionist-awami bastards to secularize our military. All those officer were Islamic rooted Bangladeshi nationalist. Traitor like mua and all awami bastards must be brought on to justice and one they will pay insh'allah.


----------



## Skies

> Jana said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to ask her a question that
> 
> "when she is going to bring to book all those who have killed the brave and intelligent, talented officers of Bangladesh Army during recent mutiny just because most of them were graduated from NDU Pakistan."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that meaning that the graduated officers from NDU Pakistan were targeted intentionally? Are you sure? If this is true then it was not any mutiny but a planned&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;..
> 
> God knows how authentic the mutiny report by the govt is!
Click to expand...


Can any one say how many were graduated from PK out of total killed officers?


----------



## eastwatch

malaymishra123 said:


> No its not. You want to believe it is so, so you can justify being negative against India.
> 
> Please, atleast be logical and consider reality. The fundamental assumption of your hypothesis is that India would not want a militarily strong BD. This is already wrong. BD is already very weak militarily.



Yes, comparing to India, BD is weak in military strength. But, on the other hand BD is at least twenty times stronger than when it was called east Pakistan. BD does not need a war, it needs economic progress. But, a day will come when the leadership will seek a stronger military that is at par with its economic progress. 

By the way, even if we are a weak country, India needs to mobilize at least 600,000 troops in our border to win a decisive battle. Can India do it in reality by vacating all other borders? I doubt it. So, your strength bears little value. At least, we will not be as beaten as India was beaten by China in 1962.


----------



## Trichy

eastwatch said:


> Yes, comparing to India, BD is weak in military strength. But, on the other hand BD is at least twenty times stronger than when it was called east Pakistan. BD does not need a war, it needs economic progress. But, a day will come when the leadership will seek a stronger military that is at par with its economic progress.
> 
> By the way, even if we are a weak country, India needs to mobilize at least 600,000 troops in our border to win a decisive battle. Can India do it in reality by vacating all other borders? I doubt it. So, your strength bears little value. At least, we will not be as beaten as India was beaten by China in 1962.



seriously gud joke man


----------



## eastwatch

Trichy said:


> seriously gud joke man



Yes, I am happy to note your sense of joke. But, if you ask your military analysts about this joke, their answer will cause you more laugh. So, go ahead and ask them.


----------



## Al-zakir

Wed, Apr 7th, 2010 5:27 pm BdST 

* 29 convicted in BDR Trial *
Saiful Alam Babu 

Panchagarh, Apr 7 (bdnews24.com) &#8212; A special BDR court on Wednesday has sentenced 13 riflesmen to 7 years of rigorous imprisonment for committing rebellion in Panchagarh. 

In the first verdict involving charges linked to the BDR mutiny of Feb 25-26, 2009, the special court in Panchagarh, found all 29 accused in the case, guilty of rebellion 'beyond reasonable doubt' according to the court. 

They were accused of rebellion in support of the massacre at the BDR Pilkhana headquarters on Feb 25 and 26 last year and of them 13 were sentenced to prison for the maximum period stipulated by the relevant act. 

The remaining 16 were sentenced to rigorous imprisonment for different terms ranging from between six years and 4 months. Of them 1 was given a prison sentence for 6 years, 1 for 4 years, 6 for 3 years, 2 for 2 years, 5 for 13 months and 1 for 4 months. 

The accused were also fined Tk 100 each. 

Director general of the Bangladesh Rifles, Major General Moinul Islam presided over the court which sat at 4.20pm for giving the first verdict on mutiny. 

The BDR chief claimed that that all of the accused were given legal support during the trial, which included allowing the accused to hire lawyers for advice during trial. 

But their lawyers were not allowed to cross examine. 

The convicted BDR men openly demonstrated their dissatisfaction about the verdict and the trial as they shouted their protest against the verdict. 

The court set the verdict date on Tuesday after five days of proceedings spanning for about 18 hours and a half beginning on Feb 3. 

The prison terms of the convicts are set to begin from the day of the verdict, said the court. 

During the proceedings, the court heard charges against 29 BDR members on Feb 3 and 4. 

Charges were framed on April 4. The court heard from witnesses the next day. 

The BDR chief said the court took three issues under consideration &#8212; upholding rules and regulations of the border guards and internal discipline of a force deployed for the security of state. 

The court also considered the confessions and pleas for clemency to expedite the trial. 

He added that the evidence had proved the charges of mutiny against the accused and established their involvement. 

The 29 were sent to prison under tight security after the verdict. 

Lt Col Mahfuzur Rahman and Maj Didar Al Latif were on the judge's panel with the BDR chief. 

Deputy attorney general Biswajit Roy assisted the court and advocate Mosharraf Hossain Kajol and Monjurul Alam assisted the prosecutor. 

Mosarraf told the journalists that justice had been done. 

BDR prosecutor Sirajul Haque told journalists that no one would dare become a rebel in future. 

The accused are as follows: 
Assistant corporal Manzur Hossain, lance corporal Siddiqur Rahman, private Gias Uddin, private Shafiqur Rahman, private Mahibur Rahman, private Mehadi Hasan, private Mehadi Hasan, private SM Shumon Ahmed, private Abdul Karim, Lance corporal Md Zakaria, private Monowar Hossain, Lance corporal Nuruzzaman and private Monir Hossain each got 7 years of jail sentence. 

Lance Corporal Zahidul Islam was sentenced to six years in prison and private Waheduzzaman for four. 

Private Abu Mohammad Nazer Chowdhury, private Balai Chandra Biswas, private Ahsanul Azam, private Masudul Karim, private Mostafizur Rahman and private Kamal Chandra Roy got three years. 

Private Anamul Kabir and Lance Corporal Aktaruzzaman were given two years. 

Private Lutfur Rahman, private Faruq Hossain, Sergent Rafiqul Islam, private Fasier Rahman and private Mozammel Haque for one year. 

Private Mizanur Rahman was given a four-month sentence. 

bdnews24.com/corr/mi/aam/ta/2046h


----------



## Skies

Cross post to avoid thread derailing:






eastwatch said:


> Nobody wants to please India, *but India has successfully initiated the BDR mutiny, we have to remember that.* India wants to keep BD destabilized and wants to fish in the troubled water.



If any strong proof is not available about India was involved with BDR mutiny then give me some clues, so that if I can understand that India was really involved in that BDR-crime.


----------



## sab

eastwatch said:


> Yes, I am happy to note your sense of joke. But, if you ask your military analysts about this joke, their answer will cause you more laugh. So, go ahead and ask them.


You are a joker indeed. Indo-China war of 1962 is not even considered war. Rather it is termed as border skirmishes. India could hardly mobilised around ten thousand soldiers. The clash was restricted in infantry level. Casualies in Indian side was around 3000. Yes it was a set back for India that is true. But there is no need to create a India- BD war scenario unnecessarily. Some of you have no other jobs other than spreading hatred against India, but we know BD is not consist of only 7-8 people like you.


----------



## Kinetic

eastwatch said:


> Yes, comparing to India, BD is weak in military strength. But, on the other hand BD is at least twenty times stronger than when it was called east Pakistan. BD does not need a war, it needs economic progress. But, a day will come when the leadership will seek a stronger military that is at par with its economic progress.
> 
> By the way, even if we are a weak country, India needs to mobilize at least 600,000 troops in our border to win a decisive battle. Can India do it in reality by vacating all other borders? I doubt it. So, your strength bears little value. *At least, we will not be as beaten as India was beaten by China in 1962.*



Dreaming is good but day dreaming is very dangerous.

I don't think India will need to fight BD, but if there is a situation when some anti-India elements like BNP-Jamat extemists come to power and force India for a fight. Than it will take 24 hours to take over BD and we might be signing in another surrender paper in Dhaka. It is BD's luck that they are surrounded by India and no one will dare to attack them. One small portion of border you have with Myanmar but still so many problems!! 

Bangladesh is no more east Pakistan we know, but BD is weaker than EP because Rajakars and Al Badrs are still very much active. 

Also read the history first India-China war in 62 was not a full scale war no air fore or navy was involved. Don't try to take other's pride to hide your weakness. Ohhh sorry you don't have anything to pride. 

*Thanks God, most of the people in BD don't think like you, otherwise this shouldn't be good for them. *


----------



## Skies

Evidence proves plots behind BDR rebellion in B'desh: Anisur Rahman

_Agencies 
Tags : bdr headquarters, mokaid mohamad ali, anisur rahman, rawshan firoz

Posted: Wed Oct 27 2010, 17:48 hrs 
Dhaka: _

Bangladesh authorities on Wednesday claimed that they had more evidence to prove that there was a plot behind the last year's bloody mutiny at the BDR headquarters here that left 74 people dead, mostly army officers. 

"We now have more evidence proving a plot behind the mutiny," prosecutor Major Mokaid Mohamad Ali told a press briefing as the paramilitary border force exposed 42 more suspected rebels to trial in western frontier district of Jessore on rebellion charges. 

Citing an example he said a week ahead of the mutiny BDR soldier Mohammad Khairul Islam had suddenly asked his superior Major Rawshan Firoz of the paramilitary force's Record Wing "Sir, what is the punishment of mutiny in BDR?" 

"In reply Firoz said the mutineers" would face "death penalty" when the soldier said "No, sir, under the BDR Act the highest punishment is seven years of imprisonment". This proves there was a plan behind the (February 25-26, 2009) rebellion," Ali said. 

The prosecutor said this yesterday when a paramilitary court here indicted 337 suspected BDR mutineers for their alleged role rebellion that saw the killing 74 people including 57 military officers serving on deputation in the border force. 

Officials said nearly 2,000 soldiers were so far faced with trial in Dhaka and different frontier districts and more others were likely to be charged to be tried in phases in the 11 paramilitary courts in frontier districts. 

Criminal Investigation Department (CID) of police in July this year formally charged 801 BDR soldiers and 23 civilians for the carnage as the massacre culprits to be exposed to the Speedy Trial Tribunal after months of investigations. 

The suspects were charged with offences including attempt to murder, injuring the officers with dangerous weapons, holding officers and their families' hostage, looting the armoury, using firearms without authority and destroying evidence of murders by hiding bodies. 

"The rebel soldiers mowed their officers down in cold blood, using some 2,500 weapons which they had looted from the BDR armoury," chief investigator of criminal investigation department (CID) Abdul Kahhar Akand said told newsmen after submitting the charge sheet. 

But, former BDR chief Major General Mainul Islam, who took over the charge of the paramilitary force after the rebellion, earlier said their investigations did not suggest that the killings were "pre-planned" despite a plot behind the mutiny. 

He added that during the BDR's own investigations it was found that the renegade soldiers were disorganised and when "the first gunfire was shot by a rebel soldier, another fellow renegade soldier cried out saying this was not supposed to be". 

"Rather malicious rumours spread by a section of mutineers and some other over enthusiastic people caused the carnage, claiming lives of our 57 army officers,&#8221; said Islam, who now serves as the chief of general staff (CGS) of Bangladesh army as a lieutenant general. 

Investigators earlier said that initially 40 to 50 BDR men started the mutiny while most of the paramilitary soldiers took up weapons "voluntarily or reluctantly" and carried out the killings, destructions and lootings. 

A high-powered government investigation committee earlier had said the demands or grievances of the BDR soldiers, which were initially thought to have sparked the mutiny at the onset of the rebellion as claimed the masked soldiers before the media, were found to be unacceptable to the committee as reasons for staging the rebellion. 

It said a certain quarter staged the mutiny using a sense of deprivation of the ordinary BDR soldiers but only a few BDR men knew about killing plot while several BDR soldiers who apparently opposed the massacre and several civilians and an army soldier were also killed during the mutiny beyond the 57 army officers. 

The report, however, bluntly admitted the real causes and objectives of the gruesome incident could not be ascertained clearly and it requires further investigations".


S: Evidence proves plots behind BDR rebellion in B'desh: Anisur Rahman


----------



## eastwatch

Kinetic said:


> Dreaming is good but day dreaming is very dangerous.
> 
> I don't think India will need to fight BD, but if there is a situation when some anti-India elements like BNP-Jamat extemists come to power and force India for a fight. Than it will take 24 hours to take over BD and we might be signing in another surrender paper in Dhaka.
> *Thanks God, most of the people in BD don't think like you, otherwise this shouldn't be good for them. *



You are wrong in all your asseessments. Most of the BD people do not think a **** about India and its army. Most of the BD people will eagerly fight a guerrilla war against India, and any war imposed by India will not give you any tangible results in even 24 years. Forget about your 24 hr assessment. 

Do you know how many months it will take for Indian army to mobilize around our border? You do not have a knowledge about this, so you are bragging of 24 hrs. Ignorance is a blessing for some people like you.


----------



## InPhilTraitor

eastwatch said:


> You are wrong in all your asseessments. Most of the BD people do not think a **** about India and its army. Most of the BD people will eagerly fight a guerrilla war against India, and any war imposed by India will not give you any tangible results in even 24 years. Forget about your 24 hr assessment.
> 
> Do you know how many months it will take for Indian army to mobilize around our border? You do not have a knowledge about this, so you are bragging of 24 hrs. Ignorance is a blessing for some people like you.


Eastwatch, as always you are right. Bangladesh is Super Power. Just wondering, how much time will it take a squadron from Tezpur to visit Dhaka?


----------



## eastwatch

InPhilTraitor said:


> Eastwatch, as always you are right. Bangladesh is Super Power. Just wondering, how much time will it take a squadron from Tezpur to visit Dhaka?



Don't you see how a real Superpower USA along with many other mini Superpowerrs with more than 500,000 troops are fighting a war against only a tiny 93,000 Taliban troops in Afghanistan? So, what do you expect of us if you try a misadventure on our tiny land even with a big 3 million troops? Just a walk over? I bet, it will not happen the way you want. It will end the way we want. But, do you have the capacity to wage a war against us? Bangladesh is not an unarmed and unprotected Muslim ghetto in Ahmedabad of Gujrat, do not forget that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

BD is a super peaceful country who has no policy to destabilize it's neighbors. But if BD will walk in any other direction or any war with India, then India will split into pieces. Still seven sisters belong to India because BD is very gentle. Otherwise...................................


----------



## justanobserver

Skies said:


> But if BD will walk in any other direction or any war with India, then India will split into pieces. Still seven sisters belong to India because BD is very gentle. Otherwise-----



Why why why!!!

It's almost as if you *want *to be a laughing stock ! And then you'll claim of Indians being bossy


----------



## jha

eastwatch said:


> You are wrong in all your asseessments. Most of the BD people do not think a **** about India and its army. Most of the BD people will eagerly fight a guerrilla war against India, and any war imposed by India will not give you any tangible results in even 24 years. Forget about your 24 hr assessment.
> 
> *Do you know how many months it will take for Indian army to mobilize around our border? You do not have a knowledge about this, so you are bragging of 24 hrs. Ignorance is a blessing for some people like you*.



 Considering the fact that Bangladesh borders West bengal..which is not far from Bihar and UP..So, i guess enough Army can be mobilized in 12-15 hours at max..


----------



## eastwatch

jha said:


> Considering the fact that Bangladesh borders West bengal..which is not far from Bihar and UP..So, i guess enough Army can be mobilized in 12-15 hours at max..



Ask your army strategists, it will take over 60 days. So, take your time and come to BD land. There will be an welcome ceremony for your coward army. Last time in 1971, you escaped with only 1300 deaths, because we gave our lives in many lakhs, instead. But, this time you should be ready to give 13 million lives. So, who stops you from coming? Just jump.


----------



## monitor

guys do anyone has access to bdmilitary forum here ? if any one has then it may help us to get important information regarding bdr mutiny .


----------



## monitor

jha said:


> Considering the fact that Bangladesh borders West bengal..which is not far from Bihar and UP..So, i guess enough Army can be mobilized in 12-15 hours at max..



with that i think you should carry enough body bag with your army too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## monitor

dear member can any one post the related page number where the intruding of other countries commandos into the bdr headquarter discussed ?
how many of you really think that in a country's capital someone from other country come and go without unnoticed after doing such crime ?


----------



## eastwatch

I do not think, anybody in BD thinks seriously any foreign direct involvement in the BDR mutiny. BDR Jawans had and has many grievances. Pay raise and better education facilities for their kids are two of these demands. Their representatives approached both the political Parties before the last general election. So, both the parties knew about their grievances. At least one of these parties might have taken advantage of the situation in order to destabilize the country. 

A few AL leaders may have the aim to destroy both BDR and army by indirectly arranging a civil war. The reasons could be multifaceted. One may be that the AL leadership do not trust army, who killed Sk. Mujib and almost all his family members. A civil war would have destroyed the backbone of the military. 

BNP could also be responsible for the killing. It could be a revenge on losing the election, and also that Tareque Zia and his family were humiliated by the army. So, both the parties had enough reasons to instigate a revolt in Pilkhana. 

There is no difference in opinion that the Jawans were not aware that there would be a killing of the Officers. But, when the BDR Chief and his Officers were forced marched through the main door of the Darbar Hall at gun point, a group of BDR troops were waiting outside across the road and behind a pick-up truck who first opened fire.

This had a chain reaction. Jawans thought that the order was to kill. So, many took part in the killing and looting. I believe, the planners behind the scene were expecting the army to interfere, because it would have initiated a set of reactions across the entire country. 67,000 BDR troops were ready to fight against the army had there been an army attack on Pilkhana. The organizers were in contact with most of the BDR border outposts, and the Jawans there forced their Officers to vacate their posts. NCOs took over the commands. It was a total anarchy.

So, I think, the decision by the army not to attack Pilkahana saved the country from falling into the traps set by the Pilkhana organizers and their foreign patrons, if any. Pilkhana attack by the army would have surely started a civil war.


----------



## monitor

yes no body will believe that just only for better payment or allegation of corruption in 'dal bhat operation' could trigger such a mutiny .the player behind the scene must planed it earlier what would they do if any civil war like situation created in bangladesh . indian airforce were ready for coming bangladesh to help government which indicate who might be the mastermind behind all this .


----------



## LaBong

monitor said:


> yes no body will believe that just only for better payment or allegation of corruption in 'dal bhat operation' could trigger such a mutiny .the player behind the scene must planed it earlier what would they do if any civil war like situation created in bangladesh . indian airforce were ready for coming bangladesh to help government which indicate who might be the mastermind behind all this .



Please enlighten us logic-devoid mind-numbing people as to who might be the mastermind behind all this? You know, we're not really good at conspiracies, so you will have to take the extra trouble of specifically point to the evil mastermind who's behind the mutiny!


----------



## Bhairava

eastwatch said:


> *Ask your army strategists, it will take over 60 days.* So, take your time and come to BD land. There will be an welcome ceremony for your coward army. Last time in 1971, you escaped with only 1300 deaths, because we gave our lives in many lakhs, instead. But, this time you should be ready to give 13 million lives. *So, who stops you from coming? Just jump.*



Are you a strategist in the Indian Army ?? If not please save us your "strategies".

And secondly whats there worthwhile in your already sinking country to invade and occupy it.? Dont flatter yourself.


----------



## darkhand08

Especially for eastwatch

We Indians have such a coward army which accidently happens to be the 2nd largest army in the world....but given your vast expertise with Indian Strategists you are so true....60 days even with the fact that some of the biggest divisions of the Indian Army stand around 500 miles from Bangladesh Border..........you seem to be knowing Indian Strategists more than we do....inside contact huh..


----------



## LaBong

60 days is a stupid remark without taking into consideration that headquarter of eastern division of IA is in Fort William, Calcutta.

Anyway, getting into conflict with BD is not of India's interest.


----------



## fallstuff

Kinetic said:


> Dreaming is good but day dreaming is very dangerous.
> 
> I don't think India will need to fight BD, but if there is a situation when some anti-India elements like BNP-Jamat extemists come to power and force India for a fight. *Than it will take 24 hours to take over BD *and we might be signing in another surrender paper in Dhaka. It is BD's luck that they are surrounded by India and no one will dare to attack them. One small portion of border you have with Myanmar but still so many problems!!
> 
> Bangladesh is no more east Pakistan we know, but BD is weaker than EP because Rajakars and Al Badrs are still very much active.
> 
> Also read the history first India-China war in 62 was not a full scale war no air fore or navy was involved. Don't try to take other's pride to hide your weakness. *Ohhh sorry you don't have anything to pride. *
> 
> *Thanks God, most of the people in BD don't think like you, otherwise this shouldn't be good for them. *



This is such a childish post. There are other players in the theater. 

As far as being proud about, your post speaks volume about the state of your faculty.


----------



## eastwatch

monitor said:


> yes no body will believe that just only for better payment or allegation of corruption in 'dal bhat operation' could trigger such a mutiny .the player behind the scene must planed it earlier what would they do if any civil war like situation created in bangladesh . indian airforce were ready for coming bangladesh to help government which indicate who might be the mastermind behind all this .



If you are right in saying that a revolt cannot be organized because of some petty grievances, therefore, many people believe in a conspiracy instigated by a foreign agency. So, who could be that agency for Pilkhan?

Any revolt may start with only tiny reasons, then it spreads like a fire in a jungle. It starts with a few killings, but then everyone starts firing at others because someone of his kins has been killed. It then spreads further. 

Only Pilkhan organizers know which foreign agency was behind them. BDR Jawans were certainly not told about any conspiracy. They understood it was because of their grievances, so they spontaneously participated.


----------



## Hulk

eastwatch said:


> If you are right in saying that a revolt cannot be organized because of some petty grievances, therefore, many people believe in a conspiracy instigated by a foreign agency. So, who could be that agency for Pilkhan?
> 
> Any revolt may start with only tiny reasons, then it spreads like a fire in a jungle. It starts with a few killings, but then everyone starts firing at others because someone of his kins has been killed. It then spreads further.
> 
> Only Pilkhan organizers know which foreign agency was behind them. BDR Jawans were certainly not told about any conspiracy. *They understood it was because of their grievances, so they spontaneously participated.*



Then reached home and told you the story.


----------



## Skies

I heard that one of jawan fired at DGF at first. Then everything begun. Don't you think that the first fire was planed, otherwise how would someone had got the gut to shoot at DGF at the crowded meeting since anyone simply knows that if someone shoots there then he also has to die just like a suicide attack? It can not be happen just for grievances. I think it was planed and the issue was Jawans' grievances. And I think lot of evidence are hidden/unexposed, may we will know many thing after several years.


----------



## fallstuff

indianrabbit said:


> Then reached home and told you the story.



Stop the trolling. If you got nothing of value to add , hold your peace.


----------



## Al-zakir

Skies said:


> And I think lot of evidence are hidden/unexposed, may we will know many thing after several years.



Most of them officers were placed during BNP-Jamat tenure. They were chosen from pro Islamic stock to strengthen our boarder. Reinvestigation must take place but it will happen if BNP come to power next time around. There are a lot of unknown question related to Awami leader kalia Nanok. He can spit out some truth if given some BD style interrogation. 

BDR and the Army significantly weaken by this tragedy. It will take years to fill the gap of the fallen. May Allah bless them to Jannah. Ameen!!!


----------



## Sliver

Al-zakir said:


> Most of them officers were placed during BNP-Jamat tenure. *They were chosen from pro Islamic stock to strengthen our boarder*. Reinvestigation must take place but it will happen if BNP come to power next time around. There are a lot of unknown question related to Awami leader kalia Nanok. He can spit out some truth if given some BD style interrogation.
> 
> BDR and the Army significantly weaken by this tragedy. It will take years to fill the gap of the fallen. May Allah bless them to Jannah. Ameen!!!




So BD is racist against Hindus? Hindus are not equal BD citizens? Do hindu citizens of BD have to testify their patriotism to BD everyday?


----------



## Skies

Expecting some hot news from WikiLeaks. There are 1984 classifieds by wikileaks.


----------



## integra

we'll have to wait at least for a month before we get leaks from the embassy of Dhaka.


----------



## Skies

Bangladesh court jails 59 border guards to up to 7 years in jail for 2009 mutiny

DHAKA, Bangladesh - A special court in Bangladesh has sentenced 59 border guards to up to seven years in jail for participating in a massive mutiny last year that killed 74 people, mainly commanding officers.

Judge Col. S.M. Farhad of the paramilitary border security agency, Bangladesh Rifles, handed down the ruling on Thursday.

Twelve guards got the maximum seven years in jail, while 47 others got between four months and six years.

The guards revolted in February 2009 to demand parity in pay and other perks enjoyed by the army officers who command them.

The government has arrested 2,136 members of the force in connection with the mutiny and is trying them in batches. Dozens more trials are still to come.

59 Bangladesh border guards jailed - Google Search


----------



## ejaz007

*Bangladesh court sentences 150 soldiers to death for mutiny*


DHAKA: A Bangladeshi court Tuesday sentenced at least 150 soldiers to death during a mass verdict over a 2009 mutiny in which scores of top officers were massacred, a prosecutor said.

A judge convicted and sentenced to death the soldiers over the mutiny in which 74 people including officers were hacked to death, tortured or burnt alive before their bodies were dumped in sewers and shallow graves.

"At least 150 BDR soldiers have been sentenced to death for the massacre of the army officers," lead prosecutor Baharul Islam told outside the court in Dhaka.

At least another 350 of the 823 soldiers charged over the mutiny were sentenced to jail for their role in the 30-hour uprising that started at the Bangladesh Rifles (BDR) headquarters in Dhaka.

http://www.thenews.com.pk/article-125217-Bangladesh-court-sentences-150-soldiers-to-death-for-mutiny


----------

